# Post Oberon Pictures Here!!! Help others choose which Oberon is prettiest!



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

You know, I am a bit annoyed with oberondesign.com and I say that with my beautiful *Tree of Life * in saddle cover in my hand!

_I want another cover_. Badly. Problem is that their website has TERRIBLE pictures that do not show the true color of their cover...also, there are color choices for each cover yet, when you click on the dot to choose a color, there is no picture of the cover in the new color choice! I think that we, here on Kindleboards.com take better pictures of our Kindle cover than Oberon does! And mostly, our pics are taken with camera phones that turn out slightly blurry!!!

This is extremely important as people need to know exactly what they are getting as the prices are on the high side (for a genuine leather, hand made product! I am not knocking their prices.) and they have no return policy unless it is defective. Their pictures need to reflect the beauty of their product!

Example: when I saw Roof of Heaven was available in purple, I wasn't remotely interested as the purple looked blue on OberonDesign.com. Then, on this thread, someone posted their RoH cover in purple and it is freaking gorgeous!!!!

I wish Oberon would dedicate itself to post better pictures on it's website. But since they are not, I would like all of us here at Kindleboards to take a picture of which Oberon you have and post it here!

Me? I am looking for the Dragonfly in fern (I think? Or maybe green) and the Roof of Heaven in Purple.

I already own Tree of Life in saddle which I have had for 1.5 months now and ADORE! So to start things off, here is Sookie's cover....






































OK- now it is YOUR turn....POST YOUR COVERS HERE!!!        

​


----------



## Kathy

This picture was taken by a high resolution camera and on my screen the color is exactly right. I have the Fern cover and the greens blend beautifully.


----------



## dablab

Kathy,  I have the same cover and skin and your picture does match the true color exactly!!  

Dot


----------



## intinst

Here is my Sky Dragon cover. The red is just a little darker on the cover than on my monitor


----------



## frojazz

These are so beautiful!  Thanks to everyone for posting.

(I ordered the Creekbed Maple in green last night...I can't wait for it to get here!!!!)


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

frojazz....promise to post pictures here once you have your Creekbed Maple in Green  Prety please?


----------



## pomlover2586

Oh very pretty!!! I'm interested in Creekbed Maple as well....... :]


----------



## frojazz

KindleKay said:


> frojazz....promise to post pictures here once you have your Creekbed Maple in Green Pretty please?


I will do that for you, KindleKay!! I bought it last night _finally_, after looking at their website for soooooo long. I still can't believe that I did it! It was really hard to choose only one. I *had * to order a card holder with hummingbirds in wine, too! (I'll post pics of both, of course!!)


----------



## Raiden333

Here's my pic of my World Tree I got yesterday. Because of the flash the green is _slightly_ darker in person than it appears here, but not by much.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

ooo, yea fojazzz!!!  I can't wait!

I sure wish others would stop by and post some pics....


----------



## pidgeon92

Raiden333 said:


> Here's my pic of my World Tree I got yesterday. Because of the flash the green is _slightly_ darker in person than it appears here, but not by much.


Mine is significantly darker.


----------



## frojazz

That looks almost black!!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Is it possible that one of these Owrld Trees is "green" and the other is "fern"?


----------



## MonaSW

KindleKay said:


> Is it possible that one of these Owrld Trees is "green" and the other is "fern"?


Not likely, Fern is softer shade of green.


----------



## Raiden333

pidgeon92 said:


> Mine is significantly darker.


Yeah, that one looks nothing like mine. Mine has a lot more color. I ordered mine before they offered different colors, so this is the default.


----------



## PJ

It might be helpful to those trying to choose a color if when you post a picture you put something of a known color in the picture to help people know or guess at the actual color. Something like crayons or anything else that is a _standard_ color to help judge the color that is shown on all our different screens


----------



## VictoriaP

It's also best if we can take these without direct flash as that will most definitely alter the color.

That darker green looks amazingly like the black Oberon journal I have; I'll try to get a pic for here if the weather cooperates tomorrow.


----------



## Avalon

Here's my purple Roof of Heaven. It's not quite as blue as these photos show, I'll try again tomorrow when it is sunny. It's more of a plum wine purple.


----------



## PJ

Now to me that looks quite purple where as the picture at the Oberon site looks royal blue on my screen.


----------



## Avalon

I took these pics today in natural sunlight (no flash), but it was cloudy.  The purple of the cover is fairly accurate, but it's not quite as blue as these photos show, I'll try again tomorrow.

The skin is the Starry Night from DecalGirl.com, and the lovely bag is from BorsaBella - you'll find her on Etsy.com.

KindleKay, the purple cover IS freakin' awesome!

Kathy, that Fern dragonfly is gorgeous.


----------



## Arctic Frog

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5337.0/all.html

See my above thread for all the pics of my Fern Dragonfly Pond. Colors were natural light on white background...looks pretty darn close to real life on both my cathode-tube monitor and my LCD monitor.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Thank you Artic Frog.  I am trying oh-so-hard to decide between Fern Dragonfly Pond and Purple Roof of Heaven......AAK  Don't know what to decide....I need more pictures!!!


----------



## PJ

Avalon said:


> I took these pics today in natural sunlight (no flash), but it was pretty cloudy. The purple of the cover is pretty accurate, but it's not quite as blue as these photos show, I'll try again tomorrow.


Your pictures don't look blue to me at all - they look purple. It was the pictures and the oberon site that looked blue. Compare this picture from Oberon to your picture above. I'm thinking that there is just a blue bias in their pictures (the green looks more teal than green)


----------



## Avalon

Yes, PJS, you are right, good catch.  The cover is definitely purple, not the royal navy (as someone well described it) that they have on the Oberon website.

I didn't say it very well; what I meant was that, as purple is a mix of blue and red, there are shades of purple that have more blue in them (like lilac and lavender) and shades of purple that have more red in them (like berry or wine color).

They really should have more names for the various shades of purple!  Or actually, there are several names, but most people call them all purple.

Anyway, I just meant to suggest that the cover is a true purple that just slightly leans in the more rosy direction, like a rich plum color.

I have a feeling that I am making no sense, so I'll just post another picture tomorrow that will say it for me!


----------



## TM

Arctic Frog said:


> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5337.0/all.html
> 
> See my above thread for all the pics of my Fern Dragonfly Pond. Colors were natural light on white background...looks pretty darn close to real life on both my cathode-tube monitor and my LCD monitor.


That is close to my fern Forest, mine is just a little darker and less bringht (but that could be a difference in monitors on how I am seeing your pic).


----------



## Guest

I was saving up for the purple Roof of Heaven cover (couldn't resist..I am a huge purple person and it's beautiful) but my husband got laid off last week so it will have to wait awhile. I'm sure it will be worth it though!


----------



## BurBunny

Here's my red River Garden. Shot on high-res camera in RAW, edited with Lightroom on color-calibrated monitor. If your monitor isn't calibrated, it may look a bit different on yours than mine, but it's a very close match here:



















Definitely a bit darker and more burgundy than I expected from the pics on Oberon, with not as much of a yellow tint to the red and more blue, but it's rich and gorgeous.

BTW, I'm guessing that much of the difference between the Oberon pics and these is that I added a bit more blue to deal with the sRGB colors of web posting (which tend toward yellowish in Internet Explorer) from what I'd have edited to for printing. The conversion of the colorspace shifted the colors a bit yellow, and I adjusted for that in these final pics, though the lower still has a bit yellow cast at the bottom due to the flash.


----------



## DD

frojazz said:


> These are so beautiful! Thanks to everyone for posting.
> 
> (I ordered the Creekbed Maple in green last night...I can't wait for it to get here!!!!)


I really want to see a picture acurately depicting the color of Creekbed Maple in green. Please post pics when you get it.


----------



## DD

Avalon said:


> Here's my purple Roof of Heaven. It's not quite as blue as these photos show, I'll try again tomorrow when it is sunny. It's more of a plum wine purple.


Avalon, that's exactly the combination of cover and skin that I have. Your pictures look exactly like the purple of the cover, at least on my monitor. All other pictures I've seen of it look blue. I tried to take some with my digital camera and they come out bluer than the actual cover. I'll try it in natural sunlight tomorrow.


----------



## DD

BurBunny said:


> Here's my red River Garden. Shot on high-res camera in RAW, edited with Lightroom on color-calibrated monitor. If your monitor isn't calibrated, it may look a bit different on yours than mine, but it's a very close match here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely a bit darker and more burgundy than I expected from the pics on Oberon, with not as much of a yellow tint to the red and more blue, but it's rich and gorgeous.
> 
> BTW, I'm guessing that much of the difference between the Oberon pics and these is that I added a bit more blue to deal with the sRGB colors of web posting (which tend toward yellowish in Internet Explorer) from what I'd have edited to for printing. The conversion of the colorspace shifted the colors a bit yellow, and I adjusted for that in these final pics, though the lower still has a bit yellow cast at the bottom due to the flash.


This is beautiful, burbunny!


----------



## KMA

Why the heck did I click on this thread?! Now, I am coveting my neighbor's covers. Sigh.


----------



## Leslie

Here's my Hokusai wave in navy, next to the black Amazon cover so you can see the contrast:




























With different skins. Symphonic:










Starry Night:


----------



## Cuechick

Y'all, it really depends on your monitors color calibrations! You really can only get a basic idea, if you do not have a well calibrated screen. If you have one of those really glossy screens it is even harder to judge colors. Taking pics with natural light is the best choice but not in direct sun...

Here are some pics of my studio set up... which is a small sun room in my house. I use all natural light for almost everything.



















I typically shoot small objects on this table, not in direct sun. I will sometimes add a white card to one side to help "fill" in shadows. 
It also helps that all my walls are white, the room acts like a big soft box.


----------



## Avalon

Octochick, what an awesome set up!  No wonder your pics are the best!  Coming to your place for my next photos!

Despite all the differences in monitors, I think it helps having these pictures here, even if they portray a range of possibilities and none are perfectly exact.

BurBunny, that River Garden in red is amazing.  I've never been a red-lover, but lately I'm noticing it more and more.  That cover is  knock-out!  Great pics, and thanks for posting.


----------



## Cowgirl

Here's another World Tree....but of course I think mine is the prettiest!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Hi all - Here is my fern forest k2 cover. hope this helps.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

pawlaw said:


> Hi all - Here is my fern forest k2 cover. hope this helps.


That is gorgeous PawLaw! My next Oberon will be in green and I think you just helped me decide which one. Love it!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Hi Linda - I'm so glad that I've encouraged someone to get another oberon!  I'm trying to earn my enabler badge at the bottom of my post!


----------



## Avalon

pawlaw, that is so beautiful!  I'm thinking of getting an organizer in Fern Forest.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Lilly

BurBunny said:


>


It's GORGEOUS! Thanks for posting the picture. the red is definitely more striking then what is posted on the Oberon site. Now if anyone can post a couple pictures of the red Sun to help me decide between the 2, it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Lilly

Avalon said:


> Here's my purple Roof of Heaven. It's not quite as blue as these photos show, I'll try again tomorrow when it is sunny. It's more of a plum wine purple.


Oberon needs to replace the pictures on their site with yours. Wow, that's really pretty. For a minute, I wanted a purple ROH and that's big because I'm a red girl! That shows the impact of your pictures!


----------



## Supercrone

Lilly said:


> Now if anyone can post a couple pictures of the red Sun to help me decide between the 2, it would be greatly appreciated!


I'm scheduled to get the red Sun on Wednesday, so if no one does it first, I'll give it a try. I haven't posted pictures here before, but someone kindly sent me detailed instructions, and I have a Photo Bucket account I haven't used in years, so I'll figure it out. In fact, if I can do it, I'll post the whole Red Oberon clan: Sky Dragon, River Garden, Double Knot, and Sun, each on a different product.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Supercrone!  Please do!!!  Looking forward to it!


----------



## gwen10

KindleKay said:


> Supercrone! Please do!!! Looking forward to it!


Ditto!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Lilly said:


> Oberon needs to replace the pictures on their site with yours. Wow, that's really pretty. For a minute, I wanted a purple ROH and that's big because I'm a red girl! That shows the impact of your pictures!


Avalon your cover and Borsa Bella bag are beautiful together!


----------



## Lilly

Supercrone said:


> I'm scheduled to get the red Sun on Wednesday, so if no one does it first, I'll give it a try. I haven't posted pictures here before, but someone kindly sent me detailed instructions, and I have a Photo Bucket account I haven't used in years, so I'll figure it out. In fact, if I can do it, I'll post the whole Red Oberon clan: Sky Dragon, River Garden, Double Knot, and Sun, each on a different product.


Yippee! Can't wait, thanks!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Oh and just to add to the fern mix...here is a picture of my fern ave. of trees for my k1...


----------



## DD

pidgeon92 said:


> Mine is significantly darker.


Wow, the difference in those two green covers worries me. I was leaning toward a green Creekbed Maple but I think I'll wait until someone posts pictures of the actual cover.


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, I am now totally confused by the green  . In some pictures it looks almost teal, bluish green, which I wouldn't like so much,  in others like the last one almost blackish dark and then I have seen some that look even more different. Now I don't know anymore. I wanted the forest and wasn't sure between the fern and the green.


----------



## Leslie

Atunah said:


> Yeah, I am now totally confused by the green . In some pictures it looks almost teal, bluish green, which I wouldn't like so much, in others like the last one almost blackish dark and then I have seen some that look even more different. Now I don't know anymore. I wanted the forest and wasn't sure between the fern and the green.


As I said on another thread...

Pidgeon's cover is the one that is almost black and of all the pictures I have seen, hers is the only one that looks like that. I have seen variations on green -- sort olive green for some, more teal for others so obviously they are different -- but hers is the only one that has been that dark.

L


----------



## starryskyz

BurBunny - it looks gorgeous, especially with the cat charm.  I can hardly wait till I get my River Garden!  The red is even better than I thought!


----------



## Avalon

A few more views of the purple Roof of Heaven cover with the BorsaBella bag and Starry Night skin. I think the light was a little better today, the color on these is perfect, at least on my monitor.

Anybody not enabled yet??


----------



## Kathy

Avalon said:


> A few more views of the purple Roof of Heaven cover with the BorsaBella bag and Starry Night skin. I think the light was a little better today, the color on these is perfect, at least on my monitor.
> 
> Anybody not enabled yet??


This is the first picture I have seen of the Purple that really looks purple. It is so beautiful. That may be my next cover.


----------



## nelamvr6

Beautiful pics guys!

My Oberon should find its way to me this week.  But unfortunately I'm on the road without my camera so I won't be able to add any pics of my own.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Oh Avalon.....*sigh* How will I ever decide


----------



## Avalon

DD said:


> Avalon, that's exactly the combination of cover and skin that I have.


Excellent taste, DD!



Lilly said:


> Oberon needs to replace the pictures on their site with yours. Wow, that's really pretty. For a minute, I wanted a purple ROH and that's big because I'm a red girl! That shows the impact of your pictures!


Thanks, Lilly, very nice of you to say so. I'm strictly a purple girl, but I've really started to notice red a lot lately. I think red and purple share some personality traits 



Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Avalon your cover and Borsa Bella bag are beautiful together!


Linda, thanks, I think so too. We are all lucky so many talented artists have adopted the Kindle.



Kathy said:


> This is the first picture I have seen of the Purple that really looks purple. It is so beautiful. That may be my next cover.


You won't be disappointed. If you get one, post a pic. Pass it on!



KindleKay said:


> Oh Avalon.....*sigh* How will I ever decide


I do feel your pain *sigh*


----------



## Lilly

Avalon said:


>


Avalon, I just saw your new pictures and I have to say, you are one of the only person that posted a back picture of a wraparound cover close. Most people will post a picture of the front and with the cover open but they never seem to give you the back view of the cover. Thanks!


----------



## Avalon

Lilly said:


> Avalon, I just saw your new pictures and I have to say, you are one of the only person that posted a back picture of a wraparound cover close. Most people will post a picture of the front and with the cover open but they never seem to give you the back view of the cover. Thanks!


You are welcome, and I hope it helps. What's interesting about this design is that the back cover is not a mirror image of the front, as on most of the other wrap-around styles. And it is gorgeous! I actually like the back better than the front.


----------



## Toby

Thanks for the pic, folks!!!!! I can't wait to order my cover. You are just making the waiting worse.   That purple rocks!!! Just 3 more weeks.


----------



## intinst

The Purple Roof of Heaven looks beautiful, but I would love to see one in saddle!


----------



## BurBunny

Lilly said:


> Avalon, I just saw your new pictures and I have to say, you are one of the only person that posted a back picture of a wraparound cover close. Most people will post a picture of the front and with the cover open but they never seem to give you the back view of the cover. Thanks!


Hadn't even thought about doing the back cover closed, as it's not what I look at, but it is so different and has its own beauty.

If anyone wants to see River Garden's back cover only, let me know and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Lilly

BurBunny said:


> Hadn't even thought about doing the back cover closed, as it's not what I look at, but it is so different and has its own beauty.
> 
> If anyone wants to see River Garden's back cover only, let me know and I'll see what I can do.


Me, me, did I say me! BurBunny, the red RG is one of my 2 top choices, the red Sun is the other one. I plan to order on Friday but have not made up my mind between the 2. I would love to see a back view of RG closed!


----------



## ricky

The Purple Roof of Heaven is delicious.  I really want it, but I probably would stop reading for awhile, I'd be too busy just happily zoning in on that cover...


----------



## kindlevixen

This thread reminded me to order my purple ROH this afternoon.  I keep meaning to and always get distracted, but no more... its on order!  Now I need to decide on a new skin for it...


----------



## Mr.Peabody

][/img]







][/img]







][/img]
Here is my K1 in its oberon forest in fern cover with its flowerburst decal girl skin and new borsa bella kindle bag
Love it


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Another beautiful combo Mr. Peabody!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Wow Mr. Peabody! That's beautiful! My mom has that skin on her Eleanor. I might have to get her that bag.


----------



## Mr.Peabody

Yes,It is a beautiful combo, I have added the wolf charm to the cover and it reminds of back home in the adirondacks!!
I must confess however, all I can think about these days is the ROH in purple ,which came out the day my forest arrived  
I have a milestone birthday coming up and I think I'm gonna treat myself to the pocket organizer in forest to match my K1 forest cover and the K1 cover ROH in purple for his weekend wardrobe. 
Then I will also need the new borsa bella travel bag and maybe the gadget bag to match( I'm kindle accessory obsessed !!)
I really do love the mountain pine cover in the saddle, if they ever decide to do that for K1, I would get it in a heartbeat, but they are probably not going to do anymore new styles for the K1, but if they do....


----------



## Avalon

Mr.Peabody said:


> ][/img]


Just awesome, Mr. Peabody. I feel like I'm in a peaceful, quiet forest looking at that wonderful cover. Very calming and so beautiful! I'm thinking of a Forest organizer in fern. You may have just tipped the scale for me


----------



## Avalon

Mr.Peabody said:


> I must confess however, all I can think about these days is the ROH in purple ,which came out the day my forest arrived
> I have a milestone birthday coming up and I think I'm gonna treat myself to the pocket organizer in forest to match my K1 forest cover and the K1 cover ROH in purple for his weekend wardrobe.


You will not be disappointed, it is spectacular. Don't know about you, but most days my Kindle is better dressed than I am


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm sitting here not so patiently waiting for the UPS man to deliver my purple ROH..and my daughter just received the Forest in green last week.

You've got good taste Peabody.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Avalon said:


> You will not be disappointed, it is spectacular. Don't know about you, but most days my Kindle is better dressed than I am


I agree with you on that Avalon. I wear scrubs Mon - Fri so my Kindle is definitely dressed better and on Sat I usually keep PJ's on or jeans and a T Shirt.


----------



## BurBunny

Lilly said:


> Me, me, did I say me! BurBunny, the red RG is one of my 2 top choices, the red Sun is the other one. I plan to order on Friday but have not made up my mind between the 2. I would love to see a back view of RG closed!


Your wish is my command!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

BurBunny said:


> Your wish is my command!


Mine is going to be delivered today and I can't wait, so excited! What charm did you get with the RG? Beautiful!!


----------



## BurBunny

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Mine is going to be delivered today and I can't wait, so excited! What charm did you get with the RG? Beautiful!!


Not sure what it would have come with regularly, but they sent the sleeping kitty charm to help ease the pain of loss of my two kitties recently. If I were to guess, I'd bet it comes with one of the tree charms normally.

Can't wait to hear your reaction when yours gets there today!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

BurBunny said:


> Not sure what it would have come with regularly, but they sent the sleeping kitty charm to help ease the pain of loss of my two kitties recently. If I were to guess, I'd bet it comes with one of the tree charms normally.
> 
> Can't wait to hear your reaction when yours gets there today!


I remember the kitty now, so kind of them. I hope you feel comfort each time you read and see your special charm! I am a cat lover too, have 4 babies.


----------



## Avalon

BurBunny said:


>


Wow. Really beautiful. As beautiful as the front, and that's saying a lot. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Lilly

BurBunny said:


> Your wish is my command!


Thank you, it's beautiful! I just went ahead and ordered the red River Garden, I could not wait for the Sun pictures to be posted on Wednesday. I'll just have to ask for the Sun for my birthday coming up in June!


----------



## Supercrone

Lilly said:


> Thank you, it's beautiful! I just went ahead and ordered the red River Garden, I could not wait for the Sun pictures to be posted on Wednesday. I'll just have to ask for the Sun for my birthday coming up in June!


I'm surprised you managed to wait as long as you did; I couldn't have.  The red RG is my favorite, but when I preordered my K1 cover, it wasn't available. In fact, I'm one of the (I'm sure many) folks who wrote and requested it. I got the only red cover in the first batch, Sky Dragon, and I love it, too. I liked RG so much, though, that I ordered it as a journal, and I'm glad I did. I like writing in it, but I'd never have ordered a journal before I had my K1 cover and saw how beautiful they are. Now I don't have to regret not getting an RG K2 cover, and I could order Sun, which I also fell in love with when I saw it for K1. RG is REALLY gorgeous!


----------



## chobitz

My SkyDragon:

















The red is deeper red, imagine a dragon red. Its not as dark as a brick red but darker then true fire engine red.. I took these pics with a cellcam so the color is washed out.


----------



## gwen10

Has anybody received their saddle ROH today? I am dying for a real life picture of this cover!


----------



## PJ

Atunah said:


> Yeah, I am now totally confused by the green . In some pictures it looks almost teal, bluish green, which I wouldn't like so much, in others like the last one almost blackish dark and then I have seen some that look even more different. Now I don't know anymore. I wanted the forest and wasn't sure between the fern and the green.


 I had questions about the colors too so I wrote to Oberon and here is their reply:



> Dear Pam, our purple is a purple, purple and does not look at all blue in real life/light. The Fern is a vivid spring green (without a olive hues) but the Green is a Forest green or Hunter green, pretty dark) and doesn't look like a blue-green at all.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I can attest to the fact that the green is not blue-green. It's a very rich hunter green and very, very beautiful.


----------



## kari

PJS said:


> I had questions about the colors too so I wrote to Oberon and here is their reply:


Interesting because the pictures I've seen of Fern did leave me thinking it had an olive hue to it.


----------



## MaureenH

starryskyz said:


> BurBunny - it looks gorgeous, especially with the cat charm. I can hardly wait till I get my River Garden! The red is even better than I thought!


I actually liked the brighter red show on Oberon than the darker red here, but I'm sure it will be beautiful whichever.


----------



## MaureenH

BurBunny said:


> Not sure what it would have come with regularly, but they sent the sleeping kitty charm to help ease the pain of loss of my two kitties recently. If I were to guess, I'd bet it comes with one of the tree charms normally.
> 
> Can't wait to hear your reaction when yours gets there today!


When I ordered mine I didn't see anything about charms. Does one automatically come with it?


----------



## luvmy4brats

MaureenH said:


> When I ordered mine I didn't see anything about charms. Does one automatically come with it?


It's usually taped on a business card on the wrapping. There are many different charms and Oberon includes them as a small Thank You token.


----------



## TM

kari said:


> Interesting because the pictures I've seen of Fern did leave me thinking it had an olive hue to it.


I have a Fern Forest... and it does have an olive tint to it.


----------



## crebel

kari said:


> Interesting because the pictures I've seen of Fern did leave me thinking it had an olive hue to it.


I also have a Fern Forest cover and I think olive, camouflage green or split pea soup (as ElDog describes it) are the most accurate descriptions I can think of for the "main" color - I still think it is beautiful!


----------



## Kindgirl

I have the Hokusai Wave in navy. The website is fairly accurate, maybe a little bit darker than mine. Blue is my favorite color and this is a deep blue, love it!


----------



## egh34

OK, friends, again, soclose to deciding...what about this combo?

ROH in purple, and Lily from Decal girl?

I can't make either image appear...I've tried cut and paste...


----------



## frojazz

luvmy4brats said:


> I can attest to the fact that the green is not blue-green. It's a very rich hunter green and very, very beautiful.


I'm glad that you said this, luv. I saw that dark green one (looks almost black) on the first page of this thread and have been worried ever since. (Waiting on my green Creekbed Maple.)

I haven't been this apprehensive waiting for something since my Kindle was on its way!!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

egh34 said:


> OK, friends, again, soclose to deciding...what about this combo?
> 
> ROH in purple, and Lily from Decal girl?
> 
> I can't make either image appear...I've tried cut and paste...


SEE egh!!! That is my dilemma!

I have Lily for K1 now. I am TRYING to decide between Dragonfly Pond in fern (see pics from earlier on this thread from Kathy? I think? Page 1 or 2) or RoH in Purple...either one works with Lily and I can NOT decide!!


----------



## laura99

Thanks for the photos all! I ordered by ROH in purple and cannot wait! Avalon your photos are much better than Oberon's - and I see I made the right choice for me (but the Forest in Fern is quite beautiful as well!)


----------



## egh34

KindleKay - I have been visiting on Oberon for so long, and couldn't decide between ROH and dragonfly until I realized that dragonfly pond didn't have anything on the back, ad I really wanted stuff on both sides. So a HUGE THANK YOU to those people that posted pictures. It took me a long time to decide, but with everyone's help, I think I was able to do it!


----------



## JeanThree

Yea! My Celtic Hounds arrived this afternoon, super fast shipping from a fellow Kindleboard member. It is so gorgeous, I am so glad I didn't let it get away. I hooked the charm (a dragonfly and soooo cute!) on the  bungee and it looks great. I took pics, but I am used to having a diff way to post pics (like e-bay where you browse your own pics) so it may take a while to figure out how to do it. The color is darker than I expected, but still beautiful. 

Oh, and BTW--regarding the pictures "looking back at you"---there are 6 little sets of eyes on those hounds, but all friendly and very very small!  They will be my reading buddies!


----------



## Latjoe

It looks like no one likes the Raven but me . . . I have loved ravens ever since one scared me right off my motorcycle one Sunday morning 35 yrs ago on Highway 1.

This cover is taupe -- I don't think any of their other designs come in taupe.

I really love this cover. I was concerned that the leather, being quite thick, would be hard and/or rough on the edges, but it's not at all.

Kathie


----------



## gwen10

Latjoe said:


> It looks like no one likes the Raven but me . . . I have loved ravens ever since one scared me right off my motorcycle one Sunday morning 35 yrs ago on Highway 1.
> 
> This cover is taupe -- I don't think any of their other designs come in taupe.
> 
> I really love this cover. I was concerned that the leather, being quite thick, would be hard and/or rough on the edges, but it's not at all.
> 
> Kathie


Kathie-
Your cover is gorgeous! I, too, am interested in the taupe color. I am neutral person. I ordered Celtic Knots in black, which hasn't been posted yet, either. 
Congrats on your beautiful Oberon!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I actually do like the Raven cover. However, being a Steelers fan, Ravens of any sort are not allowed in my house 

That color is growing on me too. I think, and I'll have to go and look, that one other one is available in taupe now, but I can't remember which one.

ETA:

Hokusai Wave, Avenue of Trees and World Tree also come in Taupe


----------



## Latjoe

luvmy4brats said:


> I actually do like the Raven cover. However, being a Steelers fan, Ravens of any sort are not allowed in my house


Ooooh, I get it. I'm on the west coast -- that rivalry didn't register.

Kathie


----------



## Supercrone

Latjoe said:


> This cover is taupe -- I don't think any of their other designs come in taupe.


I just checked, and World Tree, Avenue of Trees, and Hokusai Wave all come in taupe as the second color.


----------



## Latjoe

[quote author=gwen]
Kathie-
Your cover is gorgeous! I, too, am interested in the taupe color. I am neutral person. I ordered Celtic Knots in black, which hasn't been posted yet, either. 
Congrats on your beautiful Oberon!
[/quote] I love neutral colors too, and I find this taupe to be softly pleasant on the eyes.

Kathie


----------



## gwen10

Supercrone said:


> I just checked, and World Tree, Avenue of Trees, and Hokusai Wave all come in taupe as the second color.


Does anybody else think that ROH would look great in Taupe?


----------



## ZomZom

Love that, Kathie!  Looks like it's dipped in white chocolate!


----------



## Leslie

Supercrone said:


> I just checked, and World Tree, Avenue of Trees, and Hokusai Wave all come in taupe as the second color.


Kevin63 has been thinking long and hard about Hokusai wave in taupe....I'd love to actually see that in person.

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

Leslie said:


> Kevin63 has been thinking long and hard about Hokusai wave in taupe....I'd love to actually see than in person.
> 
> L


I think of all the taupe choices, this is the one I'd be most interested in. I think Kevin needs to get it so he can post pictures for us  You know, take one for the team and all that....


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Absolutely!!!  Go Kevin!


----------



## Bulimic Cannibal

I just got my Oberon cover today and the skin from 3acp.com so I had to share.



















B.C.


----------



## ak rain

beautiful cover, bit of a scary dream you got on the back of the screen. could be exciting
Sylvia


----------



## Abby

ZomZom said:


> Love that, Kathie! Looks like it's dipped in white chocolate!


That's the perfect way to describe it! The taupe is beautiful!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Very pretty BC! I know you will enjoy it for many years.


----------



## bodaciousbabe

I don't know which I would choose.  They are all too purty.

I meant pretty.


----------



## Kathy

Bulimic Cannibal said:


> I just got my Oberon cover today and the skin from 3acp.com so I had to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B.C.


Like the skin. The Oberon is beautiful as well.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Bulimic Cannibal said:


>


That is an EXCELLENT picture of the green. Beautiful.


----------



## Avalon

Latjoe said:


> It looks like no one likes the Raven but me . . . I have loved ravens ever since one scared me right off my motorcycle one Sunday morning 35 yrs ago on Highway 1.
> 
> This cover is taupe -- I don't think any of their other designs come in taupe.
> 
> I really love this cover. I was concerned that the leather, being quite thick, would be hard and/or rough on the edges, but it's not at all.
> 
> Kathie


Kathie, that color is really growing on me. Quietly elegant. Great choice!


----------



## Latjoe

Yes, I have no regrets about my choice.  I hadn't noticed on Oberon's site that there are a couple of other taupe choices -- someone mentioned that the Wave comes in taupe; I think that would be beautiful.  I've always lived within a hour's drive from the ocean, and I love anything that reminds me how healing a day at the coast can be.

Kathie


----------



## frojazz

I didn't think I liked the taupe, but that raven is so beautiful!  It seems like taupe allows the detail of the leather working to come through more so than the other colors.

I love that everyone is sharing their pics.  I feel like I get to enjoy a piece of each one!  It makes me realize how beautiful Oberon's designs are that they have a hard time capturing that on their pictures at their website.  Their pictures really do not do their products justice.


----------



## Leslie

Here's my present collection:

purple Roof of Heaven for the K2, navy Hokusai wave for the K1, red River Garden for the K2


----------



## Avalon

Leslie, what a collection!  Awesome!  Thanks for sharing the photo.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Congrats Leslie on your River Garden, it is beautiful dahling.   I checked and mine is out for delivery, can't wait to get home.


----------



## Supercrone

OK, here goes. I'm going to try to post some pics of my new red Sun. In another post, I'll show the whole clan. I took these outside in full sun just now, so forgive any shadows. They look good on my iMac and at Photobucket, but who knows?






























Hmmm, they're very small. How can I fix that?


----------



## Supercrone

Ah, OK, that seems to work better!


----------



## PJ

Supercrone said:


> OK, here goes. I'm going to try to post some pics of my new red Sun. In another post, I'll show the whole clan. I took these outside in full sun just now, so forgive any shadows. They look good on my iMac and at Photobucket, but who knows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, they're very small. How can I fix that?


You wouldn't like red would you?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Love the Sun!! Sun makes me happy when I look at it. I came so close to ordering that but went with River Garden.


----------



## Supercrone

PJS said:


> You wouldn't like red would you?


  What ever gave you that idea? It's a good thing Oberon didn't add red as a second color on any of their other covers!


----------



## Leslie

Wow, what a great collection. Thanks for the pictures!

L


----------



## VictoriaP

Here's another Dragonfly Pond. This was a special order with no felt on the inside, so if you look at the inside left cover, you'll see nothing but the smooth leather pocket there. If at some point I decide it needs more padding, I plan to glue a few fabric or batting layers to the plastic stiffening insert Oberon includes with these.

Here's the Fern K2 cover, with a black Celtic Diamond 5x7 journal, and new Borsa Bella bags.










The open K2 cover, without wool felt.


----------



## Lilly

Supercrone, brilliant!!!   Thank you!   You did a great job.  I don't think I can wait for the red Sun til June.  I'm going to try and see how long I last.  I have not even receive the red River Garden (just ordered on Monday) and I'm lusting after the red Sun!


----------



## Lilly

OK, I could not take the agony, so I just ordered a large red Sun journal cover!


----------



## Supercrone

Lilly said:


> Supercrone, brilliant!!!  Thank you!  You did a great job. I don't think I can wait for the red Sun til June. I'm going to try and see how long I last. I have not even receive the red River Garden (just ordered on Monday) and I'm lusting after the red Sun!


You're welcome. At least you can see the two together in one or two of the photos. My RG journal, though, is a tad bigger, and it has the whole RG design, which they trimmed a bit to fit the K2 cover. Same with the sun; his upper rays are chopped off, poor baby! 

OOps, I see you caved! Just like me, go for a journal. You'll be glad you did, and you get the sun button, too, and all the rays.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Lilly said:


> OK, I could not take the agony, so I just ordered a large red Sun journal cover!


LOL. You lasted 12 minutes.

I wish I had a need for a journal that black celtic diamond is gorgeous. If they ever offer that for the K2, it's mine.


----------



## VictoriaP

luvmy4brats said:


> LOL. You lasted 12 minutes.
> 
> I wish I had a need for a journal that black celtic diamond is gorgeous. If they ever offer that for the K2, it's mine.


"Need" is relative, especially in this place! The journal hasn't got a thing in it yet, and I'm still not quite sure what I **will** use it for. LOL I've never managed to successfully keep a journal, either paper or online. I'm thinking about taking some sketching lessons though, it's been a long time since I did any drawing and there are times I'd like to be able to do that again. And I figure it will be good for collecting quotes, pressing flowers, and notes on happy things. We'll see.....

One thing I discovered today though is that the more heavily tooled covers have a much harder feel to them than the lightly tooled dragonfly one. That one is butter soft, the celtic diamond isn't, which was kind of interesting. I'm assuming it's the same with ones like RoH & River Garden?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Supercrone said:


> Ah, OK, that seems to work better!


Love this collection!


----------



## gwen10

VictoriaP said:


> Here's another Dragonfly Pond. This was a special order with no felt on the inside, so if you look at the inside left cover, you'll see nothing but the smooth leather pocket there. If at some point I decide it needs more padding, I plan to glue a few fabric or batting layers to the plastic stiffening insert Oberon includes with these.
> 
> Here's the Fern K2 cover, with a black Celtic Diamond 5x7 journal, and new Borsa Bella bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The open K2 cover, without wool felt.


The dragonfly pond is so pretty - it is really growing on me. The color is fern, correct? My black Celtic Knots should (hopefully) be here in a few days.
Congrats to you - all gorgeous!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I have Tree of Life in saddle and got my red River Garden today. Love it!   I am saving for Forest in green and the red Sun.


----------



## Abby

luvmy4brats said:


> LOL. You lasted 12 minutes.
> 
> I wish I had a need for a journal that black celtic diamond is gorgeous. If they ever offer that for the K2, it's mine.


I wish I had a need for a journal too (either that or they made smaller portfolios since I usually have a pad of paper with me). They're so pretty.


----------



## Supercrone

Abby said:


> I wish I had a need for a journal too (either that or they made smaller portfolios since I usually have a pad of paper with me). They're so pretty.


Ah, but you DO need a journal, you just don't realize it yet. Go to the Kindle Store and buy one of the books on journaling and get enthused! 

(I want an enabler badge too.)


----------



## Lilly

luvmy4brats said:


> LOL. You lasted 12 minutes.
> 
> I wish I had a need for a journal that black celtic diamond is gorgeous. If they ever offer that for the K2, it's mine.


Need, what's that? I've never kept a journal in my life! I just wanted the red Sun but not another K2 cover with straps. I might take it the shoe store with the Amazon cover and see if the hinges could be moved.


----------



## VictoriaP

gwen10 said:


> The dragonfly pond is so pretty - it is really growing on me. The color is fern, correct? My black Celtic Knots should (hopefully) be here in a few days.
> Congrats to you - all gorgeous!


Yes, that's the fern color--to me, the picture is just a half shade darker than the actual cover (even without any processing, just naked jpegs, my Canon is set to a fairly vibrant colorspace and contrast setup). Campbell's Split Pea Soup really is about the best description I can come up with!

One advantage to the NON wraparound covers is how decadently soft the leather remains. I just keep running my hands over it, it has a great feel.


----------



## Leslie

VictoriaP said:


> One thing I discovered today though is that the more heavily tooled covers have a much harder feel to them than the lightly tooled dragonfly one. That one is butter soft, the celtic diamond isn't, which was kind of interesting. I'm assuming it's the same with ones like RoH & River Garden?


Yes, this is true -- now that I have held the ROH and River Garden. Compared to my Hokusai wave...well, there is no comparison. The Hokusai wave was soft and folded back from the minute I took it out of the box. The River Garden is much more stiff and doesn't fold back (yet). Others have given me suggestions and I assume it will break in eventually. But it is a very different texture than the Hokusai wave.

On the other hand, my daughter's tree of life, also a wraparound design, was also very soft and bendable right from the start. Not sure if this has something to do with the dye and colors or the design?

L


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Kathy said:


> This picture was taken by a high resolution camera and on my screen the color is exactly right. I have the Fern cover and the greens blend beautifully.


OK- Kathy, is this cover Green or Fern??

I think I have decided that I like Dragonfly Pond but now must decide on Green or Fern. I, too, have the DecalGirl Lily skin. I know that the Dragonfly Pond screen a few posts above this one is fern, but I need to make sure that what Kathy's is....


----------



## VictoriaP

That's definitely fern.  Green is a lot darker, more like a hunter green. I don't think anyone here has bought Pond in green yet.


----------



## Kathy

KindleKay said:


> OK- Kathy, is this cover Green or Fern??
> 
> I think I have decided that I like Dragonfly Pond but now must decide on Green or Fern. I, too, have the DecalGirl Lily skin. I know that the Dragonfly Pond screen a few posts above this one is fern, but I need to make sure that what Kathy's is....


Fern.


----------



## VictoriaP

Leslie said:


> Yes, this is true -- now that I have held the ROH and River Garden. Compared to my Hokusai wave...well, there is no comparison. The Hokusai wave was soft and folded back from the minute I took it out of the box. The River Garden is much more stiff and doesn't fold back (yet). Others have given me suggestions and I assume it will break in eventually. But it is a very different texture than the Hokusai wave.
> 
> On the other hand, my daughter's tree of life, also a wraparound design, was also very soft and bendable right from the start. Not sure if this has something to do with the dye and colors or the design?
> 
> L


Not sure how much sense this will make, but....

If you look at where the spine is on Tree of Life, you've got larger areas of more lightly tooled leather, for lack of a better term. The really highly detailed portions of the design are away from the spine. I'd assume the leather in that center area (the trunk of the tree) would therefore be more flexible.

If you look at River Garden, you've got the reverse--a lot of fine detail right along the spine area. Based on how the Celtic Diamond feels in the more heavily tooled areas, I would think that would indeed tend to make it less flexible & it would have a "harder" feel along the spine than Tree would. I **do** think that with some work, that area will loosen up & fold just fine, but unlike the softer, less tooled leather, it will need some flexing & creasing to gain back the flexibility.


----------



## kari

Butterfly folds back very easily and lays nearly completely flat -- in fact, it is flat with the Kindle inside.  Also, the way the pattern is, it's almost like there are lines there that make it perfect for folding.  Hard to explain but I'm just so happy with it.  I love it more than I thought I would!  Absolutely beautiful -- best Kindle purchase yet besides K2 itself!  

And it's not much bigger than the Amazon case, to my surprise.  Heavier yes, but just slightly bigger which is a good thing as it gives me something to hold onto!

I'm going to try to take pics and post in a day or so even though my particular combination is nothing new.  It's new to me and might be new to someone else too.


----------



## Kindgirl

It's absolutely amazing to me how the exact same device can be transformed in so many beautiful ways.  Personalized covers, skins, screensvers, even names!  With the screensavers from you folks, the Oberon cover, the pretty skins from Decal Girl and the other guy... my kindle really feels MINE now.  I've never bonded with an inanimate object before.


----------



## Abby

kari said:


> I'm going to try to take pics and post in a day or so even though my particular combination is nothing new. It's new to me and might be new to someone else too.


Please post your pictures. I was deciding between Butterfly and ROH in purple and would have loved your pictures. I ultimately went with ROH.


----------



## Kathy

You are so right Kindgirl. I loved my Kindle on sight, but now that she is so dressed up I just love to look at her.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I am 99.9% sure that I am going with Dragonfly Pond in Fern but I am waiting for my Amazon Visa to get here in the mail.  I really thought that I would have had it by now....if I wait for that to order, I get double points!!  Yippee!!


----------



## kevin63

Abby said:


> I wish I had a need for a journal too (either that or they made smaller portfolios since I usually have a pad of paper with me). They're so pretty.


They do have smaller journals in the 5X7 size it would be good for carrying around your small pad of paper.


----------



## bernilynn

My Oberon Navy Butterfly for K1 arrived today!!! It's really beautiful, and I haven't seen one posted on KindleBoards, so here are some pictures:





































These were taken in natural light, with no flash, and I think they are close to the real color.

One thing I noticed is that this new cover did not have the stiffeners- it felt much better without them, so I removed them from my saddle Tree of Life.

Berni


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Berni - that is so gorgeous!  really?  it feels better without the stiffeners?  i'm going to take mine out too and see what i think...thanks so much for the tip


----------



## Supercrone

bernilynn:
Those are really handsome. That seems like the right word, somehow. I like the purple butterfly, but I think I like this even better. On my monitor, the third photo is different from the others, shinier and a brighter blue. I would guess that the others, which look more like my idea of navy, are closer to the original. Is that right?


----------



## kari

What do you mean by stiffeners?  The black plastic pieces they put in the "pockets?"  My purple butterfly came today and it has those - but it's for K2 so maybe that's the difference.  They're fine for me so I'll leave them in.


----------



## Abby

kevin63 said:


> They do have smaller journals in the 5X7 size it would be good for carrying around your small pad of paper.


Now that's an idea. You're well on your way to earning your enabler banner!


----------



## bernilynn

Supercrone said:


> bernilynn:
> Those are really handsome. That seems like the right word, somehow. I like the purple butterfly, but I think I like this even better. On my monitor, the third photo is different from the others, shinier and a brighter blue. I would guess that the others, which look more like my idea of navy, are closer to the original. Is that right?


Yes, you're right. The flash "flashed" on that one- the rest were taken in natural light. And I agree- "Handsome" is a good word. I'm very partial to navy (nautical, maybe?) Anyway, this cover is truly beautiful.
Berni


----------



## luvmy4brats

Thank you for posting the pictures of the Navy Butterfly. It's beautiful and on my list for what I want for Mother's Day.

LOL on all of you trying to enable me to get that journal..I've taught you all so well. Makes a mom proud! But, it REALLY would get no use at all and no matter how I look at it, it's not a purchase I can reason at all..and trust me, I'm REALLY good at coming up with reasons for needing things.


----------



## Jay

Made me want one.  The butterfly is next on my list.  I have been holding back and that picture did it!


----------



## Cammie

Supercrone said:


> OK, here goes. I'm going to try to post some pics of my new red Sun. In another post, I'll show the whole clan. I took these outside in full sun just now, so forgive any shadows. They look good on my iMac and at Photobucket, but who knows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, they're very small. How can I fix that?


I'm going to have to buy this cover. Ty for the pictures....the cover is beautiful. I'm going to go to the Oberon website right now and order. It's 3 o'clock in the morning so it is not my fault that I am tired and am showing a lack of fiscal restraint...not my fault at all .


----------



## Leslie

Cammie said:


> I'm going to have to buy this cover. Ty for the pictures....the cover is beautiful. I'm going to go to the Oberon website right now and order. It's 3 o'clock in the morning so it is not my fault that I am tired and am showing a lack of fiscal restraint...not my fault at all .


Go for it! It's a beautiful cover -- even though I'm on record as saying I don't want the face staring at me. But even so, I can see the appeal. It's really lovely. And if someone GAVE me one, I wouldn't turn it down...LOL

L


----------



## kevin63

I'm going to order the greenman design (in purple) in a large journal today.  I hope it gets here before I go to Key West on the 5th.  That should give my Kindle some extra protection. I'm just going to order it then not check the tracking thing.  I get too frustrated watching that tracking information only to find it not moving.  We'll see how long that lasts!


----------



## ricky

kevin63 said:


> I'm going to order the greenman design (in purple) in a large journal today. I hope it gets here before I go to Key West on the 5th. That should give my Kindle some extra protection. I'm just going to order it then not check the tracking thing. I get too frustrate watching that tracking information only to find it not moving. We'll see how long that lasts!


Have a good time in Key West!


----------



## dfwillia

My ROH cover arrived yesterday. I have the same combo as Avalon, including the same skin and BB bag. It is a lovely color of purple and as others have said, the picture doesn't do it justice. I received the cat charm and considering I have 12 of these sweet babies (yes...you can call me the crazy catwoman...I don't mind), I couldn't have received a better choice. I will surely be back for additional leather goods from Oberon.


----------



## Supercrone

Cammie said:


> I'm going to have to buy this cover. Ty for the pictures....the cover is beautiful. I'm going to go to the Oberon website right now and order. It's 3 o'clock in the morning so it is not my fault that I am tired and am showing a lack of fiscal restraint...not my fault at all .


YW.  Maybe I can start a run on Sun here. It hasn't been one of the most popular covers so far, but it struck me from the first time I saw it as a K1 cover. By then, I already had my Sky Dragon, which I don't regret at all. It worked out well, with River Garden as a journal. I agree, too, as someone who is up at 3:00 AM far too often (procrastination is my middle name), you aren't responsible for decisions made after 2:00 AM. After that your true desires take over and "reason" has gone to bed. Good thing, though. How sad it would be if we lived by reason alone. Enjoy the cover; you'll love it.


----------



## Avalon

dfwillia said:


> My ROH cover arrived yesterday. I have the same combo as Avalon, including the same skin and BB bag. It is a lovely color of purple and as others have said, the picture doesn't do it justice. I received the cat charm and considering I have 12 of these sweet babies (yes...you can call me the crazy catwoman...I don't mind), I couldn't have received a better choice. I will surely be back for additional leather goods from Oberon.


Excellent choice, Donna, you have such good taste! And glad you got the kitty charm. I have 2 myself (kitties, not charms), but got the Celtic diamond charm and adore it.

And yes, receiving my Kindle cover reminded me how many other Oberon items I *need*  The covers are just the beginning of the addiction! At least others here will always understand/enable/sigh over your choices!


----------



## Supercrone

Avalon said:


> And yes, receiving my Kindle cover reminded me how many other Oberon items I *need*  The covers are just the beginning of the addiction! At least others here will always understand/enable/sigh over your choices!


Too true! I think the folks here are going to single-handedly get Oberon (a niche, luxury item company) through the current recession/downturn/catastrophe/whatever.


----------



## Leslie

Supercrone said:


> Too true! I think the folks here are going to single-handedly get Oberon (a niche, luxury item company) through the current recession/downturn/catastrophe/whatever.


I have heard through the grapevine that they are thrilled with the amount of business they are getting from Kindle owners. So, everyone, keep doing your part to help a small business in a bad economy!

L


----------



## Supercrone

Leslie said:


> I have heard through the grapevine that they are thrilled with the amount of business they are getting from Kindle owners. So, everyone, keep doing your part to help a small business in a bad economy!
> 
> L


Thank you, thank you, thank you! Now not only do I have an excuse to order more things, I can feel good about myself for it!!   Actually, I've been using that extra excuse for awhile now. Got my eye on some other stuff.


----------



## Cammie

Here are some pictures of a couple of Oberon journal Craigslist finds ($35 for both):














































Both journals are older designs. I don't think they are offered on the Oberon Design website any longer. They are testament to the enduring quality of the fine products this company crafts. The faded avocado green organizer cover is showing signs of fading along the spine and edges but I think that only adds to the beauty of the cover. I was really purchasing the tan journal when I bought these items. The organizer was almost a freebie and something I will not use. If anyone is interested in the organizer, send me a pm. I will give it to you for the cost of shipping to your location.


----------



## Lilly

Cammie said:


> I'm going to have to buy this cover. Ty for the pictures....the cover is beautiful. I'm going to go to the Oberon website right now and order. It's 3 o'clock in the morning so it is not my fault that I am tired and am showing a lack of fiscal restraint...not my fault at all .


Cammie you're not the only one, I've been wanting that red Sun ever since I saw it on the Oberon site. I was even one of the people who requested that Oberon turn it into a K1 cover. For some reason the past 2 weeks, the red River Garden has confused me. All the pictures of it has convinced me that I might like it more then the Sun, so I ordered it after going back & forth between it and the Sun. Then Supercrone posted the pictures of the Sun cover and I realized that I just can't live without it! So now I'm expecting 2 covers (red RG Kindle 2 cover and red Sun journal)!


----------



## Cammie

Good for you Lilly!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Cammie said:


> Good for you Lilly!


Cammie, I sent you a PM


----------



## Cammie

The organizer is spoken for...I will send it out this evening...enjoy!


----------



## Kind

Good find Cammie


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Great find Cammie!


----------



## Vorpaks

When I first found out I was getting a Kindle I didn't think I would want an oberon cover. The feel of leather tends to make my hangds itch (though that might be whatever chemicals various companies treat their leather with). I think I lasted about 5 minutes on this board before I broke down and ordered one. I ordered the dragonfly pond in fern and then spent weeks agonizing whether to cancel and go with the river garden in red. I am not really a fan of green but I loved the pond/nature look of the cover. I stayed with my initial decision but I was pretty sure I was going to be dissapointed and longing for the red cover.

The dragonfly pond came yesterday and oh my... love at first site. It's beautiful, I have it on my desk so I can look at it ever so often while I work, like it's a picture or something. I am ready to just hang it on my wall and be done with it. I also love the feel -- no itchy hands at all. I am very very happy with my decision and not longing for the red cover at all. Which doesn't mean I won't buy it for myself as a birthday present in September anyway. 

If anyone is agonizing over which one to buy -- just go for it and buy one. You won't be disappointed!
























(Cover is darker and more olive toned in real life -- previous posters have better pictures that show the true color!)


----------



## Kathy

Vorpaks said:


> When I first found out I was getting a Kindle I didn't think I would want an oberon cover. The feel of leather tends to make my hangds itch (though that might be whatever chemicals various companies treat their leather with). I think I lasted about 5 minutes on this board before I broke down and ordered one. I ordered the dragonfly pond in fern and then spent weeks agonizing whether to cancel and go with the river garden in red. I am not really a fan of green but I loved the pond/nature look of the cover. I stayed with my initial decision but I was pretty sure I was going to be dissapointed and longing for the red cover.
> 
> The dragonfly pond came yesterday and oh my... love at first site. It's beautiful, Uhave it on my desk so I can look at it ever so often while I work, like it's a picture or something. I am ready to just hang it on my wall and be done with it. I also love the feel -- no itchy hands at all. I am very very happy with my decision and not longing for the red cover at all. Which doesn't mean I won't buy it for myself as a birthday present in September anyway.
> 
> I know just how you feel. I have the same cover and I love it so much. It just gets better every time I see it. I'm glad you like it.
> 
> If anyone is agonizing over which one to buy -- just go for it and buy one. You won't be disappointed!


----------



## kari

Okay, as promised, here are the pics of my K2 with Oberon purple butterfly cover, Lily skin from Decalgirl, and Borsabella bag. I also threw in an M-edge pic so you can see how well the skin goes with their jade green cover as well. Also notice how nicely the butterfly cover folds back on itself - I love that!


----------



## gwen10

All these wonderful pics are making me want to order another Oberon cover - and I haven't even received my first one yet!
Congratulations to everybody!  The covers (and skins) are gorgeous!!!


----------



## kevin63

Vorpaks said:


> When I first found out I was getting a Kindle I didn't think I would want an oberon cover. The feel of leather tends to make my hangds itch (though that might be whatever chemicals various companies treat their leather with). I think I lasted about 5 minutes on this board before I broke down and ordered one. I ordered the dragonfly pond in fern and then spent weeks agonizing whether to cancel and go with the river garden in red. I am not really a fan of green but I loved the pond/nature look of the cover. I stayed with my initial decision but I was pretty sure I was going to be dissapointed and longing for the red cover.


Well if you hang around here long enough, you'll be buying all kinds of things and probably more than one of the same thing (just a different color). There are several enablers on here (not that I would mention luvmy4brats name along with others). Enjoy your cover. You'll be on that site ordering your red cover before you know it.


----------



## kevin63

kari said:


> Okay, as promised, here are the pics of my K2 with Oberon purple butterfly cover, Lily skin from Decalgirl, and Borsabella bag. I also threw in an M-edge pic so you can see how well the skin goes with their jade green cover as well. Also notice how nicely the butterfly cover folds back on itself - I love that!


Very nice Kari--------that purple looks really nice! Enjoy.


----------



## luvmy4brats

kevin63 said:


> Well if you hang around here long enough, you'll be buying all kinds of things and probably more than one of the same thing (just a different color). There are several enablers on here (not that I would mention luvmy4brats name along with others). Enjoy your cover. You'll be on that site ordering your red cover before you know it.


So is it a good or a bad thing that I'm getting singled out here?


----------



## kevin63

luvmy4brats said:


> So is it a good or a bad thing that I'm getting singled out here?


That is a very good thing. I've have gotten several great ideas from you here. I'd say your as close as it gets to being an expert authority on most of these items. Seems like you have all of them (even though you won't get your son a new skin for his Nintendo DS------speaking of I have some kind of tattoo tribals stickers that came with my DS case, I could send them to you for him. PM me and I will. He might like them.)

Kevin

EDIT NOTE: And yes I have a Nintendo DS LITE they do have things for a 45 y/o. At least that's what I tell myself.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

OK- Today is the day:

#1- I FINALLY got my Amazon.com Visa card
#2- I got my diagnosis from my bloodwork, and it is expected yet distressing information
#3- I am 99.9% sure (still, after 3 days) that I want my 2nd Oberon to be Dragonfly Pond in fern

So off I go!!!  (Who says that material things won't make you happy?!)


----------



## Abby

kevin63 said:


> EDIT NOTE: And yes I have a Nintendo DS LITE they do have things for a 45 y/o. At least that's what I tell myself.


I have one too.  (I also have one stashed away for DS for when he gets a bit older. I found a good deal on it right before Christmas).


----------



## kevin63

Abby said:


> I have one too.  (I also have one stashed away for DS for when he gets a bit older. I found a good deal on it right before Christmas).


Yeah I got a great deal at Christmas time too. My niece wanted it and I got it for her. I started playing with her PINK one and decided I wanted one so I went back and got the red one for me. I just told her I was charging hers up and had to check it out with the game cartridges that I had opened. She's 12 and this was her 2nd one (she broke her 1st one) so I finally told her I just wanted to check it out. It's a fun little thing to play with. I heard the judge from Christina's Court yelling at a 30 something y/o guy on her show that someone his age should not be playing with toys like that............whatever.


----------



## Kathy

luvmy4brats said:


> So is it a good or a bad thing that I'm getting singled out here?


Alway a good thing.


----------



## frojazz

My Oberon order was completed today!!  Y-A-Y!!!  I can't wait for my new CBM cover!


----------



## luvmy4brats

kevin63 said:


> That is a very good thing. I've have gotten several great ideas from you here. I'd say your as close as it gets to being an expert authority on most of these items. Seems like you have all of them (even though you won't get your son a new skin for his Nintendo DS------speaking of I have some kind of tattoo tribals stickers that came with my DS case, I could send them to you for him. PM me and I will. He might like them.)
> 
> Kevin
> 
> EDIT NOTE: And yes I have a Nintendo DS LITE they do have things for a 45 y/o. At least that's what I tell myself.


I don't have a Nintendo, but I have tons of games on my iphone..I go for games like solitaire and sudoku.

As for me having most of the accessories, that's just because I have no willpower whatsoever. It's a good thing my husband is a good sport and I make enough "fun money" to support my habit. Thank you for the offer of stickers for my son. We will love them. I will PM you..And just so you know, he's getting a new skin in his Easter Basket


----------



## luvmy4brats

KindleKay said:


> OK- Today is the day:
> 
> #1- I FINALLY got my Amazon.com Visa card
> #2- I got my diagnosis from my bloodwork, and it is expected yet distressing information
> #3- I am 99.9% sure (still, after 3 days) that I want my 2nd Oberon to be Dragonfly Pond in fern
> 
> So off I go!!! (Who says that material things won't make you happy?!)


Sorry to hear that bloodwork came back distressing. I hope everything is ok. Retail therapy can be very beneficial (to everything but the checkbook)


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Thanks, Luv....Apparantly I have Lupus. Something we suspected, but still a blow when the bloodwork comes back saying so for sure.... No worries! I have had it for years undiagnosed so a diagnosis is the first step to alleviate my symptoms, right (That is what I keep telling myself, anyway)

In the meantime, my Dragonfly Pond in fern is now ordered and will [hopefully] be on its way S-O-O-N!!!  I was even bold enough to respectfully request a dragonfly charm if it is available. (I mean, what if they sent me the now popular cat charm to hang on my dragonfly pond?!?!) I said that I will post pics here as I did with my Tree of Life cover. (see original post) Maybe it will work!!! 

*fingers crossed*


----------



## kevin63

luvmy4brats said:


> I don't have a Nintendo, but I have tons of games on my iphone..I go for games like solitaire and sudoku.
> 
> As for me having most of the accessories, that's just because I have no willpower whatsoever. It's a good thing my husband is a good sport and I make enough "fun money" to support my habit. Thank you for the offer of stickers for my son. We will love them. I will PM you..And just so you know, he's getting a new skin in his Easter Basket


Heather----

I thought you son had the nintendo DS game-------


----------



## luvmy4brats

KindleKay said:


> Thanks, Luv....Apparantly I have Lupus. Something we suspected, but still a blow when the bloodwork comes back saying so for sure.... No worries! I have had it for years undiagnosed so a diagnosis is the first step to alleviate my symptoms, right (That is what I keep telling myself, anyway)
> 
> In the meantime, my Dragonfly Pond in fern is now ordered and will [hopefully] be on its way S-O-O-N!!!  I was even bold enough to respectfully request a dragonfly charm if it is available. (I mean, what if they sent me the now popular cat charm to hang on my dragonfly pond?!?!) I said that I will post pics here as I did with my Tree of Life cover. (see original post) Maybe it will work!!!
> 
> *fingers crossed*


Well, if you don't get a dragonfly, let me know. I still have one more and can trade. As for the diagnosis, yes, it's much easier to treat when you have a diagnosis, because you're not wondering anymore.



kevin63 said:


> Heather----
> 
> I thought you son had the nintendo DS game-------


Yes, my son has a Nintendo DS..actually, all 4 of the kids do. I don't though because I just play games on my iphone.. You're never too old to play games


----------



## Leslie

Wasn't this supposed to be the thread to post pictures? Or something? LOL. Whatever. I got my purple Roof of Heaven today (with corners) and I really love it. It is beautiful. I love the sun and the little man on the back...let's call him Ennis.  

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

As soon as I get my River Garden I'll post pictures  I'll take a picture of my whole collection.


----------



## Kathy

KindleKay said:


> Thanks, Luv....Apparantly I have Lupus. Something we suspected, but still a blow when the bloodwork comes back saying so for sure.... No worries! I have had it for years undiagnosed so a diagnosis is the first step to alleviate my symptoms, right (That is what I keep telling myself, anyway)
> 
> In the meantime, my Dragonfly Pond in fern is now ordered and will [hopefully] be on its way S-O-O-N!!!  I was even bold enough to respectfully request a dragonfly charm if it is available. (I mean, what if they sent me the now popular cat charm to hang on my dragonfly pond?!?!) I said that I will post pics here as I did with my Tree of Life cover. (see original post) Maybe it will work!!!
> 
> *fingers crossed*


Sorry to hear about the Lupus. My niece has it, but seems to control the symptoms well. It is easier to deal with than not knowing.

You will love the cover. The green is such a soft green and the design is nice.


----------



## Leslie

I also like the Orient skin in the purple Roof of Heaven cover, which I was worried about. It looks really good.

L


----------



## Googlegirl

KindleKay said:


> Thanks, Luv....Apparantly I have Lupus. Something we suspected, but still a blow when the bloodwork comes back saying so for sure.... No worries! I have had it for years undiagnosed so a diagnosis is the first step to alleviate my symptoms, right (That is what I keep telling myself, anyway)
> 
> In the meantime, my Dragonfly Pond in fern is now ordered and will [hopefully] be on its way S-O-O-N!!!  I was even bold enough to respectfully request a dragonfly charm if it is available. (I mean, what if they sent me the now popular cat charm to hang on my dragonfly pond?!?!) I said that I will post pics here as I did with my Tree of Life cover. (see original post) Maybe it will work!!!
> 
> *fingers crossed*


Yes, Kay geting the diagnosis is half the battle but still a blow. WHen it's not official, you can still try to wish it away.

I just ordered a Hokusai wave cover today. If mine comes with a dragonfly and you get a cat, I'll trade ya.


----------



## bernilynn

Abby said:


> I have one too.  (I also have one stashed away for DS for when he gets a bit older. I found a good deal on it right before Christmas).


Can you tell me where you found a good deal on a DS Lite? Our Rotary club has a 9 year old boy from Bolivia here for a heart operation, and I thought this would be a perfect distraction for him after the surgery (if you don't know about the Rotary Gift of Life program, it's a world wide effort that brings children with heart problems from 3rd world countries to the United States for operations. The club pays for transportation and hosts the family for the duration. The operation and and additional costs are donated by the doctors and the hospital. It's an amazing effort that saves lives one at a time.) Amazon and Toys R Us seem to be charging the same amount. Is there someplace cheaper? 
Thanks, Berni


----------



## Abby

bernilynn said:


> Can you tell me where you found a good deal on a DS Lite? Our Rotary club has a 9 year old boy from Bolivia here for a heart operation, and I thought this would be a perfect distraction for him after the surgery (if you don't know about the Rotary Gift of Life program, it's a world wide effort that brings children with heart problems from 3rd world countries to the United States for operations. The club pays for transportation and hosts the family for the duration. The operation and and additional costs are donated by the doctors and the hospital. It's an amazing effort that saves lives one at a time.) Amazon and Toys R Us seem to be charging the same amount. Is there someplace cheaper?
> Thanks, Berni


I wish I could help Berni. Amazon had the breast cancer DS Lite on sale for one day back in November or December and I grabbed one. I wonder if the prices are going to start coming down now that they've announced the newest version.


----------



## Kathy

bernilynn said:


> Can you tell me where you found a good deal on a DS Lite? Our Rotary club has a 9 year old boy from Bolivia here for a heart operation, and I thought this would be a perfect distraction for him after the surgery (if you don't know about the Rotary Gift of Life program, it's a world wide effort that brings children with heart problems from 3rd world countries to the United States for operations. The club pays for transportation and hosts the family for the duration. The operation and and additional costs are donated by the doctors and the hospital. It's an amazing effort that saves lives one at a time.) Amazon and Toys R Us seem to be charging the same amount. Is there someplace cheaper?
> Thanks, Berni


What a wonderful organization.

My daughter goes to a store called Game Crazy and they have traded in things. Here is the link to the website. The have a store locator lookup. She gets great bargins there. She has 3 boys, 16, 12 and 10 so she is always looking for games and controllers, etc. for them.

http://www.gamecrazy.com/other/console_ds.aspx


----------



## frojazz

bernilynn said:


> Can you tell me where you found a good deal on a DS Lite? Amazon and Toys R Us seem to be charging the same amount. Is there someplace cheaper?
> Thanks, Berni


You could try Game Stop if you have one in your area. They might have a used DS; they also carry games and accessories.


----------



## Kathy

frojazz said:


> You could try Game Stop if you have one in your area. They might have a used DS; they also carry games and accessories.


I think that was what I was thinking about in my previous post. Marcy did say to check the Game Crazy site as well.


----------



## DD

Leslie said:


> Wasn't this supposed to be the thread to post pictures? Or something? LOL. Whatever. I got my purple Roof of Heaven today (with corners) and I really love it. It is beautiful. I love the sun and the little man on the back...let's call him Ennis.
> 
> L


How about those little 'sheep' (aka bushes) next to Ennis?

Would love to see pictures of your Orient skin with the purple ROH.


----------



## bernilynn

Kathy said:


> I think that was what I was thinking about in my previous post. Marcy did say to check the Game Crazy site as well.


Thanks, all, I'll try the website and maybe go to a Gamestop today!

Berni


----------



## Meemo

Supercrone said:


> OK, here goes. I'm going to try to post some pics of my new red Sun. In another post, I'll show the whole clan. I took these outside in full sun just now, so forgive any shadows. They look good on my iMac and at Photobucket, but who knows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, they're very small. How can I fix that?


Oh man, I didn't need to see that...the Red Sun was the first design I saw that made me say "I want one!!!" Love that. But I love my Saddle ToL too.

Thanks for the gorgeous pics!


----------



## Leslie

Okay, here are some pictures of my new Roof of Heaven cover with the Orient skin:


----------



## kari

kevin63 said:


> Very nice Kari--------that purple looks really nice! Enjoy.


Thanks Kevin -- I really do love the purple!!


----------



## wilsondm2

bernilynn said:


> Can you tell me where you found a good deal on a DS Lite? Our Rotary club has a 9 year old boy from Bolivia here for a heart operation, and I thought this would be a perfect distraction for him after the surgery (if you don't know about the Rotary Gift of Life program, it's a world wide effort that brings children with heart problems from 3rd world countries to the United States for operations. The club pays for transportation and hosts the family for the duration. The operation and and additional costs are donated by the doctors and the hospital. It's an amazing effort that saves lives one at a time.) Amazon and Toys R Us seem to be charging the same amount. Is there someplace cheaper?
> Thanks, Berni


For that particular situation, I would contact the Wal-Mart manager and hit him up to donate it. I worked with the DARE program for years and our Wal-Mart was a big supporter of giving stuff to us to give to kids in need.


----------



## Kathy

Leslie, it is beautiful. If I get another cover I think it will be the purple Roof of Heaven. I really like the design.


----------



## frojazz

Leslie, that is fantastic!  I love the picture of the whole cover open.  It would almost be a shame to close the cover behind the kindle while you are reading...what a work of art!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kindlekay--

A friend of ours had Lupus, started the local Lupus society here in VA and was the most active person I've ever met (also was Chairman of the Pentagon Federal Credit Union, taught in Sunday school, and worked a full time job, among many other things.)  He only lived to be 88, fully active almost to the end.  It's great that you got it diagnosed, now you can start the treatments.  Keep us posted!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That purple ROH is the first Oberon cover tempting me to get a second one.  If I hadn't just bought a new point & shoot 12 MP digital camera, it would be on its way....

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter AKA Agent 72 said:


> That purple ROH is the first Oberon cover tempting me to get a second one. If I hadn't just bought a new point & shoot 12 MP digital camera, it would be on its way....
> 
> Betsy


Oh, quilt a few more squares and buy one. You deserve it! It is beautiful....

L


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I ordered my K1 Dragonfly Pod in Fern last night and got a shipping notice email today!!!

 happy dance happy dance happy dance


----------



## Leslie

KindleKay said:


> I ordered my K1 Dragonfly Pod in Fern last night and got a shipping notice email today!!!
> 
> happy dance happy dance happy dance


Wow, wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## Kathy

KindleKay said:


> I ordered my K1 Dragonfly Pod in Fern last night and got a shipping notice email today!!!
> 
> happy dance happy dance happy dance


You will love it.


----------



## Leslie

I posted this on another thread, but I wanted to share it here, too.

I just want to point out how different the colors of the purple ROH look in the pictures we are posting.

Here's one from this thread:










Mine:































They all look different and none of these pictures really closely represent what the real cover is (and yes, I took a bunch of those pictures!) In real life it is much more purple, not blue at all.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

WOW there is a big difference. I actually like the blue look. Is it different lighting?


----------



## Leslie

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> WOW there is a big difference. I actually like the blue look. Is it different lighting?


I think it is lighting, background, skill of photographers (I don't claim to have any of that...skill, that is). Of all the pictures I posted, this is the closest to the color, but it is still not right.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

It is gorgeous. If I could afford it I would probably have 1 of each. I do have 2 more on my wish list.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

How many do you have Linda?


----------



## Patrizia

Please read: This cover is NOT offered by Oberon.. (maybe someday) It can not be made at this point, and I don't want them to think I am advertising this.

My "beta babes" have seen it.. I was told I could posts it.. this is a kindle cover NOT FOR SALE IT IS A ONE OF A KIND..  This dye is not even in use.. I mentioned that royal blue was one of my favorite colors.. they found a piece of hyde to create this on.. PLease don't request the color.. as of now it does not exist.. (but hopefully down the road)

Oberon made for me as a thank you for all promotional work I did. I was not expecting it.. It was a wonderful suprise.. as many of you know I own my own PR comapny and have done some things for oberon for no charge.. I was GLAD to do it (I love family companies).. This blue may be around in the future but not the same Hue.. I am told that down the road they are working on something similar but as Becca told me yesterday "YOU HAVE A ONE OF A KIND".. I had no idea they were doing this but in the course of conversation they created this special gift.

but I wanted to share it. I think its stunning. This was taken with my phone.. its more of a bright royal blue

Oh and Lettie if you are here those Palm trees are for you.. I took that screen saver photo from our condo when I was in Key West


----------



## Kathy

Beautiful Patrizia. What a wonderful surprise. They seem to be a very caring company. I'm glad they are getting so much business from KindleBoards.


----------



## Leslie

It is so beautiful, Patrizia. I am working hard at not being jealous....   

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

Oh my heavens Patrizia, that is GORGEOUS!

I'm SO jealous. If they ever made that color available, I would be first in line...


----------



## Patrizia

kathy

they are just wonderful people all the way around.. I like their product, I like their people, I like the customer service and if I lived on the west coast I have no doubt we would be having lunch..LOL.. they are fantastic individual and I wanted to do anything I could to promote a family business that has a fanstastic product... the Kindle has helped the company grow.. you guys did that.. they are thrilled being in Cali and in these economic times its been a blessing to them.

As far as the blue goes I am told that they are looking into doing a similar blue perhaps in the fall.. so its is possible down the road


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

KindleKay said:


> How many do you have Linda?


two; Tree of Life and red River Garden. I want Forest and red Sun. I need a second job.


----------



## Patrizia

Linda

I want river garden as well.. I try not to think about the fact I am spending more on covers and skins then I am on books and the kindle itself.. LOL


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Patrizia that is so beautiful!! Blue is my favorite color also. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Patrizia

Thanks Linda

I was just touched they went to all the trouble to create it.. I think they did a lovely job


----------



## Leslie

Sometimes I wonder -- we are all so busy researching skins and covers, buying skins and covers, talking about skins and covers...but is anyone doing any READING? LOL


----------



## intinst

Reading? Who has time?


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I read!!!  A lot, actually!

(course, it is usually in between hitting the "show unread posts" link on Kindleboards....  )


----------



## VictoriaP

Leslie said:


> Sometimes I wonder -- we are all so busy researching skins and covers, buying skins and covers, talking about skins and covers...but is anyone doing any READING? LOL


**raises hand** I've been reading a DTB all afternoon, does that count?   

Patrizia, that is an absolutely splendid color, and how lovely that they went to the effort of creating it for you! Gotta say, I like ROH best in that color.


----------



## crebel

Leslie said:


> Sometimes I wonder -- we are all so busy researching skins and covers, buying skins and covers, talking about skins and covers...but is anyone doing any READING? LOL


 I'm reading a lot, I read almost every post! Oh, you meant kindlebooks? LOL (KindleKay beat me to it!)


----------



## Patrizia

reading.. OH yeah , I knew I forgot something

Hey which reminds me I just finished this book.. you guys have to read it.. called ten days of reckoning.. true story about a family who decides to sail around the world.. 75 feet from goal , three years into the journey they ship wreck.. its heartbreaking but read the reviews on amazon.. its one you wont' forget

 _(Actually it is Ten Degrees of Reckoning. Added link--Betsy)_


----------



## luvmy4brats

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> two; Tree of Life and red River Garden. I want Forest and red Sun. I need a second job.


Linda, My daughter has Green Forest, I have ROH in Purple & Red River Garden on the Way.

I also have a K1 cover in Purple Butterfly that a fellow KBoards member gave me that I think I'll be sending on to my mom. I was originally going to give it to my daughter, but she's so in love with her Forest, I doubt the butterfly would get much use. (I had one and sold it after selling Edgar). Then there's that organizer that Cammie had on here the other day that's on it's way, and the 3 business card holders I've gotten (ToL for my husband, and Fairy and Pond for me)..Sigh. I have some serious issues here.

My wish list includes the Creekbed Maple in Green, Butterfly in Navy, Hokusai Wave in Taupe (I really want to see pictures of this), and now..WHATEVER cover they decide to make in this beautiful blue (Or whichever color they come up with).

As soon as I get the River Garden and Cammie's organizer, I'm going to post pictures of the whole lot.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Leslie said:


> Sometimes I wonder -- we are all so busy researching skins and covers, buying skins and covers, talking about skins and covers...but is anyone doing any READING? LOL


Wait, we're supposed to do more than just decorate it? I knew I was forgetting something!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

luvmy4brats said:


> Linda, My daughter has Green Forest, I have ROH in Purple & Red River Garden on the Way.
> 
> I also have a K1 cover in Purple Butterfly that a fellow KBoards member gave me that I think I'll be sending on to my mom. I was originally going to give it to my daughter, but she's so in love with her Forest, I doubt the butterfly would get much use. (I had one and sold it after selling Edgar). Then there's that organizer that Cammie had on here the other day that's on it's way, and the 3 business card holders I've gotten (ToL for my husband, and Fairy and Pond for me)..Sigh. I have some serious issues here.
> 
> My wish list includes the Creekbed Maple in Green, Butterfly in Navy, Hokusai Wave in Taupe (I really want to see pictures of this), and now..WHATEVER cover they decide to make in this beautiful blue (Or whichever color they come up with).
> 
> As soon as I get the River Garden and Cammie's organizer, I'm going to post pictures of the whole lot.


Time for an intervention for us I think.


----------



## Patrizia

Intervention> On this board.. we are nothing more then a group of enablers..


----------



## luvmy4brats

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Time for an intervention for us I think.


You could lose enabler status for even mentioning interven.... I can't even say it. My reputation is on the line...


----------



## DD

Patrizia,

The blue ROH cover is gorgeous!  Thanks for showing it to us.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Inter-what?!?!?!  I am not familiar with such words and my Kindle dictionary doesn't appear to find it!  (How convenient)


----------



## Patrizia

Thanks DD'

they really outdid themselves..


----------



## DD

Leslie said:


> Okay, here are some pictures of my new Roof of Heaven cover with the Orient skin:
> 
> (pics removed)


Looks great, Leslie. On my monitor that gray color in the Orient skin compliments the purple ROH. I had a feeling it would.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

luvmy4brats said:


> You could lose enabler status for even mentioning interven.... I can't even say it. My reputation is on the line...


ROTFL


----------



## Meemo

Patrizia said:


>


That is truly stunning, Patrizia. What a lovely surprise, and thank you, for you.


----------



## Kathy

Patrizia said:


> reading.. OH yeah , I knew I forgot something
> 
> Hey which reminds me I just finished this book.. you guys have to read it.. called ten days of reckoning.. true story about a family who decides to sail around the world.. 75 feet from goal , three years into the journey they ship wreck.. its heartbreaking but read the reviews on amazon.. its one you wont' forget


I watched this story on either Dateline or 48 hours and bought the book the next day. Haven't read it yet, because I want to finish the Stephanie Plum books first. I'm glad to hear it is a good book.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


>


Sounds great, I am off to get it. Be sure and post it in The Book Corner too.


----------



## Kathy

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Time for an intervention for us I think.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Kathy said:


>


ROTFL I love Maxine!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kathy said:


>


I just found my new avatar!


----------



## Googlegirl

Patrizia said:


> reading.. OH yeah , I knew I forgot something
> 
> Hey which reminds me I just finished this book.. you guys have to read it.. called ten days of reckoning.. true story about a family who decides to sail around the world.. 75 feet from goal , three years into the journey they ship wreck.. its heartbreaking but read the reviews on amazon.. its one you wont' forget


OH! My mom told me about this book. She just finished reading it. She said it was excellent!

Patrizia, your cover is stunning! I love that color. It would go so well with my blue hibiscus skin. I hope they so make that color, I would be first in line!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Googlegirl said:


> Patrizia, your cover is stunning! I love that color. It would go so well with my blue hibiscus skin. I hope they so make that color,* I would be first in line!!*


Right after me.


----------



## kindlevixen

Patrizia - that blue is beautiful!  How nice of them! 

I got my purple ROH today, I didn't even realize it had shipped!  I am hoping to have my skin on Monday or Tuesday and can't wait to post pics.  The cover is just as beautiful as I hoped it would be and it came with the sleeping kitty charm


----------



## MonaSW

Patrizia said:


> Please read: This cover is NOT offered by Oberon.. (maybe someday) It can not be made at this point, and I don't want them to think I am advertising this.
> 
> My "beta babes" have seen it.. I was told I could posts it.. this is a kindle cover NOT FOR SALE IT IS A ONE OF A KIND..  This dye is not even in use.. I mentioned that royal blue was one of my favorite colors.. they found a piece of hyde to create this on.. PLease don't request the color.. as of now it does not exist.. (but hopefully down the road)
> 
> Oberon made for me as a thank you for all promotional work I did. I was not expecting it.. It was a wonderful suprise.. as many of you know I own my own PR comapny and have done some things for oberon for no charge.. I was GLAD to do it (I love family companies).. This blue may be around in the future but not the same Hue.. I am told that down the road they are working on something similar but as Becca told me yesterday "YOU HAVE A ONE OF A KIND".. I had no idea they were doing this but in the course of conversation they created this special gift.
> 
> but I wanted to share it. I think its stunning. This was taken with my phone.. its more of a bright royal blue
> 
> Oh and Lettie if you are here those Palm trees are for you.. I took that screen saver photo from our condo when I was in Key West


WOW, that is gorgeous. Congratulations. I do love this company, they have the most wonderful things.


----------



## PJ

Patrizia said:


> kathy
> 
> they are just wonderful people all the way around.. I like their product, I like their people, I like the customer service and if I lived on the west coast I have no doubt we would be having lunch..LOL.. they are fantastic individual and I wanted to do anything I could to promote a family business that has a fantastic product... the Kindle has helped the company grow.. you guys did that.. they are thrilled being in Cali and in these economic times its been a blessing to them.
> 
> As far as the blue goes I am told that they are looking into doing a similar blue perhaps in the fall.. so its is possible down the road


When I first saw the ROH on their website I thought it was clear cobalt blue. Then I found out it was actually a true purple which made me look at the fern Forest and red River Garden, but I still love the ROH pattern. So maybe I will have to get it later if it comes out in blue.


----------



## PJ

Okay I went and did it.  After two weeks of reading the accessories boards here I finally decided (sort of) and ordered the red River Garden.  I say sort of because I still think I see a fern Forest in my future (oh! look alliteration   )


----------



## Patrizia

Hibi skin? Who has that?? Like I don't have enough skins!!

You guys will be glued to that book . I had not heard this story and found it at barnes and noble.. I was thrilled to find it in kindle .. It's very moving


----------



## frojazz

PJ said:


> Okay I went and did it. After two weeks of reading the accessories boards here I finally decided (sort of) and ordered the red River Garden. I say sort of because I still think I see a fern Forest in my future (oh! look alliteration  )


They are both beautiful, PJ.
*sigh*
It is so hard to decide, isn't it?


----------



## Patrizia

Meemo

Thank you for your kind words  

They warmed my heart


----------



## akpak

KindleKay (#1652) said:


> Thanks, Luv....Apparantly I have Lupus. Something we suspected, but still a blow when the bloodwork comes back saying so for sure.... No worries! I have had it for years undiagnosed so a diagnosis is the first step to alleviate my symptoms, right (That is what I keep telling myself, anyway)


It's good you have a diagnosis... I have something that acts a lot like Lupus, but isn't. My doctor hasn't confirmed fibromyalgia, but I'm about 99% sure that's what it is.

Yes, knowing what you have will be a big step toward feeling better! I know it's supposed to be "bad" news, but I'm happy for you.


----------



## Guest

luvmy4brats said:


> Linda, My daughter has Green Forest, I have ROH in Purple & Red River Garden on the Way.
> 
> I also have a K1 cover in Purple Butterfly that a fellow KBoards member gave me that I think I'll be sending on to my mom. I was originally going to give it to my daughter, but she's so in love with her Forest, I doubt the butterfly would get much use. (I had one and sold it after selling Edgar). Then there's that organizer that Cammie had on here the other day that's on it's way, and the 3 business card holders I've gotten (ToL for my husband, and Fairy and Pond for me)..Sigh. I have some serious issues here.
> 
> My wish list includes the Creekbed Maple in Green, Butterfly in Navy, Hokusai Wave in Taupe (I really want to see pictures of this), and now..WHATEVER cover they decide to make in this beautiful blue (Or whichever color they come up with).
> 
> As soon as I get the River Garden and Cammie's organizer, I'm going to post pictures of the whole lot.


Wow, are you rich?? I read that and my bank account started to hurt...LOL! If I hadn't have found a forgotten gift card from Christmas I would still be drooling over the purple ROH rather than waiting for it to be delivered! Looking forward to your pics!


----------



## Leslie

Patrizia said:


> reading.. OH yeah , I knew I forgot something
> 
> Hey which reminds me I just finished this book.. you guys have to read it.. called ten days of reckoning.. true story about a family who decides to sail around the world.. 75 feet from goal , three years into the journey they ship wreck.. its heartbreaking but read the reviews on amazon.. its one you wont' forget


Ten Degrees of Reckoning. Here's a link....I've downloaded a sample. Thanks for the recommendation, Patrizia!


----------



## Googlegirl

Patrizia said:


> Hibi skin? Who has that?? Like I don't have enough skins!!
> 
> You guys will be glued to that book . I had not heard this story and found it at barnes and noble.. I was thrilled to find it in kindle .. It's very moving


This is the one I have from Decalgirl


----------



## cheshirenc

Leslie said:


> It is so beautiful, Patrizia. I am working hard at not being jealous....
> 
> L


where is the photo? I can't seen to find it, I don't think I'm blind. Please help.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Leslie said:


> Ten Degrees of Reckoning. Here's a link....I've downloaded a sample. Thanks for the recommendation, Patrizia!


And, if you haven't yet, you should post it in the Books Recommended thread in the Book Corner.

Ann


----------



## kevin63

Googlegirl said:


> This is the one I have from Decalgirl


Very nice skin. I love hibiscus flowers, just can't get myself to do it as a skin. They have one with a black background with some white, red and blue ones that's not quite (I said not quite) as feminine.


----------



## Leslie

cheshirenc said:


> where is the photo? I can't seen to find it, I don't think I'm blind. Please help.


In this post:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5446.msg119354.html#msg119354


----------



## Googlegirl

kevin63 said:


> Very nice skin. I love hibiscus flowers, just can't get myself to do it as a skin. They have one with a black background with some white, red and blue ones that's not quite (I said not quite) as feminine.


I love them too. So much so that I had a purple one tattooed on the inside of my right wrist.


----------



## kevin63

Googlegirl said:


> I love them too. So much so that I had a purple one tattooed on the inside of my right wrist.


Very nice. I'm wanting a Lotus flower. I'm not sure where I'm going to put it. I can't do the lower part of my arms (unless I want to wear long sleeve shirts year round). I may do it on my lower leg. I have one large tat on each calf and one large tat on the outer part of my lower leg of each leg already, may do it on the inside part of the lower leg.


----------



## DD

Anyone get the Green Creekbed Maple yet?  I'd love to see pictures.


----------



## gwen10

I know at least one KB member has received their ROH in saddle.  PLEASE post pictures!  I think quite a few of us are waiting to see real life pics of this cover.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I don't know if this thread has the Raven cover in taupe pics, but I just saw in another thread that a KBer got one.  I asked her to post pics here if she can...


----------



## Supercrone

I know it's not the same as a "real-life" pic, but the ROH journal at Oberon is shown in saddle:
http://tinyurl.com/cvjsft


----------



## kari

No, we want real life pics!!!!


----------



## gwen10

kari said:


> No, we want real life pics!!!!


I second that, Kari! Real life pics!!!


----------



## Supercrone

Oh, well, I tried. Now I feel rejected!


----------



## kari

Supercrone said:


> Oh, well, I tried. Now I feel rejected!


LOL Thanks for trying!!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

We are some DEMANDING enablers, huh??


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The thing is, supercrone, that  pictures done by real people can show the colors and all very differently than those done for the web sites.  THAT's why folks want to see yours in it's natural habitat as it were.  If you have a digital camera you take the picture, post it to some photo sharing site, and then pull it over here as a link. . . .detailed instructions are in the Forum Central area, I believe. . . . 

Ann


----------



## Supercrone

Ann in Arlington (KindleBoardsInmate #65) said:


> The thing is, supercrone, that pictures done by real people can show the colors and all very differently than those done for the web sites. THAT's why folks want to see yours in it's natural habitat as it were. If you have a digital camera you take the picture, post it to some photo sharing site, and then pull it over here as a link. . . .detailed instructions are in the Forum Central area, I believe. . . .
> 
> Ann


No, no, Ann, you misunderstand. I'm not the one with the saddle ROH. If I was, I'd post the pics. I already posted pics of my red Sun et al. I was just hoping that the folks that want to see a real-life saddle ROH could at least get an idea of it by looking at the journal version, although I know it's not the same. Way better'n nuttin, anyway, if they hadn't happened to notice it was there.


----------



## cheshirenc

Leslie said:


> In this post:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5446.msg119354.html#msg119354


thanks for the try. when using firefox I don't get images at all. I used I.E. and get 4 boxes with red x. clicking show picture still didn't allow me to see.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Supercrone said:


> No, no, Ann, you misunderstand. I'm not the one with the saddle ROH. If I was, I'd post the pics. I already posted pics of my red Sun et al. I was just hoping that the folks that want to see a real-life saddle ROH could at least get an idea of it by looking at the journal version, although I know it's not the same. Way better'n nuttin, anyway, if they hadn't happened to notice it was there.


Ah! I see. . . .my only excuse is that this thread is 15 pages. . . .I must have fallen off the train of thought at some point!

Ann


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Hey Ann, that is OK!  I asked someone to post their Raven cover in taupe over here and it turns out that they did...who knows how many pages ago....


----------



## Supercrone

Ann in Arlington (KindleBoardsInmate #65) said:


> Ah! I see. . . .my only excuse is that this thread is 15 pages. . . .I must have fallen off the train of thought at some point!
> 
> Ann


  S'okay.


----------



## Leslie

cheshirenc said:


> thanks for the try. when using firefox I don't get images at all. I used I.E. and get 4 boxes with red x. clicking show picture still didn't allow me to see.


I think Photobucket has been down most of the day, which can also be causing problems, if that's where the pictures are linked from.

L


----------



## akpak

Ok, here's mine. We took a drive down Turnagain Arm today, and the sun was so bright I had to photograph


----------



## DD

akjak said:


> Ok, here's mine. We took a drive down Turnagain Arm today, and the sun was so bright I had to photograph


Beautiful!


----------



## Leslie

Very nice, akjak and I think that shows the color well, too.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

akjak said:


> Ok, here's mine. We took a drive down Turnagain Arm today, and the sun was so bright I had to photograph


Nice akjak, love the photo.


----------



## pomlover2586

It's so pretty!


----------



## Supercrone

Very nice. It's nice to see one truly in the wild, and it's RED.


----------



## Jill75

I am extremely happy to see very nice covers and being an amateur photographer, lighting when taking a picture is extremely important. Maybe others can take a picture of the cover with several other shades of the color like browns and reds and greens to see the different colors or place it in a white background.


----------



## kyliedork

akjak thats a really classy cover, nice work


----------



## Avalon

Lovely photo, akjak ~ thanks for taking it and posting for us to share.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

akjak...that is a BEAUTIFUL picture of RRG!!!  Pretty red!!!!!  I love outdoor shots....


----------



## Van in Arlington

I thought I would share pictures of my new Oberon Bold Celtic Knot in black. It is beautiful in its own understated way.










I got the version with corners. The Kindle 2 is very secure.










My cover, even brand new, folds over very easily for reading. Do covers with only a design on the front fold more easily?










I love the detail.










Enjoy your Oberon, whatever the design and color.


----------



## intinst

I really like that Bold Celtic Knot in black, very sophisticated. It's in my top three from Oberon. I have Sky Dragon, am about to order Saddle ROH and this is next.  Very nice pictures and great looking cover, Fed.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

So many gorgeous gorgeous covers here! Can't wait to  get my ROH  Just ordered it Thursday after seeing all of these pretty pics.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Welcome gadgetgirl!!

Glad to have you aboard!  Please go over to the Intro Board to properly introduce yourself!  I promise you will receive a very warm Kindleboard welcome!!


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Thanks.  I'm usually just a lurker.


----------



## intinst

gadgetgirl003 said:


> Thanks.  I'm usually just a lurker.


Yes, but now you have posted and ordered a cover, you might as well stay and join in on the fun!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Yes, gadgetgirl....or should I call you 003?

Now you are sucked in!!!  We look forward to hearing from you!  Speak up often!!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Welcome Gadgetgirl003, please stay and enjoy the fun.


----------



## MarthaT

this thread has given me a ton of ideas, thanks


----------



## gwen10

Fed said:


> I thought I would share pictures of my new Oberon Bold Celtic Knot in black. It is beautiful in its own understated way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the version with corners. The Kindle 2 is very secure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cover, even brand new, folds over very easily for reading. Do covers with only a design on the front fold more easily?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Oberon, whatever the design and color.


Thank you, thank you, thank you for the pics!!!! 
I absolutely cannot wait for my black Celtic Knots to be delivered on Tuesday. We'll be twins!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

TWINKIES!!!!!

Hehehehe.....I will be twinkies with someone, too!!  I have K1 in Lily skin and by Monday or Tuesday, I will have the Dragonfly Pond cover in fern.....I think that there are at least one or two others with that combo....

I am also getting a new Kindle Travel bag from BorsaBella in the Twilight fabric.  (I think BorsaBella.com shows that one)

Can't wait!!!


----------



## kevindorsey

Last one is very classy.


----------



## Ruby296

Fed said:


> I thought I would share pictures of my new Oberon Bold Celtic Knot in black. It is beautiful in its own understated way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the version with corners. The Kindle 2 is very secure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cover, even brand new, folds over very easily for reading. Do covers with only a design on the front fold more easily?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Oberon, whatever the design and color.


Fed, that is a gorgeous cover. I only have the M-Edge Platform for my K2, but now I'm thinking that I need an Oberon for it (K1 has 2).


----------



## Kind

This black one is very cool


----------



## Avalon

Yet another welcome, GG, you will like it here, hope we hear more from you


----------



## gadgetgirl003

I'm loving looking at the pics of the Oberon covers so much I almost ordered another Kindle 2 today just so I could justify buying another Oberon cover even though I have not yet received my first one! I think I have "caught" the Kindle accessory disease from all of you. LOL


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

gadgetgirl003...You are Welcome


----------



## intinst

gadgetgirl003 said:


> I'm loving looking at the pics of the Oberon covers so much I almost ordered another Kindle 2 today just so I could justify buying another Oberon cover even though I have not yet received my first one! I think I have "caught" the Kindle accessory disease from all of you. LOL


Hello, I am gadgetgirl003 and i am a Kindleholic...
Yes you wil fit right in with the rest of us addicts to the Kindle.


----------



## luvmy4brats

NYCKindleFan said:


> Wow, are you rich?? I read that and my bank account started to hurt...LOL! If I hadn't have found a forgotten gift card from Christmas I would still be drooling over the purple ROH rather than waiting for it to be delivered! Looking forward to your pics!


Rich? No. I work for what I want. I'm a waitress and I keep a percentage of what I make each night as my "fun money". The rest goes towards various things for the family. If I REALLY want something, I'll pick up an extra shift. There aren't many things I spend my money on and the Kindle is the main one.


----------



## Guest

luvmy4brats said:


> Rich? No. I work for what I want. I'm a waitress and I keep a percentage of what I make each night as my "fun money". The rest goes towards various things for the family. If I REALLY want something, I'll pick up an extra shift. There aren't many things I spend my money on and the Kindle is the main one.


I work for what I want as well. My comment was not meant to be insulting, sorry if you took offense!


----------



## luvmy4brats

NYCKindleFan said:


> I work for what I want as well. My comment was not meant to be insulting, sorry if you took offense!


No, I didn't take offense at all. My comment just didn't come out right. I wasn't insulted at all


----------



## frojazz

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> TWINKIES!!!!!
> 
> Hehehehe.....I will be twinkies with someone, too!! I have K1 in Lily skin and by Monday or Tuesday, I will have the Dragonfly Pond cover in fern.....I think that there are at least one or two others with that combo....
> 
> I am also getting a new Kindle Travel bag from BorsaBella in the Twilight fabric. (I think BorsaBella.com shows that one)
> 
> Can't wait!!!


I'm not getting the cover you have (and I have a K2), but I totally ordered the Travel bag in Twilight, too!!!

Maybe we can be 'fraternal' twins!! LOL (Is it bad that I laugh at my own jokes?!?)


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Nope!  I laugh at my own jokes most of the time....

I crack myself up frequently!


----------



## nelamvr6

Great photos guys!

I can't believe no one's posted a pic of a saddle colored Roof of Heaven yet!

Mine should be on my Kindle tomorrow evening, but I won't be anywhere near my camera until next weekend...


----------



## gwen10

nelamvr6 said:


> Great photos guys!
> 
> I can't believe no one's posted a pic of a saddle colored Roof of Heaven yet!


I know! I am _begging_.... if you have a saddle ROH please, please, please, post RL photos.


----------



## pidgeon92

My Saddle ROH is scheduled to arrive Tuesday......


----------



## gwen10

pidgeon92 said:


> My Saddle ROH is scheduled to arrive Tuesday......


Can't wait to hear how much you love it... and see some pics, hopefully!


----------



## purdueav8r

I just received my Tree of Life in Saddle for the K2.  I won't bother posting a pic b/c I'm sure 1000 other people have this same cover.  It seemed to be the most popular for the K1 before they added designs.  I had the same cover for the K1 b/c I managed to get accessory fever while I was waitlisted for what I thought was going to be a K1.  That'll teach me, huh?  Lol.  I have all of you enablers to thank for that, getting me all excited over Oberon covers back when I just lurked.  

But it sure was gorgeous & I knew even with the new designs & colors that I would want the same cover for the K2 I ended up receiving.  So I was boring & ordered it again.  I actually managed to restrain myself from purchasing the new K2 cover until I saw peoples' posts here on Kindleboards.  I wanted to make sure the covers fit properly & that people were pleased.  I knew they would be, but I learned the hard way the first time around.  

I am planning to buy a skin for Bob & when I eventually get around to that I might post pics.  It's probably going to be the Burlwood skin from Decalgirl.  A plain, boring combo, but so earthy & natural feeling, at least to me.


----------



## intinst

Sounds like a great Kombo to me.


----------



## pomlover2586

Oh I can't wait until my Creek bed Maple arrives!


----------



## Leslie

purdueav8r said:


> I am planning to buy a skin for Bob & when I eventually get around to that I might post pics. It's probably going to be the Burlwood skin from Decalgirl. A plain, boring combo, but so earthy & natural feeling, at least to me.


My daughter has that exact combo and it looks very, very nice.

L


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

YIPPEE!!!  My Dragonfly Pond in Fern arrived today!!  *happy dance...happy dance*

It is SO SOFT!!!!  I guess all the tooling on my Tree of Life takes away from the softness of the leather!  This one, with the tooling only on the front, allows me to feel the smooth, soft leather!!!  I love it!!!!!!!!!! 

(and I got a dragonfly charm with it    I very politely requested it)


----------



## MonaSW

Congratulations! I love the fern color.


----------



## gwen10

My Oberon black Bold Celtic Knot is _out for delivery_! I cannot believe how excited I am! I will post pics of my entire K2 accessory collection (limited as it is - for now!) once the cover arrives. I hope my pics are as great as Feds!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

gwen10 said:


> My Oberon black Bold Celtic Knot is _out for delivery_! I cannot believe how excited I am! I will post pics of my entire K2 accessory collection (limited as it is - for now!) once the cover arrives. I hope my pics are as great as Feds!


You should be excited! Their covers are beautiful, all of them.


----------



## gwen10

gwen10 said:


> My Oberon black Bold Celtic Knot is _out for delivery_! I cannot believe how excited I am! I will post pics of my entire K2 accessory collection (limited as it is - for now!) once the cover arrives. I hope my pics are as great as Feds!


It's here and I absolutely love it!    I will post pics later this afternoon. Work, sick child, and baseball practice call...


----------



## gwen10

My gorgeous (I think!) Oberon cover - Bold Celtic Knot in black - with my BB zip-top sleeve:









Cover folds back easily on the first try:









Cute zipper pull I just happened to have around so I put it on my BB bag :









All pics taken in natural light.

And yes, I am already trying to decide which Oberon cover will be my next!


----------



## ladyvolz

gwen10 said:


> My gorgeous (I think!) Oberon cover - Bold Celtic Knot in black - with my BB zip-top sleeve:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cover folds back easily on the first try:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute zipper pull I just happened to have around so I put it on my BB bag :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All pics taken in natural light.
> 
> And yes, I am already trying to decide which Oberon cover will be my next!


Wow that's a great black combo, looks really stunning.


----------



## Supercrone

I'm not usually a "neutrals" person, but seeing the beautiful taupe and now black covers here, I'm wavering a bit. Black is always elegant. If only there were some way to justify more covers. I just hate to buy things that I don't have a way to use, and I'm not into changing things every few days. I guess I could hang them on the wall or something.  And there are so many colors that I want, too.   Sigh.


----------



## kevin63

Very nice!  Love the combo.  That cover looks great.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

gwen10 said:


> My gorgeous (I think!) Oberon cover - Bold Celtic Knot in black - with my BB zip-top sleeve:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely combo Gwen! Thanks for posting your photos.
> 
> Cover folds back easily on the first try:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute zipper pull I just happened to have around so I put it on my BB bag :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All pics taken in natural light.
> 
> And yes, I am already trying to decide which Oberon cover will be my next!


----------



## DD

Very stunning, classy look, Gwen!


----------



## Van in Arlington

gwen10 said:


> My gorgeous (I think!) Oberon cover - Bold Celtic Knot in black - with my BB zip-top sleeve:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cover folds back easily on the first try:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute zipper pull I just happened to have around so I put it on my BB bag :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All pics taken in natural light.
> 
> And yes, I am already trying to decide which Oberon cover will be my next!


It's Tuesday, and your Celtic Knot arrived. Just as you expected. Congratulations. We are, indeed, twins.


----------



## gwen10

Fed said:


> It's Tuesday, and your Celtic Knot arrived. Just as you expected. Congratulations. We are, indeed, twins.


Thank you! You are a much better photographer than I am, obviously! 
After your gorgeous pics I predict we will see a few more bold celtic covers around KB...


----------



## pomlover2586

Creek Bed Maple-Saddle w/ four corners


----------



## kevin63

pomlover2586 said:


> Creek Bed Maple-Saddle w/ four corners


Very nice cover. Looks great!


----------



## nelamvr6

Beautiful!


----------



## PJ

OOO  a wolf charm.  My niece would love that.  Very nice.


----------



## kyliedork

you can see why some people are ordering these covers beffore they even get there K2


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Or why some people have multiple Oberon covers when they only have one Kindle.....


----------



## Avalon

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Or why some people have multiple Oberon covers when they only have one Kindle.....


Guilty (says sheepishly)


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

(Shhhh...I'm guilty, too, Avalon)


----------



## luvmy4brats

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> (Shhhh...I'm guilty, too, Avalon)


I'm guilty too. I now have my Red River Garden...Pictures soon. I'm trying to catch up on housework today.


----------



## Lilly

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm guilty too. I now have my Red River Garden...Pictures soon. I'm trying to catch up on housework today.


Mine will be delivered tomorrow and I can't wait. It took forever to decide between the red RG and the red Sun. So I ordered both a red RG K2 cover and a red Sun journal! I'm safe as long as Oberon does not add another red K2 cover!


----------



## crebel

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm guilty too. I now have my Red River Garden...Pictures soon. I'm trying to catch up on housework today.


Please explain - this statement does not compute since receiving my Kindle !


----------



## luvmy4brats

crebel said:


> Please explain - this statement does not compute since receiving my Kindle !


LOL! Obviously, I've forgotten the meaning of this myself. I'm having to relearn the entire process. However, when faced with the challenge of doing laundry or buying new socks and underwear for everybody, I figured it was time to get off my fanny and do something! (Plus, that would cut into my Kindle money)


----------



## wilsondm2

luvmy4brats said:


> LOL! Obviously, I've forgotten the meaning of this myself. I'm having to relearn the entire process. However, when faced with the challenge of doing laundry or buying new socks and underwear for everybody, I figured it was time to get off my fanny and do something! (Plus, that would cut into my Kindle money)


I wondered why it was raining so hard down here today......LOL


----------



## luvmy4brats

wilsondm2 said:


> I wondered why it was raining so hard down here today......LOL


If only I could find an iphone app for it I'd be set  Luckily I have 4 slaves children helping me. At least they remember how to operate the vacuum.


----------



## wilsondm2

luvmy4brats said:


> If only I could find an iphone app for it I'd be set  Luckily I have 4 slaves children helping me. At least they remember how to operate the vacuum.


That brings up a good question - with the iphone glued to one hand and the kindle glued to the other - how do you clean anything? - typing only takes one finger for each hand....hmmmm


----------



## pomlover2586

If I purchase another it will be the Hosukai Wave.....however I really don't think I'd use another one enough to justify the cost- and I LOVE my Creek Bed Maple....................................


----------



## Kind

pomlover2586 said:


> If I purchase another it will be the Hosukai Wave.....however I really don't think I'd use another one enough to justify the cost- and I LOVE my Creek Bed Maple....................................


How much have you spent on Oberon covers??  It's probably best that you keep it a secret.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

^^In response to pom's post above, I think that she only has ONE Oberon and IF she got another, it would be the Hosukai Wave......Just one is less than most of us have....


----------



## Guest

I may sometime in the future, if finances allow, get a Forest in green (the only other Oberon I'm truly in love with) but for now I am thrilled with my ROH!


----------



## webhill

OK, my green Creekbed Maple just arrived!










































and I didn't have a zucchini left today, but I did have a snap pea pod:










I'm very pleased! (well, except for the terrible time i have been having getting the stupid pics to actually show up here..grrr....)


----------



## DD

webhill said:


> OK, my green Creekbed Maple just arrived!
> 
> and I didn't have a zucchini left today, but I did have a snap pea pod:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very pleased! (well, except for the terrible time i have been having getting the stupid pics to actually show up here..grrr....)


Oh, thank you. I've been wanting to see this, It's gorgeous! Showing the pea pod is very helpful. Looks like that green leans more toward blue than yellow. (Does that make sense?) Now I don't know which one to get - Creekbed in green or saddle. Both lovely.


----------



## gwen10

Absolutely stunning! Great pics!
Makes me wish for a ROH in green...


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Webhill that is really beautful in green.


----------



## kari

That green is really nice!  I'm finishing up the Twilight series now and thinking how I wish I had the green Forest cover with a wolf head charm when I was reading it.  Oh if I could customize a Kindle cover to each book - how fun (and expensive!) would that be?!?!


----------



## Avalon

webhill said:


>


Lovely! Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## ladyvolz

Your green looks wonderful.  I have the Forest cover in fern and it almost matches your pea pod!


----------



## frojazz

webhill, I'm so excited for you! You took great pics. I got my CBM in green today, too!! I think that web's pics are more representative of the color, but I just have to share pics of my new cover with y'all!!

This is the first pic I took; the cover came wrapped in brown paper. My hands were shaking as I opened it up. *whispers* Wow.









The whole world turned green just the other day, I think it was an omen that my CBM was on it's way!!









The color isn't quite right on this one, but I love the relief that the sun gave to the leather:









This pic is probably the most true to the green of the cover.









I'm going to be offline for awhile, enjoying my new dressed up kindle!!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Thanks frojazz for posting your pics. Gorgeous. Enjoy!


----------



## MonaSW

Beautiful! It really looks good in that color! (And is the pea pod Fern green?)


----------



## DD

Frojazz, lovely cover, great pics.  Can't decide on the saddle or the green.  They are both so beautiful.


----------



## frojazz

Thanks, all.



DD said:


> Frojazz, lovely cover, great pics. Can't decide on the saddle or the green. They are both so beautiful.


Saddle vs. green is a tough choice. Seriously, flip a coin. Either product will be wonderful. I was nervous after I ordered my cover *until it came*, and it is fabulous. I liked the wine color but wanted a 'tree' cover with a fern or green color, so I got a card holder with the hummingbird design in wine. Maybe you could get something else in the color you don't get for your cover?


----------



## DD

frojazz said:


> Thanks, all.
> 
> Saddle vs. green is a tough choice. Seriously, flip a coin. Either product will be wonderful. I was nervous after I ordered my cover *until it came*, and it is fabulous. I liked the wine color but wanted a 'tree' cover with a fern or green color, so I got a card holder with the hummingbird design in wine. Maybe you could get something else in the color you don't get for your cover?


True. I do need a checkbook cover. I'm leaning toward the saddle for the Kindle cover because I have a purple ROH (love it!) and I want a skin that goes with both covers. It's been very hard to find a skin that I like that goes with purple and green but purple and saddle is easier. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## JeanThree

Here is my first attempt to post pics of my Celtic Hounds Wine oberon cover, straps, for Kindle 1, purchased from fellow Kindleboards member (Thank you!)


















Ok, it is neither fun nor easy to post--I have to go to Post office before it closes, I am not getting a picture so I don;t understand my problem, *Sigh* Hey!! I think I've got it!


----------



## intinst

Very nice cover, love the color.


----------



## JeanThree

Second try t get photo to show


----------



## ak rain

the cover being shown are very beautiful. I like the charm use and would like to do that but I can't get the elastic band out. any suggestions? does the crimped metal piece come out the hole? if you take it off how?
Sylvia


----------



## TM

The green is fabulous! I now have to get a green cover.

Ak rain - I just pushed the crimped peice out of the hole.


----------



## Avalon

JeanThree said:


>


JeanThree, this is beautiful! I strongly considered this combination, it is a winner. Thanks for posting.


----------



## DD

ak rain said:


> the cover being shown are very beautiful. I like the charm use and would like to do that but I can't get the elastic band out. any suggestions? does the crimped metal piece come out the hole? if you take it off how?
> Sylvia


No, don't take the metal piece off but get it into an upright position and push it through the hole like threading a needle. Once it's started, it will come right out. Take your Kindle out first and remove the plastic panel. Then you have to work your hand deep into the pocket. Grasp the metal end with your thumb and forefinger and push it through the hole. That's how I did it. A little awkward at first, but easy after I did it the first time. Good luck.


----------



## JeanThree

The reason I included my purse in the pic of my celtic hounds cover was to show what it looked like next to brown leather--someone was asking if it was a "brownish" color or not. Plus, it's a cute purse  

AK rain, it was not easy to thread the cord through the hole until I lined up the cord into the metal piece, it is made to curl around the cord. Pull  one of the metal ends out as far as you can to see how it lines up first. The hold it in that position and poke through the hole. It wasn't easy--it took me about 6 + times.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

JeanThree said:


> The reason I included my purse in the pic of my celtic hounds cover was to show what it looked like next to brown leather--someone was asking if it was a "brownish" color or not. Plus, it's a cute purse


I did notice the cute purse. At the risk of costing myself even more $$$ I have to ask---who makes it or where did you find it? (I know I will probably rue the day I wondered this aloud)


----------



## JeanThree

It is a Cole Haan, Aerin large zip tote (?). I looked at the cole haan site and it is not there, it is in a 2008 collection. I loooove it. Such soft leather-- I think it will look amazing for a long time.  I think it cost over $400 originally, DD bought it for me, she got it on sale at Saks. They have some on e-bay in red, black and ivory, and some variations of this style. I don't know if it is a designer that ever gets copied or not, where you have to worry about fake ones,  but it is a really nice bag that is big enough to put a Kindle in (or two or three!). DD is raising my awareness of the finer things in life--don't know if that is such a good idea


----------



## MaureenH

DD said:


> True. I do need a checkbook cover. I'm leaning toward the saddle for the Kindle cover because I have a purple ROH (love it!) and I want a skin that goes with both covers. It's been very hard to find a skin that I like that goes with purple and green but purple and saddle is easier. Thanks for the suggestions.


I loved my K2 Red River Garden so much that I ordered a Fern Tree of Life in the 5x7 journal size to carry in my purse to jot down notes and to do items. It's very beautiful too. It has a leather strip for closure instead of elastic so I'll have to figure something different out to attach the charm.


----------



## eirual

Here is what the Celtic Hounds for the Kindle 2 in Saddle looks like:


----------



## gwen10

Love your Celtic Hounds in saddle!  Congratulations!


----------



## Elijsha

My niece has the Forest cover for her k2, and it is so nice! Wish i had picked it lol


----------



## ZomZom

Celtic Hounds is definitely on my short list of favorites.  Great pic!


----------



## Kendra

Very classy! Nice selection and great picture.  Thanks for sharing, especially since I'm still "window" shopping!


----------



## Chey

I am still 'window' shopping too, but there are just too many windows!  Great pictures everyone!


----------



## kindle zen

my oberon K2 blue hokusai wave cover. i originally had my sun charm on the elastic cord but i evidently have a special talent for accidents and once the cord snagged my finger, stretched and caused the charm to strike the kindle screen with a sharp snap. fortunately no damage was done but i decided to replace the charm with a D shaped black leather piece and it works great and is screen safe. i was toying with the idea of sticking the charm on the closure button as shown but i'm not sure about that yet.


----------



## frojazz

What a great picture!  That wave sure is beautiful.

Where do you get a 'd' shaped piece of leather?


----------



## kindle zen

thanks frojazz, i used to do some leather work and still have some gear and leather so i used a scrap piece of leather.  i stained it walnut color first but then thought it would be better in black to keep the oberon button the focal point


----------



## pomlover2586

Man that Hokusai wave is growing on me,...............................


----------



## Kathy

How would you get the charm to stick to the button. It looks great on the button, but I wouldn't want to lose it.


----------



## SusieQ

Ok, I did it...just ordered creekbed maple in green (thank you, webhill, for the awesome pics!) and the new decalgirl skin for KK called Through the Trees, and as soon as available for KK the skin called Cascade. Can't wait to get them! Wish I could post a pic of the skin, lol!

Susie


----------



## Chey

Susie!  Good for you!  That is exactly what I am going to be ordering.. I have finally made up my mind............  well, at least for today.


----------



## egh34

Can you hear it...

Even tho I just got my purple ROH, the Celtic Hounds in wine is calling me...


----------



## kindle zen

Kathy said:


> How would you get the charm to stick to the button. It looks great on the button, but I wouldn't want to lose it.


i was thinking hot glue would work very well and is waterproof yet can be removed with a bit of effort if desired. i guess i'll give it a try.


----------



## kyliedork

CBM in green has my vote, wow.


----------



## Kathy

kindle zen said:


> i was thinking hot glue would work very well and is waterproof yet can be removed with a bit of effort if desired. i guess i'll give it a try.


Let me know if it works. I would love to order the frog charm (can get it on the bookmarks) and put it on the button.


----------



## enwood

My husband and I just got our K2s about a month ago and had done really well about not spending a ton of money on it.  Until we found this board.  And until we found this thread.  I just want to thank everyone for completely blowing our budget!  We couldn't hold out any longer and ordered two Oberon covers last night.  Husband got Sky Dragon in black and I ordered The Three Graces in wine.  I can't wait to get them!!

Thanks to everyone who posted pics here.  Once we saw them, all hope was lost!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Yea, enwood!!!  Glad to have you aboard and properly addicted  

Will you promise to post pics of your covers once they come in?  I know that some are really anxious to see Three Graces in Wine!!!!!  We love "real life" pictures, because the pics on Oberon's site just do not do them justice at all!!!

Congrats on your covers!!!


----------



## enwood

Thanks, and we will definitely post pictures.  Now if I can just talk him into springing for a BorsaBella bag.....


----------



## SusieQ

enwood said:


> My husband and I just got our K2s about a month ago and had done really well about not spending a ton of money on it. Until we found this board. And until we found this thread. I just want to thank everyone for completely blowing our budget! We couldn't hold out any longer and ordered two Oberon covers last night. Husband got Sky Dragon in black and I ordered The Three Graces in wine. I can't wait to get them!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone who posted pics here. Once we saw them, all hope was lost!


Oh I can relate to that!!! I have Sky Dragon in red with the Zen revisited skin....your hubby's gonna love it!

Susie


----------



## drenee

Welcome enwood.  Glad to have another Kindling couple among us.  
Just so you know, resistence is futile.  The folks here have the ability to corrupt just about anyone.
deb


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

enwood said:


> My husband and I just got our K2s about a month ago and had done really well about not spending a ton of money on it. Until we found this board. And until we found this thread. I just want to thank everyone for completely blowing our budget! We couldn't hold out any longer and ordered two Oberon covers last night. Husband got Sky Dragon in black and I ordered The Three Graces in wine. I can't wait to get them!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone who posted pics here. Once we saw them, all hope was lost!


Welcome! We are always happy to have another Kindling Kouple join us. If you haven't been by Intro/Welcome Board and made an intro please do so. You will receive a warm welcome from all the nice folks here.

Ya'll will love your Oberon covers! They are awesome. We pride ouselves on being enablers.


----------



## ZomZom

enwood said:


> Husband got Sky Dragon in black and I ordered The Three Graces in wine. I can't wait to get them!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone who posted pics here. Once we saw them, all hope was lost!


Glad to see another black Sky Dragon fan! Your husband is going to love it in person.


----------



## Leslie

enwood said:


> My husband and I just got our K2s about a month ago and had done really well about not spending a ton of money on it. Until we found this board. And until we found this thread. I just want to thank everyone for completely blowing our budget! We couldn't hold out any longer and ordered two Oberon covers last night. Husband got Sky Dragon in black and I ordered The Three Graces in wine. I can't wait to get them!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone who posted pics here. Once we saw them, all hope was lost!


Welcome! Glad to have you here.

Someone was actually asking for a picture of the Three Graces in wine, so when that arrives, you'll have to be sure to post.

L


----------



## Ruby296

SusieQ said:


> Ok, I did it...just ordered creekbed maple in green (thank you, webhill, for the awesome pics!) and the new decalgirl skin for KK called Through the Trees, and as soon as available for KK the skin called Cascade. Can't wait to get them! Wish I could post a pic of the skin, lol!
> 
> Susie


They are going to look so nice together! Please post pics when you get them! I really want CBM in green too, but I'm going to *try* and hold out for the Peacock blue color that is coming sometime this year.......


----------



## Kind

Welcome to the board Enwood!!


----------



## Riley

You people are dangerous!   I had a difficult time even justifying the expense of the kindle 2, but I REALLY wanted one.
Then, it came, and I felt the need to have a cover.  The naked kindle was not comfortable to hold.  So, I got the amazon leather cover.
I thought I was happy and then I came here and saw these pics!  Now I am filled with a lust for an oberon cover.  I have been visiting 
this thread every day for about a week, coveting these covers.  The oberon site did not do them justice.
Where will it end?  I have got to hold out - cannot keep buying kindle stuff.  Oh, and there's also all the books I am purchasing...


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Welcome Riley!!!  We apologize for luring you into our nest of Oberon covers, but since you are already here, reistance is futile!  

Stick around and if you have any questions, please always feel free to ask!


----------



## gwen10

Riley said:


> You people are dangerous!  I had a difficult time even justifying the expense of the kindle 2, but I REALLY wanted one.
> Then, it came, and I felt the need to have a cover. The naked kindle was not comfortable to hold. So, I got the amazon leather cover.
> I thought I was happy and then I came here and saw these pics! Now I am filled with a lust for an oberon cover. I have been visiting
> this thread every day for about a week, coveting these covers. The oberon site did not do them justice.
> Where will it end? I have got to hold out - cannot keep buying kindle stuff. Oh, and there's also all the books I am purchasing...


Riley, to quote Nike, JUST DO IT! There is no justification for having a Kindle w/o an Oberon cover! You will not regret it...


----------



## Riley

Thanks KindleKay and Gwen10! I will have to hold off for a while on the oberon. Im sure they will still
be around for my birthday in July.
They are really beautiful in the pics, I will have a hard time deciding. The amazon cover is functional, but it looks
like a daytimer. Not a wonderful handtooled sumptuous cover. <sigh>


----------



## pomlover2586

Welcome riley!


----------



## intinst

Greetings and Welcome riley! Glad you found us.


----------



## ricky

Hi, Riley, we are enablers for accessories, and lots of us have spent bucks on them.  Run away if you want, but there are so many wonderful things to experience and buy, that you may as well just stay around    We are quite happy with our Kindles and our outfits for them.  Welcome!!!


----------



## dzeiter

Riley, RESISTANCE IS FUTILE!!!(especially in this group)

Just received my Oberon ROH purple and IT IS GORGEOUS!!  You will NOT be disappointed!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Riley said:


> Thanks KindleKay and Gwen10! I will have to hold off for a while on the oberon. Im sure they will still
> be around for my birthday in July.
> They are really beautiful in the pics, I will have a hard time deciding. The amazon cover is functional, but it looks
> like a daytimer. Not a wonderful handtooled sumptuous cover. <sigh>





Riley said:


> You people are dangerous!  I had a difficult time even justifying the expense of the kindle 2, but I REALLY wanted one.
> Then, it came, and I felt the need to have a cover. The naked kindle was not comfortable to hold. So, I got the amazon leather cover.
> I thought I was happy and then I came here and saw these pics! Now I am filled with a lust for an oberon cover. I have been visiting
> this thread every day for about a week, coveting these covers. The oberon site did not do them justice.
> Where will it end? I have got to hold out - cannot keep buying kindle stuff. Oh, and there's also all the books I am purchasing...


Welcome Riley! Please go to Welcome/Intro and post an intro if you haven't already done so. You will fit in perfectly here seeing as your first posts are in accessories.


----------



## Patra

Okay, I finally folded. Thursday evening I ordered Forest in Fern. NOW WHERE IS IT? I was very good and only had it sent UPS second day rather than overnight.  But the waiting is killing me already! Amazon has made me crazy...I want everything in less than a minute! I want to "whispernet" _everything_! *Sigh*


----------



## Kathy

Patra said:


> Okay, I finally folded. Thursday evening I ordered Forest in Fern. NOW WHERE IS IT? I was very good and only had it sent UPS second day rather than overnight.  But the waiting is killing me already! Amazon has made me crazy...I want everything in less than a minute! I want to "whispernet" _everything_! *Sigh*


Congrats. You have joined the masses. They usually get them out pretty fast. I thought it would take longer to get mine and I was pleasantly surprised to get it a week early.


----------



## Kathy

kindle zen said:


> i was thinking hot glue would work very well and is waterproof yet can be removed with a bit of effort if desired. i guess i'll give it a try.


I have you tried this yet? I would really like to try it if it works.


----------



## lb505

I received Dragonfly Pond in fern today. This picture really makes it look green, but the color is truly olive. I think it looks great with my Van Gogh Irises skin.


----------



## Kathy

The Van Gogh looks great with the cover. Don't you just love the cover? I have the same one and love to hold it.


----------



## lb505

I have heard so many people say how 'soft' the covers are.  Well folks, they are 100% correct.  I had the Amazon cover before and the difference in the way the leather feels is night and day.


----------



## gwen10

lb505 said:


> I received Dragonfly Pond in fern today. This picture really makes it look green, but the color is truly olive. I think it looks great with my Van Gogh Irises skin.


Absolutely gorgeous, lb! Both the skin and the cover. I love Dragonfly Pond...


----------



## kindle zen

Kathy said:


> I have you tried this yet? I would really like to try it if it works.












did it. i certainly don't recommend using hot glue anymore. it hardened too fast to allow positioning the charm and it took many attempts to get it close to how i wanted it. some type of slow setting glue like silicone or epoxy would be much easier to work with. anyway it charm in on there very tight. i had to remove the charm chain ring which was easy since the pewter was pretty soft.
regards kz


----------



## pomlover2586

Wow nice!


----------



## ricky

Well Done!!!!!!


----------



## intinst

kindle zen said:


> did it. i certainly don't recommend using hot glue anymore. it hardened too fast to allow positioning the charm and it took many attempts to get it close to how i wanted it. some type of slow setting glue like silicone or epoxy would be much easier to work with. anyway it charm in on there very tight. i had to remove the charm chain ring which was easy since the pewter was pretty soft.
> regards kz


Wow, Now we are accessorizing our accessories! Looks Great!


----------



## DD

kindle zen said:


> did it. i certainly don't recommend using hot glue anymore. it hardened too fast to allow positioning the charm and it took many attempts to get it close to how i wanted it. some type of slow setting glue like silicone or epoxy would be much easier to work with. anyway it charm in on there very tight. i had to remove the charm chain ring which was easy since the pewter was pretty soft.
> regards kz


Wow, this looks wonderful. What a good idea.


----------



## Patra

It's here!!!!!!  My Oberon Forest in Fern arrived this afternoon.  I am really surprised how much I love it.  Honestly, I bought it because of all the hype on here and was preparing myself to be disappointed.  I'm not a "tooled leather" kind of girl.  I love leather, but the softer the better and in my experience, tooled leather is just not soft.  But, my cover is surprisingly soft and classy.  I love looking at it and feeling it.  I was just a tad disappointed that I ordered the Forest charm to go on it and it won't fit over the metal end of the bungee for the clasp.  The charm is gorgeous, though, and I'm sure I'll find some way to use it.  If you're "on the fence" as to whether or not to get an Oberon, just jump over to the "buy" side.  I think you'll be very glad you did.


----------



## Elena

I love the sun on the button!  OMG, I'm going to have to try it!  Thanks!


----------



## Kathy

kindle zen said:


> did it. i certainly don't recommend using hot glue anymore. it hardened too fast to allow positioning the charm and it took many attempts to get it close to how i wanted it. some type of slow setting glue like silicone or epoxy would be much easier to work with. anyway it charm in on there very tight. i had to remove the charm chain ring which was easy since the pewter was pretty soft.
> regards kz


Love it. I'm going to go ahead and order the bookmark with the frog charm and add it to my Dragonfly Pond cover. I have the dragonfly charm, but I want to keep one of my charms on the bungee. When I get the frog, I'll decide which looks better on the button. Thanks for posting this for me.


----------



## witchirsh

So, I ordered my Oberon Cover (World Tree in green), and it's AMAZING! It is so soft, and there is no problem folding it back. Once I got the cover, I (of course!) needed to get a skin to match, so I ordered one from 3acp (#SK-64). I am so pleased with them! I didn't want to go with anything with a lot of green in the skin, because it can be hard to get them right - and clashing colors is just not gonna happen!  So, it's gray and purple...it's very pretty. I love how easy it was to put on - absolute piece of cake.

Oh, and the green in the first picture is fairly accurate with what it looks like in daylight (well, cloudy/rainy daylight )















​


----------



## pjune

That is beautiful!  I love the shade of green.  Your skin is nice, too.  How long did it take to get your Oberon?  I just ordered a purple Roof of Heaven a few minutes ago, and I'm already waiting for it!


----------



## witchirsh

It took just a smidge over a week, I think? It was actually pretty quick, but I was so anxious to get it here!


----------



## Kathy

Beautiful cover. It only took a week for my cover to arrive. They seem to be pretty quick.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

They are all so beautiful. Enjoy!


----------



## pjune

That's pretty quick shipping!  I live in Southern California, so I'm hoping against hope that I might get lucky and have it by Friday!  Probably not going to happen, though.  I'll just have to suffer through the weekend.  It's funny because I literally have spent weeks trying to decide whether I should get one or not, and now that I finally ordered it, I can't wait!


----------



## kari

lb505 said:


> I received Dragonfly Pond in fern today. This picture really makes it look green, but the color is truly olive. I think it looks great with my Van Gogh Irises skin.


I think your combo is really pretty. I also think it's interesting that you say it's truly olive (I always thought so too) but Oberon says it's spring green without a hint of olive.


----------



## DD

kindle zen said:


> did it. i certainly don't recommend using hot glue anymore. it hardened too fast to allow positioning the charm and it took many attempts to get it close to how i wanted it. some type of slow setting glue like silicone or epoxy would be much easier to work with. anyway it charm in on there very tight. i had to remove the charm chain ring which was easy since the pewter was pretty soft.
> regards kz


kindle zen, what did you use to take off the charm ring?


----------



## lb505

kari said:


> I think your combo is really pretty. I also think it's interesting that you say it's truly olive (I always thought so too) but Oberon says it's spring green without a hint of olive.


My eyes see the same color as those olives my grandmother used to put out for us to snack on Thanksgiving day. No hint about it.


----------



## chynared21

MaureenH said:


> I loved my K2 Red River Garden so much that I ordered a Fern Tree of Life in the 5x7 journal size to carry in my purse to jot down notes and to do items. It's very beautiful too. It has a leather strip for closure instead of elastic so I'll have to figure something different out to attach the charm.


*Maureen...maybe you could go to the beading section of a craft store. They do have findings that you can crimp onto leather cording for a clasp. Add that and maybe a jump ring onto the charm for your journal.*


----------



## chynared21

*I was MIA for this thread. My combo is posted elsewhere but that was a while ago so here goes....red Sky Dragon with a Rozi skin 















*


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

ooooo, pretty!


----------



## intinst

I too have the red Sky Dragon, gotta love those Oberon covers!


----------



## chynared21

intinst said:


> I too have the red Sky Dragon, gotta love those Oberon covers!


*Absolutely! I also have a thing for dragons....Dragon Roost large journal in red and a dragon hair clip. I couldn't stop there...Celtic Braid pocket organizer in red too *


----------



## Ruby296

witchirsh said:


> So, I ordered my Oberon Cover (World Tree in green), and it's AMAZING! It is so soft, and there is no problem folding it back. Once I got the cover, I (of course!) needed to get a skin to match, so I ordered one from 3acp (#SK-64). I am so pleased with them! I didn't want to go with anything with a lot of green in the skin, because it can be hard to get them right - and clashing colors is just not gonna happen!  So, it's gray and purple...it's very pretty. I love how easy it was to put on - absolute piece of cake.
> 
> Oh, and the green in the first picture is fairly accurate with what it looks like in daylight (well, cloudy/rainy daylight )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I have this cover for my K1 and I love it! Your skin looks great w/it too, enjoy!


----------



## Cowgirl

I also have this cover and your picutre shows the exact color green.


----------



## Ruby296

Cowgirl said:


> I also have this cover and your picutre shows the exact color green.


Oh yes, I agree 100% with that, it's a great representation of the color.


----------



## DD

I just knew that green was going to be gorgeous (leaning more toward blue, than yellow).  Now I REALLY want Creedbed Maple in green!  I really shouldn't, though.  I already have ROH in purple and bought a 'nearly new'  M-edge platform cover in pebbled fuchsia.  I know, I'll give up Oberon covers for the rest of Lent.  I'll decide next week....don't think I can make it.


----------



## LADennis

I just ordered the one simpled entitled "SUN" in red.  I can't wait for it to get here!! I had it shipped UPS ground, makes it easier for me to track!!


----------



## gwen10

LADennis said:


> I just ordered the one simpled entitled "SUN" in red. I can't wait for it to get here!! I had it shipped UPS ground, makes it easier for me to track!!


Congratulations! You are going to love your Oberon cover!



DD said:


> Now I REALLY want Creedbed Maple in green! I really shouldn't, though. I already have ROH in purple and bought a 'nearly new' M-edge platform cover in pebbled fuchsia. I know, I'll give up Oberon covers for the rest of Lent. I'll decide next week....don't think I can make it.


I want the creekbed maple in green, too! But no way I can justify it because I already have black Celtic Knots and saddle ROH...


----------



## Supercrone

LADennis said:


> I just ordered the one simpled entitled "SUN" in red. I can't wait for it to get here!! I had it shipped UPS ground, makes it easier for me to track!!


I have that one (you probably saw my photos on p. 7 of this thread), and you'll love it. I found it a little stiffer than my K1 red Sky Dragon, but it still folds back easily. Enjoy the compulsive tracking of your UPS package; it's hard to resist.  I finally tried USPS for my most recent order, and it came in two days vs. the week it took UPS (CA to VA). I'm a convert.


----------



## Toby

A little while ago, I ordered my purple ROH Oberon Cover & the Tropical skin for my K2. Whaaaapppeeeee!!!!   I was going the get the puppy & kitty skin, but then I was wondering about all the white around most of the Kindle face. Decided that I could get that 1 later. I can't wait. I ordered USPS this time. I'm taking luvmy4brates advice on the USPS.


----------



## kindle zen

DD said:


> kindle zen, what did you use to take off the charm ring?


DD, i used my dremel with a cutting disk but it wasn't really necessary since the pewter was a lot softer than i realized. any wire cutter or even a toenail clipper would probably work fine. then dress the cut edge with a file and or sand paper.


----------



## DD

kindle zen said:


> DD, i used my dremel with a cutting disk but it wasn't really necessary since the pewter was a lot softer than i realized. any wire cutter or even a toenail clipper would probably work fine. then dress the cut edge with a file and or sand paper.


Thanks! I'm going to try that.


----------



## egh34

Wow, really like that dragonfly pond with the Irises skin. I currently have ROF in purple, with Lilies as my skin, but I am liking your combo. I do not need another cover and skin. I do not need another cover and skin. I do not need another cover and skin. I do not need another cover and skin. I do not need another cover and skin...right??


----------



## pomlover2586

I'm falling in love with the dragonfly pond...............................enablers all of you!!!


----------



## SusieQ

My creekbed maple in green arrived last week, followed by the "thru the trees" skin for KK. When/if I find a new cord for my camera dock ( see the thread "Kindle Gods Revenge part 2" in Let's Talk Kindle) I will post pics. Next on my skin list is Bayou sunset and Cascade (when avail. for KK) The green is gorgeous! 

Susie


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

pomlover2586 said:


> I'm falling in love with the dragonfly pond...............................enablers all of you!!!


I love that one, wish it was offered in a blue color though.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

I broke down and ordered a journal...lol.   I was going to wait and order a third K2 cover when they offer the new blue, but I already have the ROH in purple and the River Garden in red. I will still order a new something when they offer the blue!  

To hold me over I ordered a journal in the Wolf design in Wine. I will post pics when it gets here.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> I broke down and ordered a journal...lol.  I was going to wait and order a third K2 cover when they offer the new blue, but I already have the ROH in purple and the River Garden in red. I will still order a new something when they offer the blue!
> 
> To hold me over I ordered a journal in the Wolf design in Wine. I will post pics when it gets here.


Congrats! I can't wait to see the pictures


----------



## MaureenH

WolfePrincess73 said:


> I broke down and ordered a journal...lol.  I was going to wait and order a third K2 cover when they offer the new blue, but I already have the ROH in purple and the River Garden in red. I will still order a new something when they offer the blue!
> 
> To hold me over I ordered a journal in the Wolf design in Wine. I will post pics when it gets here.


I got a journal too. Tree of Life in green. Beautiful.


----------



## Ruby296

DD said:


> I just knew that green was going to be gorgeous (leaning more toward blue, than yellow). Now I REALLY want Creedbed Maple in green! I really shouldn't, though. I already have ROH in purple and bought a 'nearly new' M-edge platform cover in pebbled fuchsia. I know, I'll give up Oberon covers for the rest of Lent. I'll decide next week....don't think I can make it.


 I do too! But I am trying very hard to hold out and wait for that peacock blue that is supposed to be added sometime this year. It's so hard though when I see all these photos and hear about everyone's purchases! I'd LOVE to see a photo of the Pebbled Fuchsia platform cover too.......hint, hint


----------



## enwood

Ours came today!


----------



## Van in Arlington

enwood said:


> Ours came today!


Beautiful, the both of them. Nicely done pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

BEEEutiful!!!!!!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I love Three Graces in that color.  If only I had the budget to buy one like that.  Lovely


----------



## Ruby296

enwood said:


> Ours came today!


Whoa........they are quite stunning!


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Beautiful! Are the Three Graces in wine?


----------



## enwood

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Beautiful! Are the Three Graces in wine?


Yes, although the true color is a bit deeper.


----------



## gwen10

Gorgeous covers, enwood! Congrats!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Those are gorgeous. The Three Graces is so much prettier in wine than saddle!


----------



## gwen10

WolfePrincess73 said:


> I broke down and ordered a journal...lol.  I was going to wait and order a third K2 cover when they offer the new blue, but I already have the ROH in purple and the River Garden in red. I will still order a new something when they offer the blue!
> 
> To hold me over I ordered a journal in the Wolf design in Wine. I will post pics when it gets here.


Me, too! I have two Oberon K2 covers and just received my small journal (purple Fairy) today. I love Oberon's products!


----------



## Tblake

I just got my Black Sky Dragon last week also. Love it!


----------



## chynared21

enwood said:


> Yes, although the true color is a bit deeper.


*Really beautiful *


----------



## pomlover2586

AMAZING!!! That wine is breathtaking..............


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Hello everyone!  I am new to these boards and a brand new first time Kindle owner.  I am posting to let you know that you are all evil....very evil.  I just ordered not one but two of the Oberon covers in addition to the Cole Haan I bought when I ordered my Kindle.  All of your beautiful pictures convinced me it was the right thing to do.  It was....right   

I ordered the purple Roof of Heaven and the fern Forest.  They are so beautiful!

Edit:  Thank you for posting your beautiful pictures.  I really enjoyed looking at them.


----------



## Cuechick

enwood said:


> Yes, although the true color is a bit deeper.


Is this closer?


----------



## parakeetgirl

Supercrone said:


> I have that one (you probably saw my photos on p. 7 of this thread), and you'll love it. I found it a little stiffer than my K1 red Sky Dragon, but it still folds back easily. Enjoy the compulsive tracking of your UPS package; it's hard to resist.  I finally tried USPS for my most recent order, and it came in two days vs. the week it took UPS (CA to VA). I'm a convert.


Funny you should mention USPS vs UPS..I had posted on here in a tizzy about using the one day UPS shipping for my K2 and it showed up 3 days late(Amazon did refund the one day charge). Now, I'm scared to use UPS..chose USPS for my purple ROH..


----------



## Ruby296

I've ordered from Oberon twice and chose USPS Priority both times.  I'm in NY and got my packages in 2 days.  I think it's much quicker than UPS Ground.


----------



## Kathy

Octochick said:


> Is this closer?


The wine is beautiful. Love it.


----------



## Nix Cadavre

CURSE YOU ALL!

I told myself I wouldn't do it, but I ended up getting an Oberon cover anyway. I tried to resist, but after weighing the pros and cons, considering Amazon's price on their if I wanted it shipped faster, and becoming _certain_ that I want some sort of clasp, I chose the Oberon. Besides, the Oberon is made by craftspeople and the Amazon/M-Edge are very likely made by children working in a factory in China. I'd rather reward creativity, quality, and good ethics.

I got the Raven cover (It has personal significance to me). I was a bit bummed that the Kindle cover version of Raven doesn't come in black (the Journal does, though), but the navy version I acquired will suffice. I chose the straps instead of velcro; I wasn't sure I trusted the velcro entirely, and the first concern with this cover is that it protects my Kindle.

You're all no doubt now chanting "one of us! one of us! gooble-gobble! gooble-gobble!"


----------



## intinst

Resistance is futile! All will be enabled!


----------



## Laylor

Help!  I'd like to post some photos, but can't figure out how to do it!  Guidance, PLEASE.....


----------



## PJ

Laylor said:


> Help! I'd like to post some photos, but can't figure out how to do it! Guidance, PLEASE.....


Here you go How to insert a picture into your post!


----------



## Laylor




----------



## VictoriaP

Sigh.....Daffodil is one of my favorite designs from them, but they won't do it in a K2 cover, I've asked.  And the journal + Amazon cover is more weight than I can handle.  Still, it's great to see someone used it, and even better to see it in purple!  Just gorgeous!


----------



## PJ

Laylor said:


> [/URL][/IMG]


It looks like you are using the HTML code


Code:


<a href="http://s632.photobucket.com/albums/uu41/pjschmid/?action=view&current=Barlog.gif" target="_blank"><img src="http://i632.photobucket.com/albums/uu41/pjschmid/Barlog.gif" border="0" alt="Barlog"></a>

instead of the IMG code


Code:


[IMG]http://i632.photobucket.com/albums/uu41/pjschmid/Barlog.gif[/IMG]

I tried to grab your image here but it looks like is has been removed


----------



## Laylor

Finally..............figured it out!

This is an Oberon large classic journal in the daffodil design, color purple. The leather tie has been removed and replaced with a thick elastic pony tail holder. The charm has been tied on a length of cobblers' twine, which was colored black with a permanent marker, and then tied to the pewter button shank. Inside, the Kindle is attached to a normal Amazon Kindle 2 leather cover, and then slipped into the pockets of the journal cover. "Laylor" is wearing the Arabian Nights skin from Decal Girl. It's cold here, and she requires all of these layers! Her screensaver was made by "grabbing" the image of the skin back from the Decal Girl website, and then personalizing it using Ulead iPhoto.


----------



## kindlevixen

hmmm I like that Arabian nights now that I see a pictures of it... maybe thats the skin I need to replace my butterfly one! Oh and the journal cover is beautiful!


----------



## ILoveMyKindle

To Laylor:

OMG!!  Ask and ye shall receive!!!!  Just this morning I was looking on the Oberon site.  I already have my K2 Tree of Life in green and it is gorgeous.  However, I still like to look on thier site for the fun of it.  I was really wanting to see a pic of the Daffodil journal cover in purple.  I Googled it and nothing showed up.  I just checked KindleBoards and WOW....here it is.  Since my cover is still so new, I think I'm going to ask Hubby for the purple Daffodil journal for my October birthday.  I still have my Amazon cover so I'll just slip it in the flaps.  I also have an extra bungee from my Tree of Life, so if I want to modify the tie......

Awesome.  It is gorgeous!!!  Thanks for the post.


----------



## egh34

Uh oh. Why oh why do I read this board?? Hope y'all will come visit me in the poor house!! Thinking I might just have to have that daffodil in wine...


----------



## Xina

dear ILoveMyKindle, do you by any chance have some photos of your green tree of life cover that could be posted? i've only seen it in saddle color & have been super curious about what it might look like in green.


----------



## Lcky24

Just wanted to let you all know that you have completely and successfully enabled me. Originally I came across this page when researching how to make my own kindle cover, which I did. I still need to post pictures, although I have no intention of using my modified amazon cover now that I've fallen for Oberon covers! I ordered the purple journal "hummingbirds" yesterday and already can not stand the waiting, I am so excited to get it in my hands! Had to go with the journal instead of the kindle cover because I knew I had to have the hummingbird cover as soon as I saw it because hummingbirds have huge sentimental value for me. Hopefully I made the right choice in color, all the ROH covers in purple I have seen on here are just so pretty it seemed like the best choice. Now I just need to decide on a Bella bag, or possibly a vera bradley bag....


----------



## GreenThumb

Xina said:


> dear ILoveMyKindle, do you by any chance have some photos of your green tree of life cover that could be posted? i've only seen it in saddle color & have been super curious about what it might look like in green.


On page 25 of this thread is a Creekbed Maple in green. I bet that would give you a good idea of what the Tree of Life would look like. I just ordered one in saddle and can't wait to get it!


----------



## Janelmc

Very pretty...  Do you think the journal cover would work with a K1?


----------



## Reyn

I was wondering if it would work with K1 also?  Could someone who has both check for us?


----------



## Meemo

Janelmc said:


> Very pretty... Do you think the journal cover would work with a K1?


I seem to recall someone using the 6x9 journal cover for a K1 - I'd think it would be easiest to do using velcro, but I think that whoever posted about it had used their Amazon K1 cover - either slipping the front & back covers inside the journal pockets, or perhaps had altered it a bit by taking off the front part of the cover. Of course that only works if you have an Amazon cover with a tab system that works really well (they're a bit spotty in that department).


----------



## jesspark

After an unfortunate encounter between my puppy and the Bobarra cover that my parents gave me along with my Kindle, I had to order the Oberon cover I've been drooling over since December a little earlier than planned. I just got it in the mail about an hour ago and _I am in love_. I chose Hokusai Wave in navy with corners for my first-generation Kindle, and it's gorgeous.

Here's some Oberon pr0n for you. 












































I was really relieved to see the true color of the cover; in some photos, it looked so dark as to seem almost black, but it's a very deep, rich navy blue. I'd still love to see this design in peacock blue (to hold me over until my dream Oberon cover becomes a reality... haha!), but the navy is really beautiful and elegant.

Unfortunately for my bank account, finally purchasing my Oberon cover has opened the accessory floodgates: while waiting for the cover to arrive, I designed a skin at mytego.com to go with it and emailed Melissa at Borsa Bella about a custom Kindle bag. It'll be a while until I can save up enough to buy both of them, but, in the meantime, my Kindle looks stunning in Hokusai Wave! 

...and even though it was entirely my fault for leaving my Bobarra cover within reach of my puppy, if he gets his teeth on _this_, my next cover will be made from genuine English shepherd.


----------



## PJ

jesspark, that is really beautiful. I'm rethinking the navy after seeing that. I too though the pictures I had seen before looked very dark but that blue is true blue.

Okay so a little Red to go with the Blue: I know there have been posts of the Red River Garden before but my skin is a bit different then others I've seen posted so here you go:


----------



## chynared21

*Great skin PJ *


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Like the skin PJ! I have the same Oberon cover and love it, of course I love ALL Oberon covers and have 2 I hope to get in the future. 

Congrats on your new cover Jesspark! It is gorgeous.


----------



## DD

Beautiful, jesspark!  How do you like the K1 cover with corners?  Does it really make the bottom left and right keyboard buttons unuseable?  Do you really have to take it out of the cover to use the USB port?  I'd love to get an Oberon for the K1 I still have and don't like the idea of velcro but I worry about accessibility.  I know Oberon describes the placement of the corners on their website but it would be great to hear it first hand from someone who owns one.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

DD said:


> Beautiful, jesspark! How do you like the K1 cover with corners? Does it really make the bottom left and right keyboard buttons unuseable? Do you really have to take it out of the cover to use the USB port? I'd love to get an Oberon for the K1 I still have and don't like the idea of velcro but I worry about accessibility. I know Oberon describes the placement of the corners on their website but it would be great to hear it first hand from someone who owns one.


I have a K1 and an Oberon with corners (Dragonfly Pond in Fern) and I don't have trouble with the USB accessibility. It is true that the bottom left strap covers the USB plug, but whenever I need it, I just slide that strap off. No biggie; no trouble.... I highly recommend Oberon with straps for K1.

(I also have a Tree Of LIfe in Saddle for K1 and have no trouble with that either...)


----------



## jesspark

That skin/cover combination is striking, PJ! I like the screensaver, too. 

DD, I'm really happy with the corner construction! My Bobarra had a corners/elastic setup, too, but the Oberon is _worlds_ more secure. The corner buttons are perfectly usable by pressing them through the straps, and, while I took my Kindle out of the cover to access the USB port, you could just slide that strap aside like KindleKay does.

Have you viewed the Kindle cover video on Oberon's website? I appreciated being able to actually see it "in action," so to speak, in addition to just reading the description.


----------



## DD

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> I have a K1 and an Oberon with corners (Dragonfly Pond in Fern) and I don't have trouble with the USB accessibility. It is true that the bottom left strap covers the USB plug, but whenever I need it, I just slide that strap off. No biggie; no trouble.... I highly recommend Oberon with straps for K1.
> 
> (I also have a Tree Of LIfe in Saddle for K1 and have no trouble with that either...)


Thanks, KindleKay. That puts my mind at ease.


----------



## Lynn

VictoriaP said:


> Sigh.....Daffodil is one of my favorite designs from them, but they won't do it in a K2 cover, I've asked. And the journal + Amazon cover is more weight than I can handle. Still, it's great to see someone used it, and even better to see it in purple! Just gorgeous!


Victoria- I have a journal that I am using for my K2 and do not use the Amazon cover with it. I took a piece of card stock and cut it to fit in the pocket of the journal but made it wider than the journal pocket as they are not as wide as the kindle cover pockets are. I then covered the card stock with felt that is sticky on one side just so it looks more finished and glued the velcro strips to the felt. Velcro doesn't stick to felt very well! It seemed a bit floppy at the top and bottom where I had added the card stock so I did place glue the top and bottom edges of the card to to leather of the cover. Made me a bit nervous but so far is working well. I can try post pictures of the finished product if you like- it is kind of hard to explain very well.

The journal cover will work for a K1 also just more space at the top and bottom


























Lynn L


----------



## Scheherazade

I just put in my order for an Oberon Journal to slide my Amazon case into because I love their latching system on the Kindle 2... I'm really excited!  I will be sure to post pictures when I get it.  I got the Roof of Heaven in Green and I haven't seen any posts of that yet.  It was such a hard choice!  I might have to wait until I get some sort of skin to go with it... I'm embarassed at my nudist Kindle posing for shots on the web like that.  There's no telling where they might end up.


----------



## BurBunny

Congrats!  Can't wait to see the picture.

But you know, there's a difference between being nekkid and being a nudist.  We all get nekkid at times... but being a nudist is a lifestyle choice    Your Kindle was just temporarily nekkid... hope the pics didn't make it onto Facebook!


----------



## akpak

Jesspark! Where did you get the screensaver in your pics? I must have it!


----------



## jesspark

akjak said:


> Jesspark! Where did you get the screensaver in your pics? I must have it!


I made it.  It, and several others, can be seen and downloaded here.


----------



## Nix Cadavre

Oberon has good customer service!

I got my cover today, but was a little sad to see they sent the wrong color. No problem, though. They took care of it and were very kind. I really appreciate the customer service they offer.

Now, even though the one I got wasn't the right color, it's still gorgeous. I was tempted to just live with it, but I own nothing else in that color and just can't see it being "me". Still, the leatherwork is awesome, and they really do deserve kudos for making such a superior product. This is much thinner than I pictured, and it really is beautiful work. I'll be ordering more items from them in the future.

I got the straps version. I just can't make myself feel right about putting Velcro™ on my Kindle™. The straps seem secure, and I'll be very proud to carry the Oberon cover around with me once the proper color arrives. 

I don't feel put-out at all. Everybody makes mistakes; How you deal with it is what I look at, and they were johnny-on-the-spot perfect when it came to their solution. I just wanted to post and let others know that Oberon is a class act and deserving of all the praise they get here. 

Here's a question for other Oberon cover owners:  Do you keep the plastic inserts in your cover to retain that rigid feel, or do you remove them and go for the more flexible route?


----------



## VictoriaP

Nix--which one did they send?  Is it one we haven't seen yet?   They really are very good about fixing any errors on their end, so I'm sure your new one will be in your hands quickly!

I leave the plastic inserts in.  They weigh next to nothing (something I need to watch carefully), and it's just another layer of protection as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Hi Nix and welcome to the Oberon world!   With my Klassic I kept the inserts in but with my K2 I took them out. I like the more flexible feel. I have red River Garden and Tree of Life. I want wine Three Graces and green Forest. I love switching them out, like the cover of new leather bound book. BTW which one did you get?


----------



## MaureenH

Laylor said:


> Finally..............figured it out!
> 
> This is an Oberon large classic journal in the daffodil design, color purple. The leather tie has been removed and replaced with a thick elastic pony tail holder. The charm has been tied on a length of cobblers' twine, which was colored black with a permanent marker, and then tied to the pewter button shank. Inside, the Kindle is attached to a normal Amazon Kindle 2 leather cover, and then slipped into the pockets of the journal cover. "Laylor" is wearing the Arabian Nights skin from Decal Girl. It's cold here, and she requires all of these layers! Her screensaver was made by "grabbing" the image of the skin back from the Decal Girl website, and then personalizing it using Ulead iPhoto.


Did you add a screensaver to the K2 like the original Kindle. That is create a Pictures folder on the Kindle, etc.


----------



## MaureenH

I gave my husband my Kindle 1 and wanted a skin that would go with that plain black Amazon cover, as well as being masculine and not too distracting. I chose decal girl's Monet water lillies.


----------



## Surfmom66

Roof of Heaven (Purple) for my Kindle 2 with Decal Girl's Lily skin


----------



## egh34

Surfmom, that is the same combo I have, and I love it!


----------



## DD

Surfmom, where did you get that screensaver?  Did you make it?  Fabulous!


----------



## Surfmom66

Look for the screensaver under The Kindle Boards Photo Gallery...under the thread called Roof of heaven Screen Saver (and 2 others) posted by patchymama.


----------



## Nix Cadavre

Mine's the Raven, and it's quite nice. Someone else pictured it earlier in this thread, I think.


----------



## kevin63

This is what I'm using as a cover. It's a journal cover that I'm using with my Amazon cover. So far it's working well, even folds back.


----------



## jesspark

Oo, is that the card holder next to it? I've been keeping my IDs/credit cards/etc. in decorative metal cigarette cases for a few years now, but my current one is on its last legs. I've been thinking of getting a Hokusai Wave card holder from Oberon as a replacement... do you like yours?

Love the Greenman journal, BTW -- is that in wine? The matching pewter closure is perfect! I hope they find some way to do different buttons for the Kindle covers; I would've loved to have a sand dollar charm for mine.


----------



## kevin63

jesspark said:


> Oo, is that the card holder next to it? I've been keeping my IDs/credit cards/etc. in decorative metal cigarette cases for a few years now, but my current one is on its last legs. I've been thinking of getting a Hokusai Wave card holder from Oberon as a replacement... do you like yours?
> 
> Love the Greenman journal, BTW -- is that in wine? The matching pewter closure is perfect! I hope they find some way to do different buttons for the Kindle covers; I would've loved to have a sand dollar charm for mine.


Yes it is a card holder. I do like it. It's not the wine color, it's purple.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kevin! We've missed you! I love your cover. It's beautiful.


----------



## jesspark

kevin63 said:


> It's not the wine color, it's purple.


Okay, I see it now! That's what I get for having my laptop screen at a weird angle.


----------



## DD

kevin63 said:


> Yes it is a card holder. I do like it. It's not the wine color, it's purple.


Of course, it's purple. This is Kevin I'm talking to! You're my purple loving buddy! Beautiful cover, Kevin.

See my new purple wallet here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6827.msg139437.html#msg139437


----------



## kevin63

DD said:


> Of course, it's purple. This is Kevin I'm talking to! You're my purple loving buddy! Beautiful cover, Kevin.
> 
> See my new purple wallet here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6827.msg139437.html#msg139437


cool wallet DD. I just ordered a small journal cover in the celtic diamond design from Oberon this morning and, of course, it's in purple. I'm going to order a large organizer in the greenman design, but I think it's going to be in taupe, red or navy.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Kevin I love your cover, gorgeous! Thanks for posting a photo.


----------



## Stephanie924

Just this second ordered my first Oberon cover, Fairies, in purple to go with my DecalGirl Irises skin.  Can't wait to receive it!  DivaMimi will be most beautiful.


----------



## klrodrigues

Kevin... that is beautiful.  Please let me know how you like the journal cover.  I am guessing you have the original amazon cover you are putting in it?  That is what I have been debatting bc I do love my amazon cover but worry it will be too bulky with the Oberon  
  I wrote Oberon bc the cover that my heart is set on is only in a journal cover & theyt have no plans at this moment to make it a K cover.


----------



## kevin63

klrodrigues said:


> Kevin... that is beautiful. Please let me know how you like the journal cover. I am guessing you have the original amazon cover you are putting in it? That is what I have been debatting bc I do love my amazon cover but worry it will be too bulky with the Oberon
> I wrote Oberon bc the cover that my heart is set on is only in a journal cover & theyt have no plans at this moment to make it a K cover.


I really like it. Yes I am using it with my Amazon cover. It does add to the weight, but I'm still able to fold it back. For me, it's not a problem. I wanted that design in that color.


----------



## Tippy

Beautiful cover, Kevin.  Very unique!


----------



## WolfePrincess73

I need a 12 step program just for my Oberon addiction...lol! I have 1 cover for my K1, 2 covers for my K2 and 1 journal. I just ordered a portfolio, a card case, a yin yang pendant and a dragonfly necklace. Once they get the charms available, I will need some of those. And Lord help my checking account when they start offering things in that new blue!!


----------



## lynninva

I have been considering the Iris journal.  After seeing the purple Daffodil, I am even more convinced that the purple Iris would be just as gorgeous.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> I need a 12 step program just for my Oberon addiction...lol! I have 1 cover for my K1, 2 covers for my K2 and 1 journal. I just ordered a portfolio, a card case, a yin yang pendant and a dragonfly necklace. Once they get the charms available, I will need some of those. And Lord help my checking account when they start offering things in that new blue!!


Lol....you sound like me.


----------



## ILoveMyKindle

I want to post pics of my green Tree of Life, but cannot figure out how.  Please help.


----------



## ILoveMyKindle

Here's my green Tree of Life cover:


----------



## klrodrigues

Wow, I love that!  The green looks great!


----------



## Candace

I am a total klutz with a camera so I can't really post a picture but I have the Oberon cover with the wave (never can remember how to spell the true name, but it's the beautiful picture done by the Japanese painter) in navy. The cover is lovely, but I was very disappointed in the color. It's definitely not the blue that's shown on the Oberon website. It's a much darker blue, really almost black. I posted a review to their website (you know how they say, "Be the first to review this product,"?) and they never posted it. My only negative comment was regarding the color. The rest was raving about the beauty of the cover and the wonderful workmanship. I also have the marbled red leather M-edge platform cover, which I actually use all the time because of the great feature of no-hands reading. It's beautiful too, and the workmanship is equally good, just not as complex as the Oberon. The M-edge is also much lighter and slimmer, which is nice for carrying around, but perhaps it's not as protective as the Oberon just because of being lighter. They're both great. 

Just wanted to add the comment that Oberon's navy (at least the one I got) is very dark, almost black.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

I love the green Tree of Life!  I was wondering what it looked like.  My husband will kill me if I order yet ANOTHER cover.


----------



## jesspark

The green Tree of Life is so pretty, ILoveMyKindle! I know a few people were curious as to what that one looked like, so thank you for posting pics! 



Candace said:


> Just wanted to add the comment that Oberon's navy (at least the one I got) is very dark, almost black.


Aww, that's terrible, Candace!  It's too bad you can't post photos for comparison's sake. Is yours darker than this? Those are some pics that I took when I got my Hokusai Wave a few days ago. It's definitely a dark blue, but I was worried that it would look almost black based on other photos that I'd seen; however, mine is a rich, deep navy, and I'm really happy with it. That's not to say I won't order another one when the peacock blue shade goes into production, though. 

As far as reviews on Oberon's website go, I haven't submitted one, myself, but I've also never seen a review on their site for any product -- every item I've looked at says "There are no customer reviews for this product. However, you can be the first person to add a review for this product." I'm guessing the reviews don't go through, period, whether they have a negative aspect or not. I wonder if anyone has contacted them about that.


----------



## ear

why o why did i google for kindle accessories and find this board...  just found it yesterday and ordered the green tree of life today.  but, had so much trouble deciding that i suspect i'll be ordering a spare or two soon.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

ear said:


> why o why did i google for kindle accessories and find this board... just found it yesterday and ordered the green tree of life today. but, had so much trouble deciding that i suspect i'll be ordering a spare or two soon.


The exact same thing happened to me. I am now the proud owner of not one but THREE Oberon covers! I didn't even need a cover...I already had one. This is a very expensive place to be!


----------



## intinst

AnelaBelladonna said:


> The exact same thing happened to me. I am now the proud owner of not one but THREE Oberon covers! I didn't even need a cover...I already had one. This is a very expensive place to be!


But also quite informative and enjoyable, as well.


----------



## Shizu

ear said:


> why o why did i google for kindle accessories and find this board... just found it yesterday and ordered the green tree of life today. but, had so much trouble deciding that i suspect i'll be ordering a spare or two soon.


This is just the beginning. There're other accessories as well.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

intinst said:


> But also quite infomative and enjoyable, as well.


Very true! I have learned a lot and have gotten some great book recommendations. There are a lot of nice, helpful and knowledgeable people here.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I think it's great that if you google "Kindle Accessories" you get this board! 

Ann


----------



## MaureenH

Instead of multiple Kindle covers, I also got Oberon journal and portfolio. I've got a book hug book stand that I like a lot for setting my kindle on the table and reading while I eat.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

I received my Oberon red Gingko journal cover and Amazon 2 cover on Friday.  The combination of the two is not as heavy as I would have expected.  I really like it because now there are more options for K2 covers.  I think I am going to hold off on getting the next cover until the peacock blue comes out.  That is really pretty.


----------



## Aravis60

ILoveMyKindle, Your green tree of life is beautiful!! I have serious cover envy.


----------



## Lcky24

Here is Paige with her Purple Hummingbirds Oberon journal, 3acp skin and custom screensavers. Did I mention yet that I LOVE my kindle??


----------



## jesspark

That looks lovely, lcky24! I love the journal as a cover, and the screensavers look perfect.    Oo, this is making me wish even more that my mytego.com skin ships soon!


----------



## DD

Icky24, how did you get the bungee closure on the journal instead of the leather cord?  I thought the journals closed with a leather cord you had to wrap around the button.


----------



## Ruby296

That is just gorgeous!


----------



## CegAbq

jesspark said:


> Have you viewed the Kindle cover video on Oberon's website? I appreciated being able to actually see it "in action," so to speak, in addition to just reading the description.


Definitely check out the video. Viewing it put me over the edge in my decision to buy an Oberon cover instead of more books!
(I only ordered last week, so I don't have it yet).


----------



## luvmy4brats

That hummingbird cover is beautiful. Love the skin and screensavers too.


----------



## EllenR

Oh my word, I love that hummingbird cover. I wouldn't have had a hard time choosing at all if that had been a Kindle 2 cover choice!! I LOVE hummingbirds. Thanks for sharing pics. That is beautiful.

EllenR


----------



## Lcky24

DD said:


> Icky24, how did you get the bungee closure on the journal instead of the leather cord? I thought the journals closed with a leather cord you had to wrap around the button?


It's a black hair elastic that I put on there. Someone else in this mentioned on here that they had done that, and I thought it was a good idea. It was slightly difficult to get on there, I had to use a small crochet needle to do it, but it works awesome!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Stunning lcky24!


----------



## Scheherazade

Here's my green Roof of Heaven. I don't think I've seen it posted in this color yet. It's a journal that I slide my amazon clip cover into.










And a couple gratuitous shots of my custom skin from decalgirl while I'm at it ><


----------



## luvmy4brats

WOW! That custom DecalGirl with the green ROH is just breathtakingly gorgeous!


----------



## Tippy

That is a very striking combination.  It is lovely.  Congrats!


----------



## Googlegirl

Ok, that does it. 
I want the Hummingbird Journal in purple for Mother's Day!!


----------



## jesspark

Wow!    Scheherazade, that combination of skin and journal/cover is gorgeous -- very elegant and classy, I think. I like your matching custom screensaver, too... very nice job.


----------



## Scheherazade

I'm pretty proud of it >< None of the other skins really spoke to me.  A lot were fun, but the screen would take away the bulk of the content and then it'd be repeated on the back... which I rarely get to see.  So I started looking at illuminated texts and found this one with a lot of fun stuff going on at the sides, and being a history major it totally fits me.  The back I was just looking for texts that actually showed people reading.  It was pure coincidence that the prettiest one I found also happened to be a scene of the immaculate conception.


----------



## Shizu

Wow!! With using the Oberon journal as the Kindle cover, they are just gorgeous. So many variety of the Kindle cover now.


----------



## Scheherazade

The journal is even cheaper and has more options!


----------



## DD

lcky24 said:


> It's a black hair elastic that I put on there. Someone else in this mentioned on here that they had done that, and I thought it was a good idea. It was slightly difficult to get on there, I had to use a small crochet needle to do it, but it works awesome!


So you still have to wind it around the button to close? It doesn't look like a loop that you just put over the button.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Googlegirl said:


> Ok, that does it.
> I want the Hummingbird Journal in purple for Mother's Day!!


I want one also! Does a charm come with the journal? I see the dragonfly so I guess the answer is yes.


----------



## kevin63

DD said:


> So you still have to wind it around the button to close? It doesn't look like a loop that you just put over the button.


I did the same thing to mine. It just loops over the button. That long piece of leather string was annoying after a while. She's right, it wasn't easy getting it in there, but it does work better now that it's done.


----------



## kevin63

lcky24 said:


> It's a black hair elastic that I put on there. Someone else in this mentioned on here that they had done that, and I thought it was a good idea. It was slightly difficult to get on there, I had to use a small crochet needle to do it, but it works awesome!


I switched out the leather strap for a bungee also. The strap was becoming a little annoying. I ordered a purple celitc diamond journal and also switched it to a bungee when it got here.


----------



## CegAbq

I got my ROH last week, but didn't get my decalgirl until yesterday. So here they are: Coffee Break skin & purple ROH


----------



## Ruby296

Beautiful!!


----------



## intinst

Love it!


----------



## Kathy

Beautiful combo. Love it.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

CegAbq, I really like this combo.  Good choice.


----------



## kevin63

CegAbq said:


> I got my ROH last week, but didn't get my decalgirl until yesterday. So here they are: Coffee Break skin & purple ROH


Very nice, I had not seen that skin before.


----------



## crebel

CegAbg - really gorgeous.  Some of the new skins are really striking.


----------



## DD

CegAbq said:


> I got my ROH last week, but didn't get my decalgirl until yesterday. So here they are: Coffee Break skin & purple ROH


So niice together!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

WOW!  That coffee time skin is AMAZING!!!  And to think that it is one that I probably wouldn't have given a second glance on the decal girl page....

Is decal girl doing screensavers for K2's yet??


----------



## Sweet-P

Hello;

I am a brand new Kindle 2 user of three days (it was a birthday gift). I just found this forum and read through these posts....and I am just so overwhelmed by these Oberon covers! I had seen them before as I was looking to purchase a cover for my Kindle, but they just didn't seem so exciting when I looked at them on the Oberon website. However, here they look absolutely stunning! I wish I had seen them before I ordered the M-edge cover (which I currently have and now seems so unappealing). The M-edge cover is hard to hold. I think I will have to purchase an Oberon. You people here have convinced me! LOL

I have a few questions, and I hope someone can give me the answers or direct me to a link. 

First, I'd like to know how well the Oberon covers hold the MightyBright light? I have the little light and it clips on to the side of the M-edge, but I would like to hear from Oberon cover owners who also use the MightyBright and if they like them. 

Second, are the covers soft and pliable? After awhile, I have to take my Kindle out of the M-edge because it is just too uncomfortable to hold for extended reading. If I am going to spend $75.00 for a cover, I surely don't want it to be just something to look at and them have to remove from the Kindle to actually hold it comfortably enough to read for lengthy periods of time.

Third, where do you get the attractive charms AND the customized screensavers to match the covers?? The screensavers are just beautiful. I don't have the time or the talent to make my own, so I am hoping there is a link to download them (or perhaps someone here makes them?) 

I think if I do get an Oberon (which I most likely will after reading these enticing posts!), my first choice would probably be the purple butterfly, after seeing how beautiful it looks in the picture posted on this forum.

I'd really appreciate any help/info from you nice people on this forum


----------



## CegAbq

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> WOW! That coffee time skin is AMAZING!!! And to think that it is one that I probably wouldn't have given a second glance on the decal girl page....
> 
> Is decal girl doing screensavers for K2's yet??


I saw it when I was looking at Asus netbook skins & then got in touch and asked if they could make it for the K1.

Puzzling why they won't make screensavers for the K2.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Sweet-P said:


> Hello;
> 
> I am a brand new Kindle 2 user of three days (it was a birthday gift). I just found this forum and read through these posts....and I am just so overwhelmed by these Oberon covers! I had seen them before as I was looking to purchase a cover for my Kindle, but they just didn't seem so exciting when I looked at them on the Oberon website. However, here they look absolutely stunning! I wish I had seen them before I ordered the M-edge cover (which I currently have and now seems so unappealing). The M-edge cover is hard to hold. I think I will have to purchase an Oberon. You people here have convinced me! LOL
> 
> I have a few questions, and I hope someone can give me the answers or direct me to a link.
> 
> First, I'd like to know how well the Oberon covers hold the MightyBright light? I have the little light and it clips on to the side of the M-edge, but I would like to hear from Oberon cover owners who also use the MightyBright and if they like them.
> 
> Second, are the covers soft and pliable? After awhile, I have to take my Kindle out of the M-edge because it is just too uncomfortable to hold for extended reading. If I am going to spend $75.00 for a cover, I surely don't want it to be just something to look at and them have to remove from the Kindle to actually hold it comfortably enough to read for lengthy periods of time.
> 
> Third, where do you get the attractive charms AND the customized screensavers to match the covers?? The screensavers are just beautiful. I don't have the time or the talent to make my own, so I am hoping there is a link to download them (or perhaps someone here makes them?)
> 
> I think if I do get an Oberon (which I most likely will after reading these enticing posts!), my first choice would probably be the purple butterfly, after seeing how beautiful it looks in the picture posted on this forum.
> 
> I'd really appreciate any help/info from you nice people on this forum


Welcome Sweet-P. Congratulations of your new Kindle. You've come to the right place for all things Kindle.

First, i have to tell you I love my Oberon covers. They truly are beautiful and add personality to your Kindle.

I have a Mighty Bright and it clips on to the cover just fine. I usually fold the cover all the way back and clip it on the front cover.

Yes, they are soft. Some have been a little more stiff than others, but they do soften up over time. It's nothing like holding a M-Edge. I have the purple ROH that I use everyday and it just feels perfect. I honestly thought when I bought the K2 that I would read it out of the cover some, but in all honesty, I don't. It stays in the cover unless I'm switching covers.

Screensaver. We have a photo gallery board here on KindleBoards where many talented members post screensavers they have created. There are some very, very talented people here (I'm not one of them).

Oberon generally includes a charm along with your order as a gift. Some people like to collect them and some of us even trade them.

If you're interested in the Purple Butterfly, I might be able to help you out. I have one that I haven't sent back yet and if it could help someone out, I'd rather sell it (I'll make you a good deal). It's the Velcro one and has never been used. Send me a PM and we can talk if you're interested.

-Luv


----------



## MonaSW

CegAbq said:


> Puzzling why they won't make screensavers for the K2.


Probably because people have to hack their Kindle 2s to get the screen saver on - which may void the warranty.


----------



## luvmy4brats

MonaSW said:


> Probably because people have to hack their Kindle 2s to get the screen saver on - which may void the warranty.


*Custom Screen Savers*
Amazon.com Customer Service does not support or provide instructions for adding custom images to your Kindle to be used as screen savers. However, should you choose to do this on your own_ it will not void your warranty._

I think it was because DecalGirl came out with the K2 skins before the hack was announced. They already had so many designs without the screensaver that it would have been time consuming to create them for each K2 design. I still hope they change their minds eventually. Although, I'd probably not use it because I have so many beautiful screensavers that I've gotten here on KB.


----------



## intinst

Hi, Sweet-P! Here are my answers, others may vary.
First, I really like the Might bright Light with the Oberon cover. When you fold the cover back to read, just clip the MB light to the front (now on the back) and adjust to illuminate glare. The clip does not mark the cover at all.
As I said above, I read with the cover folded behind, some have found the cover to be a little stiff for the first few uses, but they soften up quickly and feel great.
Thirdly, the charms are provided as a gift from the nice people at Oberon. Some people have bought one more to their liking from other charm suppliers or made them from craft supplies.
Lastly, their are several threads in the Kindle Boards Photo Gallery that have many different screensaves to pick from. When you get your Kindle, look at Tips, Tricks and TroubleShooting and you can find how to do the screen savers.


----------



## MonaSW

luvmy4brats said:


> *Custom Screen Savers*
> Amazon.com Customer Service does not support or provide instructions for adding custom images to your Kindle to be used as screen savers. However, should you choose to do this on your own_ it will not void your warranty._


I thought this was only okay on the Kindle 1. Didn't know it was okay on the Kindle 2.


----------



## CegAbq

luvmy4brats said:


> *Custom Screen Savers*
> Although, I'd probably not use it because I have so many beautiful screensavers that I've gotten here on KB.


Yes - for now I am using the screensaver that came with my skin - I really like the "whole package". But I am also developing a collection of images that are special to me & so assume I will eventually add them in as well. Then, every once in a while I'll have a surprise & see the screensaver that matches my skin pop up. Just a small treat that I'll get periodically.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

MonaSW said:


> I thought this was only okay on the Kindle 1. Didn't know it was okay on the Kindle 2.


In fact (o.k., more accurately, I am pretty sure) the early scuttlebutt was that it WOULD void your warranty with the K1 and it was only after the K2 came out that they explicitly stated the policy quoted.

Ann


----------



## DD

kevin63 said:


> I did the same thing to mine. It just loops over the button. That long piece of leather string was annoying after a while. She's right, it wasn't easy getting it in there, but it does work better now that it's done.


Kevin,

I'm having a hard time visualizing how you replace the leather cord. Are there two holes to put the replacement bungee through as on the Oberon Kindle covers? I was thinking there would be only one hole for the leather cord.


----------



## luvmy4brats

DD said:


> I'm having a hard time visualizing how you replace the leather cord. Are there two holes to put the replacement bungee through as on the Oberon Kindle covers? I was thinking there would be only one hole for the leather cord.


They're side to side horizontally, not vertically like the Kindle cover. Here's a couple of picture that shows you what it looks like.

With leather cord:









With bungee


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> They're side to side horizontally, not vertically like the Kindle cover. Here's a couple of picture that shows you what it looks like.
> 
> With leather cord:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With bungee


Oh, thanks, luv. I see now.  So, you just fed the elastic through both horizontal holes and tied a knot on the outside of the cover? Is it attached on the inside somehow?

*Edit:* O-o-o'ps I really do see now. It is looped through the holes and then through itself. I was viewing it on my small laptop and when I blew up the screen, I could see the details in your picture. Great!


----------



## kevin63

DD said:


> Kevin,
> 
> I'm having a hard time visualizing how you replace the leather cord. Are there two holes to put the replacement bungee through as on the Oberon Kindle covers? I was thinking there would be only one hole for the leather cord.


DD-

No, there are two holes in the back. I'll post a picture of it in a minute.

*EDIT NOTE: Looks like someone beat me to it. As you can see there are two holes. It's not easy to get it in. I used a small hook. I do like it better than the leather strap. The strap was fine at first, but it didn't take long to become a nuisance. It was just getting in the way. This worked so much better. *


----------



## DD

kevin63 said:


> DD-
> 
> No, there are two holes in the back. I'll post a picture of it in a minute.


Thanks, Kevin. I think I understand now. It is looped through the holes and then through itself. Nice! I guess I'll be off to Oberon's site now! U-oh!


----------



## Kathy

OK. I ordered my Kindle 2 and it should be here on Saturday. Now I have to buy a new cover. I love the Dragonfly Pond, but being a former surfer girl I love the Hokusai Wave cover. I know that Leslie has it and it is beautiful. The color on the Oberon site just seems like a washed out blue. I love blue, so now I am torn between the Pond and the Wave. Does anyone have both the fern and blue colors and if so, which do you like best?


----------



## MonaSW

Here are Leslie's pictures of the Hokusai Wave in Navy:



Leslie said:


> Here's my Hokusai wave in navy, next to the black Amazon cover so you can see the contrast:


----------



## Kathy

Thanks. I have seen this picture, but I think that the blue is a darker color than this. I saw another picture somewhere, but haven't been able to find it. I'll keep looking. It was hard to pick out the first cover and now I'm debating again. I love the Roof of Heaven, but after holding my daugher Tree of Life it seems heavier. I have to go find the thread with the weights. I like the lighter feel of the non-wraparound designs. I want to get it ordered soon. I can't let my new baby go neekid. After the cover, I have to decide on the skin.


----------



## jesspark

From one surfer girl to another (although I'm terrible at it, even on my enormous longboard), here are the photos that I took of my Hokusai Wave cover:












































It's a very rich, deep navy blue -- not washed out at all!

Of course, I'd also love to have it in the upcoming sky/peacock blue...


----------



## MonaSW

LOL - I changed my mind many times over several weeks before I decided on a cover. I got Avenue of Trees in Fern and love it. It's a very pretty green. 

Fabulous pictures JessPark! Beautifully done!


----------



## Kathy

jesspark said:


> From one surfer girl to another (although I'm terrible at it, even on my enormous longboard), here are the photos that I took of my Hokusai Wave cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> It's a very rich, deep navy blue -- not washed out at all!
> 
> Of course, I'd also love to have it in the upcoming sky/peacock blue...


This is the picture I was talking about. Thank you. I think you just sold me on it. I surfed competitive tandem surfing, in the 60's and we had really long boards back then. My ex-husband was my partner and all I had to do was hold on and be picked up. Fun times.


----------



## Kathy

If I get the wave cover these are the skins I'm thinking about. Decisions decisions.


----------



## jesspark

Thanks, MonaSW! I'd just put together a new photography set-up a couple of days before my Oberon cover arrived, so, naturally, I had to test it out.  =)

And, Kathy, you're so welcome!    I was honestly concerned that the navy would be nearly black (and I think other people feeling the same is the reason that Leslie posted a photo of hers next to her black Amazon cover for comparison), but I was relieved to see that it is, indeed, just a really deep navy -- and obviously blue. I think it comes off as very classy and elegant.

Still, given that detail shows up better/easier on the lighter colors, I'm looking forward to seeing how Hokusai Wave looks if Oberon offers it in sky/peacock blue, too!

It must've been so cool to tandem surf with your husband. My husband and I haven't been surfing in forever; I'd be surprised if I could still stand up.    Cocoa Beach's waves aren't too great, either, especially for Brandon, who grew up in Huntington Beach, California (Surf City, USA!), with a dad who used to jump off the pier to go surfing. Brandon has an old Chuck Dent funboard of his dad's; I ride a nine-foot Walden Magic Model, but it spends most of its time decorating the living room wall these days.    Now that gas prices aren't as bad as they were (we live a good hour from the beach), we hope to get out more this summer!

I love your choice of skins, too! Very pretty.    I'm still waiting on my custom Tego skin to arrive... and, since I've had so much time to think about it, I came up with another couple of designs that I like even better! Maybe that'll be my monthly splurge: custom Kindle skins.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I love that 2nd skin. I've been talking myself out of it for the last couple of days. I generally don't care for the darker skins but that one is beautiful.


----------



## Kathy

After seeing the picture I do believe I'm going to order the Hokusai Wave cover. I have been drawn to it from the beginning. I'm leaning to either the 1st or 2nd skin that I posted. I think I will wait to get the cover before ordering.


I did a lot of surfing in Oceanside in 1967. Went to Hawaii in 1968 to meet my ex. He was in the Marines in Vietnam and we met there for his R&R. Rented boards, paddled out and turned around to catch my first wave. Looked up and there was this 10 foot wave coming at me that looked like 50 feet. I panicked and just held onto the board and let the wave take me back to shore. Scared me half to death. Decided that watching from the beach was much better for my health.  Quit surfing after having my children. No time.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Number 2 was the one that jumped out at me also.


----------



## Kathy

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Number 2 was the one that jumped out at me also.


The name of that skin is Surfer Dream. Fits.


----------



## jesspark

Oh, I'm a total wimp when it comes to waves -- the only place in Hawaii that I've ever surfed is Canoes at Waikiki, which features the longest-running little baby waves you'll ever see. =) I wish we had a break like that at Cocoa, but Cocoa is all sand and really inconsistent. I love Florida, but Brandon and I would move to Hawaii in a nanosecond if we could afford it... either Kauai, or Oahu's North Shore. Sigh!

As far as skins go, I think I like the second one the best, too; I imagine it'd go very nicely with Hokusai Wave in navy--and, wow, the name _is_ really fitting!


----------



## Kathy

luvmy4brats said:


> I love that 2nd skin. I've been talking myself out of it for the last couple of days. I generally don't care for the darker skins but that one is beautiful.


Putting it next to the cover, it really pops.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Yes, number 2 is the best match for that Oberon cover....I do lean towards #3 though...love the colors.


----------



## Ruby296

That Surfer Dream skin is beyond gorgeous!  I just may have to get this...........


edit for spelling


----------



## intinst

Hokusai Wave and Surfer Dream skin look great together, very nice Kombo.


----------



## Surfmom66

Went surfing at Huntington Beach, CA where the waves were a little bit too much for me to handle at the time. I took a hit from my rails to the side of my eyelid requiring a trip to the ER for 3 stitches. Good thing that was all it took cause a week later I was longboarding it on the beaches of Waikiki which were way better. 

I know these skins don't match the Oberon cover, but I wanted to show them to you since you liked surfing too. I don't know about skins from this company, as I've ordered my from Decal Girl. The company is called Skinit.com and they have a collection of skins for the Kindle 2 too. The only thing is that they don't give you a preview of what these skins look like on the Kindle on their site.


----------



## jesspark

Too cool, Surfmom66! Thanks for posting those... I love the colors in both of them, and the fact that the top one is from Reef earns it bonus points: I live in my Reef flip-flops! I actually got married wearing a pair of Reef flip-flops that matched my wedding colors. I figured part of me may as well be comfortable.  

Brandon and I tried to go surfing at the Huntington Beach pier during one of our yearly visits to California, but I just couldn't handle the water temperature; I think it was fifty-four or fifty-seven or something, and, even in a full wetsuit, that was too cold for my thin Florida blood! I much prefer Waikiki.  =)  The water's still a little chilly there, but those waves are so forgiving, and they go on for ages.

All this talk of surfing and the ocean reminds me: has anyone ordered the Oberon design Seaside? It isn't offered as a Kindle cover, but I'd love to see it if someone has a journal! I think it's gorgeous, but I don't know if I'd get it in saddle or fern...


----------



## akpak

I'm hoping Seaside is one of the ones Oberon chooses for the sky/peacock blue Kindle covers. I suggested it to them, and if they do it that will be my second Oberon


----------



## jesspark

That would be gorgeous, akjak! I can see why Oberon chose saddle and fern as the colors Seaside is offered in, and I'm sure it looks lovely in both of them, but I'd really want to have it in blue.    While it works well for Hokusai Wave, I think the navy would be a little dark for a design with so many tiny details; however, the sky/peacock blue would be perfect. I would find that combination pretty hard to resist, myself!


----------



## Kathy

Ok. I am getting the Hokusai Wave cover and the Surfer Dream skin. I'm also going to order the Waterfall one called cascade. I think both will go great and that way if I want to change out I can. I'm worried that the Surfer Dream may be to dark and want a lighter one just in case. Surfer Dream will be first.

By the way Waikiki was one of the beaches we surfed on. The waves were big when we were there. At least they seemed big compared to what we were use to.


----------



## Kindgirl

I have the Hokusai Wave cover as well, and am looking for a change from the one I have now. I am trying to decide between Cascade and this one:










So hard to decide! I think those are dolphins in the lower left corner, and I love the way it looks like a stormy horizon.


----------



## Kathy

Kindgirl said:


> I have the Hokusai Wave cover as well, and am looking for a change from the one I have now. I am trying to decide between Cascade and this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So hard to decide! I think those are dolphins in the lower left corner, and I love the way it looks like a stormy horizon.


It looks like seagulls and dolphins to me. This was one that I looked at as well.


----------



## Lare58

Ok here are some not my best shooting cannt get the lighting right here at home.

I am using the Wine colored Dragon Roost mainly for my K2 now, the Wolf is a surprise for a friend.

Back of K2 with the Dragon Wars Skin from Decalgirl








Front of K2 with Dragon Wars Skin from Decalgirl








Black K2 cover comparison to the Navy Large journal








Wine colored Large journal of Dragon Roost








Black K2 cover of Sky Dragon








Navy Large journal of Wolf


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

O.k. Here it is...the grand unveiling. I wanted to wait until Octochick posted hers. Before I post...Becca asked me to mention the following:

"I [Becca] plan to offer it [red kinko] sometime this summer or fall...just not until we can accomplish other pressing things here...Have been working hard on getting our 2009 catalog out&#8230;much delayed by Kindle activities!! Also the blue leather is coming! Becca"

So, please take this as a sneak peak...She has said that there is no need to email with when/how/where questions on this item... it will be offered in the summer or fall...  I couldn't wait...I think it's so pretty...you can see that I have used it a lot already, it's starting to get that wonderful worked in look where I bend it back to read.


----------



## Lcky24

I love that cover pawlaw, when it is offered I will have to get it!


----------



## Kathy

Beautiful combo. Love the cover.


----------



## jesspark

Beautiful covers/journals, Lare58 and pawlaw!

The red Ginkgo cover looks fantastic; I remember seeing Octochick's and wondering how, exactly, one would go about getting a Ginkgo cover in red. I'm happy to hear that Oberon will be offering it to everyone soon!

[quote author=Becca]
"I plan to offer it sometime this summer or fall...just not until we can accomplish other pressing things here...*Have been working hard on getting our 2009 catalog out&#8230;much delayed by Kindle activities!!* Also the blue leather is coming! Becca"
[/quote]

I almost feel a little guilty after reading this -- I've wondered a few times if we crazy Kindle addicts are having a positive or negative impact on Oberon! They're getting a ton of sales, which is great, but they're probably also a lot busier than before. I hope the wonderful folks at Oberon see the Kindle (and its owners!) as a blessing and not a curse!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

jesspark said:


> I almost feel a little guilty after reading this -- I've wondered a few times if we crazy Kindle addicts are having a positive or negative impact on Oberon! They're getting a ton of sales, which is great, but they're probably also a lot busier than before. I hope the wonderful folks at Oberon see the Kindle (and its owners!) as a blessing and not a curse!


Oh, I think she meant this in a really good way... At least, that's how I took it...I take it that they are thrilled with all the kindle activity. Albeit somewhat overworked


----------



## Sweet-P

*I DID IT!! *

After reading all your posts raving about the Oberon covers, I broke down and bought a purple butterfly cover and some pretty purple decals from DecalGirl to match. Now, I just can't wait to get it!! The M-edge is going back as soon as I get my butterfly. I had not intended on buying this expensive cover, but after seeing all the pictures here (that look *MUCH *better than the pictures on Oberon's site), I knew this was something I had to have as a final touch to my Kindle. I was going to wait until I saw the new designs come out in a month or two, but my patience and restraint lasted about five minutes.  I'll probably wind up buying another cover when the new designs come out as well...just like the rest of you fanatics here!! 

Just wanted to share the news.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Congratulations Sweet-P!  I know you are going to love your new cover...I find it hard to not just admire it all the time...can be distracting in a very good way


----------



## Kathy

Sweet-P said:


> *I DID IT!! *
> 
> After reading all your posts raving about the Oberon covers, I broke down and bought a purple butterfly cover and some pretty purple decals from DecalGirl to match. Now, I just can't wait to get it!! The M-edge is going back as soon as I get my butterfly. I had not intended on buying this expensive cover, but after seeing all the pictures here (that look *MUCH *better than the pictures on Oberon's site), I knew this was something I had to have as a final touch to my Kindle. I was going to wait until I saw the new designs come out in a month or two, but my patience and restraint lasted about five minutes.  I'll probably wind up buying another cover when the new designs come out as well...just like the rest of you fanatics here!!
> 
> Just wanted to share the news.


You won't regret it. The butterfly is so pretty. Post pictures when you get everything.


----------



## DD

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> O.k. Here it is...the grand unveiling. I wanted to wait until Octochick posted hers. Before I post...Becca asked me to mention the following:
> 
> "I [Becca] plan to offer it [red kinko] sometime this summer or fall...just not until we can accomplish other pressing things here...Have been working hard on getting our 2009 catalog outmuch delayed by Kindle activities!! Also the blue leather is coming! Becca"
> 
> So, please take this as a sneak peak...She has said that there is no need to email with when/how/where questions on this item... it will be offered in the summer or fall...  I couldn't wait...I think it's so pretty...you can see that I have used it a lot already, it's starting to get that wonderful worked in look where I bend it back to read.


This is stunning. I'm picturing it with the DecalGirl Orient skin.


----------



## jesspark

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> Oh, I think she meant this in a really good way... At least, that's how I took it...I take it that they are thrilled with all the kindle activity. Albeit somewhat overworked


I hope so!  I've been really impressed with Oberon's work and customer service, and I'd love to see their company be wildly successful -- as long as they're happy!


----------



## Kathy

I can't believe it. My Hokusai Wave cover is already shipped. I have been worried that it wouldn't get here before next week. It is already in Florida. I'm hoping that they deliver it today. If not today I'll have to wait until Monday.

With all the talk of surfing, my new K2 has a name. When I picked her up, Gidget popped into my head. Gidget will be the prettiest surfer girl around with her cover and skin.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I have finally been able to take pictures of my new Oberon cover and my Borsa Bella bags with my KK Aurora in her Velvet Jewel skin. After corresponding with Oberon over the past few months they agreed to make the Dragon Roost (Wine color) in a Kindle 1 cover for me and told me I could post the pictures this month. I am so excited to be able to share these pictures with you.    










































The charm is the Moon and Stars. I will be ordering the Welsh Dragon charm as well.


----------



## jesspark

B-Kay, that's beautiful -- and how nice of Oberon to custom-make the cover for you! Wow!


----------



## Kathy

B-Kay, absolutely gorgeous. Wow the pictures are great. This is the first picture of the wine color that really shows up. I almost ordered the Three Graces in wine, but wasn't sure I would like the color.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Beautiful, B-Kay!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Kathy I can tell you that when I first saw a post with the wine color I wasn't sure about it either, but in talking to Oberon, I was assured that the wine is a deep burgandy color, very rich looking.  I was sold.  Oberon has the best customer service and I was very, very lucky on the day I placed my order (I paid extra for next day delivery and had my cover in my hand within 24 hours).  I know that they can't do that everyday and probably it is extremely rare that it would even be possible and I feel very fortunate that I spoke to them at just the right moment.  I can hardly wait to see what new and interesting goodies they have up their sleeves for the 2009 catalog.  I am probably looking at another Oberon cover in my future, maybe something in red or that beautiful new blue!!


----------



## MeganW

Bumping for my mom!  (Hi Mom!)


----------



## intinst

MeganW said:


> Bumping for my mom! (Hi Mom!)


I just posted a reply to her suggesting this thread 
Bet she finds it now.


----------



## MeganW

intinst said:


> I just posted a reply to her suggesting this thread
> Bet she finds it now.


Thanks! I have a feeling she'll be ordering a new cover and skin before the day is over.


----------



## Cindy416

Yes, I found it! Of course, Megan knows me all too well. (I also kept pinging her to ask opinions about cover and skin combinations.) I ordered a green World Tree cover and Decalgirl's Stand Alone skin. I spent a long time wondering if the colors would complement each other, but the green cover is more of a green-blue, so I don't think there'll be a problem. The Stand Alone skin caught my eye right away, and, after looking at the other options for a long time, I knew I had to give it a try. Besides, the cover and skin aren't really seen at the same time anyway except in photographs on the link that you sent me.


----------



## Kathy

Glad you found a cover and skin. We are here to lead you into the world of Oberon covers and DegalGirl skins.


----------



## Cindy416

Thanks, Kathy. I'm easily led when dealing with things like Oberon covers, Decalgirl skins, and Kindles!


----------



## MeganW

Cindy416 said:


> Thanks, Kathy. I'm easily led when dealing with things like Oberon covers, Decalgirl skins, and Kindles!


So true...


----------



## Kathy

I got my 2 DecalGirl skins and I want to put one on, but my cover won't be here until Thursday. The Surfer's Dream is really dark, but beautiful and the Cascade is gorgeous. I am getting the Hokusai Wave cover and I'll post pictures with the skins so everyone can help me decide on which to use first. Can't wait.


----------



## QueenBee

I've looked through this _entire_ thread three (THREE!) times. It's funny how I was completely sold on the Tree of Life cover, then changed my mind. I was absolutely sure it had to be a "tree" cover, though. Then I decided that I had to have the Dragonfly Pond cover, but in the dark green. I didn't think I liked the Fern as well. This time I've decided that Fern is the perfect color for the Dragonfly Pond cover and that is what I must have.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

OK-

I am SERIOUSLY thinking about selling my K1, straps, Tree of Life Oberon in saddle.....What is a fair price in y'all's opinion?  It is mint condition.  I used it for about 1 1/2 months only and kept it in a Borsa Bella bag the whole time....


----------



## Cindy416

Yet again, Megan, you know me too well. I did, however, only buy 1 Kindle 2 cover and skin. That took a bit of restraint.


----------



## EllenR

Kathy said:


> If I get the wave cover these are the skins I'm thinking about. Decisions decisions.


I have the Cascade skin with the Purple butterfly cover, which I love.

EllenR


----------



## Kathy

EllenR said:


> I have the Cascade skin with the Purple butterfly cover, which I love.
> 
> EllenR


My husband loves the Cascade. I love the Surfers Dream. I guess I'll have to put one on the front and one on the back.  My cover comes tomorrow and I can't wait. I'm so afraid of damaging poor neekid Gidget. She just looks so sad. I'm sure she is not understanding why I won't let her wear her new clothes, but I want to wait and see which is going to look best with the cover.


----------



## drenee

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> OK-
> 
> I am SERIOUSLY thinking about selling my K1, straps, Tree of Life Oberon in saddle.....What is a fair price in y'all's opinion? It is mint condition. I used it for about 1 1/2 months only and kept it in a Borsa Bella bag the whole time....


Start a thread on Buy, Sell, Trade, Barter thread and see what someone suggests.


----------



## Forster

Yea, my Celtic Hounds journal in wine arrived today. Some pics with my Kindle sporting the decalgirl Paper Cut design.


----------



## kevin63

Forster said:


> Yea, my Celtic Hounds journal in wine arrived today. Some pics with my Kindle sporting the decalgirl Paper Cut design.


Looks great. I got a journal and use it the same way. I found that I got real annoyed with that leather strap for the closure. It really got in the way. I replaced it with a bungee strap. It's a lot better now.


----------



## Lcky24

Love that skin, goes perfect with the wine cover!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Very nice combo Forster, great choice.


----------



## Kathy

Love the combo. The skin is really nice with the cover.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

I like the skin with the scarlet macaw, reminds me of my scarlet


----------



## selli

Whew!  I did it!!      I read this whole thread and have NOT ordered an Oberon cover yet.  *wipes brow* 

I'll let you know which one I end up getting once I actually GET the Kindle (tomorrow!) and am not happy with the cover I did get.


----------



## Forster

selli said:


> Whew! I did it!!  I read this whole thread and have NOT ordered an Oberon cover yet. *wipes brow*


You're made of sterner stuff than the rest of us, lol.

The choice can be a bit overwhelming though.


----------



## Kathy

Gidget's new clothes. She is a happy girl now. The Hokusai Wave cover and DecalGirl Surfer's Dream skin. The Cascade skin looks great with it as well. I didn't put the back skin on and don't think I will. Anyone else feel that way? The only disapointment is they didn't send a charm with my order. Did they quit sending them now that they are selling them?


----------



## jesspark

Yay, Gidget! (BTW, of course I love that name; it's perfect. If you ever get a boy Kindle, you can name him "Moondoggie"!) Congratulations -- she looks great in her new clothes!    Are you happy with the Hokusai Wave cover? It looks beautiful.

I don't bother with back skins, either; when I designed my skin over at mytego.com, I didn't even order the back "face." I only take my Kindle out of its cover if I'm messing with the SD card, so I figured there wasn't really a point.


----------



## Ruby296

Kathy said:


> Gidget's new clothes. She is a happy girl now. The Hokusai Wave cover and DecalGirl Surfer's Dream skin. The Cascade skin looks great with it as well. I didn't put the back skin on and don't think I will. Anyone else feel that way? The only disapointment is they didn't send a charm with my order. Did they quit sending them now that they are selling them?


That is one of the prettiest K2's I've seen!


----------



## Kathy

The cover is a deep blue and yes I really like it. I had the Dragonfly Pond and loved it. This one is a lot darker and I'll have to get used to it. The only problem is I didn't get a charm with the cover. I was spoiled I got one with my other 2. I wonder if they quit sending them? If so, I'll order the one I want.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Kathy said:


> I wonder if they quit sending them? If so, I'll order the one I want.


They probably stopped sending the "thank you" gift when they started selling the charms....oh well!


----------



## jesspark

Kathy said:


> The cover is a deep blue and yes I really like it. I had the Dragonfly Pond and loved it. This one is a lot darker and I'll have to get used to it. The only problem is I didn't get a charm with the cover. I was spoiled I got one with my other 2. I wonder if they quit sending them? If so, I'll order the one I want.


It's too bad about the charm... I was wondering if Oberon would stop including them now that they're selling them. It's a trade-off, I guess: we don't get a charm for free anymore, but we have a better selection and get to choose our own. Now, if they'd just sell the sand dollar...


----------



## Ruby296

I have the same cover for K1 but since I rarely use it anymore I don't think I'll spring for a new skin.  It is too bad that you didn't get a charm with it.


----------



## Kathy

jesspark said:


> It's too bad about the charm... I was wondering if Oberon would stop including them now that they're selling them. It's a trade-off, I guess: we don't get a charm for free anymore, but we have a better selection and get to choose our own. Now, if they'd just sell the sand dollar...


They have the sand dollar on a bookmark. I think it is about the same size as the charm. I think I'm going to order that from them and just use the charm for my cover. My Dragonfly Pond cover was much softer than this one. I wonder if it will soften up as I use it. I really love it and the skin is just perfect with it.


----------



## Googlegirl

I just got my new Hummingbird journal and DH's card holder yesterday.There WAS a butterfly charm in with it.


----------



## jesspark

Looks like Betsy's purple ROH cover came with a charm, too... hmm. Kathy, did you check the paper the cover came wrapped in? The card with my charm on it was taped to the wrapping paper and I almost missed it. I hope yours is just taped to a weird spot or something!


----------



## Kathy

Googlegirl said:


> I just got my new Hummingbird journal and DH's card holder yesterday.There WAS a butterfly charm in with it.


Maybe they are still sending with the journals. Anyone else just receive a cover without the charm? I love the cover and not having the charm doesn't make any difference. It is so nice to see poor Gidget finally covered up. I was worried that she wasn't protected.


----------



## kevin63

Kathy said:


> Maybe they are still sending with the journals. Anyone else just receive a cover without the charm? I love the cover and not having the charm doesn't make any difference. It is so nice to see poor Gidget finally covered up. I was worried that she wasn't protected.


My last order wasn't a cover, but the last two orders I received didn't have a charm in them either. I was afraid when they started selling them, the charms would stop being included with the orders. Glad I was able to get the ones I got with my first orders. All good things come to an end I guess.


----------



## Kathy

I decided to send them an email asking if they were going to sell the sand dollar charm. It is on the bookmark, but I don't want to pay extra if it isn't the same size and design as the charms. I don't mind paying for it. This is the 3rd cover I've bought from them, so I'm hoping that will help. They have great customer service and seem willing to work with customers. As I said before, I love the cover and all have been beautiful.


----------



## Lynn

I just ordered some journals as gifts for the upcoming graduation year- I got Raven in wine, Wolf in chocolate, Roof of Heaven in black and Gingko in red. I think I will call them tomorrow and ask about the charms and if they are not doing that I may get bookmarks to go with them. 

On another note there is a new large journal design called Redwing Blackbird.

Just too many decisions  

Lynn L

Modified to say I emailed them to ask about the charms policy


----------



## VictoriaP

Lynn said:


> On another note there is a new large journal design called Redwing Blackbird.


**bashes head into nearby wall**

<whine>

I WISH I had a use for all the journal covers I love.

OK, actually, I wish they were all Kindle covers. Oberon would seriously have most of my money.

</whine>

Am I the only one though who looks at some of these & thinks about hand coloring the designs?  That redwing blackbird is just screaming for accent colors. I wonder what kind of paint or brushable dye would work with the base color dye that's already on there.

Off to research leather-working....


----------



## Lynn

VictoriaP- let us know what you find- it would be real nice to add some color to some of these. I too like too many of the designs- at least I'll get to see and hold the ones i just ordered for a little while, and maybe help someone here choose a journal  ( looking for that enabler banner )

Lynn L


----------



## QueenBee

I did it! Ordered the Fern Dragonfly Pond cover and the Dragonfly charm. If a charm comes with the cover, I'll use my extra one on my shiny new BorsaBella Purple Asian Travel bag. I also made myself a custom Decalgirl skin, using a picture I took in Geneva last summer. You people are costing me big bucks!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

> You people are costing me big bucks!


Oh, isn't that the truth?  I was happy with my little Amazon cover. Then I came here, now I have a DecalGirl skin (plan on getting another, possibly a custom), am waiting until Monday to order an Oberon cover (on the off chance I actually win the Mother's Day one) and have been trying to decide among the charms. While over at Oberon, I also have discovered that I really *need* one of the card holders since it is perfect for what I use as a wallet.

I also have been looking at the BB bags.

Enablers!! But....I will enable just as much as the next person


----------



## melissaj323

I finally decided to order one too! They are so beautiful that I had a hard time deciding. But in the end I went with the Maple Creekbed in saddle and ordered the maple leaf charm! I am so excited! I keep checking my email, hoping it ships soon! I also bought a BB travel bag!


----------



## Cindy416

I just received my beautiful World Tree cover in green. There was a matching World Tree charm included, and I've already put it on my bungee.  My Stand Alone skin should be arriving today, and, although it's blue and my cover is green, I'm hoping they'll be ok together. If not, I'll sell my skin without opening it and then will buy a different one. There were many that I liked, but the Stand Alone design really caught my eye. (I love the Orient one, as well, but my daughter has it, and I'm trying hard not to be a copycat!)


----------



## mlewis78

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> O.k. Here it is...the grand unveiling. I wanted to wait until Octochick posted hers. Before I post...Becca asked me to mention the following:
> 
> "I [Becca] plan to offer it [red kinko] sometime this summer or fall...just not until we can accomplish other pressing things here...Have been working hard on getting our 2009 catalog out&#8230;much delayed by Kindle activities!! Also the blue leather is coming! Becca"
> 
> So, please take this as a sneak peak...She has said that there is no need to email with when/how/where questions on this item... it will be offered in the summer or fall...  I couldn't wait...I think it's so pretty...you can see that I have used it a lot already, it's starting to get that wonderful worked in look where I bend it back to read.


I can't see this -- it says photos were removed. :-(


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

It was a red Ginko Kindle cover.  It was a special made one for her.  She was showing it out letting us know that Oberon was going to offer it for sale in the summer or fall....It is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Lynn

I got a very nice email from Becca today- they do still send their "small gift", one per order is how she put it. I had also commented that I was pleased to see that their XL journal was the right size to fit a Kindle DX. Becca said they would make periodic announcements on their website about DX covers, but they also are waiting in line for one. I also got a email saying my order was complete today- WOW that was less than 24 hours. I suppose they have some done already, but I thought it would be a week before they shipped.

Lynn L.


----------



## Kathy

I received an email from Oberon about the charm. Becca stated they do still give a charm with the covers and they will send me one. She also explained that the bookmark has a square top and would not slide on the bungee the way the charms do. They don't make the sand dollar charm. 

I flew from Fort Lauderdale to San Jose today. Very long day. When I folded my cover back and was holding it with my right hand the edges are really sharp. I like to rest it on my hand and I have scratch marks on my arm where it would rub. Part of the edges are smooth. I asked her if there was an easy way to smooth out the roughness. I really don't want to return it, but I don't want to cut myself on it. If I can fix it myself easily I'd rather do that.


----------



## MonaSW

Kathy said:


> I flew from Fort Lauderdale to San Jose today. Very long day. When I folded my cover back and was holding it with my right hand the edges are really sharp. I like to rest it on my hand and I have scratch marks on my arm where it would rub. Part of the edges are smooth. I asked her if there was an easy way to smooth out the roughness. I really don't want to return it, but I don't want to cut myself on it. If I can fix it myself easily I'd rather do that.


You could probably smooth it out with some very fine sand paper, then touch up the edge with some black leather dye.


----------



## Kathy

MonaSW said:


> You could probably smooth it out with some very fine sand paper, then touch up the edge with some black leather dye.


That was my thought as well. I have never worked with leather and I don't want to mess it up, but I think the black dye would work fine on the edges. It is black already, so I might try it. I will wait until I hear back from Oberon before I start doing anything. Thanks so much for the suggestion.


----------



## reemixx

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> I am SERIOUSLY thinking about selling my K1, straps, Tree of Life Oberon in saddle.....What is a fair price in y'all's opinion? It is mint condition. I used it for about 1 1/2 months only and kept it in a Borsa Bella bag the whole time....


Hey KindleKay. If you're still planning on selling your Oberon cover, I am VERY interested in buying. I started a WTB thread for this in the trade forum. It's here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7940.0.html

Buying new with shipping works out to be pretty expensive to Australia, so I'm hoping and hoping to find someone willing to sell a used cover and ship to Australia.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Today I got my navy hummingbird card holder...beautiful..and they even included a dragonfly charm.  Love it!!!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

reemixx said:


> Hey KindleKay. If you're still planning on selling your Oberon cover, I am VERY interested in buying. I started a WTB thread for this in the trade forum. It's here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7940.0.html
> 
> Buying new with shipping works out to be pretty expensive to Australia, so I'm hoping and hoping to find someone willing to sell a used cover and ship to Australia.


Awww...I sold it  I am sorry! I wouldn't have minded international shipping...I don't think....


----------



## reemixx

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Awww...I sold it  I am sorry! I wouldn't have minded international shipping...I don't think....


Dang! Haha, I was too slow. Nevermind, I'll keep on a-lookin'


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

SOMEone will have one for you....Good luck Reemixx!!!


----------



## EllenR

Now awaiting my ROH in purple. I guess I'm into purple until they come out with a lighter blue.  

DD actually helped me pick the new cover after I told her I'd pass down my K2 and the cover when/if I ever upgrade to another Kindle.

EllenR


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I'm too waiting for my cover, can't wait to get my Three Graces in wine cover.


----------



## frojazz

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Today I got my navy hummingbird card holder...beautiful..and they even included a dragonfly charm. Love it!!!


Can you posts pics? I would love to see what the hummingbirds look like in blue.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Yes....just give me a few...and I'll be back with a pic


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Ok..it was kind of hard to capture how beautiful it is. I tried to take the best pic I could with my cell phone.


----------



## Kathy

I love it in the blue. I think the hummingbirds are so pretty. My Aunt just loves birds. I may get her a checkbook cover with the blue hummingbirds if they make it. Thanks for the picture.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

You're welcome.  Ever since my grandpa went to Heaven in 2003 I've collected hummingbirds in his memory.  He always loved them, they seemed to always follow him.  Now when I walk outside of my house it seems there is always a hummingbird to greet me.  I'm always reminded about what a great guy he was.  A great man indeed.    All hummingbirds are a tribute to him


----------



## Kathy

That is a wonderful memory. It is nice to have something to remind you of someone you love.


----------



## frojazz

Thanks for the pic, Never.  The hummingbirds in navy rival them in wine!  I'm so glad that you got it.  Very nice.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

frojazz said:


> Thanks for the pic, Never. The hummingbirds in navy rival them in wine! I'm so glad that you got it. Very nice.


Thank you, I just got a charm from a Kindleboard member that is a hummingbird too. Beautiful.


----------



## Lynn

The journals I ordered came yesterday so I thought I would post some pics before I send them off to their new owners:

Roof of Heaven in black 





















Wolf in chocolate





















Raven in wine 














Ginkgo in red

Hopefully they will like them

Lynn L

( The color difference depended on if the sun was out or not )


----------



## Kathy

Beautiful journals. The colors are nice. I really like the Raven in wine. I haven't seen many Oberons in the wine.


----------



## melissaj323

Both are so pretty! Love the red gingko!


----------



## kevin63

Very nice.    Love seeing the other colors that are available.  I just got a purple sky dragon organizer.  Love it.


----------



## Lcky24

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> You're welcome. Ever since my grandpa went to Heaven in 2003 I've collected hummingbirds in his memory. He always loved them, they seemed to always follow him. Now when I walk outside of my house it seems there is always a hummingbird to greet me. I'm always reminded about what a great guy he was. A great man indeed.  All hummingbirds are a tribute to him


I know exactly how you feel. My hummingbird Oberon journal is a tribute to my grandmother who raised me and also inspired my love of reading. I called her Ging because that was my first attempt at the "grandmother" and it stuck. She was an amazing women and I miss her everyday. She too loved hummingbirds and I cannot see one without thinking of her. I knew as soon as I saw the Oberon design that I had to have it, it makes me smile everyday.


----------



## poo

WOW those are so BEAUTIFUL !


----------



## QueenBee

I just checked the tracking number and my Oberon cover has been delivered!

But, alas, I am at work.


----------



## kevin63

QueenBee said:


> I just checked the tracking number and my Oberon cover has been delivered!
> 
> But, alas, I am at work.


when did you order it?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Lcky24 said:


> I know exactly how you feel. My hummingbird Oberon journal is a tribute to my grandmother who raised me and also inspired my love of reading. I called her Ging because that was my first attempt at the "grandmother" and it stuck. She was an amazing women and I miss her everyday. She too loved hummingbirds and I cannot see one without thinking of her. I knew as soon as I saw the Oberon design that I had to have it, it makes me smile everyday.


Every time I see a hummingbird I always smile.


----------



## QueenBee

kevin63 said:


> when did you order it?


I ordered it on May 8th. It's the Fern Dragonfly Pond and I love, love, love it. It's really gorgeous. I ordered a dragonfly charm separately because I thought they didn't include them anymore. Then I heard that they did, indeed, give you a free charm. So I was kind of bummed thinking I'd get two dragonfly charms. But the free one was a butterfly! So that worked out great.

I also got a custom skin from decalgirl. It's a picture of a gate with leaves and vines all around that I took in Geneva last summer. I love the gate because it kind of reminds me of "The Secret Garden". The skin is kind of a bright forest-y green and the cover has more of an olivey tone. So I'm not sure if they actually match well. But you only see the skin when the cover is open, so the two colors aren't right up next to each other. And I love both things.

I'm too tired to take a picture tonight, but maybe I'll post one tomorrow.


----------



## auntmarge

Wow, that Ginko in red is gorgeous.  I've been wanting something in wine, but if that was available for K2 I'd order it this evening.  Wow, wow, WOW!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I love the wine color!!!  Can't wait to get mine too.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

auntmarge said:


> Wow, that Ginko in red is gorgeous. I've been wanting something in wine, but if that was available for K2 I'd order it this evening. Wow, wow, WOW!
> [0/quote]
> 
> I've been told that they are going to offer it in the summer or fall as a K2 cover...:0)


----------



## auntmarge

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I love the wine color!!! Can't wait to get mine too.


I wrote and asked if they would make up one of the non-wine covers in wine (I guess that qualifies as a special order, though I don't really understand why they aren't all available in all colors, like the journals are). They say they're looking to add more colors/designs over the summer and asked which designs I'd like to see in wine. I told them: RoH (duh!); River Garden (might have to get it in red, now that I've seen the Ginko); Celtic Hounds with narrower borders and on front and back, such as they have on the journal; and, I think, Creek Maple.


----------



## Cindy416

I agree with you, auntmarge. If the covers are made to order, you'd think they'd have all covers in all colors. The designs must be pre-stamped for easier tooling. (Just an uneducated guess)  All I know is that my World Tree cover in green is absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## gwen10

I plan to order the red gingko cover for K2 the second it becomes available.  I am having a hard time being patient!


----------



## TheAutomaton

I mentioned it on another thread as well, but for all the people interested in charms (like the sand dollar person) try your local craft store. The jewelry making department will be packed to the rafters with every kind of charm and pendant you can imagine. Cheaper too.
Like I know for a fact that the Micheal's near me carries that dreaming cat pendant/charm. It seem to remember it being $2.99. It was under $4 whatever the price was.
So just thought I would make that suggestion to anyone looking for more variety with the charms.


----------



## Kathy

TheAutomaton said:


> I mentioned it on another thread as well, but for all the people interested in charms (like the sand dollar person) try your local craft store. The jewelry making department will be packed to the rafters with every kind of charm and pendant you can imagine. Cheaper too.
> Like I know for a fact that the Micheal's near me carries that dreaming cat pendant/charm. It seem to remember it being $2.99. It was under $4 whatever the price was.
> So just thought I would make that suggestion to anyone looking for more variety with the charms.


I'll give it a try. I would love to find a sand dollar charm. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

I got my gorgeous Oberon journal cover today! It is Diamond Celtic in wine. I really like it but think I am going to order a specific Kindle cover. I really would like to get a card holder too.


----------



## jazzi

Is it the picture, or are the colors inconsistent on the journal cover?  It looks like brown is bleeding through the red.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

It is the picture, it was taken in a very bright room with a phone....I will see if I can get a better picture that reflects the color better. The color is very consistent, no bleeding at all. This pic may be marginally better, will try during the day tomorrow to get a better pic.


----------



## reemixx

Damn, the pattern on that thing is so intricate.


----------



## jazzi

ravenclawprefect said:


> It is the picture, it was taken in a very bright room with a phone....I will see if I can get a better picture that reflects the color better. The color is very consistent, no bleeding at all. This pic may be marginally better, will try during the day tomorrow to get a better pic.


Oh wow, that is a great looking cover. Thanks for the picture.


----------



## Kind

Great pictures here.


----------



## kevin63

Very Nice!!  I have this journal in purple.  It's a great design.  I light that the design is on the front and back and then there's a small thin strip of the design down the spine.


----------



## cloudyvisions

Hi! First post here!

Just wanted to say thanks for everyone sharing your photos. I was dead set on ordering the Hokusai Wave cover, but after seeing the absolutely gorgeous photos, I've changed my mind and my first cover (and I say that because I'm almost certain that it won't be my only one) will be the Roof of Heaven in purple!

My Kindle should get here before the weekend, and I have a skin and bag on the way. I'll come back and post photos when I get everything! Thanks guys and gals!


----------



## Kathy

Welcome cloudyvisions to KB. Can't wait to see your pictures.


----------



## cloudyvisions

Kathy said:


> Welcome cloudyvisions to KB. Can't wait to see your pictures.


Thanks! I'm eagerly awaiting for some boxes to show up on the front porch. I'm very impatient!


----------



## Angela

cloudyvisions said:


> Hi! First post here!
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks for everyone sharing your photos. I was dead set on ordering the Hokusai Wave cover, but after seeing the absolutely gorgeous photos, I've changed my mind and my first cover (and I say that because I'm almost certain that it won't be my only one) will be the Roof of Heaven in purple!
> 
> My Kindle should get here before the weekend, and I have a skin and bag on the way. I'll come back and post photos when I get everything! Thanks guys and gals!


Hello coudyvisions and welcome to KindleBoards!


----------



## cloudyvisions

Angela said:


> Hello coudyvisions and welcome to KindleBoards!


Thanks! I'll probably be lurking more than anything else haha but this place has been helpful and informative so far!


----------



## ricky

QueenBee said:


> I ordered it on May 8th. It's the Fern Dragonfly Pond and I love, love, love it. It's really gorgeous. I ordered a dragonfly charm separately because I thought they didn't include them anymore. Then I heard that they did, indeed, give you a free charm. So I was kind of bummed thinking I'd get two dragonfly charms. But the free one was a butterfly! So that worked out great.
> 
> I also got a custom skin from decalgirl. It's a picture of a gate with leaves and vines all around that I took in Geneva last summer. I love the gate because it kind of reminds me of "The Secret Garden". The skin is kind of a bright forest-y green and the cover has more of an olivey tone. So I'm not sure if they actually match well. But you only see the skin when the cover is open, so the two colors aren't right up next to each other. And I love both things.
> 
> I'm too tired to take a picture tonight, but maybe I'll post one tomorrow.


The Secret Garden, that was the first book that was read to us by a teacher in school. I will never forget it.


----------



## jazzi

Since no one posted a similar model, thought I'd share the pictures. I just got the Bold Celtic in black, so I'm probably going to let this one go. Check the appropriate section for more information.


----------



## koolmnbv

Heres some pics of mine, Its another K2 cover Purple RoH...I know alot of other people have already posted pics of it but I still wanted to also. 

The skin is from 3acp but I am changing it as soon as my decalgirl skin gets in because I'm kind of worried about this one leaving residue on my k2.

Note: Sorry about the bad pictures, I'm not handy with a camera. Please try to ignore the huge flash in the center of the pics. I took quite a few and these were the best ones (that shows you how bad of a photographer I really am lol)


----------



## JUNEBUG5

My ROH w/ corners in purple!! 



















LOVE!! Beautiful scene!









Soooo glad they sent me the Sun charm...!! I was hoping for it!!









LOVE her Plain Jane white look!! <3 <3 <3 Covered in her Purple Oberon ROH!!









FINALLY have the look I wanted for my K2!! Oberon ROH-- Great protection for my K, beautiful, detailed, & functional!! Wanted a cover to keep my K safe when I decided to take her out places--yet have the option of taking her out easily to enjoy reading "nakey" if I chose to... (which I had preferred). Although reading in the Oberon lately has been fine! LOL!! So we'll see.

Just thought I'd share!


----------



## reemixx

Woohooo! I just won an eBay auction for a Tree of Life in saddle for my K1. I'll be sure to take some pics of it with my Dark Burlwood skin when it arrives. It can't come soon enough - my Kindle keeps falling out of the original cover. Hopefully now I'll have some peace of mind and be able to take it places without fear that it will fall and break.


----------



## Kathy

It is so pretty Junebugs. You will love your cover.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

I got my new Kindle cover the other day, it is gorgeous! I am waiting on a new DecalGirl skin, once it arrives, I will get pictures. It came with a tree of life charm.
















[/color]


----------



## Cindy416

ravenclawprefect said:


> I got my new Kindle cover the other day, it is gorgeous! I am waiting on a new DecalGirl skin, once it arrives, I will get pictures. It came with a tree of life charm.


That's the same cover that I bought, and it is really beautiful. I love the charm, too.

What skin did you get? I got the "Stand Alone" one, which I thought might night go well with the cover since the cover is that beautiful green and the skin is blues. I love the skin, though, because it's very relaxing and gives me a feeling of tranquility.


----------



## kevin63

ravenclawprefect said:


> I got my new Kindle cover the other day, it is gorgeous! I am waiting on a new DecalGirl skin, once it arrives, I will get pictures. It came with a tree of life charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/color]


Very nice! I do like the World Tree design. I'm hoping someone orders it in taupe and posts a picture of it here. I'd like to see it in the taupe color. I'd like to see the Avenue of Trees design in taupe also.


----------



## Kathy

Great cover. Really pretty.


----------



## JUNEBUG5

Kathy said:


> It is so pretty Junebugs. You will love your cover.


Thx!!!!!!  Ya, I'm really enjoying my purple ROH!! So nice!! LOL....*lil update*>> lately I've been reading with the cover on! haha! (But must say I love the fact I can take "her" out w/o any problems quite easily!! YAY!


----------



## Lcky24

ravenclawprefect said:


> I got my new Kindle cover the other day, it is gorgeous! I am waiting on a new DecalGirl skin, once it arrives, I will get pictures. It came with a tree of life charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/color]


Is that a custom skin? I love it and have to have it!


----------



## Cowgirl

Ravenclawprefect...that is the best picture and truest green color of World Tree that I have seen on here.  MOst of the pictures don't pick up the true color...good photography job!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

Weeeelllll...it is not my picture, it is Oberon's but it is the color of my cover. I agree, it is a very good representation of the actual color.

The skin is not custom, it is from DecalGirl and called Sacred. I think it is a greenish color but it may be black...I will see when it arrives.

Once I have the skin, I will get a picture of them together.


----------



## mlewis78

ravenclawprefect said:


> I got my new Kindle cover the other day, it is gorgeous! I am waiting on a new DecalGirl skin, once it arrives, I will get pictures. It came with a tree of life charm.


I love that green. Design is beautiful too. I'm thinking of buying the dragonfly pond in green. I wish that Oberon would show the designs in all (two) of the colors each comes in.
Marti


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

So, I stink at taking pictures but here is an actual picture of my cover and my new skin. These were taken outside so I do have some glare on the skin despite the fact it was in the shade. The green looks washed out, it really is the green like the Oberon picture


----------



## Cowgirl

The same thing happened when I tried to take a picture...I guess I stink at taking pictures also.


----------



## reemixx

ravenclawprefect said:


> So, I stink at taking pictures but here is an actual picture of my cover and my new skin. These were taken outside so I do have some glare on the skin despite the fact it was in the shade. The green looks washed out, it really is the green like the Oberon picture


It's because of the lighting and your camera's white balance setting and colour temperature. There are more blue tones than yellow, that's all.


----------



## kindlevixen

ROH in purple... love it! Well worth the money and I was worried about having second thoughts


----------



## ricky

ROH in Purple is just delicious


----------



## Jaasy

I like the combination...


----------



## Kathy

Love the combo. It is nice having your name on the skin like that.


----------



## mlewis78

I'm getting pretty close to succumbing to ordering a green Oberon cover in either Dragonfly Pond or Tree of Life.  Haven't done it yet.  I should pay my Time Warner bill first, although it's not due until next week.


----------



## DD

patchymama said:


> ROH in purple... love it! Well worth the money and I was worried about having second thoughts


Stunning! How did you get a K1 skin for the back panel? I haven't seen them.


----------



## kindlevixen

DD said:


> Stunning! How did you get a K1 skin for the back panel? I haven't seen them.


It is a custom Mytego.com skin


----------



## DD

patchymama said:


> It is a custom Mytego.com skin


Thanks. I didn't know they covered the back too.


----------



## jazzi

mlewis78 said:


> I'm getting pretty close to succumbing to ordering a green Oberon cover in either Dragonfly Pond or Tree of Life. Haven't done it yet. I should pay my Time Warner bill first, although it's not due until next week.


Order the Oberon. Once you start a good book you won't need cable.


----------



## mlewis78

I ordered the green dragonfly pond before I went to sleep.  Am also getting the wave card holder in green and a bold Celtic bookmark.

My high school's logo (instead of a mascot) was Green Wave and school colors were green and white.  It's a NJ shore town.  If the H. Wave Oberon were available in green, I might have ordered that, but I love the dragonfly pond.

Geez, for every item you order in addition to the first, their US Priority Mail price shoots up.  Ended up paying more than I would have for UPS Ground, but USPS Priority from California to NYC is faster.


----------



## jazzi

mlewis78 said:


> Geez, for every item you order in addition to the first, their US Priority Mail price shoots up. Ended up paying more than I would have for UPS Ground, but USPS Priority from California to NYC is faster.


They could walk it here faster than UPS ground. You made the right move going with USPS Priority.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Like it!  Although it looks a bit blue, I get that it is the glare and it really is green!


----------



## Scheherazade

I think this needs a bump with all the talk of Oberon and people from the other side being directed here to be enabled


----------



## reemixx

More photos for your viewing pleasure. 
Oberon "Tree of Life" with corner straps in saddle, with the "Dark Burlwood" Decal Girl skin.
Click on the image and click "All Sizes" for higher resolution images.


----------



## kevin63

reemixx said:


> More photos for your viewing pleasure.
> Oberon "Tree of Life" with corner straps in saddle, with the "Dark Burlwood" Decal Girl skin.


Looks great. That skin goes well with the cover, great combination.


----------



## DD

reemixx said:


> More photos for your viewing pleasure.
> Oberon "Tree of Life" with corner straps in saddle, with the "Dark Burlwood" Decal Girl skin.
> Click on the image and click "All Sizes" for higher resolution images.


Great combination!


----------



## Meemo

reemixx said:


> More photos for your viewing pleasure.
> Oberon "Tree of Life" with corner straps in saddle, with the "Dark Burlwood" Decal Girl skin.
> Click on the image and click "All Sizes" for higher resolution images.


That's the combination I'll probably end up with - already have the cover (no corners though) - and I'm really leaning towards Burlwood skin. I have Garden at Giverny now, but it's been removed and re-applied and I think it's time for a new one. Will probably wait for one more round of new designs to show up for the K1, and then make the final decision.


----------



## mlewis78

I posted a pic of my green dragonfly pond earlier in this thread.  I've since taken the dragonfly charm off of the bungy, because I found a very small knick in the green leather below the square button.  I've protected the kindle and cover with a BB bag, so that leads me to believe that the dragonfly charm knicked it.

Just wanted you to know in case you have a charm that has any sharp edges on it.  It looks good now without a charm and the knick is so small that I'm not going to sweat it, but at first I was a bit unnerved by it.


----------



## kevin63

I've had this organizer for a little while now. I thought I'd post a picture of it since it shows the Sky Dragon in another color.


----------



## Ruby296

kevin63 said:


> I've had this organizer for a little while now. I thought I'd post a picture of it since it shows the Sky Dragon in another color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i647.photobucket.com/albums/uu192/kew1963/purpleskydragon2.jpg/img]
> 
> [/quote]
> 
> That's very nice looking, love that color!


----------



## Tippy

This is my first attempt to post photos. Hope it works.

Here is a photo of my Oberon purple butterfly cover and Fossil purse. The purse is the perfect size. I am able to put in my checkbooks, credit cards, my Kindle in the Oberon cover, as well as a booklight.










And the Fossil bag closed


----------



## Rasputina

just adding mine to the list.


----------



## Rasputina

reemixx said:


> More photos for your viewing pleasure.
> Oberon "Tree of Life" with corner straps in saddle, with the "Dark Burlwood" Decal Girl skin.
> Click on the image and click "All Sizes" for higher resolution images.


That is a great combination


----------



## Meemo

Rasputina said:


> just adding mine to the list.


So how do you like it now that you have it?


----------



## Rasputina

I really like it. It looks great in person and I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## foxtail

I posted mine in a separate topic, but should add the pics to the database here! I love the Oberon. Also, my first question on the kindleboard was about whether the skins were distracting has been answered: no! I don't notice it at all when I'm reading.

























Kristi


----------



## Ruby296

Tippy said:


> This is my first attempt to post photos. Hope it works.
> 
> Here is a photo of my Oberon purple butterfly cover and Fossil purse. The purse is the perfect size. I am able to put in my checkbooks, credit cards, my Kindle in the Oberon cover, as well as a booklight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Fossil bag closed


I Love that Fossil bag, thanks for the pics!


----------



## Kathy

The Pond in blue is beautiful. I love the Butterfly. That is a really nice purse.


----------



## mlewis78

The sky blue pond cover goes perfectly with your starburst skin.  I have a similar combo in greens.


----------



## foxtail

mlewis78 said:


> The sky blue pond cover goes perfectly with your starburst skin. I have a similar combo in greens.


I like it too! The other skin I bought is Lily, but this one pleased me more.

I wonder how long till I find myself on the Oberon pages again- green, purple, red...all of these lovely colors!


----------



## mistyd107

anyone  have ROH in sky blue


----------



## mlewis78

Just got my new Oberon sky blue ROH cover (K1). They sent me the sun charm with it. It's darker than the photos and the flash bounces off on the 2nd and 3rd photos:


----------



## frojazz

Your ROH looks fantastic, mlewis.  Thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## mlewis78

frojazz said:


> Your ROH looks fantastic, mlewis. Thanks for sharing your pics!


Thanks for your response.


----------



## kevindorsey

Both of those dark blue ones are freakin' sweet.


----------



## Meemo

Traded my ToL for the purple Butterfly - got my new skin recently, so am posting a pic of the new combo (I've got the velcro)...think I'm done now for awhile, I'm really happy with them both. I actually was very drawn to the Whimsical decalgirl even before I got the new cover - almost didn't get it because it felt too "matchy matchy", but I like this skin a lot.


----------



## Kathy

Meemo, It is a perfect combo. The skin really goes well with the cover.


----------



## GreenThumb

mlewis78 said:


> Just got my new Oberon sky blue ROH cover (K1). They sent me the sun charm with it. It's darker than the photos and the flash bounces off on the 2nd and 3rd photos:


I can't stand it. I'm ordering one of these gorgeous sky blue ROH's. I keep coming back to your pictures to tell myself, nah, it isn't that great, save your money. But nope, it really is. Thank you for helping me to decide!


----------



## mlewis78

GreenThumb said:


> I can't stand it. I'm ordering one of these gorgeous sky blue ROH's. I keep coming back to your pictures to tell myself, nah, it isn't that great, save your money. But nope, it really is. Thank you for helping me to decide!


That's what I was doing before I ordered mine. Kept coming back to it and had to order to get over my obsession. I'm happy with it and think I am satiated for the month, at least.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Augh!  I started this thread oh so many months ago and now I am back to square 1 as I choose a new skin/Oberon for my impending K2 order!

My eyes are going crossed looking at all these loverly combos!!


----------



## Kathy

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Augh! I started this thread oh so many months ago and now I am back to square 1 as I choose a new skin/Oberon for my impending K2 order!
> 
> My eyes are going crossed looking at all these loverly combos!!


The new Sky Blue color is so beautiful. I know you had the Dragonfly Pond like I did. It was so soft and the new Hokusai Wave in the Sky Blue is soft like it was. Love it. Happy hunting.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Thanks, Kathy!  Once I saw your K1 combo pics, I knew I had to have it and I have loved it ever since...Lily and Dragonfly Pond are still wonderful but I REALLY like the Red Ginko....although after seeing pics of the different cover in sky blue, I am noticing that the skins I most like would go with that better....

AAUUGGHH!!!  

If this is the only thing in my life I am so torn about, then I am truly blessed!!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Oh my goodness!!

I was so convinced that I wanted the Red Ginko cover and was torn over the Pink Tranquality skin and the Orient skin. But then, Kathy pointed out that the sky blue color is so nice. She has it in Housaki wave. So I started looking at that cover and I see that there are no less than 6 skins that I LOVE that would match it beautifully!! And skins are cheaper to change out than Oberons....

Of course my DH and DS could care less when I asked them their opinions.... 

Does anyone have a pic of the Sky Blue Housaki Wave  Oberon?


----------



## DD

mlewis78 said:


> Just got my new Oberon sky blue ROH cover (K1). They sent me the sun charm with it. It's darker than the photos and the flash bounces off on the 2nd and 3rd photos:
> 
> <images removed>


This is a color I wished for when they first started making ROH but they didn't have it then so I bought it in purple. I love my purple but this is just gorgeous! I'm trying to justify buying the blue one in the same design but I just know my purple one will stay in a drawer if I do.


----------



## kevin63

DD said:


> This is a color I wished for when they first started making ROH but they didn't have it then so I bought it in purple. I love my purple but this is just gorgeous! I'm trying to justify buying the blue one in the same design but I just know my purple one will stay in a drawer if I do.


Diane--

Hi!
Long time------ You can always sell your purple one if that happens. I don't think you'll have trouble selling it.


----------



## luvmy4brats

kevin63 said:


> Diane--
> 
> Hi!
> Long time------ You can always sell your purple one if that happens. I don't think you'll have trouble selling it.


Nope, you'd have no trouble at all. I know several people who would like that cover.

Is your corners or velcro?


----------



## libros_lego

I would also like the sky blue ROH for my K2, but I already have the fern forest oberon cover. Hopefully, someday.


----------



## Kathy

I have the Sky Blue Hokusai Wave, but I'm out of town. I can take pictures with my phone, but they won't be as good. I just found out that I have to stay until next Friday, but will post them when I get home. I know that is a week and I'm sure you don't want to wait that long. I'm visiting a friend this weekend and if she has a camera I'll borrow it and take pictures for you. Just to let you know the pictures on Oberon are a much brighter blue than in person. The blue is a soft blue with no green tones at all. I had the navy and really perfer the Sky Blue. The wave shows up more in the Sky Blue.


----------



## Adele

I just received my Avenue of Trees.


----------



## Kathy

Beautiful cover Adele. 

Here is a photo of the Hokusai Wave in Sky Blue. I'm sorry it isn't as good as could be. This is as close as I could get. I took this with my cell phone. But you can see that the wave really shows up well in the Sky Blue.


----------



## kevin63

Kathy--

I do like that.  It looks like a really different blue than the ROH and the dragonfly pond.


----------



## Cindy416

Adele said:


> I just received my Avenue of Trees.


My daughter has the Avenue of Trees in fern green, just like yours, Adele, and it's beautiful. I'm sure you love yours.


----------



## Adele

I was attending a training session today and had this on the desk (reading it every break); I would catch myself looking at the forest and feeling like I could just walk into it.

I think I like it.


----------



## Chloista

luvmy4brats said:


> I actually do like the Raven cover. However, being a Steelers fan, Ravens of any sort are not allowed in my house


LOL. This post made me laugh since I'm a Ravens fan and don't allow any black and gold in the house!

Ah, rivalries are such great fun!


----------



## natty

I have just spent ages here looking at all of your great pics and waiting for my purple ROH to arrive and lo and behold, here it is.  

I am in Australia and it only took 5 days to arrive.

I have been obsessed with reading the discussions and looking at all of the various designs and now I know I am going to be broke as there are so many that I would love to have.

It is bad enough with all the books I am purchasing!

Thank you for all of your pics and interesting posts.

It has been great fun reading them all.


----------



## Cindy416

Adele said:


> I was attending a training session today and had this on the desk (reading it every break); I would catch myself looking at the forest and feeling like I could just walk into it.
> 
> I think I like it.


That's what I love about Megan's Avenue of Trees. I like my World Tree cover a lot, but I can't get the feeling of walking into it like you do with the Avenue of Trees. It is definitely my favorite cover.


----------



## kevin63

Adele said:


> I just received my Avenue of Trees.


This is one design I keep coming back to. I love the design, just not sure I want it in the colors offered. I do like that they put a picture of it in the taupe color (It's in the DX section). I still have yet to figure out what color the taupe really is. I'm going to get another cover soon, I'm just not sure if I want the taupe Avenue of Trees or the Sky Blue Hokusai Wave. I already have the Wave in Navy so I think I may go for the Avenue of Trees. I've been wanting a taupe one for so long. I just need to bit the bullet and do it and quit talking about it. I just hope the taupe is on the white side of beige and not the yellow side of beige.


----------



## Spiritwind 1

"I actually do like the Raven cover. However, being a Steelers fan, Ravens of any sort are not allowed in my house" Luvmy4brats

I also am a avid Steelers Fan, just waiting to get season tickets!! Let's go Steelers!! LOL 
Love the Avenue of Trees.


----------



## Cindy416

kevin63 said:


> This is one design I keep coming back to. I love the design, just not sure I want it in the colors offered. I do like that they put a picture of it in the taupe color (It's in the DX section). I still have yet to figure out what color the taupe really is. I'm going to get another cover soon, I'm just not sure if I want the taupe Avenue of Trees or the Sky Blue Hokusai Wave. I already have the Wave in Navy so I think I may go for the Avenue of Trees. I've been wanting a taupe one for so long. I just need to bit the bullet and do it and quit talking about it. I just hope the taupe is on the white side of beige and not the yellow side of beige.


I love the ocean, and the sky blue Hokusai Wave is beautiful. Wish there were a cover that's just a beautiful ocean scene, you know.... sandy beach, palm trees, mountain in the background. Now that's one I couldn't resist. I'd like the Avenue of Trees in the green like my World Tree. It's a beautiful color. Good luck making your choice. It takes me forever to decide things like skins, covers, etc.


----------



## nancyney

I agree!  If only there was a cover with the ocean and palm trees!  That would be the coolest thing ever.  I live halfway between Malibu and Santa Monica, right on the coast.  You can see the ocean from my house.  Because of that I bought the Seaside journal in fern.  I don't love it.  I think that it is the color. If it were a different color perhaps the grass and waves would show up better.  Does anyone have the Seaside cover?  It doesn't seem very popular, at least on this board.  I am thinking *maybe* of selling it.  Just got it a week ago.  Darn.


----------



## kimmysue

I'm sure your cover would sell at the speed of light on this board...Oberons always seem to!

Kim


----------



## Cindy416

nancyney said:


> I agree! If only there was a cover with the ocean and palm trees! That would be the coolest thing ever. I live halfway between Malibu and Santa Monica, right on the coast. You can see the ocean from my house. Because of that I bought the Seaside journal in fern. I don't love it. I think that it is the color. If it were a different color perhaps the grass and waves would show up better. Does anyone have the Seaside cover? It doesn't seem very popular, at least on this board. I am thinking *maybe* of selling it. Just got it a week ago. Darn.


I can't even begin to imagine what it would be like to live where you do, Nancy. (And I have a pretty good imagination!) There is absolutely NOTHING in nature that I love more than the ocean. I'd love to see some photos of the area around where you live if you'd be willing to share.


----------



## nancyney

Cindy, I would LOVE to share photos of our view!  First I have to figure out how to get photos up on the board, but I will figure it out.  To make it on topic I will have to photograph my Oberon cover with the ocean in the background!  I can do it.  Stay tuned!


----------



## luvshihtzu

Foxtail,
I love that blue Oberon Journal cover for your Kindle2.  Those buttons are so much prettier than the actual Oberon Kindle cover buttons.  

I now have a Kindle DX and need to know if anyone tried using the extra large Oberon Journal with the Amazon DX cover?  If so, can you turn the cover back on itself?  How is the fit?

luvshihtzu


----------



## Cindy416

nancyney said:


> Cindy, I would LOVE to share photos of our view! First I have to figure out how to get photos up on the board, but I will figure it out. To make it on topic I will have to photograph my Oberon cover with the ocean in the background! I can do it. Stay tuned!


Nancy, there's a thread entitled "A Picture's Worth 10,000 Words" (or something very similar) where you can post any photos that you want. Although I (and many others) LOVE to see Oberons, you could post on the other thread.


----------



## DD

kevin63 said:


> Diane--
> 
> Hi!
> Long time------ You can always sell your purple one if that happens. I don't think you'll have trouble selling it.


I'm seriously thinking of that, Kevin.


----------



## kevin63

DD said:


> I'm seriously thinking of that, Kevin.


Go for it!! You can order the Sky Blue one and then after you get and if you like it more, sell the purple one.


----------



## amyv

Here is my fern Dragonfly Pond with my Borsa Bella Retro large k2 bag:


----------



## Neo

amyv said:


> Here is my fern Dragonfly Pond with my Borsa Bella Retro large k2 bag:


Very nice!!!!!!! Love the button and the frog!!!!!


----------



## edost

My Kindle DX cover just arrived. This is the Creekbed Maple in Dark Green.























































With the Mighty Bright light attached:










Thanks,

Eric


----------



## kevin63

Very nice Eric.  I love the green leather.  I have it in the forest design.  It's my favorite cover.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Beautiful Eric! The green Creekbed Maple has been on my wishlist for awhile now.


----------



## Cindy416

It's beautiful. My World Tree cover is the dark green one, and it's beautiful, too.


----------



## capnfrank

I love that dark green color!
I'm so glad I chose it for my Forest cover I just ordered!


----------



## everyman

here is my new dark green world tree dx cover:


----------



## mlewis78

I like both of those green KDX covers.


----------



## MarthaT

that looks really nice


----------



## Neo

capnfrank said:


> I love that dark green color!
> I'm so glad I chose it for my Forest cover I just ordered!


I have the Forest too (albeit in Fern), I'm sure you are going to love it! I've had it a few months now, and I'm still not tired of it. Please post pix when you get it! 

BTW, your cat seems to be the twin of mine, and he is gorgeous (of course!)


----------



## capnfrank

My avatar is my little girl kitten Gitana Marcella, she is my polydactyl sweetheart.
You can see more pictures of her on my blog at http://capnfrank.blogspot.com/2008/01/introducing-gitana.html

To stay slightly on topic, how long has it been taking people to hear from Oberon about their KDX covers?
I ordered mine only yesterday but it seems like forever *sigh*


----------



## kevin63

I haven't ordered a DX cover from them, but I've ordered several other items, K2 covers, bookmarks, organizers and journals.  It usually that a week to go from where they are in California to my house in Saint Louis, MO.


----------



## KasperKindler

Thought I would post this just received Humming Bird in Red - love it!


----------



## Googlegirl

capnfrank said:


> My avatar is my little girl kitten Gitana Marcella, she is my polydactyl sweetheart.
> You can see more pictures of her on my blog at http://capnfrank.blogspot.com/2008/01/introducing-gitana.html
> 
> To stay slightly on topic, how long has it been taking people to hear from Oberon about their KDX covers?
> I ordered mine only yesterday but it seems like forever *sigh*


Aww what a sweet kitty! 
My avatar is my polydactyl kitty, Huckleberry Finn.


----------



## luvmy4brats

KasperKindle said:


> Thought I would post this just received Humming Bird in Red - love it!


Wow! That is so pretty and I want one. I'll be ordering mine next week.


----------



## kevin63

luvmy4brats said:


> Wow! That is so pretty and I want one. I'll be ordering mine next week.


Heather -

You going to do it in the red? I like it, just too feminine for me. I have several hummingbirds on the deck each morning and early evening. Love them, just can't do that cover, but I do think it's a great design. I think it would look great in the sky blue and of course, purple.


----------



## luvmy4brats

kevin63 said:


> Heather -
> 
> You going to do it in the red? I like it, just too feminine for me. I have several hummingbirds on the deck each morning and early evening. Love them, just can't do that cover, but I do think it's a great design. I think it would look great in the sky blue and of course, purple.


Yes, I think the red. I have the sky blue Butterfly and have imposed a rule that I can only have one of each color or design. Although, I will admit I'm seriously tempted to get it in the blue. Especially after my experience with the Leather Lotion yesterday.


----------



## kevin63

luvmy4brats said:


> Yes, I think the red. I have the sky blue Butterfly and have imposed a rule that I can only have one of each color or design. Although, I will admit I'm seriously tempted to get it in the blue. Especially after my experience with the Leather Lotion yesterday.


What do you mean your experience with the Leather Lotion? What did it do for your cover?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Here's the link to the thread:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,11663.0.html

It made my blue a bit darker and much more rich looking. From pretty to gorgeous. I wish I had taken before and after pictures. It also softened it up some.


----------



## kevin63

luvmy4brats said:


> Here's the link to the thread:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,11663.0.html
> 
> It made my blue a bit darker and much more rich looking. From pretty to gorgeous. I wish I had taken before and after pictures. It also softened it up some.


Cool. Thanks, I'm going to try it on my forest cover and wave cover.


----------



## mistyd107

anyone have pics of the blue butterfly or hummingbird?


----------



## everyman

Kevin, please let us know how they look once you apply the leather lotion.  Could you take pictures? Before and after?  If not, I'd still like to hear your thoughts.
I talked to Becca at Oberon and she said that every cover gets a coating of Leather Lotion applied with a clean dry cloth. She said once they apply it they use a shoe brush to polish it.  
Rich


----------



## luvmy4brats

mistyd107 said:


> anyone have pics of the blue butterfly or hummingbird?


I'll post pictures of the blue Butterfly in a bit.


----------



## F1Wild

Awesome cover and so detailed!  A true work of art that will be cherished for a long time!


----------



## Annie

I got my Sky Blue Dragonfly KDX cover last week or so, but haven't had the chance to post pictures. So here they are.


----------



## Cindy416

I know I've said it before, but it bears repeating: I LOVE the sky blue Oberons. I may have to sell my dark green World Tree, which is only a couple of months old, in perfect condition, and is beautiful in its own right. The sky blue Hokusai wave one, though, really has me in its spell.


----------



## F1Wild

Beautiful rich color!!  Good combo - love the blues...ok, love them all!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Ooooh, that is pretty!!  Making me have doubts about my red ginko k2 that should be here today...


----------



## mistyd107

not to be rude...I'm having computer problems and I am missing a lot of images today so I honestly don't know has the sky blue butterfly cover been posted yet?  again sorry for asking


----------



## Meemo

mistyd107 said:


> not to be rude...I'm having computer problems and I am missing a lot of images today so I honestly don't know has the sky blue butterfly cover been posted yet? again sorry for asking


Here's a link to a picture of it...
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=10056.0

You'll need to scroll down....


----------



## luvmy4brats

Oops, I forgot to post my Butterfly pictures...Give me just a few minutes.


----------



## mistyd107

Meemo said:


> Here's a link to a picture of it...
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=10056.0
> 
> You'll need to scroll down....


thanks


----------



## luvmy4brats

Here it is. (same one from the other thread). I just tried taking some new ones, but they turned out really dark.










Here's a picture of front and back. It's nowhere near this dark. Much closer to the first picture.


----------



## mistyd107

thanks its a BEAUTIFUL cover and just helped me make my decicion and gave me something else to ask Don about.  No wool would certainly help considering my baby(a yellow lab) sheds like mad...Is it sept yet??  I forgot a dang medical expense will be eating my fun money in August


----------



## joanne29

My new hummingbird Oberon cover is awesome!


----------



## crebel

On my monitor both the red and blue hummingbird covers appear to have a smooth (slightly pebbled?) black background to the birds, is this accurate.  Both cover and skin combinations are beautiful!


----------



## Kathy

Finally made it home. Here are the pictures of the Sky Blue Hokusai Wave and Surfer's Dream combo.


----------



## stacydan

Beautiful!  My sky blue wave is on its way!  I like that skin combo with it too!  I ordered the absolute power but after awhile I may switch to that one, I like the way it looks together.  all the Oberon covers are so gorgeous it was agonizing making a decision and I am still second guessing myself.  Now I'm considering a checkbook cover and/or small journal.  but there are lots of color choices and even more designs for those and I just can't decide!

great picture, and it really shows the detail and the color


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

ohOOh, that blue Hummingbird is so pretty!!


----------



## corkyb

I was thinking a red hummingbird, but now I might just have to have that blue one....gorgeous.


----------



## joanne29

crebel said:


> On my monitor both the red and blue hummingbird covers appear to have a smooth (slightly pebbled?) black background to the birds, is this accurate. Both cover and skin combinations are beautiful!


Yes that is a good discription of it. It is so beautiful in person.
Thanks


----------



## Kathy

stacydan said:


> Beautiful! My sky blue wave is on its way! I like that skin combo with it too! I ordered the absolute power but after awhile I may switch to that one, I like the way it looks together. all the Oberon covers are so gorgeous it was agonizing making a decision and I am still second guessing myself. Now I'm considering a checkbook cover and/or small journal. but there are lots of color choices and even more designs for those and I just can't decide!
> 
> great picture, and it really shows the detail and the color


The picture is a tad lighter on my screen than it is in person. I love the color and I am happy with the combo.


----------



## libros_lego

The sky blue color is really nice. I'm really dying to have a sky blue ROH now.


----------



## Ruby296

I have the wave in navy for K1, but it's stunning in the sky blue.  Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## Seamonkey

finally got my Oberon Cover of Choice.. Gingko in Fern

So my matchy set is complete:










Borsa Bella Travel Bag with OberonK2 peeking out










Oberon Gingko in Fern










Detail of pattern and button










DecalGirl Clovers skin on K2










Gingko is a wraparound


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Your combo is lovely!  Congratulations...


----------



## intinst

Great Kombo! Love the skin and the colors.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Sure wish my Red Ginko K2 cover would get here.....

*stupidFedExGroundtakestoostinkinlongtogethere...dontknowwhyIchoseitwhenihavealwaysusedUSPSinthepastandtheyonlytookafewdays*


----------



## Seamonkey

My Gingko was here in a flash.. priority mail I think.. but I'm in the same state.. 500 miles away.


----------



## Cindy416

Your covers/skins are all beautiful, but the sky blue Hokusai wave is fantastic. I can't believe how much different it looks in the sky blue than in navy. (The navy is very pretty, but doesn't really show off the tooling.)


----------



## Kathy

Cindy416 said:


> Your covers/skins are all beautiful, but the sky blue Hokusai wave is fantastic. I can't believe how much different it looks in the sky blue than in navy. (The navy is very pretty, but doesn't really show off the tooling.)


You are right. That is what I like the best about the Sky Blue, you can see the design so much better.


----------



## F1Wild

Awesome combos and covers...keeps me drooling!


----------



## auntmarge

This is the cover I just converted to have hinges (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,11885.0.html). The skin is from 3acp. Yesterday I had a chance to compare this purple with my niece's K1 butterfly, and I do prefer hers (the old purple), but this one is beautiful in its detail, a bit more blue than this shows on my monitor.










The other thing I noticed is how roughly finished the inside of this leather is compared to my niece's, which is completely smooth. I think the roughness adds to the thickness, which is unfortunate. I'd be interested in what others have noticed about the roughness: is mine an anomaly, or is this how they are finished now? Here's a photo which shows the inside finish I have:


----------



## Rhiathame

I finally got my custom Tego skin and my Gingko Kindle is now complete!


----------



## mlewis78

Rhiathame said:


> I finally got my custom Tego skin and my Gingko Kindle is now complete!


Very nice kombo!!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Rhiathame - I love your combo...the red ginko is gorgeous (love the button) and I really like how your skin is black on the top right corner where the bungee is...looks great!


----------



## Leslie

Auntmarge...my purple ROH (one of the original ones, dark purple, I got it back in March) is much smoother on the inside than your picture. My red gingko, which I just received last week, looks like the one in Rhiathame's picture. The DX cover is the nicest of all, since it is finished on the inside.

L


----------



## stacydan

Here is Annabelle in her Absolute Power DecalGirl skin and the Sky Blue Oberon Wave










A beautiful Borsa Bella bag completes the ensemble


----------



## DearReader

I debated for months over these accessories. They all arrived today, all at once, from three different locations.

From Oberon -- K2 cover, Creekside Maple in saddle
From DecalGirl -- Ask skin by Michel Keck
From BorsaBella -- Large K2 bag, Red Rocks

Plus some bonus extras that I couldn't resist. DD helped me with the skinning which I had never done. She took the pictures too, and helped me post them. Thanks sweetie.



















Here is an extra bag that I had to have, the hipster in Geisha, and a pewter feather barrette and key necklace from Oberon.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

DearReader said:


> I debated for months over these accessories. They all arrived today, all at once, from three different locations.
> 
> From Oberon -- K2 cover, Creekside Maple in saddle
> From DecalGirl -- Ask skin by Michel Keck
> From BorsaBella -- Large K2 bag, Red Rocks


I LOVE your skin and BB bag combo! (love the Oberon too, but that skin and bag look like they were made for eachother!)


----------



## jazzi

Today's arrival of the U.S. Mail brought a couple of decals and my Bold Celtic in wine for the DX.


----------



## Kathy

They are all so beautiful. You just can't beat Oberon covers and DecalGirl skins. Seeing all of the pictures, I want to go out and buy more. I am resisting.


----------



## DearReader

> I LOVE your skin and BB bag combo! (love the Oberon too, but that skin and bag look like they were made for eachother!)


I know, looking at the pictures the cover seems almost an afterthought... but it wasn't, it was the driving force. I will read with it tonight for the first time. It is already one of my most prized possessions, second only to the device inside.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

DearReader said:


> I know, looking at the pictures the cover seems almost an afterthought... but it wasn't, it was the driving force. I will read with it tonight for the first time. It is already one of my most prized possessions, second only to the device inside.


I think the whole thing is stunning...I just bought a creek bed maple and I can't wait to receive it! And saddle will go with everything...just a note...it is possible to scratch your Oberon cover (I know, I've done it  )...you may want to check out the Oberon care and feeding thread...have a wonderful time with your K and cover! 
modified to change smiley - still trying to remember the codes


----------



## DearReader

> just a note...it is possible to scratch your Oberon cover (I know, I've done it )...you may want to check out the Oberon care and feeding thread...


Never fear, those pewter jewelry pieces were just resting on top for the photo op. The worst abuse that my Oberon cover will endure is my constant noaching of it while I read. That is a Pennsylvania Dutch term (Dutch means Deutch as in German, not Dutch as in Netherlands) and "noaching" is loosely translated as "obsessive touching or handling". Like I had to tell my five-year-old, years ago, not to noach her hamster too much.

My new cover and bags are irresistably noachable.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

DearReader said:


> Never fear, those pewter jewelry pieces were just resting on top for the photo op. The worst abuse that my Oberon cover will endure is my constant noaching of it while I read. That is a Pennsylvania Dutch term (Dutch means Deutch as in German, not Dutch as in Netherlands) and "noaching" is loosely translated as "obsessive touching or handling". Like I had to tell my five-year-old, years ago, not to noach her hamster too much.
> 
> My new cover and bags are irresistably noachable.


You're kidding!? I'm PA Dutch, too. We live in MO, but my family is all from Oley, PA...my dad is still trying to teach me some words...like sushlick (I don't know the spellings, just the words) and rootchy.


----------



## julip

Hi - I'm Juli, and I posted a short first post in the welcome thread. I just found this board a couple of weeks ago and already have a growing ensemble for my K2, which hasn't even arrived yet. You all are total enablers!  I already have a weakness for accessories, so wandering into the Accessories forum was a losing battle. Anyway, here's what I have so far. I'll take some better pics with my 'real' camera when everything is all put together, but I had to share this quick iPhone shot since my BB and Oberon arrived today.

I already had the bronze Marc Jacobs bag, which the BB bag fits into perfectly in one of the open side pockets (on either side of the zipper main comp). BB bag is the travel bag in Morning Glory, which Melissa didn't have listed as a choice for any Kindle bags, but she had enough to make me one - she is terrific! Oberon is sky blue Peacock. DecalGirl skin is Blue Crush. I liked how the Morning Glory leaves pattern mimicked the heart shape of the peacock feathers, and Melissa was so nice to accommodate my request to highlight that part of the pattern for me.

Love everything. Can't wait for the star of the show to finally arrive. Thank you all for your pictures, tips, and advice! You made me discover things I didn't realize I couldn't live without. As I told Melissa, I have to remind myself the Kindle is for reading, and not for outfitting.


----------



## koolmnbv

Julip, I can't tell you how crazy I am for the blue peacock. So beautiful!


----------



## F1Wild

Rhiathame said:


> I finally got my custom Tego skin and my Gingko Kindle is now complete!


Sooooooooooooooooooo awesome!!! I am still awaiting my custom Tego. When did you order yours? I thought we did it around the same time. BTW, I keep mentioning the Oberon Ginkgo in red and then my husband remarks about getting it as a gift...for birthday (not until Nov!) or Christmas (!!!!!).


----------



## F1Wild

DearReader said:


> I debated for months over these accessories. They all arrived today, all at once, from three different locations.
> 
> From Oberon -- K2 cover, Creekside Maple in saddle
> From DecalGirl -- Ask skin by Michel Keck
> From BorsaBella -- Large K2 bag, Red Rocks
> 
> Plus some bonus extras that I couldn't resist. DD helped me with the skinning which I had never done. She took the pictures too, and helped me post them. Thanks sweetie.
> Here is an extra bag that I had to have, the hipster in Geisha, and a pewter feather barrette and key necklace from Oberon.


Sensational combo!!!


----------



## F1Wild

jazzi said:


> Today's arrival of the U.S. Mail brought a couple of decals and my Bold Celtic in wine for the DX.


So nice...now where is my delivery? Hahaha


----------



## F1Wild

julip said:


> Hi - I'm Juli, and I posted a short first post in the welcome thread. I just found this board a couple of weeks ago and already have a growing ensemble for my K2, which hasn't even arrived yet. You all are total enablers!  I already have a weakness for accessories, so wandering into the Accessories forum was a losing battle. Anyway, here's what I have so far. I'll take some better pics with my 'real' camera when everything is all put together, but I had to share this quick iPhone shot since my BB and Oberon arrived today.
> 
> I already had the bronze Marc Jacobs bag, which the BB bag fits into perfectly in one of the open side pockets (on either side of the zipper main comp). BB bag is the travel bag in Morning Glory, which Melissa didn't have listed as a choice for any Kindle bags, but she had enough to make me one - she is terrific! Oberon is sky blue Peacock. DecalGirl skin is Blue Crush. I liked how the Morning Glory leaves pattern mimicked the heart shape of the peacock feathers, and Melissa was so nice to accommodate my request to highlight that part of the pattern for me.
> 
> Love everything. Can't wait for the star of the show to finally arrive. Thank you all for your pictures, tips, and advice! You made me discover things I didn't realize I couldn't live without. As I told Melissa, I have to remind myself the Kindle is for reading, and not for outfitting.


Welcome to the forum...and the money vacuum that only seems to regurgitate Kindle accessories!


----------



## everyman

jazzy your bold celtic knots in wine and dcalgirl zen skin.  fantastic.  looks so great.


----------



## jazzi

everyman said:


> jazzy your bold celtic knots in wine and dcalgirl zen skin. fantastic. looks so great.


Thanks. I was a little disappointed in the color match. For some reason I thought the trim on the zen was reddish, and would match the wine color of the Oberon. As you can see, it's more of an orange. My other skin is "by any other name" (a rose), that will certainly match the cover better, but I'm gonna stick with the zen for awhile, since it's the best application of a skin I've ever done.


----------



## Seamonkey

auntmarge said:


> .
> The other thing I noticed is how roughly finished the inside of this leather is compared to my niece's, which is completely smooth. I think the roughness adds to the thickness, which is unfortunate. I'd be interested in what others have noticed about the roughness: is mine an anomaly, or is this how they are finished now? Here's a photo which shows the inside finish I have:


Auntmarge.. I only recently got my only Oberon (the fern gingko a couple of screens back.. but the inside of mind has very smooth straight edges on the black leather. I would send that image to them and see what they think.. would think they'd want to make it more perfect (but others may say this isn't uncommon?)


----------



## Seamonkey

Juli, good to see you here!!  

Juli will fit in so well here with all of us enablers; she's a wonderfully resourceful provider of info and enabler herself.

Juli, can't wait until you get your Kindle in hand and then dress him or her up!

I had to wait and wait, but the Gingko button is totally worth the wait (as is the gingko cover and I love the fern color.  Love the red, too, but guess I'm a pureist and gingko leaves are.. fern to me.. unfortunately Oberon hides he fern gingko image off in the jourlal section and I think only in one of the three sizes, but long ago, I had visited every page of their site and fell in love).

I also have the scent amulet in the Gingko pattern..  just wonderful.

DearReader.. that borsa bella bag is wonderful!!  And the skin looks made for it. 

Lynn 

I also hw


----------



## jazzi

Seamonkey said:


> Auntmarge.. I only recently got my only Oberon (the fern gingko a couple of screens back.. but the inside of mind has very smooth straight edges on the black leather. I would send that image to them and see what they think.. would think they'd want to make it more perfect (but others may say this isn't uncommon?)


I only have the DX cover to compare it to, but mine is not like that at all. Smooth, straight lines.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

YAY!!  My Red Ginko K2 cover came today!!!  FINALLY!!!  It is so pretty, but it is more of a matte than I thought it would be.  I'm wondering if that leather lotion stuff would help it??  I need to figure out where I can get some....

Roarke is looking HANDSOME in his Stand Alone skin and Red Ginko jacket....


----------



## Kathy

We need pictures KindleKay. I'm glad you finally got it. Roarke has an excellent coat.


----------



## DearReader

> DearReader.. that borsa bella bag is wonderful!! And the skin looks made for it.


Looking at pictures from three different sources, I could only hope the colors would complement the way I hoped.

I noticed about the Michel Keck skins, that she uses the same wonderful blues and greens and siennas in many of her designs. So on DecalGirl if you sort on abstract designs, you will find hers that are available, and you can pretty much pick them out just by the colors. Any one of them would go with the Red Rocks fabric from Borsa Bella.

As I mentioned before, I am not a fan of abstract art, but the colors in Keck's designs sold me. They are just gorgeous.


----------



## auntmarge

jazzi said:


> I only have the DX cover to compare it to, but mine is not line that at all. Smooth, straight lines.





Seamonkey said:


> Auntmarge.. I only recently got my only Oberon (the fern gingko a couple of screens back.. but the inside of mind has very smooth straight edges on the black leather. I would send that image to them and see what they think.. would think they'd want to make it more perfect (but others may say this isn't uncommon?)


Sorry, I should have been more clear: it's not the straight-edge of the leather I was questioning - I did that myself to make room for inserting a hinge mechanism. My question is on the rough back of the leather. My niece's purple Butterfly K1 cover (the old purple) has an almost suede-smooth inside leather surface. Mine is very rough leather, not very finished-looking and uncomfortable in comparison.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

auntmarge, I hear you!  I got my K2 Red Ginko Oberon today and the inside pocket leather is rough and feels YUCKY!!  I have had 2 other Oberon's for my K1 and the inside of the pocket leather on them was so soft.  When I slid my fingers in to hold it, it felt nice.  This one feels icky and makes my skin crawl it is so rough...


----------



## Kathy

I wonder why they leather would be rough. I just felt mine and it the suede-smooth feel. I wonder if it has something to do with the wrap around designs?


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

The roughness is not on the back of the outside leather, it is the back of the leather that the Kindle starps onto on the inside of the cover.  Does that make sense?


----------



## Chloista

I'm hopeless at color combos!

If you were thinking about getting the Mona Lisa decal skin (I love it!), which Oberon cover for your K2 would you consider?

My problem is I like the blue Roof of Heaven cover... but think that would not go very well with the Mona Lisa decal skin.

Any suggestions?  PLEASE?

And I am torn between a Messenger Bag that Sugar showed in one thread or an Oberon handbag large enough for the Kindle.

Decisions, decisions!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Many told me to not worry that the skin matches the cover....You can't see the cover when reading anyway.

I have the Red Ginko K2 cover and Decal Girl's Stand Alone skin.  LOVING it!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I've had both and I think the covers with the smoother insides are the older covers. They switched tanners some months back (when the purple changed) and that's when I noticed the change on the inside of the covers. The leather from the new tannery is just a slight bit thicker as well. It is also more of a matte finish (although that went right away with the application of the leather care product I used)

Of course, these are just my observations.


----------



## luvmy4brats

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Many told me to not worry that the skin matches the cover....You can't see the cover when reading anyway.


What she said! 

Get whichever ones make you happy, don't worry about matching


----------



## DearReader

> My problem is I like the blue Roof of Heaven cover... but think that would not go very well with the Mona Lisa decal skin.


My advise would be to pick your cover first, it is the biggest investment. Skins will come and go. Bags too, though complementing colors is fun. It took me four months to decide. And if the skin doesn't match the cover, so what. Go with what speaks to you.

I'm off to study Mona Lisa. I know the Oberon designs by heart so I'll see what occurs to me...


----------



## DearReader

> My problem is I like the blue Roof of Heaven cover... but think that would not go very well with the Mona Lisa decal skin.


Oh man, that Mona Lisa is so neutral that you could go with almost any color cover that you like, including the blue RoH. The only color that I think would clash is green or fern. You could do wine, or red, or blue, or taupe, or saddle, or navy.

Get the cover you like best. Skins are disposable.


----------



## Chloista

Thanks to all of you!

I truly am leaning to the blue roof of heaven and the Mona Lisa.

Boy, I really hate decisions!!!

Thanks!


----------



## Chloista

One last question:  how difficult is it to put on the skin?  Can I screw this up? Oh nooooo!


----------



## ellesu

The lovely pictures in this thread confiirm my belief that there is no chance of making a wrong decision when buying an Oberon.  I read that you can request no wool on an Oberon Kindle cover.  If you buy a cover without the wool, what material would be there -- just the leather? Are the large leather journals made the same as Kindle covers with regard to wool facing/lining on the inside?

Great choices everyone!


----------



## Kathy

luvmy4brats said:


> I've had both and I think the covers with the smoother insides are the older covers. They switched tanners some months back (when the purple changed) and that's when I noticed the change on the inside of the covers. The leather from the new tannery is just a slight bit thicker as well. It is also more of a matte finish (although that went right away with the application of the leather care product I used)
> 
> Of course, these are just my observations.


I don't think so. Mine is the new Sky Blue Hokusai with the new buttons and it is as smooth and soft as my K1 Dragonfly Pond cover.


----------



## Kathy

Chloista said:


> One last question: how difficult is it to put on the skin? Can I screw this up? Oh nooooo!


The DecalGirl skins are very easy to put on. You can lift up and reapply without a problem.


----------



## DearReader

> One last question: how difficult is it to put on the skin? Can I screw this up? Oh nooooo!


Well, I did my first one last night. My daughter helped me at first, with the back -- though I was twitching to interfere. She has skinned her phone but they are much smaller of course. I did the front myself. You need a steady hand and you need to be relaxed. Interpretation: have one glass of wine first, but not two. Seriously, they are pretty forgiving. You can pick it up carefully and reposition if you see it's not quite right. Don't press it down until you're happy with the alignment. Look at all of the edges and judge if they're even. Rub out the bubbles gently and try not to create any creases.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kathy said:


> I don't think so. Mine is the new Sky Blue Hokusai with the new buttons and it is as smooth and soft as my K1 Dragonfly Pond cover.


On the inside? Right along the spine between the pockets. My sky blue butterfly is pretty rough on the inside compared to my purple ROH. (and the new purple was much rougher than the old purple on the inside).

The outside on the other hand, is just as smooth as can be


----------



## luvmy4brats

Chloista said:


> One last question: how difficult is it to put on the skin? Can I screw this up? Oh nooooo!


Pretty easy. Just start at the bottom and work up. Put the main pieces on first, and then do the buttons. On the back, you want the skin to just barely touch the speaker holes, use those to line it up properly. On the front, if you get it centered right on the keyboard, the rest just lines up perfectly.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> YAY!! My Red Ginko K2 cover came today!!! FINALLY!!! It is so pretty, but it is more of a matte than I thought it would be. I'm wondering if that leather lotion stuff would help it?? I need to figure out where I can get some....
> 
> Roarke is looking HANDSOME in his Stand Alone skin and Red Ginko jacket....


I have read a few folks' posts about the ginko cover being more matte...do you have a picture that shows this? I'm just curious what the matte part looks like...is it more matte than, say, another Oberon kindle cover in a different color or image? Just wondering...


----------



## Kathy

luvmy4brats said:


> On the inside? Right along the spine between the pockets. My sky blue butterfly is pretty rough on the inside compared to my purple ROH. (and the new purple was much rougher than the old purple on the inside).
> 
> The outside on the other hand, is just as smooth as can be


I have felt all around inside because I was really curious, but it is really soft. On the back of the leather in the inside feels like seude. On the inside spine and under the side the Kindle fits in is really soft and smooth. The leather is really soft as well. I had the Navy Hokusai Wave and it was stiffer. The Pond cover was just like this one. I guess I got lucky.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

In between the pockets on the spine is fine; very soft.  The rough is the black leather the the kindle attaches to: the underside of it in the pocket.  I only feel it if I stick my fingers in the pocket while reading, which I did fairly often with my K1 cover but I doubt I will with this one.  It is not enough to make me complain though... It is still gorgous!  I'll try to get a pic tomorrow


----------



## auntmarge

The roughness I'm talking about is the actual inside surface of the leather used for the cover itself. IOW, if you had just the designed piece of leather and turned it over, that reverse surface.

Here's the photo (the roughness I'm talking about is visible here between the leather pieces used for lining, down the middle of the photo):


----------



## Kathy

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> In between the pockets on the spine is fine; very soft. The rough is the black leather the the kindle attaches to: the underside of it in the pocket. I only feel it if I stick my fingers in the pocket while reading, which I did fairly often with my K1 cover but I doubt I will with this one. It is not enough to make me complain though... It is still gorgous! I'll try to get a pic tomorrow


It may smooth out as you use it. My Navy Hokusai was stiffer and it only took a week for it to start softening up. Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Seamonkey

Ohhh.. the inside of the leather.. it just looked like your flap wasn't cut straight..


----------



## Seamonkey

I"m planning to get some lotion.. may just order the Cadillac leather lotion used by Oberon, or may check out the lotion sold by Tandy leather factory (I have one of those within walking distance) Dr Jackman's Hide Rejuvenator.

The finest leather conditioner available! Hide Rejuvenator actually replaces natural oils, cleans, softens, protects and increases water repellency. May darken leather due to oil restoration. Test a non-visible area before use. Do not use on suede. 6 oz. tub.

http://www.tandyleatherfactory.com/store/products/21978-00.aspx


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just received my new sky blue Waterfall journal. I'm going to finally start a book/reading journal.


----------



## Kathy

The journal is beautiful Heather. I just love the new sky blue color.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kathy said:


> The journal is beautiful Heather. I just love the new sky blue color.


So do I. I was going to get the Celtic Diamond in black until I saw they had they Waterfall in the sky blue.


----------



## Aravis60

That journal is gorgeous!!! Lucky girl!


----------



## kevin63

luvmy4brats said:


> So do I. I was going to get the Celtic Diamond in black until I saw they had they Waterfall in the sky blue.


Looks great Heather

glad you finally got your journal.


----------



## mlewis78

Your journal is beautiful and much nicer looking than the pic on their website.  Enjoy it.


----------



## F1Wild

This journal is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!  I am so happy you posted your pic as I thought the Sky Blue cover was more of a light blue, but this looks very rich.  I guess it depends on what color your sky is...

Awesome cover!!!


----------



## Selcien

It's taken longer than it should have but I've finally gotten around to taking pictures of my DX Purple Roof Of Heaven.


----------



## Kathy

That is a stunning cover. Is the inside green instead of blacke?


----------



## Selcien

Kathy said:


> That is a stunning cover. Is the inside green instead of blacke?


I never even noticed that.

To answer your question, the inside is black, it's just that it's highly reflective, so the green would have to be how the camera captured the reflection, though, for the life of me, I have no idea why it would show up green.

And here's a picture of the charm that I forgot to include in my other post.


----------



## mlewis78

One of the things I love about the DX Roof of heaven is that since it's larger, if you look at the top of the front, there are two large stars on the right and a moon on the left.  I just noticed this on Oberon's website last night and see it now in your photograph of it.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Selcien, can you tell me what the string/cords are that are hanging down the middle of the cover?  I have not seen these in any of the other covers and there isn't one in my KK cover.  Your cover is beautiful and you can really see the detail on the DX cover.


----------



## mAlice

Okay, I'm finally ready to buy my Oberon cover, and it will be the peacock. I know everyone is gaga over the Sky Blue Peacock, and it's a gorgeous cover, but I'm just more of a green than a blue person. Does anyone have the green peacock? Does the tooling stand out as well with the green as it it does with the sky blue? I can't seem to find any pics of the green.


----------



## everyman

Selcien,
That purple ROH cover looks fantastic. But, also, I love that solid state black skin. Looks really great!!!


----------



## Selcien

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Selcien, can you tell me what the string/cords are that are hanging down the middle of the cover? I have not seen these in any of the other covers and there isn't one in my KK cover. Your cover is beautiful and you can really see the detail on the DX cover.


The DX Oberon cover can be used as a horizontal platform, the cord in the pictures holds the back of the cover to the front to prevent it from falling flat. I thought about taking pictures of the cover in the platform mode but assumed that people were familiar with it. Fortunately, the Oberon site has pics demonstrating the platform system so I'll provide a link.

http://www.oberondesign.com/store/kindleDX2.php



everyman said:


> Selcien,
> That purple ROH cover looks fantastic. But, also, I love that solid state black skin. Looks really great!!!


I actually hated the skin when I first got it as the white plastic that's not covered by the skin showed up strongly against all that black, but I've grown accustomed to it. I do wish that I had gotten it lined up better and that I hadn't botched up the right corner when I tried to re-adjust it.


----------



## Ruby296

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Selcien, can you tell me what the string/cords are that are hanging down the middle of the cover? I have not seen these in any of the other covers and there isn't one in my KK cover. Your cover is beautiful and you can really see the detail on the DX cover.


I was wondering the same thing about the cords! I agree that the ROH is stunning in the larger DX size


----------



## Ruby296

Selcien said:


> The DX Oberon cover can be used as a horizontal platform, the cord in the pictures holds the back of the cover to the front to prevent it from falling flat. I thought about taking pictures of the cover in the platform mode but assumed that people were familiar with it. Fortunately, the Oberon site has pics demonstrating the platform system so I'll provide a link.
> 
> http://www.oberondesign.com/store/kindleDX2.php


You must have been posting at the same time I was! Thanks so much for your explanation of the cord, it makes perfect sense now.


----------



## maebeMeri

I haven't posted any pics of my duo! I took the plunge and got a K2 about a week ago and my Oberon and skins for both arrived shortly there after. My K1, Mnemosyne, was naked for a while, but is now cozy in her Navy Butterfly and Irises skin. Since she was a gift, I re-gifted her back to my family and so she is now the "family" Kindle, lol. My new baby, Calliope, is now all decked out in her Sky Blue Peacock and Waterfall skin. (I am planning a custom skin for her, but need to get the template for DG)

Here they are!

























Mnemosyne

























Calliope

























I am still contemplating Borsa Bella bags for them. More than likely only Calliope will need one though.
-Meri


----------



## GreenThumb

maebeMeri said:


> I haven't posted any pics of my duo! I took the plunge and got a K2 about a week ago and my Oberon and skins for both arrived shortly there after. My K1, Mnemosyne, was naked for a while, but is now cozy in her Navy Butterfly and Irises skin. Since she was a gift, I re-gifted her back to my family and so she is now the "family" Kindle, lol. My new baby, Calliope, is now all decked out in her Sky Blue Peacock and Waterfall skin. (I am planning a custom skin for her, but need to get the template for DG)
> 
> Here they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still contemplating Borsa Bella bags for them. More than likely only Calliope will need one though.
> -Meri


What a beautiful combination! The peacock is really stunning in sky blue!


----------



## everyman

Selcien,
I can't see the right corner mistake in the pictures. But from where I sit it looks great. I have made some big mistakes on applying a few of my skins. It does take practice, I think.  But there is something very simple, yet minimal and interesting about the black skin.
It goes with a lot of covers. I think I might order one down the line.  I know how you feel about a part where you try to adjust the skin and the more you do it, the worse it gets. I have done that too.


----------



## Selcien

mlewis78 said:


> One of the things I love about the DX Roof of heaven is that since it's larger, if you look at the top of the front, there are two large stars on the right and a moon on the left. I just noticed this on Oberon's website last night and see it now in your photograph of it.


The one thing that I've found that I like in particular about the cover is the strip of finished leather that they added on the inside middle of the cover, so much nicer than the rough look I've seen in the pics of the K2 covers.



everyman said:


> Selcien,
> I can't see the right corner mistake in the pictures. But from where I sit it looks great. I have made some big mistakes on applying a few of my skins. It does take practice, I think. But there is something very simple, yet minimal and interesting about the black skin.
> It goes with a lot of covers. I think I might order one down the line. I know how you feel about a part where you try to adjust the skin and the more you do it, the worse it gets. I have done that too.


It's much easier to spot when you know what to look for, I'm not going to let it bother me though as it's not worth the $26 to get another skin. Besides, the flaw makes it unique. 

And yeah, I chose black 'cause I thought it would go well with a lot of covers, which is essential as I'll need a skin that can go with Purple (the Roof of Heaven that I have), Red (the River Garden that I have on order), and the two that I plan on getting down the road, Wine (Bold Celtic Knot), and Saddle (Celtic Hound).


----------



## F1Wild

Very pretty, especially the Peacock!


----------



## julip

I finally received my K2 a few days ago, and I just love it! Don't know what I did without it. I wanted to share a couple of pics with the ensemble all together. I also got the Cole Haan pebble grain cover in the saddle tan, and adore that cover as well. It also goes really well with the BB bag.


----------



## Kathy

Here is a picture of my new K2. She is going to be Gidget also. I couldn't save the Surfer's Dream DG skin, so I put the Cascade DG skin on. Glad I bought a spare. I wasn't sure I would like it, but I'm really happy with how it goes with the cover.


----------



## karlm

Stunning pictures!


----------



## Selcien

My Red River Garden arrived today. The feel of it is different than my Roof of Heaven, it's like they've already applied lotion to the cover.

Here's some pictures. The first two of the cover come fairly close in color, don't know what happened in the third pic of the cover.


----------



## Kathy

The Red River is beautiful. The color is so bright.


----------



## F1Wild

That cover is gorgeous!!! It looks like it could be right out of Edward C. Patterson's *The Jade Owl*...or a number of other fantastic location reads!

BTW, I am in the final pages of The Jade Owl and have not done a thing on the book Klub...spank me now!!


----------



## fblau




----------



## Lynn

Like the Raven cover with the tree skin. Welcome to Kindleboards too!

Lynn L


----------



## MrTsMom

julip said:


> Hi - I'm Juli, and I posted a short first post in the welcome thread. I just found this board a couple of weeks ago and already have a growing ensemble for my K2, which hasn't even arrived yet. You all are total enablers!  I already have a weakness for accessories, so wandering into the Accessories forum was a losing battle. Anyway, here's what I have so far. I'll take some better pics with my 'real' camera when everything is all put together, but I had to share this quick iPhone shot since my BB and Oberon arrived today.
> 
> I already had the bronze Marc Jacobs bag, which the BB bag fits into perfectly in one of the open side pockets (on either side of the zipper main comp). BB bag is the travel bag in Morning Glory, which Melissa didn't have listed as a choice for any Kindle bags, but she had enough to make me one - she is terrific! Oberon is sky blue Peacock. DecalGirl skin is Blue Crush. I liked how the Morning Glory leaves pattern mimicked the heart shape of the peacock feathers, and Melissa was so nice to accommodate my request to highlight that part of the pattern for me.
> 
> Love everything. Can't wait for the star of the show to finally arrive. Thank you all for your pictures, tips, and advice! You made me discover things I didn't realize I couldn't live without. As I told Melissa, I have to remind myself the Kindle is for reading, and not for outfitting.


This picture finally pushed me over the edge. I'm getting the Sky Blue Peacock!


----------



## Cindy416

fblau said:


>


Welcome! I don't have a sky blue Oberon, but I do have the Tree of Life skin, and I LOVE it! It looks very good with your blue cover.


----------



## thephantomsgirl

Hello everyone,

Not exactly the correct place to introduce myself first...but then again I don't always do things in order.  That'll make sense when I tell you that I've ordered the purple ROH cover for my Kindle 2, but I've not even ordered my Kindle 2 yet.  

I found out about Oberon covers from someone on a Yahoo group I'd joined, and then found this forum by Googling Oberon.  I was amazed at all the Oberon-related posts (which is probably why this forum shows up so easily when using Google).  This thread has been wonderful and I've already spent hours here going from first post to last and oohing and ahhing over all the photos.  I ordered the purple ROH on Monday morning.

So now I have to order a skin!    Think I like that tree that's a couple of posts up.  

I'll soon be ordering my K2.  I got the cover first only because I had the funds to get it now.  I could have gotten the K2, but I also want to get a Square Trade warranty immediately and if I'd done that - I'd have been seriously stretching the budget.  (it'd be jelly sandwiches never mind P&J)  However, never fear - I should be ordering my K2 within the next two to three weeks (or less if the bonus at work comes through soon).

I'm enjoying the forum and will properly intro myself in the correct place soon.


Smiles,

Holly


----------



## Lynn

Welcome Holly, be sure to check in the discount area before you get your warranty- square trade sometimes has a code for a discount or someone may post it in the Let's Talk Kindle area.

Lynn L


----------



## mistyd107

Welcome Holly!!!!

I believe the skin you like from the above post is called Stand Alone.  Hope you Enjoy your K2 and KB its a great place


----------



## mlewis78

Before I joined Kindleboards, I'd never heard of anyone having a cover and skin BEFORE they have their kindle.


----------



## knanna

I am so perplexed... I thought I had decided on the Sky Blue ROH... now, I'm thinking the Red River Garden... I can't decide...

I've even picked out skins for each of them for my K2.  Guess I'll keep looking at pics until I can finally make up my mind.


----------



## thephantomsgirl

Just ordered the Stand Alone Skin and thanks to the comment about the discount area I found a code that worked at DecalGirl to get it for less.

Now, does anyone have a screeensaver that skin?  

(wish I had my Kindle now...)

Smiles,

Holly


----------



## F1Wild

thephantomsgirl said:


> Just ordered the Stand Alone Skin and thanks to the comment about the discount area I found a code that worked at DecalGirl to get it for less.
> Now, does anyone have a screeensaver that skin?
> (wish I had my Kindle now...)
> Smiles,
> Holly


It should be available with your skin.


----------



## thephantomsgirl

Wow, didn't realize they came with screensavers.  Makes me happy!


----------



## Neo

thephantomsgirl said:


> Just ordered the Stand Alone Skin and thanks to the comment about the discount area I found a code that worked at DecalGirl to get it for less.
> 
> Now, does anyone have a screeensaver that skin?
> 
> (wish I had my Kindle now...)
> 
> Smiles,
> 
> Holly


Welcome Holly ! You are going to LOVE your Kindle !!!!!!!

Unfortunately the skins come with screensavers ONLY on the K1 . Some have them on their K2s, but they had to "make" them themselves and are probably computer savvy (unlike me!!!!!)...


----------



## F1Wild

Oops, I received the instructions and it didn't seem to be that difficult.  Worth a try!


----------



## Lynn

thephantomsgirl said:


> Just ordered the Stand Alone Skin and thanks to the comment about the discount area I found a code that worked at DecalGirl to get it for less.
> 
> Now, does anyone have a screeensaver that skin?
> 
> (wish I had my Kindle now...)
> 
> Smiles,
> 
> Holly


I don't know how to make a screensaver of a particular skin, but htere are a couple nice pictures in the screensavers thread that would look good with it:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5659.msg128765.html#msg128765

Lynn L


----------



## thephantomsgirl

Oh - I just got the shipping notice from Oberon.  My purple ROH cover is on it's way! 

Soon I hope to post about a Kindle Watch.

Smiles,

Holly


----------



## Kathy

Welcome Holly. Can't wait to see pictures of your cover.


----------



## thephantomsgirl

You still want photos even though there are tons of purple ROH's on here?  (not that I wouldn't want to show off my new baby....)


----------



## Lynn

Here are pictures of my Avenue of Trees DX cover in Taupe and Garden at Giverny DecalGirl skin:


























I think the color on the first picture is the most accurate.

Lynn L


----------



## Neo

Wow Lynn! This is gorgeous!!!!!! I have been feeling Avenue of Trees growing on me for a while now, and this is not helping  

However, I am getting utterly confused with the taupe color: it looks different on every cover!!!! I think they should call it "surprise earthy color" instead of taupe


----------



## Lynn

I am not usually a brown earth tone kind of person but this cover is really quite beautiful. It is a very rich dark carmel color, not what I would have thought was taupe either.

Lynn L


----------



## F1Wild

Very nice!!!


----------



## Kathy

thephantomsgirl said:


> You still want photos even though there are tons of purple ROH's on here? (not that I wouldn't want to show off my new baby....)


We always love pictures. Seeing the combos are so much fun. 

Lynn, I think that is one of the beautiful combo I've seen. Truely stunning.


----------



## thephantomsgirl

Oh wow - that DecalGirl skin is absolutely stunning!    A really nice combination you have there.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Lynn, very pretty combo, your skin compliments the cover very well.  Isn't it amazing how many different and beautiful combinations there are out there?


----------



## DearReader

I was intrigued by the Avenue of Trees and posted about my curiousity of that design in taupe. Your pictures came too late! It is a beautiful combo you have there. I even considered that skin. And here is the thing that binds them so well... both designs pull you in and entice you to follow the trail. In my mind this is just what a good book does, draw you down the path a step at a time.

I purchased Creekside Maple in saddle and am very happy with it. But down the road someday, I might have to have that Avenue in taupe, it's really special.


----------



## Eilene

Avalon said:


> JeanThree, this is beautiful! I strongly considered this combination, it is a winner. Thanks for posting.





JeanThree said:


> Second try t get photo to show


I love your purse! What brand is that & where did you get it...if you don't mind me asking. 

Eilene

ps...I love your cover also & the color.


----------



## Eilene

This is my current combination. I just changed my skin last week & am liking it a lot.This is very addicting you know!! What I think I really want to get now is the Avenue of Trees in Taupe! I love that one!


----------



## n8800

These covers look AWESOME...But they seem a bit pricy...


----------



## Meemo

Eilene said:


> This is my current combination. I just changed my skin last week & am liking it a lot.This is very addicting you know!! What I think I really want to get now is the Avenue of Trees in Taupe! I love that one!


Beautiful combination!


----------



## jazzi

n8800 said:


> These covers look AWESOME...But they seem a bit pricy...


They are AWESOME, and they are a little pricey, but believe me, you'll never find a higher quality leather product for the price they charge. Spoil yourself and buy the best, and then worry about who'll get it when you die 100 years from now.


----------



## libros_lego

Woohoo! Just got my Sky Blue ROH today! It looks and smells sooo nice. Here are some pictures (I know there's a lot already, just wanted to add my own)


----------



## Kathy

They are all beautiful. It makes you want to buy more so you can trade them out.


----------



## F1Wild

Eilene said:


> This is my current combination. I just changed my skin last week & am liking it a lot.This is very addicting you know!! What I think I really want to get now is the Avenue of Trees in Taupe! I love that one!


This color looks so different in the red color - much more of an Asian feel. Good combo, good eye!


----------



## Chloista

Jenni, love your Oberon --that's the one I want!

Still having trouble deciding on a skin...  decisions, decisions!


----------



## PatMcNJ

I hope I can figure out how to post photos of my new (replacement Kindle DX -- I had one of the cracked ones from the Amazon cover). Ok, I have the Oberon Sky Blue Dragonfly Pond cover and a skin from decal girl called Olga. I like the skin, but now I see NEW skins on Decal girl, and I want to get a new one, sort of. I am not sure why these photos are so small on here! Sorry!


----------



## Ruby296

PatMcNJ said:


> I hope I can figure out how to post photos of my new (replacement Kindle DX -- I had one of the cracked ones from the Amazon cover). Ok, I have the Oberon Sky Blue Dragonfly Pond cover and a skin from decal girl called Olga. I like the skin, but now I see NEW skins on Decal girl, and I want to get a new one, sort of. I am not sure why these photos are so small on here! Sorry!


I had the exact same combo on my K2, until I switched Olga out for Flower Cloud. I was able to keep Olga pretty well intact so may go back to it at some point.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I would SO LOVE to see a "real life" picture of the Flower Cloud on K2 if anyone has it.....Or DX may give me a good idea, too... Can someone please post?


----------



## Kathy

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> I would SO LOVE to see a "real life" picture of the Flower Cloud on K2 if anyone has it.....Or DX may give me a good idea, too... Can someone please post?


My daughter has Flower Cloud on her K2. I'll see if she will take a picture for you.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Oooo, I would love that Kathy, if she has the time to....


----------



## Kathy

Just talked to her and she said she will send me a picture. She has the Sky Blue Butterfly Oberon cover with it. It may be tomorrow before she sends it. She is getting her children ready for 1st day of school tomorrow.


----------



## Kathy

Here you go KindleKay.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

oooo...I do love it Kathy!  Thank your daughter for sending it so quickly!!  I have Stand Alone now but I am sure that Flower Burst will be my next skin.... I love it but I was afraid that it would be too busy.  From these pictures, I think I can handle it...


----------



## Kathy

She was worried about that as well, but she loves it and doesn't find it distracting. She should have been borned in the hippie days.


----------



## Karma Kindle

My Peacock in Sky Blue, Skin-It skin (used photo I took in Iguassu, Brasil):


----------



## Raffeer

Karma Kindle - Absolutely beautiful!! 
But? Why weren't you out, looking at the falls instead of in, taking Kindle pics?


----------



## GreenThumb

Gorgeous combination, Karma!


----------



## Karma Kindle

Raffeer said:


> Karma Kindle - Absolutely beautiful!!
> But? Why weren't you out, looking at the falls instead of in, taking Kindle pics?


lol.. I'd been to the Falls, and was in the bird park... a pretty cool place on the brasilian side of the falls...


----------



## Kathy

Love your combo. The skin is beautiful.


----------



## Pencepon

I got my KK, Pellucidar, for my birthday last year. This year I got an Oberon cover; Celtic Hounds in wine; and a skin, Disarray by DecalGirl. It's as though my Kindle is a whole new gift! The second picture is very true to color.

I'm completely thrilled with the Oberon cover. It's very protective and feels great in my hands. Very book-like, but better. And the design was a surprise, because the Oberon website states that this design is on the front cover only, but as you can see, it's larger than shown on the website image and is on the back cover as well.

And many thanks to pleeho for the Frank Frazetta screensavers. Pellucidar had this name from the beginning, because I seem to think of it more as a thrilling place than an object or pet-so Frazetta was perfect.


----------



## F1Wild

Awesome cover...and skin...and screensaver!  Did you get the Kindle cover or a journal?


----------



## ladyvolz

My next cover will be Celtic Hounds in wine, I love that cover!


----------



## Pencepon

It's not a journal, it's the Kindle 1 cover, Celtic Hounds with corners, in Wine. I think they should update their web images, as I guess someone might feel they didn't get what they ordered, but since I think it's more and better than what I ordered, I'm thrilled!


----------



## Chloista

Okay, finally, finally, after much trepidation and thought, I purchased the Oberon ROH cover in Sky Blue, along with the Decal Girl skin of Monet's Water Lillies.  

Any idea what sort of stores I can find a leather softening product in?  From what I've been reading on this board, I'll need one.

This was a tough decision.  I have a red M-edge cover which is soft and flexible and I really like it except it is boring.  And I thought about covers from other manufacturers as well... but I really like the ROH design and blue is my favorite color (although I was considering the pretty purple as well).

I hope I like it, I hope I like it, I hope I like it.

I'm still a bit nervous about the order.  Esp. after reading how some people found their leather too stiff.

Once it comes, I'll let you know what I think.


----------



## mistyd107

Chloista said:


> Okay, finally, finally, after much trepidation and thought, I purchased the Oberon ROH cover in Sky Blue, along with the Decal Girl skin of Monet's Water Lillies.
> 
> Any idea what sort of stores I can find a leather softening product in? From what I've been reading on this board, I'll need one.
> 
> This was a tough decision. I have a red M-edge cover which is soft and flexible and I really like it except it is boring. And I thought about covers from other manufacturers as well... but I really like the ROH design and blue is my favorite color (although I was considering the pretty purple as well).
> 
> I hope I like it, I hope I like it, I hope I like it.
> 
> I'm still a bit nervous about the order. Esp. after reading how some people found their leather too stiff.
> 
> Once it comes, I'll let you know what I think.


Oberon recommends this http://www.footwearetc.com/Cadillac/Boot--Shoe-Care-Lotion-8oz.html


----------



## Chloista

Thank you!  I just ordered the product.

I really appreciate your help.


----------



## mlewis78

Chloista said:


> Okay, finally, finally, after much trepidation and thought, I purchased the Oberon ROH cover in Sky Blue, along with the Decal Girl skin of Monet's Water Lillies.
> 
> Any idea what sort of stores I can find a leather softening product in? From what I've been reading on this board, I'll need one.
> 
> This was a tough decision. I have a red M-edge cover which is soft and flexible and I really like it except it is boring. And I thought about covers from other manufacturers as well... but I really like the ROH design and blue is my favorite color (although I was considering the pretty purple as well).
> 
> I hope I like it, I hope I like it, I hope I like it.
> 
> I'm still a bit nervous about the order. Esp. after reading how some people found their leather too stiff.
> 
> Once it comes, I'll let you know what I think.


I hope you will love it. That's the kombo I have for my K1. Even though the blue is a bit duller than the flash photos of it on these boards, I really enjoy picking this one up each time I use it. I thought that I would have preferred turquoise if it were an option, but I find that I love this cover.


----------



## Chloista

Thanks for the reply, Mlewis.  I am anxious for it to arrive.  Do you have the felt on your Oberon cover?  I saw in another thread that some posters didn't like it, but I can't see that would be much of a problem.


----------



## mlewis78

Chloista, yes, I do have the felt or wool that comes on it.  I didn't ask them to change anything.  I have a cat, but I haven't had a real problem with it.


----------



## Farscape

Everyone on this thread seriously deserves the “enabler” label!

I told my husband a few weeks ago that I would really love a Kindle for Christmas.  Then I happened to run across a Kindle thread on a Disney forum where a few people mentioned their beautiful Oberon covers.  Curious, I googled Oberon, found this place, and after spending several days reading and looking at all the lovely pictures, decided I absolutely had to have the Sky Blue Wave cover. 

My initial thought was just to order the cover and wait till December for the Kindle.  I think that idea lasted about 24 hours!  So now I’m on Kindle watch too.   The cover, K2, and a DecalGirl Bayou Sunset skin should all be here next Wednesday.  I can’t wait!

Guess hubby will have to come up with another idea for a Christmas present.  I may suggest that gorgeous saddle TOL cover, or a portfolio, or a journal cover, or……    See what you all have done!


----------



## Joan Marie

Vera Bradley's new Blue Rhapsody colorway works perfectly with Oberon purple. (Oddly, it's hard to tell in the mass of purples in the pattern but there is a purple shade the exact same shade of the Oberon.) I picked up the VB zippered "large cosmetic case" to hold my purple ROH Oberon-covered Kindle 2, as well as my iPod (the VB "Taxi Wallet" holds my iPod Classic, earbuds and USB cord all together, a happy discovery) and my reading glasses. I pop the whole case into my bigger tote and always have my important stuff.


----------



## intinst

Farscape said:


> Everyone on this thread seriously deserves the "enabler" label!
> Guess hubby will have to come up with another idea for a Christmas present. I may suggest that gorgeous saddle TOL cover, or a portfolio, or a journal cover, or&#8230;&#8230; See what you all have done!


Have you been in the Not Quite Kindle area? There are threads about coffee makers, Kitchen-Aide mixers, Rice Makers, fondue pots etc. 
If you need ideas, that is.
Friendly neighborhood enabler here.


----------



## mlewis78

Joan Marie said:


> Vera Bradley's new Blue Rhapsody colorway works perfectly with Oberon purple. (Oddly, it's hard to tell in the mass of purples in the pattern but there is a purple shade the exact same shade of the Oberon.) I picked up the VB zippered "large cosmetic case" to hold my purple ROH Oberon-covered Kindle 2, as well as my iPod (the VB "Taxi Wallet" holds my iPod Classic, earbuds and USB cord all together, a happy discovery) and my reading glasses. I pop the whole case into my bigger tote and always have my important stuff.


That's a really great Vera pattern. I have the regular handbag in mod blue (on sale) but it's too small for kindle. That's the only Vera item I have.


----------



## Joan Marie

Thanks mlewis, I love purple so it spoke to me and is apparently a really popular colorway. I plan to pick up a fern green Oberon next and any shade of green will also work with this colorway too. I don't usually buy multiple VB items in the same colorway but this one is the exception. 

There are lots of smaller VB bags that would easily hold a Kindle & cover and work as a handbag/tote with handles but I was looking for one to fit smoothly inside a larger tote so opted for the cosmetic case.


----------



## Chloista

Very nice, Mlewis!  

Hmmm.... I wonder if the blue in the VB fabric will work with the blue ROH design... like I haven't bought enough accessories already!  LOL


----------



## corkyb

Oh thanks.  Now I am going to have to go buy MORE Vera Bradley.
Have to make my 200th post in my favorite thread!
Paula ny


----------



## Joan Marie

>>Hmmm.... I wonder if the blue in the VB fabric will work with the blue ROH design... like I haven't bought enough accessories already!  LOL <<

That's a big YES on the blue ROH match.


----------



## Chloista

Thanks, Joan!


----------



## fishcube

Lilly said:


> Oberon needs to replace the pictures on their site with yours. Wow, that's really pretty. For a minute, I wanted a purple ROH and that's big because I'm a red girl! That shows the impact of your pictures!


So, the one they show on the Oberon site is actually the purple one? then what does the blue one look like?


----------



## Farscape

The K2 cover they show on the website is the Sky Blue one, but if you look at the DX covers you can see both the purple and the blue and Joan's picture is much prettier than the purple one they have.


----------



## fishcube

Any pics of the sky blue Roof of heaven?  or the tree of life in green?


----------



## elphaba826

I just received my Avenue of Trees in Fern. WOW, I'm in love! I'm so glad I decided to splurge. It took me weeks of contemplation (literally!) to finally choose this design. They're all so lovely. I finally decided that I really loved how this design draws you into it. Now I just need to choose a skin to match, and I'll be all set.


----------



## egh34

LOVE the buttons!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kathy

I think the fern color is one of the prettiest. The one I had in fern was so soft. It is a beautiful color for the Avenue of Trees.


----------



## fishcube

PJ said:


> Your pictures don't look blue to me at all - they look purple. It was the pictures and the oberon site that looked blue. Compare this picture from Oberon to your picture above. I'm thinking that there is just a blue bias in their pictures (the green looks more teal than green)


the picture of the ROH on their website is actually the sky blue one. Not the purple.


----------



## Eilene

I bought the Avenue of Trees in Taupe & it is my favorite Oberon cover. It definitely draws you in. I'll post a pic tomorrow! I LOVE it!!!


----------



## Chloista

Yaaaayyyyy!

My sky blue ROH arrived today!  It is sooooo SOFT! And it is BEAUTIFUL.  I couldn't be happier.  Even my husband commented on how pretty it is!

A little sun face charm came with the cover and it took me less than a minute to pull out the bungee cord, attach the charm to the bungee closure cord --  and now I have a pretty cover for my Kindle.  Also, I had NO trouble attaching the Monet water lillies Decal Girl skin to it.

I probably spent 5 or so minutes putting the skin on the Kindle, and then attaching the charm to the ROH cover and then inserting the Kindle into the ROH cover.

I go into such detail because I had great trepidation about ordering the cover based on some things I read.  I can only say that I LOVE MY NEW COVER!!! AND THE SKIN!!! AND IT WAS EASY!!!! AND THE SKY BLUE ROH COVER IS BEAUTFULLY DEFINED AND SOFT!!!

I have the cadillac leather product and will use it, but even without use, the cover is flexible (bends backward), is soft, and very defined.  The color is gorgeous!

BASED ON MY EXPERIENCE, I HIGHLY RECOMMEND THE OBERON AND DECAL GIRL PRODUCTS.


----------



## Chloista

This will give you all a chuckle.  I have been quite vociferous about my love of my Kindle 2.  As a result, the Vice President of our HR department called me into a meeting she was holding with a group of people from universities in our area.  She had mentioned the Kindle and there was a great deal of interest, so she summoned me to the meeting -- and I gave an impromptu 10 minute speech on how great the Kindle was and all the great features of it.  At the conclusion, one of the attendees said to me, "You should be working for Amazon." 

Guess I should... they certainly get a great deal of my money!  

But when you love a product, you just want to share the joy!


----------



## Farscape

I have to agree about how wonderful the Oberon covers and Decalgirl skins are. Got my Kindle on Monday and finally put everything together - it was really easy and I love it! I think this combination (sky blue wave and bayou sunset skin) has been posted before but I still wanted to share. 

I really wanted to stick with the ocean theme so I ordered a sand dollar pendant and am using it as my cover charm. It's just slightly larger than the regular charm and I had to widen the opening at the top a little so it would slide easily (the pewter is very soft), but it works great!


----------



## Chloista

Beautiful cover and skin -- great combo, Farscape.  I love it.


----------



## Ruby296

Farscape said:


> I have to agree about how wonderful the Oberon covers and Decalgirl skins are. Got my Kindle on Monday and finally put everything together - it was really easy and I love it! I think this combination (sky blue wave and bayou sunset skin) has been posted before but I still wanted to share.
> 
> I really wanted to stick with the ocean theme so I ordered a sand dollar pendant and am using it as my cover charm. It's just slightly larger than the regular charm and I had to widen the opening at the top a little so it would slide easily (the pewter is very soft), but it works great!


If I splurge on another Oberon for my DX this is the one I will get! You've got a wonderful combo here, enjoy it!


----------



## momma2kate

This is my new Oberon Cover [Roof of Heaven -- Sky Blue] with the new DecalGirl Skin [Van Gogh - Irises] for my K1. Love the cover and the skin....feels like a brand new toy 

Angie


----------



## Chloista

Really, really nice!


----------



## Kathy

What beautiful combos.


----------



## stitchbug

Here are my pics!!


----------



## Chloista

Pretty, Stitchbug.

I can't believe all the beautiful combos of covers and skins that are in existence!


----------



## Ruby296

Gorgeous!


----------



## pawsplus

Oooh!  I love that, stitchbug!!! Makes me want an Oberon! LOL!  I try to avoid leather (I ride horses and even have non-leather saddles), but I have to admit those Oberons are pretty!


----------



## Kathy

Beautiful Stichbug. I love the combo.


----------



## kevindorsey

Kathy said:


> Beautiful Stichbug. I love the combo.


Yea, that looks good.


----------



## mlewis78

The green Tree of Life looks great.  Didn't realize just how similar it is to the creekbed maple that I have (green) for my KDX.  I have the same Irises (Van Gogh) skin.  Great combo.


----------



## stitchbug

Thanks! I love it more and more every time I look at it!!


----------



## stampingpaperdoll

I'm debating between the purple butterfly and the sky blue butterfly--the picture of the blue on the site looks like it has a lot of turquoise in it.  Anyone have the sky blue butterfly and could you post a picture?  Thanks.


----------



## Carol Collett

Bulimic Cannibal said:


> I just got my Oberon cover today and the skin from 3acp.com so I had to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B.C.


OMG! What an awesome combo. Love, love, love that skin.


----------



## fishcube

stampingpaperdoll said:


> I'm debating between the purple butterfly and the sky blue butterfly--the picture of the blue on the site looks like it has a lot of turquoise in it. Anyone have the sky blue butterfly and could you post a picture? Thanks.


I just got ROH in sky blue, and it doesn't look turquoise at all, its a very nice shade of blue. Glad I chose it over the purple or the navy blue.


----------



## parakeetgirl

Farscape said:


> I have to agree about how wonderful the Oberon covers and Decalgirl skins are. Got my Kindle on Monday and finally put everything together - it was really easy and I love it! I think this combination (sky blue wave and bayou sunset skin) has been posted before but I still wanted to share.
> 
> I really wanted to stick with the ocean theme so I ordered a sand dollar pendant and am using it as my cover charm. It's just slightly larger than the regular charm and I had to widen the opening at the top a little so it would slide easily (the pewter is very soft), but it works great!


Some months ago, I posted that while I love my ROH in purple, I couldn't see having more than one Oberon..well, I'm both happy and embarrassed to say that I ordered a cover like yours last night(same color too). I love the wave design and sky blue is one of my favorite shades..What charm did they send you? I know you said that you used a pendant instead. The Decalgirl skin I chose is pretty..a light copper color with dolphins with sky blue touches.


----------



## Kathy

I have the same cover and they sent a sun charm with it. I happened to have the Moon and Stars charm which I thought looked better with it.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

I finally got my iphone skinned so here is my entire bundle.... This picture was taken with an iphone so the colors are not exact. The color of the skin on DecalGirl is much closer to the actual colors (as is the cover on Oberon and the bag on Borsa Bella)

Oberon cover - World Tree in green w/tree of life charm
Borsa Bella Bag - I Heart My Spirograph travel bag
Decal Girl skin - Sacred for both Kindle and iPhone (with matching wallpaper)
custom screen saver with author signatures made by 911jason


----------



## Farscape

parakeetgirl said:


> Some months ago, I posted that while I love my ROH in purple, I couldn't see having more than one Oberon..well, I'm both happy and embarrassed to say that I ordered a cover like yours last night(same color too). I love the wave design and sky blue is one of my favorite shades..What charm did they send you? I know you said that you used a pendant instead. The Decalgirl skin I chose is pretty..a light copper color with dolphins with sky blue touches.


You will love your Wave cover! I'm so happy with mine. They sent me the Tree of Life charm, which is very pretty (I put it on my key ring) but I definitely liked the sand dollar better. I like the sound of your dolphin skin - please post pictures when you get it!


----------



## 911jason

ravenclawprefect said:


> I finally got my iphone skinned so here is my entire bundle.... This picture was taken with an iphone so the colors are not exact. The color of the skin on DecalGirl is much closer to the actual colors (as is the cover on Oberon and the bag on Borsa Bella)
> 
> Oberon cover - World Tree in green w/tree of life charm
> Borsa Bella Bag - I Heart My Spirograph travel bag
> Decal Girl skin - Sacred for both Kindle and iPhone (with matching wallpaper)
> custom screen saver with author signatures made by 911jason


Looks so beautiful all together Raven... good job!!!


----------



## booknut

Finally took the plunge after debating for a few months and ending up with covers I don't really like. Love the old book look of these covers. So I just ordered world tree in green (corners). Be glad to have it!


----------



## kevindorsey

Keep 'em coming


----------



## parakeetgirl

Got my 2nd Oberon cover today-(the wave one in sky blue) and it's beautiful. Haven't gotten the skin yet so I'll take pics when I get it. They sent me another sun charm to go with it-I already have a sun charm on my purple ROH so I stole a PP idea and used a moonstone pendant that I had instead. Off I go to the Oberon site again to look at their selection of charms..it's a sickness, I tell you!


----------



## julip

Since my husband has permanently borrowed my K2, I bought a KDX! I love it, and I've had as much fun dressing this one as I did my K2.

Skin: DecalGirl "New Moon" (which I requested after seeing it available for K2 but not for DX - DG gave a time frame of 2 weeks till it would be posted, but it appeared in about a week! Thanks, DecalGirl CS!)
Cover: Oberon Gingko in Fern

Although this is an Oberon thread, I wanted to sneak in a pic with my other cover, M-Edge Latitude in Orange/Grey. I love how both look with the Borsa Bella "Can't Buy Me Lava" pattern!




























Thanks for looking!


----------



## 911jason

Very nice Julip! I love your dog screensavers! What type of material is that Orange Latitude made out of? It looks like neoprene...?


----------



## julip

Thanks Jason! The Latitude is made of ripstop nylon, and it also has polar fleece inside. The case is very lightweight and has stiffeners in both sides of the cover. I really like it so far! And thanks too about my dog screensavers - that is our silly English Staffy, Daphne. She is the resident court jester!

Cobbie - thanks! The Lava is really beautiful! And I know how you feel with the Gingko - a friend of mine (who is also on this board - Seamonkey) sent me a pic of her K2 Gingko Fern after I had gotten my K2 sky blue peacock, and ever since then I really wanted a 2nd Oberon cover but couldn't justify it since I also already had the Cole Haan pebbled leather for it. When I decided on the KDX, the Gingko was the first thing I ordered for it! 

(I have to mention too that I hadn't gotten a chance to, but I have been meaning to post on your review of all of your BB bags - great and funny review with excellent pics, I really enjoyed it. It also pushed me over the edge on a hobo and gadget bag, and I am in the process of working out another order with Melissa, so I guess we will be even if you order up! lol)


----------



## Cindy416

parakeetgirl said:


> Got my 2nd Oberon cover today-(the wave one in sky blue) and it's beautiful. Haven't gotten the skin yet so I'll take pics when I get it. They sent me another sun charm to go with it-I already have a sun charm on my purple ROH so I stole a PP idea and used a moonstone pendant that I had instead. Off I go to the Oberon site again to look at their selection of charms..it's a sickness, I tell you!


If I were going to get another Oberon, I'm sure it would be the wave in sky blue. It looks beautiful in photographs, and, since I love the ocean, I'm sure I'd love the cover. Hope to see pictures of yours soon.


----------



## iAmBeer

just got my DecalGirl skin and Oberon on Sat. I really love love it.


----------



## iAmBeer

Cobbie said:


> iAmBeer, that is beautiful! Great skin for that cover. Which skin is that?


thank you Cobbie and the skin name is "ask"


----------



## Kathy

Beautiful skins and covers. Love seeing them.


----------



## intinst

Really like those blues, Great Kombo!


----------



## cagnes

I think this thread makes it's harder to choose, with so many gorgeous combos! This is my favorite thread though, I love seeing all those kindle outfits!   Thanks for posting!


----------



## Tigress780

Here is my Oberon Tree of Life in Saddle, Borsa Bella Travel bag in Mocca and Metamorphosis Decal Girl Skin.


----------



## mlewis78

Nice kombo!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

I check Oberon every few days to oogle at the Journal covers and drool over the waterfall.  Ah, if only I could get it a K2 sky blue version of it.

I love looking at all the combos posted here


----------



## stitchbug

Tigress, I LOVE your combo!!!


----------



## Kathy

Wow Tigress, lovely combo.


----------



## cagnes

I have the Avenue of Trees in fern. The bag is a diy & the skin is a custom skin from decalgirl.


----------



## Meemo

Christine - I LOVE your custom skin!  The entire combo, really, but especially the skin!


----------



## Ruby296

Beautiful kombo!  My good friend has a BorsaBella Hip Zip bag in the Mocca and I love that fabric!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Christine what a beautiful combo! You are very talented, love the DIY bag!!


----------



## cagnes

Thanks everyone! Hopefully the newness wears off soon because I catch myself admiring her instead of reading! lol!  

I love the BorsaBella bags, but had this fabric on hand & decided to make my own. Zippers are not my thing, so I just added the flap instead.


----------



## stitchbug

cagnes said:


> Thanks everyone! Hopefully the newness wears off soon because I catch myself admiring her instead of reading! lol!
> 
> I love the BorsaBella bags, but had this fabric on hand & decided to make my own. Zippers are not my thing, so I just added the flap instead.


Beautiful Combo!!
You did a great job on the bag! I really like the flap


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Nice job on the diy bag and beautiful combo.  Love the custom skin, nice way to incorporate a special interest.


----------



## luvmy4brats

ravenclawprefect said:


> I check Oberon every few days to oogle at the Journal covers and drool over the waterfall. Ah, if only I could get it a K2 sky blue version of it.
> 
> I love looking at all the combos posted here


I have a small sky blue Waterfall journal. It's gorgeous. I use it as my book journal.


----------



## Tigress780

Kathy said:


> Wow Tigress, lovely combo.


Thanks, Kathy. Looks like we are neighbors - I live about 15 minutes west of you!


----------



## Tigress780

stitchbug said:


> Tigress, I LOVE your combo!!!


Thanks, Stitchbug!


----------



## Sandpiper

cagnes said:


> I have the Avenue of Trees in fern. The bag is a diy & the skin is a custom skin from decalgirl.


I love birds. The skin. Oooooooh. I have that Oberon cover for my K1.


----------



## mindreader

Supercrone said:


> OK, here goes. I'm going to try to post some pics of my new red Sun. In another post, I'll show the whole clan. I took these outside in full sun just now, so forgive any shadows. They look good on my iMac and at Photobucket, but who knows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, they're very small. How can I fix that?


I didn't take these pictures, but the above post did inspire me to purchase a Sun cover as well. It arrived yesterday and I am more than pleased.

I've had my Kindle for a few weeks now and have been debating getting an Oberon cover the entire time. I'd read all the glowing reviews and I'd seen all the lovely pics, but... The skeptic in me just KNEW it had to be too good to be true. But, still, with pics like these (and others in this thread) I felt compelled to take the plunge last week.

And let me tell you, these covers are just as gorgeous... and functional... and secure... and everything else... as had been written!

Thanks to Supercrone and the others who've posted here. I know this cover may not be for everyone, but for me, my new Sun Oberon cover is just yummy.


----------



## cagnes

Sandpiper said:


> I love birds. The skin. Oooooooh. I have that Oberon cover for my K1.


 Me too, I love anything with trees or birds!



mindreader said:


> I didn't take these pictures, but the above post did inspire me to purchase a Sun cover as well. It arrived yesterday and I am more than pleased.
> 
> I've had my Kindle for a few weeks now and have been debating getting an Oberon cover the entire time. I'd read all the glowing reviews and I'd seen all the lovely pics, but... The skeptic in me just KNEW it had to be too good to be true. But, still, with pics like these (and others in this thread) I felt compelled to take the plunge last week.
> 
> And let me tell you, these covers are just as gorgeous... and functional... and secure... and everything else... as had been written!
> 
> Thanks to Supercrone and the others who've posted here. I know this cover may not be for everyone, but for me, my new Sun Oberon cover is just yummy.


 The sun in red is very pretty! So far I haven't come across an Oberon cover that I didn't like!


----------



## belynda

I love these covers and thought I would order one as a birthday present to myself. The shipping to the UK is prohibitive for me. they are asking 91 dollars!!! plus the 75 for the cover. The kindle only cost 25 dollars shipping for express delivery. Very sad now


----------



## 911jason

belynda said:


> I love these covers and thought I would order one as a birthday present to myself. The shipping to the UK is prohibitive for me. they are asking 91 dollars!!! plus the 75 for the cover. The kindle only cost 25 dollars shipping for express delivery. Very sad now


$91 just for the shipping?!? Have you e-mailed them to ask if there is a less expensive method of shipment to the UK? They may not be used to shipping overseas, and if you bring this to their attention they may be able to work something else out.


----------



## auntmarge

belynda said:


> I love these covers and thought I would order one as a birthday present to myself. The shipping to the UK is prohibitive for me. they are asking 91 dollars!!! plus the 75 for the cover. The kindle only cost 25 dollars shipping for express delivery. Very sad now


That really is ridiculous. Here's a link to the US postal service's rates for a large envelope to the UK. I've estimated weight at 2 lbs: http://ircalc.usps.gov/IntlMailServices.aspx?Country=10142&M=11&P=0&O=1&sd=0

Even if they charge for packaging, or the package with cover weighs more, it can't be that much.


----------



## belynda

Thanks , I have emailed them and will let you know response. I really could not believe they could charge so much.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

Another option is to have someone in the US order it for you and then ship it on.  I have friends overseas that will do that for me when an item on ebay will only ship with  the UK (or Australia or whatever country it may be)  I have done that for friends who are in the same boat, the seller won't ship overseas or charges a huge sum.


----------



## mlewis78

It couldn't possibly cost Oberon $91 to ship something abroad.  I've noticed that when I add extra items to the basket that the shipping (even just U.S.P.S. Priority) goes up more than what it costs them -- the items are just too light to add to the cost as much as they charge, so now I order one thing at a time from them.


----------



## Prazzie

I just checked what it would cost to ship an Oberon cover to South Africa.  The cheapest option they offer is USPS Priority Mail International at $24.00.  So maybe just play around with the shipping options.

UPS courier delivery would cost $181, lol!


----------



## Kathy

The custom skin is beautiful with cover. Love it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I received a full color Oberon Design Holiday catalog in the mail today.  Two full pages of Ereader covers featured.  And all their other products too, of course. . .


----------



## Pushka

I am in Australia and our kindles were shipped for the first time last week. So, while I have the Amazon cover I have been drooling over your beautiful works of Art and I want an Oberon NOW! 

This is what I am thinking - Purple or Red.

As follows:
I have the Amazon cover which is actually very good, but I have the need to personalise it.

I was thinking purple Tree of Life, but now realise I must choose the butterfly or roof of heaven
with this skin
http://www.decalgirl.com/assets/items/akin2/400/akin2-lily.jpg

or this skin
http://www.decalgirl.com/assets/items/akin2/400/akin2-wfall.jpg

or Red Rising sun with the skin above, or this skin:
http://www.decalgirl.com/assets/items/akin2/400/akin2-mora.jpg

What do you think? Also, I am thinking of doing velcro not straps.

Would love to hear all you experienced Kindler's ideas. PS, Oberon have confirmed they ship to Australia!


----------



## auntmarge

Ann in Arlington said:


> I received a full color Oberon Design Holiday catalog in the mail today. Two full pages of Ereader covers featured. And all their other products too, of course. . .


It's a beautiful catalog. I'm wondering about the purple, though. My ROH is the grape purple color. I thought they didn't have the more plum purple anymore. I'd be interested in feedback from others as to how true the colors are in the catalog. The fern looks true to me.


----------



## F1Wild

julip said:


> Since my husband has permanently borrowed my K2, I bought a KDX! I love it
> Thanks for looking!


Awesome combo!! Was it hard to change over from reading from your K2 to the DX? Does size matter after all?


----------



## F1Wild

Tigress780 said:


> Here is my Oberon Tree of Life in Saddle, Borsa Bella Travel bag in Mocca and Metamorphosis Decal Girl Skin.


Love your combo - excellent colors! And I loved seeing the BB Travel bag next to the K2 and Oberon. I still have fabric for a BB bag, but have yet to make the final decision about which bag to get. Fingers are crossed that my first Oberon will be meeting me in less than a few weeks (b-day gift??) and I want something large enough.


----------



## Pushka

Oh I am loving all these Oberon folders - I think I have made up my mind and then I see another beautiful picture.  I guess you cant go wrong, as they are all so beautiful!

Now, could someone explain what the purpose of the BB Bag is for - is this a bag to protect the oberon which is designed to protect the Kindle? 

I have to order the Oberon soon so I get it for Christmas.  For those who have purchased the Journal and used that over the Amazon cover, are there any inconveniences in doing that?


----------



## mlewis78

auntmarge said:


> It's a beautiful catalog. I'm wondering about the purple, though. My ROH is the grape purple color. I thought they didn't have the more plum purple anymore. I'd be interested in feedback from others as to how true the colors are in the catalog. The fern looks true to me.


I haven't received their catalog yet, but it's hard to get a true picture of the colors, especially since they use flash. The sky blue is quite different from the pictures on the website.

Also, sometimes the same color varies with the dye lot (assuming they dye the leather). I have a navy Hokusai Wave journal that is darker than my new navy Wave K2 cover. My K2 cover is a light navy, somewhere between navy and the sky blue (comparing to my K1 sky blue ROH cover).

There are other threads here about Oberon purple variations in shade.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

How did you guys get catalogs?  Do you have to request them or do they send them out to people who have purchased items for them?  I would love to get one but so far nothing in my mailbox.


----------



## Selcien

B-Kay 1325 said:


> How did you guys get catalogs? Do you have to request them or do they send them out to people who have purchased items for them? I would love to get one but so far nothing in my mailbox.


You get a catalog if you've purchased something from them in the last year.

It's nice of them and yet kind of mean at the same time.

I've been wanting the Celtic Hounds in Saddle and had mostly forgotten about the temptation of that cover, and then they had to go and send me this catalog and tempt me all over again. I already have a Purple Roof of Heaven and Red River Garden, I really do not need another cover, but damn, I know that I'd love that cover.


----------



## auntmarge

Selcien said:


> I've been wanting the Celtic Hounds in Saddle and had mostly forgotten about the temptation of that cover, and then they had to go and send me this catalog and tempt me all over again. I already have a Purple Roof of Heaven and Red River Garden, I really do not need another cover, but damn, I know that I'd love that cover.


Even worse, I want one of the purses!


----------



## F1Wild

auntmarge said:


> Even worse, I want one of the purses!


Me too!! And I don't even have my first cover yet!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

I got a catalog in the mail today!  Now, I really want the dragonfly cover in sky blue.


----------



## auntmarge

I wonder if Oberon would send catalogs to KindleBoards members who haven't yet bought from them.  The catalog is really, really tempting.  

I don't think I'll buy another Kindle cover because I love my purple ROH, but I'm sure something else will find its way onto my credit card (Amazon, of course, for the points).


----------



## F1Wild

auntmarge said:


> I wonder if Oberon would send catalogs to KindleBoards members who haven't yet bought from them. The catalog is really, really tempting.
> 
> I don't think I'll buy another Kindle cover because I love my purple ROH, but I'm sure something else will find its way onto my credit card (Amazon, of course, for the points).


I sent them an email requesting a catalog...and I through in the fact that I think my husband purchased a cover for me for my b-day.

Of course I will find out for sure that he bought me a cover if we receive an Oberon catalog in the mail, won't I?


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I ordered and received my Oberon cover in February and so far no catalog!


----------



## Adele

I received my catalog the other day - very nice and very tempting.


----------



## Kathy

I'm hoping I get a catalog. Sounds like it is really nice. I hope they make an iPhone case.


----------



## mlewis78

My catalog arrived today.  It's nice to have but doesn't show all the options and designs as the website does.  I knew it was coming after all the purchases I made from them this year.


----------



## Tippy

Received my catalog this weekend.  Oh My. . .  so many pretty things. . . it is a crying shame I haven't won the lottery. . .yet!


----------



## adamk77

I just received mine earlier today.


----------



## Pushka

Very nice AdamK.  I am waiting for my ROH to arrive too.  I gather the charm is always the sun - very appropriate.  That is the blue one?  I have gone for purple.  Last year orange was my favourite colour - this year it seems to be purple!


----------



## Kathy

Love the combo. I really like that skin.


----------



## 911jason

Pushka said:


> Last year orange was my favourite colour - this year it seems to be purple!


Oh, the folks at Oberon are going to *LOVE* you!!!


----------



## adamk77

Kathy said:


> Love the combo. I really like that skin.


I was trying to go for the "old and ancient" look -- I think in that respect, the saddle tree of life would have worked better.



Pushka said:


> Very nice AdamK. I am waiting for my ROH to arrive too. I gather the charm is always the sun - very appropriate. That is the blue one? I have gone for purple. Last year orange was my favourite colour - this year it seems to be purple!


Thanks Pushka. Yes, it's the blue one. I almost ordered the purple, too. At the end I flipped a coin


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

adamk77 said:


> I just received mine earlier today.


Gorgeous, Adam! Congrats on a great combo! Welcome to KindleBoards. Be sure to head over to Introductions and tell us a little bit about yourself other than your excellent taste in ereaders and accessories!

Betsy


----------



## cagnes

adamk77, love your combo!


----------



## F1Wild

Awesome combo, adamk77!!!  I'm amazed at the unbelievable detail!


----------



## cjonthehill

I never even heard of Oberon until finding kindleboards. But after looking at all these beautiful covers (over and over) I succumbed. Thank you for all your enabling! I love my Tree of Life cover (saddle). I reminds me of an old leather bound book. Decalgirl skin Garden at Giverny.


----------



## mlewis78

That's a nice combo for DX.


----------



## F1Wild

Beautiful combo!!!  Makes you want to move into them!


----------



## cjonthehill

Cobbie said:


> cjonthehill - Saddle has never been on my must-have list...until now. The rich color combined with the Giverny skin is lovely. Your photos are beautiful. Congratulations, you are now officially an enabler.


It's contagious!! I was originally very fond of the fern green forest....it was a picture in this thread that made me just fall in love with the warmth of the saddle color. I'm so glad you like it!


----------



## cjonthehill

F1Wild said:


> Beautiful combo!!! Makes you want to move into them!


I told a friend that I'd like to sit right at the base of that tree between the two big roots and read. She (being a city girl) said there'd be ants. Killjoy.  They are such vivid scenes!


----------



## cagnes

cjonthehill said:


> I never even heard of Oberon until finding kindleboards. But after looking at all these beautiful covers (over and over) I succumbed. Thank you for all your enabling! I love my Tree of Life cover (saddle). I reminds me of an old leather bound book. Decalgirl skin Garden at Giverny.


Gorgeous combo! I love Tree of Life! I almost went with that one but I really wanted the fern color, so I went with Avenue of Trees. TOL is amazing though, I love how the back is just as beautiful as the front!


----------



## adamk77

cjonthehill said:


> I never even heard of Oberon until finding kindleboards. But after looking at all these beautiful covers (over and over) I succumbed. Thank you for all your enabling! I love my Tree of Life cover (saddle). I reminds me of an old leather bound book. Decalgirl skin Garden at Giverny.


Wow. The Tree of Life cover looks amazing. My resolve is breaking down, and I think I need to start saving up for another one now :


----------



## BTackitt

adamk77 said:


> I just received mine earlier today.


Adam? the Screensaver to go with your lovely new Kindle + Oberon is


No, I did not take this from Oberon, it's a woodcut picture I found Via Bing images.


----------



## GreenThumb

BTackitt said:


> Adam? the Screensaver to go with your lovely new Kindle + Oberon is
> 
> 
> No, I did not take this from Oberon, it's a woodcut picture I found Via Bing images.


Very nice! I have that same cover, and I'm going to load that screensaver on my K1. Thanks for making it!


----------



## Pushka

So, this morning I was waiting on my Oberon, decal, and BB bag.

This afternoon part 1 arrived.

The package - very hot as over 100F here at the moment:
Just to keep you in suspense:










Tearing into that oh so tenacious sticking tape

Ah, the brown paper package and the charm reveals itself










Ah, beautiful, as we unwrap the brown paper and see her for the first time










And in all her beauty


----------



## julip

F1Wild said:


> Awesome combo!! Was it hard to change over from reading from your K2 to the DX? Does size matter after all?


Sorry for the late reply, F1Wild - I've been away from the boards for awhile! I haven't found it hard at all to change to the DX - I really love the larger reading space. Actually, one of the first books I purchased for the K2 had this chart that did not format correctly at all - the last column had the 'punchline', and there was no way to read it on the K2 - it was 'off the page', so to speak. On the DX, it is all there! That said, size doesn't matter in all respects lol. I do really like the smaller size of the K2 when I'm out and about, though I've taken the DX out with me many times and it really isn't too cumbersome. I honestly like both for different reasons, so I would have a hard time choosing one over the other.

What a sweet kitty in your avatar!


----------



## julip

Pushka, your ROH cover is gorgeous - makes me want to order something in purple asap!


----------



## F1Wild

julip said:


> I haven't found it hard at all to change to the DX - I really love the larger reading space...I honestly like both for different reasons, so I would have a hard time choosing one over the other.
> What a sweet kitty in your avatar!


NP on the delay - I've not been on the "Boards" so much - actually avoiding. You see I am convinced my hubby ordered my desired Oberon cover for my birthday (which was yesterday) and although he won't confirm what the gift is he said it was supposed to be delivered FedEx yesterday, but it's still not here. This is driving me crazy!!! Good to know the DX is working for youand you give a sound reaon for owning both.

Kibou says thanks for the compliment! Not sure he would be described as "sweet" - he is a hellion most of the time with a few moments of sweetness from time to time.


----------



## Pea

So, so, so excited here! My oberon is on the way (red - river garden) - my skin (3ACP SK-111) and Bella - (wow factor Kindle travel bag). I think they will look great together - How did I do? Do you think this combo looks alright?




























Gosh I'm bursting (such a material girl!)


----------



## mlewis78

The reds and greens are perfect matches.


----------



## cjonthehill

Pea said:


> So, so, so excited here! My oberon is on the way (red - river garden) - my skin (3ACP SK-111) and Bella - (wow factor Kindle travel bag). I think they will look great together - How did I do? Do you think this combo looks alright?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh I'm bursting (such a material girl!)


Your colors are perfect!! Really nice combination.....can't believe how well they go together!!


----------



## Pushka

Wow Pea, that looks great!  love the combo.

So, I am still waiting on my BB travel bag and skins, so my kindle is still naked because I am waiting for these before I dress her in her oberon.  Then I will post pictures!


----------



## Pea

Thanks I was on the fence with the BB bag and I nearly fell out of my chair when I saw the Wow factor one. The colors seem to be dead on. I haven't received anything yet either and I too have a cold, naked Kindle. Will take pics and post once everything is received.


----------



## Pushka

Ah well, Pea, in that case, Voila:










And










and lastly


----------



## Pea

Beautiful, just beautiful.  That is the same style as my case. How do you like the case? Is there room in it for other things?


----------



## julip

Pea and Pushka, your combos are absolutely gorgeous! What wonderful blends of colors. I really love seeing everyone's creativity and choices here. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## julip

F1Wild said:


> NP on the delay - I've not been on the "Boards" so much - actually avoiding. You see I am convinced my hubby ordered my desired Oberon cover for my birthday (which was yesterday) and although he won't confirm what the gift is he said it was supposed to be delivered FedEx yesterday, but it's still not here. This is driving me crazy!!! Good to know the DX is working for youand you give a sound reaon for owning both.
> 
> Kibou says thanks for the compliment! Not sure he would be described as "sweet" - he is a hellion most of the time with a few moments of sweetness from time to time.


LOL I have 2 kitties of my own, so I understand completely - those quiet moments are golden. Is he is a snowshoe?

Happy belated birthday! I hope your surprise has arrived and that we will see pictures soon!


----------



## dnagirl

You all have inspired me to bling my Kindle!  Today I purchased two Oberons.

I got the Peacock cover in dark green to go with a peacock skin I ordered.  I also got the River Garden in Saddle to go with two custom DNA skins I've ordered.

I can't believe all of the gorgeous stuff that is out there!


----------



## dnagirl

I definitely will!


----------



## Pea

Finally dressed my Kindle - now waiting for my BB Bag!


----------



## Pea

So of course now I want more and I just love the greens and reds. I was thinking of this:










with










and/or this










or










I figure all these go together so I can change out both covers with these skins 

I also love










with










HELP - I'm an addict!!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

Oh, I really like the green cover with the second skin...very pretty!


----------



## Pea

I agree - that's the one I think matches the best.


----------



## Pushka

Pea, I love your Red outfit, and am drooling over your green one, and I think, the second decal which is just so smart, but also pretty?  And I like the first decal too, but maybe too much 'yellow' in the last one.  Yes, definately the second decal the more I look at it.

Everyone's kindle looks so lovely with the decals and the Oberon - so really I guess it is hard to go wrong.

I was never a green fan (of anything, clothes etc) until I saw the Oberon covers, now I love green!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

I can't say enough good about Oberon's service.  I was looking for a specific cover and after reading through the FAQs, I decided to ask if it was possible to still order it.  Luckily it was!  I just spoke to Becca on the phone and my beautiful new cover will be shipped this week.  I am going to try very hard to be good and hand it over to my husband, unopened, so he can give it to me as a Christmas gift.  Yes, we do that.  It makes things easier and that way I am sure it is correct.  So I will know I have an awesome cover but not how awesome until Christmas Day! (When he will say...why did you get another cover, you can only use one at a time)


----------



## Ruby296

Pushka, I love that BB Bag!


----------



## Pushka

Ruby296 said:


> Pushka, I love that BB Bag!


Thankyou Ruby, I was wondering if Oberon did a peacock to match!  I am waiting on it but I am hoping that the purple matches the purple in the Oberon. It will also work with red and pink covers too. And blue I guess.


----------



## drenee

Pea and Pushka, you have such wonderful taste in your combinations.  
Makes me envious.  
I do not need another cover, or another skin.  
deb


----------



## Pea

BB Bag was mailed today - WooHoo!


----------



## Pushka

Pea, I keep looking at your green oberon and second decal skin. They really are gorgeous.

I dressed my kindle today as she showed me her lily screensaver the first time I skinned her! She must have known.

From the photo I decided to cover up the space bar with the decal. Those skins are so easy to apply!










And to show the rear side - I thought I would put the skin on first and whenever I replace the skin, just buy extra velcro.









Oohh, skinned her doesnt sound very nice, does it!


----------



## Adele

I that that one for my phone which really shows off the screensaver.


----------



## Pea

Yours is Soooooo lovely. I am going to be getting those two items very soon indeed. I am a cover/skin junkie!!


----------



## kindlek

ravenclawprefect said:


> I can't say enough good about Oberon's service. I was looking for a specific cover and after reading through the FAQs, I decided to ask if it was possible to still order it. Luckily it was! I just spoke to Becca on the phone and my beautiful new cover will be shipped this week. I am going to try very hard to be good and hand it over to my husband, unopened, so he can give it to me as a Christmas gift. Yes, we do that. It makes things easier and that way I am sure it is correct. So I will know I have an awesome cover but not how awesome until Christmas Day! (When he will say...why did you get another cover, you can only use one at a time)


Which cover are you getting?


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

I am getting the old dragonfly pond (no frog) in sky blue.  I can't wait!


----------



## Ottie

heres my dragon fly pond with frog in sky blue also sorry about the quality these were taken with my web-cams built in camera.

Cover:










Skin:


----------



## dnagirl

Here's my Oberon Peacock green and a custom skin from Unique Skins.


----------



## JeanneB

My poor little ole' Kindle looks naked. I am going shopping at DecalGirl after dinner.


----------



## cloudyvisions

dnagirl said:


> Here's my Oberon Peacock green and a custom skin from Unique Skins.


Oooh, I love the skin! Beautiful combo!


----------



## mlewis78

dnagirl said:


> Here's my Oberon Peacock green and a custom skin from Unique Skins.


This is a beautiful combo. It's the first time I've seen the Oberon peacock in green. Love their green. The skin is one of the most beautiful I've seen. I hadn't heard of Unique Skins.


----------



## Pea

Your combo is Beautiful!!!

WooHoo I finally got my set together


----------



## heragn

Wow!  All of you have beautiful covers!  I wish I could afford one, but unfortunately they remain entirely out of my price range.  If anyone knows of someplace or someONE who is looking to get rid of their's please let me know.


----------



## Pushka

Oh mu gosh, that peacock skin is just amazing.  And Oberon do make peacock covers, and Pea, just love your kindle set!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

I think the green peacock cover is just stunning.  If I didn't already have one cover and a second on the way....

Gorgeous combos being shown.


----------



## JeanneB

Now I want an oberon cover... to add to the collection.  Pretty soon my DX will have more outfits than I have...


----------



## Pushka

JeanneB said:


> Now I want an oberon cover... to add to the collection. Pretty soon my DX will have more outfits than I have...


Sigh, how true is that!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

My sky blue dragonfly pond with no frog came in today.  Now...do I hand it over to my husband so he can give it to me for Christmas or should I just use it??  I have not unwrapped it but obviously, I know what it is.   He knows I have it and would have no problem with me using it now.  (Yes, I buy most of my own gifts from him....it makes things easier and at this point, there is really very little that I need and when I want something, it is very specific)


----------



## JeanneB

Oh go ahead...use it    I would ..or else I would be "trying it on" everyday until Christmas...hehe.

My birthday was Sept. 3.... I knew my DX was in my hubby's closet from the first part of August.  Well...he would leave for work and I would sneak it out.  I felt like I was being so bad!  Then, the Saturday before my birthday was a total rain-out.  I said the heck with it...I got it out and read all day!!  I told him when he came home and he laughed...he said he knew all along!  I felt like a little kid.  

But it was the best birthday present I have ever gotten!!  

We actually do the same thing with Christmas gifts.  Its the only way to get what you really want~~


----------



## mlewis78

Ravenclaw, I hope you can use it now.  You know you want to look at it.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

I was good, I handed it over to DH to put away until Christmas LOL  He always has a hard time finding things I want so this makes it easy for him.  I am sure it is gorgeous. I did get to see the dragonfly charm


----------



## KindleGirl

I think I am going to end up doing the same thing with my cover that I just got. I got the da Vinci in saddle and I intended to give it to hubby to give to me for Christmas. I haven't done it yet since I was still looking at it, but that's what I should do. I don't need it now anyways. It would help hubby out too since he's been working a lot of OT and won't have time to shop.


----------



## pam

You guys are just killing me here!  All the pictures are beautiful and so.....I just ordered my first Oberon, Forest in fern!!  Okay, I ordered it 10 minutes ago, I feel like running out to the mailbox now, just to check.


----------



## Meemo

heragn said:


> Wow! All of you have beautiful covers! I wish I could afford one, but unfortunately they remain entirely out of my price range. If anyone knows of someplace or someONE who is looking to get rid of their's please let me know.


Check the Buy/Sell/Trade/Barter section here - there are frequently Oberons listed there. There's at least one on there now...
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,15713.0.html

Also check eBay, that's where I got my first one...


----------



## angelad

Some beaties at the top of this page


----------



## pam

I can't believe it!!  I ordered my Oberon cover on Saturday and here it is in my mailbox on Friday after Thanksgiving!  It is sooooo beautiful.  I'll take pics tomorrow.  I LOVE IT - I LOVE IT - I LOVE IT!!


----------



## dhajra

I am a relative newbie posting to these boards, but I lurk a lot.  What a plethora of beautiful Oberon covers!

Like Kathie (way back at the beginning of this thread), I have the taupe Raven cover for my K1, and more recently, I was tempted into also purchasing the blue Peacock cover, which is beautiful.  I would buy more, but I'm hesitating in case I eventually have to upgrade from my beloved K1.

I find that the pictures at the Oberon website reflect the colors of my covers pretty well.  Sorry, too much of a Luddite to post pictures!


----------



## MalinaM

My 1st kindle should be delivered tomorrow but I have to save it for Christmas. I also ordered an Oberon cover (Tree of Life in Green) and a skin from Decalgirl (Thru the Trees). Now all I have to do is order my BB Bag. Considering that a week ago I wasn't even sure about ordering a Kindle, this website has helped me make up my mind AND THEN SOME!!!

Here are pics of what I'm hoping will go together..


























So did I do good? 

I guess this means I better absolutely love the kindle because based on the accessories alone, I wouldn't want to return it!!!


----------



## F1Wild

AWESOME!!


----------



## Stellamaz

That is a beautiful combo - and I'm not even a huge fan of green!!

BTW - I've had my oberon cover (red ginkgo, velcro) for almost a week now; once I put a skin on my kindle, I'll post a pic.  (I ordered three ... cuz I couldn't decide which one I wanted ... they should be here the end of this week or the first part of next week).  Meanwhile ... I am not minding AT ALL having my "naked" kindle in the oberon cover ... especially since, with the velcro attachment, it looks very clean and unencumbered.


----------



## Farscape

MalinaM said:


> My 1st kindle should be delivered tomorrow but I have to save it for Christmas. I also ordered an Oberon cover (Tree of Life in Green) and a skin from Decalgirl (Thru the Trees). Now all I have to do is order my BB Bag. Considering that a week ago I wasn't even sure about ordering a Kindle, this website has helped me make up my mind AND THEN SOME!!!
> 
> So did I do good?
> 
> I guess this means I better absolutely love the kindle because based on the accessories alone, I wouldn't want to return it!!!


I love your combo - especially that beautiful skin! It's all going to look great together.


----------



## MalinaM

Thanks! I am already looking at new Oberon covers, skins, and bags!!! Make it stop!! lol 

A girl can dream right?


----------



## libros_lego

Here is the red wild rose large journal from oberon. Just wanted to add it to our collection:


----------



## F1Wild

Simply stunning!


----------



## MalinaM

Wow! That is gorgeous! I didn't think I'd like it that much based on their site photo but your photo changes my mind.


----------



## Mandy

Can anyone explain why the dragonfly covers posted here are different from the one on the Oberon website? The ones posted here do not have the frog, lily pad, and cattails. Also, does the dragonfly cover haveanything on the back?


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

Mandy said:


> Can anyone explain why the dragonfly covers posted here are different from the one on the Oberon website? The ones posted here do not have the frog, lily pad, and cattails. Also, does the dragonfly cover have anything on the back?


Oberon changed the design of the dragonfly cover. The older version doesn't have the frog on it. I have an older version dragonfly pond and there is nothing on the back. According to the website, if there is an older design you like, email and ask them about it. Sometimes they are able to make it for you. I liked the older dragonfly pond cover, emailed and asked about it. They were more than happy to make it for me.


----------



## pomlover2586

Can someone tell me why the green Dragonfly Cover on pg 1, doesn't go as far up to the edges as the Sky Blue Image above?


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

My guess is that Oberon tweaks the image as needed, based on customer response.  Maybe people asked for it larger?  The green one was posted back in March, mine was made in November.


----------



## Meemo

Jenni said:


> Here is the red wild rose large journal from oberon. Just wanted to add it to our collection:


Oh geez, as if I weren't lusting after that one enough....


----------



## Pushka

I changed my oberon cover for a MEdge go cover, and the thing I miss the most is not being able to slip my hand under the inside back flap when I read.


----------



## 908tracy

Ravenclaw,

I love your cover! It is gorgeous!! I just got the new version of the dragonfly pond with the frog. I love it too though thank goodness.

Where do you find the pictures of their older designs? Just wondering what else I may be missing for my NEXT Oberon! Thanks!


----------



## GinnyB

Waaaaaa... no one has chosen the combination I want: da Vinci in Saddle and Quest skin. I was sooooo hoping to see it. I must have bad taste or something. 

Some of the Kindles are stunning! I can't wait for my Oberon to arrive!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

908tracy said:


> Ravenclaw,
> 
> I love your cover! It is gorgeous!! I just got the new version of the dragonfly pond with the frog. I love it too though thank goodness.
> 
> Where do you find the pictures of their older designs? Just wondering what else I may be missing for my NEXT Oberon! Thanks!


If you go look through this thread, you can see some of the older designs. I think I saw this specific design over in the Sales thread and emailed about it.


----------



## Patricia

Pushka said:


> I changed my oberon cover for a MEdge go cover, and the thing I miss the most is not being able to slip my hand under the inside back flap when I read.


I missed the exact same thing when I switched. I sold my Oberon but am looking at them again.


----------



## Pushka

Patricia said:


> I missed the exact same thing when I switched. I sold my Oberon but am looking at them again.


Well, I solved this problem by buying some felt in the exact grey colour, and glueing a flap to the Go left side, leaving the central side unglued. I tried it out firstly using double sided tape just to see if it was possible, then glued down with a quality craft glue when the idea worked. I also notice the two covers on the Go slip and not stay together when folded back, so I bought a large rolled elastic hair band to keep the two long sides together. When not reading, this band then fits over the front abd back cover to keep it closed.

I do like the Oberon, and I think it will last longer than the other covers, but I was hoping for a more vibrant purple. I dare say I will return to it later. I wish that they could develop a better looking 'corner' attachment system; I bought the velcro for this reason, but that does limit me being able to swap the covers from time to time.

I am a gemini, I swap things often; except for husbands!


----------



## Guest

I have the Roof of Heaven cover in purple. Love it!


----------



## RhondaRN

NYCKindleFan said:


> I have the Roof of Heaven cover in purple. Love it!


k

Ok so I thought I had made my decision on a skin and cover til I saw yours. That is so pretty!


----------



## MAGreen

I wonder if I could get a discount if I order one of everything...

(yeah, I know, keep dreaming!)


----------



## ladyvolz

NYCKindleFan,

your combo is beautiful!  The colors are so rich!


----------



## corkyb

NYC Kindle fan,
What skin is that? It is beautiful.
Paula ny


----------



## Guest

corkyb said:


> NYC Kindle fan,
> What skin is that? It is beautiful.
> Paula ny


It's a custom skin I got from MyTego.


----------



## pomlover2586

OK my Dragonfly Pond [Old Version] arrived today!!!! My Taupe Seaside journal also arrived! Both are BEAUTIFUL!!!

Dragonfly Pond [Old Version] in Fern- This is the Discontinued design, made by Special Order.

























This is the 5X7 Seaside Taupe JOURNAL- NOT a kindle cover  The color is a bit lighter then reality due to flash. It is darker than I had expected- a lot of grey/black/dark brown colors. If I had to name the color i'd say it's closer to gray, or a light coffee- think mocha? However it is very beautiful.









This is my old Creek Bed Maple in Saddle.....this cover is now owned by Drenee.


----------



## Stellamaz

pomlover, that Seaside journal cover in taupe is gorgeous!!

I'm posting my pics here as well. I put them in another thread awhile ago, but realized when I saw this today that they should probably go here as well, for anyone who's checking out this thread for ideas. So ... here goes:

(Oberon red gingko cover, velcro; Decalgirl skin, "My Heart")

*******************************


----------



## libros_lego

Here's the small journal- wine Tree of Life.


----------



## hudsonam

In case you haven't already seen them, there are also some great pics on the Oberon Facebook page. I'm totally in love with Tree of Life in Saddle thanks to this pic. (ETA: Just want to clarify that I copied this from their FB page - this is not me. Don't want to get in trouble for trying to impersonate someone  ).


----------



## Meemo

Tree of Life in saddle was my first Oberon, and I really did love it.  That one really was a "work of art" to me.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Tree of Life was my first Oberon as well!  It was corners for my K1.  I sold it after I got my K2.  I also have the Red Ginko corners right now.  The pic a few posts up is really accurate!  I LOVE it!  I just reskinned it the other day in Library-matte by Decal Girl.  What is it about that skin  I adore it and was able to find a wallpaper of it online at vladstudio.com!!


----------



## njsweetp

Here's mine! Just got it today!









Roof of Heaven/sky blue
Above the Clouds matte skin/Decalgirl


----------



## Ruby296

Now that is gorgeous!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

OOOH!!  Pretty!!!!


----------



## Stellamaz

FABULOUS cover ... and a perfect skin for it!!!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

njsweetp, that is a stunning combo, nice choice!!


----------



## hudsonam

I love that combo! I was hoping to see a pic of that skin! Did you post the back of it anywhere?


----------



## luvmy4brats

That skin goes perfectly with the cover.


----------



## pomlover2586

My 2nd Oberon arrived today!!! A full 2 weeks sooner than originally anticipated! I was told it would ship the 11th of February! It's the Three Graces in Wine- a discontinued model.










My 2 beauties side by side


----------



## RhondaRN

Just got my Oberon Dragonfly Pond in Sky Blue yesterday! I'm very much in love!


----------



## Seamonkey

I wanted a design that Oberon wasn't going to make for the DX.. the Peacock. They tell me that it just hasn't caught on like some other newer designs.

Here is a stock picture of the Peacock cover in sky blue, for the K2










They told me they could use the image from the large journal and it would just have larger margins on the DX cover.. and I could choose any button already made FOR the Kindle.. thus could not get the feather button from the journal, but wasn't stuck with the butterfly button used on the K2 peacock..

I chose the wave button from Hosukai wave journals. (hard to see in the shots.. these aren't my best photos)

Here is my DX cover










And same cover with my cat directing the photo shoot.


----------



## Winter9

njsweetp said:


> Here's mine! Just got it today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roof of Heaven/sky blue
> Above the Clouds matte skin/Decalgirl


Beautiful combination!!


----------



## Ruby296

That Peacock DX cover is very nice.  I would have bought it for the K2, but I don't like the butterfly button.  Instead I got it in the large journal, along w/Dragonfly Pond K2 cover.


----------



## Seamonkey

I have to admit that the butterfly button would have bothered me, but since it was custom, I got a choice.  hmm not sure if they'd just do a custom on the button (but it has to be a button they have 'Kindleized".

The concept of "floating" an image on the larger cover does open up some really nice possiblilities for DX owners/covers.. of course the design has to be appropriate for floating (not a wrap around, for instance, I'm guessing).

That skin looks great with the Sky Blue!  Even fits thematically.. roof of heaven, sky and clouds!  Of course with a DX there isn't as much design showing on the front but I still have a skin.

Someone posted in another thread about putting the BACK skin ON an M Edge cover and I wonder about the back of a non-wraparound Oberon with a really great skin since I know I rarely look at the back of my Kindle.. in fact the last couple of times I looked at mine was when I got the Kindle out of the cover to show someone who was interested in seeing the Kindle.


----------



## cheerio

Seamonkey said:


> I wanted a design that Oberon wasn't going to make for the DX.. the Peacock. They tell me that it just hasn't caught on like some other newer designs.
> 
> Here is a stock picture of the Peacock cover in sky blue, for the K2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They told me they could use the image from the large journal and it would just have larger margins on the DX cover.. and I could choose any button already made FOR the Kindle.. thus could not get the feather button from the journal, but wasn't stuck with the butterfly button used on the K2 peacock..
> 
> I chose the wave button from Hosukai wave journals. (hard to see in the shots.. these aren't my best photos)
> 
> Here is my DX cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And same cover with my cat directing the photo shoot.


Got to love the cat directors


----------



## me3boyz

The color is quite dark, which I like. Once the husband's memory fades a bit, I'm probably going to order the Hokusai wave in navy.

da Vinci in wine with my new Borsa Bella travel bag:


----------



## Seamonkey

That is a great button on the Da Vinci!  Not to mention the travel bag which looks especially righ in one color.  Nice set up


----------



## 911jason

me3boyz --- what an amazing combo! From the looks of that picture, you'd think Borsa Bella & Oberon collaborated! I have to say, that's the first Borsa Bella bag I've ever liked, and I *really* like it! Do you mind sharing how much the bag cost?


----------



## me3boyz

911jason said:


> me3boyz --- what an amazing combo! From the looks of that picture, you'd think Borsa Bella & Oberon collaborated! I have to say, that's the first Borsa Bella bag I've ever liked, and I *really* like it! Do you mind sharing how much the bag cost?


Don't mind at all. I'm not a flowery person, so was excited when I came across this bag on her Etsy site for $38 (+$6.25 shipping). It's got a suede feel to it that's pet-able. Best of all, she's got another one available:

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?ref=vt_related_1&listing_id=39060972


----------



## Seamonkey

This is the description

Sling Travel Bag fits KINDLE 1 and 2 WITH a Cover - WASHABLE - by Borsa Bella -- TEXTURED like Leather RED FABRIC


----------



## newborn

Just received my Oberon Avenue of Trees in Fern today. I love it! It's made better than I expected and with such wonderful detail. I also received my Borsa Bella travel bag in Wow Factor which is beautiful. Melissa's bags are so well made-great quality. I've seen many others on the internet and I'm so glad I went with Borsa Bella. I can't wait to take them to my next bookclub meeting. Hope to persuade my members to buy from these two companies. Here's the pics:


----------



## mlewis78

Great combo, newborn.


----------



## Pushka

Gorgeous outfit newborn!  Love seeing the green based-decal, I am thinking of doing a custom one with green and wondered how this colour worked.  It works!


----------



## RhondaRN

Newborn, you did an excellent job with the color combination!  It makes me feel good just to look at it!  Very pretty!


----------



## ayuryogini

njsweetpea: I LOVE your blue ROH with your Above the Clouds skin; the blue ROH is my next cover, and that skin really goes beautifully with it; I just returned from a month in South Africa, right before Christmas, visiting my daughter & son-in-law, and that skin reminds me of my time there.

newborn: Lovely job on co-ordinating your Oberon cover, skin and Borsa Bella bag; it looks fantastic; great pics, too.

Thanks to both of you.


----------



## Adele

ayuryogini said:


> njsweetpea: I LOVE your blue ROH with your Above the Clouds skin; the blue ROH is my next cover, and that skin really goes beautifully with it; I just returned from a month in South Africa, right before Christmas, visiting my daughter & son-in-law, and that skin reminds me of my time there.
> 
> newborn: Lovely job on co-ordinating your Oberon cover, skin and Borsa Bella bag; it looks fantastic; great pics, too.
> 
> Thanks to both of you.


Ayuryogini - I love your Avatar!


----------



## Ruby296

Love all your choices, newborn!


----------



## newborn

Thanks to all. I was hoping I did good.


----------



## firedawn

First post at the Kindle Boards! I have just gotten my Avenue of Trees in fern with a Borsa Bella bag as well. I love them both dearly and thank you all very much for helping me decide with all these lovely pictures! I'll take better pictures in the daylight sometime but I couldn't resist taking some initial pictures.














































I've also done a full review at my blog for those who don't already know how wonderful this thing is:

http://firedawn.wordpress.com/2010/02/04/kindle-2-oberon-cover-review/


----------



## ayuryogini

I thought I would share my new combo as well, as many of you were kind of enough to join in my "Oberon watch" a couple weeks ago; I wanted to wait till I got the Cadillac leather conditioner, and condition the leather before I put it on (it didn't change the color at all).
The skin is DecalGirl "Library" in matte; it's not really as dark as in this photo.










I originally shared this under Cora's post for her new Oberon, then remembered this category, thank you.


----------



## firedawn

Goodness, that is a gorgeous case too! And I love the decal combo~


----------



## 911jason

I got mine today too! No pics yet, but I promise I will post some eventually!


----------



## Cora

I suppose I should show off my baby here too... you know, for continuity's sake.


----------



## dablab

ayuryogini said:


> I thought I would share my new combo as well, as many of you were kind of enough to join in my "Oberon watch" a couple weeks ago; I wanted to wait till I got the Cadillac leather conditioner, and condition the leather before I put it on (it didn't change the color at all).
> The skin is DecalGirl "Library" in matte; it's not really as dark as in this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I originally shared this under Cora's post for her new Oberon, then remembered this category, thank you.


WOW!!! Never thought of that cover as one of my favorites but you just changed my mind!! That is just amazing!

Dot


----------



## Adele

Wow, has a Harry Potter look to it.


----------



## KindleGirl

ayuryogini...that is my combo as well, and I LOVE it! None of the Oberon covers really grabbed me until they posted the Davinci in saddle, then I had to have it! it's a very pretty cover!


----------



## Cindy416

firedawn said:


> First post at the Kindle Boards! I have just gotten my Avenue of Trees in fern with a Borsa Bella bag as well. I love them both dearly and thank you all very much for helping me decide with all these lovely pictures! I'll take better pictures in the daylight sometime but I couldn't resist taking some initial pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same cover, and LOVE it. Your Borsa Bella bag is beautiful, as well.
> 
> I've also done a full review at my blog for those who don't already know how wonderful this thing is:
> 
> http://firedawn.wordpress.com/2010/02/04/kindle-2-oberon-cover-review/


----------



## cheerio

ayuryogini said:


> I thought I would share my new combo as well, as many of you were kind of enough to join in my "Oberon watch" a couple weeks ago; I wanted to wait till I got the Cadillac leather conditioner, and condition the leather before I put it on (it didn't change the color at all).
> The skin is DecalGirl "Library" in matte; it's not really as dark as in this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I originally shared this under Cora's post for her new Oberon, then remembered this category, thank you.


nice


----------



## Winter9

Avalon said:


> Yes, PJS, you are right, good catch. The cover is definitely purple, not the royal navy (as someone well described it) that they have on the Oberon website.
> 
> I didn't say it very well; what I meant was that, as purple is a mix of blue and red, there are shades of purple that have more blue in them (like lilac and lavender) and shades of purple that have more red in them (like berry or wine color).
> 
> They really should have more names for the various shades of purple! Or actually, there are several names, but most people call them all purple.
> 
> Anyway, I just meant to suggest that the cover is a true purple that just slightly leans in the more rosy direction, like a rich plum color.
> 
> I am not able to see your pics, it says you account has been inactive for more than 90 days.
> 
> I have a feeling that I am making no sense, so I'll just post another picture tomorrow that will say it for me!


----------



## kevindorsey

Good looking oberon.


----------



## mlewis78

The pic of the Da Vinci in saddle looks like a smoother leather than the other Oberon covers.  Am I right about that?


----------



## ayuryogini

mlewis78 said:


> The pic of the Da Vinci in saddle looks like a smoother leather than the other Oberon covers. Am I right about that?


It's definitely pebbled leather, but not nearly as pebbled as the daVinci wine color; 
looking at the actual cover in comparison to the pic I took, the cover might look just the _teensiest_ more pebbled, but it's essentially pretty close.


----------



## KindleGirl

mlewis78 said:


> The pic of the Da Vinci in saddle looks like a smoother leather than the other Oberon covers. Am I right about that?


I have the Da Vinci in saddle and yes, I think it is less pebbled than most of the other leathers. That is one of the reasons that I liked the saddle better....not only a pretty color but smoother. I have a checkbook in the purple fairy and it is definitely more pebbled.


----------



## cheerio

Pics of the check book?


----------



## mistyd107

gorgeous Pics I guess I may just have to give in and atleast try an oberon no matter how much I love my Javoedge cover or my bobarra's aren't I


----------



## Ruby296

That Da Vinci cover is really beautiful.


----------



## DD

I broke down and when I ordered a sky blue ROH for my SIL last week, I just had to get the DaVinci in saddle for myself. Actually, I told my husband he was giving it to me for Valentine's Day! I always leaned toward the covers with the designs all the way around but I love this cover!

On my monitor, the color looks a little lighter than the actual cover (taken with a Blackberry). The color is really a rich caramel. Beautiful!


----------



## menorah

webhill said:


> OK, my green Creekbed Maple just arrived!


frojazz and webhill...

Thank you both for posting pics of your CBM in green. They helped me decide finally to get the same cover. I love green and I love trees... so there! I placed my order 3 days ago and can hardly wait for it to arrive.


----------



## Sunshine22

Here's my collection...

Oberon- daVinci in saddle
Borsa Bella - zinnia stories
decal girl skin - Monets waterlillies
purse - j'tote Maeve


----------



## hudsonam

Sunshine22, love that combo! And LOVE the bag, but I do have a bag problem.


----------



## tigresslily

Sunshine22, your j'tote purse is gorgeous!!  Not that I need any more purses....well, maybe just one more to go with my Da Vinci


----------



## Sunshine22

The Maeve bag is half off right now on the j'tote website, with free shipping and a free matching wallet. I think the sale ends tomorrow.... 

http://www.jtotebags.com/maeve-p/br102.htm

It is a large bag (hard to see that in these pics) so really not an everyday bag for most people. It works great for me, because I bring my work laptop home nearly every night.


----------



## cheerio

Sunshine22 said:


> Here's my collection...
> 
> Oberon- daVinci in saddle
> Borsa Bella - zinnia stories
> decal girl skin - Monets waterlillies
> purse - j'tote Maeve


nice bag


----------



## tigresslily

Sunshine22 said:


> The Maeve bag is half off right now on the j'tote website, with free shipping and a free matching wallet. I think the sale ends tomorrow....
> 
> http://www.jtotebags.com/maeve-p/br102.htm
> 
> It is a large bag (hard to see that in these pics) so really not an everyday bag for most people. It works great for me, because I bring my work laptop home nearly every night.


Is your bag the same dimensions as the one on j'tote's website (15" tall?) Yours appears to be wider than it is tall, looking a bit different than the one on the website....I do prefer the way yours looks.


----------



## ayuryogini

Beautiful combo, Sunshine 22; you're a Kindler after my own heart;

I _thought_ I recognized that as a j'tote bag. I just recently purchased 2 j'tote bags, on sale: the Grainne (50% off til tomorrow) and the Saoirse ($75 for a "floor model" in perfect condition); they are amazing; their Shauna (on sale for $79) and Dubheasa go really well with the red Oberon Wild Rose cover. I found out about j'tote through another Kindle enabler on these boards! I really love your bag as well; after I looked at your pics, I went to their website to check it out, but I had to STOP myself from purchasing: I haven't even used the 2 I got last week! This board can be dangerous!!

But I digress, back to your combo; I LOVE the daVinci in Saddle and have it as well; it really goes well with the Monet Waterlilies, I wouldn't have known that if you didn't post the pics. It is a really versatile style though.
Lovely Borsa Bella bag as well; you seem to be all set (for a while....) 

You did a nice job on the pictures, too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sunshine22

Thanks everyone! Ayuryogini, I was waiting for my Oberon when you posted the picture of yours... made me very happy with my choice.

Tigresslily, it's definitely taller than wide, more messenger style, sorry my picture is deceptive I think because of the angle. The laptop fits in there long side up. If you like the look of the brown leather (which is gorgeous) another option from j'tote is the Melania, which is the opposite, wider than tall.

http://www.jtotebags.com/melania-p/br101.htm


----------



## tigresslily

Sunshine22 said:


> Thanks everyone! Ayuryogini, I was waiting for my Oberon when you posted the picture of yours... made me very happy with my choice.
> 
> Tigresslily, it's definitely taller than wide, more messenger style, sorry my picture is deceptive I think because of the angle. The laptop fits in there long side up. If you like the look of the brown leather (which is gorgeous) another option from j'tote is the Melania, which is the opposite, wider than tall.
> 
> http://www.jtotebags.com/melania-p/br101.htm


Thank you, I do really like the look of the Melania as well, but they are currently on backorder until the spring. Which is probably a good thing for my pocketbook. The one you have has the added bonus of being 50% off right now....what to do, what to do? I don't really need another bag....if I just keep telling myself that, maybe I'll become convinced


----------



## Sunshine22

Sorry, I love my bags, and I know exactly what you mean.  (My pocketbook has definitely suffered since finding these boards  ) I can't help you with this one, because I just am so happy with this j'tote bag. It's lovely, well made, lots of pockets for everything, and is just really nice not to have to carry a separate laptop bag with me to work every day.  I also travel a lot and this will make a great carryon.

One more thing (maybe that will help keep you from buying... ) the strap on this is meant to be worn across the body, messenger bag style.  It can be adjusted slightly shorter, and I do carry it on one shoulder as well, but just wanted to let you know.


----------



## Brian8205

Here's my beautiful new Hokusai Wave, sky blue cover! Just got it today!!!


----------



## pomlover2586

Very pretty! Though I must admit I like Hokusai wave better when the leather is more pebbled.......but still it's gorgeous!


----------



## ayuryogini

Brian8205 said:


> Here's my beautiful new Hokusai Wave, sky blue cover! Just got it today!!!


Nice combo, Brian. Is that skin one of your own designs?


----------



## pomlover2586

In this photo: Seaside Journal in Taupe [For Sale], Creek Bed Maple Journal in Saddle, Black Dragon Wallet, Three Graces in Wine K2 cover, and Dragonfly Pond in Fern K2 cover.


----------



## DramaMom

Sunshine22 said:


> Here's my collection...
> 
> Oberon- daVinci in saddle
> Borsa Bella - zinnia stories
> decal girl skin - Monets waterlillies
> purse - j'tote Maeve


Gorgeous! I love the simplicity and beauty of the daVinci cover. Question - does it have the design on the back too?


----------



## loca

Looks awesome!


----------



## Brian8205

ayuryogini said:


> Nice combo, Brian. Is that skin one of your own designs?


No. It's the Blue Giant skin I've always had. I am still waiting to hear back from DecalGirl on which of my designs they want. Guess they are still snowed under.


----------



## ayuryogini

DramaMom said:


> Gorgeous! I love the simplicity and beauty of the daVinci cover. Question - does it have the design on the back too?


The da Vinci has the design on both the back and the front; it is really a beautiful cover.


----------



## Sunshine22

DramaMom, the Da Vinci is the same design front and back.  If you look at it on the Oberon website, and move your mouse over the picture it shows the cover open so you can see both sides.

Brian, your cover is really gorgeous, love the color (and I also like the smoother leather vs the pebbled)


----------



## karisaf

Ginko in Fern 

Nicely packaged (not sure if I'll put the charm on or not yet)



























With my Borsa Bella Travel Bag









Holds it up for reading in landscape mode!


----------



## Pushka

Love the match with the BB bag - very nice!


----------



## zinnia15

Great combo, Oh if only i could all the covers. need to win the lottery first. lol


----------



## Sunshine22

Karisa, the fern Gingko is beautiful.  
Really lovely combo.  That was a Borsa Bella bag I almost bought, it came in a close second.  So nice to see a real life picture of it ... since I only have the regular bag, I might need this one in a travel bag, right?


----------



## karisaf

Thanks so much  I really, really love this combo too!


----------



## ayuryogini

I especially love your beautiful Fern Gingko cover with your Borsa Bella bag; 
beautiful combo; thanks for the pics


----------



## MegHarris

Sigh.  Curse this thread; I've suddenly discovered I have a desperate need for an Oberon cover.  I have the Blue Giant DecalGirl skin, and now I want the sky blue dragonflies Oberon cover to go with it.  I really should wait till my birthday... but September is a LONG ways away!

I saw a "Wild Roses" cover on another thread, but I didn't see it in looking through the DX covers.  Anyone know if it's available in DX size?  Because that one is awfully pretty, too...


----------



## Mandy

EllenFisher said:


> Sigh. Curse this thread; I've suddenly discovered I have a desperate need for an Oberon cover. I have the Blue Giant DecalGirl skin, and now I want the sky blue dragonflies Oberon cover to go with it. I really should wait till my birthday... but September is a LONG ways away!
> 
> I saw a "Wild Roses" cover on another thread, but I didn't see it in looking through the DX covers. Anyone know if it's available in DX size? Because that one is awfully pretty, too...


If you like the Dragonfly Pond cover, be sure to check out the original print pomlover has posted in this thread. I liked it better, and Oberon made that version for me instead!


----------



## loca

EllenFisher said:


> Sigh. Curse this thread; I've suddenly discovered I have a desperate need for an Oberon cover. I have the Blue Giant DecalGirl skin, and now I want the sky blue dragonflies Oberon cover to go with it. I really should wait till my birthday... but September is a LONG ways away!
> 
> I saw a "Wild Roses" cover on another thread, but I didn't see it in looking through the DX covers. Anyone know if it's available in DX size? Because that one is awfully pretty, too...


The Curse...the curse...Do yourself a favour and buy an oberon. NO more curse.


----------



## hudsonam

Mine came today (one week from order date. Awesome!)! It took my breath away for a second. It's true that you can't tell the beauty until you see it in person. So beautiful. I LOVE it. I can totally see an addiction happening. 

Here are some pics! 









Avenue of Trees in fern









With my custom Decalgirl skin









Inside









I put my charm on after the pics, and ow! I stabbed myself, but it's on there.


----------



## pjune

That Avenue of Trees is beautiful!  Does it fold back easily?


----------



## hudsonam

pjune said:


> That Avenue of Trees is beautiful! Does it fold back easily?


I just tried it after I read this. LOL! It folds back amazingly easily actually!


----------



## GoldenKindle

That Avenue of Trees in fern is amazing.  That was my second choice though I went with the ROH in Purple.  I just love how the A of T cover just pulls you into the scene.


----------



## MegHarris

Wow, that's a beautiful cover.  And I love your skin, too.  That's just a gorgeous combination!


----------



## Sunshine22

Hudson, it's beautiful... great choice!  (I will not buy another cover... I will not buy another cover...)


----------



## raven312

My new, conservative approach (I'm gonna have to start making my pics smaller!):
























I have to take a blow dryer to the right corner of the skin, as in my haste... well, you know... I really like this combo, though it doesn't make as much of a statement as my prior one. The back is of a raven flying at night. The cover was purchased from a KB'er, one of my better purchases. I LOVE this cover. Couldn't well turn up a raven, now could I?!


----------



## Sunshine22

The Raven choice does seem odd for you, lol.  It's a beauty, the taupe color is really lovely, and it's too bad that they seem to be discontinuing it.


----------



## raven312

I didn't think I would like the taupe and originally hadn't even looked at it.  However, I find that it's a very rich and understated color on its own and allows the detail to come through.  It looks really cool with the black, in person.


----------



## raven312

I didn't know they made that one in taupe.  Pictures!  We need pictures!


----------



## raven312

That would be nice.  I'd love to see the difference.


----------



## Neo

raven312 said:


> That would be nice. I'd love to see the difference.


I'd love to see your new cover - full stop !

Congratulations Cobby, I;m so happy for you that you got your new cover and that you like it! Can't wait to see the pictures!!!!!!

And I'm sooo glad to know that you too are still buying new covers


----------



## Carol Collett

Cobbie said:


> This is my Avenue of Trees in taupe before and after the Cadillac Lotion was applied. The after photo is a little darker and gives the design more definition. Unfortunately, the photo doesn't show the rich luster that I think the lotion gives the covers.
> 
> Before After


WOW! What a fabulous cover! I can see the difference after the Cadillac Lotion. Where do you get it? Amazon, right?


----------



## Ruby296

I see the difference too....it looks great!


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> You had doubts?


Not really, actually 

Your new Avenue of Tree is absolutely gorgeous, and I too definitely see the difference between the before and after lotion picture! SUPER nice !!!!

Enjoy !!!


----------



## aislinnteresa

Cobbie said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I ordered the Cadillac Boot & Shoe Care Lotion from FootwearEtc.com and the cost was $5.99 + $7 shipping . I'm sure I Googled it so I would suggest shopping around. Some shoe repair stores carry this product but I called a couple and didn't have any luck finding it. The instructions say to spread liberally so instead of putting it on a cloth I usually squirt it on, spread it around, let it dry overnight then buff with a clean cloth. My RRG and Purple Butterfly show the effects better...probably due to the more vibrant colors.
> 
> Here's the link in case you're interested.
> http://www.footwearetc.com/Cadillac/Boot--Shoe-Care-Lotion-8oz.html


You can get it on eBay for $8.50 shipped. The seller is very fast at shipping, too!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cadillac-Boot-Shoe-Care-8oz-Btl-Use-on-Purses-too_W0QQitemZ250579292989QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3a57b0933d


----------



## 911jason

I didn't see much difference when applying lotion to my Oberon (I used the Apple Conditioner)... but I've never conditioned leather before and the directions were pretty vague. I just put it on a cloth and rubbed it in to the leather until you couldn't see it anymore. Should I have left a visible "coating" of the lotion on it overnight before rubbing it in? Sorry for the dumb question! =)


----------



## zinnia15

collett said:


> WOW! What a fabulous cover! I can see the difference after the Cadillac Lotion. Where do you get it? Amazon, right?


Wow! I love the AOT in Taupe. It's beautiful to bad they don't have still. But I see that it's in Saddle. Not quite the same  Thanks for the pictures...


----------



## MandyC

I just received my da Vinci in wine and I love it. I can't believe they no longer offer it in this color because it is SO gorgeous!


----------



## Mandy

Welcome, Mandy! Love your name!  Love your skin.cover combo, they look great together. Btw, Jason made a really nice personalized "Mandy's Kindle" screensaver in this thread, if you wanna grab it! http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,18137.25.html


----------



## Carol Collett

Very pretty!


----------



## karisaf

I really LOVE the Da Vinci in wine. I can't believe they discontinued it!


----------



## MandyC

Mandy, thanks for the welcome!! I've had my kindle since last May but just discovered this place. I Love the "Mandy's kindle" screen saver but have no idea how to put it on my kindle. Do you do the screen saver hack? I've heard about it but have no idea how to do it or what the consequences may be. Could you give me a little info Thanks so much!!


----------



## Cardinal

Hey, I've been thinking about getting the da Vinci, how is the grip on it?  I want something that is easy to hold onto and have read the more textured covers are better for that.


----------



## MandyC

I haven't noticed it being slippery. I guess it makes since though that the more textured ones would be a little grippier. I was actually really happy that this one doesn't have the really pebbled leather, I just like the looks of the smooth leather better. I've only had it since Tuesday, but have not been worried about dropping it or anything. It feels really great in my hand and looks like an old leather book/journal which I think is so cool. I must have ordered it right before they changed up the colors ( and am glad I did), although the black looks pretty cool too. I don't think you would be disappointed in the da Vinci, it is really a gorgeous cover.


----------



## DramaMom

MandyC said:


> I haven't noticed it being slippery. I guess it makes since though that the more textured ones would be a little grippier. I was actually really happy that this one doesn't have the really pebbled leather, I just like the looks of the smooth leather better. I've only had it since Tuesday, but have not been worried about dropping it or anything. It feels really great in my hand and looks like an old leather book/journal which I think is so cool. I must have ordered it right before they changed up the colors ( and am glad I did), although the black looks pretty cool too. I don't think you would be disappointed in the da Vinci, it is really a gorgeous cover.


It's beautiful. I didn't like the wine before because of the really pebbled look - but yours is really gorgeous!


----------



## ayuryogini

Mandy, 
those are beautiful pics of your wine daVinci; I love the skin you have on it, classic and subtle; what is the name of it?

Re: using Cadillac Leather conditioner, I always use it on my leather covers: my Oberon and m-edge. I don't really notice any difference in the color, but I like the way it feels. 
Through Amazon, you can get 3 bottles for $10.50 plus about $6 shipping; I thought 3 bottles would be excessive, but it's so easy to use, I use it pretty frequently!
Here's the link; I used the affiliate hyperlink, so Kindleboards should benefit as well.
http://www.amazon.com/Cadillac-Boot-Shoe-Care-Pack/dp/B001TWU4MW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=shoes&qid=1268449962&sr=8-1


----------



## Sunshine22

Mandy, wow, the color is amazing.  I keep thinking of the wine as more pebbled, but really prefer the smoother leather like your cover, it's beautiful.  

I just checked all of the updates on the Oberon site and I'm excited because it looks like all of the updated pictures show the smoother leather, even in the wine Celtic Hounds (which will probably be my next cover purchase... or the fern Avenue of Trees  )

Great pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## MandyC

ayuryogini,

The skin is called "Sacred". I've had it on my kindle since last May and still love it. I'm happy that it goes with my new Oberon because I didn't want to have to change it out.


----------



## zinnia15

How I wish they bring back that back. great combo love the skin with it. Great choice.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Here are my 2 Oberon Kindle Covers:


----------



## raven312

luvmy4brats said:


> Here are my 2 Oberon Kindle Covers:


Now SEE, you're going to make me bust my budget. Take that pic down! That black rose is awesome!


----------



## Sunshine22

It really is awesome, wow.  Two more beautiful Oberon covers.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Lol. I THOUGHT I was perfectly happy with my blue butterfly. It's everything that I want. But THEN Oberon had to come out with this blavk Wild Rose. I love the all black designs. And, it goes very nicely with my butterfly skin. 

Right now, my daughter is using the rose Oberon until she decides which one she'll be getting. She had the Green Forest in the past and may get it again. 

And the black rose is far prettier in person than in pictures. Pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## skyblue

Okay, the first time I heard about the black rose Oberon cover I shuddered!  It sounded remotely morbid to me.  Upon seeing these photos, I must say that I was wrong!  The black rose cover is stunning!  It's exquisitely detailed, and I love the rose button.  It offers a splendid bright contrast to the rich, dark design.  That's one of the reasons I love these boards!


----------



## mistyd107

luvmy4brats said:


> Here are my 2 Oberon Kindle Covers:


the Rose cover is stunning makes me more anxious to order mine!!!!!! what charm did they send with yours


----------



## pjune

Gosh, that rose cover is gorgeous!  It's interesting, though, because yours looks completely black.  On the Oberon website, it looks like the roses are dark gray with a black background.  It must be the way the lighting was when they took the pictures.  I like the way yours looks much more!  Just proves once again that it is very helpful to have people post pictures of their own covers, even if we've seen them before.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## leslieray

Wow, MandyC, that is the very same decalgirl skin I chose, and my Kindle2 is in a dark red M-edge prodigy cover. What a coincidence!

Love it!


----------



## ZomZom

Hope I'm not rushing Spring too much with my newest combo, Oberon Avenue of Trees with DecalGirl Greenman. Me likey very much.


----------



## Jecca

That looks great, ZomZom. Love the AOT - it was my second choice. And it was a REALLY close call. The only thing that sold me on the Celtic Hounds over the AOT is the front and back design. But yeah, beautiful!


----------



## drenee

I love the Avenue of Trees.  I like your skin.  Well, I like the front of your skin.  The back scares me.  LOL.
deb


----------



## Meemo

luvmy4brats said:


> Here are my 2 Oberon Kindle Covers:


Oh geez. I was so sure I didn't need an Oberon cover for my K2. Now they come out with this Wild Rose in black. Gorgeous!


----------



## kevin63

ZomZom said:


> Hope I'm not rushing Spring too much with my newest combo, Oberon Avenue of Trees with DecalGirl Greenman. Me likey very much.


I love the greenman decal. I have a purple greenman large journal from Oberon. I wish they would make it in the K2 cover. I've tried but I guess it's just not a popular choice, I really like it.


----------



## ayuryogini

ZomZom said:


> Hope I'm not rushing Spring too much with my newest combo, Oberon Avenue of Trees with DecalGirl Greenman. Me likey very much.


IMO, you can't rush Spring!!! I really like your combo as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## loca

REally like that green spirit one.


----------



## Sunshine22

ZomZom, perfect for spring - love that cover!


----------



## 5111

I can finally post pics since we have them. The wife has the Sun in saddle on her Kindle 2 and I have the Celtic in wine on my Kindle 1.


----------



## hudsonam

5111 said:


> I can finally post pics since we have them. The wife has the Sun in saddle on her Kindle 2 and I have the Celtic in wine on my Kindle 1.


Ooh, I like the Sun in saddle! Thank you for posting a picture!


----------



## longtripalone

I just want to say thank you to everyone who has posted pics on this thread.  I really wanted an Oberon cover for my kindle 2, but couldn't decide which one to get.  I was debating between Tree of Life or Creekbed Maple, which are both just beautiful!  However, after looking through all the pictures I wasn't convinced either way.  I liked them both, but neither of them were saying "i'm the one!"  Then I saw the da Vinci in saddle posted by Sunshine22. I had seen da Vinci on the Oberon site and it looked kind of plain next to all the other covers.  When I saw the pictures posted here, I knew that it was not plain at all.  I loved it!  I ordered it monday morning and the UPS man delivered it today.  It is beautiful!  Thanks again for all your help!  I loved looking at all the beautiful combos!


----------



## skyblue

Here are my two Oberon covers. My first purchase was the Creek Bend Maple. I decided I couldn't live without the Roof of Heaven, so I ordered that one, too! I love them both!


----------



## Sunshine22

Skyblue,  both gorgeous!  How do you pick which one to use?  

Longtripalone, happy to help!


----------



## skyblue

Sunshine22 said:


> Skyblue, both gorgeous! How do you pick which one to use?
> 
> Longtripalone, happy to help!


Well, I LOVE blue, so Kindle resides in the sky blue Roof of Heaven most of the time.  I currently use the Creek Bend Maple as a note pad holder.


----------



## Toronto_LV

I'm so impressed by everyone's taste here.. the Kindles look so beautiful with the Oberon covers/different skin combos. My Kindle is fairly newish (3 weeks old, I believe), so I'm only now starting to think about prettying her up, and I've gotten so many ideas from this thread. 

I'm trying to decide between avenue of trees, roof of heaven, and butterfly


----------



## bevie125

Ok so all of you have convinced me that I need one too, so I just wanted to know what you think would be a good choice for this skin from decalgirl

http://images.decalgirl.com/assets/items/akin2/800/akin2-springlove.jpg

and this is the cover(s) I am looking at

butterfly in purple
roof of heaven in blue or purple

which works better?


----------



## Toronto_LV

i think roof of heaven in blue!

i just bought this skin:

http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/39641

when i save up a bit of extra money I want the blue butterfly Oberon i think... OR... brown avenue of trees??


----------



## bevie125

Toronto_LV said:


> i think roof of heaven in blue!
> 
> i just bought this skin:
> 
> http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/39641
> 
> when i save up a bit of extra money I want the blue butterfly Oberon i think... OR... brown avenue of trees??


I like that one and i do like the blue butterfly too


----------



## drenfrow

Here's my Kindle in its new outfit for summer. My first Oberon (picture me with stars in my eyes).


----------



## Toronto_LV

that skin + cover combination is gorgeous!!!!!!!

I am in complete envy right now...not the bad kind... a good Oberon envy.. I want the blue butterfly also, and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it looks good with the skin I bought { http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/39641 }, even though it's not really a colour match.


----------



## drenfrow

I think that will look really nice.  I like the blue/yellow combination.


----------



## Mandy

Here's my Oberon, the original print Dragonfly Pond in fern. This isn't pictured on the website, but you can request it.


----------



## skyblue

Beautiful, Mandy and drenfrow!


----------



## Toronto_LV

I really like that one!


----------



## Hazel

drenfrow...what skin do you have on your Kindle?  It matches the Butterfly cover perfect!  I am thinking of getting the butterfly cover for spring/summer and want a new skin.  There are so many to select from.

Thanks..


----------



## drenfrow

It's called Nadir: http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/19916

In my picture it looks a little brighter blue than in person. It does look good with the blue butterfly though. I actually waited until I had gotten the Oberon to really see what the color would look like. It *is* hard to pick a skin, there are so many to choose from!


----------



## Hazel

drenfrow..thanks for the reply. Would you say the blue butterfly cover is more of a slate blue? I am on the fence between the purple and the blue. I am leaning toward the blue because I have the Borsabella bag Flowers in the Attic and thought it would be a nice match.







http://www.borsabella.com/components/com_virtuemart/shop_image/product/resized/flowersattic_120x120.jpg

Thanks.


----------



## Toronto_LV

i'm really happy this thread is here... i feel very misunderstood in 3D life!! I think my best friend wanted to disown me when I started talking about the skin/cover combinations that I want to explore


----------



## skyblue

Uh-oh!  Hazel may be taking the plunge!


----------



## drenfrow

Toronto_LV said:


> i'm really happy this thread is here... i feel very misunderstood in 3D life!! I think my best friend wanted to disown me when I started talking about the skin/cover combinations that I want to explore


Ha ha!  When I'm on kindleboards, my husband says I'm playing with my imaginary friends!



Hazel said:


> Would you say the blue butterfly cover is more of a slate blue?


It's interesting about the color, it looks somewhat different in different light. In good lighting it really looks like my picture, a bright blue. But in dimmer light, it is definitely darker, yes, more of a slate blue. I like it both ways so I am happy. The purple is nice too, but I do think the blue would go better with your Borsabella bag. That's a very pretty bag. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Hazel

Yep I am taking the plunge with another Oberon cover and skin.  I have the Creekbed maple which I love but thought I would like a spring/summer one soooo....think the butterfly will be it and the skin that drenfrow has is very pretty.  So many to select from.  

I wonder if I should wait with Oberon to see what new selections they will have but I don't know when they offer those.  

toronto_lv..it is nice to have friends in cyberspace that enjoy the kindles and the fun stuff to go with it.  Everyone wants to hear about the kindle when I take it out and of course the first thing they say they would miss books and going to the bookstores.  I tell them I still go to the bookstore and browse and I thought I would miss the books but I don't at all.  In fact I am at the point of beginning to get rid of lots of books because they are taking up too much space in the office and want to utilize that room better.  Will probably donate them to the library. But I do have some I will keep.  Never will reread them but just not ready to part with them.


----------



## 908tracy

Congrats to you Hazel, for taking the plunge and getting your second Oberon! I will be following in your footsteps as soon as I can as the Tree Of Life is screaming my name! (I ordered it a while back but then my c.card co went nuts and raised their interest rates through the roof, so I cancelled any outstanding orders, Oberon being one of them...YIKES!) 

I have my custom Dragonfly Butterfly skin (matte) on my K now and I just love it with my Dragonfly Pond Oberon for summer. I am thinking for my birthday in August I might ask for it.....TOL perfect for fall. =)

Post pics for us when you get it ok? =)


----------



## skyblue

Hi *Hazel*! Hi *Tracy*! (Waving!!) It's so nice to see you both!

*Hazel,* your combo sounds delightful! Let us know if you place your order.

*Tracy*, I love the Tree of Life! It reminds me of the Creek Bend Maple. Hope your August birthday wishes come true!

*drenfrow*, your husband's imaginary friends comment totally cracked me up!  I love visiting with my "imaginary friends"!


----------



## CaroleC

This thread is fantastic! I stayed up until 5:00 AM reading it and gasping at the beautiful Oberon cover and Decalgirls skin combinations. This afternoon I registered here and posted an introduction.

Also I ordered the Sky Dragon cover from Oberon, in black, and a Plum Royal skin from Decalgirl. I am hoping the combination will look elegant, dark, mysterious, and subtle. When I get them, I will post photos.

Thank you so much for inspiring me with your amazing photos. 

Edited to add: For now, I don't have any photos to post but here are is what I ordered:


----------



## 908tracy

*CaroleC* Welcome! I am honored to be answering your first post!!! =D You will definitely be enabled if you hang out here long enough!!!

*(((sky!)))* Always so good to "see" both you and Hazel here!! Oh that Tree of Life is sooooooo pretty!

*drenfrow* lmao @ imaginary friends! I must tell my DBF as he will no doubt get a kick out of it.


----------



## skyblue

Welcome *CaroleC*! I am so glad you enjoyed the Oberon thread and were inspired to order what sounds like a striking combination! I can't wait to see your photos!

You will love Kindleboards! Kindle readers are super cool, fun folks! Those that accessorize their Kindles are passionate about their pass time as you can surmise by the number of threads on this forum!


----------



## CaroleC

Thanks, 908tracy and skyblue!    I am happy to be here and to meet everyone. 

Also I am eagerly awaiting my goodies from Decalgirl and Oberon. I told a friend about them this morning and he just didn't understand why I wanted them. Sure, Kindle covers and skins are not a necessity but I love beautiful things and I spend a lot of time with my Kindle. So anyway, here at the Kindle Boards I can show them to people who also like this sort of thing.


----------



## JeanneB

I have an Amazon cover for my DX which I use in Spring & Summer....I also have an M-edge.  I use the M-edge in the winter, as it feels a little more bulky like winter clothes   Anyway, can anyone tell me if the oberon covers fold back and disappear..or are they bulky on the side when folded back.


----------



## MAGreen

It's funny, I have one small journal, two large journals and a Kinde Cover, and yet I had never ordered from Oberon directly. I got all of my items from here or ebay. Tonight, I finally made that first order! I have the Shauna J'tote, and the by another name skin from Decalgirl, and I have the TOL cover for my Kindle. I just ordered the Wild rose large journal in red and I plan to get the Kindle cover of wild rose in black, but not until I get my next Kindle. I figure when K3 arrives I will be ready to get a new one. When my new goodies get here I will have to post pictures of my Oberon family!


----------



## drenfrow

Good morning imaginary friends! 

CaroleC: Beautiful cover and skin combination, very classy.

JeanneB: I was also concerned about the Oberon cover folding back.  I am happy to say mine (Butterfly) folds back very easily and lies (lays?) nice and flat.


----------



## Aubergine

CaroleC that combination is stunning and so out of the ordinary! I love it. I can't wait to see your pictures after your ensemble arrives!


----------



## loca

Aubergine said:


> CaroleC that combination is stunning and so out of the ordinary! I love it. I can't wait to see your pictures after your ensemble arrives!


+1


----------



## CaroleC

Thank you Denfrow, Aubergine, and loca! I just hope it looks the same when I get it. I am trying to keep an open mind in case the purple turns out to be a slightly different shade one way or the other, or in case the black cover turns out to be rough and not as beautiful as the photos. But from what I have read so far on this thread, I am optimistic. I forgot to mention that I ordered the cover with corners, and the skin is matte.

Decalgirl shipped my skin yesterday so it should arrive sometime next week. I have never applied a skin, but I hope that if I follow their instructions (wash my hands, use a bright light, do a small piece first, and so on) that I can successfully apply it. Either way, I'll post photos.    I guess the best way to prevent glare in a photo is to try to figure out how to do it without flash, and in a bright room. I should work on figuring that out that this week.


----------



## Meemo

bevie125 said:


> Ok so all of you have convinced me that I need one too, so I just wanted to know what you think would be a good choice for this skin from decalgirl
> 
> http://images.decalgirl.com/assets/items/akin2/800/akin2-springlove.jpg
> 
> and this is the cover(s) I am looking at
> 
> butterfly in purple
> roof of heaven in blue or purple
> 
> which works better?


Pick the cover you like best - it's the big investment, so that's the one you want to really love.


----------



## Toronto_LV

Meemo - that's really good advice.. i'm at a standstill because while I like the butterfly the best, I have this nagging thought that it isn't the most 'bang for my buck' because of all the detail on the other covers.

CaroleC - that colour combination looks amazing!!


----------



## Stellamaz

Does this help: If you buy the blue butterfly, your cover will contain more actual leather by volume than the others, because it is less carved up ... meaning, more value ...  ?

Thought it was worth a try ....


----------



## Toronto_LV

aww thank you  

i like that rationalization... blue butterfly will soon be mine!


----------



## OberonDesign.com

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> You know, I am a bit annoyed with oberondesign.com and I say that with my beautiful *Tree of Life * in saddle cover in my hand!
> 
> _I want another cover_. Badly. Problem is that their website has TERRIBLE pictures that do not show the true color of their cover...also, there are color choices for each cover yet, when you click on the dot to choose a color, there is no picture of the cover in the new color choice! I think that we, here on Kindleboards.com take better pictures of our Kindle cover than Oberon does! And mostly, our pics are taken with camera phones that turn out slightly blurry!!!
> 
> This is extremely important as people need to know exactly what they are getting as the prices are on the high side (for a genuine leather, hand made product! I am not knocking their prices.) and they have no return policy unless it is defective. Their pictures need to reflect the beauty of their product!
> 
> Example: when I saw Roof of Heaven was available in purple, I wasn't remotely interested as the purple looked blue on OberonDesign.com. Then, on this thread, someone posted their RoH cover in purple and it is freaking gorgeous!!!!
> 
> I wish Oberon would dedicate itself to post better pictures on it's website. But since they are not, I would like all of us here at Kindleboards to take a picture of which Oberon you have and post it here!
> 
> Hello Kay!!
> 
> Thanks for loving our covers and discussing them on the Boards!!
> I just had to respond to your comments on our cover photography as, to be
> honest, I was really depressed when I read them!! We can't do anything about
> color settings on millions of monitors around the country and the world for
> that matter but I did want you to know that we've gone to exhaustive efforts
> to improve our photography. We've spent the last 8 months devoting almost
> all our extra hours to professionally re-photographing all our leather
> products...we still have less popular items to go.
> 
> This project takes days
> and days of Photoshop time as well then they have to be uploaded onto the
> site. Everyone asked that we provide pictures of covers in every color we
> offer them in (350 photographs so far...another 250 to go) and we responded
> in good faith with hours of work and lots of $$'s to improve it just for
> folks like you. ARRRUGH!!! Just wanted to let you know that though we
> obviously have missed the mark with how you see them on your computer, we
> have given it the best attention we can.
> 
> My best advice for those of you
> reading this is to go into the preferences part of your display settings and
> make sure that they're not out of whack. When we started this project we
> adjusted the four computer monitors we use to be as closely aligned as
> possible to each other and leather swatches of our colors. Mine was wildly
> out of sync and is now much improved.
> 
> Thanks again for supporting us and buying our covers...I just wish we had a
> magic wand to wave that transported the cover to you for inspection before
> purchase!!!
> 
> Best Regards
> Becca (Owner of Oberon Design)


----------



## ayuryogini

Toronto_LV said:


> i'm really happy this thread is here... i feel very misunderstood in 3D life!! I think my best friend wanted to disown me when I started talking about the skin/cover combinations that I want to explore


You are certainly very understood here and welcome; we love talking about skin and cover combos!!

*CaroleC*, I've always loved that skin, but never bought it; there's an Alicia Klein cover I'd love to get to go with it, but haven't even used all the Oberon covers I've bought yet, so better wait; I'm looking forward to seeing your pics when your stuff arrives.

This is the Alicia Klein cover that I'd like with that Plum Royale skin; maybe someday [sigh...]


----------



## CaroleC

Ayuryogini, that combination would be fantastic! Wow. I think the Plum Royal skin would be perfect with that cover. 

I will definitely post photos of my combination once I get it. Oberon hasn't sent my cover yet (they explain on their website that they make each cover and it takes a few days). So, it will probably be towards the end of next week I suppose.

Oberon's website is fantastic and their attention to trying to get the right colors is terrific. Hopefully Becca understands that many of us are posting our own photos too, simply because we like the covers so much.


----------



## ayuryogini

CaroleC said:


> Ayuryogini, that combination would be fantastic! Wow. I think the Plum Royal skin would be perfect with that cover.
> ...
> Oberon's website is fantastic and their attention to trying to get the right colors is terrific. Hopefully Becca understands that many of us are posting our own photos too, simply because we like the covers so much.


Oberon's website is fantastic and their customer service is fabulous; they definitely understand that we post pictures here; Becca is so amazing, and personable; as an aside, she sent me the most comforting email after my mom had passed; they are amazing people with fabulous products. 
(I felt a bit guilty posting the Alicia Klein cover in this Oberon thread, but wanted to show it with the Plum Royal.)
Maybe someday, but my next purchase is a purple Roof of Heaven!!!

Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## skyblue

ayuryogini said:


> You are certainly very understood here and welcome; we love talking about skin and cover combos!!
> 
> *CaroleC*, I've always loved that skin, but never bought it; there's an Alicia Klein cover I'd love to get to go with it, but haven't even used all the Oberon covers I've bought yet, so better wait; I'm looking forward to seeing your pics when your stuff arrives.
> 
> This is the Alicia Klein cover that I'd like with that Plum Royale skin; maybe someday [sigh...]


Wow, that is a striking cover, ayuryogini! Thanks for the peek!


----------



## Toronto_LV

beautiful!!


----------



## CaroleC

Here is auyuryogini's idea of combining the Alicia Klein cover with the plum royal skin. Perfect match!

















Edited to add: Just a minute ago I got the e-mails from Oberon and UPS saying that my black sky dragon cover is completed and on the way! It is scheduled to arrive next Wednesday. I am so excited. Woo-hoo!!! I didn't expect it to be this fast.


----------



## skyblue

Wow, Carole, that is super fast!  I can't wait to see your photos!


----------



## JeanneB

I am almost ready to order my first Oberon cover.  
First, I would like to know what characteristics make the Oberson covers so special.  They seem like the "elite" cover on this Board... (said in a nice way). 

So everyone, please let me know what you love so much about your Obersons.  
I especially would like to know if they are "soft" .  The pictures of them look a little stiff. Also, do they disappear when folded back.  Do they stay closed in your handbags?  Add anything you might think is important and would like to share, please.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Jeanne, you are right, the Oberons seem to be the cream of the crop.  I hesitated a long time before I bought one, then I bought a used one from a member here.  I'm sure you'll have lots of replies with nothing but good things to say about it.  Since I seem to be the minority here regarding the Oberons, I thought I'd let you know my experience.  The one I got was the blue Roof of Heaven, and it was beautiful.  The leather was top notch.  But I never could get used to it, it seemed very stiff to me.  I like to keep my Kindle in the case and just fold the front back when I read, and the leather was pretty stiff when I did that.  When I fold the cover back, I like for all the edges to "line up" if that makes sense, and like for everything to look precisely straight, and it felt like I was constantly squeezing it together so everything looked the way I wanted it to!  The Oberon has a little elastic that holds it together so it stays closed well when you carry it in your purse.  But I also thought the Oberon was very heavy, it made my purse pretty heavy, and I had a hard time holding it in one hand to read.  I ended up using it for a week or so, and I've already sold it to someone else.  I tried to talk myself into keeping it, because after all, it was an Oberon, it was like I had a Cadillac and wanted to sell it!

I'm sure you won't be sorry if you buy one, and I hate to be negative about it, but I did want to tell you my experience, because you'll hear lots of good things about it.


----------



## luvmy4brats

They soften up as you use them. When they are brand new they are stiff, but after time they get nice and supple. My covers fold back completely flat and line up perfectly (I'm rather OCD about that myself). It just takes some time and maybe working with it a bit (I pinch up and down the spine with my fingers for the first several days to speed up the "breaking in" period)

I personally can't imagine using any other cover for my Kindle (and trust me, I've tried TONS of them). They are gorgeous and mini works of art. I'm a very tactile person and I just love the feel of them in my hands.


----------



## MAGreen

*GASP* How dare you say anything negative about the Oberon!!!?  
OK, yeah, they can be a little stiff, but they relax with use. I have a journal that I got second hand that is sooo soft! I also have two more journals and my K cover. The cover is getting softer almost by the day as I use it. They are little heavy, and in fact, I take my Kindle out of the cover when I get on my treadmill because my arms get tired holding all the weight. However, when I am not running, I love the solid feel of it in my hands. The leather is such a great tactile experience. The cover can be folded back and once it gets broken in a little it folds easily and lays flat. The only thing I don't like about the Oberon...it will out last my Kindle, and then what do I do with it!!!? The journals will last forever and be passed to kids without doubt! In fact I just got notice that my most recent purchase is on it's way, and I already have my eye on the next one to add to my collection! 
More importantly, they really protect the Kindle. I am always terrifed when my son gets hold of my Kindle and tries to bring it to me. He's 2 and not very careful with things. He has dropped my Kindle several times in the cover and it still works just fine! 
I think the most popular combos right now are Oberon cover, Decal girl skin, and Borsa Bella bag. I have the skin and cover but a J'tote bag, my daughter has an M-edge cover and Decal girl skin with a Borsa Bella bag. There are a lot of choices out there and you can't really go wrong with any of them, so decide your budget, and the pick the ones you like the best!


----------



## OberonDesign.com

ayuryogini said:


> Oberon's website is fantastic and their customer service is fabulous; they definitely understand that we post pictures here; Becca is so amazing, and personable; as an aside, she sent me the most comforting email after my mom had passed; they are amazing people with fabulous products.
> (I felt a bit guilty posting the Alicia Klein cover in this Oberon thread, but wanted to show it with the Plum Royal.)
> Maybe someday, but my next purchase is a purple Roof of Heaven!!!
> 
> Can't wait to see your pics!


Thank you for the kind words.. and we will let the Alicia Klein cover slide.. LOL.. Becca is terrific and her and Brandan do everything they can.. along with Don to make sure customers are happy.. we appreciate all of you and the great support we have from you.


----------



## CaroleC

JeanneB said:


> I am almost ready to order my first Oberon cover.
> First, I would like to know what characteristics make the Oberson covers so special. They seem like the "elite" cover on this Board... (said in a nice way).
> 
> So everyone, please let me know what you love so much about your Obersons.
> I especially would like to know if they are "soft" . The pictures of them look a little stiff. Also, do they disappear when folded back. Do they stay closed in your handbags? Add anything you might think is important and would like to share, please.


I don't have an Oberon cover yet (UPS tracking says mine should arrive next Wednesday). To me, the photos of these covers (both here and on the Oberon website) are AMAZING - - they are so, so beautiful. I love real leather and there appears to be a lot of craftsmanship that goes into these covers. But really, I am buying mostly on the basis of their beauty and elegance.

If you are worried about the stiffness of brand new leather, take a look at the video on the Oberon site. And, as others have posted, leather will get more supple with time and use. The video also explains how the covers are kept shut and so on.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Wow, these Oberons are BEAUTIFUL! I had seen the name a few times before and had no idea what anyone was talking about until I saw this thread. WOW. The price is a little hard to handle, but after seeing all these pictures, I'm not sure I can resist...I was planning on getting a $35 M-Edge Latitude jacket, but I feel like my kindle (which I haven't even bought yet!) should deserve the best. As I was writing this, my computer froze AGAIN, reminding me that I have other things I should probably fix before I spend so much money, but meh!

Edit: What do you more artistically-minded people think of this match:
















Would those go well together?  It's hard for me to tell...


----------



## MAGreen

Beautiful!!! They would work great!


----------



## Sunnie

REALLY nice!


----------



## ayuryogini

Chelzaya, What a beautiful combo; I hope you get it; it's stunning.


----------



## JeanneB

I just want to thank you all for your replies to my questions. They were very helpful. I might try to buy a used Oberon that has been broken in. I think the stiff leather would frustrate me.

Now...just want to add, I am so glad to have had PG4003 be the first post. What a nice, cordial reply. Very welcoming post.

_<edited by Leslie. Reason: to conform to forum guidelines>_


----------



## Sunnie

Carole, if you are wanting soft leather, it seems the Noreve are considered (here) the softest.  Might want to look into those, as well.


----------



## Guest

JeanneB said:


> NYCKindleFan.... I am sure living in NYC you are custom to rushing around and not wanting to be bothered "researching" for what you want. I know NYC well...I live on the East End, I know the style well.


You weren't ridiculed. It was a friendly suggestion. A 5 minute search would have revealed a treasure trove of info.

To answer your question, no I'm not. I research things I am interested in thoroughly. I just bought a new netbook and spent three weeks researching reviews and whatnot before making my purchase. I always search forums before asking questions. It just makes sense to me. When I first joined this site I spent two weeks just reading before I ever posted, and really enjoyed myself. There are a lot of informative and just plain entertaining threads here! 

_<edited by Leslie to conform to forum guidelines>_


----------



## Leslie

Folks, please, remember...no personal attacks. Let's keep the focus on Oberon covers. I've done some editing and pruning of posts.

Thanks.

Leslie
Global Mod


----------



## Toronto_LV

i got my skin today from decalgirl... it was easy to put on... then i had a NIGHTMARE trying to put my Amazon black cover back on my Kindle ... it was awful... It didn't fit back in and i forced it a bit, and the Kindle actually opened a little, giving me a minor heart attack. 

On a brighter note... 4 minutes ago I just ordered my blue butterfly Oberon!!!!!!! 

I'm super excited.


----------



## CaroleC

Toronto_LV said:


> i got my skin today from decalgirl... it was easy to put on... then i had a NIGHTMARE trying to put my Amazon black cover back on my Kindle ... it was awful... It didn't fit back in and i forced it a bit, and the Kindle actually opened a little, giving me a minor heart attack.


Oh my, I share your heart attack just reading about it! How awful. Like you I got my skin today from decalgirl and put it on (photos in the other thread on applying decalgirl skins). I had a hard time getting my Amazon black cover OFF - - one hinge came loose easily when I slid it up, but the other one didn't. It apparently is a curved hinge so next time I will keep that in mind. No problems getting it back on, though. These covers need instructions. Maybe mine had them but if so then I threw them out because I do not have any.



Toronto_LV said:


> On a brighter note... 4 minutes ago I just ordered my blue butterfly Oberon!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm super excited.


How exciting!! That is such an absolutely gorgeous cover.


----------



## Toronto_LV

Thanks Carole!


----------



## CaroleC

I am so excited! My black Sky Dragon Oberon cover that I ordered on the 19th is scheduled to arrive tomorrow. According to UPS it left Fort Worth at 6 AM this morning, so it's on its way. It's going to look great with the new Plum Royal skin that I got last week. I'll post photos on this thread as soon as I have them.


----------



## drenfrow

Don't you just love UPS tracking?


----------



## skyblue

CaroleC said:


> I am so excited! My black Sky Dragon Oberon cover that I ordered on the 19th is scheduled to arrive tomorrow. According to UPS it left Fort Worth at 6 AM this morning, so it's on its way. It's going to look great with the new Plum Royal skin that I got last week. I'll post photos on this thread as soon as I have them.


That is indeed great news!



drenfrow said:


> Don't you just love UPS tracking?


I LOVE the ability to track my packages!


----------



## martiegras

Just posting for continuity....Here is my new Oberon that came today and new skin!!!! 
The photo is just a bit darker but the color is pretty much right. I love it!!!


----------



## ayuryogini

The Tree of Life is gorgeous in the Wine; I didn't really think it would be, but I love it; 
It goes nicely with your skin, too; 
I'm sure you'll get many years of enjoyment from your beautiful Oberon cover.


----------



## Toronto_LV

I received the blessed email... my Oberon has shipped!

I haven't been this excited since the childhood Christmas when I was waiting for my first pair of Cougar boots... (hey, I'm Canadian and winters are cold...these are things that some of us looked forward to).

I remember that the boots were stolen a week after I got them, from outside the classroom...and I always resented my mother for not replacing them... but, I digress.. 

whoo! Oberon!


----------



## skyblue

martiegras: Awesome Tree of Life in wine! I love it! It's nice to see it here. Oberon's photos don't do it justice! Thanks for posting photos!



Toronto_LV said:


> I received the blessed email... my Oberon has shipped!
> 
> Toronto_LV: I haven't been this excited since the childhood Christmas when I was waiting for my first pair of Cougar boots... (hey, I'm Canadian and winters are cold...these are things that some of us looked forward to).
> 
> I remember that the boots were stolen a week after I got them, from outside the classroom...and I always resented my mother for not replacing them... but, I digress..
> 
> whoo! Oberon!


So glad to hear that your Oberon is on the way! I feel your pain on the boots! I went through a beastly winter without boots when I was a struggling college student. I always wondered why my folks didn't buy me a pair. To this day I hate cold feet!


----------



## CaroleC

I love the wine colored Oberon covers. Nice combination, martiegras! I really think the wine color is one of the prettiest colors of Oberon covers, and I hope that as time passes they provide more designs in the wine color. I saw an old design on this thread (I think) that was called the Three Graces, in wine color, and if they still made it I would order it in a heartbeat. So beautiful. The Tree of Life is amazingly beautiful in wine color, too.

Toronto_LV, I can sympathize. It feels like I have been waiting a hundred thousand years for my Oberon! I ordered it on the 19th, and tomorrow is only the 28th so really it has just been nine days, but I am dying to see it. I went with UPS shipping, and later (reading old threads) got the idea that USPS would have been faster (oh well). Since you live in Canada, it might take longer - - I hope not. Anyway, I am so excited! UPS now says the package arrived in New Orleans at 3 PM this afternoon.


----------



## MAGreen

I just got the email that my cover and belt are done and will be shipped soon! I can't wait!


----------



## loca

MAGreen said:


> I just got the email that my cover and belt are done and will be shipped soon! I can't wait!


Yay for you


----------



## CaroleC

My black Sky Dragon cover has arrived from Oberon! Hurray! Here are the website photos from Oberon and Decalgirls, showing what I expected the combination of this cover and the Plum Royal Decalgirl skin (matte finish) to look like.


CaroleC said:


>


And here are the photos, just taken this afternoon in my house (daylight through the window only, no flash or overhead lights):








Gorgeous, huh? To me it is beautiful beyond description (luckily a picture is worth 1000 words). Here is what the Kindle looks like in the cover:








Now, for those who are worried about how easily an Oberon cover will fold back, I can ease your mind. This is right out of the package, without trying to push it down or anything:








And this should show that it folds back easily enough for one-handed reading in Landscape mode (my preferred mode):








Finally, I couldn't help but include a close-up of the GORGEOUS fastener and charm.








Oberon really knows how to do business. They included replacementt bungees, both for the bungee to close the cover, and for the bungee in the upper right corner. They included leather care instructions, and even instructions on how to put my Kindle in the cover which is very easy.

I love my new Oberon cover so much!


----------



## DD

Lovely combo, Carole C!


----------



## Sunnie

beautiful!  We are twinsies-in-heaven now, huh?  And yet two such totally different looks!  Awesome!


----------



## CaroleC

Thank you, DD and Gwennie! I am so happy with my very first Oberon cover.


----------



## skyblue

CaroleC said:


> My black Sky Dragon cover has arrived from Oberon! Hurray! Here are the website photos from Oberon and Decalgirls, showing what I expect the combination of this cover and the Plum Royal Decalgirl skin (matte finish) to look like.
> And here are the photos, just taken this afternoon in my house (daylight through the window only, no flash or overhead lights):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous, huh? To me it is beautiful beyond description (luckily a picture is worth 1000 words). Here is what the Kindle looks like in the cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, for those who are worried about how easily an Oberon cover will fold back, I can ease your mind. This is right out of the package, without trying to push it down or anything:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this should show that it folds back easily enough for one-handed reading in Landscape mode (my preferred mode):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I couldn't help but include a close-up of the GORGEOUS fastener and charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oberon really knows how to do business. They included replacementt bungees, both for the bungee to close the cover, and for the bungee in the upper right corner. They included leather care instructions, and even instructions on how to put my Kindle in the cover which is very easy.
> 
> I love my new Oberon cover so much!


STUNNING! I love it, CaroleC!


----------



## kevin63

Very nice.  I love the sky dragon design.  I have it in purple on an organizer.  Love it.


----------



## drenfrow

Beautiful combination.  I love the charms Oberon gives you.


----------



## CaroleC

Thanks skyblue, kevin63, and drenfrow! I just love it. 

skyblue, I agree. I think it is STUNNING!  

kevin63, that must be the "wine color". What a neat combination of color and design.

drenfrow, I agree about the charms - - I expected to get one, but for some reason I didn't expect the charm and the clasp to be this beautiful. They really add to the effect. 

I just love the fact that I don't have to "break in" the cover before I can fully fold it back and easily read with one hand. No need to remove my Kindle every time I want to read it. And, the cover doesn't seem very much heavier or harder to fit in my purse than my Amazon cover. As you can tell, I have become another happy Oberon customer.


----------



## luvmy4brats

CaroleC said:


> kevin63, that must be the "wine color". What a neat combination of color and design.


Nope. He has it in the purple, not wine. It's gorgeous!


----------



## CaroleC

luvmy4brats said:


> Nope. He has it in the purple, not wine. It's gorgeous!


That sounds gorgeous indeed! I don't know why I forgot that some designs are available in purple. Guess I just have the wine color on my mind for some reason.


----------



## corkyb

Are you talking about the Tree of LIfe?  It sure looks wine in that picture.  And very pretty I might add.  This from someone who is not a fan of tree of life.
Paula ny


----------



## CaroleC

corkyb said:


> Are you talking about the Tree of LIfe? It sure looks wine in that picture. And very pretty I might add. This from someone who is not a fan of tree of life.
> Paula ny


Just talking about Kevin63's post in which he said he had a Sky Dragon organizer in purple. He didn't post a photo.


----------



## kevin63

CaroleC said:


> Just talking about Kevin63's post in which he said he had a Sky Dragon organizer in purple. He didn't post a photo.


I have a picture here somewhere, I'll try to find it and post it again.


----------



## kevin63

CaroleC said:


> Just talking about Kevin63's post in which he said he had a Sky Dragon organizer in purple. He didn't post a photo.


http://i647.photobucket.com/albums/uu192/kew1963/purpleskydragon.jpg

Here it is


----------



## CaroleC

kevin63 said:


> http://i647.photobucket.com/albums/uu192/kew1963/purpleskydragon.jpg
> 
> Here it is


Oh my, oh my... that is truly, truly awesome and beautiful beyond imagination! I mean it. WOW!!! I love the way they did the background in a rich gold color.


----------



## Toronto_LV

lovely!


----------



## kevin63

CaroleC said:


> Oh my, oh my... that is truly, truly awesome and beautiful beyond imagination! I mean it. WOW!!! I love the way they did the background in a rich gold color.


It's black not gold. That's the light reflection from the dining room light.


----------



## Aubergine

CaroleC that is beautiful.


----------



## cheerio

great choice, great detail, great pics


----------



## CaroleC

Thank you! I am so happy with my new Oberon cover and Decalgirl skin. The elegance of my black Sky Dragon cover, and the beautiful work and attention to detail are amazing, and opening such an elegant, artistic cover each time adds so much to the joy of reading.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Well I finally gave in and bought an oberon (the Creekbed Maple one in fern)! I'm super excited for it now. I managed to justify the purchase  because I made $72 this evening by babysitting for 5.5 hours. I'll definitely post pictures when I get it.


----------



## skyblue

Congrats, chelzaya!  Be sure to post photos when it arrives!


----------



## DD

kevin63 said:


> http://i647.photobucket.com/albums/uu192/kew1963/purpleskydragon.jpg
> 
> Here it is


It's wonderful, Kevin. How are you doing? Good to "see" you! I haven't been around as much as I used to be but love to see my old friends at KB.


----------



## kevin63

DD said:


> It's wonderful, Kevin. How are you doing? Good to "see" you! I haven't been around as much as I used to be but love to see my old friends at KB.


Hey Diane,

Good to see you too.......I've been on and off here myself lately..............doing well...........same old thing.......busy as ever.


----------



## MAGreen

Did Oberon stop handing out the charms with the journals? I got my rose journal today and I am very disappointed. First, there was no charm. Not a big deal really, but I was looking forward to it. Second, the journal cover is big and bulges. It doesn't lay flat against the book and it's loose around it. I have two other large journals and a small journal and all of them fit well on the books. I think I will write to them and find out why it is different. And I was so excited!


----------



## skyblue

MAGreen,

If you are not pleased with the cover I would contact Oberon.  Certainly they will stand behind it and make it right. Let us know how it all turns out.


----------



## mlewis78

MAGreen said:


> Did Oberon stop handing out the charms with the journals? I got my rose journal today and I am very disappointed. First, there was no charm. Not a big deal really, but I was looking forward to it. Second, the journal cover is big and bulges. It doesn't lay flat against the book and it's loose around it. I have two other large journals and a small journal and all of them fit well on the books. I think I will write to them and find out why it is different. And I was so excited!


Are you using the journal that came with the cover or something you already had?

The charm is a gift when they send it. They also have them for sale. I know that's no comfort, but they really aren't obligated to send a gift.


----------



## MAGreen

I did contact them and they offered to replace it, but I have been looking at it too much and touching it and I love it now and won't give it up. I am using it with the book it came with, and while it is not as snug as my others, and it bulges a little when opened, but it won't interfere with what I will use it for. 
I know the charms are gifts, and don't really care that I didn't get one, I was just a little bummed! I will order the one I want when I get around to it! 
I will have to take pictures when I can. Lately our internet is so slow that I can't get pictures to upload. I will try again tonight. The combination of my Tree of life in Saddle Kindle cover and the By any other name decalgirl skin, along with the Wild rose in red journal and the Shauna J'tote bag...so beautiful! That is one spoiled Kindle!


----------



## ayuryogini

MAGreen said:


> Did Oberon stop handing out the charms with the journals? I got my rose journal today and I am very disappointed. First, there was no charm. Not a big deal really, but I was looking forward to it. Second, the journal cover is big and bulges. It doesn't lay flat against the book and it's loose around it. I have two other large journals and a small journal and all of them fit well on the books. I think I will write to them and find out why it is different. And I was so excited!


I don't think I ever got a charm with my journal cover; I know I have with the Kindle covers and I figured it was because it makes it easier to work the bungee with the charm, but with the leather tie on the journal, I don't know where one would put the charm.


----------



## MAGreen

I have one with another of my journals and I tied it to the end of the leather thong. I like the way it looks and I was planning to order a couple for my other journals too.


----------



## ayuryogini

MAGreen said:


> I have one with another of my journals and I tied it to the end of the leather thong. I like the way it looks and I was planning to order a couple for my other journals too.


Oh, good to know; I got my journal cover over ten years ago (I probably should have mentioned that in my post above), so I'm sure things have changed a lot (including my memory, if I did get a charm with my journal I don't remember.)


----------



## WLDock

Here is the wife's K2 with a Decal Girl Violet Tranquillity skin next to her new Sun cover in purple. She had the Sun in Saddle color but wanted to swap to purple  because its her favorite color.


----------



## CaroleC

Beautiful, WL Dock!


----------



## drenfrow

Fabulous combination!


----------



## skyblue

WLDock said:


> Here is the wife's K2 with a Decal Girl Violet Tranquillity skin next to her new Sun cover in purple. She had the Sun in Saddle color but wanted to swap to purple  because its her favorite color.


Wow, that is one pretty combination. Thanks for sharing! I bet your wife is over the moon with both.


----------



## kimbertay

Beautiful combo skyblue!


----------



## Toronto_LV

.... or over the sun  

looks gorgeous


----------



## Kathy

Very nice. That is the first time I have seen that cover in purple. I really like it.


----------



## mistyd107

my wild rose in blue Skin is By Any other name in blue. Sorry about quality taken with my iphone and lightening is not the best








and


----------



## Kathy

The blue is so pretty. Love the combo.


----------



## ayuryogini

WLDock: beautiful pics and nice combo of your wife's; thanks for sharing them with us;

mistyd107: Your cover is really pretty in blue; before this, I couldn't imagine why they would make it in blue, but now I can see why; very nice!
What skin do you have; I can't tell.

Thanks, both of you.


----------



## mistyd107

mistyd107: Your cover is really pretty in blue; before this, I couldn't imagine why they would make it in blue, but now I can see why; very nice!
What skin do you have; I can't tell.
you are most welcome!!!!!!  It really is a gorgeous and unique cover and most of the time I absolutely love it I was having issues with it this morning because my hand issues flared up, but we're getting along better now...LOL I just wish I had better lighting in the pic


----------



## ashash

Avalon said:


> Here's my purple Roof of Heaven. It's not quite as blue as these photos show, I'll try again tomorrow when it is sunny. It's more of a plum wine purple.











love it!!!!


----------



## MAGreen

Here's my little Oberon family...


----------



## lene1949

That's the same one I got for my kindle... It's so beautiful.



martiegras said:


> Just posting for continuity....Here is my new Oberon that came today and new skin!!!!
> The photo is just a bit darker but the color is pretty much right. I love it!!!


----------



## MAGreen

I got one for my neice too. I know she will love it! It's so pretty!


----------



## ayuryogini

MAGreen said:


> Here's my little Oberon family...


Beautiful family you have there!


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

I finally got my oberon today!! I was so excited to come home from work and find the package lying neatly on my bed waiting for me. Yay, here are some pictures! (sorry they're not that great, my camera battery was almost dead, so I just had to take 3 quick shots and then it died)


----------



## Kathy

Beautiful. I love the cover and skin. I have actually been looking at that skin. I think it will be my next one.


----------



## MAGreen

I love the Maple cover in Green. It's just beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## drenfrow

Gorgeous! A perfect outfit for summer!


----------



## Aravis60

Very pretty, chelzaya. I also have a green creekbed maple. I like your skin.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Thank you all for the compliments! I am very pleased with how everything turned out and have been showing it off to everyone! Perhaps I will go into the city this weekend, so I can read it on the train and show it off some more.


----------



## skyblue

One of my Oberons is a Creek Bend Maple in saddle.  I was curious as to what the design would look like in green.  It's very lovely!

If you want to show off your Kindle in all its finery, take it with you to a Starbucks or other small coffee house.  There's always lots of gadget people there!


----------



## GreenThumb

Thanks for posting that combo, chelzaya!  I have the same skin, and was considering either Tree of Life or Creekbed Maple in green.  It's lovely!!  

I'm still waiting on the new designs from Oberon to make my decision.........and waiting..........


----------



## ckeltner

Just ordered an abolisher skin (dragon) from decal girl to pair with a sky blue dragon cover from oberon. Will post pictures once they get here, likely end of the month for both. I will also try to post pics for the fairy/purple roof of heaven combo I got for my wife for mothers day around the same time.


----------



## MAGreen

Is it bad that I had a dream about the new Oberon styles last night?


----------



## OberonDesign.com

LOL..  I don't think so.. but I might be a tad biased


----------



## Aubergine

Chelzaya is that fern or dark green? It is beautiful! I want that combo for my soon to arrive ipad.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Aubergine said:


> Chelzaya is that fern or dark green? It is beautiful! I want that combo for my soon to arrive ipad.


That is fern.


----------



## gajitldy

The Tree of Life is soooo pretty in Wine that I just "had" to get it!!
Diane


----------



## GreenThumb

As I posted above, I love chelzaya's combo of the fern Creekbed Maple and the Moon Tree skin.  I already had the skin, and now I'm on Oberon watch for the same cover.  Thanks again for posting your pics, chelzaya!

I was waiting on Oberon to get the new K2's out, but now it appears they are still months away from that.  I just can't wait any longer to wrap my K2 in some Oberon goodness!


----------



## CaroleC

I absolutely adore my new Oberon black Sky Dragon cover, that is my very first Oberon (see my avatar). But of course, like everyone else I am tempted to buy another! I don't NEED one but they are so pretty. I have become Oberon's biggest fan. 

Luckily the discontinuation of "wine" color will help me to fight that temptation.    Very timely! (grin) But don't be surprised if I cave in before long and order another one anyway.


----------



## GreenThumb

My fern Creekbed Maple arrived moments ago.  It is even more gorgeous in person.  I am thrilled!  The fern is darker and richer (to me anyway!) in person than on my monitor.  So beautiful!


----------



## Tigress780

GreenThumb said:


> My fern Creekbed Maple arrived moments ago. It is even more gorgeous in person. I am thrilled! The fern is darker and richer (to me anyway!) in person than on my monitor. So beautiful!


Darn it! I was just sitting here telling myself that I DON'T need the fern CBM, and then I see your post! I should just be happy with my blue ROH....what to do, what to do?


----------



## ayuryogini

Tigress780 said:


> Darn it! I was just sitting here telling myself that I DON'T need the fern CBM, and then I see your post! I should just be happy with my blue ROH....what to do, what to do?


Isn't it obvious? You need a new Oberon cover to go with your new handbag!

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,25523.0.html


----------



## Tigress780

ayuryogini said:


> Isn't it obvious? You need a new Oberon cover to go with your new handbag!
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,25523.0.html


That just may be the only answer!


----------



## KindleGirl

Since I love the velcro style Oberons, I felt I needed to place an order for another one before they quit selling them.....so I ordered the black Rose cover and it arrived today!! It's beautiful and everyone is right when they say that the pictures on here (although very good) do not do it justice! I normally go for the smoother designs so I wasn't sure how much I would like the feel of this design, but I think I am going to love it!


----------



## drenfrow

KindleGirl said:


> Since I love the velcro style Oberons, I felt I needed to place an order for another one before they quit selling them....


Are they going to quit making the velcro style? That's what I use. I love the clean look.


----------



## Meemo

drenfrow said:


> Are they going to quit making the velcro style? That's what I use. I love the clean look.


They've said they are - which is a shame for me, I loved the velcro on K1 cover and I'm not really sure I want to go to corners if I get another Oberon.


----------



## ak rain

I liked the velcro on my K1 but I switched to corners with my K2. So I guess I like both but I would keep velcro if I returned to my K1. It seemed more crowded and corners would clutter it up IMO.
Sylvia


----------



## luvmy4brats

KindleGirl said:


> Since I love the velcro style Oberons, I felt I needed to place an order for another one before they quit selling them.....so I ordered the black Rose cover and it arrived today!! It's beautiful and everyone is right when they say that the pictures on here (although very good) do not do it justice! I normally go for the smoother designs so I wasn't sure how much I would like the feel of this design, but I think I am going to love it!


Isn't it gorgeous?? I love mine!

I do like the velcro more than the corners, but I switched to corners because of the beautiful skin cagnes designed for me. I just didn't want to put the velcro on it and mess it up.


----------



## RiddleMeThis

Yep, they said they are discontinuing them.

I ordered what will most likely be my last Oberon this passed weekend because of it. Avenue of Trees in Green with velcro.


----------



## GreenThumb

I'm so glad they've kept us informed of decisions like these.  There is still time for people to get Velcro and Wine.  It would be such a bummer to get ready to finally order, and the one you want is gone with no notice.


----------



## drenfrow

Well, I just ordered another cover. I've only had my Butterfly in blue for less than two months (pics on pg. 55 of this thread) and I am madly in love with it, but I thought I'd better get another one because I love the velcro. After spending an hour looking back through all the pictures here, I ordered Avenue of Trees in fern. Now I just need to find a skin that can complement blue, fern *and* brown so I don't have to change skins.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Cardinal

Drenfrow, I really like your butterfly combo; it caught my eye awhile ago when I was cruising Oberon pics.  The Winnie-the-Pooh screen saver really makes me want to hack my Kindle.  

Monet - Waterlilies might work with all your covers.


----------



## Cindy416

drenfrow said:


> Well, I just ordered another cover. I've only had my Butterfly in blue for less than two months (pics on pg. 55 of this thread) and I am madly in love with it, but I thought I'd better get another one because I love the velcro. After spending an hour looking back through all the pictures here, I ordered Avenue of Trees in fern. Now I just need to find a skin that can complement blue, fern *and* brown so I don't have to change skins.  Any suggestions?


One of my daughters and I have Avenue of Trees in fern, and we both love it! As for skins, she has the glossy "Orient" and I have the matte "Library." Both skins are beautiful with the AOT cover, and both would be great with a brown cover, as well.


----------



## drenfrow

Thanks for the suggestions.  All those skins are gorgeous!  I'm really attracted to the water lilies one.


----------



## drenfrow

OK, I need some opinions. I just ordered the Avenue of Trees in fern and I already have the Butterfly in blue and a brown mEdge cover. I'm looking for a skin that will go with all three of those. I'm liking these two but can't decide.

This is Water Lilies:









and this is Autumn Days:









What do y'all think?


----------



## eldereno

I am drawn to the Water Lilies.


----------



## Chloista

Does anyone know what happened to the WILD ROSE design for the K2? I was going to order it today...and didn't see it on the Oberon site.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Chloista said:


> Does anyone know what happened to the WILD ROSE design for the K2? I was going to order it today...and didn't see it on the Oberon site.


It's there, I just pulled it up.

http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=1153


----------



## Meemo

I am so, so tempted by the Wild Roses in black.  And I so totally do NOT need another cover.  But it's so gorgeous...and would go so nicely with my Nancy Drew skin....


----------



## Chloista

luvmy4brats said:


> It's there, I just pulled it up.
> 
> http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=1153


Thank you! 

So strange... when I visited their site and looked at all 3 pages under Kindle 2 designs, I didn't see it. I checked twice and didn't see it... yet when I clicked on your link, there it was. Well, anyway, l ordered it! It is my second cover (I have the blue ROH cover with the water lillies decal skin). I told my husband I needed a new cover in a different color -- I like a bit of variety! Fortunately for me, he is an enabler!

Anyone have any suggestions for a new decal girl skin to go with the red Wild Rose pattern? I could use a little help!

Thanks again, LM4B, for coming through for me!


----------



## Chloista

Meemo said:


> I am so, so tempted by the Wild Roses in black. And I so totally do NOT need another cover. But it's so gorgeous...and would go so nicely with my Nancy Drew skin....


I know what you mean... I went back and forth between the red and black in that design, then let my husband cast the deciding vote when I couldn't make up my mind and he liked the red so I went with that. But black is gorgeous too!


----------



## MAGreen

Wild Rose in black is my next one. When the new Kindle comes out I will be getting one (or a K2 if I decide I don't like the new one) and sending my K1, with it Tree of Life in saddle, to my dad. So I am saving up for the new cover!


----------



## Chloista

Do you think this would be too much red if I were to order this skin with my Wild Rose Oberon cover (also in red)? And should I order a matte finish?

http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/19113?mybuyscid=11350468456

Are the matte finishes pretty? I have a high gloss finish on my current skin, but I am toying with the matte finish.

I really have trouble making decisions. SIGH.


----------



## luvmy4brats

That's the exact skin I was going to suggest   I just couldn't remember the name.

As for the matte, I love my matte skin. I doubt I'll ever go back to glossy. (It's pretty much the same texture as the Kindle itself - slightly pebbled) I read mainly at night in bed with a reading light and I don't have any glare at all anymore. I personally think it's worth the extra $ for it.


----------



## MAGreen

I have that skin in matte on my Kindle right now and I love it! The webpage picture is a little brighter than my skin. Here's a pic that shows that skin with my Wild rose journal in red.


----------



## Kathy

When you have the cover open you only see the black, so it shouldn't be to much red. It will look great with the cover.  I love the matte skins and I doubt I'll ever go back to glossy. I read with the Kandle light and there is no glare at all.


----------



## Cardinal

Drenfrow, how about Water Lilies in the spring and summer, and Autumn Days in the fall?  I think both will be great with your covers.


----------



## drenfrow

eldereno said:


> I am drawn to the Water Lilies.





Cardinal said:


> Drenfrow, how about Water Lilies in the spring and summer, and Autumn Days in the fall? I think both will be great with your covers.


Oh, decisions, decisions! Has anyone had any luck taking a skin off and re-applying it later?



Chloista said:


> Are the matte finishes pretty? I have a high gloss finish on my current skin, but I am toying with the matte finish.


I am definitely in the matte camp. No glare on it at all.

MAGreen, that wild rose cover with the rose skin is absolutely stunning! My first reaction was "yowza!" And I love the coordinating purse.


----------



## Meemo

drenfrow said:


> Oh, decisions, decisions! Has anyone had any luck taking a skin off and re-applying it later?


I did take off a skin and re-used it later, but I don't think it would've worked a third time.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

drenfrow said:


> Oh, decisions, decisions! Has anyone had any luck taking a skin off and re-applying it later?


I have removed skins a couple of times and re-used them. You just have to be very careful, try not to stretch it too much.


----------



## Chloista

Thanks for the replies re decal girl skin in the rose design.  I kept thinking about this last night and this a.m. and then went ahead and ordered it -- in the matte.  I can't wait for it to come!  Thanks for the help... and thanks for posting the photos of the skin with the cover -- it really cemented my decision!


----------



## Cardinal

I can't wait to see pictures of the new Oberons!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just ordered a red Hummingbird this evening.


----------



## JeanThree

I am so glad to hear you go the hummingbird cover you wanted! Congrats!


----------



## luvmy4brats

JeanThree said:


> I am so glad to hear you go the hummingbird cover you wanted! Congrats!


Thanks. I can't wait to get it. I did manage to get my hands on one of the original Hummingbird covers a few months ago, but gave it to my mom. Now I get the wraparound design. I'm so excited.


----------



## corkyb

I'm torn between ordering the red humming bird for my k2 or the black roses for my ipad.  I have a lot of k2 cases and only the apple case for my ipad.  But not sure I will like the typing position on the ipad cover.  So I am procrastinating.  I have the red ruby sugar for my k2 and I just LOVE red covers for my Kindle. However, I don't care for the hinge as I have opened it backward several times and scared the crap out of myself.  That case is beautiful though. 
Paula


----------



## Supers

Anyone got one of the marigold covers yet?
I'm not usually a yellow person, but I love how the hollyhocks "pop" in marigold.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

I'm with you Supers. I think the Marigold does "pop" on the Hollyhocks, the Sun and the ROH. I'm thinking of ordering the ROH in Marigold for iPad. Would love to see some pics of it first.


----------



## RiddleMeThis

Ive got a marigold cover today!!! Taking pictures of it now. Im in LOVE with it.


----------



## Kathy

I'm really in love with the Hollyhock Marigold cover. I can't wait to see pictures of the color. I've even picked out my next skin to match. I was just waiting until someone got the Marigold before ordering.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

RiddleMeThis said:


> Ive got a marigold cover today!!! Taking pictures of it now. Im in LOVE with it.


Ooooohhhhh! Pics please! Can't wait to seeee


----------



## angelicav1

No pressure - but it looks like a few of us are really excited to see your new Marigold cover!  I'm thinking of ordering the Van Gogh in Marigold, but would love to see your cover first!  Thanks


----------



## RiddleMeThis

Well your in luck, the cover is the Van Gogh in Marigold LOL...pictures will be up shortly Im trying to get them as accurate as I can.


----------



## RiddleMeThis

Well here are the pictures of everyone. Taken outside in sunlight with no flash. These are about as accurate as I can get them.

Van Goghs Sky in Marigold

Front Cover









Whole cover 









and inside


----------



## RiddleMeThis

Wrap Around Avenue of Trees in Saddle

Front Cover









Whole cover









Inside


----------



## RiddleMeThis

Van Goghs Sky in Sky Blue

Front Cover









Whole cover









Inside


----------



## RiddleMeThis

And two pictures of all three side by side


----------



## angelicav1

GORGEOUS!  I am going to order the Marigold Van Gogh right now!  Thanks so much for taking the time to take and then post these fabulous photos.  I was stalking you for over an hour, waiting for it  

I'm getting the corners, though, instead of the velcro.  It will be my first Oberon so hopefully I will like how the corners hold my K2.  THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Thank you so much! The covers are beautiful  I love how the Marigold looks and I think this will be my new iPad cover in the ROH. Thanks again for taking the time to post these


----------



## drenfrow

Beautiful, beautiful covers!  Love the marigold!


----------



## Supers

Marigold is a real winner!
Look forward to seeing more of them.


----------



## Cardinal

Drool, drool, drool.


----------



## Kathy

Love all of them. The Marigold is beautiful.


----------



## Guest

I'm in the process of selling my K1 in order to upgrade to a K2.  (My purple ROH K1 cover is for sale too) Once I do I think I'm going to get the Hollyhocks cover in purple. It's so pretty!


----------



## Amiedoll

I'm ordering the Humming bird design in purple tomorrow, once it gets here I will definitely be posting pics  

The pics posted here are gorgeous and really helped me decide to order an Oberon. I know that their site does go to a lot of trouble to photograph the covers, and they do look lovely there and really shows in detail the etchings which is great  . 

What I liked about the home photo's was that they showed them a little worn in, from different angles so I could get a better idea of over all dimensions and thickness, and how they looked in varying lighting which was great  I also liked seeing the covers with the decals and carry bags, they look lovely, elegant and really compliment the Kindle well  I just wanted to add great accessorizing guys, I really hope my own turns out even half as lovely as yours


----------



## StarGazer

I'm due to get my Forest in dark green on Thursday. It was a close call between that and Van Gogh's Sky in blue. I'm a StarGazer but I love the outdoors just as much. The Forest reminds me of being in the middle of the woods up in the Adirondacks. Love it up there! Not to mention the nightime sky is really dark for stargazing


----------



## corkyb

Star gazer,
Where are you from?  I love the Adirondacks myself and live nearby in Albany, NY>
Paula


----------



## skyblue

I really want an Oberon library so I can have a different one for every mood!  How indulgent!


----------



## StarGazer

corkyb said:


> Star gazer,
> Where are you from? I love the Adirondacks myself and live nearby in Albany, NY>
> Paula


Hi Paula,

I live out on Long Island, NY but I own some acreage upstate in the southwest corner of the Adirondacks. About an hour south of Old Forge. Hope to build a nice vacation home there in the next year or so. Nothing would beat relaxing with a Kindle in my hand on the porch up in the north woods.


----------



## mistyd107

anyone have the medici yet?


----------



## Guest

StarGazer said:


> I'm due to get my Forest in dark green on Thursday. It was a close call between that and Van Gogh's Sky in blue. I'm a StarGazer but I love the outdoors just as much. The Forest reminds me of being in the middle of the woods up in the Adirondacks. Love it up there! Not to mention the nightime sky is really dark for stargazing


I have a dark green Forest journal. It's gorgeous! You will LOVE it!


----------



## StarGazer

Well, here it is guys. Wow! I'm loving my new Oberon Forest Dark Green cover. Pure art!


----------



## Amiedoll

It looks lovely StarGazer   I especially love your skin/wallpaper/cover combo, it looks really good


----------



## observer1

stupid question here .......but how do you get those photos to upload in your post?
thanks...


----------



## StarGazer

observer1 said:


> stupid question here .......but how do you get those photos to upload in your post?
> thanks...


I use photobucket to upload the pics and then just copy the image over from there. It's free to sign up for an account at photobucket.com.


----------



## StarGazer

Amiedoll said:


> It looks lovely StarGazer  I especially love your skin/wallpaper/cover combo, it looks really good


Thank you. The wallpaper is especially fitting since I'm currently reading the Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Vet

Nice pics. I love the green cover with the library skin. Your new Oberon is beautiful!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Stargazer, My daughter had that Oberon for her Kindle and loved it. It was so pretty.


I just received my red Hummingbird cover today. I'll try to take some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## cloudyvisions

Those photos of the new Van Gogh are just BEAUTIFUL! Thanks for posting them! 

I LOVE the blue! I was debating between the green and blue, but I think those photos have made the decision for me. I'm going to have to start saving for a new Oberon cover.


----------



## Cardinal

StarGazer, thanks for posting your pictures.  I love my Library skin and had been thinking 
the Forest Green would look really good with it.  Now I know it does!


----------



## derek alvah

Hello everyone. New guy here. I've had my kindle for almost 2 months and already have 2 oberons with a third on the way. I really like the medici in chocolate. Here are some pics...


----------



## angelicav1

LOVE your MEDICI!  The Fleur de Lis is one of my favorite symbols.  But I want a color that pops, and I'm not a purple fan.  I hope they offer it in more colors soon!


----------



## MINImum

Movie Dude: That chocolate color is amazing! I wish they offered it in a few more designs. I just ordered my first Oberon which should be here soon, and I also ordered a new decal from DecalGirl and it's the same one you have! (Quest in matte finish, right?)

Thanks for sharing, they are lovely.


----------



## JuneGem

I received my Kindle just over a week ago, and thanks to this board, I have accessorized my new baby with an Oberon cover and a Decal Girl skin. The cover I chose was ROH in Marigold with a Bayou Sunset skin.


----------



## derek alvah

angelicav1 said:


> LOVE your MEDICI! The Fleur de Lis is one of my favorite symbols. But I want a color that pops, and I'm not a purple fan. I hope they offer it in more colors soon!


Thanks. As soon as I saw it I had to have it. Actually like it better than the Davinci.


----------



## derek alvah

MINImum said:


> Movie Dude: That chocolate color is amazing! I wish they offered it in a few more designs. I just ordered my first Oberon which should be here soon, and I also ordered a new decal from DecalGirl and it's the same one you have! (Quest in matte finish, right?)
> 
> Thanks for sharing, they are lovely.


Thank you. Yes the chocolate is a great color. And yes that is the Quest in matte. It's a great looking skin and goes with pretty much any cover I think. Congrats on your first Oberon. Which one did you get?


----------



## MINImum

Movie Dude said:


> Thank you. Yes the chocolate is a great color. And yes that is the Quest in matte. It's a great looking skin and goes with pretty much any cover I think. Congrats on your first Oberon. Which one did you get?


Celtic Hounds in wine. They are phasing out the wine color and I've been coveting this cover for months, so finally I convinced hubby that it would be a great birthday gift for me.  I've never used a cover before, so I'm very excited. I think the Quest will look good with it.


----------



## derek alvah

MINImum said:


> Celtic Hounds in wine. They are phasing out the wine color and I've been coveting this cover for months, so finally I convinced hubby that it would be a great birthday gift for me.  I've never used a cover before, so I'm very excited. I think the Quest will look good with it.


Celtic Hounds in wine looks sharp and seems to be very popular. The Oberons are great. Not too bulky and as someone else said, it feels like you're holding a very old leather bound book. You should be very happy with it.


----------



## 911jason

Movie Dude said:


> Hello everyone. New guy here. I've had my kindle for almost 2 months and already have 2 oberons with a third on the way. I really like the medici in chocolate. Here are some pics...


Wow!!!! This is the first time since I got my Celtic Bold in Black that I've wanted a different Oberon... that is really awesome! Would you say the first or the second pic is more accurate to the color and darkness of the cover?

I'm a Saints fan too, so this would be a doubly cool Oberon for me! =)


----------



## derek alvah

911jason said:


> Wow!!!! This is the first time since I got my Celtic Bold in Black that I've wanted a different Oberon... that is really awesome! Would you say the first or the second pic is more accurate to the color and darkness of the cover?
> 
> I'm a Saints fan too, so this would be a doubly cool Oberon for me! =)


The second picture is more accurate. I think the flash made the first one look a little too light.


----------



## MalinaM

Finally got around to taking photos (been too busy reading to put it down...I got this for Christmas so yes I'm a little late).



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

But my problem now is, which cover do I NEED next? I've got it narrowed down to the following;

1. DaVinci in Saddle (It's a simple design but it keeps catching my eye and I LOVE the button)
2. Roof of Heaven in Sky Blue (Beautiful design and color but I've been reading about some variations to shade)
3. Avenue of Trees in Fern (Wondering if design is too close to what I have)
4. Celtic Hounds in Wine (Not my favorite design but I love the color)
5. Forest in Fern or Saddle (Same as AOT)

Off to contemplate...will happily take any $.02 thrown my way.


----------



## MINImum

Malina: Beautiful combo! I love the colors.

As for your next cover, I would consider #1. It would be radically different from your current cover so you can change it depending on your mood or state of mind. All choices would be lovely, though (I'm partial to #4, as that is what I've got on order currently  ).


----------



## mistyd107

after figuring out why I had issues with my blue roses I decided I wanted to give oberon another shot because as much as I ABSOLUTELY ADORE MY Javoflips and I REALLY REALLY DO I know I like to switch styles. Anyway I chose the medici in purple and paired it with the DG "Cold Winter" skin. so far so good. Here are pics if interested. They are taken with my iphone so if quality is bad I apologize. I must say I am completely floored in the difference between the blue rose and the medici. 







and


----------



## corkyb

What didn't you like about the blue roses? I just received the black roses today and it is gorgeous.  I don't think it has been used much though as it is a little stiff folding it back.  But I know it will wear in just fine.


----------



## mistyd107

corkyb said:


> What didn't you like about the blue roses? I just received the black roses today and it is gorgeous. I don't think it has been used much though as it is a little stiff folding it back. But I know it will wear in just fine.


mine was very very stiff but my main problem was the corners are very off and as a result combined with my hand issues it made it very difficult for me to use with a Kindle. Having said that I'll still use it as a notepad holder


----------



## Amiedoll

My oberon just got here and I'm so excited lol, its gorgeous  The color in my photos is true in natural lighting, but in normal inside light its a fair bit darker then the pics show, but the design is still very prominent and clear  My skin is still on its way, but when it gets here I'll repost a pic of my set


----------



## derek alvah

That medici is a nice looking cover. Love the detail and glad you're happy with it.


----------



## MAGreen

Darn, I'm falling behind! I really wish Amazon would release the new Kindle already! I am perfectly happy with my K1 in her saddle ToL cover, and I just can't justify buying another one for her, so I need a new Kindle to buy covers for!!! I am still waiting to get the Black Rose, and then I will be getting the Purple Hummingbird, both of which with go beautifully with my J'tote bags...


----------



## CaroleC

I just ordered the new Graphite DX and had to choose an Oberon for it. That was so hard! I was torn between several possibilities but finally chose the chocolate Tree of Life. It is absolutely stunning. The photo below is from the Oberon website - - I'll take a photo of it myself once I receive the cover. I didn't choose a skin to go with it yet, because with the pretty graphite color I may decide not to get one. I think the graphite will go well with the chocolate Tree of Life.


----------



## Supers

Purple hummingbird is gorgeous - I love the button on it.

I finally got myself an Oberon - a second hand green Creekbed Maple from another Kindleboard member.  It wouldn't have been my first choice, but I am really liking it!


----------



## MINImum

Amie: Your hummingbird cover is stunning! I really enjoy seeing the pictures from actual users. Sometimes the covers are just as beautiful as on the website, but in cases like yours they are even more beautiful. Congrats!

Carole: I am so loving that chocolate color. I agree, it would probably look great with a "naked" DXG.


----------



## Aravis60

Wow, Amiedoll, your new cover is gorgeous! I love my green creekbed maple, but that cover has me drooling!


----------



## CaroleC

Amiedoll, I don't want to be repetitive but like the others here, I just LOVE your new cover! It is so pretty. I really like the button on it, too.


----------



## Amiedoll

Thanks, I was so indecisive, there were several patterns that I just loved (this one was not even in the first few rounds of cover comparing lol), and finally days later I decided on this one and  I'm absolutely loving it, I can't wait till my skin gets here and I see how it all looks together


----------



## Cardinal

Amiedoll, I can't wait to see pictures when your skin arrives!


----------



## tiggeerrific

Is it really true that they are getting rid of the celtic hounds in wine? I have had my eye on this for a long time I have a DX and the cost is making it hard to buy it .But I love it and am afraid if I dont jump and get it I will lose out on a great looking case.$130 seems alot for a case


----------



## MINImum

Tiggeerific: That's what Oberon said, so that's why I finally ordered one. It came yesterday and I love it! My first Oberon and it exceeded all expectations.


----------



## tiggeerrific

thanks for posting it ! It is gorgeous! I am going to be thinking all day about ordering it with tax and shipping i bet it will cost me $150 i must be nuts


----------



## Vet

The Quest looks great with your new cover!


----------



## hudsonam

Loving the new covers! Is anyone still having a problem with the top left corner partially obstructing the power switch? That's the one thing keeping me from ordering another one. I had a new style corners AOT which I sold, mainly because I needed some fun money, but the corner thing bugged me.


----------



## Cindy416

MINImum said:


> Tiggeerific: That's what Oberon said, so that's why I finally ordered one. It came yesterday and I love it! My first Oberon and it exceeded all expectations.


Stunning combination!


----------



## MINImum

Thanks everyone! I love it too. 

hudsonam: I had heard about that problem too, but the corner does not cover the switch at all. I might post a picture later if you like.


----------



## Cindy416

hudsonam said:


> Loving the new covers! Is anyone still having a problem with the top left corner partially obstructing the power switch? That's the one thing keeping me from ordering another one. I had a new style corners AOT which I sold, mainly because I needed some fun money, but the corner thing bugged me.


My daughters and son-in-law bought me the fern Avenue of Trees for Christmas (and I LOVE it), and the top left corner slightly covers the switch, as did the same corner on the World Tree Oberon that I had before. I'm used to it, but wish the bungee cord covered the upper left corner instead of the upper right. That would solve the problem, I think. Actually, I think the Kindle would seem that much more secure if the stretchable bungee were on an inside corner. That said, I LOVE my AOT cover. It draws me into the avenue of trees in much the same way that a good book draws me in.


----------



## mistyd107

anyone know what color will replace wine once its gone for celtic hounds?  I love the wine but no way am I ordering another accessory until the K3 news because I'm hoping the same covers will fit.


----------



## julip

All who have posted your beauties recently - your new covers are gorgeous. They are all ones I've seriously considered - loving the new colors and designs - and I would have a serious problem if they were all available in DX, based on your photos. 

MINImum - awesome pictures. I received my DX wine celtic hounds yesterday too, so our covers must have been twins! It is beautiful and I really love the spine. I was happy my skin worked with this one as well as it does my fern gingko. My left strap doesn't cover the power button. I did notice the straps are thinner than the ones on my '09 gingko, but those straps didn't cover the button either.


----------



## Vet

Julip, great combo! Which skin is that?


----------



## julip

Vet said:


> Julip, great combo! Which skin is that?


Thank you, Vet! It is DecalGirl's New Moon:

I usually want to try something new after awhile, but I've had this one for nearly a year and still love looking at it.


----------



## Vet

The colors are beautiful!


----------



## MINImum

Julip: Gorgeous! I really love that skin and it goes well with your new cover. I think you're right, our covers were probably littermates.  And judging by another thread, so are our Let's Do Lunch Borsa Bella bags.


----------



## Sunshine22

I love the Quest skin!  That will be my next Decalgirl purchase, I think it'll look great with my daVinci in Saddle.  MINImum, it's the matte version right?

Great new pictures everyone!


----------



## MINImum

Sunshine: Yes, it is the matte. I haven't like the matte finish on another skin I had because it's darker and dull. But when I decided on Quest to go with the Oberon, I wanted the old-world feel of the map and though matte would work well. And it does. I don't think I would order matte finish again, but with this design it's absolutely perfect.


----------



## Sunshine22

MINImum said:


> Sunshine: Yes, it is the matte. I haven't like the matte finish on another skin I had because it's darker and dull. But when I decided on Quest to go with the Oberon, I wanted the old-world feel of the map and though matte would work well. And it does. I don't think I would order matte finish again, but with this design it's absolutely perfect.


I prefer the glossy finish too, and went back to it with my current skin ... because I didn't care for the one matte skin I ordered. So, really appreciate your feedback, it sounds like Quest is one of those skins made for the matte finish.


----------



## CaroleC

MINImum and Julip, how GORGEOUS!!! Those are stunning covers and combos. I have to admit that Celtic Hounds in wine is one of my very favorite Oberon covers (from looking at their website), and it is really cool to see that it is even prettier in real life.


----------



## laurie_lu

MINImum said:


> Tiggeerific: That's what Oberon said, so that's why I finally ordered one. It came yesterday and I love it! My first Oberon and it exceeded all expectations.


This combo is absolutely perfect.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Found my misplaced Wild Roses cover, so I thought I'd post a quick picture of my collection

















Yes, they all have a butterfly charm. Aren't the buttons pretty?


----------



## DD

MINImum said:


> Tiggeerific: That's what Oberon said, so that's why I finally ordered one. It came yesterday and I love it! My first Oberon and it exceeded all expectations.


MiniMum, this is interesting to me. I have the Quest skin on my K1 and it is much "orangier" than your pictures show. Yours looks more like brown tones on my computer and I like it much better. My Quest skin is about 2 yrs old. I wonder if DecalGirl has changed the design.


----------



## luvmy4brats

DD said:


> MiniMum, this is interesting to me. I have the Quest skin on my K1 and it is much "orangier" than your pictures show. Yours looks more like brown tones on my computer and I like it much better. My Quest skin is about 2 yrs old. I wonder if DecalGirl has changed the design.


DD, they changed it a few months back.. Can't remember exactly how long ago though. They did tone down the orange some.


----------



## Kathy

Really love all of the covers. I love the red.


----------



## CaroleC

Yes, that red hummingbird cover is absolutely elegant!!


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> DD, they changed it a few months back.. Can't remember exactly how long ago though. They did tone down the orange some.


Thanks, Heather. I missed that change. I really like the new tones. My husband has my K1 and with the old Quest and a M-edge saddle executive cover. I might change out the skin to the new Quest. I think it would look great with saddle.


----------



## 911jason

Cindy416 said:


> ...wish the bungee cord covered the upper left corner instead of the upper right. That would solve the problem, I think. Actually, I think the Kindle would seem that much more secure if the stretchable bungee were on an inside corner.


What a simple but great idea! Have you suggested this to Oberon? The difficulty operating the sleep switch is probably my only (minor) complaint about my Oberon cover.


----------



## MINImum

DD: As luvmy4brats said, they changed it. Plus this is the matte finish and yours was probably glossy so that would make it a little different as well.

luvmy4brats: I love those covers! My favorite thing is the button on the Roses cover, that is awesome! Thanks for sharing the pics. I have a celtic knot charm and I'm not sure what to do with it yet. I don't think it I want it on my cover.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Minimum: the Rose button was my favorite until I got the Hummingbird. I'm so glad they made a new button for it. 


I put the charms on the covers so that I can get the bungee off the button. I also tend to play with it while I'm reading. 

I've noticed on my new Hummingbird cover that the left corner strap has been redesigned a bit and doesn't seem to interfere as much with the power button. When I get a chance I'll take some pictures.


----------



## Amiedoll

hudsonam said:


> Loving the new covers! Is anyone still having a problem with the top left corner partially obstructing the power switch? That's the one thing keeping me from ordering another one. I had a new style corners AOT which I sold, mainly because I needed some fun money, but the corner thing bugged me.


My purple Hummingbird cover corners don't go anywhere near the power switch, looking at it from the top I'd say it is over half a centimeter (or quarter of an inch) away from the switch, and I've had no problems reaching it at all


----------



## Vet

Wow Heather! What a beautiful collection of covers! Thanks for showing them.


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> Found my misplaced Wild Roses cover, so I thought I'd post a quick picture of my collection
> 
> Yes, they all have a butterfly charm. Aren't the buttons pretty?


Heather, I love the buttons, especially the rose. Beautiful!


----------



## DD

MINImum said:


> DD: As luvmy4brats said, they changed it. Plus this is the matte finish and yours was probably glossy so that would make it a little different as well.
> 
> luvmy4brats: I love those covers! My favorite thing is the button on the Roses cover, that is awesome! Thanks for sharing the pics. I have a celtic knot charm and I'm not sure what to do
> with it yet. I don't think it I want it on my cover.


Yes, my Quest was before the matte finishes came out. I remember being a little disappointed in the orange color. This is much nicer.


----------



## ktface17

This thread is AWESOME!!!  I've had my kindle for a few months now and adore it!  Have the plan Amazon cover that I ordered at the same time I purchased the kindle (I didn't research first which is unusual for me).  I have now ordered my first Oberon AOT in fern with a greenman decal for my K2.  The AOT was the first to catch my eye - like I could get lost in the forest..or lost in a story!  I nearly bought the wild rose and I still am drooling over TOL in sadle.  However, I went back to the AOT that initially drew me in and I hope I love it!  The more I look around these boards the more I like the different Oberon designs!  I was actually surprised how awesome the DiVinci cover looks on here!! It didn't catch my attention at all on the oberon site!  AHH! Must leave before I purchase another!! (I am now poor anyway! LOL)


----------



## derek alvah

Hello and welcome ktface17. Looking at the great pictures in this thread has FORCED me to buy..lets just say more than one Oberon. Still have my eyes on AOT in in fern or saddle. The skin you chose should look good with it. I'm sure you'll be very happy with it. BUT. Be carefull here. These people are evil enablers. One second you're reading an innocent comment about someones cover and looking at a nice picture...next second you're hitting the checkout button on the Oberon site. Beware.


----------



## Cardinal

ktface17 said:


> This thread is AWESOME!!! I've had my kindle for a few months now and adore it! Have the plan Amazon cover that I ordered at the same time I purchased the kindle (I didn't research first which is unusual for me). I have now ordered my first Oberon AOT in fern with a greenman decal for my K2. The AOT was the first to catch my eye - like I could get lost in the forest..or lost in a story! I nearly bought the wild rose and I still am drooling over TOL in sadle. However, I went back to the AOT that initially drew me in and I hope I love it! The more I look around these boards the more I like the different Oberon designs! I was actually surprised how awesome the DiVinci cover looks on here!! It didn't catch my attention at all on the oberon site! AHH! Must leave before I purchase another!! (I am now poor anyway! LOL)


Welcome to Kindle Boards!

Avenue of Trees is an awesome cover! I think it is really hard to narrow down the Oberon tree themed covers, I haven't been able to figure out which ONE to get, lol. I like AOT, Tree of Life, Forest Kindle in dark green and Creekbed Maple. Of course I like lots of other ones as well, Hummingbird, DiVinci, Raven, Van Gogh, Wild Rose and Butterfly.

I enjoy drooling over everyone else's in this thread. Can't wait to see pictures of yours!


----------



## zethyr

I wish these Oberon covers were cheaper, I can't justify a purchase that is 71% of the cost of my kindle 2. Give me the strength to resist the urge to buy a sky dragon.


----------



## RiddleMeThis

Cardinal said:


> I think it is really hard to narrow down the Oberon tree themed covers, I haven't been able to figure out which ONE to get, lol. I like AOT, Tree of Life, Forest Kindle in dark green and Creekbed Maple.


Theres an easy solution to this problem! Buy one of each  LOL


----------



## Toby

Having the left corner strap partially cover my power button was my only pet peeve of the covers. Since some people have said that they have improved, maybe Oberon did change the strap so that it was further away from the button.


----------



## Toby

Heather, that Red Hummingbird Cover is gorgeous!! Thanks for taking pics.


----------



## ktface17

Thanks for the welcome folks!!  I'm still awaiting my shipping notice. ~trying to be patient~   

I have became interested in so many more designs since looking at all these pictures!  It's just amazing!! I'm really hope I get my Oberon by the end of the month.  I'm going on a trip beginning of August and I'd love to have it then!  I'll be visiting my aunt and she will LOVE it!!  We're going to a medieval faire and this kinda thing would be right up her ally! (although she doesn't have a kindle...one can still appreciate these beautiful covers!)

My decalgirl should be here any day!


----------



## Vet

ktface17 said:


> Thanks for the welcome folks!! I'm still awaiting my shipping notice. ~trying to be patient~
> 
> I have became interested in so many more designs since looking at all these pictures! It's just amazing!! I'm really hope I get my Oberon by the end of the month. I'm going on a trip beginning of August and I'd love to have it then! I'll be visiting my aunt and she will LOVE it!! We're going to a medieval faire and this kinda thing would be right up her ally! (although she doesn't have a kindle...one can still appreciate these beautiful covers!)
> 
> My decalgirl should be here any day!


Welcom aboard! DecalGirl delivers pretty fast!


----------



## CaroleC

I just got my chocolate Tree of Life for my new DXG today!! I am SO HAPPY with it. Plus, I had it shipped via USPS and the shipping took only 2 days, as opposed to 7 days for my last cover (shipped by UPS).

Anyway, you probably want to see my lovely chocolate Tree of Life - - -  Here are some photos:

Front:










Back:










Inside:


----------



## DD

CaroleC said:


> I just got my chocolate Tree of Life for my new DXG today!! I am SO HAPPY with it. Plus, I had it shipped via USPS and the shipping took only 2 days, as opposed to 7 days for my last cover (shipped by UPS).
> 
> Anyway, you probably want to see my lovely chocolate Tree of Life - - -  Here are some photos:
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside:


Oh, Carole, that is gorgeous!!! The chocolate with the graphite is stunning. Congratulations and I'm glad you love it.

When did you order it? I ordered mine on the 13th, got an email that said the order was completed on the 14th, and another email today that says it was shipped. I also chose the USPS Priority and I am near Baltimore, MD. I'm just trying to figure out when to expect mine. I'm so excited!


----------



## CaroleC

Thanks!! I ordered it Sunday night, and got the e-mail saying it had been shipped on Wednesday around noon. I am in New Orleans if that helps you to estimate when yours might arrive. From what you said, my guess is that you will receive yours on Monday.     

(give or take a day! LOL)

I just love it and I love the chocolate color and it smells so new and leathery and nice.


----------



## Kindle-lite

Hi Carole,
Love the chocolate color!  I asked Oberon if they could do a da Vinci cover in chocolate and they told me no, that color wouldn't turn out as well as the colors they have chosen for that cover.  After seeing your cover, I just have to disagree!  Since you have a dragon cover also.. do you like the wrap around cover more?  I have a AOT and  celtic hounds (both older versions- not wrap around) and I'm thinking of getting a wrap around design.


----------



## chefazn

I was thinking about getting an Oberon from the boards but no one is really selling the ones I want!  I guess I have to order it at retail price.  Oberons are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## CaroleC

kindle2luvr said:


> Hi Carole,
> Love the chocolate color! I asked Oberon if they could do a da Vinci cover in chocolate and they told me no, that color wouldn't turn out as well as the colors they have chosen for that cover. After seeing your cover, I just have to disagree! Since you have a dragon cover also.. do you like the wrap around cover more? I have a AOT and celtic hounds (both older versions- not wrap around) and I'm thinking of getting a wrap around design.


Actually I think that if I had to choose one, I slightly prefer my black sky dragon cover, here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5446.msg443561.html#msg443561. 
Now I feel guilty about saying that! It's like preferring one child to another. LOL They are both beautiful, but I really like the button and charm on the dragon cover. The lack of wrap-around doesn't bother me since the bottom is, well, underneath and I don't see it that much. I mostly see and touch the front when I am opening it. Also it is easy to tell if I am holding it upside-down.

I love the chocolate color too. I wish they would let us choose any color with any design, but that would probably make more work for their craftsmen. I think chocolate is especially good with the Tree of Life design because it is a forest design. It reminds me of a dark, mysterious forest (in another post, I think I likened it to the dark forest through which the Headless Horseman rode, or perhaps the Black Forest in Bavaria, complete with wolves and/or werewoves).


----------



## DaisyMama

I had Creekbed Maple in Saddle, and the corner strap partially covered the switch.  I had to use my fingernail to move the switch, and I'm a nail-biter so that was sometimes an issue.  When I read on here that they were changing the corner and moving it away from the switch, I sent them photos of mine and asked if I could replace it with one that didn't cover the switch so much.

They sent me a new one (even faster than they had predicted!) and gave me a label for returning my old one.  Very nice of them!!

Also, for all the people who ask/comment about the difficulty in folding the covers back:  My first one was pretty stiff about folding back, but the new one they sent me (same design) was softer and more flexible and has folded back flatter from the get-go than my old one ever did (in about 2-3 months of use).  I don't know if it had been used before I got it, and that's why it was easier to fold, or if some covers just turn out softer than others (even in the same design).


----------



## ktface17

I'm so excited to actually have my own Oberon to post pictures of here!!  I <3 this thread!!

I got my DG skin in Greenman a few days ago and today I came home to find a package in my mailbox!! This is what I found!

The paper and charm:









I think this one is more true to color:









and the back of the DG...I LOVE the greenman skin! Got a bit to much flash on this for good color though:









and for those still wondering about the switch..









I'm glad I bit the bullet and ordered my first Oberon and first skin!! I was so iffy about getting a skin. I thought it'd be distracting but, on the contrary, I think it makes the reading easier on my eyes! I'm very pleased!


----------



## Cardinal

Lovely combo, I hope you get lots of enjoyment out from it.  Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## Cindy416

ktface17 said:


> I'm so excited to actually have my own Oberon to post pictures of here!!  I <3 this
> 
> and for those still wondering about the switch..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad I bit the bullet and ordered my first Oberon and first skin!! I was so iffy about getting a skin. I thought it'd be distracting but, on the contrary, I think it makes the reading easier on my eyes! I'm very pleased!


I have the same cover, and I love it. I think the scene draws me into it in much the same way that a good book draws me in. Your switch is a bit farther from the strap than mine is. Oberon must have moved the strap a bit to the left since mine was made in December. I'd love to be able to get to the switch without having to push the strap or my Kindle out of the way. I guess that it's not a big deal in the grand scheme of things. I still love my Kindle, my Oberon, and my matte Library DecalGirl skin!


----------



## Kindle-lite

Yes, Carole, I wish they would let us choose the color too!  I agree that it would look good on all the "wood" designs and I asked for a chocolate AOT and was told no, so I got one in saddle (old style not wrap around) and it is beautiful and I love the design and button.  I might have to get a black sky dragon .. really nice and the button is great!

DaisyMama... my first cover (wine Celtic hounds..old style) was very flexible right out of the box too.  It looked very washed out (faded?) and had a few very tiny spots that  weren't wine colored and I was wondering if it was used also.  I contacted Oberon and they said they didn't know what I meant that it was faded and I should try the cadillac leather lotion on it (didn't change anything).  Since it was my first one and they said they had a no return policy,  it was quite awhile before I ordered another one.  The AOT cover just called to me (lol) and it was stiff and evenly colored and wonderful!  I would like to order another one but I hesitate because I don't want another one like my wine cover...but then again, I love the protection of the Oberon covers for my Kindle and if they come out with a graphite K3 with improved contrast, I will probably get one.


----------



## DaisyMama

Here is my Creekbed Maple in Saddle. In person it looks more brown and less orange. I love it!



















And here are pictures of the top left strap on my old and new covers, for comparison.


----------



## MINImum

ktface17 said:


> I'm so excited to actually have my own Oberon to post pictures of here!!  I <3 this thread!!


It is gorgeous! I love the combination of the skin and the cover. Wasn't it exciting getting the package and finally opening it? I'm still thrilled with my Oberon and I almost find myself reading a bit more than usual since having it.  Congrats on a lovely combo!

And what are you going to do with your charm? I haven't decided yet what to do with mine. I know some people attach them to the strap but I'm not sure how they do that.


----------



## DD

MINImum said:


> It is gorgeous! I love the combination of the skin and the cover. Wasn't it exciting getting the package and finally opening it? I'm still thrilled with my Oberon and I almost find myself reading a bit more than usual since having it.  Congrats on a lovely combo!
> 
> And what are you going to do with your charm? I haven't decided yet what to do with mine. I know some people attach them to the strap but I'm not sure how they do that.


Go to this thread for instructions:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,18999.msg359930.html#msg359930

Be careful when using the bungee with the charm on it. Someone posted that it slipped out of their hand and snapped back and hit the Kindle screen. I've been very careful after reading that and have never had an issue.

DaisyMama, congratulations on your beautiful new cover!


----------



## ktface17

MINImum said:


> And what are you going to do with your charm? I haven't decided yet what to do with mine. I know some people attach them to the strap but I'm not sure how they do that.


I don't know what I want to do with the charm yet. I'm afraid of putting it on cover bungie because I don't want to chance screen damage. Right now it's in a drawer but I'll find something to do with it...eventually.


----------



## DD

Pictures of my new Oberon Ginkgo KDXg cover in red. I love it and am convinced I made the right choice of color and design for me. I took these in natural light from a nearby window and no flash. The color looks pretty true on my monitor.

I'm so impressed with the suppleness of the leather. I've had stiffer ones for my K2. But this one is what I would call 'buttery' and folds back almost completely flat very easily. I included a picture of it folded back. It actually gets even flatter than in the pictures when I'm holding it in my hand.

front:









open front:









full open back:









folded back:









I love this one so much, I'm looking at one for my iPad.


----------



## Pushka

I keep one of my charms on the table beside me while reading.  For some reason, it being there bugs the heck out of my cat, so as soon as he sees it, he nudges it off the table (where he has taken up residence).  So it has become a game with him.  If I cant find it, sure enough, there it is, on the floor.

I bought a couple of extra charms so I could also put them on the borsa bella travel bag, and also some leather folio covers I had made up for travelling.  The other charm is on the oberon cover bungee when I use it (currently in a different style cover though)


----------



## JuneGem

ktface17 said:


> I don't know what I want to do with the charm yet. I'm afraid of putting it on cover bungie because I don't want to chance screen damage. Right now it's in a drawer but I'll find something to do with it...eventually.


I put mine on a chain and wear it as a necklace.


----------



## Vet

That cover is beautiful!


----------



## DD

Vet said:


> That cover is beautiful!


I want to say thank you, but I should say Oberon thanks you.  But, thank you!


----------



## CaroleC

DD, that is BEAUTIFUL - - absolutely stunning!! And I am so pleased and surprised to see how easily yours folds back! Mine is getting more supple as I work with it, but it is not yet folding back that well. I love the red in the ginkgo design - - it is even more brilliant than I had imagined.


----------



## DD

CaroleC said:


> DD, that is BEAUTIFUL - - absolutely stunning!! And I am so pleased and surprised to see how easily yours folds back! Mine is getting more supple as I work with it, but it is not yet folding back that well. I love the red in the ginkgo design - - it is even more brilliant than I had imagined.


Thanks, Carole. I thought you might like it.  This one has a very fine grain to the leather. What I mean is there is hardly any pebbling on the raised portions of the design. Some of the other covers I've had are heavily pebbled. I wonder if that has anything to do with the flexibility.


----------



## tiggeerrific

anyone know if the Celtic hounds will fold back like the red ginko that is shown  on this post


----------



## DD

tiggeerrific said:


> anyone know if the Celtic hounds will fold back like the red ginko that is shown on this post


I don't have a Celtic hounds, but I know that it is impossible to say because it depends on the particular piece of leather they use. Every one is different. My purple ROH was stiffer than the blue ROH I bought for my sister-in-law. It finally did bend back easily, but I had to work with it more.


----------



## MINImum

DD: Your cover is incredible! Very very pretty.



tiggeerrific said:


> anyone know if the Celtic hounds will fold back like the red ginko that is shown on this post


I just got a Celtic Hounds in wine for my K2 and it folds back really easily like DD's red Gincko cover.


----------



## DD

MINImum said:


> DD: Your cover is incredible! Very very pretty.


Thank you. I'm thrilled with it. Now I'm trying to decide which one I want for my iPad. I'm quite sure I want black. It just seems to go with the iPad. But, Black Roses or Black Bold Celtic?  I don't know.


----------



## CaroleC

DD said:


> Thank you. I'm thrilled with it. Now I'm trying to decide which one I want for my iPad. I'm quite sure I want black. It just seems to go with the iPad. But, Black Roses or Black Bold Celtic?  I don't know.


I love my Black Sky Dragon for my k2i. Just HAD to say that, so you would at least think about it! LOL Here are the photos:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5446.msg443561.html#msg443561

If I had to choose between only Black Roses or Black Bold Celtic I'd probably choose Black Bold Celtic, personally.


----------



## DD

CaroleC said:


> I love my Black Sky Dragon for my k2i. Just HAD to say that, so you would at least think about it! LOL Here are the photos:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5446.msg443561.html#msg443561
> 
> If I had to choose between only Black Roses or Black Bold Celtic I'd probably choose Black Bold Celtic, personally.


Oh, that is a beautiful and very detailed design, Carole. I just am not a 'dragon' person.  I also don't care for butterflies or dragonflies. I think it's an insect and reptile thing with me. I don't know.


----------



## Amiedoll

Those covers are gorgeous  No wonder it is so hard to choose one lol. I finally got my skin today, and just put it on. It was my first time decalling anything but it was really much easier then I expected lol. Here's my set :0) I'm not getting a bag for the oberon as well, I don't take it out much and my handbag has a separate compartment that holds it really well


----------



## CaroleC

Beautiful combo, Amiedoll!    I love that cover and the decal really matches nicely.


----------



## julip

Amiedoll, your new hummingbird cover and skin are so perfect together! What a beautiful combo. What is the name of the skin?


----------



## Amiedoll

I got the skin off ebay,( http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230458801924&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT ) Its skin number 167 I went through a lot of sites and ebay stores to find a color that would match my oberon pretty closely and this was the best I could find, also I thought the flowers on the cover were a lot like the ones on this skin 

Its my first skin so I was worried about botching it, but it was really easy to put on, and it doesn't leave finger prints either which I was a little worried about  I am really happy with it all


----------



## julip

Oh wow, they have some really nice ones, and a nice price - thank you for the link! Too bad they don't have DX ones too, but I'm still going to save to my favorites. Maybe my husband would like me to change the skin on his K2 one of these days since he inherited it from me.  

I know what you mean about being nervous about putting the decal on perfectly - it really is much easier than I thought it would be too!


----------



## Amiedoll

I found their out of ebay link  http://invisibledefenders.com/

They have dx kinds as well as many others, I didn't see the home bit at first and just found the web address for the instructions page on a sticker that was on the decal, but there is a whole range of nice stuff there.


----------



## julip

Oooh, you're trouble with a capital T lol. Thank you for finding the DX skins on their site! I still love my DecalGirl skin, but I love graphic florals, and this company has so many of them ....


----------



## Amiedoll

Lol I'm trying to earn my enablers badge   :0P

I really loved the decal girl ones as well, but I couldn't quite match up the colors as well as I'd like, and after buying the cover and a light and everything else I didn't want to ask hubby for a custom decal as well lol (I also got some boots, a new phone and a little t.v for my pc room, I was so truly spoiled this birthday  lol). I was pretty happy with the deal I got on ebay from those guys and the range was really good too, so I'm a happy camper


----------



## Cardinal

Wow, that is stunning!  I REALLY like it.

Which color is the cover?  It is not matching either the blue or purple pictures on Oberon's site and on my monitor it could be either one.


----------



## Amiedoll

Its purple  When I was finding the skin I had to try to find a purple closer to blue then red. Its really deep and quite dark, but in natural light it is a bit lighter  My first pic of it is in stronger light, the other one today is more typical of normal indoor lighting


----------



## Trilby

Amiedoll said:


> Its purple  When I was finding the skin I had to try to find a purple closer to blue then red. Its really deep and quite dark, but in natural light it is a bit lighter  My first pic of it is in stronger light, the other one today is more typical of normal indoor lighting


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I like that cover a lot! But can't decide between the Red or Purple *


----------



## Amiedoll

Lol I'm biased, I love the purple   Choosing my Oberon was such a hard task, I don't envy you lol.  I am going to get a journal from them for my recipes soonish so I have to start comparing pics again lol. Last time my hubby almost chose for me, he said I was taking too long, I can imagine the look on my face when I tell him I need his help choosing a new Oberon


----------



## Trilby

I'm planning on getting an Oberon checkbook cover for my Mom. She loves Purple Iris and over at *The Hoot*, they have some Oberon Journals and checkbook covers...so I'll probably get it there.


----------



## mlewis78

What is The Hoot?  Online store or brick & mortar?


----------



## DD

Lovely combo, Amiedoll.


----------



## Vet

DD said:


> I want to say thank you, but I should say Oberon thanks you.  But, thank you!


I'll take both lol!



DD said:


> I think it's an insect and reptile thing with me. I don't know.


This cracked me up! I just bought my first Oberon, a purple butterfly!


----------



## Vet

Amiedoll, I love your combo, especially when you said it's purple. My crazy monitor is reading blue.


----------



## DD

Vet said:


> I'll take both lol!
> 
> This cracked me up! I just bought my first Oberon, a purple butterfly!


LOL. No offense. I think they're beautiful in theory when other people have them. I just can't look at insects and hold them in my hands when I read. And, as pretty as they are at a certain stage, butterflies are insects. I think I may have been frightened by larvae when I was a child. LOL


----------



## Vet

I totally understand! LOL


----------



## Amiedoll

Vet said:


> Amiedoll, I love your combo, especially when you said it's purple. My crazy monitor is reading blue.


Lol It could be my picture taking too, I'm still getting used to taking pics with my phone


----------



## Trilby

mlewis78 said:


> What is The Hoot? Online store or brick & mortar?


Brick & Mortar. It's a store with lots of unique Artisan items.


----------



## MINImum

Amiedoll: Gorgeous combo! The cover is beautiful and you really did a great job of finding a skin that looks perfect with it. I give your combo a 10.


----------



## Amiedoll

Thanks Minimum


----------



## kcmay

I'm very excited about my Kindle's new clothes! My Oberon cover arrived yesterday and it's gorgeous.










and the skin:










Can you tell I'm into purple flowers?


----------



## drenfrow

Congrats kcmay.  Your cover and skin are fabulous!


----------



## CaroleC

kcmay, your cover is SPECTACULAR!!! Wow. And the skin is perfect for that cover.


----------



## Cardinal

Beautiful cover kcmay!  When it is not in bright light, can you easily see the design?


----------



## Kathy

Beautiful cover. Love the purple.


----------



## chefazn

Nice covers!  Need to get mine real soon . . .


----------



## kcmay

Cardinal said:


> Beautiful cover kcmay! When it is not in bright light, can you easily see the design?


Yep, the design is easy to make out in normal light (at least, light bright enough to read in). I love the feel and quality of the cover. It's very very nice.


----------



## sully5live

Arrived yesterday, my Celtic Hounds cover in Wine - 7 days via usps express to Europe...pretty good.

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4126/4843691660_08387e0188_m.jpg


----------



## DD

I'm so sad to say I've had to exchange my beautiful cover below for a replacement. I hate to give this one up because the spine was so pliable.

See the story of what happened here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,30840.msg560798.html#msg560798



DD said:


> Pictures of my new Oberon Ginkgo KDXg cover in red. I love it and am convinced I made the right choice of color and design for me. I took these in natural light from a nearby window and no flash. The color looks pretty true on my monitor.
> 
> I'm so impressed with the suppleness of the leather. I've had stiffer ones for my K2. But this one is what I would call 'buttery' and folds back almost completely flat very easily. I included a picture of it folded back. It actually gets even flatter than in the pictures when I'm holding it in my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this one so much, I'm looking at one for my iPad.


----------



## Amiedoll

Gorgeous Combo Kcmay   

I'm glad to hear your good experience with Oberon DD, I love good customer service stories. I also loved your letter of complaint, it was really respectful and dealt with the issue without placing blame or being hostile in any way, its a wonderful example (and one I'll remember, thanks   ).


----------



## Meemo

Amiedoll said:


> Gorgeous Combo Kcmay
> 
> I'm glad to hear your good experience with Oberon DD, I love good customer service stories. I also loved your letter of complaint, it was really respectful and dealt with the issue without placing blame or being hostile in any way, its a wonderful example (and one I'll remember, thanks  ).


It is always the best way to start out if you need to deal with customer service. No demanding, just state your issue, throw in a few compliments about the product overall, and ask if they have any suggestions for repair or whatever you need.


----------



## DD

Amiedoll said:


> Gorgeous Combo Kcmay
> 
> I'm glad to hear your good experience with Oberon DD, I love good customer service stories. I also loved your letter of complaint, it was really respectful and dealt with the issue without placing blame or being hostile in any way, its a wonderful example (and one I'll remember, thanks  ).


Thanks, Amiedoll. I am one who believes that words are important. One can get his point across in a polite way without being disagreeable by saying it in a nice way. I guess it's back to the old addage my grandma used to say, "You can catch more flies with honey than you can with vinegar."  I believe we always have a choice of wording to use. Too many people today don't take the time to do this and I find, in a lot of respects, it's become a more abrupt, unpleasant world. I guess I'm just an old-fashioned kind of lady.


----------



## DD

Meemo said:


> It is always the best way to start out if you need to deal with customer service. No demanding, just state your issue, throw in a few compliments about the product overall, and ask if they have any suggestions for repair or whatever you need.


I agree, Meemo. Always start with a positive statement. There is always something good to say before one complains. When I was teaching, I always strived to have a positive approach with my students. For instance, instead of saying, "Don't run down the halls!", I would say "We will walk in the hallways." Makes a world of difference in dealing with people.


----------



## RowdysMom

I hope this is ok to post this here. I got an Oberon for my Nook (!)....it's the Red Butterfly Oberon. I figured since I haven't seen this one posted here yet that everyone would like to see what the Butterfly looks like in red since it's a new color for the design (and available for the Kindle too). It's very perty - the red color is lighter in the pics than in real life. It's like a deep "blood" red color irl.


----------



## luvmy4brats

The Butterfly is one of my favorite ones. I've had it in purple (my K1) and sky blue (my K2). That red is simply gorgeous! 

Of course that just makes my decision all the more difficult... I'm in the market for a cover for my K3 and that would look fantastic with the graphite K3.


----------



## RowdysMom

Indeed it would!!  The red color is just so lovely!  The you will have 3 Butterfly Oberons - how cool!  

But I do still want the Forest Oberon in Fern one day!  But my budget won't allow a second Oberon (not right now anyway!!)!


----------



## drenfrow

I have the Butterfly in sky blue and love it.  That red is just gorgeous!


----------



## luvmy4brats

RowdysMom said:


> Indeed it would!! The red color is just so lovely! The you will have 3 Butterfly Oberons - how cool!
> 
> But I do still want the Forest Oberon in Fern one day! But my budget won't allow a second Oberon (not right now anyway!!)!


I don't have the purple Butterfly K1 cover anymore, but it was my first Oberon and one of my favorites. I just really like the simplicity of the butterfly design.

My daughter had the Forest in Green (not fern) and loved it.


----------



## RowdysMom

Ever since I visited Washington (drove through the Olympic Natinal Forest - beautiful) and Alaska I have a love of forests and big trees!  They are just so breathtaking!  I have a bunch of forest screensavers right now and they would go great with the Forest Oberon!


----------



## Vet

luvmy4brats said:


> I don't have the purple Butterfly K1 cover anymore, but it was my first Oberon and one of my favorites. I just really like the simplicity of the butterfly design.


I've had my purple Butterfly for about a month now and I find that I keep looking at my cover! The design is beautiful! I love the color and feel of the leather.


----------



## Meemo

So did anyone ever get a Marigold Sun cover?  Still hoping to see a picture of a "real" one.  It's my dream Oberon...I think....


----------



## 911jason

I wonder if Oberon has ever considered making sleeves? Matter of fact, I think I'll go post in their "official" thread and ask...


----------



## Lyndyb

I have a question for those of you with an Oberon design in Sky Blue.  What range of blue is your cover?  I think of Sky Blue as being a light shade, but their web site picture looks more like a medium shade of blue.  How would you describe your Sky Blue Cover - or is there something you can compare it to?
The blue on the picture of their web site appears as a medium blue which I think is gorgeous, but I'm just afraid my laptop isn't showing an accurate representation. 

Many thanks!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I have the sky blue Butterfly cover and I'd say it's more of a denim color or a french/county Blue. It's not a light blue at all definitely medium blue. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## RiddleMeThis

This is my Sky Blue Van Gogh Sky and its very accurate for my cover


----------



## corkyb

RiddleMeThis said:


> This is my Sky Blue Van Gogh Sky and its very accurate for my cover


That blue is quite a bit different than my blue ROH for my dx.
Paula


----------



## cmg.sweet

OH wow, that Sky Blue Van Gogh Sky is even more beautiful than I had imagined!


----------



## hudsonam

RowdysMom said:


> I hope this is ok to post this here. I got an Oberon for my Nook (!)....it's the Red Butterfly Oberon. I figured since I haven't seen this one posted here yet that everyone would like to see what the Butterfly looks like in red since it's a new color for the design (and available for the Kindle too). It's very perty - the red color is lighter in the pics than in real life. It's like a deep "blood" red color irl.


That is gorgeous! Thank you for posting!


----------



## Prazzie

I've resisted Oberon covers until now, but that Sky Blue Van Gogh Sky is enough to make me change my mind. Gorgeous! Great photo, too, it really shows off the detail.


----------



## RobertK

I'm thinking of canceling my lighted Amazon cover in favor of one of these. I really like the Hokusai Wave one... and the River Garden and the Van Gogh.


----------



## splashes99

Lyndyb said:


> I have a question for those of you with an Oberon design in Sky Blue. What range of blue is your cover? I think of Sky Blue as being a light shade, but their web site picture looks more like a medium shade of blue. How would you describe your Sky Blue Cover - or is there something you can compare it to?


I have the peacock, and it's a medium to dark blue. If the Van Gogh colorign posted is accurate, mine is darker and less lavender-y - more of a true blue.

To help, here is my cover:









Now, the cover compared to the blue on a can of Red Bull. Hopefully that will give you an easy to find reference...


----------



## splashes99

JuneGem said:


> The cover I chose was ROH in Marigold with a Bayou Sunset skin.


My ROH in marigold just arrived last night - love it! It looks like a snapshot out of a story


----------



## DD

splashes99 said:


> My ROH in marigold just arrived last night - love it! It looks like a snapshot out of a story


That is stunning! It's the one I have picked out for my K3 if Oberon comes up with a new design for the corners. I love it!


----------



## splashes99

That was someone else's picture, but it looks just like mine, and it is fantastic looking    I've just added the Orient skin to go with it.  My Kindle has more outfits than I do, I think!


----------



## Cindy416

Right now I have fern (AOT), and love it. I think the sky blue covers are beautiful, but don't know if I'd get tired of it.


----------



## auntmarge

DD said:


> That is stunning! It's the one I have picked out for my K3 if Oberon comes up with a new design for the corners. I love it!


Me too. It's gorgeous looking with the ROH.


----------



## Mauvaise

ayuryogini said:


> I thought I would share my new combo as well, as many of you were kind of enough to join in my "Oberon watch" a couple weeks ago; I wanted to wait till I got the Cadillac leather conditioner, and condition the leather before I put it on (it didn't change the color at all).
> The skin is DecalGirl "Library" in matte; it's not really as dark as in this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I originally shared this under Cora's post for her new Oberon, then remembered this category, thank you.


Damnit, I'm only 51 pages into this thread and was already having an incredibly hard time deciding between the Celtic Hounds and the Dragonfly.

Celtic Hounds because it just speaks to me, and I like the idea of having something on both sides. I was leaning towards Green until I saw someone post it in wine.

I love the Dragonfly one because I have a dragonfly tattoo, and the fact that it has a frog is a huge bonus because I also have a frog tattoo (in memory of my mother who collected them), but I'm not sure I like the colours it comes in.

But now!! Holy cow - I love the picture above and now this is thrown into the running. I had thought it was ruled out, but seeing it "in person" is gorgeous.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Mauvaise said:


> Damnit, I'm only 51 pages into this thread and was already having an incredibly hard time deciding between the Celtic Hounds and the Dragonfly.
> 
> Celtic Hounds because it just speaks to me, and I like the idea of having something on both sides. I was leaning towards Green until I saw someone post it in wine.
> 
> I love the Dragonfly one because I have a dragonfly tattoo, and the fact that it has a frog is a huge bonus because I also have a frog tattoo (in memory of my mother who collected them), but I'm not sure I like the colours it comes in.
> 
> But now!! Holy cow - I love the picture above and now this is thrown into the running. I had thought it was ruled out, but seeing it "in person" is gorgeous.


I agree with you. That is just gorgeous! It reminds me of an old treasure chest.


----------



## kindlequeen

Can someone post a photo of a DaVinci cover that's been read folded back?  I don't recall seeing any photos on this forum but will check again.  I'm leaning towards a sky blue DaVinci cover but I'm worried about the creases some have said they get.  I'm loving all the photos of Oberons.... you guys have really sold me on them!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

I can't decide between the fern and the green for the Avenue of Trees for the K3.  All your pictures are beautiful.  I hope that people will post their K3 covers here for us indecisive types.


----------



## Cindy416

unknown2cherubim said:


> I can't decide between the fern and the green for the Avenue of Trees for the K3. All your pictures are beautiful. I hope that people will post their K3 covers here for us indecisive types.


I had World Tree in green and Avenue of Trees in fern, and both colors are beautiful. Here are a couple of photos of the fern AOT that I had on my K2:



















I'm trying to decide between the same two covers. I have the "Pixies" skin from DecalGirl and the green cover goes better with it, but there is a little bit of green in the skin that goes w/the fern. The K3 AOT cover has the design that spans the front and back, too. I really like the old one, but am sure I'll love whichever I get. Decisions, decisions, decisions...... I do like the dragonfly cover, too. Yikes!

I love the AOT cover because it draws you into the scene in much the same way that a good book draws you into its story.


----------



## Toby

I come here & it's trouble. I hadn't planned on ordering an Oberon Cover today. I just ordered the rose in the marigold. LOL! I had planned awhile ago, to get a sky blue, a red, or a fern green. I was going to get different covers. I love roses & that marigold color looked so unique online that I quickly ordered & didn't look back. This is my 3rd Oberon Cover.  
The 1 that someone mentioned of the seascape ? one that they have listed for a journal would have been been my 1st choice as well if it was offered for a kindle cover.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Cindy416 said:


> I had World Tree in green and Avenue of Trees in fern, and both colors are beautiful. Here are a couple of photos of the fern AOT that I had on my K2:
> <snipped>
> 
> I'm trying to decide between the same two covers. I have the "Pixies" skin from DecalGirl and the green cover goes better with it, but there is a little bit of green in the skin that goes w/the fern. The K3 AOT cover has the design that spans the front and back, too. I really like the old one, but am sure I'll love whichever I get. Decisions, decisions, decisions...... I do like the dragonfly cover, too. Yikes!
> 
> I love the AOT cover because it draws you into the scene in much the same way that a good book draws you into its story.


 How would you distinguish the green from the fern? I think I read the fern was definitely olive colored. Is it? I don't really like olive but the green may be a little dark. Ugh. Cannot. Decide.


----------



## Cindy416

unknown2cherubim said:


> How would you distinguish the green from the fern? I think I read the fern was definitely olive colored. Is it? I don't really like olive but the green may be a little dark. Ugh. Cannot. Decide.


I would describe it as a lighter green that might have a touch of olive it in. It's really very pretty. The green is a slightly dark green with blue undertones. It's not a bright Kelly green, but is more green-blue. It's very pretty, too. I'm thinking that I'll get the green AOT cover, as it will go better with the Pixies skin, and probably with any other skins that I might buy, since I have a tendency to really like the blues, such as Stand Alone, Bayou Sunset, etc. I'm trying to see if I can find any actual photos of my World Tree in green. I sold it after receiving the AOT in fern for Christmas. I'm sure I had a photo or two that I showed when I put it up for sale. Will be back soon with the photo if I have it.


----------



## Meemo

Toby said:


> I come here & it's trouble. I hadn't planned on ordering an Oberon Cover today.


Tell me about it. I thought I was all set for covers for my Kindle and my nook. Then I see one of my "dream covers" on eBay - the Wild Rose in black. With velcro (which I prefer). I was the only bidder and won it (sometimes it's good to prefer velcro!). That's okay, I'll give my Cole Haan cover to my daughter.

Then I see an Oberon nook cover here on KB for sale. It has corners, but I have a black skin on my nook so that works. I snatch it up too. VanGogh's Sky in sky blue. Yeah, I did it - two Oberons in one week. Good thing my birthday is coming up soon! DH will probably be happy to be off the hook for buying a gift. I hope.


----------



## Cindy416

I was going to order today, knowing that the orders will begin being shipped out on Tuesday. I called to find out when orders place today would be shipped, and was told that it would probably be a week and a half!  Think I'll wait awhile, as I really don't want to spend the money now and have to wait 2-2.5 weeks to get my cover. Sounds like they've had a lot of orders come in since the ordering process started for K3 covers.


----------



## kari

kindlequeen said:


> Can someone post a photo of a DaVinci cover that's been read folded back? I don't recall seeing any photos on this forum but will check again. I'm leaning towards a sky blue DaVinci cover but I'm worried about the creases some have said they get. I'm loving all the photos of Oberons.... you guys have really sold me on them!


I'm also curious what folding back does to the Da Vinci cover. Does it fold back completely flat? And does it leave a crease along the spine? I have a butterfly cover and the way it is made it folds back completely flat and there is nowhere to leave a crease (it sort of has a built-in one so to speak), but the Da Vinci looks very different to me. I wouldn't think it would even fold back completely flat.....based on another Oberon I have here that is made similarly.


----------



## toj

I ordered the Bold Celtic in saddle brown this past Friday morning not having any idea when they might come in, but expecting one to three weeks. I had looked over all the designs in the time waiting for my K3. That design and color is the one I kept coming back to, but if there had been a few other colors available for a few of the other designs I would have waited longer to order because it would have been harder to make a decision on what to buy. Due to demand, the delivery time is out further, so it is good I ordered early. I am looking forward to getting it. The pictures look beautiful on the site, but the pictures on this thread make them look even better.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

I just finally ordered the hummingbird in red.  I'll post pictures and shipping info as I get it.


----------



## Trilby

unknown2cherubim said:


> I just finally ordered the hummingbird in red. I'll post pictures and shipping info as I get it.


I want that one too! But I have to save and so my K3 will have to be happy in a blue Octovo sleeve in the meantime.


----------



## Kathy

unknown2cherubim said:


> I just finally ordered the hummingbird in red. I'll post pictures and shipping info as I get it.


I ordered the same cover and the same color. I can't wait to get it.


----------



## auntmarge

Cindy416 said:


> I was going to order today, knowing that the orders will begin being shipped out on Tuesday. I called to find out when orders place today would be shipped, and was told that it would probably be a week and a half! Think I'll wait awhile, as I really don't want to spend the money now and have to wait 2-2.5 weeks to get my cover. Sounds like they've had a lot of orders come in since the ordering process started for K3 covers.


But if you wait you'll have an even longer wait.


----------



## kindlek

martiegras said:


> Just posting for continuity....Here is my new Oberon that came today and new skin!!!!
> The photo is just a bit darker but the color is pretty much right. I love it!!!


Missed this before, but my goodness that's pretty in wine!


----------



## lindakc

I finally caved and purchased an Oberon cover for my Kindle 2. Why did I wait so long? Quality and beauty far exceeds my expectations. Superb customer experience for fulfilling the order quickly. Here's a picture of the Hollyhock cover in Marigold which is actually more golden brown than the picture on the Oberon site indicates. It's a great cover!


----------



## kari

That's lovely lindakc!  Really pretty cover.  Thanks for sharing your pic.


----------



## Cindy416

auntmarge said:


> But if you wait you'll have an even longer wait.


I know. I'm still trying to convince myself that my Amazon cover w/light isn't good enough. Something is missing from my reading experience w/o an Oberon, though, so am sure I'll get one soon.


----------



## mistyd107

I swore I would not go the Oberon way with the k3 but I'm still in Love with the CH in wine and Medici and devinci have to resist for a's long a's I can have no k3 yet and can't afford k3, Oberon, and baseball playoff tux in the same month  and I've waited a very long time for this run so for now it takes precedence. Lol


----------



## JeffM

I decided to sell the vaja case for my ipad and get an Oberon instead. I'll have the navy hokusai version on Tuesday! Very excited. =)


----------



## lynninva

I had the Forest cover in fern for my K2.  I was surprised at how much the color matched the color of the leaves in the spring.  That cover & K2 now reside with DD.  

If Avenue of Trees was still offered in taupe, I would have clicked the buy button as soon as the link was live.  I think that color was the most awesome in that pattern.  But the saddle & green colors just don't appeal to me as much.

The other cover that appeals the most is the blue DaVinci, but I already own that in a journal.  For me, I don't have any interest in buying something that duplicates what I have bought previously.  So I may wait to see if Oberon makes any changes in January after they get through the busy holiday season.  The Amazon cover works, but I think the Oberon provided a more comfortable holding position.


----------



## Toby

Thanks Cobbie! Yes, those roses just pop with the color. I think my eyes popped open as well when I saw that color/design combo. I would love to get the hollyhock as well. That's another one on my list.


----------



## KindleGirl

Meemo said:


> Tell me about it. I thought I was all set for covers for my Kindle and my nook. Then I see one of my "dream covers" on eBay - the Wild Rose in black. With velcro (which I prefer). I was the only bidder and won it (sometimes it's good to prefer velcro!). That's okay, I'll give my Cole Haan cover to my daughter.


Meemo...that's funny...you bought this Oberon from me! I didn't know it until I read this post and then I started putting it together. I just went straight to ebay with it because of all the covers listed on here already, but turns out should have just sold it to you on here! I loved that cover and it was hard to part with it, but I'm sure you'll love it as much as I did! It's on it's way!


----------



## gwen10

I have an Oberon bold celtic cover for my iPad and love it!



JeffM said:


> I decided to sell the vaja case for my ipad and get an Oberon instead. I'll have the navy hokusai version on Tuesday! Very excited. =)


----------



## Meemo

KindleGirl said:


> Meemo...that's funny...you bought this Oberon from me! I didn't know it until I read this post and then I started putting it together. I just went straight to ebay with it because of all the covers listed on here already, but turns out should have just sold it to you on here! I loved that cover and it was hard to part with it, but I'm sure you'll love it as much as I did! It's on it's way!


Oh that's too funny! And it arrived today! In fact both covers did - happy early birthday to me! (My husband just gave me an  when he saw what was in the packages .)

I DO love the cover, and I swear it looks brand new! I've loved the black Wild Roses since it came out, and especially since I saw a couple of pics of it here. It looks so good with my Nancy Drew skin - I thought about switching to clear velcro but I'm not sure I want to bother with it. I never read a naked Kindle anyway, it's always in a cover.

Was talking to my other daughter this morning and she mentioned she needed a new cover for her K2. I tried to talk her into one of the Oberons for sale here, but she's got her heart set on a hemp one she'd seen on eBay and it is kinda cool... 









Thanks again - and I just left positive feedback for you on eBay! (Oh and my nook Oberon is gorgeous too - I hadn't realized how much I missed having an Oberon cover...will have to take a couple of pics and get them posted.)


----------



## Trilby

I miss my Oberon cover! It's on my K2 and that's sitting quietly upstairs in the bedroom. I can't wait to get an Oberon for my K3! I need to save my pennies!    I think I'll go hold my k2 for a while


----------



## Cindy416

Trilby said:


> I miss my Oberon cover! It's on my K2 and that's sitting quietly upstairs in the bedroom. I can't wait to get an Oberon for my K3! I need to save my pennies!  I think I'll go hold my k2 for a while


I sold my K2 and beautiful AOT fern Oberon. I miss my Oberon. Good thing I have a matching checkbook cover.


----------



## JeffM

My ipad cover came in today. I wasn't sure about the navy but I love it!


----------



## AlexJouJou

JeffM - LOVE that color!

I just ordered a K3 Da Vinci in Black. My Kindle won't be here until after the 24th...sure hope my Oberon makes it around the same time!


----------



## babnaw

JeffM said:


> My ipad cover came in today. I wasn't sure about the navy but I love it!


  I had no interest in that design, until now! Excellent pic of a gorgeous cover. Thanks for sharing, though now it will make my decision even harder trying to decide which one to buy.


----------



## toj

That iPad cover looks great. I didn't like or dislike it on the website...but it is striking in that picture. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Cardinal

That is a really good photo!  Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Joyce B

I need help/suggestions. My granddaughters are AVID readers, so I bought them each a Kindle for their birthdays this year. The 13 year old loves horses and rides English  style, while the 18 year old is a huge sports fan (football and basketball) Yes - both girls!!  Any suggestions about what would be good for teenagers


----------



## phantomsmom

Joyce -

Oberon used to have a few horse designs - a dressage head, a western head and a standing horse, as well as horses running against the backdrop of mountains.  I don't think they are making them any longer - in any case they weren't available as Kindle cases.  I keep looking - I've owned and shown horses for over 40 years and would buy one or more in a heartbeat.  Maybe we should start a petition to Oberon!

Jeri in PA


----------



## Kathy

I'm anxious to see how everyone likes the K3 covers. Mine is on the way to me.   Did anyone order a purple K3 cover? If so, let me know how you like it. My daughter is thinking about the purple Peacock cover and wants to know how they like the purple.


----------



## kcmay

I have a purple Oberon cover for my K2 and I LOVE it!! It's really a rich, beautiful shade.


----------



## Kathy

kcmay said:


> I have a purple Oberon cover for my K2 and I LOVE it!! It's really a rich, beautiful shade.


Oh, that is truly beautiful. I will let her know. That is one of the newer designs, so I'm sure it will be the same color. Thanks so much for posting the picture.


----------



## CaroleC

That purple cover is stunning, kcmay. I never saw that cover in purple before, and I think it may be a new favorite.


----------



## BlueQuill

The purple butterfly is also beautiful! My daughter uses that one now--it was my very first Oberon purchase.


----------



## sully5live

Hi. This is My K2 with Oberon Bold Celtic cover in black plus DecalGirl "Zen Revisited" skin in matte. What do you think?


----------



## PraiseGod13

sully5live said:


> Hi. This is My K2 with Oberon Bold Celtic cover in black plus DecalGirl "Zen Revisited" skin in matte. What do you think?


Oh...this is gorgeous! I ordered the Bold Celtic in saddle for my K3 and this makes me even more excited to see it in person. Thanks for the picture!


----------



## drenfrow

Wow, sully5live, that is fabulous!  Enjoy!


----------



## Cardinal

My Oberon for the K3 arrived. This is my first Oberon, I had a really hard time deciding which one to get, but finally decided on Starry Night because it is my favorite painting, I wanted to coordinate the cover and the skin, wanted a blue cover, and it reminds me of The Pandorica Opens.


----------



## DD

Gorgeous, Cardinal!


----------



## auntmarge

Celtic Hounds in Wine for K3


----------



## Cindy416

auntmarge said:


> Celtic Hounds in Wine for K3


Beautiful!


----------



## frazzledglispa

So exciting! I didn't order mine until this morning (Medici in Chocolate) so it is going to be a while!


----------



## leslieray

auntmarge said:


> Celtic Hounds in Wine for K3


This is gorgeous, took my breath away!!!!


----------



## Kathy

They are all so beautiful. I can't wait until tomorrow to see mine. I'm so jealous.


----------



## kcmay

auntmarge said:


> Celtic Hounds in Wine for K3


Oh that is so classy-looking! I love it!


----------



## kindlek

Really like that wine leather.....wish more designs were available in it.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

DD said:


> Gorgeous, Cardinal!


What DD said. Thanks for posting!


----------



## DD

auntmarge said:


> Celtic Hounds in Wine for K3


Another beauty! Wow!


----------



## 911jason

frazzledglispa said:


> So exciting! I didn't order mine until this morning (Medici in Chocolate) so it is going to be a while!


PLEASE post a picture when you receive yours... That is my #1 contender right now.


----------



## JeffM

Celtic hounds in wine is so classy looking. I had it in saddle for my dx and loved it.


----------



## bchaplin

Hi, all you folks who have received your Oberon covers:
Please do me a favor if you can and let me know the dimensions of the cover with a Kindle 3 inside! (I have already purchased one but am waiting for it; I need to know this in order to make a decision about a travel bag to buy for an upcoming trip.)
Thanks!
Beth


----------



## Cardinal

bchaplin said:


> Hi, all you folks who have received your Oberon covers:
> Please do me a favor if you can and let me know the dimensions of the cover with a Kindle 3 inside! (I have already purchased one but am waiting for it; I need to know this in order to make a decision about a travel bag to buy for an upcoming trip.)
> Thanks!
> Beth


I just measured my K3 Oberon:

8"h x 5 1/2"w x 3/4" d

It is very, very close to the Noreve K2 dimensions, that is a quarter inch taller.

Hope that helps!


----------



## bchaplin

Thank you!!!
I receive mine next week, will post a photo then. Meanwhile having the dimensions is very helpful.
Beth



Cardinal said:


> I just measured my K3 Oberon:
> 
> 8"h x 5 1/2"w x 3/4" d
> 
> It is very, very close to the Noreve K2 dimensions, that is a quarter inch taller.
> 
> Hope that helps!


----------



## kimbertay

kindlek said:


> Really like that wine leather.....wish more designs were available in it.


Me too, it is my favorite color!


----------



## 13893

I decided my other post was spammy and removed it.


----------



## frazzledglispa

911jason said:


> PLEASE post a picture when you receive yours... That is my #1 contender right now.


Will do, sir!


----------



## Kathy

I finally got home and was able to see my new cover. It is beautiful. I've had 3 others and this has to be prettiest color yet.


----------



## 13893

oh! that is beautiful. I'm actually going to a wine tasting/hummingbird watching in a few minutes -- my hostess is getting a Kindle for Christmas, and that would be a perfect gift for her!


----------



## Lilaq

Just wanted to add my photo in here of my new K3 Wild Roses cover. LOVE IT. It's so vibrant and the leather is so soft. I'm so glad my K3 finally has its new clothes.


----------



## Kathy

Lilaq said:


> Just wanted to add my photo in here of my new K3 Wild Roses cover. LOVE IT. It's so vibrant and the leather is so soft. I'm so glad my K3 finally has its new clothes.


Beautiful. Don't you just love the red?


----------



## deb2593

Came home & found my Oberon Blue Peacock case waiting for me. It's beautiful!!! The skin is Decalgirl's Sea Horse...


----------



## Kathy

deb2593 said:


> Came home & found my Oberon Blue Peacock case waiting for me. It's beautiful!!! The skin is Decalgirl's Sea Horse...


Beautiful. The skin goes great with it. I just ordered the purple peacock for my daughter. She is going to love it.


----------



## SkierChick

I received my Oberon Design cover for the Kindle 3 today. It's Ginkgo Leaf in Fern.

It's not a bright green. It's more of a muted, olive green.


----------



## Cardinal

Kathy, yours is beautiful!


----------



## PraiseGod13

I keep looking at the pewter rose button on Lilaq's rose cover.  That is incredible!  I love it that Oberon designs and makes their own buttons too..... I just think they're an amazing company!  And, no, I'm not a spokesperson, nor am I on their payroll.


----------



## harpangel36

Anyone have the Hollyhock for the K3. Do you have a skin with it? Could you post a pic? I can't figure out what is on the button. A butterfly maybe?


----------



## PraiseGod13

harpangel36 said:


> Anyone have the Hollyhock for the K3. Do you have a skin with it? Could you post a pic? I can't figure out what is on the button. A butterfly maybe?


There are pictures posted of the K3 Hollyhock cover on pages 70 and 71 of this discussion. Looks like it is definitely the butterfly button on it.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Conditioned and in full sun:

Details:
 


Cover only, the darker one above left, is the one that I think most closely resembles the actual shade of red... to my eye.

Here is a  link to many pictures, including detailed pix which you can blow up much larger then I can on the board. The quality is excellent _ETA: Er, I meant the quality of the Oberon Cover is excellent._

_Whew this post was hard to format!
_


----------



## Kathy

Love the skin you put with the Hummingbird. I just love mine so much.


----------



## Cardinal

unknown2cherubim, my flickr account is Kindle accessories as well.  

Love the photos, I've never seen a close up of the button before.  The close ups really show off the art and craftsmanship.

I love the hummingbird cover.  If I get another Oberon I don't know if is should be the red hummingbird or the purple hummingbird, they both are fantastic.


----------



## CoffeeCat

SkierChick said:


> I received my Oberon Design cover for the Kindle 3 today. It's Ginkgo Leaf in Fern.
> 
> It's not a bright green. It's more of a muted, olive green.


I really like the subtlety of this! Are you using a skin on your Kindle?


----------



## Atunah

Medici In chocolate for K3.

Ok, attempting to add a pic.










Finally, it worked.


----------



## Barbiedull

The Medici design is gorgeous. I bought it in purple from someone on the board.  Love it.


----------



## Cindy416

Atunah said:


> Medici In chocolate for K3.
> 
> Ok, attempting to add a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, it worked.


Yay!  Persistence pays off.

This is the first photo that I remember seeing of the Medici, and it's stunning. Good choice (and good work getting the photo posted).


----------



## toj

Atunah said:


> Medici In chocolate for K3.
> 
> Ok, attempting to add a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, it worked.


That is very nice. I was debating getting that one or the Bold Celtic. Being Irish, I kept going back to the latter one and bought it instead. The leather that Oberon uses is such a good quality, this may be a good choice for a journal or something else.


----------



## Atunah

The picture is a little lighter than it really is, at least on my monitor holding the cover up next. Its a little darker and more rich in real life. Chocolate really is a good description for it. 

I took the pic outside in clouded conditions, so that made it a bit lighter.


----------



## Neo

Oh wow, VERY nice Atunah, and thank you for the pics ! I don't know why everybody's pics here are so much nicer and so much more real than the official ones, but really so much nicer!!!!


----------



## Janelmc

Kathy said:


> I finally got home and was able to see my new cover. It is beautiful. I've had 3 others and this has to be prettiest color yet.


How did you attach the charm? I bought the red hummingbird, too. I LOVE it!


----------



## Laurie

Janelmc said:


> How did you attach the charm? I bought the red hummingbird, too. I LOVE it!


I'm hoping they offer this as a sleeve....


----------



## Tam

Janelmc said:


> How did you attach the charm? I bought the red hummingbird, too. I LOVE it!


If the K3 cases are like the other models, you have to get the stretchy cord out of the hole its laced into and attach the charm, then thread it back in. I think Oberon has instructions on their website maybe. Its a little tricky, but not impossible!

someone else posted better instructions right before I did! Disregard mine!


----------



## Meemo

Cobbie said:


> Janelmc, here are the instructions:
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6949.msg142097.html#msg142097
> 
> Take out the plastic insert before doing this. Be careful of the sharp point of the metal pin.


I add a metal ring to the charm - easier than removing the bungee (which sometimes is easy, sometimes not) plus the charm lays flat when the cover's closed.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Cobbie said:


> Meemo, what kind of metal ring? And how is it attached to the bungee?


I'm not Meemo, but ...there are sterling silver split rings that are very inexpensive. You can get them at most craft/hobby stores in their jewelry section. They are not a solid ring, so you can very gently give them a tiny twist to open them up... put the ring through your charm and onto the bungee... then I use a needle-nosed pliers and "pinch" the ring back closed. I check my ring every so often and sometimes pinch it shut to make sure it stays closed nicely. Since I have four SS charm bracelets from MANY years of collecting.... I've used this method hundreds of times and it works well. Or, you can put your charm right onto the bungee as others have explained.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Atunah said:


> Medici In chocolate for K3.


Absolutely gorgeous Atunah!! No wonder you're so happy with it. Love it!!!


----------



## Atunah

I am very very happy with it PraiseGod13. I will try some better pics tomorrow. This just doesn't look as rich as it needs to be. Just imagine more chocolate mousse on it.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Atunah said:


> I am very very happy with it PraiseGod13. I will try some better pics tomorrow. This just doesn't look as rich as it needs to be. Just imagine more chocolate mousse on it.


Oh yummm! Also, I meant to say that I think that button is incredible too. It's like finishing a beautiful outfit off with the perfect piece of jewelry (or tie tack/cufflinks for the guys).


----------



## DD

Atunah said:


> I am very very happy with it PraiseGod13. I will try some better pics tomorrow. This just doesn't look as rich as it needs to be. Just imagine more chocolate mousse on it.


It is really beautiful, Atunah!


----------



## CaroleC

PraiseGod13 said:


> Oh yummm! Also, I meant to say that I think that button is incredible too. It's like finishing a beautiful outfit off with the perfect piece of jewelry (or tie tack/cufflinks for the guys).


The button is outstanding! I am trying to imagine what charm they would send to go with the Medici.


----------



## SkierChick

CoffeeCat said:


> I really like the subtlety of this! Are you using a skin on your Kindle?


No, I'm not using a skin on the Kindle. I like the graphite. Plus, I can remove the K3 from the Oberon case if I want to read it nekkid (the Kindle, of course).


----------



## Kathy

Janelmc said:


> How did you attach the charm? I bought the red hummingbird, too. I LOVE it!


Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner. I've been traveling today and just got back to my hotel room. I see others answered you so all is good. I love the red hummingbird and love the little charms they send.

Atunah, your cover is beautiful.


----------



## mistyd107

CaroleC said:


> The button is outstanding! I am trying to imagine what charm they would send to go with the Medici.


My purple Medici for k2 came with a sun charm


----------



## Atunah

The charm with my Choco Medici looks like a knot, gordian knot my hubby says. I can't find it on the oberon website, its a ring of chain looking knots and then the center has another knot. Like a celtic knot.


----------



## Meemo

PraiseGod13 said:


> I'm not Meemo, but ...there are sterling silver split rings that are very inexpensive. You can get them at most craft/hobby stores in their jewelry section. They are not a solid ring, so you can very gently give them a tiny twist to open them up... put the ring through your charm and onto the bungee... then I use a needle-nosed pliers and "pinch" the ring back closed. I check my ring every so often and sometimes pinch it shut to make sure it stays closed nicely. Since I have four SS charm bracelets from MANY years of collecting.... I've used this method hundreds of times and it works well. Or, you can put your charm right onto the bungee as others have explained.


Exactly - and you probably said it better than I could've! I need to get good pics taken and posted.


----------



## CaroleC

Atunah said:


> The charm with my Choco Medici looks like a knot, gordian knot my hubby says. I can't find it on the oberon website, its a ring of chain looking knots and then the center has another knot. Like a celtic knot.


That sounds really neat!! What a great idea for a charm for the chocolate Medici.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

I hate that a lot of the photo hosting sites are blocked at work.  I can see very few pictures until I get home.  I guess they expect me to work or something.


----------



## mistyd107

anyone have a blue divinci?


----------



## kindlek

Does anyone have a real-life pic of the purple hummingbird cover?


----------



## 13893

Seeing all these pictures is driving me crazy! Too bad I can't win my own contest, ha. I have an Oberon checkbook cover that I've had for at least six years, and it's truly in as great shape as when I bought it.

I got the Amazon cover with the light for my K3, and it's okay -- but I long for the River Garden in red. When Oberon makes that for the K3, I'll probably go for it.


----------



## Cardinal

kindlek said:


> Does anyone have a real-life pic of the purple hummingbird cover?


There is some on page 67 of this thread.


----------



## angelmum3

My daughter chose the Celtic Hounds in Green -

took a few pictures, inside and outside!



















and one in my Paprika Hanover Fossil bag










we love the green color, it really is a rich feel!


----------



## kari

LKRigel said:


> I got the Amazon cover with the light for my K3, and it's okay -- but I long for the River Garden in red. When Oberon makes that for the K3, I'll probably go for it.


Go for it.  http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=1308


----------



## 13893

kari said:


> Go for it.  http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=1308


Woohoo! Thank you so much!! I just ordered it. I'm so happy, ha.


----------



## identicaltriplets

Here is my blue Hummingbird Oberon. Oh goodness, it is SO beautiful and feels so good in my hands.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

angelmum3 said:


> My daughter chose the Celtic Hounds in Green -
> 
> took a few pictures, inside and outside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one in my Paprika Hanover Fossil bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we love the green color, it really is a rich feel!


That green is simply gorgeous, so chic.


----------



## kari

LKRigel said:


> Woohoo! Thank you so much!! I just ordered it. I'm so happy, ha.


Yay! I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## 13893

I know. I can't wait to post my pictures!


----------



## kindlek

Cardinal said:


> There is some on page 67 of this thread.


Thank you Cardinal! I had somehow missed those.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Finally had time to post pictures of my Celtic Hounds cover in wine, and my "Peace Out" skin from Decal Girl. I'm thrilled with them both!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

unknown2cherubim said:


> That green is simply gorgeous, so chic.





angelmum3 said:


> My daughter chose the Celtic Hounds in Green -
> 
> took a few pictures, inside and outside!
> 
> we love the green color, it really is a rich feel!


Wow...it is lovely in the green! I got the wine, but now I'm a little envious of the green!


----------



## mlewis78

I just received my Black Wild Rose for K3 today. I love it. Pictures don't flatter it (flash adds a shine that isn't really there), but here are a few:








































I never thought I would want a black Oberon until they came out with this design. Notice the picture that shows it folded back. It's very soft and I can tell that the left side will flatten out very well. None of the buttons are covered by the corners. Love that the corners visually disappear on the graphite K3. This is the first time I've requested that they leave off the wool, and I like it this way.


----------



## SkierChick

mlewis78 said:


> I just received my Black Wild Rose for K3 today. I love it.


The Wild Rose in black looks really, really nice.


----------



## Shapeshifter

ooooo a naked kindle, I've never seen one in a users photo before  

The black is so not what I thought it would look like, I'd love to see one in the yellow.


----------



## skyblue

mlewis78 said:


> I just received my Black Wild Rose for K3 today. I love it. Pictures don't flatter it (flash adds a shine that isn't really there), but here are a few:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought I would want a black Oberon until they came out with this design. Notice the picture that shows it folded back. It's very soft and I can tell that the left side will flatten out very well. None of the buttons are covered by the corners. Love that the corners visually disappear on the graphite K3. This is the first time I've requested that they leave off the wool, and I like it this way.


*mlewis*, I really like your graphite Kindle 3 dressed in the black rose Oberon! When I first learned about the black rose cover I couldn't imagine liking it, but I do! The new graphite color looks perfect with it. Why did you ask them to leave the wool off?


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Wow!  That black rose is beautiful!


----------



## jlee745

My Very First Oberon!!


----------



## Cindy416

jlee745 said:


> My Very First Oberon!!


Beautiful! I'm really missing my Oberon that I had on my K2, and think I'm going to have to take the plunge soon. The Amazon cover, while a great idea with the light, isn't what I want for my everyday reading. It will be great at night when I need more light, but not routinely.

Congrats on Oberon ownership. You'll love it, I'm sure.


----------



## kimbertay

Cindy416 said:


> Beautiful! I'm really missing my Oberon that I had on my K2, and think I'm going to have to take the plunge soon. The Amazon cover, while a great idea with the light, isn't what I want for my everyday reading. It will be great at night when I need more light, but not routinely.
> 
> Congrats on Oberon ownership. You'll love it, I'm sure.


I found myself missing my Oberon too and ended up sending back the Amazon cover and ordered an Oberon on Monday. I swore I wasn't going to this time but I missed it more than I thought I would.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

kimbertay said:


> I found myself missing my Oberon too and ended up sending back the Amazon cover and ordered an Oberon on Monday. I swore I wasn't going to this time but I missed it more than I thought I would.


Which one did you order?


----------



## kansaskyle

My cover arrived today! I really like how it gives my Kindle a more solid feel when I'm holding it to read, and it looks great!

_Click on the thumbnails to see the full size images_


----------



## skyblue

It is indeed gorgeous! 

Besides being gorgeous, I like the security.  When I read in bed with my Peeramid pillow, I tuck one hand between the Kindle and the Oberon cover, and loop the bungie over a finger on my other hand.  If I fall asleep I don't drop it!


----------



## kimbertay

Hippie2MARS said:


> Which one did you order?


They let me order the Tree of Life in wine and I chose not to have the wool this time. It shipped today and I can't wait to get it!!


----------



## mlewis78

kimbertay said:


> They let me order the Tree of Life in wine and I chose not to have the wool this time. It shipped today and I can't wait to get it!!


Love that in wine! I think they should have kept it in their choices.

Someone asked why I ordered mine without the wool. My other Oberon covers have it and it's OK, but I prefer it without -- feels better to me. The wool attracts lint and cat hair. The only purpose the wool serves is to protect the screen, but I don't need it. I found with my other Oberon covers that I was always wiping something off of the wool. I don't know of any other cover companies that use wool.

The black leather is darker than it appears in my pictures.


----------



## kimbertay

mlewis78 said:


> Love that in wine! I think they should have kept it in their choices.
> 
> Someone asked why I ordered mine without the wool. My other Oberon covers have it and it's OK, but I prefer it without -- feels better to me. The wool attracts lint and cat hair. The only purpose the wool serves is to protect the screen, but I don't need it. I found with my other Oberon covers that I was always wiping something off of the wool. I don't know of any other cover companies that use wool.
> 
> The black leather is darker than it appears in my pictures.


I had the wool in my previous Oberons but had to constantly clean the cat hair off of it. I found it to be a big pain. I actually wish they would use some sort of microfiber or something.


----------



## kansaskyle

I think Tree of Life would look nice in Wine color.  I look forward to seeing how it turns out for you!


----------



## skyblue

mlewis78 said:


> Love that in wine! I think they should have kept it in their choices.
> 
> Someone asked why I ordered mine without the wool. My other Oberon covers have it and it's OK, but I prefer it without -- feels better to me. The wool attracts lint and cat hair. The only purpose the wool serves is to protect the screen, but I don't need it. I found with my other Oberon covers that I was always wiping something off of the wool. I don't know of any other cover companies that use wool.
> 
> The black leather is darker than it appears in my pictures.


Ah-ha! Makes perfect sense! I don't have cats, so that thought didn't occur to me.


----------



## kindlek

mlewis78 said:


> I just received my Black Wild Rose for K3 today. I love it. Pictures don't flatter it (flash adds a shine that isn't really there), but here are a few:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought I would want a black Oberon until they came out with this design. Notice the picture that shows it folded back. It's very soft and I can tell that the left side will flatten out very well. None of the buttons are covered by the corners. Love that the corners visually disappear on the graphite K3. This is the first time I've requested that they leave off the wool, and I like it this way.


On the Oberon website, the roses look grey with black background, but your pics look like it's all solid black, can you tell me which is most accurate? Thanks!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm not mlewis, but I have the black Roses too. The roses are black, not grey. 

It's a gorgeous cover.


----------



## DD

Luvmy4brats said:


> I'm not mlewis, but I have the black Roses too. The roses are black, not grey.
> 
> It's a gorgeous cover.


I can vouch for this also. It is gorgeous. I have it for my iPad.


----------



## kindlek

DD said:


> I can vouch for this also. It is gorgeous. I have it for my iPad.


Good to know luvmy4brats and DD. Am I crazy or does anyone else see gray roses on the Oberon site?


----------



## Kathy

The black roses is beautiful. I love all of the covers.


----------



## Kelly (Michigan)

kindlek said:


> Good to know luvmy4brats and DD. Am I crazy or does anyone else see gray roses on the Oberon site?


I also thought it was black & gray and was disappointed when it finally arrived to see that it was all black. I ended up selling it to another KB member.


----------



## kindlek

Aspen806 said:


> I also thought it was black & gray and was disappointed when it finally arrived to see that it was all black. I ended up selling it to another KB member.


The black IS very pretty, I just would have received a cover that would have been totally not what I was expecting.


----------



## luvmy4brats

They do look black on the website. The background of the cover is more of a shiny black with little bumps on it, the roses themselves are the actual black leather.. It's kind of hard for me to explain


----------



## CAR

Just got my Oberon Bold Celtic in Black, to go with my White K3. They did a great job with the straps and case, everything is so even 
Forgive the bad pictures.


----------



## mlewis78

The background on the black wild rose is just like the background of the hummingbird covers -- black with the little dots.  I think one of the Oberon pics on their site has a two-toned effect, but it's because of the flash.  Most of the Oberon pics look lighter than what the colors really are.


----------



## corkyb

The black roses cover is the most stunning cover i Have ever seen.  I still cannot believe I sold mine.  Someone made me an offer and I let it go.  I still miss it and think I am going to order it for my as yet unpurchased k3 or for my ipad.  But when I think Ipad, I think red, so not sure which way to go.


----------



## kindlek

It's definitely still on my list of possibilities....thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Although I've already purchased a Celtic Hounds cover in wine, I'm really thinking about getting the rose cover in red. Man, this is an addiction!


----------



## NitroStitch

kimbertay said:


> They let me order the Tree of Life in wine and I chose not to have the wool this time. It shipped today and I can't wait to get it!!


Wow! I bet that's gorgeous - wish it was a regular option!


----------



## DD

kindlek said:


> Good to know luvmy4brats and DD. Am I crazy or does anyone else see gray roses on the Oberon site?


I just compared the pictures of the black rose covers on the iPad page and on the K3 page. Because of the way the light is hitting the roses on the K3 pictures, the roses do seem to stand out as more gray than the background. I could see how you would think that.


----------



## auburn1975

Celtic Hounds Kindle 3 Cover in black without wool panel...came in 6 days and is just wonderful to both see and to hold.


----------



## Mauvaise

(yet another) Celtic Hounds in Wine. I'm in love! Can't wait until the release the smart phone sleeves - hope they will fit my phone. Speaking of phones - I used mine to take these pictures, so excuse the less than professional quality.

I did a series indoors under indirect fluorescent lighting. I took a picture of the cover next to something red, purple, and brown/black for comparisons sake regarding colour. I also took one outside in full direct sunlight (and this is Phoenix, so you know it's Bright). I would say the outdoor picture gives the best representation of colour, but the cover is not as shiny as that picture shows.

It's absolutely gorgeous and I'm already looking forward to my next Oberon purchase.

**ETA: help me pick a skin that would go well with this cover? ***


----------



## gwenny

@Mauvaise: how did you get that screensaver to show up? o.o or is your kindle on and displaying a picture?


----------



## Mauvaise

gwenny said:


> @Mauvaise: how did you get that screensaver to show up? o.o or is your kindle on and displaying a picture?


I installed the screen saver hack mentioned in this thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,33973.175.html

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88004


----------



## CAR

One thing I have noticed with my K3 cover, the support plastic Oberon put in both sides of the cover was pretty flexible. I ended up putting both the front + back ones in the front. Then cut out another piece for the back, that gave a little better protection for the screen


----------



## Pushka

Mauvaise said:


> (yet another) Celtic Hounds in Wine.


Love the Oberon and LOVE this screensaver.


----------



## gwenny

Mauvaise said:


> I installed the screen saver hack mentioned in this thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,33973.175.html
> 
> http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88004


Oh, I didn't know they had the hack out, thank you! I got it working on my kindle and now it's perrrfeeccttt.


----------



## kimbertay

Pushka said:


> Love the Oberon and LOVE this screensaver.


Is that particular screensaver posted somewhere on the boards? I haven't seen that one before and am really interested in putting on my Kindle too.


----------



## kindlek

NitroStitch said:


> Wow! I bet that's gorgeous - wish it was a regular option!


It was and they did away with it :-(


----------



## kansaskyle

kimbertay said:


> Is that particular screensaver posted somewhere on the boards? I haven't seen that one before and am really interested in putting on my Kindle too.


Here is the direct link.

Is is on page 25 (Reply #60 of this screen saver thread.


----------



## kimbertay

kansaskyle said:


> Here is the direct link.
> 
> Is is on page 25 (Reply #60 of this screen saver thread.


Thanks!


----------



## CAR

kansaskyle said:


> Here is the direct link.
> 
> Is is on page 25 (Reply #60 of this screen saver thread.


Thank You !


----------



## Pushka

kansaskyle said:


> Here is the direct link.
> 
> Is is on page 25 (Reply #60 of this screen saver thread.


Oooh, thankyou so much!


----------



## kindlegurl

Lilaq said:


> Just wanted to add my photo in here of my new K3 Wild Roses cover. LOVE IT. It's so vibrant and the leather is so soft. I'm so glad my K3 finally has its new clothes.


Thanks for posting. I just ordered the exact same cover yesterday from Oberon. It was so extremely difficult trying to narrow my choices. I also like the Blue Sky and the Marigold Sun, but Wild Roses won. I can't wait to see it in person. I am not sure how long it will take to ship, since they have been swamped with orders, but it will be worth the wait.


----------



## jhuston

Here is my new Oberon Hollyhocks in Skyblue with Bridge at Giverny decalgirl skin.


----------



## 911jason

jhuston said:


> Here is my new Oberon Hollyhocks in Skyblue with Bridge at Giverny decalgirl skin.


Awesome combo! The skin really complements the cover.


----------



## Kindle-lite

CAR said:


> Just got my Oberon Bold Celtic in Black, to go with my White K3. They did a great job with the straps and case, everything is so even
> Forgive the bad pictures.


Hi CAR... just got the exact cover and pictures do not do it justice. Like all Oberon covers (I'm the proud owner of 4), they are more beautiful in person! I really like the wrap-around design.... especially the ones with just a front/back and design on the spine. Lovely!


----------



## Cardinal

Oh wow!  I always thought if I bought the Rose cover I would get in in red.  mlewis78's is the first black I have seen real life pictures of and it is stunning!!!


----------



## 13893

I good at some things. Taking pictures is not one of them! But here is my River Garden in red. 









It looks so much better than my picture! I'll try to take some better ones.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

jhuston said:


> Here is my new Oberon Hollyhocks in Skyblue with Bridge at Giverny decalgirl skin.


I like the way those both work together.


----------



## Neo

I already posted on the K3 Oberon thread, but thought I'd add a picture of my black dragon here too, as it doesn't seem to be a very popular design in this color, and thus is not often seen. My picture really doesn't do the cover justice, but I find it gorgeous in an understated way and I'm VERY happy with it


----------



## corkyb

Neo, what happened to your red croc case you were having redone to fit the k3?


----------



## Neo

corkyb said:


> Neo, what happened to your red croc case you were having redone to fit the k3?


Hi Paula!

My red croc case is still perfect, and has actually been re-made perfectly: the guy really did an outstanding job!

But I've been using my red croc case non stop since last February, and was feeling the need for a bit of change and variety: so I decided that it was really ok to have 2 cases for my K3  = but this is where I stop, promise!!!! (well except for an Octovo splash proof case when they come up with it, but that doesn't really count as it's for very specific and punctual usages...)


----------



## Quake1028

Neo said:


> I already posted on the K3 Oberon thread, but thought I'd add a picture of my black dragon here too, as it doesn't seem to be a very popular design in this color, and thus is not often seen. My picture really doesn't do the cover justice, but I find it gorgeous in an understated way and I'm VERY happy with it
> 
> http://i886.photobucket.com/albums/ac63/Neothetroll/f026c4d4.jpg?t=1285450232[img]
> [/quote]
> 
> I have this exact cover on order. Should get it sometime this week. It looks amazing!


----------



## Neo

Quake1028 said:


> I have this exact cover on order. Should get it sometime this week. It looks amazing!


You are going to love it, it IS amazing!!! I can't help petting it all the time and admiring it (sometimes I stop reading just to look at the cover, lol)! Let us know what you think when you get it please


----------



## 13893

Can someone explain to me how to put the charm on?


----------



## Meemo

LKRigel said:


> Can someone explain to me how to put the charm on?


There are directions here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6949.msg142097.html#msg142097

It helps if you take the plastic insert out of the pocket first, and be careful of the sharp point on the metal bungee tip.

Personally, I prefer to use a jewelry ring (like you use to put a charm on a bracelet). You can get them at craft stores, beading stores, etc. Use needlenose pliers to close the ring. That way the charm lays a little flatter on the bungee. But you do have to check the ring occasionally to make sure it isn't opening back up. That's probably a function of how good the ring is too - the ones I'm using are pretty cheap. I'd actually like to get the rings soldered closed so I won't have to worry about them anymore and probably will do that next time I'm out somewhere I can have it done.


----------



## 13893

Meemo said:


> There are directions here:
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6949.msg142097.html#msg142097


got it -- thanks. I see what you mean about using a ring.


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> ...."Stop" ...."Promise" Ummm....might I refresh your memory?
> Well, you DID say until the next gen of Kindle, didn't you?
> 
> I am soooo glad you have a wonderful re-made cover and you still love it. I do, also.


LOL Cobbie, I can't believe you managed to fish out this old post of mine, lol! Phew, at least I didn't go against what I had said at that time (always comforting to know one is consistent) 

Truth be told, I always thought I'd get the black dragon when I got myself a DX. But the lack of page turn buttons on the left side of the DX is just a deal breaker for me, and I've finally given up waiting for the next model in the hopes for it to be different... And so I thought I'd gift myself with the dragon for my K3 

But I do still love my croc, and know I will come back to it (I also think I have a bit of a croc overdose, between my cover and purse, and figured it would be nice to have break, lol)!

Are you going to spring for a K3 you think?


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> No K3 for me at the moment. I'm still enamored with my K2 and croc cover. You see, unlike some people I know, I don't have croc overdose.


LOL


----------



## skyblue

I am thrilled with my K2 and two Oberon covers, but I can't say I am not craving a K3 even though I have never seen one in person.  I think I need to mosey on over to Best Buy and check it out.


----------



## kari

skyblue said:


> I am thrilled with my K2 and two Oberon covers, but I can't say I am not craving a K3 even though I have never seen one in person. I think I need to mosey on over to Best Buy and check it out.


I'm afraid that once you see the awesomely dark print on the K3, you will have to have one. After reading on K3 for 2 seconds, I realized I could never go back to K2. It's a huge difference. And the smaller size is awesome too.


----------



## skyblue

kari said:


> I'm afraid that once you see the awesomely dark print on the K3, you will have to have one. After reading on K3 for 2 seconds, I realized I could never go back to K2. It's a huge difference. And the smaller size is awesome too.


Oh no!!!! My poor eyes will demand it!!!!! You just HAD to tell me! LOL


----------



## NitroStitch

skyblue said:


> Oh no!!!! My poor eyes will demand it!!!!! You just HAD to tell me! LOL


I think lots of us weren't going to get the K3...until we found out all the reasons we HAD to get a K3!


----------



## Meemo

I was the same way about going from the K1 to K2 - didn't need one until I saw one. 

Finally got pics of my two new Oberons, both picked up from members here. Apologies for my stinky photography skills - I kept trying to get rid of the glare, especially on the nook, but had no luck. And it truly is hard to get a good pic of the Black Wild Rose - pictures just don't do it justice.
Black Wild Rose for Kindle on the left, Sky Blue Van Gogh's Sky for nook on the right


----------



## Cardinal

Meemo said:


> Finally got pics of my two new Oberons, both picked up from members here. Apologies for my stinky photography skills - I kept trying to get rid of the glare, especially on the nook, but had no luck. And it truly is hard to get a good pic of the Black Wild Rose - pictures just don't do it justice.
> Black Wild Rose for Kindle on the left, Sky Blue Van Gogh's Sky for nook on the right


Great pictures Meemo, thanks for posting them! Now that I am finally seeing real life pictures of Black Rose I am really liking it. And I love Van Gogh's Starry Night.


----------



## skyblue

NitroStitch said:


> I think lots of us weren't going to get the K3...until we found out all the reasons we HAD to get a K3!


I went to Best Buy and checked out the K3. Okay, it is AMAZING!!! Looks like I better allocate my penny jar cash for Kindle 3! LOL


----------



## harpangel36

I have been wanting the Hollyhock in sky blue but the pictures here range anywhere from navy to light blue to gray blue. Does anyone have one that could take a pic next to something blue to give an idea of skyblue? I know the sky is several shades of blue, but with a No Return policy, I really want to make sure of the color


----------



## kari

skyblue said:


> I went to Best Buy and checked out the K3. Okay, it is AMAZING!!! Looks like I better allocate my penny jar cash for Kindle 3! LOL


Well you can't say I didn't warn you.


----------



## Pushka

harpangel36 said:


> I have been wanting the Hollyhock in sky blue but the pictures here range anywhere from navy to light blue to gray blue. Does anyone have one that could take a pic next to something blue to give an idea of skyblue? I know the sky is several shades of blue, but with a No Return policy, I really want to make sure of the color


Unfortunately that won't help either. People have posted sky blue from being very bright, to being more like a denim blue, which was like mine. Same with purple. Based on the pictures here I was expecting a vibrant bright purple. Mine was a very dark purple. I liked the sky blue but onsold the purple one here. I understand individual differences in leather, but the variations here are quite different.

I wouldn't mind getting a fern, but the green I am seeing here isn't the green I want. After the purple experience I just don't want to risk it given shipping costs to Australia even onselling puts me out of pocket.


----------



## Meemo

harpangel36 said:


> I have been wanting the Hollyhock in sky blue but the pictures here range anywhere from navy to light blue to gray blue. Does anyone have one that could take a pic next to something blue to give an idea of skyblue? I know the sky is several shades of blue, but with a No Return policy, I really want to make sure of the color


I'd describe my Sky Blue cover as a denim blue. Someone posted pics with it among some blue stuff over on the nook board:
http://www.nookboards.com/forum/index.php?topic=255.msg34435#msg34435


----------



## harpangel36

OMG, Meemo that was perfect! Thanks so much. I use the Downy all the time and could really get an idea from those items. Thanks again!!


----------



## Cindergayle

Here are pictures of my new K3 in my new Oberon cover and Decal Girl skin


----------



## kimbertay

Cindergayle said:


> Here are pictures of my new K3 in my new Oberon cover and Decal Girl skin


That is gorgeous!


----------



## kcmay

kimbertay said:


> That is gorgeous!


That's exactly what I said!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

kcmay said:


> That's exactly what I said!


And I agree!


----------



## kimbertay

Cindergayle said:


> Here are pictures of my new K3 in my new Oberon cover and Decal Girl skin




That's the chocolate one isn't it? The pictures are a little dark so I'm trying to figure out if that's the black or chocolate.


----------



## Cindergayle

kimbertay said:


> That's the chocolate one isn't it? The pictures are a little dark so I'm trying to figure out if that's the black or chocolate.


. It is the chocolate


----------



## kimbertay

Cindergayle said:


> . It is the chocolate


I find myself wanting to order more than just one. I should really quit looking at everyone elses, lol.


----------



## 13893

kimbertay said:


> I find myself wanting to order more than just one. I should really quit looking at everyone elses, lol.


The blue hummingbirds are calling to me now...


----------



## unknown2cherubim

LKRigel said:


> The blue hummingbirds are calling to me now...


The Avenue of Trees in Saddle has been luring me. I'll try to wait until spring, maybe I wouldn't feel so guilty then.


----------



## kari

Oh my goodness, I LOVE that chocolate color!  Really pretty.  Will def. keep that one in mind - looks awesome with Medici too.  Might get that one in a card holder or something for my hubby.

On another note --- I broke down and listed my purple butterfly Oberon for K2 in the Buy, Sell, Barter thread on this board if anyone is interested.  Leaving it up either until it sells or until I regret listing it so much that I take it down.  Could go either way cause I still love it so much.


----------



## Quake1028

Will try to take some better pics this weekend in natural light. These pics do not do the detail justice. Just a stunning cover.


----------



## Neo

Quake1028 said:


> Will try to take some better pics this weekend in natural light. These pics do not do the detail justice. Just a stunning cover.


Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!! My favorite Oberon - but then again, I just may be biased


----------



## Quake1028

Thanks . My inner OCD won out and I just attached the charm as well. Makes opening a ton easier, I will say that.


----------



## Neo

Quake1028 said:


> Thanks . My inner OCD won out and I just attached the charm as well. Makes opening a ton easier, I will say that.


Hilarious!: I just took my charm off this week-end ! I felt it was bit of an overkill, dragon-wise, and just wanted to enjoy the stark simplicity of the cover with its button for now. But I have to admit that it makes opening and closing the cover much more difficult !


----------



## talia11

This is my K3 Celtic Spiral in Sky Blue - LOVE IT!!


----------



## 911jason

Wow, that's awesome Talia! Much better looking in your pics than on the Oberon site.


----------



## NitroStitch

talia11 said:


> This is my K3 Celtic Spiral in Sky Blue - LOVE IT!!


That's so gorgeous! I ordered mine yesterday, and can't wait until it's here!! Your photos make me even more excited about getting that cover!


----------



## Cindy416

unknown2cherubim said:


> The Avenue of Trees in Saddle has been luring me. I'll try to wait until spring, maybe I wouldn't feel so guilty then.


I ordered an Avenue of Trees in fern last week, and it's finally shipping! I had the same cover for my K2, and I really miss it. I haven't seen one in saddle, but if it's even half as gorgeous as the one in fern, you'll love it. There's something about it that draws me into the scene, just like a good book does. (I thing the Avenue of Trees needs a bench, and I need to be sitting on it reading my K3.  )


----------



## mistyd107

Oooh I'm lovin the blue spiral may have to go with that over the divinci


----------



## mistyd107

How is the weight of the k3 cover with kindle compared to the k2


----------



## skyblue

talia11 said:


> This is my K3 Celtic Spiral in Sky Blue - LOVE IT!!


*talia*,
I LOVE your sky blue celtic spiral! It is gorgeous! I really wish I could have one of each Oberon design. I would put a different cover on each time I read a new book. Such an indulgent wish!


----------



## iamjenwith1n

Oberon friends...

Can you kindly share what light you have (if you use one), and if you have a photo with the light attached, post it?

Thanks so much!


----------



## skyblue

iamjenwith1n said:


> Oberon friends...
> 
> Can you kindly share what light you have (if you use one), and if you have a photo with the light attached, post it?
> 
> Thanks so much!


I have the Mighty Bright Light Telescoping Light. I purchased it at Barnes and Noble. It is very bright and highly adjustable. I am able to get the perfect angle to eliminate glare. I love it!


----------



## Cardinal

911jason said:


> Wow, that's awesome Talia! Much better looking in your pics than on the Oberon site.


Indeed!


----------



## kansaskyle

iamjenwith1n said:


> Can you kindly share what light you have (if you use one), and if you have a photo with the light attached, post it?


I use a _Mighty Bright TravelFlex_ light with my Oberon cover as shown below. I read with it every night in bed, and I think it works well.


----------



## cloudyvisions

I got my Celtic Spiral also in sky blue last night and I just LOVE IT. I think it's a bit darker than what they have on the website, at least according to my screen...and I know the contrasts and colors can look different on different monitors, but it's really beautiful. I was torn between this one and the Van Gogh in fern, but since I had the ROH so I wanted something a little bit different.

Anyway, it's just gorgeous! I'm in love! (and heck, I still might get the Van Gogh one down the road)

   

And I love the charm - it makes it a lot easier to remove it and put it back around the button. I also like it better without the wool too, now I don't have to de-lint it whenever I get dog hair on it!  Now I just need my Kindle to get here so I can start using it!


----------



## luvmy4brats

cloudyvisions said:


> I got my Celtic Spiral also in sky blue last night and I just LOVE IT. I think it's a bit darker than what they have on the website, at least according to my screen...and I know the contrasts and colors can look different on different monitors, but it's really beautiful. I was torn between this one and the Van Gogh in fern, but since I had the ROH so I wanted something a little bit different.
> 
> Anyway, it's just gorgeous! I'm in love! (and heck, I still might get the Van Gogh one down the road)
> 
> 
> 
> And I love the charm - it makes it a lot easier to remove it and put it back around the button. I also like it better without the wool too, now I don't have to de-lint it whenever I get dog hair on it!  Now I just need my Kindle to get here so I can start using it!


Beautiful! I love the sky blue.


----------



## DD

My Celtic Spiral in Wine cover for K3. I love it! This is very true to color on my monitor.


----------



## Mauvaise

Not exactly a Kindle case, but it *is* an Oberon, so I'm including here.

I got my phone case yesterday. I picked Dragonfly Pond in Saddle. I was tempted by that for the K3 cover (I went with Celtic Hounds in Wine), but wasn't sure I would like that design in Saddle (though I do like the Saddle colour). I was drawn to the Dragonfly design though because I have both a frog and a dragonfly tattoo.

I know - I'm difficult. I finally decided to order the phone case in the Dragonfly Pond. Saddle was the only choice for me because I don't think I like either the blue or fern enough to ever order it for anything.

I absolutely love it!




























My phone is the MyTouch 3G Slide. Fits like a dream.


----------



## skyblue

Mauvaise said:


> Not exactly a Kindle case, but it *is* an Oberon, so I'm including here.
> 
> I got my phone case yesterday. I picked Dragonfly Pond in Saddle. I was tempted by that for the K3 cover (I went with Celtic Hounds in Wine), but wasn't sure I would like that design in Saddle (though I do like the Saddle colour). I was drawn to the Dragonfly design though because I have both a frog and a dragonfly tattoo.
> 
> I know - I'm difficult. I finally decided to order the phone case in the Dragonfly Pond. Saddle was the only choice for me because I don't think I like either the blue or fern enough to ever order it for anything.
> 
> I absolutely love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My phone is the MyTouch 3G Slide. Fits like a dream.


Thanks for posting this! I like seeing them in "real life". I haven't seen the phone case before. It is very attractive!


----------



## mlewis78

The stacked cats decal is very cute.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

@Mauvaise, that is so beautiful.  I didn't know that the dragon fly would look so good in saddle.  Great choice.


----------



## PraiseGod13

I have the Dragonfly Pond in sky blue and absolutely love it..... but I really love yours in saddle! I wasn't sure about how it would look in saddle but this one makes me wish I had a need for a phone case. As always, I'm convinced that there is no such thing as an Oberon product that isn't stunning!! 
Here's to Oberon yet again!!


----------



## kevin63

DD said:


> My Celtic Spiral in Wine cover for K3. I love it! This is very true to color on my monitor.


Diane,

Looks great. I really like that design.


----------



## luvmy4brats

The Celtic Spiral is growing on me.


----------



## DD

kevin63 said:


> Diane,
> 
> Looks great. I really like that design.


Hi, Kevin! Thanks. It really is very classy looking.



Luvmy4brats said:


> The Celtic Spiral is growing on me.


Uh-oh, Luv. You'd better see a doctor about that! LOL Seriously, I really love this cover.


----------



## kevin63

I have the K2 so the celtic spiral isn't an option for me. If I ever upgrade to the K3, I'm pretty sure the celtic spiral will be my cover of choice. I think I'd probably choose it in the sky blue color.


----------



## DD

kevin63 said:


> I have the K2 so the celtic spiral isn't an option for me. If I ever upgrade to the K3, I'm pretty sure the celtic spiral will be my cover of choice. I think I'd probably choose it in the sky blue color.


That's a beautiful color.


----------



## Pushka

Hmm, I seem to have just ordered Celtic Spiral in blue.  It is being delivered to my Hotel in NY - seems a shame to waste the opportunity for no shipping costs to Australia, so I actually SAVED money by buying it.


----------



## Cardinal

Pushka said:


> Hmm, I seem to have just ordered Celtic Spiral in blue. It is being delivered to my Hotel in NY - seems a shame to waste the opportunity for no shipping costs to Australia, so I actually SAVED money by buying it.


Very nice!


----------



## Patricia

Pushka said:


> Hmm, I seem to have just ordered Celtic Spiral in blue. It is being delivered to my Hotel in NY - seems a shame to waste the opportunity for no shipping costs to Australia, so I actually SAVED money by buying it.


Hope you're having a good time!


----------



## Barbiedull

Pushka said:


> Hmm, I seem to have just ordered Celtic Spiral in blue. It is being delivered to my Hotel in NY - seems a shame to waste the opportunity for no shipping costs to Australia, so I actually SAVED money by buying it.


Pushka, I love the way you think. It will be fun when you get to your hotel and can unwrap your stash of goodies.


----------



## mlewis78

Pushka said:


> Hmm, I seem to have just ordered Celtic Spiral in blue. It is being delivered to my Hotel in NY - seems a shame to waste the opportunity for no shipping costs to Australia, so I actually SAVED money by buying it.


Hope you are enjoying your trip. I take it that you haven't arrived in NYC yet, since the cover was just ordered to be shipped there.


----------



## Pushka

Hi Ladies, I will be in NYC this time next week!  Cant wait!


----------



## PraiseGod13

Pushka said:


> Hi Ladies, I will be in NYC this time next week! Cant wait!


Wish I lived there so we could "do lunch"!! Have a wonderful trip.... and how fun to be getting your Oberon cover too!!


----------



## Bonbonlover

Hi all!  
So I notice that many of you have a little charm hanging from your Oberon bungee.  Is that something you ordered separately? (I see the charms sold under the Jewelry tab) or did it come with your Cover? -- I had expected to buy one separately until I read a review for the 'Tree of Life' cover which states "I love the little charm that came with it" ... hummm
thanks and happy reading!!!


----------



## Elk

Oberon includes a charm with each cover order.


----------



## Bonbonlover

Oh wow!! That is so cool!!


----------



## PraiseGod13

Bonbonlover said:


> Oh wow!! That is so cool!!


It really is.... and I love it that the charms are pewter that they make themselves.... not just something that they order and buy from some other company. Oberon is just such a wonderful family-owned company.... first class all the way!


----------



## 911jason

Finally got around to taking pics of my Medici K3 cover in chocolate and my Dragon smart phone sleeve in black.

Here's the front, the color seems pretty accurate on my screen.









I would have preferred the Celtic diamond charm that I had on my old Bold Celtic K2 cover, but the round one's okay.









I ordered it without the wool on the inside front cover and love it so much more!









Here's the back, you can see it's fairly lumpy. More so than I remember on my K2 cover.









Another view of the back.









Top view.









Doesn't look as bad from the side.









Here's my Dragon smart phone sleeve in black. I use it for my 4th generation iPod Touch.









You can use the magnetic closure on the outside or inside of the cover.









Back view.









The iPod with a small snap-on-back case fits easily with plenty of room to spare.









View from the top while closed.









View from the top while open.


----------



## kimbertay

I LOVE the chocolate in Medici!  I think if I get another that will be the one I get.


----------



## Cardinal

Great pictures 911jason!  

Bonbonlover, I think the charms are really fun and give the covers character.


----------



## Bonbonlover

I agree the charms are so cute.

I see tht 911Jason is a no wool guy.  It looks nice...


----------



## kimbertay

Here is my Wine Tree of Life:


----------



## Bonbonlover

Kimbertay... that is BEAUTIFUL!!! I love how the background appears darker than the tree... it really shows depth.  I don't see wine as an offered color.  Is that an older cover? 

And do I notice a trend? Are more and more people opting for no wool pad?  Is this because of allergy issues or pet hair? Does the wool become really "hairy"?


----------



## kimbertay

Bonbonlover said:


> Kimbertay... that is BEAUTIFUL!!! I love how the background appears darker than the tree... it really shows depth. I don't see wine as an offered color. Is that an older cover?
> 
> And do I notice a trend? Are more and more people opting for no wool pad? Is this because of allergy issues or pet hair? Does the wool become really "hairy"?


It's a new cover; they don't do the Tree of Life in wine normally but whent he K3 covers first came out they were offering the Tree of Life in wine for the Nook so I asked if they could do it for the K3.

I have a dog and cat and was constantly having to clean cat hair off the wool when I an Oberon cover for my Kindle 2 so I decided not to get the wool anymore. I am VERY happy not having the wool!


----------



## Bonbonlover

Lucky you!! I guess I gotta stop reading the FAQs... it says they don't do custom work unless it in in large quantity.  You were smart enough to just ask... You know what they say ... It never hurts to ask!!!


----------



## MINImum

Kimbertay: It's beautiful! And that skin is just perfect with that cover. Great choices! (BTW, your old cover is very happy in its new home. It's traveled around the country already on several business trips and is still as gorgeous as ever.  )


----------



## njshoremom4gurlz

I Have the Red roses..How do I upload it in here from memory?or do I have to photobuket it..LOL but its red,and it has roses. I love it!


----------



## Bonbonlover

does anyone have the DecalGirl skin "Van Gogh - Blossoming Almond Tree"? (sorry I don't know how to post pictures)

I think it is so pretty but I am having a difficult time choosing a Oberon to go with it.  The skin is a teal color which doesn't so much go with the light blue or green... any thoughts


----------



## corkyb

I think it might go nicely with the tree of life in saddle.  The turquoise and brown would be lovely and you would have a tree theme going on.  At least if it's the one I am thinking of.


----------



## Neo

Bonbonlover said:


> does anyone have the DecalGirl skin "Van Gogh - Blossoming Almond Tree"? (sorry I don't know how to post pictures)
> 
> I think it is so pretty but I am having a difficult time choosing a Oberon to go with it. The skin is a teal color which doesn't so much go with the light blue or green... any thoughts


There is a picture of that skin with a wine tree of life cover in the previous page of this thread (on which we are posting). Just one page back


----------



## Bonbonlover

Neo said:


> There is a picture of that skin with a wine tree of life cover in the previous page of this thread (on which we are posting). Just one page back


Oh you are right! I even commented on how pretty that one was.  That wine Tree Of Life was a special order... not sure if they still do that... but the Chocolate might look pretty as well.


----------



## Cardinal

I think Tree of Life is perfect for Blossoming Almond Tree!

If wine is not an option I think chocolate will work.


----------



## kimbertay

Bonbonlover said:


> does anyone have the DecalGirl skin "Van Gogh - Blossoming Almond Tree"? (sorry I don't know how to post pictures)
> 
> I think it is so pretty but I am having a difficult time choosing a Oberon to go with it. The skin is a teal color which doesn't so much go with the light blue or green... any thoughts


I have the Blossoming Almond Tree skin and have a wine Oberon paired with it. I think they go well together.


----------



## Bonbonlover

kimbertay said:


> I have the Blossoming Almond Tree skin and have a wine Oberon paired with it. I think they go well together.


Kimbertay... after I posted, Neo pointed out that you had that combo and there were pictures in this very thread. I had to laugh because I had actually seen that picture and commented how nice it looked. I think that I was having one of those moments where I just didn't remember what I had just read... but my subconscious was still loving your combo  ...


----------



## .jime

Pretty common setup I assume, but I love its simplicity


----------



## skyblue

.jime said:


> Pretty common setup I assume, but I love its simplicity


One of my favorites! It is pretty cool!


----------



## r1chard

.jime said:


> Pretty common setup I assume, but I love its simplicity


*Like Like* 
I think the tree is a nice design, you could look at it all day and still marvel.
the shade of brown is nice too. congrats for the lovely cover, enjoy.


----------



## barneco

Just sold this as I've switch to K3 from nook, but thought I'd add mine to the list. I LOVED this combo, but not currently offered so I went with a black dragon which was my second choice.

Color representation here is pretty darn close to actual.


----------



## heara

Do the Oberon covers bend back onto themselves like the lighted Amazon cover? One picture a few pages back looked like it did but I can't tell otherwise


----------



## Elk

Yes.


----------



## heara

Elk said:


> Yes.


Thank you, Elk!


----------



## Sunshine22

heara said:


> Do the Oberon covers bend back onto themselves like the lighted Amazon cover? One picture a few pages back looked like it did but I can't tell otherwise


I think this might vary depending on the Oberon design. I have the DaVinci in Saddle and it folds back nicely, especially now after 9 months of use.

Barneco, that celtic hounds in saddle is a beauty - great pictures.


----------



## 911jason

Last night at work, I was a bit bored, so I took the plastic stiffeners out of the front and back of my Medici chocolate K3 cover. Then I removed the bungees to make sure the sharp ends wouldn't do any damage. I then proceeded to roll the cover, fold it every which way, back and forth and back again, and just generally knead it over and over for about an hour to break it in. It really was fun! It seems much more pliable and less stiff now and I think I've introduced some nice "age" to the leather.


----------



## Geekchic

I just recieved my Oberon the other day and really want to share it, but I don't know how to post photos here


----------



## corkyb

You have to upload them to photobucket or flickr.  Photobucket is pretty self explanatory.  Even I could do it, LOL.
Paula


----------



## Bonbonlover

911jason said:


> Last night at work, I was a bit bored ... for about an hour ... It really was fun!


Sometimes we just have to take time to stop and smell the roses!!


----------



## Geekchic

Now that I have the picture situation figured out....
I got my Kindle on Tuesday, my Oberon on Thursday, and my Gelaskin on Friday  As soon as I clicked the process order button for my Kindle my mom said that I immediately had to order an Oberon case for it. She already has the blue Butterfly one for her iPad, so she knows. It was between 2 designs and I went with the Tree of Life in Saddle. It is even all nice and cozy in it's little pouch. I am lame and do not have WiFi in my house so I need my USB cord to transfer stuff to my Kindle. Enjoy the glorious-ness:


----------



## Bonbonlover

OMG I could tell you how beautiful your case is and how captivating your skin is... but OMG I love your screensaver!!! What a great photo!! That alone would make me want to carry my kindle around everywhere I go.


----------



## Geekchic

Lol! I have been going around my house yelling "I'm Captain Jack Sparrow!" waving it at my husband for the past few days.


----------



## Bonbonlover

We named our dog... Captain Jack Sparrow... LOL 

Everyone wonders why we named a dreaded dog a birds name.. but then when we tell his full name 'Captain Jack Sparrow' it is so perfect!! 

Where did you find that screensaver?  And I am impressed that you have so quickly become proficient with your kindle.  I am still reading instructions


----------



## julip

Geekchic said:


>


Geekchic - I love your Oberon! Plus your skin (great 3-D effect - looks real! ) and especially your mid-century furniture pouch! I grew up with several chairs and lamps that looked identical to those! Who made it? 

Bonbon - I've obviously fallen behind - when did your Kindle arrive? Congrats! And good luck with your cover/case search. It's ok to have more than one.


----------



## Geekchic

I made that case last night when I couldn't sleep. And I really like the skin too. I wasn't going to get one until I saw the steampunk one and knew I have it.


----------



## julip

Wow, you are very talented - it looks great! The fabric is wonderful.  I was the same with the skin dilemma - always got them for my white K's but figured I loved the graphite finish so much I didn't want to cover it. But it took me a couple of days to want to skin it and make it unique. Your combo is really fantastic.


----------



## Bonbonlover

Your not behind... my Kindle just arrived Wednesday... but last night was the 1st I have really had time to play around... 

Love your idea of more than one case/skin... because every time I have it 'figured out' someone goes and posts another winning combo! LOL


----------



## 911jason

Bonbonlover said:


> We named our dog... Captain Jack Sparrow... LOL
> 
> Everyone wonders why we named a dreaded dog a birds name.. but then when we tell his full name 'Captain Jack Sparrow' it is so perfect!!
> 
> Where did you find that screensaver? And I am impressed that you have so quickly become proficient with your kindle. I am still reading instructions


I don't know where she got it, but I found some fan art that is similar, although not quite as nice... Just posted 10 Captain Jack images (for both Kindle and DX) on my Photobucket account in the Movies and TV section.


----------



## Bonbonlover

911Jason... they are beautiful... thank you!!!

and I think that 1st one you posted may just be the same as Geekchic used .. nice find both of you!!


----------



## Geekchic

I believe that I got Capt. Jack over at the deviant art sight.


----------



## Bonbonlover

does anyone know if Oberon has any current discount codes in effect?


----------



## corkyb

I've never seen an Oberon discount and I've been a member here for 1.5 years (holy moley),
Paula


----------



## Bonbonlover

LOL thanks for the quick response.. I will just go ahead and complete my order then  ... 

Done! I just ordered a Chocolate Tree of Life for my Kindle  

and they asked ...

How you heard about us:
The wonderful people at Kindleboards.com


----------



## corkyb

Oh that looks like a great cover.  I know you will love it.  I have had a bunch of Oberons and loved them all.  My latest love are the wild roses, black for my k3 and red sleeve for my iphone.


----------



## ravenguy




----------



## _Yossarian_

Just wanted to thank everyone in this thread for taking the time to share your photos and reviews.  I spent a week deliberating, visiting the Oberon site off and on throughout the day, waiting for one of the covers to speak to me (instead of three or four) while my shiny new Kindle cruised around in a used 6x9 bubble envelope like some sort of homeless Mark Twain or Jane Austen or whoever's face was staring at me while it slept.  Had I not stumbled across this site, I probably would have worn that envelope out before buying something official.  Anyway, thanks again for the inspiration.  I ordered the Spiral in wine last night, which seemingly came out of nowhere to overtake the Hounds, Bold and Medici.  To behold that edible-looking rectangle of hide . . . can't wait!


----------



## DD

_Yossarian_ said:


> Just wanted to thank everyone in this thread for taking the time to share your photos and reviews. I spent a week deliberating, visiting the Oberon site off and on throughout the day, waiting for one of the covers to speak to me (instead of three or four) while my shiny new Kindle cruised around in a used 6x9 bubble envelope like some sort of homeless Mark Twain or Jane Austen or whoever's face was staring at me while it slept. Had I not stumbled across this site, I probably would have worn that envelope out before buying something official. Anyway, thanks again for the inspiration. I ordered the Spiral in wine last night, which seemingly came out of nowhere to overtake the Hounds, Bold and Medici. To behold that edible-looking rectangle of hide . . . can't wait!


Oh, you will love it. I love mine and it is indeed delicious!


----------



## 911jason

Congrats Yossarian, I predict you'll love it even more in person! =)


----------



## _Yossarian_

DD said:


> Oh, you will love it. I love mine and it is indeed delicious!


^ That was definitely one of the pics that sold me. I mean, just look at that thing. Like a hot, juicy wedge of the most delicious London Broil ever broiled, but only after you take it home and turn it into the greatest French dip in the history of mankind. Tender folds of beef, how you cup thy au jus! So naughty!

(OK, so . . . yeah. I'm just a little hungry.)


----------



## Cardinal

Ravenguy, Celtic Hounds in green is really nice!

_Yossarian_, I can't wait for you to get your cover!

I hope you both really enjoy them!


----------



## Guest

The Celtic Spiral design is gorgeous but unfortunately Oberon has deemed us lowly Kindle 2 owners as not good enough to have that one.  I've got my eye on the Hollyhocks in Purple instead, although the Spiral is what I'm really interested in.


----------



## DD

_Yossarian_ said:


> ^ That was definitely one of the pics that sold me. I mean, just look at that thing. Like a hot, juicy wedge of the most delicious London Broil ever broiled, but only after you take it home and turn it into the greatest French dip in the history of mankind. Tender folds of beef, how you cup thy au jus! So naughty!
> 
> (OK, so . . . yeah. I'm just a little hungry.)


Now I'm hungry too!


----------



## JeffM

I didn't care for the spiral design at all, but in wine it's freaking gorgeous.


----------



## Mauvaise

_Yossarian_ said:


> ^ That was definitely one of the pics that sold me. I mean, just look at that thing. Like a hot, juicy wedge of the most delicious London Broil ever broiled, but only after you take it home and turn it into the greatest French dip in the history of mankind. Tender folds of beef, how you cup thy au jus! So naughty!
> 
> (OK, so . . . yeah. I'm just a little hungry.)


Oh yum - French dips are my absolute favourite. Now *I'm* hungry. And something else, but we'll ignore that 

Completely off topic: http://frenchdipreview.blogspot.com/


----------



## mlewis78

I love the wine.  If they made more of their designs in wine, I'd be very tempted to buy a second cover for my K3.  The Tree of Life was beautiful in wine but is no longer available.  

(Not that I really need another cover or could afford it... slinking away...)


----------



## _Yossarian_

By the way, what is the approximate delivery time?  I ordered it Sunday night, live in the Pacific NW.


----------



## PraiseGod13

mlewis78 said:


> I love the wine. If they made more of their designs in wine, I'd be very tempted to buy a second cover for my K3. The Tree of Life was beautiful in wine but is no longer available.
> 
> (Not that I really need another cover or could afford it... slinking away...)


I totally agree. After buying my SIL the Celtic Hounds journal in wine... I was determined to buy a wine cover this time for my K3. Unfortunately, the two designs I couldn't live without didn't come in wine - neither one. BAHH!! So, I'm still hoping that some day I'll get a wine cover. Maybe one of the current covers won't sell very well in one of its three available colors and Oberon will decide to offer it in wine. LOVE, LOVE that color!!


----------



## ChrisGray

_Yossarian_ said:


> I mean, just look at that thing. Like a hot, juicy wedge of the most delicious London Broil ever broiled, but only after you take it home and turn it into the greatest French dip in the history of mankind. Tender folds of beef, how you cup thy au jus! So naughty!


No idea what London Broil is, but after that I want some.


----------



## lynninva

_Yossarian_ said:


> By the way, what is the approximate delivery time? I ordered it Sunday night, live in the Pacific NW.


I ordered my K3 cover (Roof of Heaven in marigold) last Sunday. I received it Friday in Virginia. I chose USPS Priority Mail because that gets here quicker from the West Coast than UPS ground.


----------



## heara

Has anyone successfully requested a not-offered combo from Oberon (a certain design with a certain color)? I sent an inquiry last week, just to see, and haven't heard a peep. I was waiting to hear back before I proceed with my cover purchasing, but I don't want to hold my breath too long


----------



## Bonbonlover

heara said:


> Has anyone successfully requested a not-offered combo from Oberon (a certain design with a certain color)? I sent an inquiry last week, just to see, and haven't heard a peep. I was waiting to hear back before I proceed with my cover purchasing, but I don't want to hold my breath too long


heara... from their website FAQs they say

"Accordingly, we have seen over the years that most images are very popular in one or two colors, maximum. We track this information and sell the images in those colors only, helping our customers avoid color choices that are inappropriate or render the image difficult to see, etc. We may also limit the color choice because we find that the image is impossible to successfully produce in a challenging color.

Do you do custom work?
We're sorry but we never do custom work involving one product piece or image. We're just too busy! The rare custom work we do involves large quantities and prepayments for the tools necessary for the job at hand. If you have a project that necessitates quantities of over 50 pieces, please contact with us your information at [email protected] and we'd be happy to send you our custom work information."

that being said, Kimbertay has a BEAUTIFUL wine Tree Of Life which is not offered on the site. So it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## heara

Bonbonlover said:


> that being said, Kimbertay has a BEAUTIFUL wine Tree Of Life which is not offered on the site. So it doesn't hurt to ask.


True true, that's my thought process as well


----------



## kindlek

heara said:


> Has anyone successfully requested a not-offered combo from Oberon (a certain design with a certain color)? I sent an inquiry last week, just to see, and haven't heard a peep. I was waiting to hear back before I proceed with my cover purchasing, but I don't want to hold my breath too long


If it helps any, I sent an e-mail inquiry (and 2nd request) before hearing anything. It took a little over a week for an answer, but they do answer!


----------



## Bonbonlover

I got it!! I got It!!! I GOT IT TODAY!    

So Sat night (LATE) I ordered my Chocolate Tree Of Life Cover and it came today!!!

I believe they don't work Sundays and so they did not receive my order till Monday morning and here it arrived on Wednesday


----------



## Neo

Yaaaayyyyy Bonbonlover!!!!! Congratulations and much enjoyment


----------



## kimbertay

Bonbonlover said:


> I got it!! I got It!!! I GOT IT TODAY!
> 
> So Sat night (LATE) I ordered my Chocolate Tree Of Life Cover and it came today!!!
> 
> I believe they don't work Sundays and so they did not receive my order till Monday morning and here it arrived on Wednesday


I LOVE the chocolate color. I think my next one will be chocolate.


----------



## frizico

I love these covers - I think they are absolutely beautiful.  I have a q:

do the loops in the corners that hold the device bother you?  I just feel they take away from the beauty of the unit.  I realise its an all leather case so the side hook mount isn't an option, but the loop in the bottom left corner, it looks like it interferes with the shift key?

Anyway would be interesting to hear your thoughts on the matter


----------



## corkyb

I am finding the bottom right loop interferes with the keys and the joystick thingy.  I'm quite disappointed about that as I love the design of black wild roses, but will probably return to my Kindle cover with light and wait for a Saddleback kindle cover if they don't weigh too much.
Paula


----------



## 911jason

Really Corky? I'm surprised, did you maybe get a very early K3 cover? Mine doesn't interfere in the least with the buttons on either side. 

Frizico, the corners DID bother me on my old white Kindle, but they don't bother me at all with my graphite Kindle 3 (which is what it looks like you have based on your avatar). The corners blend right in with the darker Kindle.


----------



## corkyb

I don't think so Jason as I did not buy the kindle right away and I did not buy the OBeron right after that as I bought the Kindle cover first.  
They say on their website that it can cover the keys and you just press on the leather, but I find I have to push the leather aside to get to the right arrow part of the joystick or whatever it's called now.


----------



## cloudyvisions

Hmm, well my right corner strap isn't anywhere near the right and bottom arrows. It's a bit close to the "Back" button, but doesn't interfere with the bottom/right buttons at all.

The corners don't really bother me either, and I agree they definitely blend in very well with the graphite Kindle.


----------



## 911jason

Corky, I'd call Oberon and ask for a replacement. Your strap shouldn't touch the arrow keys.


----------



## Mauvaise

I would definitely contact Oberon - that does not sound like a proper build of their covers. I got mine the end of September and I don't have any of those issues. I posted these earlier in the thread, but here are two pictures of my Kindle in the case - the bottom leather loop barely grazes the arrow key on the bottom left, no other buttons are even remotely affected. And in the couple times I've used the arrow key, I have not found the leather to be a factor.


----------



## Vet

I'm kind of excited. I just ordered a red ginko k3 cover!


----------



## 911jason

I posted these in another thread someone started asking how well Oberons will break in and lay flat... this is my month-old Medici K3 cover in chocolate. I have spent probably about an hour total with the Kindle removed from the cover along with both of the stiffeners, just kneading, rolling and folding the Oberon every which way trying to loosen it up a bit. It now lays pretty darn flat. The bottom right corner is a bit buckled and lifted due to that strap being a bit overtight in my opinion. Not a huge deal though.

I also included a picture of the closed cover showing that the spine has no significant crease despite it laying so flat. I'm very impressed with the performance of this leather.


----------



## mistyd107

Dang Jason I start to distance myself from the oberon and your Chocolate Medici draws me back in it really is stunning in the chocolate


----------



## 911jason

Haha... sorry Misty! I really like this Medici K3 cover a lot more than my K2 cover. For some reason it just seems lighter and more flexible. I was really surprised at how flat I was able to get it.


----------



## Cindy416

Here are photos of my Avenue of Trees (fern) and my "Red and Gold" DecalGirl skin (the front, anyway).




























It's really much more beautiful than it appears here. The color is a bit more olive-like, with the center photo being more true to color than the first. (I took the photos in my classroom with my iPhone. I may modify this post later with better photos. I love my AOT, though, and have been wanting to show it off. The "Red and Gold" skin is great, too.)


----------



## Vet

Cindy, your combo is nice. I really like the earthy colors!


----------



## Cindy416

Vet said:


> Cindy, your combo is nice. I really like the earthy colors!


Thanks, Vet. I really need to post better photos, though, as it's a much prettier combo than it appears. I love the Avenue of Trees because it is a scene in which I can picture a bench (with me sitting on it and reading my Kindle). The skin is beautiful if you love fall colors and a sky that shows an imminent thunderstorm.


----------



## Vet

I never thought of AOT like that! I can imagine getting lost in a book with the scenery!


----------



## Cindy416

Vet said:


> I never thought of AOT like that! I can imagine getting lost in a book with the scenery!


That is what has appealed to me about AOT since the first time I saw it. In addition to that, the scene draws me in just as a great book does. (I'm a hopeless romantic, can you tell?)


----------



## Vet

LoL! I can tell! I ordered my red ginkgo on the 8th (late), and even with the holiday, it was delivered today! It's pretty. The leather is very soft and it folds back easily!


----------



## Okkoto86

Just got mine! Got the Celtic hounds in wine w/out wool. Its really really nice, the leather is great and I love how detailed the pattern is. These aren't the most amazing pics but im tired and this is what I could do tonight.




























And this first one is right after it came out of the box, the second is after I massaged the leather for about 10 minutes. It should just get better as time goes on.


----------



## 911jason

Okkoto86 said:


> Just got mine! Got the Celtic hounds in wine w/out wool. Its really really nice, the leather is great and I love how detailed the pattern is. *These aren't the most amazing pics but im tired and this is what I could do tonight.*


*What'chu talkin' 'bout, Willis?*









Those pics are beautiful as is your new Oberon! Nice custom screensaver too...

=)


----------



## Vet

I think your pics are great! Thanks! That wine looks very rich.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Those are excellent pictures Okkoto86!  What a gorgeous cover!  Has me longing for a cover in wine once again!


----------



## Trilby

Okkoto86, I love your pics and I love that cover!!!! I have Celtic hounds in saddle on the K2, which I gave to my Daughter when I got my K3. I'm still trying to decide which cover to get for my K3.


----------



## SilverMaple

OK, I caved....  I just ordered a K3 cover.

Celtic Hounds in Wine.  I can't wait to get it!


----------



## GreenThumb

Beautiful!  I have Celtic Hounds in green, and I just love that design.


----------



## SilverMaple

I just got my Oberon Celtic Hounds in Wine cover without wool... It is lovely.  Even nicer than I had hoped.  I am so happy 

Well worth the price, for those of you who may be wondering if it is too expensive.


----------



## gwenny

I ordered a Tree of Life in Wine! This is my first Oberon and I've wanted one for so long, but couldn't justify the cost. And well...I gave in  It's my early Christmas present.


----------



## skyblue

gwenny said:


> I ordered a Tree of Life in Wine! This is my first Oberon and I've wanted one for so long, but couldn't justify the cost. And well...I gave in  It's my early Christmas present.


Gorgeous! Well worth the wait I'm sure!!!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Gwenny, the wine is very beautiful.  Wine is such a rich color.


----------



## Vet

Very nice combo! Great skin!


----------



## luvmy4brats

gwenny, that's beautiful!

(and I have the exact same skin.. Isn't it lovely?)


----------



## Bonbonlover

Can someone tell me what charm comes with the Medici?


----------



## 911jason

Great combo! Love that skin! Nice screensaver too!


----------



## tiggeerrific

I have the celtic hound in wine on my DX and love it !it has gotten soft and it folds back flat
Just wondering why some choose not to get the wool in the cover I didnt even know this was a option


----------



## luvmy4brats

tiggeerrific said:


> Just wondering why some choose not to get the wool in the cover I didnt even know this was a option


I don't get the wool on my Oberons because I have 5 cats and 2 dogs...


----------



## Pushka

Is anyone just a little bit frustrated with the straps for the K3?  They just seem so large compared with the tinyness of the kindle.  My bottom two slight cover the arrow and back button and I seem to have to make an 'obvious attempt' when waking it up, rather than a quick flick of the button.


----------



## gwenny

Thanks everyone! Wine is such a BEAUTIFUL color, it was definitely worth the wait  

And Luvmy4brats, the skin is simply stunning, I wanted something that blended in with the graphite color of the kindle and this one was perfect. At first glance, a bunch of people who looked at my kindle thought I etched the design in myself...if only I were that skilled


----------



## Bonbonlover

Bonbonlover said:


> Can someone tell me what charm comes with the Medici?





911jason said:


> I would have preferred the Celtic diamond charm that I had on my old Bold Celtic K2 cover, but the round one's okay.


Thanks Jason... Somehow you seem to answer my questions before I even ask them. 

I am excited because my DS finally decided on a cover... he sent me an e-mail... (from the other room) with a link to the choc Medici Oberon  ... Man, I didn't know my son had such good taste


----------



## Cardinal

Gwenny, love your combo! 



Bonbonlover said:


> Can someone tell me what charm comes with the Medici?


I believe Celtic Circle Charm comes with Medici.
<ETA: I see you found the answer.  >



Pushka said:


> Is anyone just a little bit frustrated with the straps for the K3? They just seem so large compared with the tinyness of the kindle. My bottom two slight cover the arrow and back button and I seem to have to make an 'obvious attempt' when waking it up, rather than a quick flick of the button.


The straps don't cover any of my buttons; sorry yours are giving you problems.


----------



## Pushka

Its just a little bit:









I am waiting on a snowflake decal from decalgirl









Man that's a cra$$y photo


----------



## Cardinal

Pushka said:


> Man that's a cra$$y photo


Lol! 



Pushka said:


> Its just a little bit:


That is too bad. I was really happy when I got mine and the straps didn't touch the buttons.


----------



## Pushka

Cardinal said:


> Lol!


Prolly just cost them some sales methinks! Must get a better shot.


----------



## MulliganAl

gwenny said:


> I ordered a Tree of Life in Wine! This is my first Oberon and I've wanted one for so long, but couldn't justify the cost. And well...I gave in  It's my early Christmas present.


They don't have the Tree of Life in wine on their web page, are they not making it in wine any longer?


----------



## gwenny

MulliganAl said:


> They don't have the Tree of Life in wine on their web page, are they not making it in wine any longer?


They used to, but not anymore...but I saw someone get one recently and I gave it a shot too. I just emailed Oberon asking if they could make one for me since it wasn't necessarily a "custom color" and they agreed! I was so happy~


----------



## Bonbonlover

gwenny said:


> They used to, but not anymore...but I saw someone get one recently and I gave it a shot too. I just emailed Oberon asking if they could make one for me since it wasn't necessarily a "custom color" and they agreed! I was so happy~


I wonder why they took it off their list of offered colors. It really is beautiful!!


----------



## Cardinal

Bonbonlover said:


> I wonder why they took it off their list of offered colors. It really is beautiful!!


I called Oberon about the wine being discontinued on some designs; they said wine is so dark the design might be hard to see.


----------



## mcostas

I like the bright ones, I have too many dark things. I actually was not going to put my K3 in a cover but I made the mistake of clicking on this thread. I'm going to have a 400 dollar kindle before all is said and done. I just got a silicone one, for protection. It was inexpensive. I call it my kindle condom.

But this is about leather covers, I ordered this one. This thread is a placekeeper till mine gets in and I take a pic of it. I also ordered a decal girl skin, the lettereater. It's symbolic. 









Here is the skin I am getting. It was real hard to decide. I want something non-distracting for when I read, but something bright for when I lay it down. I am thinking of putting a dark one on the front, and a bright one on the back.

See, it gets more expensive every day!


----------



## Mauvaise

mcostas said:


> I like the bright ones, I have too many dark things. I actually was not going to put my K3 in a cover but I made the mistake of clicking on this thread. I'm going to have a 400 dollar kindle before all is said and done. I just got a silicone one, for protection. It was inexpensive. I call it my kindle condom.
> 
> Here is the skin I am getting. It was real hard to decide. I want something non-distracting for when I read, but something bright for when I lay it down. I am thinking of putting a dark one on the front, and a bright one on the back.
> 
> See, it gets more expensive every day!


I have that skin on my Kindle and I love it. That little letter-eater makes me smile


----------



## corkyb

Pushka said:


> Is anyone just a little bit frustrated with the straps for the K3? They just seem so large compared with the tinyness of the kindle. My bottom two slight cover the arrow and back button and I seem to have to make an 'obvious attempt' when waking it up, rather than a quick flick of the button.


Yes, very much so and I may revert to the Amazon cover because of these two things. i find it highly annoying that I can't always hit the arrow button in the direction I want it to go and a big pain in the neck to wake it up/put it to sleep. I mean really BIG!
Paula


----------



## mcostas

Maybe you should call them or something. I would see about sending it back. By the looks of most of the pics it should fit just fine. 

I almost didn't get one because I was afraid of ill fitting straps but they are so pretty I will just call them if  it's not correct. 

Maybe you got the wrong model?


----------



## Trilby

*Yay, my cover came today!!!!*


----------



## Bonbonlover

Ah Trilby ... that is beautiful


----------



## Trilby

Bonbonlover said:


> Ah Trilby ... that is beautiful


*Thanks  I've been drooling over it for months!!!! *


----------



## jellybeanicecream

I love the hummingbirds in red. I have it in purple, and it is beautiful.

I've just given my kindle a makeover with a few new covers and a new skin...here are its "before" pictures:


















Marie


----------



## Cardinal

Trilby and jellybeanicecream, your covers are gorgeous! 

I love the Hummingbird cover and can't decide between the red and the purple one, they are both so pretty.


----------



## Trilby

Cardinal said:


> Trilby and jellybeanicecream, your covers are gorgeous!
> 
> I love the Hummingbird cover and can't decide between the red and the purple one, they are both so pretty.


Thanks! I was tempted to get it in Purple....The picture of it in purple (front view) is gorgeous, but the full cover view makes it look washed out/faded. I guess I should have asked others on here about it.


----------



## gwenny

That is a beautiful purple cover!!


----------



## Cardinal

Trilby said:


> Thanks! I was tempted to get it in Purple....The picture of it in purple (front view) is gorgeous, but the full cover view makes it look washed out/faded. I guess I should have asked others on here about it.


Your red is beautiful!!!!

If you want get the purple as well and let me know which you like better, lol.


----------



## Trilby

Cardinal said:


> Your red is beautiful!!!!
> 
> If you want get the purple as well and let me know which you like better, lol.


*

I'm going to start saving up for another cover...just not sure I'll go with another Hummingbird or get the Celtic hounds in wine. *


----------



## jellybeanicecream

My whole Oberon collection...until I succumb again...! I'm starting to eye off a river garden in fern journal, and the new paisley covers are beautiful.


----------



## corkyb

Gorgeous.  But Blue DaVinci is stunning.  And the red roses is every bit as beautiful as the black.  Makes me want a few more covers.


----------



## Bonbonlover

JellyBean .. that is an absolutely stunning collection!! Did the Blue DaVinci come with that key as the charm? I don't see it as an offered option.


----------



## skyblue

Stunning collection, jellybean!  I love your screensaver hack, too!


----------



## nownownow

Okkoto86 said:


> Just got mine! Got the Celtic hounds in wine w/out wool. Its really really nice, the leather is great and I love how detailed the pattern is. These aren't the most amazing pics but im tired and this is what I could do tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this first one is right after it came out of the box, the second is after I massaged the leather for about 10 minutes. It should just get better as time goes on.


GORGEOUS! I might have to add this one to my collection!


----------



## corkyb

It looks so shiny.


----------



## Bonbonlover

Does anyone know the difference in the Oberon Journal (large 6 x 9) and a moleskin cover (6 x 9)?


----------



## Cardinal

Bonbonlover said:


> Does anyone know the difference in the Oberon Journal (large 6 x 9) and a moleskin cover (6 x 9)?


From Oberon's site:

What's the difference between the Oberon original journal cover and the Moleskine cover?
Though both covers measure 6 x 9 inches in their outer dimension, our Moleskine cover is slimmer in overall depth to accommodate the thinner format of the Moleskine journal. The original Oberon hardbound journal insert is nearly double the thickness. Our Moleskine cover features a heavy-duty and easily replaceable elastic band so that the integral band on the Moleskine itself is no longer needed.


----------



## jellybeanicecream

Thanks everybody...I do love my Oberon family.

The key charm does come with the Da Vinci...it really makes it, I think.  I'm not sure why they do sell it as a charm. I have noticed that you have to be careful not to scratch the leather with the pointy edges on it, but it is really adorable with the little lock.  I really love the charms and always order a few extra.


----------



## Bonbonlover

*Cardinal* ... thanks so much! You really have the eagle eye. I looked around their site before I asked... but didn't see it.

OMG... now I see the answer right on the Moleskine main page. If it had been a snake...


----------



## Cardinal

Bonbonlover, are you going to get one?  If you do, you'll have to post pictures!


----------



## Bonbonlover

Well I am thinking about it.  I walked into a little shop in my neighborhood and there I saw a stack of Obermon's.  I was pretty giddy. Kinda funny though, they didn't feel as soft as my Kindle cover... I wonder if there is more backing in them or if it is because of the book inside.  I really don't know what I would do with a journal ... but I really would like to have a collection of Oberman's on my desk.  I guess I could take up journaling, huh


----------



## Cardinal

Bonbonlover said:


> Well I am thinking about it. I walked into a little shop in my neighborhood and there I saw a stack of Obermon's. I was pretty giddy. Kinda funny though, they didn't feel as soft as my Kindle cover... I wonder if there is more backing in them or if it is because of the book inside. I really don't know what I would do with a journal ... but I really would like to have a collection of Oberman's on my desk. I guess I could take up journaling, huh


Did Oberon change the way they tread the leather with the K3s? I've heard it is different than before.

I think a group of Oberons would look great on your desk. Guess you'll have to take up journaling, lol.


----------



## dingster1

You people have me spending money like I'm rich!!!  I just ordered the hummingbird in red.


----------



## Trilby

dingster1 said:


> You people have me spending money like I'm rich!!!  I just ordered the hummingbird in red.


You're going to love that cover!!!


----------



## Cardinal

dingster1 said:


> You people have me spending money like I'm rich!!!  I just ordered the hummingbird in red.


Great choice!


----------



## afflaq

"...This message was sent to you at the request of Oberon Design to notify you that the electronic shipment information below has been transmitted to UPS. "

mwuahhaa.


----------



## kcmay

jellybeanicecream said:


> I love the hummingbirds in red. I have it in purple, and it is beautiful.
> 
> I've just given my kindle a makeover with a few new covers and a new skin...here are its "before" pictures:
> Marie


That's gorgeous! I love how you put your charm on the elastic band. That hadn't occurred to me, and I sit here looking at my cute butterfly charm every day, wondering what I should do with it.


----------



## cholulared

I've just received my Kindle 3 cover from Oberon. I got the River Garden in fern green. It's a bit darker than I would like, but still very beautiful.

If you're interested, my full review is on my blog, as well as several pages of my reviews of my new Kindle. Here's a few photos, hope you enjoy them.

Kate
http://cholulared.blogspot.com.


----------



## tiggeerrific

nownownow i have the same cover as you on my DX .I love it mine now folds flat and it has gooten so soft every once in a while I put the leather condtioner on it .Celtic hounds  in wine is gorgeous!


----------



## Sandpiper

River Garden?  I didn't see that pattern on the Oberon site.  I had an Oberon cover for my K1.  (Sold K1 and Oberon cover to a board member recently.)  I have a K3 and WaterField slip case for it now.  I want a leather cover.  Debating about Oberon though.  I always felt K1 covers added more weight and bulk / size to K1 than I cared for, but . . . .  They are beautiful.  K3 is smaller than K1.  What does everyone think of weight and size of K3 with Oberon cover?  

IF I do, I like the looks of natural leather.  So most likely will get whatever pattern in saddle color.


----------



## Mauvaise

Sandpiper said:


> What does everyone think of weight and size of K3 with Oberon cover?


For what it's worth, I think the K3 is too small to read comfortably without a case, so with an Oberon cover, it's perfect weight and size.


----------



## Sandpiper

After seeing a DX in person for the first time recently at a Microsoft Store, I got a DXG (from Amazon).  I read on that at home and carry my K3 with me.  So K3 often goes in my bag.  For that reason looking for a not too weighty and bulky cover for it.


----------



## cholulared

Sandpiper,

I don't know which version Kindle you have, but the River Garden is available for the Kindle 3, Page 1, second from the left.  I agree with Mauvise, for me the 3was too thin, after a couple of days, it hurt my hands.  Now that I have the Oberon, it fits perfectly in my hands.

Kate


----------



## Sandpiper

I see it now.  Maybe because the front page model is red I past by it without a close look.  Red is not my color.  At the moment I'm thinking either Creekbed Maple or Roof of Heaven in saddle.  Or maybe . . . .  Decisions.


----------



## Cardinal

Mauvaise said:


> For what it's worth, I think the K3 is too small to read comfortably without a case, so with an Oberon cover, it's perfect weight and size.


Agreed!

When I switch from my K3 Oberon to my K2 Noreve, I find the K2 heavy.


----------



## Mauvaise

Sandpiper said:


> After seeing a DX in person for the first time recently at a Microsoft Store, I got a DXG (from Amazon). I read on that at home and carry my K3 with me. So K3 often goes in my bag. For that reason looking for a not too weighty and bulky cover for it.


I can easily fit my K3 with Oberon case in my purse. It tucks away quite nicely in one of the section folds as if it was made for a K3.


----------



## Bonbonlover

Wow Mauvaise ... the silver plate on the outside of your purse almost matches the button on your Oberman... Very Impressive!!


----------



## Mauvaise

Bonbonlover said:


> Wow Mauvaise ... the silver plate on the outside of your purse almost matches the button on your Oberman... Very Impressive!!


HA! You're totally right. I'd never noticed that before. Now I like my purse even more!


----------



## Sandpiper

I decided.  I ordered Dragonfly Pond in saddle color.  I like colors, but when It comes to leather I like a more natural look.  And I do kind of prefer design on just the front.  Don't particularly care for extra wide trees that are on the spine of the cover in some designs.

My BFF loves dragonflies.  She is a voracious speedy reader.  She was resistant to Kindle at first for the usual reasons.  But she decided to get one early this year.  She loves it.  Her DH got her an Amazon cover which she likes.  Wonder what she will think of my dragonfly cover when she sees it?  Maybe she'll need one for herself?


----------



## skyblue

Sandpiper said:


> I decided. I ordered Dragonfly Pond in saddle color. I like colors, but when It comes to leather I like a more natural look. And I do kind of prefer design on just the front. Don't particularly care for extra wide trees that are on the spine of the cover in some designs.
> 
> My BFF loves dragonflies. She is a voracious speedy reader. She was resistant to Kindle at first for the usual reasons. But she decided to get one early this year. She loves it. Her DH got her an Amazon cover which she likes. Wonder what she will think of my dragonfly cover when she sees it? Maybe she'll need one for herself?


Congrats on your new cover! I bet your friend will be pea green with envy!  She succumbed to the Kindle, I'm betting an Oberon is in her future as well!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Sandpiper said:


> I decided. I ordered Dragonfly Pond in saddle color. I like colors, but when It comes to leather I like a more natural look. And I do kind of prefer design on just the front. Don't particularly care for extra wide trees that are on the spine of the cover in some designs.
> 
> My BFF loves dragonflies. She is a voracious speedy reader. She was resistant to Kindle at first for the usual reasons. But she decided to get one early this year. She loves it. Her DH got her an Amazon cover which she likes. Wonder what she will think of my dragonfly cover when she sees it? Maybe she'll need one for herself?


You know I hear you on the natural leather look. I do really prefer it for many things. The dragonfly pattern is so elegant and not fussy. Nice pick, Mary.


----------



## SailorMerry

I'm considering buying a Kindle right now and looking at all these makes me wish that they still made the ROH in purple. And for the iPad as well! I just yesterday ordered my first Oberon, a Tree of Life iPad cover in saddle. Sooooo excited, but it was a close match between it and the ROH. I used expedited shipping so I should get it sometime next week before Christmas. 

P.S.- I totally joined this forum just so I could comment on this thread. ^_^


----------



## PraiseGod13

Welcome ScaryMerry!  We're happy to have you here with us..... and a mutual love of Oberon covers is a great place to start.  Their beauty and quality is just awesome!!


----------



## SailorMerry

PraiseGod13 said:


> Welcome ScaryMerry! We're happy to have you here with us..... and a mutual love of Oberon covers is a great place to start. Their beauty and quality is just awesome!!


Thank you! I also found the skin I wanted for my iPad here too!
http://gelaskins.com/store/skins/tablets_and_ereaders/iPad/Bookshelf

I swear I'm going to explode before my skin and Oberon arrive.


----------



## Bonbonlover

Welcome ScaryMerry!! your iPad cover sounds luscious. And that is one of my favorite skins  

Please post pictures when you get them


----------



## SailorMerry

Bonbonlover said:


> Welcome ScaryMerry!! your iPad cover sounds luscious. And that is one of my favorite skins
> 
> Please post pictures when you get them


Will do! Eh, technically my iPad can be considered a Kindle as I use the Kindle app for textbooks.


----------



## Bonbonlover

LOL technically, you are right. But even without the app we welcome you. Many here have iPads so you have plenty of company.


----------



## jellybeanicecream

I've got that skin and because it has so many colours on it it goes great with most covers.  I particularly like it with my hummingbirds in purple and da vinci in sky blue.  The new paisley covers would tempt me if I had an iPad and they were available. Hope you enjoy your new Oberon!


----------



## mlewis78

jellybeanicecream said:


> I've got that skin and because it has so many colours on it it goes great with most covers. I particularly like it with my hummingbirds in purple and da vinci in sky blue. The new paisley covers would tempt me if I had an iPad and they were available. Hope you enjoy your new Oberon!


Which skin?


----------



## SailorMerry

mlewis78 said:


> Which skin?


This one that I posted earlier:
http://gelaskins.com/store/skins/tablets_and_ereaders/iPad/Bookshelf

I would post a picture, but I'm typing this on my iPad right now so I can't.

Woooo, I just got my shipping notice for my Oberon!


----------



## mcostas

I almost got the dragonfly one. I have too many dark leather things and wanted something lighter. I got the roof of heaven one.










here you can see how it looks when you fold it over. It's not much of a differance really. The edges have molded a little to the kindle, I don't have a pic of that.









Here is my kindle in it. I have the lettereater skin cause I wanted something easy on the eyes. It seems to match more or less but I am thinking of changing it. The shade of the light part of the skin reminds me of 60's appliance colors, you know, avacodo was the green one, there was a yellow one, and a dark brown one, which went well with paneling. 










I want something with a little more color, that doesn't clash with the yellow.

I love the cover! I would rather the bands not be so wide but I put felt dots that go on the bottom of objects, under the strap to ensure it does not touch the back button. I don't have to worry about pressing there. I don't think it was a real issue, just something that bothered me.

I wonder how this would work










This "theme" would be nice but I wonder if the brown would be the wrong shade. Maybe I ought to stay away from brown.


----------



## heragn

My heart literally stops when I see the Red Wild Roses!  My ideal Christmas gift is the Red Wild Roses with the butterfly charm and the Decalgirl By Any Other Name skin.  Wrapped beautifully in silver and blue foil wrapping paper with a matching ribbon.

*yells to the North*
Are you listening, Santa?  That's what I want for Christmas!  I've been extra good this year!!!


----------



## SailorMerry

mcostas said:


> I wonder how this would work


Omg! I saw that when I was browsing the other day and thought how perfect that would be for the ROH Oberon! You should totally get it and then post pics.


----------



## JeanThree

Has anyone gotten the paisley in red? I am waffling between Avenue of trees in fern  and red paisley. I love my blue hokusai wave but don't want to repeat the same cover.


----------



## SailorMerry

Squeeeeeee- my Oberon left Kentucky earlier tonight! Today was just the first day of the three day shipping, but I live in NC! Maybe I'll get it tomorrow! Sooo excited!


----------



## Cardinal

Beautiful Oberon mcostas!

I agree with ScaryMerry and go with the first skin.


----------



## mcostas

Y'all are a bunch of enablers!!!!!  


I did it!!!


----------



## Cardinal

mcostas said:


> I did it!!!


Good! Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## SailorMerry

I got my Oberon iPad cover today! Here's the review I posted in the Apple forum on here (the photos are mostly true to color, though a little bright due to flash):

First impressions- so preeeeeeettyyyyyy.




























Beautiful, right? And it smells fantastic (though of course it does, it is leather, after all). The cover is tooled masterfully, creating a surface that's both hard and soft; hard in the places with hills and leaves, and soft along the spine where the tree trunk's smooth. The leather is stiff, which is a good thing. I dare not drop my iPad, but I have the feeling that if I did, my baby would emerge from the incident relatively unscathed. The bungee and pewter button closure system is solid, keeping the cover tightly closed.










The iPad is secured inside with four corners straps, three of leather and one a military-grade elastic bungee, and it is very tight.










I did the shake test over my couch, and no matter how hard I tried, my iPad wouldn't budge. I actually like this corner system a lot more in person than I thought I would. To those concerned, none of the straps cover up any of the buttons/ports/speakers. Perhaps a third of one of the end speaker holes is obscured, but it doesn't affect the sound in any way.

As for the various positions the stand offers, I'll start with the typing position. I _love_ the typing angle on this case. Much better than any of the other cases I've tried, and it works beautifully on both tables and on my lap.


















The Oberon iPad case also offers landscape and portrait standing positions. There's a string mechanism that hooks around the back to hold the case in the proper position:


























It's pretty solid, both in landscape:









And in portrait:









This case was $130, and honestly, the cost is the only negative I have for it. I feel like $100 would be a better price, but other than that, I'm pleased as punch. I chose not to attach my charm to the bungee like many Kindle Oberon cover owners have done, and opted instead to attach it to the standing position string. I really like it that way because it makes it look like a bookmark, though if you don't like the string, it can be pushed inside one of the side pockets that hold the plastic inserts.










I'll post more pics once I get my skin!


----------



## SailorMerry

Ah, I forgot to resize the pictures. One moment, por favor...

*Update*: Fixed now! I left some pictures big for the sake of detail. There haven't been many hi-res pictures on this thread, so I figure it's worth the screen space.


----------



## Cardinal

Really nice photos, thanks for posting them!

I would be afraid to have the charm on the string and have it hit the iPad screen and breaking it.


----------



## VujaDe

I'm excited and wanted to share with the people who would understand....I just got an email from Oberon Designs telling me my boyfriend got me a gift certificate for Christmas!  So, I wasted no time in using it to order the Paisley in red for my K2!
I've been drooling over the paisley since I saw it a few weeks ago.

Now, I have to pick out a new Decal Girl skin to go with the cover...darn! 

The wait begins.....


----------



## PraiseGod13

VujaDe said:


> I'm excited and wanted to share with the people who would understand....I just got an email from Oberon Designs telling me my boyfriend got me a gift certificate for Christmas! So, I wasted no time in using it to order the Paisley in red for my K2!
> I've been drooling over the paisley since I saw it a few weeks ago.
> 
> Now, I have to pick out a new Decal Girl skin to go with the cover...darn!
> 
> The wait begins.....


Awesome boyfriend!! Can't wait to see your pictures of the red paisley. I absolutely love the paisley cover!! Let us know when it arrives.... we'll be waiting with you!


----------



## tingaling

Thinking about getting a Oberon cover for my K3 however im on the fence on making the purchase. I really like to have some background music while im reading my kindle.

Those of you with the cover, how does the music/text to speech sound? Do you need to take the cover off to hear the audio?

really want an oberon! but if it kills the audio then i might have to look elsewhere.


----------



## SailorMerry

Yay! I got my skin today! Here are pics of my iPad with its new skin and Oberon!


----------



## VujaDe

PraiseGod13 said:


> Awesome boyfriend!! Can't wait to see your pictures of the red paisley. I absolutely love the paisley cover!! Let us know when it arrives.... we'll be waiting with you!


Aww...thanks! I will definitely post lots of pics!


----------



## VujaDe

ScaryMerry, I love that skin!  That picture is my twitter background.  
Great choice!


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> went to look and think I could get back on the Oberon bandwagon with that one.


I think you should ! Seriously


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> Go away!!!!


Never, I promise


----------



## zipper104

For the Oberon covers; if you have it lit, which light are you using?

Thanks.

Z


----------



## corkyb

I use the Solis k2 light for my DxG and the kandle for my k3 or the amazon lighted cover.


----------



## mayfire

i just received the Octovo Solis for K3. I like it very much.


----------



## katy32

I just got my da vinci in saddle today.  I will post pics in the next few days.


----------



## PraiseGod13

katy32 said:


> I just got my da vinci in saddle today. I will post pics in the next few days.


Hope you're loving it! I have two Oberon covers in saddle.... and it's just such a "classy" color. I never get tired of it. Looking forward to your pictures!!


----------



## mayfire

Can someone help me post a few pics? I have them saved on Shutterfly and on my computer.


----------



## JUNEBUG5

I FINALLY opened my Oberon yesterday!!!!!  Was a hard decision when ordering, omg! I upgraded from my K2 to K3...So needed me a Oberon for my new baby!  After much thought n back/forth (they're all so pretty) I decided on Wild Rose in Blk!! So glad I did too! Soooo pretty in person!!
It's more matte black than as it appears on Oberons K3 site <which there it seems more greyish?/blk. [Tip: If u ck out the Wild Rose in Blk in the iPad section that pic of Wild Rose in Black looks more true to life!] Hope that helps! 

Feel so much better K3 now has its Oberon cover n is safe! Phew...I'm really loving it, the craftsmanship, quality, feel, n leather SMELL MMMMM!! Just awesome all 'round!!

(ps. Yep my K3 is SKINLESS/Nakey.....me LOVES the graphite!!!!!  My "old" K2 was NAKEY too! hehee! Prefer the "nudey" kindles I guess..) HAHA! 

Ok onto pics!! (sorry for last pic - sorta blurry/far away..boo)


----------



## leslieray

Very pretty, Junebug5, very pretty indeed! Thanks for giving us a peek!! I'm sure you will enjoy your new Oberon for years to come!!


----------



## Bonbonlover

Wow!! I can't believe how much I love that black wild roses cover. It is beautiful!!


----------



## JUNEBUG5

leslieray said:


> Very pretty, Junebug5, very pretty indeed! Thanks for giving us a peek!! I'm sure you will enjoy your new Oberon for years to come!!


*Thank U so much!!  I'm so happy w/it!! I think I love more than my ROH purple K2 one I had...Geez these Oberons r so pretty!*



Bonbonlover said:


> Wow!! I can't believe how much I love that black wild roses cover. It is beautiful!!


*Thanks!!!!!!! Like others have said here on Kindleboards now I can say--Even prettier in person!! *


----------



## PraiseGod13

I bought the black Wild Rose for my son's girlfriend for her graphite K3 and it is a stunning combo!  Glad you're loving yours too, Junebug5!!


----------



## JUNEBUG5

PraiseGod13 said:


> I bought the black Wild Rose for my son's girlfriend for her graphite K3 and it is a stunning combo! Glad you're loving yours too, Junebug5!!


*Oh wow, I bet she's thrilled w/it!! Great gift for sure..Yes, Wild Roses in blk really compliments the graphite! 
Thx ya, lovin!! *


----------



## luvmy4brats

Cobbie said:


> Paisley? Paisley? I didn't know they had a Paisley. I'm not in the market but went to look and think I could get back on the Oberon bandwagon with that one. Especially in red! Can't wait to see your pictures. Congratulations on your gift certificate. The boyfriend sounds pretty good, too.


I have the Paisley in green and it's beyond gorgeous. You should get one...


----------



## Neo

Luvmy4brats said:


> I have the Paisley in green and it's beyond gorgeous. You should get one...


Pics please please please  

See, Cobbie? Luv too agrees


----------



## luvmy4brats

Not the best pictures. I'll try again tomorrow. It's not nearly as dark as it looks in the pictures.








.


----------



## Neo

Thank you Luv, it's stunning!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cindy416

Heather, your green Paisley Oberon is beautiful! I think it might be the prettiest yet (and I LOVE my AOT in fern).


----------



## skyblue

Love, love, love it!  I can't wait to see the true color!


----------



## mistyd107

anyone have the celtic spiral in blue??  Really torn between the spiral and the da vinci in blue or a noreve jean vintage  I hate these decisions lol.


----------



## ValeriGail

mistyd107 said:


> anyone have the celtic spiral in blue?? Really torn between the spiral and the da vinci in blue or a noreve jean vintage I hate these decisions lol.


I saw the paisley in red on another web site and I was blown away! Gorgeous!! I keep reminding my self that they are too heavy, too heavy too heavy.. lol. I'm torn between a jean vintage from Noreve and something else... red paisley.... LOL


----------



## amalberti

Does anyone have the purple butterfly for Kindle 3?  I am curious about the real color.


----------



## mlewis78

Great choice on the black wild rose cover.  I have that one too.


----------



## mistyd107

ValeriGail said:


> I saw the paisley in red on another web site and I was blown away! Gorgeous!! I keep reminding my self that they are too heavy, too heavy too heavy.. lol. I'm torn between a jean vintage from Noreve and something else... red paisley.... LOL


Lol I'm in the same boat as you Valerigail re my hands as you are and I KNOW the oberon won't be used much and I will go with the noreve regardless but the di vinci and celtic spiral get me everytime I just want to look goping my senses come to life after some much needed sleep LOL I need to keep repeating its too HEAVY and the cost is too much for a temporary case until the noreve arrives


----------



## JUNEBUG5

mlewis78 said:


> Great choice on the black wild rose cover. I have that one too.


*Thx so much!! Hey, Cool!!  Ya, such a gorgeous cover!!*


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm loving my new Tree of Life in wine but green is my favorite color.  That is gorgeous Heather!!!


----------



## VujaDe

Cobbie said:


> Paisley? Paisley? I didn't know they had a Paisley. I'm not in the market but went to look and think I could get back on the Oberon bandwagon with that one. Especially in red! Can't wait to see your pictures. Congratulations on your gift certificate. The boyfriend sounds pretty good, too.


I'm a sucker for anything paisley and I will definitely post pics. I'm ordering my new skin soon so it will be ready to go when the Oberon comes in.

The boyfriend is definitely a keeper!


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> I do not need another cover....I do not need another cover....I do not need another cover


I know you don't want to hear it, so I'm not going to say it - but you KNOW what I'm thinking...


----------



## leslieray

Neo said:


> I know you don't want to hear it, so I'm not going to say it - but you KNOW what I'm thinking...


Go ahead, say it!!!! You two are so funny! And your cat avatar is even funnier, as though it is the one speaking whatever it is you say!!!! I love it!!!


----------



## PraiseGod13

Cobbie said:


> Oh my gosh, just saw this. Beautiful! Thanks for posting. When my DGD heard my oohs and aahs she wanted to see what I was looking at. She asked if I was going to order it and I said I already had a cover. She thinks I need another one in case mine gets dirty. She's six.
> 
> I do not need another cover....I do not need another cover....I do not need another cover


Out of the mouths of "babes"..... comes wisdom and truth. How can you not heed the advice of a DGD??


----------



## skyblue

Connie, now you HAVE to get it!


----------



## skyblue

ha ha!  Did you place the order?


----------



## Saffina Desforges

These are amazing! I was so torn about what kind of cover to get, you have made my mind up for me! Thanks!


----------



## Neo

leslieray said:


> Go ahead, say it!!!! You two are so funny! And your cat avatar is even funnier, as though it is the one speaking whatever it is you say!!!! I love it!!!


LOL, no need, she knows  



Cobbie said:


> Leslieray, there's nothing funny about Neo. Ablsolutely nothing. She's evil...pure evil. Run, run as fast as you can.
> 
> Neo, the kitty, is pure sweetness, however.


I can't believe it, the abuse a helpful person must take here !   



Cobbie said:


> Has Neo been cloned?


See, it's not just me!!!! It's just that you deserve a second cover  GO FOR IT!!!! And tell us how it is and please post pics when you get it


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> I was triple-teamed at the Neiman's Guerlain counter yesterday and I refuse, absolutely refuse, to be triple-teamed here today!!!


Hahaha!!!! Look at it that way: you are not being triple teamed here, you just have three people giving you their opinions/advice - which happen to be very sensible and reasonable ones, and which is why they all agree


----------



## katy32

I want the red paisley too. but since I just bought the da vinci, I will have to wait awhile on that one


----------



## leslieray

Cobbie said:


> Define sensible...reasonable...


Cobbie, the red Paisley Oberon is the most beautiful I have every laid eyes on! Sensible and reasonable deduction!


----------



## skyblue

Ha Ha!  Gee, I see a red paisley Kindle cover in Cobbie's future!


----------



## Kelly (Michigan)

Has anyone posted pics of the red paisley yet?


----------



## leslieray

Cobbie said:


> Yep, I just clicked the magic button. Happy New Year to me!


Happy New Year to you indeed, Cobbie!!! I believe you made a great choice!!


----------



## KozysMom

Can someone please post a picture of what an Oberon cover looks like without the wool.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> Yep, I just clicked the magic button. Happy New Year to me!


Yeah, Cobbie! I am thrilled for you! I can't wait to hear what you think when it arrives. When does Oberon get back to production?


----------



## Bonbonlover

There are actually a lot of photos of Obermans without wool in in this thread. You may have missed them though because they look very similar. Here are a couple that particularly good shots.

911jason's cover:

I ordered it without the wool on the inside front cover and love it so much more!









and gwenny's cover


----------



## MDB

Here's my new red paisley Oberon - I LOVE IT!!! I adjusted the colors on screen because the pictures I took came out the same bright shade as on Oberon's site which is not what I got. The red is much richer and darker. I also got it without the wool, which I'm happy about. This is my first Oberon, and I couldn't be happier. 








,,


----------



## Bonbonlover

oh MDB that is beautiful!

On my screen the red almost looks brick colored.  


My Chocolate Tree of Life has the wool. I have 3 long-haired cats (indoor) and 2 80 pound dogs (see avatar) -- I have not had any pet hair on my wool... I love the wool!


----------



## PraiseGod13

Cobbie said:


> Question: Why don't people like the wool lining? Isn't that for added screen protection? I've had three Oberons, all with the lining, and never thought about ordering one without.


Some of us are allergic to wool..... others, like me, just don't like the feel of the wool. Also, many of us have pets who are often nearby when we're reading.... and the wool attracts pet hair and holds it like a magnet. It's also a dust/lint collector. My Oberons have the leather inside cover and I absolutely love the feel and the fact that it stays clean. I don't feel that not having the wool has lessened the protection for my Kindle. Just personal preference, I guess.


----------



## MDB

Bonbonlover said:


> oh MDB that is beautiful!
> 
> On my screen the red almost looks brick colored.
> 
> My Chocolate Tree of Life has the wool. I have 3 long-haired cats (indoor) and 2 80 pound dogs (see avatar) -- I have not had any pet hair on my wool... I love the wool!


You're right! It is a brick color. Very deep. After reading opinions about the wool, I chose to order without it, but honestly, I don't think I would have minded either way. May-be my next Oberon will have wool. I can definitely see why one would want more than just one!


----------



## Neo

Yaaaaayyyyy Cobbie, I'm so happy for you!!!! You are going to love having an Oberon again  ! Happy New Year, you so deserve it!

I also got my last Oberon without the wool, and have to say that I much prefer it, for all the reasons PraiseGod mentioned.


----------



## skyblue

Pretty, MDB!  Thanks for posting photos!  It's my favorite part.  

As for the wool, it doesn't bother me a bit.  My tiniest little pup doesn't shed , and her two really big brother pups shed black hair. If there's any hair there, I sure can't detect it no matter how hard I try!


----------



## SailorMerry

I have a cat, and the cat hair that occasionally shows up on the wool of my iPad cover doesn't bother me, but the fuzz that accumulates at the top edge does. >.<


----------



## skyblue

I've had my Oberon with wool for over a year and haven't noticed fuzz either.  These wool issues never crossed my mind before.


----------



## Bonbonlover

no fuzz here... And I am amazed because I have dust bunnies all over my house!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Cobbie said:


> Thank you. I'm looking forward to getting it. I'll post pictures when it arrives. According to the Oberon website they are closed until Jan. 12.
> 
> Question: *Why don't people like the wool lining?* Isn't that for added screen protection? I've had three Oberons, all with the lining, and never thought about ordering one without.


I don't like the wool because I have 5 cats and 2 dogs. Wool is a pet hair magnet. I always order my Oberons without wool.


----------



## leslieray

MDB, your new red Paisley Oberon is breathtaking!!!


----------



## PraiseGod13

I have wanted a wine Oberon cover for a long time now.... and I am SOOOO in love with the paisley cover.... and I'm thinking that MDB's cover is close enough to wine for me.  If the color in the photos is accurate... it looks closer to "light wine" than red.  Hmmmm... to early for Christmas 2011.... my birthday isn't until May..... maybe I just need a "reward/thank you to me from me" for seeing to it that the holidays were good for my children and new granddaughter.  Not many things tempt me so much that I give in.... but Oberon covers are my weakness!


----------



## mcostas

Welp, I got cheerful sunny skin. It's so pretty! And so distracting.  

There are 2 bright sons right by the screen. so I am changing it. I want something dull, but not the lettereater. I might leave the pretty skin on the back and get the carbon fiber one for the front. It would match the wool anyway.


----------



## Bonbonlover

I just wanted to say a few positive things about the wool as it seems that most posts are why people don't like it. 

I think the wool adds a bit of warmth to the cover. Warmth in terms of looks and in feel. Maybe I keep my thermostat a bit lower than most but the straight leather can be a bit cool to the touch whereas the wool just takes the chill off. And having the wool gives my hand something to hold on to without having to grip to tight -- I just don't have the sliding fingers as I read. And I do think that the wool does dust off my screen when I close the cover. 

I know these things are miniscule and simply a matter of taste. I just don't want to leave people with the feeling that everyone dislikes the wool!


----------



## MDB

PraiseGod13 said:


> I have wanted a wine Oberon cover for a long time now.... and I am SOOOO in love with the paisley cover.... and I'm thinking that MDB's cover is close enough to wine for me. If the color in the photos is accurate... it looks closer to "light wine" than red. Hmmmm... to early for Christmas 2011.... my birthday isn't until May..... maybe I just need a "reward/thank you to me from me" for seeing to it that the holidays were good for my children and new granddaughter. Not many things tempt me so much that I give in.... but Oberon covers are my weakness!


I just checked the color in different lighting, and what I see on my screen is almost identical to what my cover actually looks like. When I received the cover I was momentarily disappointed it was darker than what's on-line, but I quickly got over it and now I prefer the darker color.

Thanks everyone, I hope the pictures with color adjustment helps. This is my very first attempt on any message board, so I had to figure out a few things before I posted (and with pictures). What fun...it was actually not too hard!


----------



## Cindy416

Bonbonlover said:


> I just wanted to say a few positive things about the wool as it seems that most posts are why people don't like it.
> 
> I think the wool adds a bit of warmth to the cover. Warmth in terms of looks and in feel. Maybe I keep my thermostat a bit lower than most but the straight leather can be a bit cool to the touch whereas the wool just takes the chill off. And having the wool gives my hand something to hold on to without having to grip to tight -- I just don't have the sliding fingers as I read. And I do think that the wool does dust off my screen when I close the cover.
> 
> I know these things are miniscule and simply a matter of taste. I just don't want to leave people with the feeling that everyone dislikes the wool!


I love the wool inside my cover, too. We have no pets in the house (but we do have our share of dust bunnies), and the wool lining doesn't seem ever be dusty.


----------



## mcostas

I have and like the wool, it gets hair from my doggies on it but I have one of those tape lint removers. 

I like that dark skin that is on the read paisley one. Maybe I should get that.


----------



## KozysMom

Does anyone have the green paisley that they could post a picture of? 

Thanks!


----------



## Aravis60

I am really drooling over the new paisley covers, too. I have a green Creekbed Maple that I have been using on my K1 for a little over a year. I really miss it when reading on my new K3. I'm probably going to have to break down and get a new Oberon...


----------



## kindlek

There ya go KozysMom......



Luvmy4brats said:


> Not the best pictures. I'll try again tomorrow. It's not nearly as dark as it looks in the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## KozysMom

Thanks for posting KindleK.  Well I have it narrowed down to the Paisley (either in Red or Green) or the Dragonfly (in Fern).  Green is my favorite color, but that brick red is really pretty too!  I would really be disappointed if it came and it was the color of the pictures on the Oberon site.  They look so bright.  I really like the colors posted on this thread!

How do you decide  Ugh!


----------



## PraiseGod13

KozysMom said:


> Thanks for posting KindleK. Well I have it narrowed down to the Paisley (either in Red or Green) or the Dragonfly (in Fern). Green is my favorite color, but that brick red is really pretty too! I would really be disappointed if it came and it was the color of the pictures on the Oberon site. They look so bright. I really like the colors posted on this thread!
> 
> How do you decide Ugh!


Deciding isn't difficult..... you get one each of your favorites. Might have to spread your purchases out to fit your budget which is what I did... but I now have one for fall/winter and one for spring/summer. It's great fun to switch them out when the season changes... just like we do with our wardrobes. I'm trying to figure out how to work a paisley cover into my set-up.


----------



## MDB

KozysMom,

Here are a few more pics taken with another camera. I did not adjust the color on these and they came out just a bit lighter than the real thing.








,


----------



## church11

I don't think the pics of the saddle tree of life are very accurate color-wise. Compared to mine, held beside my 37" monitor they are too warm, sunny, kind of orange maybe. Ebay has video on how to take good pics which might be helpful. as I recall one should use a light source similar to daylight, maybe in the 6000k range. Here are pics of my cover, not well done, which are similarly inaccurate-the light source is too warm. oberondesign pics are more accurate than mine or yours IMO.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150539448416&ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT#ht_500wt_661
I wonder how accurate the others on this page are. the red dragon is much brighter than my red gingko. mine is darker. any comments from the pic makers of these. what about the purple. is it that bright?


----------



## Bonbonlover

another good way to give people an idea of the true color of a cover is to add a familiar object to the photo.  (ie... if the cover is the same shade as a bottle of Heinz Ketchup... place them side by side in the photo)


----------



## church11

the last red paisley looks very much like my red gingko. BTW, my sky blue da vini k3 is not nearly as bright as oberon's site, but still very nice. they replaced a defective one and it was brighter than the first tho not as bright as the site. very nice tho. seems those with less tooling are softer,much. anyone else noticed that?


----------



## Barbiedull

Here is a picture of my k2 red Oberon (taken by a red Folgers can for comparison)..it's a much lighter red than the current ones seem to be.


----------



## MDB

Bonbonlover said:


> another good way to give people an idea of the true color of a cover is to add a familiar object to the photo. (ie... if the cover is the same shade as a bottle of Heinz Ketchup... place them side by side in the photo)


Good idea...


----------



## KozysMom

Great idea!    Could someone be kind enough to do that with the green paisley?  I'm so torn between the two!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'll post a comparison picture in a bit for the green. I need to figure something out first...


----------



## katy32

MDB said:


> Good idea...


Perfect! Thanks for doing that. My mind is now 100% that this is the one for me. If only I had the $, but alas I really should hold off until after I buy a car.... darn responsibilities and priorities.  This is when being a grown up sucks


----------



## skyblue

That was a great idea!  The red paisley is really gorgeous!  I love the rich red!  Thanks for following through on a great suggestion for a true color perspective.


----------



## corkyb

I bought the purple paisley and I'm thinking I must have the red.  The purple is pretty purple during the day, but looks much darker at night.  That ketchup red though is goreous.  Waiting to see Heather's match up of the green.  I certainly don't need another cover.


----------



## Kelly (Michigan)

corkyb said:


> I bought the purple paisley and I'm thinking I must have the red. The purple is pretty purple during the day, but looks much darker at night. That ketchup red though is goreous. Waiting to see Heather's match up of the green. I certainly don't need another cover.


Is it possible for you to post a pic of the purple paisley? I wish Oberon would make some of these new designs for the DX.


----------



## pattyaz

corkyb said:


> I bought the purple paisley and I'm thinking I must have the red. The purple is pretty purple during the day, but looks much darker at night. That ketchup red though is goreous. Waiting to see Heather's match up of the green. I certainly don't need another cover.


I am thinking the same exact thing!! I love the purple one I already own, but I love the red too.....


----------



## Buttercup

I too have been drooling over the paisley cover!  I just can't decide which color to get.  I had the purple butterfly for my K1 which I loved but the green and red both look so nice ... sigh.


----------



## corkyb

Aspen806 said:


> Is it possible for you to post a pic of the purple paisley? I wish Oberon would make some of these new designs for the DX.


I will once I get my energy back from all the shopping and walking I Did today. My back is killing me.
p>


----------



## Cindy416

Buttercup *member #83* said:


> I too have been drooling over the paisley cover! I just can't decide which color to get. I had the purple butterfly for my K1 which I loved but the green and red both look so nice ... sigh.


They are all beautiful, but I'm partial to the green paisley. Too bad I don't need a new cover. Will just have to be happy with my Avenue of Trees in fern. (lucky for me, I love the AOT in fern!)


----------



## katy32

Cobbie said:


> katy32, I might wait with you. It'll be my luck that my K2 will go to that Kindle graveyard in the sky the minute I hit that buy button.
> 
> Be careful. Neo and her clones will have you convinced you can sell your da vinci here and buy the red paisley. Stranger things have happened. Trust me.


After seeing pictures I keep finding myself hovering over the buy button. Darn this thread


----------



## Kelly (Michigan)

katy32 said:


> After seeing pictures I keep finding myself hovering over the buy button. Darn this thread


You might as well do it and get it over with since it's just a matter of time before you do it anyway. Most people on these boards have more than one Oberon. I'm beginning to think it's a requirement to belong...


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> Yep, it is a requirement.
> 
> Here I was thinking I didn't need another cover, hit the buy button and now think I might need more to match different skins. Of course, unlike some people (Neo) who shall go nameless (Neo) I keep my skins for several months at a time.


LOL! I did keep Dark Fairy on my K2 for a year or so though... I'm just having difficulties with my K3 ...


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> A year! WOW!
> 
> Difficulties with your K3 or your skins on your K3?


Well, I guess difficulties with the skins on my K3. I wanted to go with Dark Fairy again, but not loving the placement for the K3 design (I find that the K2 placement would actually work much better with the graphite K3 and vice versa - the K3 placement of the design would work much better with the white K2 keyboard. Go figure ...)

Anyway, I probably shouldn't be telling you this, but Dark Fairy is on its way to me as we speak


----------



## mlewis78

Neo, you evil enabler (although I haven't bought yet). Saw your post and went over there. This one is new to me and adorable, for cat people:










In the past I have considered their stacked cats. I change my mind every time I look at these.


----------



## Neo

mlewis78 said:


> Neo, you evil enabler (although I haven't bought yet). Saw your post and went over there. This one is new to me and adorable, for cat people:


LOL, right back at you!!!!!!! I just went to check your cats out in bigger on DG's website, and "stumbled" upon this one: instant love!!!!!



I haven't ordered yet either (I mean, I am waiting for that other skin I ordered ), but DG just posted on Facebook that they were having a sale tomorrow, so I may just cave, sigh...


----------



## VujaDe

Oh boy...you guys are killing me.  I ordered my red paisley while Oberon has been on vacation and closed for inventory.  I know I have to wait but I am DYING.  The pics of the your red paisley are amazing!  Thanks for posting them.


----------



## mlewis78

Cobbie said:


> Lol....
> 
> mlewis, I love the vibrant colors of that skin. It would look great with a purple or blue cover. Uh-oh... But wait...I have a taupe Avenue of Trees. Can you tell I pay absolutely no attention to theme, just colors.


I see some taupe cats in there.


----------



## corkyb

Neo said:


> LOL, right back at you!!!!!!! I just went to check your cats out in bigger on DG's website, and "stumbled" upon this one: instant love!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't ordered yet either (I mean, I am waiting for that other skin I ordered ), but DG just posted on Facebook that they were having a sale tomorrow, so I may just cave, sigh...


Ohh I love that. I may be right behind you.


----------



## TDSChristy

Great photos guys.  I just spent waaayyyy too much time looking at all 90+ pages.   

Got a K3 for Christmas, my very first e-reader.  Love it!  I found the Oberon site the other night and have not been able to look away. Amazing product.  I need help, I am torn between getting a design in purple, or red.  Purple is my absolute favorite color but I am concerned about fading issues.  How likely is it to fade if I do reading outside at the beach?  How long does it take for really noticeable fading?  Any thoughts, experiences, educated guesses.... thanks in advance.


----------



## mlewis78

I've never heard of a leather kindle cover fading.


----------



## TDSChristy

That is good news. I am only going by the info I read on the Oberon site about the dyes.  They said the blues and purples are the least stable and will fade over time.  Especially the sky blue, navy and purple.  I was curious as to "how much time, or exposure" had to pass to see any fading.  Guess I can call them on 10th, I just hate waiting.


----------



## Bonbonlover

Neo said:


>


Oh my I just love this one!! The fog just draws you in. Wow can you imagine this with an red cover beautiful!


----------



## maries

Bonbonlover said:


> Oh my I just love this one!! The fog just draws you in. Wow can you imagine this with an red cover beautiful!


I ordered this skin and the Red Ginkgo Oberon cover. I think my kindle will be quite stunning!!!


----------



## rainyday

and here's the decalgirl sale announcement from their Facebook page ... the fog & red flowers skin looks lovely

_as promised - here's this week's exclusive fan discount! Buy one skin, get one of equal or lesser value half off using the code NEWYEAR. Standard rules - not valid on previous orders, can't be combined with any other offer and the code expires midnight EST on Friday, January 7th._


----------



## dio_dio

I've been trying to decide which Oberon cover to get and it's so hard to choose!  Looking at the pictures posted here are helping me so far.  I'm stuck between a sky blue Van Gogh cover and a chocolate Medici for my kindle 3.  I haven't got my kindle yet (shipping to Canada takes 3-4 weeks) but I want something to cover it when it does arrive .


----------



## Kelly (Michigan)

dio_dio said:


> I've been trying to decide which Oberon cover to get and it's so hard to choose! Looking at the pictures posted here are helping me so far. I'm stuck between a sky blue Van Gogh cover and a chocolate Medici for my kindle 3. I haven't got my kindle yet (shipping to Canada takes 3-4 weeks) but I want something to cover it when it does arrive .


I have the chocolate Medici for my K3 and I also had the same cover for my K2


----------



## greenmadness

Here's my Kindle 3 cover: World Tree in Green-






I'm still waiting for my kindle


----------



## dio_dio

Same here, I'm eagerly awaiting my kindle 3.  I'm trying to distract myself by shopping for accessories.  Every cover people have posted has tempted me into thinking about getting that cover rather than the one I was originally thinking.

I'm just glad I didn't order a cover from amazon along with the kindle, especially with the trouble the nonlighted version is having.  I do like the idea of the hinge system, it is less distracting than the corner system and neater than the velcro thing I saw the oberon covers used to have.  Are there any plans to incorporate the hinge system for oberon designs or is the hinge sysyem a patent?

At the moment I'm still stuck, I kind of like the purple medici too..  

I asked my boyfriend for hsi opinion on which one and he likes the world tree one becuase it looks like an old book, I like that idea too hence the medici.. So may choices! I hope I don't end up buying 2 (yet) shipping to Canada costs 60 dollars so this is going to be an expensive decison regardless.


----------



## Cardinal

dio_dio said:


> I've been trying to decide which Oberon cover to get and it's so hard to choose! Looking at the pictures posted here are helping me so far. I'm stuck between a sky blue Van Gogh cover and a chocolate Medici for my kindle 3. I haven't got my kindle yet (shipping to Canada takes 3-4 weeks) but I want something to cover it when it does arrive .


I have sky blue Van Gogh, I love it!!! 

Btw, mine is darker than the one in the Oberon picture.


----------



## SailorMerry

So I'm finally getting a Kindle! Yay! But oh me, oh my, which Oberon should I get for it? I'm torn between several designs.

Da Vinci in Saddle
Celtic Hounds in Wine
Celtic Hounds in Green
Roof of Heaven in Blue
Roof of Heaven in Saddle

I'm normally not a fan of colored leather (I tend to stick to brown or black), but there's something compelling about the design/color combo of the blue RoH and the green CH. Also, I continue to go back and forth on the Da Vinci. It's too simple! No, it's so clever! Gah, I can't decide. Help?


----------



## april31099

I ordered the Da Vinci in saddle last night.  I like the simplicity and that it's not too busy.  I like some of the other designs, but I'm afraid I would get tired of them over time.  I like the Celtic Hounds one too.  For myself I would choose wine over the green.


----------



## JeffM

ScaryMary,

My vote from your list is Celtic Hounds in wine. I've had the design in saddle, and it's great. In wine it's lovely.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

greenmadness said:


> Here's my Kindle 3 cover: World Tree in Green-
> 
> I'm still waiting for my kindle


Video review. Brilliant. 

_ETA: You've encouraged me to try one. It is a great way to really see a product._


----------



## greenmadness

dio_dio said:


> Same here, I'm eagerly awaiting my kindle 3. I'm trying to distract myself by shopping for accessories. Every cover people have posted has tempted me into thinking about getting that cover rather than the one I was originally thinking.
> 
> I'm just glad I didn't order a cover from amazon along with the kindle, especially with the trouble the nonlighted version is having. I do like the idea of the hinge system, it is less distracting than the corner system and neater than the velcro thing I saw the oberon covers used to have. Are there any plans to incorporate the hinge system for oberon designs or is the hinge sysyem a patent?
> 
> At the moment I'm still stuck, I kind of like the purple medici too..
> 
> I asked my boyfriend for hsi opinion on which one and he likes the world tree one becuase it looks like an old book, I like that idea too hence the medici.. So may choices! I hope I don't end up buying 2 (yet) *shipping to Canada costs 60 dollars* so this is going to be an expensive decison regardless.


That doesn't sound right. They charged me $4-5 for standard shipping to Ontario, and the package arrived within 10 days. I think you were looking at the option of UPS handing your package, which is ridiculously expensive. Don't let UPS handle your package! Choose USPS instead.



unknown2cherubim said:


> Video review. Brilliant.
> 
> _ETA: You've encouraged me to try one. It is a great way to really see a product._


Thanks. I wish I had the kindle to show with the cover. Maybe next time...



Cobbie said:


> Greenmadness, that's a wonderful video. You've taught me some things. Storing the extra bungees in the cover is a terrific idea. And <whining> I want an extra charm. Having two really adds to the closure. Soooo...if I get only one I'll have to order a second one.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Regarding charms, you might get lucky if you order during/before valentine's day. I did request a charm thinking they don't already include one (which they do), and was rewarded with an extra one. Extra fridge magnet also blew me away. Awesome craftsmanship in their products!


----------



## Bonbonlover

I ordered a cover for my DS the day Oberon Design came on here and posted they were going to be going on Christmas break as such we should get our orders in ... and that they were coming up with new designs... so get in line....

I didn't receive an extra charm or a magnet.


----------



## Bonbonlover

greenmadness that is a great video!! It really showcases the Oberon. I love that your Oberon "is happy" today.  Hope you receive your Kindle soon!!


----------



## tingaling

love this thread! Thanks for all the pics!

Going to pull the trigger and make a purchase today for my K3.

Still torn between tree of life, or celtic hounds.... >< i keep going back and forth every hour lol


----------



## Mauvaise

tingaling said:


> Still torn between tree of life, or celtic hounds.... >< i keep going back and forth every hour lol


Get 'em both: Tree of Life for Spring/Summer, and Celtic Hounds for Fall/Winter.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Mauvaise said:


> Get 'em both: Tree of Life for Spring/Summer, and Celtic Hounds for Fall/Winter.


Great advice!! That's what I do with my two covers.


----------



## Mauvaise

PraiseGod13 said:


> Great advice!! That's what I do with my two covers.


It's what I'm planning on doing as well. As soon as I decide on a Spring/Summer cover. I bought my first cover (Celtic Hounds in wine) during the Fall, so I have a bit of time yet. And I can justify the expense because my birthday is in March and I always give myself the best gifts (who else will?)!


----------



## tingaling

two covers  not a bad idea. ill start with my 1st and see how it goes.

BTW ended up ordering the tree of life


----------



## dio_dio

greenmadness said:


> That doesn't sound right. They charged me $4-5 for standard shipping to Ontario, and the package arrived within 10 days. I think you were looking at the option of UPS handing your package, which is ridiculously expensive. Don't let UPS handle your package! Choose USPS instead.


Hmm.. for some reason I wasn't given that option (only UPS) . I'll wait until they get back on Monday and ask them about shipping options to Vancouver before I fill in my order. If the shipping charges are way less than 60 I might get the two covers I was thinking of so I won't have to decide between them .


----------



## Cindy416

I don't live in Canada, but even in the U.S., shipping via UPS is pricey. I've gone with it anyway, as it's the only way to get any sort of tracking information. The last thing I want to do when I buy an Oberon is spend that much money on a beautiful cover only to have it lost in the mail.


----------



## summerhouse

Cost-wise UPS becomes cheaper then USPS as the package gets bigger/heavier. On smaller/lighter packages, USPS is by far the best price.


----------



## dio_dio

I guess UPS is good in terms of being able to track it but it costs almost as much as the kindle cover itself and if given the choice I'd rather spend my money on another cover than shipping.  I wonder why I wasn't given any other option than UPS.  Could that be an error or something?


----------



## Cindy416

dio_dio said:


> I guess UPS is good in terms of being able to track it but it costs almost as much as the kindle cover itself and if given the choice I'd rather spend my money on another cover than shipping. I wonder why I wasn't given any other option than UPS. Could that be an error or something?


Hard to tell. You sure had to pay a lot for shipping, though. Maybe you can find out next week when Oberon is open for business again. Good luck.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

dio_dio said:


> I guess UPS is good in terms of being able to track it but it costs almost as much as the kindle cover itself and if given the choice I'd rather spend my money on another cover than shipping. I wonder why I wasn't given any other option than UPS. Could that be an error or something?


Mine came USPS and I'm pretty sure I had a tracking number. I think those are great odds and USPS is much, much cheaper. I've been told by people who've lived many years in other countries that our postal system is actually one of the best.


----------



## Bonbonlover

mine came USPS and I definitely had a tracking order. I remember following it's travels.


----------



## Cindy416

Bonbonlover said:


> mine came USPS and I definitely had a tracking order. I remember following it's travels.


Really? When I called Oberon about it before finalizing my order (and on their webpage), they said (it specifies) that UPS is the only way to track the package. I'd have gone w/USPS had I not been a bit afraid of my pkg. having been lost and my money, as well.


----------



## Bonbonlover

Cindy416 said:


> Really? When I called Oberon about it before finalizing my order (and on their webpage), they said (it specifies) that UPS is the only way to track the package. I'd have gone w/USPS had I not been a bit afraid of my pkg. having been lost and my money, as well.


Yes, I specifically remember because I purchased one for my DS for in Dec. I had a delivery number and I saw that the cover was at a nearby distribution. The next day it was "out for delivery". When I didn't receive it I called my post office. I remember giving them my delivery number and they checked into it. then about 15 mins later the postman arrived and the cover was in my mailbox. I was so excited -- I couldn't wait a week for christmas -- I gave him the cover that night!


----------



## Cindy416

Bonbonlover said:


> Yes, I specifically remember because I purchased one for my DS for in Dec. I had a delivery number and I saw that the cover was at a nearby distribution. The next day it was "out for delivery". When I didn't receive it I called my post office. I remember giving them my delivery number and they checked into it. then about 15 mins later the postman arrived and the cover was in my mailbox. I was so excited -- I couldn't wait a week for christmas -- I gave him the cover that night!


I'll have to go that route the next time, as USPS is considerably less expensive than UPS for me. Thanks for the info.


----------



## dio_dio

Cindy416 said:


> Hard to tell. You sure had to pay a lot for shipping, though. Maybe you can find out next week when Oberon is open for business again. Good luck.


I got an email from them confirming that they're currently experiencing a glitch when it comes to international orders.



> Hi.
> Yes, I was made aware of a glitch in the system for calculating the postage for international shipping. There should be several methods and prices to choose from. We are working on it and will be getting that fixed asap. Please try again in the next couple of days.
> Thank you for your interest. Best wishes for the new year.
> Amy
> Oberon Design


I guess I'll try again in the next few days .


----------



## Guest

> Really? When I called Oberon about it before finalizing my order (and on their webpage), they said (it specifies) that UPS is the only way to track the package. I'd have gone w/USPS had I not been a bit afraid of my pkg. having been lost and my money, as well.


Nope, not true. The only way to get actual tracking from the USPS is by using Express Mail. What those who choose USPS shipping are talking about is Delivery Confirmation. All it does is tell the shipper when a package has been delivered. It's NOT real tracking and shouldn't be depended on as such. Sometimes, but not always, a package with DC will be scanned as it hits each hub along the way to its destination, but there is no guarantee that it always will because the post office is only required to scan it when it's accepted by them and when it's delivered.

Hope this helps. BTW, USPS is actually faster than UPS when ordering from the West Coast if you're across the country because UPS Ground means everything goes across the country by truck while the post office sends everything except parcel post by plane.


----------



## mlewis78

UPS Ground from California to NYC takes at least 5 business days, while USPS Priority is about 3 days at most.


----------



## Kingmanted

I ordered a medici cover in brown. I've decided since the kindle is kind of fragile Im not leaving the house with it untill I get a suit of armor for it


----------



## Bonbonlover

Kingmanted said:


> I ordered a medici cover in brown. I've decided since the kindle is kind of fragile Im not leaving the house with it untill I get a suit of armor for it


Oh that is the one I got for my DS. Is is really good looking and very soft!!


----------



## dio_dio

I wish Oberon Design would fix the international shipping glitch.  I want to order my cover now..  I've decided on a chocolate Medici cover.  It matches the decalgirl library skin I bought .


----------



## Saffina Desforges

I really struggled with the site today and then was hugely disappointed to discover that there was a $72 shipping charge to get the cover to the UK! More than the price of the cover! Needless to say, I won't be ordering one now. That is excessive. I love the designs, but that is astronomical! What a shame.


----------



## jellybeanicecream

I would think that price for shipping is incorrect and just the result of the site's international shipping glitch previously mentioned, because having a cover shipped to Australia (I think I went the priority or express option - whichever was the most expensive) only costed me about $39, and it has a lot further to come than a cover going to the UK.


----------



## Saffina Desforges

jellybeanicecream said:


> I would think that price for shipping is incorrect and just the result of the site's international shipping glitch previously mentioned, because having a cover shipped to Australia (I think I went the priority or express option - whichever was the most expensive) only costed me about $39, and it has a lot further to come than a cover going to the UK.


Oh right, in that case, I will check back later. Thanks!


----------



## jellybeanicecream

No problem...I hate to see anyone denied an Oberon!


----------



## mistyd107

just curious does anyone know what charm is sent with the paisley?  I was just told my aunt ordered a paisley cover for me to switch out with my noreve when i order my k3 at the beginning of feb. I'm excited


----------



## Kelly (Michigan)

mistyd107 said:


> just curious does anyone know what charm is sent with the paisley? I was just told my aunt ordered a paisley cover for me to switch out with my noreve when i order my k3 at the beginning of feb. I'm excited


Butterfly


----------



## VujaDe

I just got an email from Oberon saying my package has been shipped!
I should be receiving my Red Paisley in 1 - 3 days!
*Excited*


----------



## Guest

Yay!!  I think they are all beautiful.


----------



## april31099

VujaDe said:


> I just got an email from Oberon saying my package has been shipped!
> I should be receiving my Red Paisley in 1 - 3 days!
> *Excited*


What day did you place your order on? I ordered one for me and one for my brother on January 5th...would like to know how far down the line we are!!


----------



## rainyday

Anybody remember the Dec. date when Oberon closed for new orders? 

I ordered a saddle dragonfly cover on 12/26 and am curious as to how many days of pending orders are ahead of mine.


----------



## Kelly (Michigan)

rainyday said:


> Anybody remember the Dec. date when Oberon closed for new orders?
> 
> I ordered a saddle dragonfly cover on 12/26 and am curious as to how many days of pending orders are ahead of mine.


I thought it was Dec 20th.


----------



## kevin63

I ordered my Fern Bold Celtic cover for my IPad on 12/28/10.  Hoping to get it this week.  My IPad is tired of being naked.


----------



## summerhouse

I ordered a cover for my K1 on December 26. I called them Monday to double check my order and was told mine would be going out before Friday. Hope that helps some of you wondering when you might see yours!!!!

I ordered the Wild Rose in Black.  I had orginally ordered the Tree of Life in saddle. Then I had a friend offer to give me her Tree of Life K1 cover, since she updated to a newer kindle and no longer wanted it. I offered to pay her for it. So I called yesterday and changed my order to a different design. Talked to my friend this morning, and she said, "Oh yeah, I gave it to my niece the other day."  Hmmph!  

Guess I will wait a little bit and be ordering a Tree of Life again!


----------



## Saffina Desforges

Anyone know if the system glitch has been sorted with overseas shipping yet please?


----------



## VujaDe

april31099 said:


> What day did you place your order on? I ordered one for me and one for my brother on January 5th...would like to know how far down the line we are!!


I ordered it on Dec 22 or 23.
I am surprised it shipped already. I was under the impression that they wouldn't even start working on it until Jan 12! So, you'll probably get a notification soon!


----------



## dio_dio

Saffina Desforges said:


> Anyone know if the system glitch has been sorted with overseas shipping yet please?


I've been trying the last few days and so far it hasn't .


----------



## Saffina Desforges

dio_dio said:


> I've been trying the last few days and so far it hasn't .


Booo! Okay, thanks for the update.


----------



## Trilby

(Ahem) I thought this was the *picture* thread? lol


----------



## skyblue

Gorgeous, Trilby!


----------



## Amy Corwin

Trilby said:


> (Ahem) I thought this was the *picture* thread? lol


I love that cover and was thinking of getting one. How do you like it? They look gorgeous.


----------



## Trilby

I love my Hummingbirds! I've gotten many compliments


----------



## Mauvaise

Amy Corwin said:


> I love that cover and was thinking of getting one. How do you like it? They look gorgeous.


I want to get a "Spring/Summer" cover (current cover - Celtic hounds in wine - love it!) and I think it might have to be this one. I keep coming back to this color/design combo. I think this may be the one.


----------



## PurpleK

I wish more of them came in black, like the world tree, or tree of life.


----------



## Neo

PurpleK said:


> I wish more of them came in black, like the world tree, or tree of life.


Agreed! I would love to see, in particular, a black Hokusai Wave and a black Tree of Life!


----------



## mlewis78

More black would be great.  I think it would get more men interested in them.  For me, more wine would be great too.  Oh, and Oberon for Sony PRS-350!  I considered a while back getting the small journal, but it's big and I'm not handy with altering them.


----------



## kevin63

Cobbie said:


> I ordered mine on Dec. 30 and have not received a shipment notification.


Like I said above, I ordered my IPad cover 12/28/10. I went to my mailbox pod today and there was a key in it meaning I had a package in the bigger mailboxes. I was like wow, it's my cover (even though I hadn't received my email confirmation of shipment). Well, it wasn't my cover. I've ordered several items from Oberon, you'd think I'd be over the anticipitory excitement, but I still get excited waiting. Plus, I really know how much protection my IPad will have in that cover. I've been a little nervous having the IPad for over two weeks now without any protective cover on it. So anyway, I shouldn't have much longer to wait.


----------



## MAGreen

Love the hummingbirds! I just ordered two covers a couple days ago. I got the humnmingbird in blue, and the roses in black. I have the J'tote rose bag and a red rose oberon journal, so I had to have to black rose cover to complete the set! I figure it will be my fall/winter set and the humming bird will be for spring/summer!


----------



## Zell

I'd like to get one someday.  I like the Tree of Life in the Saddle.  One thing I don't like about Oberon is the pewter/silver clasp.  Too much hardware for my taste and, for me, I'd like the clasp in brass.  They are stunningly beautiful, though.


----------



## kevin63

kevin63 said:


> Like I said above, I ordered my IPad cover 12/28/10. I went to my mailbox pod today and there was a key in it meaning I had a package in the bigger mailboxes. I was like wow, it's my cover (even though I hadn't received my email confirmation of shipment). Well, it wasn't my cover. I've ordered several items from Oberon, you'd think I'd be over the anticipitory excitement, but I still get excited waiting. Plus, I really know how much protection my IPad will have in that cover. I've been a little nervous having the IPad for over two weeks now without any protective cover on it. So anyway, I shouldn't have much longer to wait.


UPDATE:

Just got my confirmation of shipment notice!


----------



## Cindy416

kevin63 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Just got my confirmation of shipment notice!


Woohooooo!


----------



## Meemo

mlewis78 said:


> More black would be great. I think it would get more men interested in them. For me, more wine would be great too. Oh, and Oberon for Sony PRS-350! I considered a while back getting the small journal, but it's big and I'm not handy with altering them.


Industrial strength velcro works great - I used it to help make my nook more secure in a K1 Oberon. It's VERY secure now.


----------



## summerhouse

Ordered my kindle cover on Dec. 26 and received an email message this afternoon informing me it is on it's way!  So excited!!  I ordered Wild Rose in black.  

I noticed on their website they have a message with expected shipping dates for covers ordered during their annual break. Orders placed Dec. 26&27 shipped today (Jan. 13). Orders placed the 28&29th will ship Friday and orders placed Dec. 29th & and some of the Dec.30th orders will ship on Monday. They are working overtime and Saturdays to get caught up!

Eagerly awaiting mine!  Tryly like being a kid at Christmas isn't it?!


----------



## MAGreen

summerhouse said:


> Ordered my kindle cover on Dec. 26 and received an email message this afternoon informing me it is on it's way! So excited!! I ordered Wild Rose in black.
> 
> I noticed on their website they have a message with expected shipping dates for covers ordered during their annual break. Orders placed Dec. 26&27 shipped today (Jan. 13). Orders placed the 28&29th will ship Friday and orders placed Dec. 29th & and some of the Dec.30th orders will ship on Monday. They are working overtime and Saturdays to get caught up!
> 
> Eagerly awaiting mine! Tryly like being a kid at Christmas isn't it?!


Doing a happy dance for you! I just got mine ordered so it will be a while for me, so please post pics so I can get my fix till mine get here!


----------



## VujaDe

My Red Paisley was delivered yesterday.  I had a party last night so I didn't get home until 2am.  I opened it anyway and fell in love.  I grabbed my camera to take the first pictures and after one snap, the battery died!
So....I'm going to be taking pictures with my iPhone in a few minutes after I put on the new skin.


----------



## VujaDe

Here we go. I apologize for the bad quality of the pictures. The color is almost true except it shows up a hair lighter than real life.










I LOVE this paisley detail so I just had to take a close up shot!









I finally got the charm on after cutting my finger on the metal barb at the end of the bungee string. I kept wondering what all those dots of red were on my kindle! lol









And finally, with the new skin: Vintage Scarlet


----------



## Cindy416

VujaDe said:


> I finally got the charm on after cutting my finger on the metal barb at the end of the bungee string. I kept wondering what all those dots of red were on my kindle! lol


Good thing your new Paisley Oberon is red.  Seriously, though, I love the Paisley cover in all of the color choices. Good thing I love my Avenue of Trees in fern or I'd be plunking down my hard-earned cash (OK, would really use a credit card) for a Paisley cover.

Great choice!


----------



## VujaDe

Cindy416 said:


> Good thing your new Paisley Oberon is red.  Seriously, though, I love the Paisley cover in all of the color choices. Good thing I love my Avenue of Trees in fern or I'd be plunking down my hard-earned cash (OK, would really use a credit card) for a Paisley cover.
> 
> Great choice!


LOL! Yes...red is a good choice for when you accidentally bleed on everything! 

Thanks!


----------



## MDB

VujaDe, thanks for posting your pictures. Don't you just loooove the red paisley? Its funny how it photographs lighter...that's what was happening to me too. 

I'm waiting for Oberon to offer paisley in other products!!  I just love mine and find myself gazing at it when I should be working! And as much as I think the other colors and patterns are beautiful, the red paisley just does it for me.


----------



## mistyd107

that is truly gorgeous!!!!  Isn't the red a bit darker though in person?  I thought I saw comparison's to Heinz Ketchup.  Either way its amazing and really has me looking forward to mine.


----------



## VujaDe

Yeah...it is a bit darker.  My iPhone seemed to lighten it up a little but it's just a hair darker I think.


----------



## skyblue

VujaDe, that is a stunning combination!  I love it!  Thanks for posting photos!!


----------



## VujaDe

skyblue said:


> VujaDe, that is a stunning combination! I love it! Thanks for posting photos!!


Thanks!


----------



## MAGreen

Really beautiful combo! I am sorely tempted by that paisley, but I just ordered two new covers!
MUST NOT ORDER MORE! (yet)


----------



## summerhouse

Oh the detail on that red Paisley is extraordinary!! I really appreciate the close up picture. I see that I am going to end of with a collection of Oberons!!  I hemmed and hawed between Tree of Life in saddle for a classic old worn favorite book feel. Then I got a line on a used one so I called last monday when Oberon re-opened and talked to I believe Arlene? in Oberon customer service. She was so friendly and helpful. She switched my order to the Wild Rose in black. So I thought I was all set....but now that red paisley is really on my mind too!!!
I was trying to figure out a compatible skin for between the saddle Tree of Life and the black Wild Rose.....haven't come up with one yet. My k1 currently has Givenchy Garden on it. So much harder to decide on covers and skins then the reading material!!!  LOL

Thanks for sharing your pics VujaDe!!!  I'll post a few when my black Wild Rose arrives!


----------



## maries

VujaDe - thanks for posting the pics!  Beautiful cover and skin!  That was on my list of skins that I liked.  I am still waiting for my covers.  I couldn't settle on one so have the red Ginkgo and the saddle Tree of Life coming before the end of the month.  I am hoping I can stop at 2.


----------



## maries

Summerhouse,
I am in a similar situation with skins. I just ordered the saddle Tree of Life and the red Ginkgo. Other than a plain black I couldn't come up with a skin that I liked with both. I got this one for the Ginkgo:
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/60964
And this one for with the Tree of Life:
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/51701

If you find something, please post your combo here.


----------



## rainyday

i just received Haiku in matte to go with a saddle cover.
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50910


----------



## VujaDe

Thanks for the compliments.
To be honest I started to have a little buyers remorse when I first put the Vintage Scarlet skin on.  I went from really girly pink hearts (Her Abstraction) to something a little more "grown up".  
But I like the way the Victorian scroll-work looks with the paisley.

There are just so many beautiful skins out there that it's so hard to choose sometimes!


rainyday:  That skin is going to look amazing with your saddle cover!


----------



## 908tracy

VujaDe,

Your combo is just stunning! You have great taste.

maries,

I love both of yours as well. =)


----------



## skyblue

Vuja De, I would imagine buyer's remorse is long gone!


----------



## MDB

And finally, with the new skin: Vintage Scarlet









[/quote]
VujaDe, I'm considering another skin for my kindle to match my Red Paisley. How does the red in your skin match with your Oberon? It looks pretty darn close if not identical. Is is a good match? Thanks!


----------



## VujaDe

The red in Vintage scarlet is pretty close. I'd say the red is just slightly rosier than the cover but it's a good match.


----------



## Buttercup

Oh man, I WANT the paisley!  Sure would love to see pics of the purple and the green, it's so hard deciding between the three.


----------



## tiggeerrific

I got my daughter the prple paisley for christmas and it is beautiful also got her the sunflower decal from decal girl and the match is perfect


----------



## skyblue

tiggeerrific said:


> I got my daughter the prple paisley for christmas and it is beautiful also got her the sunflower decal from decal girl and the match is perfect


Please post photos! Your combination sounds gorgeous. I'd love to see real life photos!


----------



## Someone Nameless

MDB, I love that combination.  It's gorgeous.

I'm loving the paisley design so much, I almost want to sell my less than a month old Oberon!!!


----------



## kevin63

I'm assuming my IPad cover will arrive today.  The tracking thing says it's nearby as of 12:30am.  It's the Bold Celtic design in Fern.  I'll post pictures if it gets here.


----------



## Kelly (Michigan)

kevin63 said:


> I'm assuming my IPad cover will arrive today. The tracking thing says it's nearby as of 12:30am. It's the Bold Celtic design in Fern. I'll post pictures if it gets here.


I've been wanting to see actual photos of that cover. I can't wait to see them.


----------



## MDB

Kindle Gracie said:


> MDB, I love that combination. It's gorgeous.
> 
> I'm loving the paisley design so much, I almost want to sell my less than a month old Oberon!!!


Yes, it is _very_ pretty. When I first got my Kindle, I got a beautiful Decal Girl skin to go with my orange lighted cover, and it was a perfect match. Unfortunately, it only lasted two weeks before I took it off...I simply didn't want it anymore. I think I'm fickle with skins; I don't know why...  I'm willing to try it again to see if I can get over the "ok, I'm done with this now...off to try something new" feeling.


----------



## Cindy416

I have a beautiful skin on my Kindle 3 and on my iPad. Think I'm going to put a Zagg invisible shield (crystal) on my iPad, though, and will have to sacrifice my beautiful skin on the front. I guess it will be worth it if I can prevent scratches on my beloved iPad.


----------



## kevin63

My IPad cover did make it here today. It's the Fern Bold Celtic design. I'm really liking it. It's great protection for my IPad. Here it is:


----------



## skyblue

That is super sweet, Kevin!  Thanks for the prompt photos!  Definitely worth the wait.


----------



## kevin63

skyblue said:


> That is super sweet, Kevin! Thanks for the prompt photos! Definitely worth the wait.


I really like it. This was my second choice. My first choice was the Celtic Hound design, but I didn't care for the colors as much except for the dark green and my kindle cover is dark green, so I wanted something different.


----------



## skyblue

Yes, it would be nice if they let you choose the design AND the color you want.


----------



## mistyd107

here is the skin I just ordered to go with the red Paisley my aunt is ordering for me( thought she already had, but she held off until closer to the time I upgrade) hope it looks ok







and









what do you guys think? I figured 2 classics the paisley design and baseball


----------



## Bonbonlover

misty I think they will be beautiful together!! The red stitching on the baseball goes perfectly with the red cover and great with the paisley!! Love it!!


----------



## Bonbonlover

Lots of new red paisley covers    

MDB I love the Vintage Scarlet with your new cover!!


----------



## Bonbonlover

rainyday ... which saddle cover do you have? Haiku is one of my favorite skins... so mesmerizing!


----------



## mistyd107

Bonbonlover said:


> misty I think they will be beautiful together!! The red stitching on the baseball goes perfectly with the red cover and great with the paisley!! Love it!!


Thx I thought it would work well especially since the red paisley is not as bright as it looks on the site according to pics I've seen so far


----------



## rainyday

Bonbonlover said:


> rainyday ... which saddle cover do you have? Haiku is one of my favorite skins... so mesmerizing!


The Dragonfly. Love it - the detailing is exquisite. I'll take photos once I get the skin on.


----------



## Bonbonlover

Oh wow I don't think I have ever seen pictures of the dragonfly. That will be so great with the Haiku; as if you are looking at the pond, then open the cover and get a close up of the pond with the leaf creating the ripples. I can't wait for your pictures!!


----------



## MDB

Bonbonlover said:


> Lots of new red paisley covers
> 
> MDB I love the Vintage Scarlet with your new cover!!


Oops...Sorry...VujaDe has the Vintage Scarlet, not me. I might get it to go with my Red Paisley though. I was checking to see if the reds were compatible. They are!


----------



## Bonbonlover

MDB said:


> Oops...Sorry...VujaDe has the Vintage Scarlet, not me. I might get it to go with my Red Paisley though. I was checking to see if the reds were compatible. They are!


Well heck I was so enamored by the beauty of the combo that I didn't even see you were asking VujaDe about her skin --- it sure is pretty


----------



## Reyn

I love the red paisley and Kevin's fern Bold Celtic.  If I were going to buy a cover for a man that is one I would choose.  It is so pretty yet masculine.


----------



## Fiddi

VujaDe, I agree with the others.  I love your combo and thank you so much for the close up of your cover.

Maries, I particularly love the skin you chose for the Ginko.  I think it's perfect and beautiful.

and RainyDay, I just ordered my Tree of Life in wine and my skin doesn't match at all.  If it ends up bothering me I like the skin you chose.  I'll have to keep it in mind!


----------



## VujaDe

Thanks Fiddi!!
I made that close up shot the wallpaper on my iPhone. I love looking at it all the time!


----------



## summerhouse

maries said:


> Summerhouse,
> I am in a similar situation with skins. I just ordered the saddle Tree of Life and the red Ginkgo. Other than a plain black I couldn't come up with a skin that I liked with both. I got this one for the Ginkgo:
> http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/60964
> And this one for with the Tree of Life:
> http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/51701
> 
> If you find something, please post your combo here.


maries,
I just ordered a couple new skins tonight (1/15) from DecalGirl since they are having their 25% off sale. I ordered:
Fleurs Sauvages, that I think will go okay with the Saddle Tree of Life, but really stand out nicely with the Black Wild Rose.
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/36536

I also ordered the Quest design, to have on hand to go with the Saddle Tree of Life cover.
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/35979

Just to have as a stand by for the Tree of Life. I also ordered a skin for my blackberry, just because they were on sale! Never thought to bother with my phone before, but thought why not?

Blackberry skin--http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/54261

I'll post some pics of the Fleurs Sauvages when I receive it. Now just waiting for everything to show up!!


----------



## summerhouse

maries,
the Fall Inspiration skin is beautiful!!!


----------



## MAGreen

Oh please help me! I am so tempted to order another cover...or two. There are sooo many great designs and I know how wonderful their workmanship is, the price is well worth it, but I already ordered a cover for each of my Kindles. Do I really need more? Or maybe I need another Kindle so I can get another cover...I will have to think on this. LOL!


----------



## Cardinal

MAGreen said:


> Oh please help me! I am so tempted to order another cover...or two. There are sooo many great designs and I know how wonderful their workmanship is, the price is well worth it, but I already ordered a cover for each of my Kindles. Do I really need more? Or maybe I need another Kindle so I can get another cover...I will have to think on this. LOL!


Yes, yes, yes! You need another cover! Two covers are even better!! You need another Kindle to use your new covers!!!


----------



## MAGreen

LMAO! Not the kind of help I was looking for!! I really am tempted though...


----------



## Tubbytoes

Can anyone tell me about how much an Oberon k3 cover weighs? I can't seem to find it anywhere, I may be blind though!


----------



## VujaDe

summerhouse said:


> maries,
> I just ordered a couple new skins tonight (1/15) from DecalGirl since they are having their 25% off sale. I ordered:
> Fleurs Sauvages, that I think will go okay with the Saddle Tree of Life, but really stand out nicely with the Black Wild Rose.
> http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/36536


I love the Fleurs Sauvages! I was wondering how it would look with the red paisley. I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## maries

Summerhouse,
The Fleur Sauvages is beautiful and should look really nice with the black roses.  You will have to post a pic.  I like your back up skin too if you don't like it with the TOL or you just want a change.  

There are so many to choose from.  I had the Oberon wesite and the Decalgirl site up and would put the pics next to each other when trying to decide.  I liked so many though so it was hard to choose and then new ones being added all the time.


----------



## MAGreen

Tubbytoes said:


> Can anyone tell me about how much an Oberon k3 cover weighs? I can't seem to find it anywhere, I may be blind though!


It's about 8oz. for just the cover, 17oz with the Kindle.


----------



## heragn

FINALLY GOT AN OBERON for Christmas from my wonderful hubby!  I got the Red Roses just like I wanted.  In addition to that, I bought a Decalgirl skin yesterday.  I got the Alice in Wonderland "Eat Me" skin.  Perfect for a Kindle named Alice!


----------



## nownownow

heragn said:


> FINALLY GOT AN OBERON for Christmas from my wonderful hubby! I got the Red Roses just like I wanted. In addition to that, I bought a Decalgirl skin yesterday. I got the Alice in Wonderland "Eat Me" skin. Perfect for a Kindle named Alice!


LOL! Sounds like a great Christmas! I love that you named your Kindle alice - perfect!


----------



## mcostas

I put the faded gray skin on my replacement kindle and I think it looks better in my oberon cover. The one with the sun and stars was too distracting after all, and the other colors clashed with the inside of the cover. I really like how the gray one looks.










What looks like glare from on the keyboard is where the dark skin fades to gray. I really like it cause it doesn't compete with the keys. Also, notice the wide strap at the lower right that sort of covers the back button? Well even though it didn't interfere, it still bothered me so I put some felt stick on dots on the underside of the strap, on each side where the back button is. It's hard to explain but it "lifts" the strap off of the kindle, I can even hold it there and it does not mash the back button.

Here is the other part of my cover. The pics do not do it justice.










After seeing some of the ones in this thread I am tempted to get another one!!!! I'm not going to though, I'm just tempted. I really like the tree in brown. The paisly in red is nice too. There are so many nice ones, you just have to make a decision and stick with it. If I were rich and eccentric I would have several, each with a kindle!


----------



## leslieray

Very nice, mcostas! I love the marigold Oberons, also, I love your non-distracting skin! It compliments your Kindle!


----------



## sparklemotion

I really love the skin you chose! I'm a fan of more understated things so I like it a lot.


----------



## spotsmom

I know someone has commented here before, but there are SO many pages to sort through.  I'm interested in the Navy Wave cover, but I heard that it fades.  What exactly do you mean by "it fades"? Like faded jeans?  Did it fade even though you never had it in the sun?  Hate to pay the $$ and find out it fades in an unbecoming way!  Giving Oberon credit, they say right on the website that it can fade (navy is one of the colors they mentioned).  Thanks, folks!


----------



## mlewis78

I've never heard anything about Oberon's covers fading.  I have the wave design in navy for K2 and it came lighter than the navy of my journal.  It didn't fade but it's a lighter navy.


----------



## VujaDe

Forgive me if this has been discussed before but do you guys keep the plastic hardeners in the pockets all the time?  Is there a downside to removing them?


----------



## heragn

I have kept mine in! I love the added protection and stiffness they add.


----------



## VujaDe

heragn said:


> I have kept mine in! I love the added protection and stiffness they add.


Thanks!


----------



## 911jason

I took both of mine out and kneaded the cover every which way to try to break in the leather a bit, then I put both of them into the front cover, hoping to give a little extra protection over the screen.


----------



## VujaDe

911jason said:


> I took both of mine out and kneaded the cover every which way to try to break in the leather a bit, then I put both of them into the front cover, hoping to give a little extra protection over the screen.


Hmm...both in the front. That's a good idea!


----------



## corkyb

I took both of mine out as i like to put my fingers in them to hold the case when I read.  The k3 is a little harder to do that with and is the main thing I miss about the k2.  It was perfect for holding that way.

ALso, i did see a navy wave for sale on the BSTB board and the back was very faded.  It was a stark contrast to the front and I would not have purchased it had I been in the market for a navy cover.  But who knows why it faded?  It could have been left with the back exposed to the sun for a long time.  I can't imagine any of my covers, including the navy wave I had for my Dx fading at all under normal wear and tear.


----------



## Kindle Krista

I love looking at the pictures of everyone's covers. Makes me want one even more!!


----------



## mistyd107

My Red Paisley was ordered today.  Its NOT the design I would have chosen as my first choice, but it Really is a beautiful design and the more I go look at it the more I LOVE it.  can't wait to see the real thing wonder how long I have to wait LOL


----------



## mcostas

I kept my stiffners in. I dont' want mine all floppy when I am reading. I did squeeze the middle a little so it would be flatter when I have it open and folded back. I can still stick a finger in to hold it when I want to do that.


----------



## skyblue

I really want NEED a red paisley Oberon now!


----------



## VujaDe

Cobbie said:


> VujaDe, I just saw your post. I received my Red Paisley today and have had the Vintage Scarlet skin for a while now. I love this combo.


My, what good taste you have!


----------



## Meriflower

Thought I would post my new Oberon cover for my K3. It is the Singing Wolf design in chocolate.


----------



## JeffM

I don't see that one often. Looks great!


----------



## Trilby

Meriflower said:


> Thought I would post my new Oberon cover for my K3. It is the Singing Wolf design in chocolate.


*Love it!*


----------



## Bonbonlover

Meriflower that is really nice. I, too, have a chocolate Oberon and love the color   Your design is great! it looks like your avatar likes it as well


----------



## Cindy416

I have to say (again) that I have yet to see an Oberon that isn't beautiful. I've have World Tree in green and Avenue of Trees in fern for my K2, and I now have Avenue of Trees in fern for my K3. When I put my K3 in my lighted Amazon cover, the light is nice, but I miss the richness and artistry that my Oberon affords. Do I have to have one? No. Do I want my Kindle 3 to have one? Absolutely!

Please continue to show your beautiful Oberon photos, as well as skins that you have. Some day, I'll take a really good photo of my combination. Seems as if my iPhone camera, while quite good at some photos, but it doesn't do justice to my Oberon.


----------



## Fiddi

My Tree of Life in Wine is on the truck and ready to be delivered today!  Seems like I've been waiting forever, but I'm sure it's worth it!  

Will post pictures as soon as I can.


----------



## april31099

Fiddi said:


> My Tree of Life in Wine is on the truck and ready to be delivered today! Seems like I've been waiting forever, but I'm sure it's worth it!
> 
> Will post pictures as soon as I can.


I know how you feel! Mine will be delivered tomorrow. I got the Da Vinci in saddle. It's my first Oberon, hope I like it as much as everyone else seems to!


----------



## Fiddi

My Tree of Life in wine came! I am very happy with it. The biggest surprise was that the straps are not as stiff as I thought they would be. They are soft and supple. As you can see, the straps do not touch the "Back" button and barely touch the Caps button. So, no interference there.

It doesn't bend back all the way, but no worries. I'm sure it will with time. I may work the leather a little just to hurry the process along.

I included a couple of pictures with the Octovo Solis attached since that was one of the first things I did to see how it would work. No problems there.

And, yes, I know my skin doesn't match the Wine, but the purple in the skin isn't quite as bright as it appears in the pictures so it does blend better than it seems.

I anticipate I am really going to enjoy my Oberon cover. It's beautiful!


----------



## dio_dio

Beautiful Fiddi!  I was wondering what the Solis would look like with an Oberon cover since I ordered one just yesterday from Amazon .  Glad to know it functions well with the cover on the kindle.

I can't wait to get my cover and light too.


----------



## hidden_user

There are many like it but this one's mine LOL.
Bold Celtic with wool felt delete ~


----------



## 911jason

hidden_user said:


> There are many like it but this one's mine LOL.
> Bold Celtic with wool felt delete ~


Boy, that sure looks a LOT thicker than either of the Oberon's I've had... It also seems like it lays flatter than my recent K3 case did.

P.S. Nice screensaver, looks great with that cover!


----------



## hidden_user

911jason said:


> Boy, that sure looks a LOT thicker than either of the Oberon's I've had... It also seems like it lays flatter than my recent K3 case did.
> 
> P.S. Nice screensaver, looks great with that cover!


I think it's slightly thicker than the all black Bold Celtic I have. But to be honest, I took the two stiffeners from the black one I have and added them to this one and it shows in the pictures maybe. I've since taken the extra stiffeners out. I just wanted to see how it felt with them in.

There was another thread in the Tips, Tricks and Troubleshooting forum where I talked about the SS hack and I thanked you for this boilerplate/Ex Libris image ~ http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=48366.0

I would like to thank you again for making it available 911jason. It's suits me just fine and is likely the only one I will ever use. Thank You !!!


----------



## PraiseGod13

Fiddi:  That wine Tree of Life is stunning!  I am SUCH a fan of the wine leather and that cover is awesome!!!

hidden_user:  You have the same cover that I do and I've absolutely been loving it!  There is just something so clean and classic about this cover and I'm so glad that I got it..... I'm sure you will be too!

Thanks for posting the pictures..... they're wonderful!!


----------



## VujaDe

Fiddi said:


> My Tree of Life in wine came! I am very happy with it. The biggest surprise was that the straps are not as stiff as I thought they would be. They are soft and supple. As you can see, the straps do not touch the "Back" button and barely touch the Caps button. So, no interference there.
> 
> It doesn't bend back all the way, but no worries. I'm sure it will with time. I may work the leather a little just to hurry the process along.
> 
> I included a couple of pictures with the Octovo Solis attached since that was one of the first things I did to see how it would work. No problems there.
> 
> And, yes, I know my skin doesn't match the Wine, but the purple in the skin isn't quite as bright as it appears in the pictures so it does blend better than it seems.
> 
> I anticipate I am really going to enjoy my Oberon cover. It's beautiful!


Wow! I have to be honest, I've never really LOVED the Tree of Life but in wine it is spectacular! Excellent choice!

What makes me happy the most is seeing how everyone has different taste. There are some Oberons that just aren't my taste but when I see someone so enthusiastic over the one that they chose, it makes me love it too.


----------



## april31099

hidden_user said:


> There are many like it but this one's mine LOL.
> Bold Celtic with wool felt delete ~


This one makes me second guess my choice of Da Vinci! Love it!!  Mine is out for delivery! Hoping the UPS guy gets here early today! I feel like such a nerd!!!


----------



## reb8

People keep referring to the Tree of Life in Wine, but I don't see it on the Oberon website. Is this for the K3? If so, where are you finding it?


----------



## Tubbytoes

reb8 said:


> People keep referring to the Tree of Life in Wine, but I don't see it on the Oberon website. Is this for the K3? If so, where are you finding it?


I think its one of the colors that was discontinued awhile back for that design? People may be requesting them through email/phone. But yes, it is for the k3.


----------



## Someone Nameless

reb8 said:


> People keep referring to the Tree of Life in Wine, but I don't see it on the Oberon website. Is this for the K3? If so, where are you finding it?


They made one for me at my request.


----------



## mistyd107

the notice was received a few hours ago my Paisley has shipped!!!!!!! It was ordered on the 21st if interested


----------



## MAGreen

Which color paisley did you get?


----------



## mistyd107

MAGreen said:


> Which color paisley did you get?


red


----------



## MAGreen

Awesome, I am drooling over the Green, but I just ordered 2 covers (black roses, and blue hummingbirds) so I will wait a little bit before getting more.


----------



## mistyd107

MAGreen said:


> Awesome, I am drooling over the Green, but I just ordered 2 covers (black roses, and blue hummingbirds) so I will wait a little bit before getting more.


I know that feeling the paisley was actually a gift if the Oberon works ok with my hand issues this time since it's apparently so different than the k2 I'm sure I'll give in and order the Celtic spiral or hounds lol
Though I'm not convinced the wine hounds would work to well with my baseball skin lol


----------



## xquisite

question about the inside of oberon cover:

when you open it up, does the middle part (colored strip) feel a bit scratchy? I like to fold the cover back and stick my hand into the pocket to hold it better. the middle part does feel somewhat uncomfortable since it's not completely smooth, so I was wondering if that was normal or will I get used to it over time?

thanks in advance!


----------



## MAGreen

It will soften as it is used. I have an older journal that has seen lots of use and the leather on the inside is soft and lovely to the touch. Even the newer ones aren't "scratchy" normally, sometimes the combination of leather cut and dye will make it a little rough, but use will smooth it out and soften it.


----------



## Fiddi

Kindle Gracie said:


> They made one for me at my request.


Yes, I requested one after I saw someone here had requested one after seeing someone else successfully request one. If they keep getting requests maybe they will start carrying the combo again


----------



## skyblue

Fiddi said:


> Yes, I requested one after I saw someone here had requested one after seeing someone else successfully request one. If they keep getting requests maybe they will start carrying the combo again


I hope that wish comes true! That combination is amazing!


----------



## KozysMom

Got my Oberon cover yesterday (was ordered on Jan. 4th).  It's beautiful!  I ordered the green paisley.  Will try and post a picture tonight!  It was definitely worth the wait!  

Cyndi


----------



## MAGreen

OOOOhh! I can't wait to see pics! I love the Green Paisley and may just have to give in and get one soon!


----------



## Reyn

Ooh!  Can't wait to see those pics of the green paisley.  I am trying to decide if it is too dark for me.  I LOVE the fern wish it came in that.


----------



## KozysMom

Here are a couple of pictures of my new green paisley cover. Sorry they are so big. The first one is not a true representation of the color. It basically just shows the detail. The second picture is much closer to the color. It's definitely a darker green. I put the Irish Spring Soap by it to give a comparison. Sorry, but it's the only thing I could find that was green!


----------



## skyblue

I LOVE the paisley covers!  Your green paisley is stunning!  Thanks for posting the photos.


----------



## kuklachica

Fiddi said:


>


This is beautiful!! Now I am second guessing my Celtic Knots in Saddle!! I wish I had known they would do custom colors! Do they do that often?? Maybe I'll have to order another one.. argh!


----------



## Buttercup

Wow, I'm normally a purple person but that green paisley is sooo striking!


----------



## corkyb

I have the purple but am longing after the red or green I think.


----------



## xquisite

my green creekbed maple & sky blue hummingbird. the colors are actually a bit darker in real life, but they're still beautiful


----------



## Bonbonlover

Wow these are some really beautiful covers. I love al the pictures!!


----------



## SailorMerry

So I'm about to pull the trigger on a Celtic Hounds in Wine! I'm waiting first to hear back on a seller from the buy/sell/barter board, butim definitely buying one sometime in the next couple of days! I'm also finally buying a Kindle (I figure that if I buy the cover first, I'll have a shorter wait between buying the Kindle and getting the cover), but I'm torn between the wifi-only and the 3G model... Argh. Choices.


----------



## Cardinal

Love the covers KozysMom and xquisite! Drool, drool, thanks for posting the pictures.

ScaryMerry, there have been threads on Kindle Boards which might help you decide. I just did a search and found some older threads about Wifi vs 3G:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,33598.0.html
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31238.0.html
Hope they help!


----------



## SailorMerry

Cardinal said:


> Love the covers KozysMom and xquisite! Drool, drool, thanks for posting the pictures.
> 
> ScaryMerry, there have been threads on Kindle Boards which might help you decide. I just did a search and found some older threads about Wifi vs 3G:
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,33598.0.html
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31238.0.html
> Hope they help!


Ok, I just did it. A 3G Graphite Kindle will be in my hot little hands by Tuesday!


----------



## Cardinal

ScaryMerry said:


> Ok, I just did it. A 3G Graphite Kindle will be in my hot little hands by Tuesday!


I am so excited for you -- you are going to love it!


----------



## stickybuns

Oh, my! I just love the paisley. Does anyone have a photo of the purple one? I'm thinking that it would pair perfectly with this skin:







But perhaps that's going a tad overboard with the paisley?


----------



## teeitup

Well, I just joined the Oberon family on Wednesday with my first purchase.  After a lot of looking at all the beautiful pics in this thread, I went with the Celtic Hounds in Wine for my K3, plus I got the checkbook cover too.  This was a hard decision since I always thought why should I spend so much $ just for a cover, but they are so beautiful.  For my K1, I just had the boring black that came with it and when I got my K3 in October, I went with the Amazon non-lit cover in red, which froze on Xmas Day when I was showing it to my brother.  I used the credit to get the red M-Edge Executive which I liked until I happened on this thread.  Guess I could always put it up for sale on Ebay or here.

My question, now, is about how long does it take for the cover to arrive.  I'm a patient person but everyone's comments has me EXCITED!!


----------



## tingaling

My cover came in yesterday! haven't been able to put it down i just like feeling the leather haha.

BTW that Bold Celtic in Saddle looks awesome. I was also torn between Avenue of Trees in Fern and Celtic Hounds Wine.

Here are some not so great cell pics: Tree of Life in Wine


Kindle Oberon Cover by tingaling777, on Flickr


Kindle Oberon Cover by tingaling777, on Flickr


Kindle Oberon Cover by tingaling777, on Flickr


----------



## hidden_user

hidden_user said:


>


I gave the Bold Celtic a little love since yesterday when I received it. I did some antiquing with leather cleaner/conditioner, Dr. Marten's Wonder Balsam, Blundstone Boot Polish and heat. I'm digging the rich patina and "hand" as a result. It still feels new, but looks aged and I won't worry about the first scratch, stain or accident now LOL


----------



## auntmarge

ScaryMerry said:


> Ok, I just did it. A 3G Graphite Kindle will be in my hot little hands by Tuesday!


3G was the best choice - gives you access pretty much any time. And the wine Celtic Hounds is simply gorgeous. (I got mine today  )


----------



## mistyd107

got my Red Paisley today its amazing will post pics in a couple of weeks have to get the K3 lol and then have someone help me with the pics.


----------



## 911jason

hidden_user said:


> I gave the Bold Celtic a little love since yesterday when I received it. I did some antiquing with leather cleaner/conditioner, Dr. Marten's Wonder Balsam, Blundstone Boot Polish and heat. I'm digging the rich patina and "hand" as a result. It still feels new, but looks aged and I won't worry about the first scratch, stain or accident now LOL.


Looks great!!!!


----------



## SailorMerry

hidden_user said:


> I gave the Bold Celtic a little love since yesterday when I received it. I did some antiquing with leather cleaner/conditioner, Dr. Marten's Wonder Balsam, Blundstone Boot Polish and heat. I'm digging the rich patina and "hand" as a result. It still feels new, but looks aged and I won't worry about the first scratch, stain or accident now LOL


  It's so pretttyyyy!!!


----------



## reb8

Any pics of the Roof of Heaven in saddle out there? I would love to see how it looks with the graphite Kindle 3.


----------



## Neo

hidden_user said:


> I gave the Bold Celtic a little love since yesterday when I received it. I did some antiquing with leather cleaner/conditioner, Dr. Marten's Wonder Balsam, Blundstone Boot Polish and heat. I'm digging the rich patina and "hand" as a result. It still feels new, but looks aged and I won't worry about the first scratch, stain or accident now LOL


Wow!!! I've never really been into the saddle - until seeing what you've done with yours! Truly stunning and makes me reconsider... Great job


----------



## kari

hidden_user said:


> I gave the Bold Celtic a little love since yesterday when I received it. I did some antiquing with leather cleaner/conditioner, Dr. Marten's Wonder Balsam, Blundstone Boot Polish and heat. I'm digging the rich patina and "hand" as a result. It still feels new, but looks aged and I won't worry about the first scratch, stain or accident now LOL


Wow, I love what you did with this cover! Looks so much better now!


----------



## SailorMerry

MINImum posted this earlier, I believe, and this is the exact skin and Oberon combination that I've ordered (only with a Graphite K3 instead ^_^)! It's so pretty! I swear I'm going to explode in anticipation...


----------



## Cindy416

That's lovely, ScaryMerry. I can understand why you're excited!


----------



## MAGreen

I am gettting so antsy waiting for mine to get here! I had to have them sent to my dad and then forwarded here, so he already recieved and sent them on their way! I just can't wait to see them and feel them!


----------



## Cardinal

Waiting for a cover is really hard!  ScaryMerry and MAGreen, I hope both of yours arrive quickly.


----------



## kari

Are there pictures of Purple Paisley posted anywhere on here?  I've been looking but cannot find one -- I do see where some people have them though.  Anyone??


----------



## kcmay

ScaryMerry said:


> MINImum posted this earlier, I believe, and this is the exact skin and Oberon combination that I've ordered (only with a Graphite K3 instead ^_^)! It's so pretty! I swear I'm going to explode in anticipation...


I ADORE this combination! So classy. I love my colorful skin and purple cover, but this makes me want to redress it.


----------



## kuklachica

Here is my new cover!! I love it!! Even with the questionable handling from USPS it showed up in good condition!!







And my own curled up reading companion 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kari

Love your new cover kuklachica!  Great pics too. If I were going to get an Oberon for K3, I think it would be this one.  It appeals to me more than any of the other choices.


----------



## sleepy6553

Beautiful combo, kuklachica. I wish Oberon made a plain leather cover that we could have monogrammed with our initials. I'm not into all that detailed design work but I know they are high quality. What say you, Oberon?


----------



## MINImum

ScaryMerry said:


> MINImum posted this earlier, I believe, and this is the exact skin and Oberon combination that I've ordered (only with a Graphite K3 instead ^_^)! It's so pretty! I swear I'm going to explode in anticipation...


Thanks for the kind words, ScaryMerry. I still have this combo and I still love it! I look at other covers and skins occasionally, but I haven't found anything I like as much as this combo. You will love yours!

We bought a Kindle for my Mom for Christmas and she finally ordered a cover after weeks of deliberation. She got the Paisley in Green and couldn't have made a better choice. The detail in that cover is absolutely incredible. I'm not a huge paisley fan, but I would order that cover in a heartbeat if I needed another one. I'll try to post pics later, though I didn't put anything next to the cover for comparison.


----------



## kari

I'd like to see a pic of purple paisley.  I'm not a big paisley fan either but I think I like the cover design.  Not sure.  I can't tell if I would really like it or if it would make me itch. lol


----------



## JeffM

hidden_user, that's freaking gorgeous! 

Are you available for hire by chance?  That's how I want my saddle to look!


----------



## kari

JeffM said:


> hidden_user, that's freaking gorgeous!
> 
> Are you available for hire by chance? That's how I want my saddle to look!


haha me too!


----------



## kuklachica

JeffM said:


> hidden_user, that's freaking gorgeous!
> 
> Are you available for hire by chance? That's how I want my saddle to look!


Ha! I think he's going to be very popular! I already PMed to ask him how he did it and asked him to do mine! hehe


----------



## Guest

If you live in Canada or overseas don't choose UPS because they will hit you with a huge brokerage fee for getting your package through customs.


----------



## Guest

I noticed quite a few people asked for photos of the purple paisley cover and were ignored. I ordered that particular cover today and will be happy to post pics when it gets here.  Can't wait to get it. Apparently the brown/chocolate/saddle color is the hot happening one these days but I will always be a purple gal.


----------



## MAGreen

WOO HOO! They got here today! Love the way the leather feels and smells.


----------



## KindleGirl

Nice pics, MAGreen!  I have a black wilde rose journal arriving today for my new Sony 350 that I bought for library books AND my red paisley will arrive today also for my K3! I can't wait to see them! I previously owned a black rose cover for my K2 so I know that one is beautiful, but I'm excited to see the red paisley. I'm not normally a paisley person but that cover looks stunning.


----------



## Moosh

Does anyone have a purple paisley they could please post pictures of?


----------



## Guest

Wow they're all so pretty!  So hard to choose!


----------



## splashes99

ScaryMerry said:


>


LOVELOVELOVELOVELOVE I promised myself that my k2 doesn't NEED anymore outfits since I don't know when I may (or may not) purchase myself a k3, but this is amazing, and I have been lusting after the celtic hounds in wine for AGES...

I may need some enabling before I can convince myself though


----------



## mistyd107

MINImum said:


> Thanks for the kind words, ScaryMerry. I still have this combo and I still love it! I look at other covers and skins occasionally, but I haven't found anything I like as much as this combo. You will love yours!
> 
> We bought a Kindle for my Mom for Christmas and she finally ordered a cover after weeks of deliberation. She got the Paisley in Green and couldn't have made a better choice. The detail in that cover is absolutely incredible. I'm not a huge paisley fan, but I would order that cover in a heartbeat if I needed another one. I'll try to post pics later, though I didn't put anything next to the cover for comparison.


IA I wasn't a huge paisley fan either, but the cover was a gift(red) and I truly love it the detail is incredible. I am still lusting after the Celtic hounds in wine and the celtic spiral in blue. If I'm able to stick with the oberon and it doesn't cause my hand issues to flare up we'll see how long I can hold out


----------



## teeitup

ScaryMerry said:


> MINImum posted this earlier, I believe, and this is the exact skin and Oberon combination that I've ordered (only with a Graphite K3 instead ^_^)! It's so pretty! I swear I'm going to explode in anticipation...


Ooh, this is lovely and now I'm dying in anticipation. I got the same cover for my graphite K3 and the Library and Monet - Garden at Giverny skins(Matte Finish) and the cover is due to arrive Feb. 3 and the skins by Feb 3-5. Just my luck, though, we're due to get 11-13 inches of snow starting tomorrow so I'm sure that's gonna slow it down. I'm in OK and I'm hoping the weatherman are way wrong this time!!


----------



## splashes99

^That's about all I need to enable me....I'm ordering it.  Pandora needs a new wardrobe!


----------



## texasmuse

My Oberon cover is on the UPS truck for delivery TODAY!!  I can't wait to get it!  Avenue of Trees in fern.


----------



## leslieray

texasmuse said:


> My Oberon cover is on the UPS truck for delivery TODAY!! I can't wait to get it! Avenue of Trees in fern.


Fern is a very nice soothing color! I absolutely love my fern Dragonfly Pond! Happy you will have yours soon! Yayy!!!


----------



## Guest

Moosh said:


> Does anyone have a purple paisley they could please post pictures of?


That must be the most unpopular design/color combo because all requests to post a pic have been ignored. I'm guessing no one has that cover. I ordered it yesterday and will post pics when it gets here!


----------



## Pushka

I don't think that people have ignored the request for a picky of purple paisley, it's just that they don't have it.


----------



## MAGreen

I don't think I have seen the Paisley in purple here before...although, I think I have heard someone was going to order it. It's such a lovely design, and I am not a big paisley fan normally, but I love the design. I plan to order it in green eventually, but I am content with my hummingbirds and roses for now!


----------



## corkyb

I have it but am not sure how to post it from my iphone.


----------



## droopydog33

I finally broke down I got my first Oberon. I'm soooooooooooo excited. It doesn't exactly match my skin, as I was going to go with a chocolate design eventually, but I saw this one and had to have it. Very happy I waited. The details are so much better in person. The oberon website doesn't do this one justice. Hope these pics give you all a better idea on how these look.


----------



## Pushka

corkyb said:


> I have it but am not sure how to post it from my iphone.


My son was saying last night that from his iphone he can post directly to photobucket. Not sure how though. You take nice photos Amanda, and I have that skin with the burnt orange Amazon lighted cover, I think so far it is my fav combo.


----------



## SailorMerry

corkyb said:


> I have it but am not sure how to post it from my iphone.


Plug your phone into your computer. If you go to your My Computer folder (or the Mac equivalent), you can directly access your pictures. They should be in a DCIM folder or whatever it's called.


----------



## kari

Red paisley photos are very pretty.  Nice detail.  Does the cover fold back flat at all?  It doesn't look like it would b/c of the wrap around design.  Just curious.


----------



## droopydog33




----------



## hudsonam

What's the current turnaround time on orders? Does anyone know? I'm just debating whether to order one now, or wait until I get back from vacation (or have it shipped to the hotel...   ).


----------



## droopydog33

I ordered mine last Tuesday 1/25  and recieved it this morning 1/31. I used USPS Priority Mail , but they were still trying to play catch up when I placed my order.


----------



## Guest

Oberon can be pretty slow to ship but they are more than worth it.


----------



## newborn

Love, love, love it sis!


----------



## Amy Corwin

I got my DecalGirl skin and my Oberon cover and I love it!
Here are the pictures. The first one, showing the front of the Kindle (sorry about the halo from the flash) shows a truer color for the Oberon cover. I got the red hummingbird cover.









Here is the second picture which gives you a better view of what the skin looks like with the cover.


----------



## pattyaz

Moosh said:


> Does anyone have a purple paisley they could please post pictures of?


I have a purple paisley cover. I will try to take pictures and post them today. It is a dark purple - very elegant. I love it!!


----------



## VujaDe

Amy Corwin said:


> I got my DecalGirl skin and my Oberon cover and I love it!
> Here are the pictures. The first one, showing the front of the Kindle (sorry about the halo from the flash) shows a truer color for the Oberon cover. I got the red hummingbird cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the second picture which gives you a better view of what the skin looks like with the cover.


That's a perfect combination! Love it!


----------



## hidden_user

I love the rich color red (and hummingbirds) of the Oberon covers ... it's Very sexy !!!
I couldn't use it ... too girly for me ... but would definitely get one for the GF


----------



## reb8

Hmm, this thread and a snowstorm make for a bad combination! After much debate I ordered the Celtic Hounds in wine. Now I am going to read - I am on my 3rd book in less than 2 weeks - I really love my kindle and can't wait for the cover.


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> I can always blame Neo...especially since she's gone...sunning in HI while some of us are iced in.


I just saw that!!!!!!!! From the pool side in Maui 

And I say Go for it Cobbie!!! We'll help you finding the right skin for both


----------



## Tubbytoes

Aww I have the best boyfriend in the world.
him - "What cover was it you wanted again?"
me - "RoH in sky blue"
him - "ordered"

That was totally out of no where and now I'm jumping for joy. The wait begins.


----------



## MAGreen

Tubbytoes said:


> Aww I have the best boyfriend in the world.
> him - "What cover was it you wanted again?"
> me - "RoH in sky blue"
> him - "ordered"
> 
> That was totally out of no where and now I'm jumping for joy. The wait begins.


How sweet! Gotta love a guy who supports your interests!


----------



## SailorMerry

Tubbytoes said:


> Aww I have the best boyfriend in the world.
> him - "What cover was it you wanted again?"
> me - "RoH in sky blue"
> him - "ordered"
> 
> That was totally out of no where and now I'm jumping for joy. The wait begins.


I smell a Valentine's Day present (and it smells like leather).


----------



## pattyaz

Okay - I finally managed to take some pictures of my Oberon purple paisley cover. This is a very hard cover to get accurate pictures of, but these are pretty close.
In sunlight:



























Inside - no light, no flash - this darker than it looks in person - but it is a dark, dark purple with no light:









Hope this helps those who are thinking about this cover! Also, just for reference, I do bend this cover all the way back to read and it goes pretty flat.


----------



## Reyn

That purple paisley is gorgeous!  If I didn't already have the purple ROH I would get that.  So I am wavering between the red and green paisley (wish it came in fern and it would be no contest!).  Maybe someday soon I can decide and pull the trigger.


----------



## kari

Oooo Purple Paisley is realllyyyy pretty!!  Thanks so much for posting pics!  Wow, very tempting.


----------



## pattyaz

Cobbie said:


> Paula, I hope you figure out how to post your Purple Paisley. I like my Red Paisley so much that I have been eyeing the purple one as well. Of course, then I'd have to find a skin that goes with both. I can always blame Neo...especially since she's gone...sunning in HI while some of us are iced in.


I am thinking about the same, but I have the purple and would love the red. I found the perfect skin for it too - thanks to Reyn's pictures.

Winter Sparkle by Decal Girl
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/53500


----------



## Guest

That's gorgeous Patty! Thanks so much for posting-I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## VujaDe

The purple paisley is amazing.
I have a purple Iris journal and the purple is truly rich and gorgeous.  You can't go wrong in choosing that color!


----------



## Tubbytoes

Theres a couple new skins ive been eyeing from decal girl.
Morning Song:








Lunar Eclipse:


----------



## AmusedDiva

Hi! Newbie here. I received my Oberon Black Roses yesterday. I looked to see if a pic was posted, and I am sure there must be, but I could not find it.

I got my Kindle for Christmas, so I am kinda late to the party.

I am so in love with this cover.


----------



## VujaDe

AmusedDiva said:


> Hi! Newbie here. I received my Oberon Black Roses yesterday. I looked to see if a pic was posted, and I am sure there must be, but I could not find it.
> 
> I got my Kindle for Christmas, so I am kinda late to the party.
> 
> I am so in love with this cover.


The Wild Roses in Black is STUNNING! Love the skin too!


----------



## ezri

ARG! now the Purple Paisley is back in the running! I had ALMOST set my mind on the red... 

The red is beautiful(my 20yo has the Sky Dragon in Red) But the purple. 

I can do it and say Heather made me right?


----------



## luvmy4brats

I've told you, you can always blame me for it


----------



## dio_dio

I have that library skin too!  I haven't applied it on my kindle yet though.. but I know it looks great with my chocolate medici .


----------



## Amy Corwin

Tubbytoes said:


> Theres a couple new skins ive been eyeing from decal girl.
> Morning Song:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunar Eclipse:


I love the new skins, too. All these dazzling colors...they are just gorgeous.


----------



## MartyS

Ordered a Dragonfly Pond cover for my K3 Monday, will post a pic or 2 when it comes in.

Now I just have to decide if it's worth it to convert some of my dragonfly pictures into screen savers...

If anyone is interested here's a few, feel free to use them:

http://www.science.widener.edu/~schultz/dflys/dragfly1.JPG
http://www.science.widener.edu/~schultz/dflys/dragfly2.JPG
http://www.science.widener.edu/~schultz/dflys/dragfly3.JPG

Looks like spoiler tags don't work here for images, so changed to links instead of showing them...


----------



## rainyday

MartyS said:


> Ordered a Dragonfly Pond cover for my K3 Monday, will post a pic or 2 when it comes in.
> 
> Now I just have to decide if it's worth it to convert some of my dragonfly pictures into screen savers...
> 
> If anyone is interested here's a few, feel free to use them:
> 
> http://www.science.widener.edu/~schultz/dflys/dragfly3.JPG


Ohhh.. that last one might just inspire me to look up how to create a screen saver to go with my Dragonflies in saddle K3 cover. Thanks...


----------



## Amiedoll

I'm so excited, my hubby got a k3 too so we are both going to get Oberons and share the lighted cover for night time reading (mainly I'll use my oberon and switch out the covers at bedtime since I go to bed later then Hubby anyway  ).

I have been obsessively looking at Oberon pics and have decided to get purple paisley (although I reserve the right to change my mind 10 times before I order it lol). I have the k2 purple humming birds and it is so gorgeous that I know I want purple again. Hubby is looking at the tree of life, world tree, and celtic hounds designs and really likes the wine coloured ones. I can't wait to get them, its been less then a week and I already really miss using my k2 Oberon so much.


----------



## april31099

Amiedoll said:


> I'm so excited, my hubby got a k3 too so we are both going to get Oberons and share the lighted cover for night time reading (mainly I'll use my oberon and switch out the covers at bedtime since I go to bed later then Hubby anyway  ).
> 
> I have been obsessively looking at Oberon pics and have decided to get purple paisley (although I reserve the right to change my mind 10 times before I order it lol). I have the k2 purple humming birds and it is so gorgeous that I know I want purple again. Hubby is looking at the tree of life, world tree, and celtic hounds designs and really likes the wine coloured ones. I can't wait to get them, its been less then a week and I already really miss using my k2 Oberon so much.


My brother just got World Tree in saddle, very nice cover for a guy! How is the purple in person? Everyone's pictures always look a different color. Is it like an eggplant kind of color or brighter? I had the m-edge go in purple for my K2 and it was a very nice shade of purple. My Oberon is saddle, decided to play it safe!


----------



## droopydog33

Cobbie said:


> droopydog33, I think that's a beautiful combo. I'll have to go and find that skin. I see you got the dragonfly charm. Mine came with the butterfly. I wonder if they will come up with a paisley one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amy, love this! I've always liked that skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kari, my Red Paisley doesn't fold back as flat as my Avenue of Trees but it's getting better with use. I had a Red River Garden but I can't remember whether or not it started out this way. IMO, it's not enough to avoid getting the wrap-around design.
> 
> Paula, I hope you figure out how to post your Purple Paisley. I like my Red Paisley so much that I have been eyeing the purple one as well. Of course, then I'd have to find a skin that goes with both. I can always blame Neo...especially since she's gone...sunning in HI while some of us are iced in.


Thanks. It's Before The Storm. I saw that someone's red Paisley came with the butterfly, so I requested the dragonfly in the special shipping instructions and got it instead. Wasn't sure they would do that, but glad they did.

Link to skin

http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50307


----------



## texasmuse

OK, I must be a complete idiot, as I cannot figure out how to post pics to this board!!  Can someone give me some tips?  I have a new Avenue of Trees cover that I'm dying to show off!

Thanks!!


----------



## droopydog33

texasmuse said:


> OK, I must be a complete idiot, as I cannot figure out how to post pics to this board!! Can someone give me some tips? I have a new Avenue of Trees cover that I'm dying to show off!
> 
> Thanks!!


upload your pics for free to Photobucket (that's the one I use). Copy link of your pic. Click insert image on here then paste. Really easy.

http://photobucket.com/


----------



## texasmuse

ok - let's see if this works









hopefully this worked!


----------



## texasmuse

OK, I did everything you said, but I used flickr instead of photobucket.  I must still be doing something wrong.


----------



## Mauvaise

texasmuse said:


> OK, I did everything you said, but I used flickr instead of photobucket. I must still be doing something wrong.


I like photobucket because it gives you the link for HTML, or message boards, or even just hyperlink. I don't know if Flicker does as well, but you'll want to use the link that is in brackets [ ] instead of less than/more than signs < >.


----------



## texasmuse

One more time with:







[/url]
IMG_3312 by Texas McManus, on Flickr[/img]


----------



## texasmuse

Ok, I have no clue what I'm doing wrong...could it be something weird b/c I'm using a Mac? I found the BB code, which uses [ ] and used that. but still don't get to see my pretty cover here...


----------



## Mauvaise

I'm not sure what you're doing wrong, but at least you can click on the link and see the cover!  It looks very pretty


----------



## Tubbytoes

texasmuse said:


> Ok, I have no clue what I'm doing wrong...could it be something weird b/c I'm using a Mac? I found the BB code, which uses [ ] and used that. but still don't get to see my pretty cover here...


Here you go:


----------



## Amiedoll

april31099 said:


> My brother just got World Tree in saddle, very nice cover for a guy! How is the purple in person? Everyone's pictures always look a different color. Is it like an eggplant kind of color or brighter? I had the m-edge go in purple for my K2 and it was a very nice shade of purple. My Oberon is saddle, decided to play it safe!


The purple is absolutely gorgeous, in normal around the house light it is a very deep rich purple, and in sunlight it looks like this










Thats my k2i cover, although it looks more blue in my pic then it is in real life


----------



## texasmuse

Thanks Tubbytoes!!


----------



## AmusedDiva

Oh Ami, that is so gorgeous.  Such a rich purple.


----------



## Amiedoll

I was thinking of getting another colour Oberon this time around, but I just can't lol, I love my purple one so much (I'm keeping it and re-purposing it as a diary cover since I don't want to let it go ). I absolutely love this design too, but since I am keeping this one I thought it was time to try a different pattern 

In this pic with my matching skin its a bit more true to it's actual colour bit still a little more blue then it is in real life (I took these pics with my camera phone).


----------



## bordercollielady

I posted this on a different thread - but here is my Sky Blue () Hummingbird Oberon. Its pretty - just not sky blue.. at least not Denver sky blue..hah!


----------



## MartyS

rainyday said:


> Ohhh.. that last one might just inspire me to look up how to create a screen saver to go with my Dragonflies in saddle K3 cover. Thanks...


I did the screensaver hack on my K3 and have been working on my dragonfly pictures, I posted them here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5659.msg885114.html#msg885114


----------



## rainyday

MartyS said:


> I did the screensaver hack on my K3 and have been working on my dragonfly pictures, I posted them here:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5659.msg885114.html#msg885114


VERY nice... thanks


----------



## Tubbytoes

bordercollielady said:


> I posted this on a different thread - but here is my Sky Blue () Hummingbird Oberon. Its pretty - just not sky blue.. at least not Denver sky blue..hah!


I too ordered a "sky blue" cover earlier this week. I know its not going to be "Sky" blue, but I actually really like the shade of blue yours came out in.


----------



## skyblue

Tubbytoes said:


> I too ordered a "sky blue" cover earlier this week. I know its not going to be "Sky" blue, but I actually really like the shade of blue yours came out in.


I have a sky blue roof of heaven and the color looks nothing like yours. I think yours looks more like a lovely turquoise while mine is a true blue. I enjoy seeing the variations in colors. Thanks for sharing your photo.

I really love the purple hummingbirds, too. If I could, i'd have a whole Oberon wardrobe.


----------



## SailorMerry

Woo, I got my Celtic Hounds in Wine! Pics, of course:


























No wool for me:









My babies!


----------



## MINImum

ScaryMerry said:


> Woo, I got my Celtic Hounds in Wine! Pics, of course:


It's gorgeous! (Of course, I'm biased.  ) I also love your screensaver. I need to figure out that screensaver hack one of these days and get some decent pictures on mine.


----------



## AmusedDiva

That is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Tubbytoes

This is going to be a lonnngggg weekend.
Scheduled Delivery: Monday, 02/07/2011

@scarymerry: I LOVE that combo. Makes me want to redo mine and I haven't even got my cover yet!


----------



## Guest

I got my cover today!  Here are some pics. It's stormy here so no natural light pics yet. The one of it next to my Kindle is the most accurate. It's a very rich and beautiful purple!



















With my DH's ROH cover and K1(they changed their dyes so that's why they are two different purples):


----------



## Bonbonlover

NYC... absolutely gorgeous!! 

Great to see yours next to your DH's. Yours appears more Plum. I tell ya, a picture is worth a thousand words. Thanks!!



Stormy in NYC today?? Here in Calif I am sitting in 72 degree sunny weather. Doors are open and everyone is in shorts, T-shirt and flip-flops...


----------



## bordercollielady

Both colors  are very pretty!  I think  I like  the bluer purple more but then I'm a "blue"  type person.  It really works with the Paisley  pattern.


----------



## Guest

My DH inherited my K1 and the ROH cover. I told him I'd get him a different one if he thought the purple was too girly but he actually likes it. He wants to take the charm off but I keep forgetting to show him how to do it..LOL

I'm really happy with the Paisley. It's gorgeous and it folds back very nicely!


----------



## Guest

Bonbonlover said:


> Stormy in NYC today?? Here in Calif I am sitting in 72 degree sunny weather. Doors are open and everyone is in shorts, T-shirt and flip-flops...


Yeah I know...I have two close friends who live in So.Cal and they love to rub it in...LOL! I send them pics of the snow and ice we get here it just blows their minds...LOL!!


----------



## Cindy416

I love your purple paisley, NYC. Beautiful!


----------



## AmusedDiva

Such gorgeousness NYC.  Love that skin with the cover...perfection.


----------



## PraiseGod13

I really like the new purple a lot better.  That paisley is just unbelievably gorgeous!  And, your skin couldn't be a better match.  Awesome combo!!


----------



## skyblue

I really love your new purple paisley Oberon!  It coordinates beautifully with your skin!


----------



## Guest

I love purple but you're right..it's not always easy to find pretty purple skins!


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> NYC, that's exactly the cover I was going to order tonight. I have the red Paisley and like it so much I wanted the purple. I was trying to take advantage of the DG 20% off code and kept finding more skins with blue in them that I liked rather than purple that I ended up talking myself into ordering the blue Roof of Heaven.
> 
> Your combo is beautiful! Purple...right? Paisley...right? The one I've been really, really wanting. And here I have a blue ROH coming all because of skins!  How ridiculous is that...lol?


Wow! What skin(s) did you decide on? I love my blue ROH!


----------



## MINImum

NYC: It's gorgeous! I love the paisley anyway, but in purple it's just stunning. And I much prefer the "new" purple to the old purple in your picture.


----------



## maries

NYCKindleFan said:


> I love purple but you're right..it's not always easy to find pretty purple skins!


Decalgirl has some new ones that include purple. Here is one:
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/64812
Remember the sale this weekend. Another thread has the 20% off coupon code.


----------



## Bonbonlover

This would look lovely with a purple cover!


----------



## skyblue

Wow, Cobbie! Those are skins are rockin'!


----------



## Neo

2 Oberons and 3 (!!!!!!) skins all at once?? Tsk tsk tsk Cobbie  . Wondering howmany unused skins you have left over from your last haul  

But hey, I'm so glad I'm obviously not the only one frequently changing skins    

ETA: gorgeous choices, I have to say!!!!


----------



## KozysMom

I finally got my skin (from Gelaskins) on my Kindle and it's all decked out now! Here's a couple of pictures! I just love it!


----------



## Guest

Looks great KozysMom!


----------



## Bonbonlover

really nice combo KozysMom! I love the green Paisley... and beautiful skin.


----------



## skyblue

Sweet, KozysMom!


----------



## teeitup

Tubbytoes said:


> This is going to be a lonnngggg weekend.
> Scheduled Delivery: Monday, 02/07/2011
> 
> @scarymerry: I LOVE that combo. Makes me want to redo mine and I haven't even got my cover yet!


Know what you mean Tubbytoes ~ it was a lonnnnnngggggg weekend. My cover was due on 2/3/11 but because of the snowstorm was delayed but I just checked the tracker and it is on the truck for delivery TODAY!!!! Yay, now I hope my skins arrive from Amazon today too as they were scheduled for the 5th. It will be a long day at work today but oh, the fun when I get home to actually have it in my hands. Will post pics later this week when I try out the skins (got two).


----------



## VujaDe

Cobbie said:


> You might want to put on your sunglasses. I like lots of color.


That Coral Peacock will be my new skin! I love it!


----------



## Tubbytoes

It's here finally! Didn't take TOO long - 6 days. These pictures were takin near a window and with a crappy cellphone camera. The actual blue is darker in person. I LOVE it though!


----------



## AmusedDiva

Tubby, totally gorgeous.

I adore the Oberon covers.  I love looking at Oberon porn.


----------



## Guest

Beautiful cover Tubbytoes!

I am now impatiently waiting for Oberon to ship the organizer I ordered last week. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Jayniepanda

Hi all!
I'm brand new here from deep-frozen Saskatchewan, but just wanted to say thanks to everyone for the super pictures.  I don't even own a Kindle yet, but am already spending way too many hours pondering over an Oberon cover.
I am thinking the DaVinci, probably in blue, but maybe saddle.  Being British and a Capricorn, I lean more towards the classic, simple designs.  If anyone has a pic of this in saddle, I'd love to see it.  Thanks to jellybeanicecream many pages back for the blue DaVinci pic - that has helped my decision immensely, although it only took me a week to figure out that the posts are in reverse chronological order!  LOL - I'm such a newbie   
Looking forward to figuring it all out.


----------



## Mauvaise

ayuryogini said:


> I thought I would share my new combo as well, as many of you were kind of enough to join in my "Oberon watch" a couple weeks ago.....(snip)


Wasn't sure how to link to a past page, but I knew I had commented on the Davinci in saddle, so I found the original post and required so you could see it.


----------



## Jayniepanda

WOW!  Thanks so much Mauvaise - you are super speedy.
What a gorgeous cover ...... now perhaps I'll be forced to add the Lettereater or Bookshelf skin to my shopping list 
I appreciate your help.


----------



## Mauvaise

Jayniepanda said:


> WOW! Thanks so much Mauvaise - you are super speedy.
> What a gorgeous cover ...... now perhaps I'll be forced to add the Lettereater or Bookshelf skin to my shopping list
> I appreciate your help.


My pleasure. The Davinci in saddle is stunning, very classy looking, I wish they offered it in the iPad cover.

I have the lettereater skin on my Kindle and I just live it, that little guy just makes me smile.


----------



## Sheldon

Mauvaise said:


> Wasn't sure how to link to a past page, but I knew I had commented on the Davinci in saddle, so I found the original post and required so you could see it.


gorgeous..I am highly debating with myself the same combination or same decal w Tree of life. Is your decal matte or glossy?


----------



## Mauvaise

rosey22 said:


> gorgeous..I am highly debating with myself the same combination or same decal w Tree of life. Is your decal matte or glossy?


That isn't my cover/skin. It was a post from a few dozen or more pages pack. I just knew I commented on it so I could find the picture again for *Jayniepanda.*

I have the Celtic hounds in Wine with the Letter Eater decal. I went with matte, myself, and like it better for the Kindle than the glossy finish (which I picked for my cell phone).


----------



## bordercollielady

Mauvaise said:


> Wasn't sure how to link to a past page, but I knew I had commented on the Davinci in saddle, so I found the original post and required so you could see it.


Gorgeous.. this may be my next Oberon.


----------



## sparklemotion

Very nice! I love the Da Vinci in saddle, it's what I have as well. It's definitely my favorite of the Oberon covers.


----------



## Neo

What Cobbie, a third Oberon now?? <shakes head>


----------



## KozysMom

I thought about the DaVinci.  It will probably be my next cover.  Very classy!  I wish they made it in the wine color.  I bet it would be beautiful!  Seems like there was a picture posted in a thread where they had a pewter key hanging from bungee cord.  It was really cute!


----------



## sparklemotion

KozysMom said:


> I thought about the DaVinci. It will probably be my next cover. Very classy! I wish they made it in the wine color. I bet it would be beautiful! Seems like there was a picture posted in a thread where they had a pewter key hanging from bungee cord. It was really cute!


I believe they used to make it in wine, but no longer. I recall seeing a pic of it on here once. Maybe you could special request it? I have it in saddle and mine came with the little key you mentioned. Love it.


----------



## Meemo

Mauvaise said:


> Wasn't sure how to link to a past page, but I knew I had commented on the Davinci in saddle, so I found the original post and required so you could see it.


The Saddle DaVinci and the Library skin is one of those perfect combinations. I just love it. Maybe for my next Kindle....


----------



## Pierrep99

I just received my cover I ordered last Friday. I got the bold Celtic in black. I mulled over a few choices and am very happy with my choice. It looks great. Now that I actually see one in person, the pictures really don't do them justice. It looks like a book Henry VIII would have carried around.  OK, maybe a stretch but these covers look classy. The same day I ordered a skin from decal girl which has not yet arrived but now I'm having second thoughts about even putting it on. The graphite Kindle blends well with the black cover and keeps the focus on the cover. I guess when it arrives I will have to decide on that.


----------



## MartyS

Mine finally arrived.
Really hard to get pictures to match the actual color, it's a little darker than shown here.


























And one with my mighty bright clipped on:


----------



## teeitup

FINALLY, my covers/skins made it through the snowstorm, safe and sound. I'm not able to get natural light pics because of the snow but the wait was worth it ~ hope I'm not posting too many pics but I always appreciated looking at others as it helped me to decide. The last pic is the Monet-Garden at Giverny skin I got for using in spring/summer and the cover is a little more representative of the actual color, which is almost a chocolaty wine.


----------



## splashes99

How funny!  I just received my Oberon Celtic Hounds in Wine yesterday too!


----------



## VujaDe

I converted another person not only to buy a kindle but an oberon cover!
My next door neighbor got her kindle and oberon yesterday.  She ordered the Celtic Hounds in black and at first I was disappointed because I had expected something a little more flashy like I would order but when I saw it in person...OH MY!  It's GORGEOUS.  
Seeing it in wine is something spectacular! 
I guess you really can't go wrong with any Oberon cover!


----------



## AmusedDiva

Marty and tee, those covers are drop dead stunning.


----------



## Bonbonlover

so is the dragonfly "Sky blue" supposed to be the same as the Dragonfly "sky blue"?

MartyS's dragonfly looks more teal while Tubbytoes's ROH looks much more like the sky on a clear day? Looks like they both have recently arrived so I would think same dye lot hummm maybe it is just different camera lighting but hummm


----------



## leslieray

MartyS and Teeitup, beautiful Oberon covers!!!! Love the wine and love the "teal" blue as well! I have Dragonfly Pond in fern green, but love it in this new shade of blue!!

Hope you both enjoy your new treasures!!!


----------



## MartyS

Bonbonlover said:


> so is the dragonfly "Sky blue" supposed to be the same as the Dragonfly "sky blue"?
> 
> MartyS's dragonfly looks more teal while Tubbytoes's ROH looks much more like the sky on a clear day? Looks like they both have recently arrived so I would think same dye lot hummm maybe it is just different camera lighting but hummm


It really does depend on the lighting, indoors mine can look almost navy, out in the sunlight it's not really sky blue but much closer than in indoor light, I used a bounce flash indoors and tried to match the color to what it looks like under bright indoor light when adjusting the photos. Shades of blue are a pain to try and reproduce in a photo even with all the digital tools... Even tried using my scanner and it didn't really get the color right either. The leather is smooth and fairly reflective so the leather color gets mixed with whatever lighting you're using, and blue is really sensitive to this type of "mixing".


----------



## bordercollielady

The dragonfly  does look a lot like my "teal"  Hummingbird.  Mine is  between teal  and  a peacock blue..  but not sky blue.


----------



## Tubbytoes

Bonbonlover said:


> so is the dragonfly "Sky blue" supposed to be the same as the Dragonfly "sky blue"?
> 
> MartyS's dragonfly looks more teal while Tubbytoes's ROH looks much more like the sky on a clear day? Looks like they both have recently arrived so I would think same dye lot hummm maybe it is just different camera lighting but hummm


Mine is actually more teal in person, like the hummingbird and Dragonfly ones. The sunlight makes it look A LOT lighter than what it is, and using a cellphone really didn't help the actual color. I have tried to get a better color shot but its almost impossible with my phone camera.


----------



## teeitup

leslieray said:


> MartyS and Teeitup, beautiful Oberon covers!!!! Love the wine and love the "teal" blue as well! I have Dragonfly Pond in fern green, but love it in this new shade of blue!!
> 
> Hope you both enjoy your new treasures!!!


Thanks! I'm so glad I decided to get one and when it first came, it seemed darker than the pictures on here but as I kept looking at it, the deep richness of the color made me think of old time books that have been around for years. We're supposed to have temps in the 60's next week so hopefully all the snow will be gone and I can take a picture with natural light so I can compare. I'm already thinking about getting something lighter and totally different for me this summer so I'll keep checking this thread. I'm a "red" person myself but the purple paisley is growing on me.


----------



## Guest

I got my Tree of Life organizer today! I love it and think my Oberon addiction is satisfied for now. 










I LOVE the button!


----------



## teeitup

That green Tree of Life is beautiful!


----------



## HappyGuy

I wonder who the artist is for Oberon.


----------



## pattyaz

I just had to share with other people who care  ....   My dear hubby just ordered me a second Oberon for my birthday this week.  I already adore my purple paisley.....  He picked out Van Gogh's Sky in sky blue.  I hope my sky blue is just like more teal blue covers I have seen posted lately.  I can't wait to see it in real life!


----------



## Bonbonlover

oh that was very sweet of him. I am sure you will love the Van Gogh Sky!!


----------



## Guest

Just wanted to show off my Oberon collection! From left to right, my Paisley K2 cover in purple, Tree of Life small organizer in green, ROH K1 cover in purple, Forest small journal in green, and Celtic Oak card holder in Fern. I love Oberon!


----------



## pattyaz

NYCKindleFan said:


>


Gorgeous!! You must be a purple and green lover  ! Thanks for posting the beautiful picture.


----------



## SailorMerry

NYCKindleFan said:


> Just wanted to show off my Oberon collection! From left to right, my Paisley K2 cover in purple, Tree of Life small organizer in green, ROH K1 cover in purple, Forest small journal in green, and Celtic Oak card holder in Fern. I love Oberon!


What a beautiful collection! I wish that they still made the purple RoH- I would _love_ to have one for my K3. Here's my (very small) collection that I posted several pages back, composed of my K3 and iPad covers:


----------



## neo_gr8est1

NYCKindleFan said:


> Just wanted to show off my Oberon collection! From left to right, my Paisley K2 cover in purple, Tree of Life small organizer in green, ROH K1 cover in purple, Forest small journal in green, and Celtic Oak card holder in Fern. I love Oberon!


Awesome collection!

How much of a size difference is there between an Oberon for K1 and K3?


----------



## mistyd107

I was very skeptical about trying oberon's again for K3 given I have hand issues but given a red paisley as a gift and I must say I'm beyond pleased.  The added weight of the oberon actually makes me feel as if I'm holding a book the K3 alone is so light.  Also looks fantastic with my skin it Texas Rangers baseball Skin.  Will post pics on Tuesday in  the meantime must hold off on my other oberon favs Celtic hounds in Wine, Celtic Spiral in blue and Medici in chocolate.  Still amazed at the difference in the K2 & K3 oberon covers but thrilled.


----------



## skyblue

NYC and ScaryMerry, your Oberons are gorgeous!


----------



## mistyd107

thought I'd share my red paisley/Texas Rangers combo







and


----------



## VujaDe

mistyd107 said:


> thought I'd share my red paisley/Texas Rangers combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and


I love it!


----------



## BlondeStylus

splashes99 said:


> How funny! I just received my Oberon Celtic Hounds in Wine yesterday too!


How beautiful~! I may have to go with the Medici in wine if they will do it in wine.
Thanks for sharing those pics!


----------



## AmusedDiva

Thank you all for posting your pics.  Now I want ANOTHER Oberon cover.

I wish they would make some Icon Journal designs available for the the K3. I love the dragonfly and lotus designs, in regular and luxe.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

I do love all these beauteous pix. I got a custom cover for my Amazon lighted so I'm going to switch to it for awhile but I'm considering which Oberon for spring. I'm leaning towards this:


----------



## Neo

Congrats Cobbie!!!!!!! Pics pleeeaaaaaaaase


----------



## Indy

I'm on the fence.  I love my m-edge cover, the inside suede stuff is really comfortable to hold, it's still pretty, etc.  The oberon covers are so nice, that I think it would definitely outlive my K2 and then be unusable for anything else.  

The next kindle I buy however, would like to be dressed in a fleur-de-lys cover.  Maybe in wine, but the blue looks gorgeous too.  Has anyone seen one of those in person?


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie, please post photos! We want to see your new Oberon!


----------



## ILoveMyKindle

*I have the K3 Avenue of Trees in Fern. This is my 3rd Oberon cover to date (others included: K2 Tree of Life in Green, K2 Peacock in Blue). Anyway....anyway! I ordered some Dr. Marten's Wonder Balsam based on the post below from "hidden_user." I have high hopes it will darken the green just a bit and bring out the contrast of the avenue. Any thoughts from anyone??*


hidden_user said:


> I gave the Bold Celtic a little love since yesterday when I received it. I did some antiquing with leather cleaner/conditioner, Dr. Marten's Wonder Balsam, Blundstone Boot Polish and heat. I'm digging the rich patina and "hand" as a result. It still feels new, but looks aged and I won't worry about the first scratch, stain or accident now LOL


----------



## skyblue

Gorgeous, Cobbie!  Probably because it is identical to my Oberon!   Thanks for posting the photo.  Obviously I love it!  Enjoy!


----------



## Neo

Oh wow Cobbie, this is stunning!!!!! I really like the new "sky blue" better then the old one, as I find it has more depth. Enjoy it  !!!!!


----------



## bordercollielady

That's the color of my Sky Blue  Hummingbird..  guess they are using it for other patterns  too.  I've grown to love mine!  Hope you do too.


----------



## Kelly (Michigan)

I also like the new blue but I must say I prefer the plum purple to the new purple.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Cobbie said:


> U2C, I have that cover in taupe and love it. An application of the Cadillac Lotion really brought out the color enhancing the design.
> 
> I received my sky blue ROH yesterday and it's definitely more turquoise than what I thought the sky blue color would look like. Now I have to pretend the blue DG skins that I just got match the turquoise.


I need to buy some Cadillac obviously. The sky blue ROH sounds ... well ... heavenly and it looks even better than it sounds. That is really tempting, Cobbie.


----------



## pattyaz

Cobbie said:


>


Beautiful!! My sky blue Van Gogh cover shipped today and I hope it is the beautiful "new" sky blue. I, too, much prefer it to the "old" sky blue. I will try to post pictures when it arrives.


----------



## sparklemotion

That is a really gorgeous blue, I love it!


----------



## Amy Corwin

Okay--this is a question for you guys, as in males--I just bought a Kindle for my husband for his birthday. I'd like to get him a cover and I love my Oberon, but I'm terrified I'll wind up buying something he thinks is "girlie" (sorry ladies).

Are there any covers that you men don't mind using in public?


----------



## sparklemotion

I'm not a guy, but I think the Bold Celtic is a good basic one that isn't feminine at all.


----------



## MartyS

Amy Corwin said:


> Okay--this is a question for you guys, as in males--I just bought a Kindle for my husband for his birthday. I'd like to get him a cover and I love my Oberon, but I'm terrified I'll wind up buying something he thinks is "girlie" (sorry ladies).
> 
> Are there any covers that you men don't mind using in public?


I'd think about color more than the design, I was happy my sky blue was darker than the pictures, was gambling it would be based on recent reports...

As for the designs, when I went through them a few weeks ago I only saw a few that I thought were too "girlie" (flowers, butterfly), of course I got the dragonfly pond and some might think that isn't very manly but they are my favorite bug to photograph so it went to the top of the list pretty fast.


----------



## april31099

My brother got world tree in saddle, he wanted something kind of plain and more masculine.  It's a nice cover!


----------



## Amy Corwin

Thank you for the suggestions! I agree that color will have a lot to do with it.
I'm really attracted to the tree ones and/or the dragonfly one because he's a biologist, but I'll have to see what he says. While I'd like to surprise him, I don't want him to be disappointed, so I think I'll need to forward some of your suggestions and see what he thinks. 

I do love the dragonfly one, though.


----------



## hudsonam

april31099 said:


> My brother got world tree in saddle, he wanted something kind of plain and more masculine. It's a nice cover!


And I happen to have a new one listed on the Buy, Sell, Trade board...   It's definitely a beautiful cover. Oh wait, mine is the Tree of Life, not World Tree.


----------



## ILoveMyKindle

Hello, Everyone! I want to talk more about how you are using leather products on your Oberon goodies. I used some Coach leather lotion on my K3 Avenue of Trees in Fern. I didn't see a whole lot of difference. I'm wanting something to make the details pop, and maybe make the leather "Glow" a little more. I've ordered some Dr. Marten's Wonder Balsam. Has anyone else tried that product?

Also, I'm just dying to order Celtic Hounds in Wine. ScaryMerry's pics have made me very jealous. 

So, if anyone has any thoughts about the leather products, please do tell...and show us some before/after photos.


----------



## maries

Amy Corwin said:


> Thank you for the suggestions! I agree that color will have a lot to do with it.
> I'm really attracted to the tree ones and/or the dragonfly one because he's a biologist, but I'll have to see what he says. While I'd like to surprise him, I don't want him to be disappointed, so I think I'll need to forward some of your suggestions and see what he thinks.
> 
> I do love the dragonfly one, though.


My husband has the Bold Celtic in fern. A very nice green - more like an olive I think. It looks nice with the graphite kindle. I have the red ginkgo and I don't need to worry that he will want to borrow it.


----------



## Tubbytoes

ILoveMyKindle said:


> Hello, Everyone! I want to talk more about how you are using leather products on your Oberon goodies. I used some Coach leather lotion on my K3 Avenue of Trees in Fern. I didn't see a whole lot of difference. I'm wanting something to make the details pop, and maybe make the leather "Glow" a little more. I've ordered some Dr. Marten's Wonder Balsam. Has anyone else tried that product?
> 
> Also, I'm just dying to order Celtic Hounds in Wine. ScaryMerry's pics have made me very jealous.
> 
> So, if anyone has any thoughts about the leather products, please do tell...and show us some before/after photos.


Oberon Recommends using Cadillac Boot & Shoe Care Leather Lotion.
http://www.cadillacshoe.com/cadillacshoe/Conditioners/Boot_and_ShoeCare.html

It can also be found for sale in some shoe, leather shops or shoe repair shops, or even on amazon.


----------



## kuklachica

Could someone tell me how dark the red is in the Oberon covers? It's hard to really judge by the pictures... is it more of a cherry red or closer to a brick red?

Thanks!


----------



## sparklemotion

Tubbytoes said:


> Oberon Recommends using Cadillac Boot & Shoe Care Leather Lotion.
> http://www.cadillacshoe.com/cadillacshoe/Conditioners/Boot_and_ShoeCare.html
> 
> It can also be found for sale in some shoe, leather shops or shoe repair shops, or even on amazon.


For anyone who has used this, did it make your cover darker? I want to use something, but I'm afraid of changing the color.


----------



## maries

kuklachica said:


> Could someone tell me how dark the red is in the Oberon covers? It's hard to really judge by the pictures... is it more of a cherry red or closer to a brick red?
> 
> Thanks!


I agree the red in the K3 pics looks different than in the journals so I was anxious waiting for my red ginkgo. Some people described it as Heinz Ketchup red and I would agree - at least for mine. Mine looks very close to the Amazon burgundy cover I was using.

I think of cherry red as brighter than the Oberon red and brick having more brown. I am very happy with the red. I hope this helps you some.


----------



## kuklachica

maries said:


> I agree the red in the K3 pics looks different than in the journals so I was anxious waiting for my red ginkgo. Some people described it as Heinz Ketchup red and I would agree - at least for mine. Mine looks very close to the Amazon burgundy cover I was using.
> 
> I think of cherry red as brighter than the Oberon red and brick having more brown. I am very happy with the red. I hope this helps you some.


Yes, thank you!


----------



## Guest

Amy Corwin said:


> Okay--this is a question for you guys, as in males--I just bought a Kindle for my husband for his birthday. I'd like to get him a cover and I love my Oberon, but I'm terrified I'll wind up buying something he thinks is "girlie" (sorry ladies).
> 
> Are there any covers that you men don't mind using in public?


My husband loves the Roof of Heaven cover he inherited from me.


----------



## Guest

ILoveMyKindle said:


> Hello, Everyone! I want to talk more about how you are using leather products on your Oberon goodies. I used some Coach leather lotion on my K3 Avenue of Trees in Fern. I didn't see a whole lot of difference. I'm wanting something to make the details pop, and maybe make the leather "Glow" a little more. I've ordered some Dr. Marten's Wonder Balsam. Has anyone else tried that product?
> 
> Also, I'm just dying to order Celtic Hounds in Wine. ScaryMerry's pics have made me very jealous.
> 
> So, if anyone has any thoughts about the leather products, please do tell...and show us some before/after photos.


I've never put anything on my Oberons and they look wonderful. Oberon actually cautions against using many products, especially those that contain oils.


----------



## teeitup

mistyd107 said:


> thought I'd share my red paisley/Texas Rangers combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and


Thanks for posting this!! I just got my first Oberon (Celtic Hounds in wine) but I'm a huge Texas Rangers fan and red is my favorite color so this has me thinking I might need to order another cover (maybe this summer during baseball season). That skin is nice and might even work with my wine cover but I wish there was one with a little more red in it. This place is dangerous to my bank account!!


----------



## hellycon40

Raiden333 said:


> Here's my pic of my World Tree I got yesterday. Because of the flash the green is _slightly_ darker in person than it appears here, but not by much.


I really like yours... love green


----------



## mistyd107

teeitup said:


> Thanks for posting this!! I just got my first Oberon (Celtic Hounds in wine) but I'm a huge Texas Rangers fan and red is my favorite color so this has me thinking I might need to order another cover (maybe this summer during baseball season). That skin is nice and might even work with my wine cover but I wish there was one with a little more red in it. This place is dangerous to my bank account!!


your welcome I LOVE MY Rangers(though I am ticked at them right now for the MY Situation) I got the skin from Skin it and there are a few to choose from including a replica of the Red Jersey. Celtic hounds in wine may very well be my next oberon, but I love the skin so much I may not care if it matches all that well


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Wow, these are all so gorgeous! I want them all.


----------



## Guest

I love them all, but especially like the red dragon.


----------



## karin

I got my marigold wild roses last week. This is a very difficult color to photograph well, partly because it looks so different in different lighting. I still didn't get it really right, but these are close to how it looks in natural lighting. Indoors it reads more pumpkin-y, and I'll admit I was a little ambivalent about it at first. It's really grown on me, though. I think it's really striking, and I like it a lot. 

















Hope the pictures help someone! The ones posted in this thread have been so useful to me.


----------



## Bonbonlover

That is stunning! I love the "pumpkin"!!


----------



## albianne

Very nice, thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## karin

Thank you for the nice comments, all!  

Albianne, has your cover arrived yet?


----------



## sparklemotion

Oh wow, I think it's really gorgeous, Karin!


----------



## maries

Your "pumpkin" roses cover is striking and great choice of a skin to compliment it!


----------



## PraiseGod13

What a gorgeous combo!!  Every time I see the wild rose cover I fall in love with the rose "button" all over again.  The artisan touch of Oberon just blows me away.


----------



## hudsonam

I got an Oberon (saddle TOL) sold it right away, got a Noreve yesterday, and now I want an Oberon again.   I love the rose button!


----------



## leslieray

Beautiful Marigold Oberon, Karin!!


----------



## albianne

Well I am embarrassed to admit I cannot figure out how to post pics of my new oberon and journal covers.  I uploaded 4 pics to facebook but when I copy and paste (I thought I had copied and pasted one of the image tags, cannot figure out how to copy and paste all 4 image tags).  I came over here to the kindle board clicked on the insert image icon and pasted the image tag but when I posted nothing shows up.  Can anyone help, I am not very computer savvy but have posted loads of pics on places like kijiji when I sell stuff and it was so easy all I had to do is click on post image and it took me directly to "my computer" where the pics are stored.  I have a MAC and use iphoto and .  Any help advice appreciated, thanks


----------



## albianne

Hopefully this photobucket link will work. It's a link to my new babies Marigold Ginkgo + Red/Marigold Buddha Icon journal, my Red Fossil Sutter in the background along with my well worn Tan Fossil Sutter. I love the color it is exactly as I anticipated and would call it a true marigold just like the flowers, although surprisingly it blends in very well with my worn Tan Sutter

http://s57.photobucket.com/albums/g238/albianne/


----------



## leslieray

Albienne, that is a gorgeous mix of color,  red with the marigold!!! Very nice!!


----------



## mistyd107

albianne said:


> Well I am embarrassed to admit I cannot figure out how to post pics of my new oberon and journal covers. I uploaded 4 pics to facebook but when I copy and paste (I thought I had copied and pasted one of the image tags, cannot figure out how to copy and paste all 4 image tags). I came over here to the kindle board clicked on the insert image icon and pasted the image tag but when I posted nothing shows up. Can anyone help, I am not very computer savvy but have posted loads of pics on places like kijiji when I sell stuff and it was so easy all I had to do is click on post image and it took me directly to "my computer" where the pics are stored. I have a MAC and use iphoto and . Any help advice appreciated, thanks


upload the pics from iphoto to flickr. then copy the thelink from your photo stream between the image tags


----------



## albianne

OK will try again


----------



## albianne

Thanks cobbie, I think I've got it,lol


----------



## corkyb

OMG.  I am loving that ginko.  I have it in red for my Dx.  It is gorgeous in both of those.  Is the buddha a journal?  What size?  What fabulous combinations you have made.  Ihave the red Sutter bag and I now think I must have the ginko k3 and the buddha something or other.  I wonder if I could find a tan sutter.  I do have the yellow and I took it out of it's package tonight.  Maybe I could darken it a bit with some leather lotion.


----------



## Bonbonlover

absolutely beautiful Albianne. That is a beautiful collection you have there!


----------



## maries

My K3 is in the red ginkgo and I LOVE IT!  It took me weeks to decide and very happy with my choice.


----------



## Bonbonlover

I would love to see Oberon use the Acanthus Leaf design more. Preferable for kindle and iPad!


----------



## maries

Bonbonlover said:


> I would love to see Oberon use the Acanthus Leaf design more. Preferable for kindle and iPad!


I love the acanthus lead design and emailed them regarding my hope that they would make kindle covers using this pattern. I would think that ereader covers make up a good portion of their sales now but can't say for sure. Although maybe that is just because I never heard of the company until I bought my husband his kindle - and got mine shortly after that.


----------



## Yossarian

Does anyone have the new paisley iPad cover? I would LOVE to see photos!


----------



## ILoveMyKindle

*This question is just a tad off the Kindle subject, keeping more in line with Oberon. I have two Oberon K3 covers. Love, Love, Love both of them! Avenue of Trees (Fern), and most recently Cetlic Hounds (Wine)....BTW, thank you ScaryMerry! So here's my question: I want to start keeping a Gratitude Journal and I want it to be very special...so Oberon is the OBVIOUS choice. Duh! Anyway, I'm obsessing on whether I should go with the Moleskine cover or the original journal cover. Oberon's site says the overall thickness of the Moleskine cover is thinner, and I'm not quite sure what they mean. Is the leather thinner? How does it compare with the Kindle cover? Does anyone out there have one of the journal or Moleskine covers? I would love to hear your opinion of the cover and/or post some pics? I'm thinking about getting the Celtic Oak (Green). I would also love to see that particular design posted on any cover....Kindle or journal.*


----------



## maries

ILoveMyKindle said:


> *This question is just a tad off the Kindle subject, keeping more in line with Oberon. I have two Oberon K3 covers. Love, Love, Love both of them! Avenue of Trees (Fern), and most recently Cetlic Hounds (Wine)....BTW, thank you ScaryMerry! So here's my question: I want to start keeping a Gratitude Journal and I want it to be very special...so Oberon is the OBVIOUS choice. Duh! Anyway, I'm obsessing on whether I should go with the Moleskine cover or the original journal cover. Oberon's site says the overall thickness of the Moleskine cover is thinner, and I'm not quite sure what they mean. Is the leather thinner? How does it compare with the Kindle cover? Does anyone out there have one of the journal or Moleskine covers? I would love to hear your opinion of the cover and/or post some pics? I'm thinking about getting the Celtic Oak (Green). I would also love to see that particular design posted on any cover....Kindle or journal.*


I think they are referring to the depth when they say thickness since these use the moleskin inserts. They have a section on the fillers and inserts. The only difference I notice with the journals is that they don't have the bungee cord closure. It looks like you just wrap the leather cord around the pewter button to close it. I'm sure someone has one and can tell you more. The hard part is deciding on the design. I wish they had some of the journal designs for the Kindle esp the Acanthus Leaf.


----------



## dobes

The notebooks that fit inside the journal cover are thicker than Moleskines.  And yes, journals have a leather cord that wraps around the pewter button to close. I've had my Oberon journal for 15 years, and it's still beautiful.  I'm thinking of buying the Moleskine cover only because I love how smooth Moleskine paper is. I think you can decide on either one, and you'll be happy.


----------



## mistyd107

anyone have a celtic spiral cover I'm debating my next cover Celtic hounds in wine or Celtic spiral in blue...Although I am sure I'll end up with both eventually i can't decide which I want first lol


----------



## pattyaz

mistyd107 said:


> anyone have a celtic spiral cover I'm debating my next cover Celtic hounds in wine or Celtic spiral in blue...Although I am sure I'll end up with both eventually i can't decide which I want first lol


I don't have the celtic spiral but I just received Van Gogh in blue. I adore the color of the blue leather that they are using right now - so I would have to vote for anything in blue .


----------



## hudsonam

barneco said:


> Just sold this as I've switch to K3 from nook, but thought I'd add mine to the list. I LOVED this combo, but not currently offered so I went with a black dragon which was my second choice.
> 
> Color representation here is pretty darn close to actual.


Thanks to the wonderful service at Oberon, I just ordered this combo! Since they used to make it, they will do custom orders. I can't wait! I fell in love with this when I saw it.


----------



## mistyd107

Went to order my second oberon this morning intending to order the celtic hounds in wine or the spiral in blue.  I ended up ordering the divinci in blue instead.  The whole Lock/Key Combo and the idea of unlocking a new story/world each time I start a new book really did get me.  Celtic hounds will just have to be my happy birthday to me presant in May lol.  I really need to say away from the site


----------



## karin

mistyd107 said:


> Went to order my second oberon this morning intending to order the celtic hounds in wine or the spiral in blue. I ended up ordering the divinci in blue instead. The whole Lock/Key Combo and the idea of unlocking a new story/world each time I start a new book really did get me. Celtic hounds will just have to be my happy birthday to me presant in May lol. I really need to say away from the site


I think the blue Da Vinci is a beautiful cover; you made a good choice! And I totally agree with you about the lock/key combo. That just strikes such a perfect note. Looking forward to your pictures!


----------



## sparklemotion

mistyd107 said:


> Went to order my second oberon this morning intending to order the celtic hounds in wine or the spiral in blue. I ended up ordering the divinci in blue instead. The whole Lock/Key Combo and the idea of unlocking a new story/world each time I start a new book really did get me. Celtic hounds will just have to be my happy birthday to me presant in May lol. I really need to say away from the site


You will love the Da Vinci cover! It's my personal favorite, I have it in saddle. I love the simple and classy design. Love the lock and key too! (Celtic Hounds is my second favorite!)


----------



## mistyd107

karin said:


> I think the blue Da Vinci is a beautiful cover; you made a good choice! And I totally agree with you about the lock/key combo. That just strikes such a perfect note. Looking forward to your pictures!


I'll post pics as soon as i can get someone to help me take the pics. with my hand issues it's difficult for me to take good one's myself lol


----------



## sparklemotion

Oh wow, that one really is messed up. It's so uneven and even the color itself looks quite off. I'm sorry, what a shame.  I'm glad they are getting another one right out to you. I have the Da Vinci in saddle and it's so gorgeous. You'll love it when you get a "proper" one. It's a really lovely cover.


----------



## sparklemotion

pattyaz said:


> I don't have the celtic spiral but I just received Van Gogh in blue. I adore the color of the blue leather that they are using right now - so I would have to vote for anything in blue .


Curious to see the Da Vinci in the new blue they are using. If you or anyone else who has one can post a pic, I'd love to see it.


----------



## mistyd107

Cobbie, thx for the warning I'll be checking mine closely and as a said I'll post pics  but it may be a wk or two.


----------



## Sunshine22

Hudsonam,
That celtic hands in saddle is really beautiful.  I'm surprised they're not offering it anymore, but it's great they'll custom make it for you.  You'll have to update us once you receive it, I think that once I finally make the switch to the K3, that one would be my Oberon choice.


----------



## sparklemotion

Sunshine22 said:


> Hudsonam,
> That celtic hands in saddle is really beautiful. I'm surprised they're not offering it anymore, but it's great they'll custom make it for you. You'll have to update us once you receive it, I think that once I finally make the switch to the K3, that one would be my Oberon choice.


I agree. I have always loved it in wine, but I think it looks even nicer in saddle.


----------



## Jayniepanda

I'm VERY excited - just ordered my Oberon stash this morning.  Thankfully I have a VERY understanding husband!  Now just have to wait for my K3 covers - blue DaVinci and chocolate Tree of Life, saddle Tree of Life small organizer and owl pendant.
Finally ordered the actual Kindle itself today as well.  It will be like Christmas when everything arrives 
Who would have thought that accessories would end up costing WAAAAAY more than the actual item being accessorized.
Thanks everyone for the enabling (which I really didn't need - I am an Olympic-level online shopper) - you sure like to help people spend money - LOL!  This turned out to be a very dangerous forum 
Pics to come as soon as everything arrives.


----------



## gates4100

Ok, hope noone gets mad at me, but I am a new K3 owner..and have a question....are these cases the best or something? I see alot of talk about them  Just curious, I havent bought a case yet, and I know I have too soon...just curious why these seem to be the most popular.


----------



## ILoveMyKindle

gates4100 said:


> Ok, hope noone gets mad at me, but I am a new K3 owner..and have a question....are these cases the best or something? I see alot of talk about them  Just curious, I havent bought a case yet, and I know I have too soon...just curious why these seem to be the most popular.


*gates4100, does this answer your question??

Just when I think I'm finally satisfied and happy with my Oberon cover, someone posts another picture of their cover and I get J-E-A-L-O-U-S!! I've already got a K2 Tree of Life (green), K2 Peacock (blue), K3 Avenue of Trees (fern), and just arrived last Saturday is my K3 Celtic Hounds (wine). Enroute at this very moment is a Large Moleskine journal cover, Celtic Oak (green). Oh, and I have DecalGirl skins just waiting in line to be used....currently using Gate at Alta Villa (colors match perfectly with wine Celtic Hounds), plan to put on Prairie Coneflower skin and fern Avenue of Trees cover when weather warms a little more. Then in the fall I'll switch back to Celtic Hounds and put on the Quest skin. And now I see these posts for a blue Da Vinci. Man! I never would have considered the Da Vinci in blue or in saddle, but now I can't decide which I like best. Mother's day gift, perhaps?.*


----------



## gates4100

I have been looking at the pictures and they are beautiful, so do alot of people try to match the covers with skins?? I havent even got one of those yet....I know, I know I need to get on the move and get with it...LOL I am a huge dog/animal lover and just hoping I can find a cover that goes with my taste


----------



## ILoveMyKindle

gates4100 said:


> I have been looking at the pictures and they are beautiful, so do alot of people try to match the covers with skins?? I havent even got one of those yet....I know, I know I need to get on the move and get with it...LOL I am a huge dog/animal lover and just hoping I can find a cover that goes with my taste


 *Two words: DecalGirl.com and Oberondesign.com*


----------



## Sunshine22

sparklemotion said:


> I agree. I have always loved it in wine, but I think it looks even nicer in saddle.


Hounds... I meant Celtic Hounds. 

I have the moleskine journal cover, Celtic Hounds in wine, and love, love it. But there's something about the Saddle color that shows off the design so nicely. And the saddle is a beautiful color too, the daVinci in Saddle was my first oberon purchase.


----------



## Sunshine22

ILoveMyKindle said:


> *This question is just a tad off the Kindle subject, keeping more in line with Oberon. I have two Oberon K3 covers. Love, Love, Love both of them! Avenue of Trees (Fern), and most recently Cetlic Hounds (Wine)....BTW, thank you ScaryMerry! So here's my question: I want to start keeping a Gratitude Journal and I want it to be very special...so Oberon is the OBVIOUS choice. Duh! Anyway, I'm obsessing on whether I should go with the Moleskine cover or the original journal cover. Oberon's site says the overall thickness of the Moleskine cover is thinner, and I'm not quite sure what they mean. Is the leather thinner? How does it compare with the Kindle cover? Does anyone out there have one of the journal or Moleskine covers? I would love to hear your opinion of the cover and/or post some pics? I'm thinking about getting the Celtic Oak (Green). I would also love to see that particular design posted on any cover....Kindle or journal.*


I have both the original journal cover from Oberon and the new moleskine cover. And I have a K2 oberon cover as well... the leather is the same thickness in all three. The moleskine cover is slightly smaller than the original journal cover because it's meant to fit a slightly smaller journal book. I prefer it over the original, it fits the moleskine perfectly. I have one for my regular journal, and also one that covers my moleskine passions wine journal 

If I get a chance later today I'll take some pictures for you.


----------



## KRCox

Thanks to this thread I liked the covers so much I'm now waiting for my Oberon Avenue of Trees in Fern to arrive in the mail.

Thanks for the lovely pics all.

Cheers.


----------



## KRCox

This thread gave me awesome info. I'm now waiting for me avenue of trees in fern to arrive.

Thanks all !


----------



## Cindy416

KRCox said:


> This thread gave me awesome info. I'm now waiting for me avenue of trees in fern to arrive.
> 
> Thanks all !


I had an Avenue of Trees in fern for my K2, and loved it so much that I now have an Avenue of Trees in fern for my K3. There's something about the avenue of trees that makes me want to sit on a bench in the midst of the trees and read my Kindle. The trees pull me into the scene in the same way that a good book pulls me into it. Love that cover! You'll love it, too, I hope.


----------



## Cindy416

Cobbie said:


> Cindy, I have the K2 size Avenue of Trees in taupe that I use as a notepad cover. I think you described it perfectly when you said it pulls you in. It's a lovely scene.


I bet it is lovely in taupe. I loved the way the scene was framed for the K2. Now, it's a wraparound style, but is still lovely.


----------



## mistyd107

hoping I get my shipping notice for my Da vinci tomorrow


----------



## SailorMerry

ILoveMyKindle said:


> *This question is just a tad off the Kindle subject, keeping more in line with Oberon. I have two Oberon K3 covers. Love, Love, Love both of them! Avenue of Trees (Fern), and most recently Cetlic Hounds (Wine)....BTW, thank you ScaryMerry! *


You're welcome!


----------



## BlondeStylus

Thanks to you all I am now more confused than ever!  LOL!  I think I've narrowed it down to the Da Vinci either in black or blue.  I can't decide!!!


----------



## mistyd107

my blue Da vinci has shipped just got the notice hopefully it will be here thursday or friday


----------



## ILoveMyKindle

Awesome, mistyd107!  I'm dying to see some real pics of the blue da Vinci.  I just got my Celtic Tree (green) for the Moleskine journal.  It is so gorgeous, I wish they would have offered that for the K3 cover.  I'll gets some pics posted of that as well.


----------



## chilady1

My birthday is in a couple of weeks and hinted to hubby about an Oberon.  Ok, that's a lie, I point blank told him that the Medici in Black would be awesome!  LOL!  Here's hoping.


----------



## jetby

I just got my Van Gogh Sky in Fern today (and a Celtic Hounds large journal in wine), and I didn't see any pictures posted of the Van Gogh in this color. They are both gorgeous, and I can't stop touching them! I kept going back and forth between three or four designs, and I had buyers remorse right after I hit the buy button. I thought I picked the wrong one because I really hadn't even thought about getting the Van Gogh one at all, and I just chose it sort of last minute. Now that I have it though, I know I made the right choice! So, if you can't really decide on one and are worried you won't love it, I'm sure you will love whatever you decide on! The pics online just do not do justice to these wonderful creations. Here are some pics of my beautiful kindle!


----------



## maries

I love your Fern Van Gogh Sky!  And the perfect skin with it too.  My husband has the Fern Bold Celtic and I like that green.  I agree the pics don't do the covers justice.  I went through the same thing tormenting over which one to get and love my red ginkgo.  But there are so mny beautiful ones.


----------



## kerrycrow

Oh....your Van Gogh in the fern is beautiful!!!!!!!  I have the same Decal Girl skin on my K3, and I have waffled for months between what you ordered and the Gingko leaves in Fern.  Just ordered the Gingko this weekend.  So hard to decide esp. now that I see your pics.  Gorgeous.


----------



## maries

kerrycrow said:


> Oh....your Van Gogh in the fern is beautiful!!!!!!! I have the same Decal Girl skin on my K3, and I have waffled for months between what you ordered and the Gingko leaves in Fern. Just ordered the Gingko this weekend. So hard to decide esp. now that I see your pics. Gorgeous.


I love the ginkgo design more than I thought I would when I ordered and it should be gorgeous in the fern. My husband has a fern and I love red so I went with the red one. The fern would have so many more skin choices. Please post when you get your fern ginkgo and let us know how you like it.


----------



## hudsonam

Thank you for posting pics of the fern Van Gogh! I almost got that one, and now I think I might have to get it and have two Oberons. 

I will have to post some pictures of my new saddle Celtic Hounds.


----------



## skyblue

jetby,

I think your Oberon is lovely.  I particularly like it paired with the Van Gogh iris skin!  Perfect combo!


----------



## leslieray

Fantastic combination, Jetby! 

I have Dragonfly Pond in Fern and it is such a soothing color! I love it! Enjoy yours, it's great with your skin!!


----------



## mistyd107

I'll post pics when i can...the blue Da vinci is great.  I'm Totally in LOVE


----------



## kerrycrow

Can't wait to see it... I am now wishing I had paid for faster shipping, but mine is scheduled to arrive next Wednesday.


----------



## sparklemotion

mistyd107 said:


> I'll post pics when i can...the blue Da vinci is great. I'm Totally in LOVE


Can't wait to see pics! I love the da Vinci cover.


----------



## Yossarian

Received my purple paisley iPad cover and a blue Da Vinci nook cover in today's mail! Am IN LOVE and will try to get pics posted this weekend.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just received a blue Roof of Heaven and it's GORGEOUS! I love, love, love this shade of blue. It's much, much richer than the original sky blue (which I always considered a denim or country blue). I am head over heals in love with it. I think it's my new favorite color. 

I'll post pictures when I can.  (And I can't wait to see pictures of the Da Vinci in this color, I bet it's stunning!)


----------



## KindleGirl

Oh, I can't wait to see pictures of the ROH, Luv. I've been looking at covers again and think maybe it's time to order another one, so I'm really interested in seeing your blue one!


----------



## Cardinal

jetby said:


> I just got my Van Gogh Sky in Fern today (and a Celtic Hounds large journal in wine), and I didn't see any pictures posted of the Van Gogh in this color. They are both gorgeous, and I can't stop touching them! I kept going back and forth between three or four designs, and I had buyers remorse right after I hit the buy button. I thought I picked the wrong one because I really hadn't even thought about getting the Van Gogh one at all, and I just chose it sort of last minute. Now that I have it though, I know I made the right choice! So, if you can't really decide on one and are worried you won't love it, I'm sure you will love whatever you decide on! The pics online just do not do justice to these wonderful creations. Here are some pics of my beautiful kindle!


Love your pictures! I have Van Gogh in blue and I am always touching the swirls.


----------



## Yossarian

Blue DaVinci Nook, Purple Paisley iPad and Wine Celtic Hounds K3. LOVE.


----------



## sparklemotion

Very nice!  Is that da Vinci the new blue or the old blue?


----------



## Yossarian

sparklemotion said:


> Very nice!  Is that da Vinci the new blue or the old blue?


New blue. Just got it last week.


----------



## Jayniepanda

Very nice leather goods.  
Now I'm even more anxious for my Oberon package to arrive.  It was in US/Canada customs on March 12th, so hopefully, maybe, later this week I should have my blue daVinci and chocolate Tree of Life.  I can hardly wait......
Seems like there has been a bit of a rush on the blue da Vinci lately


----------



## KindleGirl

So what's the actual color of sky blue that everone is getting now from Oberon? I thought it was the teal color that was shown earlier, but the above picture looks more like the denim blue that they had previously. I want to order a Holly Hock cover but not sure if I want the blue or not, depends on which color they are actually shipping.


----------



## sparklemotion

Yossarian said:


> New blue. Just got it last week.


Thank you. 



KindleGirl said:


> So what's the actual color of sky blue that everone is getting now from Oberon? I thought it was the teal color that was shown earlier, but the above picture looks more like the denim blue that they had previously.


I thought that too, that the blue above looks like the old denim blue. I'm confused as well what blue they are using as they seem to be differing.


----------



## mistyd107

KindleGirl said:


> So what's the actual color of sky blue that everone is getting now from Oberon? I thought it was the teal color that was shown earlier, but the above picture looks more like the denim blue that they had previously. I want to order a Holly Hock cover but not sure if I want the blue or not, depends on which color they are actually shipping.


Its kinda difficult to describe at least for me because in some lighting it looks denim(like my Kitchen/Living room) but in natural sunlight there is definitely a teal/turquoise tint. hope that helps


----------



## Yossarian

Mine is a cell phone picture, so the colors aren't exact, but I'd definitely say my cover leans more toward denim than turquoise.


----------



## ILoveMyKindle

So.....Where is mistyd?  She got her blue da Vinci last week and was supposed to post some pics for us.  Hey, mistyd!  Where you be?


----------



## mistyd107

Cobbie said:


> LOL.....


Lol I'm here just trying to find someone to help me take pics because of my hand issues. The good news is I have someone that can help me take pics next Tuesday for sure. However, there is a possibility I can get them up tomorrow as well. I will get them up as soon as I can I promise. Though the only Camara I have is on my phone so no promises on quality.


----------



## mistyd107

ok guys I took some temporary pics to tide you guys over until I could get someone to take better pics for you. Keep in mind I have only have good use of one hand so the pics might not be that wonderful lol. There are 3 shots total. 2 outside with an overcast/partly sunny sky and 1 indoor in my kitchen with standard Kitchen fan lighting. Hope it helps. and as I said I will get better indoor shots for you as soon as I can.

outdoors shot 1









outdoors shot 2









Indoors Shot 1:


----------



## ILoveMyKindle

YAY!!!!  They are gorgeous!  I love that color of blue.  Thanks for the pic....and yes we will look forward to more.


----------



## Bonbonlover

Very pretty Misty! I really like that color blue


----------



## skyblue

Misty, wow these are great pics!  You did great! I LOVE it!  It is so pretty!!!


----------



## BlondeStylus

Your pictures are great, Misty!  Love the blue and the da Vinci!
Do you love it?  If not, send it to me and I will.  LOL!


----------



## mistyd107

BlondeStylus said:


> Your pictures are great, Misty! Love the blue and the da Vinci!
> Do you love it? If not, send it to me and I will. LOL!


YES!!!!! I Absolutely LOVE IT!!!!! So sorry you'll need to order your own LOL. Glad you guys liked the pics I was concerned about whether I'd get them clear enough to show the differentiation in the shade of blue depending on the light. As i said it is a difficult shade to describe but absolutely gorgeous IMO


----------



## sparklemotion

Oh wow that blue is soooo gorgeous! I like it so much more than the previous blue.


----------



## manou

You ladies are evil  
I always liked the Butterfly in purple, now I like the blue one much more..... and I already have 4 covers and 3 sleeves for my beloved Kindle. Then again I am a skinny jeans and high heels kind of girl - and the blue Butterfly Oberon would go very well with that


----------



## BlondeStylus

When I look at the Oberon shot of the da Vinci in blue it matches your pics to a T, Misty.  I'd call it more of a denim blue too.  So pretty.


----------



## mistyd107

BlondeStylus said:


> When I look at the Oberon shot of the da Vinci in blue it matches your pics to a T, Misty. I'd call it more of a denim blue too. So pretty.


i call it country blue because to me its closer to the denim look, having said that there is absolutely a teal/turquoise tinge as well. Having said that i'm sure it sounds contradictory. in any event the teal/turqoise IS there


----------



## KozysMom

When did the new blue Da Vinci come out?  If I had seen that before I ordered my green paisley, I would have went with that one!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Misty, that Blue daVinci is GORGEOUS! It's definitely the newer blue... the older blue has more of a grey tone to it and no turquoise/teal tint to it at all. 

I put both of my blue covers together and showed my husband and he said hands down he likes the newer one... It's much richer looking. I will get pictures up soon. The ones I took today look awful and don't show the differences very well. 

(and it's only fitting that my 10,000th post be made on the Oberon thread!)


----------



## sparklemotion

Can't wait to see both side by side. And congrats on 10,000 posts!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Not the best picture, but you can see that the older blue has more of a grey tone to it.


----------



## Diane in Langley

You guys really ARE enablers!  

I think the blue Da Vinci has tipped me over the edge.  The colour is gorgeous.  I've been sitting on the fence trying to decide between a blue Oberon or pink Noreve and I think I've made my decision.


----------



## mistyd107

Luvmy4brats said:


> Misty, that Blue daVinci is GORGEOUS! It's definitely the newer blue... the older blue has more of a grey tone to it and no turquoise/teal tint to it at all.
> 
> I put both of my blue covers together and showed my husband and he said hands down he likes the newer one... It's much richer looking. I will get pictures up soon. The ones I took today look awful and don't show the differences very well.
> 
> (and it's only fitting that my 10,000th post be made on the Oberon thread!)


Thx Luv  I have to agree this blue is much richer/deeper compared to the older blue. I had a wild Rose in blue and it was/is definitely a grey/blue. IA also with your husband the newer blue wins hands down and I'm someone who generally loves blue of any shade. Congrats on your 10,000 post.

Also. I have to say I'm beyond glad the Oberon's are so different this time compared to the K2 version if they weren't due to the weight I'd have totally missed out on the Da Vinci no matter how much/how long I loved it lol


----------



## manou

Must no buy the blue Butterfly... Must not buy the blue Butterfly...


----------



## skyblue

I totally love my skyblue Roof of Heaven.  I admire it every time I see it.  I have another Oberon, but just can't take my Kindle out of the ROH!  It soothes my soul!


----------



## KindleGirl

I think it's time for me to go order a new blue Oberon...I think the blue Hollyhock is calling my name!


----------



## Perkville

Greetings!  I have read throught most of the posts on this thread and am still confused as to the true color of the ROH in sky blue.  Some have posted that it is as blue as the sky on a clear day to a denim blue.  I am stuck between ROH and one of the Celtic designs.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Neo

OMG!!!! has anyone seen the new Oberon designs they have just posted on their Facebook page? The woodgrain is gorgeous, but I simply don't think I can resist the wrap around cloud dragon design  . I had been sooo good with my one cover only since September (incidentally, the black sky dragon!), and they had to come and ruin it  !


----------



## luvmy4brats

I have to admit the new dragon is just stunning... I can't wait to see the new wraparound wave design that they should be getting soon.


----------



## kerrycrow

Ok, this is my first attempt to post a picture here. My green gingko cover arrived today. It is a rather dreary day here so I will take some better pictures if we have sun tomorrow. Thought I would give this a try though....

On my monitor it appears to me the actual cover is more olive than what is showing here. I am loving this cover.


----------



## Neo

Luvmy4brats said:


> I have to admit the new dragon is just stunning... I can't wait to see the new wraparound wave design that they should be getting soon.


Oh wow, a wraparound wave? Do we know when that one is supposed to come out? And when we will be able to order the new stuff? Luv, I have a feeling you have insider's info 

I am here at work, almost dying with a cold and thinking that I really need to get my sorry behind home, and here I'm having a second wind comparing my old black sky dragon (which I have physically in my hands), with the new black cloud dragon . And wondering if I should put my sky dragon up for sale... Decisions decisions!


----------



## luvmy4brats

No insider info on this one.. it was posted on their FB page.



> Oberon Design: Three new images. *The wrap wave coming in a week or so.*
> 
> The images above include open journal covers of the Cloud Dragon in red and the Woodgrain in wine. The e readers images are open shots of the Cloud dragon in Black, closed shots of Cloud Dragon in Wine & Red and closed versions of the woodgrain in Chocolate and black.
> 
> These 2 images will be available on the following products to start with: Large and small journal, K3, K2, Nook, Nook Color.
> 
> We're considering offering them, depending on response on: woodgrain: phone sleeve, checkbook, cardholder and maybe iPad. Dragons on checkbook, cardholder. We already have it on the phone sleeve.


----------



## Neo

Ooops, good one  ! Thank you - I just got carried away in the excitement


----------



## hudsonam

Anyone know when the new designs will be available? I am drooling.


----------



## sparklemotion

Just saw the new covers, very nice! Does anyone know if they have changed their red? (Like they did with the blue?) I noticed the new dragon cover listed in red looks like a very different red then the one I see on all their other designs, but it could just be the pic. I'm hoping they didn't change the red and it's just the pic as I love the red they've been using and I just ordered a red cover from them. The red on the new dragon cover is not that nice bright red, but looks to have a bit of pink in it, it's not red/red. Again, it could just be the photo. Does anyone know?


----------



## sparklemotion

Luvmy4brats said:


> Not the best picture, but you can see that the older blue has more of a grey tone to it.


I like the new blue sooo much better! Thanks for posting the pic.


----------



## cloudyvisions

Eeeeee! Well, I just ordered the new dragon in the red...can't wait for it to get here! 

I thought I had made up my mind about getting the ROH in blue (I had the purple for my K2) but saw this and quickly changed my mind. Heck, I can still get the ROH if I still want it! I think I am going to sell my blue celtic swirl since I just never fell in love with it, so maybe that'll justify getting the ROH. 

And the waiting game begins...


----------



## maries

sparklemotion said:


> Just saw the new covers, very nice! Does anyone know if they have changed their red? (Like they did with the blue?) I noticed the new dragon cover listed in red looks like a very different red then the one I see on all their other designs, but it could just be the pic. I'm hoping they didn't change the red and it's just the pic as I love the red they've been using and I just ordered a red cover from them. The red on the new dragon cover is not that nice bright red, but looks to have a bit of pink in it, it's not red/red. Again, it could just be the photo. Does anyone know?


The new dragon comes in red and wine so maybe you saw the wine. The red looks the same to me - at least on my monitor. I am not a dragon person but the new dragon is cute. The black wood grain is tempting! I would still love the Acanthus Leaf design for the Kindle or an owl . I prefer the design on the front and back. Maybe the new wave will be another temptation. I saw another pic on their face book page of a knot type design that I had never seen before. Do you think that is going to be another new one?


----------



## sparklemotion

maries said:


> The new dragon comes in red and wine so maybe you saw the wine. The red looks the same to me - at least on my monitor. I am not a dragon person but the new dragon is cute. The black wood grain is tempting! I would still love the Acanthus Leaf design for the Kindle or an owl . I prefer the design on the front and back. Maybe the new wave will be another temptation. I saw another pic on their face book page of a knot type design that I had never seen before. Do you think that is going to be another new one?


No, it's definitely the red I was looking at, not the wine. It shows a lighter red when compared next to their other red covers which is why I was wondering if they've maybe recently changed their red...

Oh and I would love to see the Acanthus Leaf design for kindle too!


----------



## ILoveMyKindle

I just got my new Apple iTouch 4 yesterday....FUN!  I'm always looked for an excuse to buy another Oberon product, so I want to get one of Oberon's Cell Phone Sleeve's for the iTouch.  The iTouch is almost exactly the same size as an iPhone, which the Oberon site says will fit in the sleeve.  I was wondering if anyone out there has an Oberon cell phone sleeve and what they think of it.  Has anyone used it for an iTouch?


----------



## skyblue

Neo said:


> Oh wow, a wraparound wave? Do we know when that one is supposed to come out? And when we will be able to order the new stuff? Luv, I have a feeling you have insider's info
> 
> I am here at work, almost dying with a cold and thinking that I really need to get my sorry behind home, and here I'm having a second wind comparing my old black sky dragon (which I have physically in my hands), with the new black cloud dragon . And wondering if I should put my sky dragon up for sale... Decisions decisions!


*Neo*, that new cloud dragon Oberon is STUNNING! It definitely has your name written all over it!!


----------



## Neo

skyblue said:


> *Neo*, that new cloud dragon Oberon is STUNNING! It definitely has your name written all over it!!


LOL Skyblue, don't rub it in - I'm trying to resist here !!!!!!! Wonder how long before I cave...


----------



## jenny1983

kerrycrow said:


> Ok, this is my first attempt to post a picture here. My green gingko cover arrived today. It is a rather dreary day here so I will take some better pictures if we have sun tomorrow. Thought I would give this a try though....
> 
> On my monitor it appears to me the actual cover is more olive than what is showing here. I am loving this cover.


It's gorgeous! I like plainer designs and this is actually the only one I considered purchasing (also in green). I look forward to seeing more pictures.


----------



## maries

jenny1983 said:


> It's gorgeous! I like plainer designs and this is actually the only one I considered purchasing (also in green). I look forward to seeing more pictures.


I have the ginkgo in red and love the design. My husband has a fern Oberon and I love that color as well. IMO it is a very soft, soothing green. I like red and the Oberon red (at least mine) is a really nice red - definitely red but not like a fire engine red. The Heinz ketchup red has been used and is a good description. Anyway I am very happy with the ginkgo design.


----------



## kerrycrow

I think these pictures show the fern color better, we had some sunshine today. One is outside (on stone). One is inside.
I don't think the ginkgo leaves get as much love as the other designs, but I tend to like the plainer designs better myself. I love the new woodgrain design they just came out with. Maybe that will be my winter cover??


----------



## Neo

Beautiful, keerycrow!

I myself am partial to dragons, but I have the ginkgo design in red as a checkbook cover and love it. Have had it for a couple of years now, and I never tire of it - which is good as I will probably have it for longer than any given Kindle cover which gets changed with every new iteration of the Kindle  

Love the fern!


----------



## sparklemotion

kerrycrow said:


> I think these pictures show the fern color better, we had some sunshine today. One is outside (on stone). One is inside.
> I don't think the ginkgo leaves get as much love as the other designs, but I tend to like the plainer designs better myself.


It's really gorgeous! I agree the ginkgo doesn't seem to get nearly as much love as the other designs, but it's one of my very favorites. I prefer more simple designs too. I have the da Vinci in saddle and recently ordered the ginkgo in red. Can't wait to get it, I really love the design and wanted something cheerful for Spring. 

Curious - for those that have the ginkgo design, which charm did you get? Is it totally random? I know some of the designs seem to get certain charms.


----------



## maries

sparklemotion said:


> It's really gorgeous! I agree the ginkgo doesn't seem to get nearly as much love as the other designs, but it's one of my very favorites. I prefer more simple designs too. I have the da Vinci in saddle and recently ordered the ginkgo in red. Can't wait to get it, I really love the design and wanted something cheerful for Spring.
> 
> Curious - for those that have the ginkgo design, which charm did you get? Is it totally random? I know some of the designs seem to get certain charms.


We ordered 2 at the same time so only got 1 charm and not the one that goes with the ginkgo.  I spent tons of time looking at the designs and finally decided on the ginkgo. I wasn't feeling confident in my decision (sulking that they didn't have the acanthus leaf  ) but when my red ginkgo arrived it was love at first site!


----------



## sparklemotion

maries said:


> We ordered 2 at the same time so only got 1 charm and not the one that goes with the ginkgo.  I spent tons of time looking at the designs and finally decided on the ginkgo. I wasn't feeling confident in my decision (sulking that they didn't have the acanthus leaf  ) but when my red ginkgo arrived it was love at first site!


Aw, I'm sorry you didn't get the one that goes with it. Which one goes with it actually, I'm not even sure? Which charm did you get? I cannot wait to get mine. I just ordered it yesterday.


----------



## skyblue

Neo said:


> LOL Skyblue, don't rub it in - I'm trying to resist here !!!!!!! Wonder how long before I cave...


Rub it in? Nah! Just confirming your remarkably good taste!


----------



## mommacomet

I bought my first Kindle (k3) yesterday and of course thanks to this thread I had to order a decalgirl  skin (actually 2 since buy 1 get 1) and and Oberon.  I ordered the celtic hounds in wine.  So when my husband see's that credit card statement I am blaming this thread..LOL    I honestly did look at all the different covers and for the price the Oberon seemed to me to be the best and of course the prettiest.      Now to wait for them is going to be the killer.  Not sure how long it will take but hopefully not too long.


----------



## Jayniepanda

HAPPY DAY! My Oberon stash arrived today.
Blue Da Vinci, chocolate Tree of Life Kindle 3 covers, saddle Tree of Life pocket organizer and owl pendant. The fine folks at Oberon Design very graciously sent me not one, but TWO free charms. It was like Christmas at work today when the parcel arrived, despite having to pay duty on it.

Here are some quick pics I took before the light faded today. I think the colours are pretty accurate.


































The skin I designed myself using a piece of artwork "Entering Mirkwood" from Canadian Tolkien artist Ted Nasmith. Ted very kindly gave me permission to use his copyrighted artwork. I added the One Ring graphic and elvish wording myself.

I'm so happy with how it all turned out. Now I'm just waiting for my storage pouches from a ClevelandGirl on Etsy and I'm good to go.
Thanks to everyone here for the enabling. I'll be eating catfood for the next month


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> One....two....three.......


What do you bet it is in her cart??


----------



## skyblue

*Jayniepanda*, your haul is GORGEOUS!


----------



## corkyb

ILoveMyKindle said:


> I just got my new Apple iTouch 4 yesterday....FUN! I'm always looked for an excuse to buy another Oberon product, so I want to get one of Oberon's Cell Phone Sleeve's for the iTouch. The iTouch is almost exactly the same size as an iPhone, which the Oberon site says will fit in the sleeve. I was wondering if anyone out there has an Oberon cell phone sleeve and what they think of it. Has anyone used it for an iTouch?


I absolutely love my Oberon sleeve for my iphone. I haven't used anything else since I bought it (Wild Roses in red).
Paula


----------



## BlondeStylus

Jaynie, that blue da Vinci is calling to me too!  I was set and ready to order the black but now.........well...........I just don't know!


----------



## maries

Jayniepanda - great job on the skin and cases.  Were you having Clevelandgirlie makie fabric for you or was that someone else that mentioned that?


----------



## manou

BlondeStylus said:


> Jaynie, that blue da Vinci is calling to me too! I was set and ready to order the black but now.........well...........I just don't know!


I know the feeling well. I fell in love with the purple Butterfly and resisted. Then I saw the beautiful new blue colour - that would just be perfect for me. So, I started to love the blue Butterfly... now I am falling in love with the blue da Vinci...


----------



## PraiseGod13

There are just so many gorgeous covers that I was thinking that instead of having one cover for fall/winter and one for spring/summer.... maybe I needed one for each season.  With all the the new gorgeous covers being shown... and more new designs coming out.... having one for each month would definitely be a possibility.  Now to find the funds.....  I'm not in line to inherit any $$$.... and I don't play the lottery..... hmmmmmm.


----------



## kerrycrow

> Curious - for those that have the ginkgo design, which charm did you get? Is it totally random? I know some of the designs seem to get certain charms


.

I got the yin-yang charm (in pic above). Seems to match the ginkgo theme to me...

The tree and DaVinci covers above are simply stunning....


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> One....two....three.......





skyblue said:


> What do you bet it is in her cart??


You ladies know me way too well !

But I haven't clicked yet!!!!! I think I feel kind of guikty, because I'm replacing one black dragon by another, and so don't feel it's super justified ... But I do prefer wraparound designs, and have been dreaming of a wraparound dragon for a long time!


----------



## sparklemotion

kerrycrow said:


> .
> 
> I got the yin-yang charm (in pic above). Seems to match the ginkgo theme to me...


Very nice! I'm curious which one I will get with mine..


----------



## Jayniepanda

Sorry, I don't know how to insert a quote, so many thanks to everyone on the congrats 
Skyblue, BlondStylus and Maries - yes, ClevelandGirlie is making me 2 pouches in the batik print fabric.  
For those of you debating on the blue leather - it's beautiful, but definitely turquoise, or what I would consider a Caribbean blue, not a "true" blue.  That suits me perfectly however, so I'm very happy with my choice.  The chocolate is very rich as well, especially after a coat of leather conditioner.  I use Meltonian brand on all my fine leather goods, and it seemed to be fine today when I tried it on these items.
I know I will enjoy these cases for a very long time, but I do see more Oberon purchases in my future.  Too bad they don't come up on e-Bay very often.  I guess that means that everyone is happy with theirs as well


----------



## Cindy416

Jayniepanda said:


> Sorry, I don't know how to insert a quote, so many thanks to everyone on the congrats
> Skyblue, BlondStylus and Maries - yes, ClevelandGirlie is making me 2 pouches in the batik print fabric.
> For those of you debating on the blue leather - it's beautiful, but definitely turquoise, or what I would consider a Caribbean blue, not a "true" blue. That suits me perfectly however, so I'm very happy with my choice. The chocolate is very rich as well, especially after a coat of leather conditioner. I use Meltonian brand on all my fine leather goods, and it seemed to be fine today when I tried it on these items.
> I know I will enjoy these cases for a very long time, but I do see more Oberon purchases in my future. Too bad they don't come up on e-Bay very often. I guess that means that everyone is happy with theirs as well


Jaynie, all you have to do insert a quote is to go to the reply that you're wanting to quote, and then click where you see "Quote" in the upper right-hand corner of the reply window. (It's to the left of "Modify" and "Remove.") Be sure to start typing BELOW the [/quote] part of what you're quoting, and you're good to go. Happy quoting!


----------



## Neo

I caved...

Black Cloud Dragon, no wool, is ordered  

Now the wait begins...


----------



## luvmy4brats

Neo said:


> I caved...
> 
> Black Cloud Dragon, no wool, is ordered
> 
> Now the wait begins...


I knew it... It was just a matter of time...


----------



## Neo

LOL Luv! I did resist a whole 48 hours though  ...


----------



## skyblue

Neo said:


> I caved...
> 
> Black Cloud Dragon, no wool, is ordered
> 
> Now the wait begins...


*Cobbie*, can we call it or what?  

I can't wait to see the photos, *Neo*!


----------



## Neo

skyblue said:


> *Cobbie*, can we call it or what?
> 
> I can't wait to see the photos, *Neo*!


Hahaha!!!!! I'm never going to hear the end of this!!!!   

I'm so excited, I'm going to drown you in pictures when I get it 

Truth be told, I can't wait to see that one "for real", knowing how much better Oberons look "live"!!!!


----------



## skyblue

Neo said:


> Hahaha!!!!! I'm never going to hear the end of this!!!!
> 
> I'm so excited, I'm going to drown you in pictures when I get it
> 
> Truth be told, I can't wait to see that one "for real", knowing how much better Oberons look "live"!!!!


Drown us in photos!  Bring it on! You are so right: That new cloud dragon Oberon is going to take your breath away when you open the package!


----------



## Neo

Hahaha!!!! That was also one Kindle back - AND I never got another cover for my K2 after that one  

You, however, if I remember correctly, just quite recently got one, no 2! Or was it 3   Oberons all at once??   

See, I'm just trying to keep up with you


----------



## hudsonam

Neo said:


> LOL Luv! I did resist a whole 48 hours though ...


I'm waiting until next week when my credit card turns over. Hopefully I can see some of your pics by then.  I too think I want the black cloud dragon.


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> 3


LOL, good for you!!!! Which one do you use the most in the end?


----------



## Neo

Oh no on your Da Vinci!!!!!! But I do totally understand, and I'm so glad that Oberon has done good by you (not that I'm particularly surprised, I've always found them most gracious, even though I know others have had different experiences).

The Van Gogh in Fern is stunning - I was actually thinking that a few days ago when someone here posted pics of it, good choice! I really do love the fern: my first Oberon (for my K2) was the Forest in Fern, and I loved it dearly (it now lives with one of my good friend's K2). I can't wait for you to get it and let us know how you like it!

I'm sure your K2 still has it in it to keep on going strong, but else, if worse comes to worth, wouldn't these make gorgeous note pad presents to friends? I'm sure the recipients would be thrilled!


----------



## maries

Neo said:


> Hahaha!!!!! I'm never going to hear the end of this!!!!
> 
> I'm so excited, I'm going to drown you in pictures when I get it
> 
> Truth be told, I can't wait to see that one "for real", knowing how much better Oberons look "live"!!!!


Do you need to get a new skin now too?


----------



## Neo

maries said:


> Do you need to get a new skin now too?


Oh no Maries, don't you start too!!!!!! 

But on the bright side: I'll be going from one black dragon (the Sky Dragon) to another (the Cloud Dragon), so I should be fine skin wise  (Plus, I already have a couple extras in a cupboard, shhhhh )


----------



## kuklachica

Here is my new cellphone sleeve in red paisley. I love it! It is very protective and beautiful. It fits the iPhone 4 with plastic snap case perfectly!! I highly recommend it!!






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kerrycrow

Gorgeous!  I was all ready to purchase one of these, but they don't fit my phone...   (DroidX)  May be a blessing in disguise!


----------



## Tippy

mistyd107 said:


> My Red Paisley was ordered today. Its NOT the design I would have chosen as my first choice, but it Really is a beautiful design and the more I go look at it the more I LOVE it. can't wait to see the real thing wonder how long I have to wait LOL


Misty, I just broke down and bought a k3. . .still using a k1. I ordered the red paisley too. I had looked for quite some time. I think it is absolutely beautiful. I hope it arrives soon. My k1 has a Fern Dragonfly In Pond and love that too. The K1 and cover are going to my best friend.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Tippy said:


> Misty, I just broke down and bought a k3. . .still using a k1. I ordered the red paisley too. I had looked for quite some time. I think it is absolutely beautiful. I hope it arrives soon. My k1 has a Fern Dragonfly In Pond and love that too. The K1 and cover are going to my best friend.


Congrats, Tippy! I went from my K1 to a K3 now also and you will absolutely love your new Kindle.... and the red paisley.... stunning!!


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> What a great idea! You've just given me an excuse to buy more covers. Now I have someone to blame when I can't resist the urge to buy another cover, especially with new ones coming out. Thank you, You're a true friend.
> 
> *Kuklachica*, that's a beautiful phone sleeve. I love the red Paisley.


So if *Neo* just ordered the black cloud dragon, that must mean it's your turn to order a new Oberon!


----------



## Feylamia

hidden_user said:


>





hidden_user said:


> I gave the Bold Celtic a little love since yesterday when I received it. I did some antiquing with leather cleaner/conditioner, Dr. Marten's Wonder Balsam, Blundstone Boot Polish and heat. I'm digging the rich patina and "hand" as a result. It still feels new, but looks aged and I won't worry about the first scratch, stain or accident now LOL


Thank you so much for posting that, it helped me make up my mind: The Bold Celtic will be my first Oberon Cover for sure. 

I may get Decal Girl's Dark Burlwood (Matte/Satin Coating) to complete the look.

(Also, hi, I'm Fey and I'm new. I love books, I love gadgets, I love leather and finding Oberon Design gave me a major happy. )


----------



## Neo

Hi Fey! Welcome to KB!!!!! I see you found your way to a good thread, and have the right approach: you already know that the bold celtic will only be your FIRST Oberon


----------



## ILoveMyKindle

I am so in love with all of my Oberon covers and all of my different DecalGirl skins.  I'm requesting the blue da Vinci for Mother's Day so my K3 (aka "Kindy") will have a new summer outfit.  If Amazon plans to come out with a K4 in the near future, I sure hope they don't change the dimensions of the current case.  If they want to improve or add to the functions, then I'm all for it.....I love new technology....plus I'm one of those suckers who will just HAVE to get the latest and greatest.  But I sure hate the thought of starting all over again with a new "wardrobe".....that's what gets expensive!  But like I said, I'm a sucker.  Oberon had me at "Hello."


----------



## kerrycrow

Yes, that is what has stopped me from ordering another Oberon...I love the one I just got and I also have the lighted Amazon case plus a sleeve...I think it IS likely the dimensions will change when a new K. comes out (which I will have to have...  ).  Each Kindle release has changed so far...just like cell phones, etc.  so I just assume history will repeat itself.  Amazon and its vendors will want to sell more "stuff" too, so it is in everyone's business interest to change up (improve) the product.

P.S. I am actually very proud of myself....it took supreme self-control to resist buying the K2 when it came out.  I had a very nice case for my K1, etc. so I waited.  Maybe I'll have the self control to skip the next release as well.


----------



## mistyd107

Tippy said:


> Misty, I just broke down and bought a k3. . .still using a k1. I ordered the red paisley too. I had looked for quite some time. I think it is absolutely beautiful. I hope it arrives soon. My k1 has a Fern Dragonfly In Pond and love that too. The K1 and cover are going to my best friend.


Congrats, Tippy it really is Stunning


----------



## PraiseGod13

I have the Bold Celtic in Saddle and absolutely love it.  It just keeps getting better and better as I use it and I never get tired of it.... it has such a classic look to it.


----------



## cloudyvisions

YAY! Mine is here! I LOVE IT. The red is definitely a darker shade than the photos that they have on their website, at least looking at them from my laptop. It's beautiful!

One difference, which I don't know if they are doing with these cases specifically, or across the board from here on out, is that the sheet they stick in the inside flaps of the cover to keep it stiff, is just thick cardboard or mat board, whereas the 2 previous Oberon covers I have used some sort of vinyl/plastic-like sheet that was definitely more bendable. I don't know if I like the change or not yet haha.  I'm sure I won't notice it after I get the cover broken in and softened up a bit.

     
The last two are with the flash on, the others are with the flash off.

Anyway, I absolutely love it...the detail is incredible. Now comes the process of getting the cover broken in so I can bend it backwards completely 

ETA: And...shameless plug here haha, but I am selling my Oberon celtic spiral in sky blue for K3, so if you are interested go check out my post in that forum


----------



## Neo

cloudyvisions said:


> YAY! Mine is here! I LOVE IT. The red is definitely a darker shade than the photos that they have on their website, at least looking at them from my laptop. It's beautiful!
> 
> One difference, which I don't know if they are doing with these cases specifically, or across the board from here on out, is that the sheet they stick in the inside flaps of the cover to keep it stiff, is just thick cardboard or mat board, whereas the 2 previous Oberon covers I have used some sort of vinyl/plastic-like sheet that was definitely more bendable. I don't know if I like the change or not yet haha.  I'm sure I won't notice it after I get the cover broken in and softened up a bit.
> 
> 
> The last two are with the flash on, the others are with the flash off.
> 
> Anyway, I absolutely love it...the detail is incredible. Now comes the process of getting the cover broken in so I can bend it backwards completely


GORGEOUS Cloudyvision!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

As usual, the Oberon pictures don't do their covers justice: thank you so much for your pics, that cover is simply stunning!

Almost makes me regret not having gone for the red too!!!!!!!!! But then again, I am partial to black, so here we go, lol.

I JUST got my shipping notice on my black dragon, now I'm even more impatient!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cloudyvisions

That's sooo true, that their photos don't do the covers justice...all the details that you can see when you hold it is amazing.

YAY! Exciting, that yours shipped! Well, mine came really fast...I chose first class USPS shipping...I got a shipping e-mail on the 21st and it got here today, and I live in Virginia, so that was incredible fast shipping! I wasn't expecting it until Friday-ish. So I hope your's will get to you just as fast!


----------



## Neo

Thanks Cloudyvisions, and fingers crossed: I went with USPS Priority, and am in NY. I'm hoping Friday or Saturday?


----------



## cloudyvisions

Fingers and toes crossed for you!!


----------



## sparklemotion

Oh wow, it's soo gorgeous! The red is definitely deeper and much nicer in your pics than on the website. I love it! The red is one of my favorite colors for the Oberon.


----------



## maries

The red dragon is beautiful.   This is a really cute design - looks like a happy, friendly dragon (to me).   I love red (and black) anyway but think the Oberon red is a gorgeous red (I have the red ginkgo).  I was a little nervous waiting for mine to arrive because the on-line pics don't do it justice and I was afraid it would be fire truck red.  I can't wait to see more pics of the new Oberons.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Absolutely gorgeous cover cloudyvisions!!  You know.... Oberon covers just make you smile every time you look at them...... and yours is absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Tippy

That Red Dragon is beautiful!  Enjoy!


----------



## sparklemotion

I received my red ginkgo today and it is sooo gorgeous!! It's even more gorgeous in person! I'm so glad I got it. I also have the da Vinci in saddle and I didn't think I could like one more, but I love the gingko in red even more, so happy! The red is the most lovely shade. I had it made without the wool which I'm also glad about.

One thing, mine without the wool does not have a pocket, it's just flat leather and I think it looks so much nicer without the pocket. I have never seen one done without the pocket actually, is mine a fluke or is this how they are doing them without the wool now, with no pocket? Although I notice above a new one just made without wool that does have a pocket, so maybe mine is a fluke? If so, it's a fluke I'm really happy about, haha. I think it looks even cleaner and nicer with no wool and no pocket.  

Oooh actually, now that I think about it, in my wording to them I said no wool, just plain leather, something to that extent, so maybe they took that to mean no pocket. Although that wasn't what I intended at the time, but I'm glad I phrased it that way now!


----------



## sparklemotion

Neo said:


> Thanks Cloudyvisions, and fingers crossed: I went with USPS Priority, and am in NY. I'm hoping Friday or Saturday?


I went with USPS and I'm in NY state too. I received mine in 2 days, hope it's the same for you!


----------



## mommacomet

How do you post pics to this?  I can't seem to do it.  

I just love my Oberon..  Does anyone have their large 3 ring organizer?  I want another Oberon and can't see buying another Kindle cover since sure as anything the next Kindle I get probably won't be the same size.  So I decided that an organizer would be wonderful as I am always looking for a nice organizer and I figure the Oberon while more expensive would probably last me forever.


----------



## PraiseGod13

sparklemotion.... I have two Oberon covers without the wool and both of mine have an interior pocket on the left side.  I like the pocket.... it allows me to have a picture of my baby granddaughter with me all the time.


----------



## sparklemotion

PraiseGod13 said:


> sparklemotion.... I have two Oberon covers without the wool and both of mine have an interior pocket on the left side. I like the pocket.... it allows me to have a picture of my baby granddaughter with me all the time.


Aw that's sweet!  Since I never used the pocket on my da Vinci it was of no use to me and I really like how it looks without one. I can certainly understand wanting the pocket though. It's a good thing I'm fine (even happy) without it because I'm pocketless on my new ginkgo!


----------



## Neo

Yaayyyyyyy Sparklemotion, so happy for you that you got your new Oberon already and that you are in love with it!!!! Would you mind posting some pictures please? Somehow, I never tire of seeing new Oberon pictures   

And I admit, I am curious to see how it looks without the pocket! My current Oberon (black sky dragon - do you see a pattern here  ?) is also without wool but definitely has the pocket - which I don't use, but it doesn't bother me that it's there either. I've also requested my new cloud dragon to be without wool, so now I wonder what I'll get - I'm fine either way  . I'm totally ready to receive now though


----------



## chilady1

Just received my Oberon Medici in brown and all I have to say is WOW, WOW and WOW!  As someone said earlier, pictures just don't do these covers justice.  I will post pictures later on tonight so everyone can see my groovy (Yes, I used the word groovy) skin and beautiful Oberon cover.  

PS.  The Oberon Dragon covers are GORGEOUS!  I debated back and forth and finally decided on the Medici.


----------



## Neo

Oh and Chilady1 and Sparklemotion: how are the inserts in your new Oberons? Are they the usual black plastic or have yours also been replaced by cardboard like Cloudyvisions??

Chilady1: congratulations on your new cover, can't wait to see the pictures tonight !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommacomet

I just love my Oberon ~ Celtic Hounds in wine Show with decalgirl skin The Window








]


----------



## leslieray

Beautiful combination, mommacomet!!!!


----------



## VujaDe

mommacomet said:


> I just love my Oberon ~ Celtic Hounds in wine Show with decalgirl skin The Window


I'm really loving that Celtic Hounds more and more and it's just stunning in wine.
Great combo...the skin is perfect!


----------



## sparklemotion

Neo said:


> Yaayyyyyyy Sparklemotion, so happy for you that you got your new Oberon already and that you are in love with it!!!! Would you mind posting some pictures please? Somehow, I never tire of seeing new Oberon pictures
> 
> And I admit, I am curious to see how it looks without the pocket! My current Oberon (black sky dragon - do you see a pattern here ?) is also without wool but definitely has the pocket - which I don't use, but it doesn't bother me that it's there either. I've also requested my new cloud dragon to be without wool, so now I wonder what I'll get - I'm fine either way . I'm totally ready to receive now though


I will definitely post pics.  I'm at work now, but will try and get some up tonight. I really like it without the pocket, I'll be curious to see how yours comes. And my inserts are not the usual plastic ones, they are the cardboard ones. The cardboard is really thick and sturdy though. I hope you get yours soon!


----------



## skyblue

What No pocket and a cardboard insert? YIKES! I am glad I got mine when I did. I don't like those changes at all!


----------



## Neo

Thank you Sparklemotion!

I have to say that while I don't really care about the pocket or lack thereof, I am a bit concerned about the cardboard inserts  . Now of course, I haven't seen them yet, but somehow, it feels... cheap, for Oberon to go that route, as cardboard is bound to be less flexible and less durable than plastic. Also, I would assume that it's thicker than the plastic was (I mean, those plastic inserts were really thin, and it's going t be hard to beat those!). Really not excited about this particular change


----------



## sparklemotion

I wondered about them too until I got mine and they seem fine to me. Initially, I thought I could just take them out of my da Vinci and switch if I didn't like the cardboard ones, (I have the vinyl ones in my da Vinci) but after seeing them I didn't feel it necessary. Hopefully you'll find it the same.


----------



## Neo

Thank you Sparklemotion! Let's see how that goes, but from your feedback it seems they will be fine? 

I may take them out altogether anyway, as I like a softer/suppler feel to the leather, but I guess I like to keep my options open


----------



## chilady1

Neo said:


> Oh and Chilady1 and Sparklemotion: how are the inserts in your new Oberons? Are they the usual black plastic or have yours also been replaced by cardboard like Cloudyvisions??
> 
> Chilady1: congratulations on your new cover, can't wait to see the pictures tonight !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I have the black plastic inserts, not cardboard. Can't wait to post the pictures.


----------



## Neo

chilady1 said:


> I have the black plastic inserts, not cardboard. Can't wait to post the pictures.


Thank you Chilady1! Hope I get lucky, and like you get the black plastic inserts with my new Oberon! Can't wait to see your pics


----------



## sparklemotion

Here's pics of my new (wool-less, pocket-less, haha) red ginkgo.  I LOVE it! It looks better in person compared to these pics.  (these were taken indoors with no flash)


















And here's the cardboard inserts:










I'm fine with the cardboard, but I agree it's a bit of a step down from the plastic ones. I could siwtch out the plastic ones from my da Vinci, since I'm using this one now, but I'll likely just keep the cardboard ones in there.


----------



## sparklemotion

chilady1 said:


> I have the black plastic inserts, not cardboard. Can't wait to post the pictures.


Oh, that's interesting!


----------



## Neo

Beautiful Sparklemotion, simply gorgeous!!!!!! That red really is stunning!

Thank you so much for taking the time to take these and post, and thank you for also posting a pic of the cardboard inserts - at least they are black, lol!


----------



## sparklemotion

Neo said:


> and thank you for also posting a pic of the cardboard inserts - at least they are black, lol!


baha! True!


----------



## kansaskyle

Regarding the inserts whether plastic or cardboard, how much protection do y'all think they provide the Kindle?  The leather is so thick, that I cannot image something poking through the leather, but being stopped by the inserts.  

I took mine out today just to test it out, and I could definitely feel a difference.  I've been lugging my Oberon cover around since September, so I guess I got used to the extra weight the inserts add.


----------



## sparklemotion

They inserts really do add weight oddly. I wouldn't they they would, but I took mine out today and you can really feel a difference. It's much lighter without them. I do think they add a little protection if you were to drop it, but overall I don't think you really need them. I'm trying to decide whether to use them or not. I sorta like the more floppy feel without them.


----------



## Yossarian

Oh, I LOVE it without the pocket! I'm tempted to order a new one and request it just to see if I get lucky.


----------



## Feylamia

I actually really like the fact that they seem to use cardboard inserts now. I'm a geeky girl guide environmentalist () so less plastic is a huge plus in my book. I also think the kindle covers wouldn work just fine with the sort of fasting mechanism the journals use - one less bungee that way.


----------



## chilady1

Here we go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






































These were taken with my iPhone, sorry for the quality of the pics


----------



## corkyb

Neo said:


> Thank you Sparklemotion! Let's see how that goes, but from your feedback it seems they will be fine?
> 
> I may take them out altogether anyway, as I like a softer/suppler feel to the leather, but I guess I like to keep my options open


I always take the carboard inserts out. I like the softer leather and I like to stick my hand in the inserts to hold the kindle.


----------



## Neo

Thank you so much Chilady1!!!!!!!!!  Beautiful!!!! You are going to be so happy with your cover  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KozysMom

Does anyone know if the company will let you send your cover back to have the felt removed?  I would pay to have it done.  I'm constantly having to roll it with one of those tape rollers and the fuzzys also get on the Kindle screen.  I wish now I would have ordered it without the felt.  I emailed the company to ask, but haven't received a response.

Thanks!


----------



## sparklemotion

chilady1 said:


> Here we go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were taken with my iPhone, sorry for the quality of the pics


Oh that's really nice! I love it!


----------



## sparklemotion

KozysMom said:


> Does anyone know if the company will let you send your cover back to have the felt removed? I would pay to have it done. I'm constantly having to roll it with one of those tape rollers and the fuzzys also get on the Kindle screen. I wish now I would have ordered it without the felt. I emailed the company to ask, but haven't received a response.
> 
> Thanks!


I doubt they will remove it for you, unfortunately. I had the same problem as you which is why I ordered my second one without the wool. It especially drove me crazy as tiny pieces of the wool would get stuck under the edge of the frame, argh. It was happening to me daily. I ended up putting a small microfiber cloth over the screen when closing it to prevent the wool from transferring the little fuzzy bits. I didn't mind the feel of the wool, and I didn't even mind finding pieces on "top" of my screen, it was the constant pieces getting stuck between the frame edge that drove me nuts. They're very hard to get out.

I wish Oberon would use a different material there or use nothing at all. When I ordered my first one, I wasn't aware that there was an option to have it made without it, wish I had known that.


----------



## KozysMom

Yes, that is exactly what is happening - they are getting stuck under the edges.  They come up, but it's irritating having to do it daily!  Maybe I'll list my cover on the for sale forum and just re-order.  I'll probably have to take a little bit of a loss, but to me it will be worth it!

Thanks!


----------



## cloudyvisions

That's odd that some people are getting the plastic inserts and others are getting the cardboard ones. 

I'm getting used to the cardboard. I feel like it's a bit heavier and thicker. I tend to read with the cover folded completely back and my hand sort of inserted into the side that has the pocket on the left side, and I think it's a bit harder to do that with the cardboard than the plastic, to be honest.


----------



## skyblue

cloudyvisions said:


> That's odd that some people are getting the plastic inserts and others are getting the cardboard ones.
> 
> I'm getting used to the cardboard. I feel like it's a bit heavier and thicker. I tend to read with the cover folded completely back and my hand sort of inserted into the side that has the pocket on the left side, and I think it's a bit harder to do that with the cardboard than the plastic, to be honest.


I often read with my hand inserted between the Kindle and the Oberon cover, too. It would annoy me to no end if the insert were a thick piece of cardboard instead of the thinner plastic. I think Oberon is cutting corners and they are hoping no one notices. . I think it should be disclosed on their website, or at least give consumers a choice.


----------



## kschles

skyblue said:


> I often read with my hand inserted between the Kindle and the Oberon cover, too. It would annoy me to no end if the insert were a thick piece of cardboard instead of the thinner plastic. I think Oberon is cutting corners and they are hoping no one notices. . I think it should be disclosed on their website, or at least give consumers a choice.


Try removing the inserts. I've been using my Oberon this way for months. It's a little lighter, it's easier to put your hand in the back cover pocket if you choose to do so, and there doesn't seem to be any effect on rigidity of the leather.


----------



## Guest

skyblue said:


> I often read with my hand inserted between the Kindle and the Oberon cover, too. It would annoy me to no end if the insert were a thick piece of cardboard instead of the thinner plastic. I think Oberon is cutting corners and they are hoping no one notices. . I think it should be disclosed on their website, or at least give consumers a choice.


I think you're jumping to some rather nasty conclusions. Instead of publicly badmouthing them, why not simply email them and ask them why there has been a change? Perhaps their supplier is located in Japan and is unable to ship due to the disaster there and so they ran out? Or maybe something about the design makes a stiffer insert necessary? Or maybe they simply ran out of plastic inserts or got a damaged shipment and didn't want to delay orders because of it. It amazes me how people are so quick to assume the worst.


----------



## Cardinal

Environmentally, the card board is better but I like having the plastic inserts.  I like using the cover with them taken out but at the moment the bag I take to work is so heavy I put the inserts back in.  I wouldn't put my Kindle in with all this other heavy stuff with any other cover, I don't think the other ones I have offer enough protection.


----------



## kansaskyle

I decided to take the plastic inserts out, which does make it feel a little lighter and easier to get your hand in when reading one-handed.

Like others mentioned, I am having issues with the wool on the inside cover.  It leaves tiny micro-fibers stuck against the Kindle screen where it meets the plastic.  Also, my black wool has some red stuck to it.  I haven't bothered with the lint roller thing, but you can definitely see it there.  My daughter ordered her cover without the wool, and I wish I had done the same.


----------



## sparklemotion

Feylamia said:


> I actually really like the fact that they seem to use cardboard inserts now. I'm a geeky girl guide environmentalist () so less plastic is a huge plus in my book.


Oh, that's an excellent point! And really the cardboard inserts work totally fine and serve the purpose the same.


----------



## MartyS

kansaskyle said:


> Like others mentioned, I am having issues with the wool on the inside cover. It leaves tiny micro-fibers stuck against the Kindle screen where it meets the plastic. Also, my black wool has some red stuck to it. I haven't bothered with the lint roller thing, but you can definitely see it there. My daughter ordered her cover without the wool, and I wish I had done the same.


I couldn't stand the fibers any more either, so removed the wool from mine, took about an hour:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,51472.msg903449.html#msg903449

A few posts farther down I posted a picture.


----------



## luvmy4brats

My last several covers have been without the wool.. I much prefer it that way. I REALLY like the look of the one without the pocket. I think I'm going to request my next one without the pocket because I never use it.


----------



## Neo

So, I just received my new black cloud dragon and... I think I'm not loving it    

I mean, it's beautiful, the leather is absolutely gorgeous as ever, but I think I like my black sky dragon more.

How weird is that? I so never expected that, and I'm a bit at a loss on how I feel. I immediately put my K3 in the new cover, and about 2 whole minutes later switched it back to the "old" sky dragon, where I feel it's now at home.

Is that weird or what? Not sure what to do, but I have a feeling that there will be a black cloud dragon, no wool (but with pocket!) on the buy, sell, trade and barter thread available shortly. I give myself a couple of hours to think it through, but I so did not expect this reaction!

For those who would like to know: it came with the ying yang charm, and the cardboard inserts - and yes, the inserts are way thicker than the plastic ones, and more rigid too. To be honest, they feel cheap, and I don't think the change was a good move on Oberon's part.


----------



## Neo

OK, I think the cloud dragon is growing on me...  

I think the whole shock comes from how different it is from my current sky dragon. Because this is a wraparound design, it feels much bigger than the other (although they are perfectly identical!), and also, the dragons themselves are so much bigger too!!!!

I'm off to take a couple of pictures to show you all


----------



## kerrycrow

The red gingko is really striking! And thanks for the idea of taking the cardboard inserts out.  I think I will do that....


----------



## skyblue

Oh *Neo*! What are we going to do with you!  I have to say I have had similar experiences! Good luck on choosing between your beloved dragon covers!


----------



## Neo

LOL Skyblue, I know right? 

But it actually really IS growing on me - just not a case of love at first sight (maybe it will be a deeper love because of it ?). I think the other thing is that obviously my old sky dragon is super supple and all broken in, whereas all the work is yet to be done on the still rigid cloud dragon...

The cardboard inserts are a goner though, no matter what - just really not nice.

Here are the pictures!  (sorry, the black is actually quite difficult to take pictures of, and is not shiny at all - rather the contrary, actually, pretty matte!)































And side by side with it's older Japanese sky dragon cousin


----------



## skyblue

*Neo*, I *LOVE *the new dragon!!! I think it is just a case of "stiff and new" versus "broken in and loved". I can understand why you are torn. Both are fabulous! I particularly like it in black! 

I totally understand ditching the cardboard inserts. 

Decisions, decisions!


----------



## mommacomet

This was posted on the FB Oberon page regarding the cardboard inserts instead of plastic. :

 We changed over to cardboard because some people do discard them so they are more "green" if disposed of.


----------



## Neo

Thank you *Skyblue* !

I think I'll hold on to both dragons for a few days yet while I make up my mind, but one tell tale sign: I keep on petting the new cloud dragon


----------



## Neo

mommacomet said:


> This was posted on the FB Oberon page regarding the cardboard inserts instead of plastic. :
> 
> We changed over to cardboard because some people do discard them so they are more "green" if disposed of.


Thank you for sharing this mommacomet.

Well, not sure about their decision, but while I kept the plastic inserts, I am for sure discarding the cardboard ones, so not sure how environmentally friendly it is in the end


----------



## Cindy416

Neo said:


> Thank you for sharing this mommacomet.
> 
> Well, not sure about their decision, but while I kept the plastic inserts, I am for sure discarding the cardboard ones, so not sure how environmentally friendly it is in the end


No kidding! I'd probably get rid of the cardboard inserts pretty quickly. I love the plastic ones, as I always fold my cover back and stick my hand in the pocket. I've grown accustomed to the feel of the plastic inserts. I'm not sure I'd like the cardboard ones at all. Green, shmeen, I say. (Hmmm. That's not very politically correct, but we're talking about our Oberons, for heaven's sake, not some piece of junk.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Oh my. That is gorgeous. Definitely give it a bit of time.

As for the cardboard, I don't think I'd care for it. I would think over time it would bend and crease and become less protective.


----------



## Neo

Thank you Luv


----------



## Neo

Thank you Cobbie! I'm definitely liking it more and more, the more I look at it, and the more I touch it, so I have good hope for my upcoming love affair with my new cover  

Get it Cobbie, get it!!!!! You NEED a dragon   

And that red IS gorgeous...


----------



## Neo

Just wanted to share that Oberon just posted the below with regards to the cardboard vs plastic inserts issue:

"Its not an option, it was a company decision. it also helps with costs as well. I am sorry  We have no plans to bring back the old ones."

So *Skyblue*, you were unfortunately right when you surmised that Oberon was cutting corners . Too bad, really.


----------



## skyblue

Neo said:


> Just wanted to share that Oberon just posted the below with regards to the cardboard vs plastic inserts issue:
> 
> "Its not an option, it was a company decision. it also helps with costs as well. I am sorry  We have no plans to bring back the old ones."
> 
> So *Skyblue*, you were unfortunately right when you surmised that Oberon was cutting corners . Too bad, really.


That's what I was afraid of! . I am so glad that I got mine before they started using icky cardboard!


----------



## Neo

I have to admit, as much as I LOVE Oberon and their products (I mean, I have bought a check cover I've now had for 3 years and love - red gingko, and 5 Kindle covers - some of them as gifts to new Kindle owner friends), I am a tad bit disappointed by their decision. I kind of expected better from them, and not to be cheap.

I would actually pay a couple of bucks more for my cover to ensure it has the best quality all around (BTW, shipping prices have gone up, I noticed when I placed my order).

Oh well. Just too bad.

Not that it will stop me from buying an Oberon for my K4 or K5 either


----------



## mommacomet

I am new to the Oberon world and just received mine this week.  Honestly the cardboard is fine.  I have slid my hand inside while reading and its very comfortable and I don't think I would like the feeling of plastic.  Just seems very unnatural to have plastic and leather together.


----------



## Bonbonlover

Neo said:


> the cardboard inserts - and yes, the inserts are way thicker than the plastic ones, and more rigid too. To be honest, they feel cheap, and I don't think the change was a good move on Oberon's part.


that is just what I was going to say... I don't want cardboard insert... CHEAP! Oberon says they made the change because many people remove the inserts and discard them. I don't remove mine... don't think "many" do. I would much prefer plastic insert. I really don't like cardboard.


----------



## Feylamia

Another option would be a stiff leather insert but that definitely wouldn't help Oberon with the cost issue.

Something about their customer service seems a little off. I read back on their facebook page quite a bit and a lot of the time the answer to customers asking valid questions or requesting certain things bugs me a little. Like the reason they don't offer certain designs in certain colors for the K3: They say it's because the colors don't show the design very well and because the dyes are so expensive. But customers are willing to pay extra for their custom design and they obviously do want the color combination no matter what. (Plus, some designs, take the Bold Celtic for example, are sure to work in other colors as well - it would look stunning in wine, chocolate or any other dark color.) Maybe I'm just spoiled by the companies I ordered my stuff from before but usually they were willing to do pretty much whatever I wanted if it was possible and I was willing to pay for it.  

That said, I still really want an Oberon Cover and I don't think there are any alternatives around.


----------



## kuklachica

Feylamia said:


> Another option would be a stiff leather insert but that definitely wouldn't help Oberon with the cost issue.
> 
> Something about their customer service seems a little off. I read back on their facebook page quite a bit and a lot of the time the answer to customers asking valid questions or requesting certain things bugs me a little. Like the reason they don't offer certain designs in certain colors for the K3: They say it's because the colors don't show the design very well and because the dyes are so expensive. But customers are willing to pay extra for their custom design and they obviously do want the color combination no matter what. (Plus, some designs, take the Bold Celtic for example, are sure to work in other colors as well - it would look stunning in wine, chocolate or any other dark color.) Maybe I'm just spoiled by the companies I ordered my stuff from before but usually they were willing to do pretty much whatever I wanted if it was possible and I was willing to pay for it.
> 
> That said, I still really want an Oberon Cover and I don't think there are any alternatives around.


I do wish they had informed the customers prior to the change, rather than finding out after ordering the cover. I looked at my husband's new cover and he does have the cardboard and my 2 month old cover has the plastic. and Had Amazon or Apple cut corners on one of their products and not informed people prior to shipping them out, I'm sure there there would have been some unhappy and vocal customers.

I have not been impressed with their customer service. I've found that they (or maybe the facebook/communication people) to be very impatient and condescending with their responses. Their communication at the office has also been quite poor when I've asked questions.

All of that being said, I do love their products. I know about the impatience and communication issues when I place an order, so I try to make it as quick and simple as possible. However, I have not placed some orders or asked some questions that I've considered due to these issues. Sometimes it is just not worth asking the questions knowing that you might not get an accurate or helpful answer.


----------



## PraiseGod13

I am definitely going to be hanging onto my plastic inserts for any future Oberon cover purchases.  I'll just put my plastic inserts into whichever cover I am currently using because I'm not a fan of cardboard at all.  Cardboard gets bent, can hold moisture etc.  If you're a person who slips their hand into the flap to hold your Oberon... the cardboard will accumulate the oil from your hands and anything else you might have on your fingers and couldn't be cleaned like plastic inserts can.  Cardboard??  No thanks, not for me!


----------



## Holly

Also disappointed with the cardboard change.  Fortunately have some leftover plastic from the dollar store which I will substitute when I purchase my next cover.  People preferring the plastic can find it covering binders/placemats etc at the dollar store and just use the cardboard as a template to cut their own.  I have read that some have found the pockets removed.  The Oberon website needs to be upgraded to reflect these new changes or many customers will be complaining.


----------



## skyblue

kuklachica said:


> I do wish they had informed the customers prior to the change, rather than finding out after ordering the cover. I looked at my husband's new cover and he does have the cardboard and my 2 month old cover has the plastic. and Had Amazon or Apple cut corners on one of their products and not informed people prior to shipping them out, I'm sure there there would have been some unhappy and vocal customers.
> 
> I have not been impressed with their customer service. I've found that they (or maybe the facebook/communication people) to be very impatient and condescending with their responses. Their communication at the office has also been quite poor when I've asked questions.
> 
> All of that being said, I do love their products. I know about the impatience and communication issues when I place an order, so I try to make it as quick and simple as possible. However, I have not placed some orders or asked some questions that I've considered due to these issues. Sometimes it is just not worth asking the questions knowing that you might not get an accurate or helpful answer.


I think they should have been forthright about the change. "Sell it" from the beginning ("In our efforts to be 'green'....") as opposed to backpedaling to cover the switch. I think there would have been fewer ruffled feathers that way.


----------



## cloudyvisions

Well...a few more days have gone by, and I am definitely *not* a fan of the cardboard inserts. It's just not as comfortable reading with my hand inside the cover like how I normally read. I think I will go out and buy a plastic binder and cut out plastic inserts, which means I will be tossing out my cardboard ones. I tried it without the inserts at all, but it feels too soft and bendy. 

I think Oberon should have both and then you can tell them which you want, if you have a preference...otherwise the defaulted ones are cardboard. Kinda like how they will make it without the wool on the left if you tell them about it. I'm not crazy about how they went about not telling anyone about this change.


----------



## Bonbonlover

mommacomet said:


> This was posted on the FB Oberon page regarding the cardboard inserts instead of plastic. :
> 
> We changed over to cardboard because some people do discard them so they are more "green" if disposed of.


Last I heard, plastic can be recycled just the same as cardboard...


----------



## sparklemotion

Oh Neo, I LOVE your new dragon!! It's so gorgeous! The black is so classic too. I'm glad it's growing on you!


----------



## karin

PraiseGod13 said:


> I am definitely going to be hanging onto my plastic inserts for any future Oberon cover purchases. I'll just put my plastic inserts into whichever cover I am currently using because I'm not a fan of cardboard at all. Cardboard gets bent, can hold moisture etc. If you're a person who slips their hand into the flap to hold your Oberon... the cardboard will accumulate the oil from your hands and anything else you might have on your fingers and couldn't be cleaned like plastic inserts can. Cardboard?? No thanks, not for me!


I agree with just about everything you said. The cover I received about a month and a half ago had the cardboard; I hate it! It's noticeably thick than the plastic, and less pliable, too. I removed them and am using the plastic ones that were in all my older covers. They are simply much nicer.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Bonbonlover said:


> Last I heard, plastic can be recycled just the same as cardboard...


Excellent point!!


----------



## mommacomet

My brother has some super stiff leather that I am going to check out to see if its about the same thickness of the cardboard and if it is I am going to try cutting 2 pieces using the cardboard as a template and see if I like it better.  The cardboard isn't bad and I don't like plastic but leather would be wonderful.


----------



## AlleyGator

Would someone mind posting a picture of the plastic inserts? I would like to see what they look like and perhaps try to find some if they are suppose to be better. I am new Oberon customer (da Vinci in Saddle...simple, elegant and very classy) and I have the cardboard inserts.


----------



## Feylamia

I think most people seem to be unhappy with the choice of cardboard. Maybe if everybody emailed/facebooked them asking for the option

no insert
cardboard insert
plastic insert insert
they will add that? In a mixed calculation it might not add costs for them as many people will probably choose to not have any inserts or have cardboard ones, especially those who already have some. That way, everybody is a winner.


----------



## maries

Neo - I hope you are liking the new dragon better.  I have the red ginkgo with the all over texture and love the feel of it.  


As far as the cardboard - I agree that they should have posted this info.  Doesn't their little film show the plastic?  It's been a while since I looked at that.  I don't think it was a good business decision and, in my opinion, will top their attempt to discontinue the wine color for poor business decisions and handling.  Makes me glad I bought when I did.

The plastic will add more stiffness (and protection) with less additional weight and thickness.

Maybe their "green" efforts could have been to use plastic inserts made from recycled materials?

Possibly this could be a marketing opportunity for someone that has an Etsy shops to come up with the material and sell the inserts for those that want to get rid of the cardboard?  

Or someone will find a simple way for people to make their own and recycle the cardboard ones.  I think the material used for those plastic pocket folders might work although it might not be quite as thick.


----------



## Bonbonlover

Sorry but these covers cost $69. There are few covers out there in this price range. Customers are willing to pay that because of the quality of the product offered. The company should not cut costs by producing an inferior good.

Sorry Oberon, you blew it with this change.


----------



## Basket lady

Just ordered my first Oberon, the Bold Celtic in saddle!  I was waiting on the sleeves and now that they are out, I changed my mind and decided that I wanted a little more protection for my Kindle.  I have it in the Amazon lighted cover now, but that will be my winter cover since I need the light in the winter more that in the long days of summer.  Hope the cover comes by my birthday on the 6th.  This is my gift to myself


----------



## AlleyGator

Basket Lady: The Bold Celtic in saddle was my second choice. It's a beautiful design. I'm sure you will love it.


----------



## Holly

They are probably just counting on the fact that their "new" customers will not know about the inserts once being better suited.  Like leather shoes you buy.  Most people just discard the cardboard inserts so some people will just assume that this should be done.  It is a shame that Oberon made the change.


----------



## Basket lady

Alley Gator, what was your first choice?  I really liked the Paisley too, but decided on the Bold Celtic because I liked how it had a spine design instead of the same thing all the way around.


----------



## Basket lady

I wanted to ask for a differnt charm, the sleeping cat, but wasn't sure where on the online form to request it.  I did put it in the shipping instructions, but am afraid that is truly just was the shippers to read.  Maybe I need to call them tomorrow?


----------



## Bonbonlover

You did it right. Special requests go in the shipping instructions box.  Enjoy your order.


----------



## Basket lady

Thanks Bonbonlover, I knew from reading these boards that people do make special requests, like with the wool or without.  I went back three times and started over trying to figure out where they would write that in.  Anyone have any idea what the shipping time is like?


----------



## sparklemotion

Basket lady said:


> Thanks Bonbonlover, I knew from reading these boards that people do make special requests, like with the wool or without. I went back three times and started over trying to figure out where they would write that in. Anyone have any idea what the shipping time is like?


Once your order actually ships (your status changes from pending to shipped) it arrives very quickly. I chose USPS and received it in 2 days. Oberon is in California and I'm in New York so that's very fast.

As for where to write special instructions. I wrote that I wanted mine without wool in the shipping instructions box, but I also gave them a quick phone call too.


----------



## ILoveMyKindle

Basket Lady....I hope you will post some pics of your Bold Celtic when you get it.  I am seriously considering that design in saddle for my K3 Winter cover.  I've become so spoiled....I'm going to use my Celtic Hounds in wine for the Fall, my Spring cover that I'm using right now is Avenue of Trees in fern.  For Mother's Day I'm going to ask for the da Vinci in blue to use for the Summer.  Then I've got all the skins to coordinate with each cover.  Yes, I'm obsessed, but it's so much fun...and a healthy addiction!  Anyway, like I said, I've been eyeing the Bold Celtic in saddle for some time.  I would love to see it when you get it!!

Neo....I hope you are liking your new dragon cover better.  I've had a couple of Oberon covers for previous Kindle models where at first I was just a tiny bit disappointed in them...just something was lacking....until I discovered the Caddilac Leather Lotion they recommend.  It really gives a new life to the look and feel of the cover.  It has litterally made me fall in love with a couple of covers that I was just so-so about.  I followed the instructions by applying a good amount of lotion and working it in with my fingers...let it dry...then take a cloth and buff it.  Do that about 3 different times over as many weeks, and it will make the cover supple and lusterous.  Good luck!!


----------



## sparklemotion

ILoveMyKindle said:


> Neo....I hope you are liking your new dragon cover better. I've had a couple of Oberon covers for previous Kindle models where at first I was just a tiny bit disappointed in them...just something was lacking....until I discovered the Caddilac Leather Lotion they recommend. It really gives a new life to the look and feel of the cover. It has litterally made me fall in love with a couple of covers that I was just so-so about. I followed the instructions by applying a good amount of lotion and working it in with my fingers...let it dry...then take a cloth and buff it. Do that about 3 different times over as many weeks, and it will make the cover supple and lusterous. Good luck!!


In what way did it change the look of the leather? Does it darken it at all? Make it shiny? Or does it just make it softer?


----------



## Cardinal

I do wish Oberon had let us know in advanced, I probably would have ordered some more covers.  I also wish the plastic inserts was an option for the people (like me) who want them.

I have had great customer service from Oberon, no complaints there.


----------



## sparklemotion

Cobbie said:


> *Sparklemotion*, for me even after only one application I have found that it gives the leather a richer sheen. Not necessarily shiny but, as ILoveMyKindle said, makes it supple and lustrous. If you like the matte finish it comes with I would not recommend using the lotion. Many people never treat their covers at all. Without treatment I think the softness will come with use. Or as some do, like Jason911, they take the inserts out and roll the covers every which way possible to soften the leather. I'm personally pretty happy with how the leather feels with just the lotion application(s).


Thanks so much, I just went and ordered some through Amazon.  I don't mind if it makes them a little shiny and the richer sheen sounds really nice!


----------



## Tatiana

Thank you for the tip about the Cadillac Leather Lotion.  I'll try it on my Celtic Hounds cover in Wine, which I love, btw.  DH laughs when he catches me touching and looking at my cover.  It's so beautiful.  The staff at Oberon were so nice and answered all my questions when I ordered my cover and the one I got DH for his K2.


----------



## AlleyGator

ILoveMyKindle said:


> Basket Lady....I hope you will post some pics of your Bold Celtic when you get it. I am seriously considering that design in saddle for my K3 Winter cover. I've become so spoiled....I'm going to use my Celtic Hounds in wine for the Fall, my Spring cover that I'm using right now is Avenue of Trees in fern. For Mother's Day I'm going to ask for the da Vinci in blue to use for the Summer. Then I've got all the skins to coordinate with each cover. Yes, I'm obsessed, but it's so much fun...and a healthy addiction! Anyway, like I said, I've been eyeing the Bold Celtic in saddle for some time. I would love to see it when you get it!!
> 
> Neo....I hope you are liking your new dragon cover better. I've had a couple of Oberon covers for previous Kindle models where at first I was just a tiny bit disappointed in them...just something was lacking....until I discovered the Caddilac Leather Lotion they recommend. It really gives a new life to the look and feel of the cover. It has litterally made me fall in love with a couple of covers that I was just so-so about. I followed the instructions by applying a good amount of lotion and working it in with my fingers...let it dry...then take a cloth and buff it. Do that about 3 different times over as many weeks, and it will make the cover supple and lusterous. Good luck!!


 ...you do love your Oberon covers...LOL. All your choices sound lovely.

I spent many hours looking at the Oberon site trying to decide which cover I should purchase. After much thought, I went with the da Vinci in Saddle.The reason is the design was simple, elegant and classy. The key charm is so cute that was included with my cover...it unlocks a world of treasures. This cover also reminded me somewhat of the Brighton merchandise, which I so love. BTW, the Bold Celtic was my second choice and who know, it just might be a future order.


----------



## Cindy416

Alley Gator said:


> ...you do love your Oberon covers...LOL. All your choices sound lovely.
> 
> I spent many hours looking at the Oberon site trying to decide which cover I should purchase. After much thought, I went with the da Vinci in Saddle.The reason is the design was simple, elegant and classy. The key charm is so cute that was included with my cover...it unlocks a world of treasures. This cover also reminded me somewhat of the Brighton merchandise, which I so love. BTW, the Bold Celtic was my second choice and who know, it just might be a future order.


You're right about the charm representing the unlocking of a world of treasures. I think it would be great if more of the designs had the lock and key combination since the covers are for Kindles. I love the charm and key, and think the DaVinci is really nice, but I love my Avenue of Trees so much that I don't think I could change.


----------



## AlleyGator

Cindy416 said:


> You're right about the charm representing the unlocking of a world of treasures. I think it would be great if more of the designs had the lock and key combination since the covers are for Kindles. I love the charm and key, and think the DaVinci is really nice, but I love my Avenue of Trees so much that I don't think I could change.


I agree...the lock and key is a great addition to the kindle covers. The Avenue of Trees is also a pretty design.


----------



## SilverMaple

I bought a friend an Oberon cover for her birthday, and it came with the cardboard inserts.  Yuck.  For the price Oberon charges, cardboard is a mistake. It feels cheap next to the wonderful leather, and it makes the whole thing too thick.  I used my plastic inserts from my Oberon as a stencil and made her some inserts from the thin plastic cutting boards you can buy in a 3-pack at Walmart.  MUCH better.  She's very pleased now.

The cardboard went in the trash.


----------



## hidden_user

I've posted in this thread already since the first of the year. Several people PM'd me about the technique I used to age and "enhance" the Bold Celtic cover in Saddle that I have. I responded to a couple of PM's TRYING to explain what I did. A couple of days ago, I received another PM, so I thought I would address the issue here.

The thing is, it is a personal, semi-artistic and possibly risky process. I honestly don't feel comfortable explaining what I have done in great detail. Some of the material and techniques used, are certainly not authorized by Oberon and to attempt to duplicate my efforts will not only void any warranty or guarantee, but you may not be very happy with your results and possibly feel you have ruined your cover. I don't want to be responsible for that.

The Oberon cover is a wonderful cover as is from Oberon. Use and proper care over time will gracefully age the premium leather.

That said, I thought I would share some pictures I just took. Since previously posting pictures, I have further modified my cover. I have removed the Pewter button and elastic closure. I used a leather repair kit to fill in and blend the remaining holes in the leather. The cover stays closed just fine and had I been able to order the cover from Oberon like this, I would have done so. My cover was ordered without the wool felt lining and I would have also deleted the inside pocket as well, were that possible. All I wanted was simply a cover without a bunch of do-dads and that's pretty much what I have now.

I sincerely hope you enjoy your cover as much as I do mine and apologize if I have disappointed anyone 

Front










Inside (I blocked my contact info from the picture)










Back


----------



## AlleyGator

You did a great job, hidden_user. Your Bold Celtic cover looks fabulous.


----------



## hidden_user

Thank you Alley Gator !!! The dark parts MAY be a little too dark (they aren't as dark as the pictures appear), but I can lighten those areas if I wanted to. The cover has the "hand" and look of a well used, worn and loved leather book cover.

I figured that Amazon would come out with a new Kindle Version sooner or later and perhaps a different size from Ver.3 that would require a new cover anyway. Maybe the release of a new version requiring a different cover wouldn't even have allowed this one enough time to break  in to my liking. That's what I tell myself anyway LOL. Regardless, I'm loving it and the patina is only superficial. This cover will last for years


----------



## Holly

Love what you have done.  Would order a sleeve from Oberon in a heartbeat if it didn't have to come with the pewter strap.  Wouldn't worry about it sliding out as it would be carried in a briefcase or purse as well.  

If the cases are made after the order is received, it really is hard to understand why such customisation is refused.  They can leave wool off so some custom work is acceptable.  As you say, the alteration is complicated and chancy but done well at the source would be a better way of showing off their product than a do it yourself botched job.  A little flexibility goes a long way especially when the request is so simple and cost saving as leaving something off.  After all the stamped  name still identifies the product source.


----------



## kuklachica

Holly said:


> Would order a sleeve from Oberon in a heartbeat if it didn't have to come with the pewter strap...
> 
> If the cases are made after the order is received, it really is hard to understand why such customisation is refused.


I think it is because the pewter is considered their "trademark" for all of their products.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

We are unable to customize due to costs. We are a very small company. The dyes are expensive and they are ordered to fit the plates for each item. So if you order a cover and you are the only one who ordered it in red we are stuck with that dye. 


We simply can't keep every dye for every design. So we limit the colors to three and in some cases two. 

Also to customize other items takes time. If it's one person it seems easy but add thousands of custom orders to our small staff it's not something we feel we can do in a timely manner. 

I hope this clears it up


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Regarding the pewter. It is our trademark and we cast those. Many love it and it adds to the sleeve. But we do use it where we can. That answer is correct


----------



## Chloista

I am tickled pink with my newest Oberon cover!  I just purchased a Kindle 3, and looked at the various manufacturers of covers for it... but I just love Oberon for the beauty and quality of work.  So, I purchased the Humming Bird cover in red for my K3.

This is my 3rd Oberon cover.  I gave my husband my Kindle 2, and he now has both my Roses cover in red, and my Roof of Heaven in blue.  Beautiful covers.

I just love Oberon's work!


----------



## Pushka

I love the pewter and always order extra charms.  Plus my cat seems like it finding them on the table and nudging them onto the floor with her paw!  I have charms everywhere!  I do prefer the covers without the felt, so I appreciate that option.  My next purchase and which is being made now, is a sleeve for the nook, which, being larger than the kindle I prefer to use without a cover.


----------



## corkyb

Pushka said:


> I love the pewter and always order extra charms. Plus my cat seems like it finding them on the table and nudging them onto the floor with her paw! I have charms everywhere! I do prefer the covers without the felt, so I appreciate that option. My next purchase and which is being made now, is a sleeve for the nook, which, being larger than the kindle I prefer to use without a cover.


What design and color are you getting Pushka?


----------



## Pushka

Well, luvmy4brats forced me to buy the blue hummingbird one.


----------



## Tippy

Life is good.  My Oberon red paisley cover came in this week!  How does Oberon manage to deliver so quickly?  The cover is gorgeous--vibrant and alive!  My K is stylin'!  I so deserve this gift to myself!


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Tippy.. I have that design currently on my iPad also in red. I agree it's wonderful. It's a newer design but had become a hot seller


----------



## sparklemotion

hidden_user said:


> My cover was ordered without the wool felt lining and I would have also deleted the inside pocket as well, were that possible. All I wanted was simply a cover without a bunch of do-dads and that's pretty much what I have now.


It actually is possible to have it made without the pocket as that is how mine arrived.  Just plain leather, no pocket. I posted pics earlier in this thread. I asked for no wool, however I didn't say no pocket, but it arrived with no wool as I requested, and also no pocket. I have to say, I like it much better without the pocket. I would have no use for it really. So I got lucky as it came as I would have preferred it anyway, I didn't know it was option though.


----------



## Feylamia

OberonDesign.com said:


> We are unable to customize due to costs.


I answered in the other thread (Oberon Cardboard vs. Plastic Inserts (photos)) so not to derail this thread any more than necessary.


----------



## kevin63

I've been ordering Oberon products since I got my K2 back in 2009.  I now have some journals, card cases, K2 cover, iPad cover, cell phone sleeve and a few of the bookmark pieces.  I do like the pewter and I love the quality of the products.  I myself wanted a different design and color for my K2, but the bottom line is this is what they offer, take ot or leave it.  I love the protection the products provide for my expensive electronics.  Even though I may want a different color or design, i have always been able to fine one that I like.  It seems Oberon goes out of their way to make everyone happen, and we all know that is never possible.  They have a great product and I for one don't hesitate to order the products for the protection alone.


----------



## Basket lady

Yay!  I just checked the USPS link sent by Oberon Thursday to see where my first Oberon Kindle cover was, and it said it was out for delivery.  I ran out to the mailbox and there it was! I am so excited!  It is just beautiful and it feels just wonderful!  I had already added my Kindle, of course, and then had to take it back out to put on the special charm that I requested.  I can't wait to show it off to my Kindle friends!

Someone tell my how to add a picture and I will post a few.


----------



## Sunshine22

** I love the pewter, and think it really adds to an already beautiful cover.  And I prefer cases that have some sort of closure.
** The small pocket for a card is perfect for my business card and contact info.  Having been in the situation of finding a lost kindle in a case without any contact information, I know how important it is to have contact information somewhere in the case.
** I'm actually a fan of the wool.
** And have no opinion in the cardboard/plastic debate, since I remove the inserts

We all have such different preferences, without making every case fully customized, there is no way to please everyone.  And I guarantee, even if they were to agree to customize every case, someone would find something to complain about...    

That's why it's great to have a lot of options, and if the Oberon cover doesn't meet your needs, there are plenty of other cover choices.  

For me, I have other cases for my K2 besides my two Oberon cases, and honestly they other cases don't compare.  My saddle DaVinci and wine Celtic Hounds are over a year old now, worn in nicely, and just get better and better.  

Back to the theme of this thread, I love all of the new pictures!  Truly gorgeous covers.


----------



## Bonbonlover

I also have a number of Oberon products. Icon Journal, Checkbook, cardholder do not have the Pewter. The purse only has a hanging charm on the zipper pull.. I believe there are a few other items that do not have their trademark Pewter.

ETA: Wallets and Cardholders, Small organizers and Portfolio's do not have the trademark...


----------



## Neo

Basket lady said:


> Yay! I just checked the USPS link sent by Oberon Thursday to see where my first Oberon Kindle cover was, and it said it was out for delivery. I ran out to the mailbox and there it was! I am so excited! It is just beautiful and it feels just wonderful! I had already added my Kindle, of course, and then had to take it back out to put on the special charm that I requested. I can't wait to show it off to my Kindle friends!
> 
> Someone tell my how to add a picture and I will post a few.


Yaaayyyyy!!!!! Congratulations on your new Oberon! Pictures please ?

And you lucked out on the charm! I also asked if I could please get one or the other of 2 particular charms I really liked, but they gave me a third I really don't care for . Too bad, had I known, I would have actually ordered the charms I really wanted along with my cover, but I just can't justify the high shipping cost for 2 charms only (I mean, the shipping cost isn't high in itself, but compared to the price of just one or 2 charms, it is). So now my cover is "charm-less" , but still gorgeous, and the charm will go to whomever buys or gets my former cover, and hopefully will like it more than me 

I'm actually a little bit sad about the so-so experience my last Oberon order has been, to be honest. This is the 6th Oberon product I order, and until then, all had been perfect (so I guess that got my level of expectations way up there, lol). But between the little pang of disappointment I got when I opened the package and saw a charm I really didn't like (and didn't expect) after having kindly requested another (small thing, I know, but we all know how excited we get about those small things ), the cardboard inserts I ended up trowing out (although in the end that may have been a blessing in disguise: I'm ending up LOVING the feel of the supple leather alone, and I never really dared to throw out the plastic inserts, for some weird reason ), and the fact that it wasn't love at first sight with the new cloud dragon design, it was a bit of a weird Oberon experience.

BUT after having had my black cloud dragon for a week now, I LOVE LOVE LOVE my new cover and the new design! I can't keep my hands off my cover, keep on petting it and getting to know all the ridges and crevices of the design. I keep on discovering new details to a design that at first look doesn't seem that intricate but in the end always surprises: there is a tiny mini cloud on the front, so small, but perfectly embossed, super cute! The leather is still oh so yummy, and when I put my hand inside the flap for reading, well, I think this has to be softest Oberon I have yet had!!!!!

So all in all, I am now (one week later) a VERY happy black cloud dragon owner 

Thank you so much to all who advised me to give it some time last week: you were all right


----------



## Basket lady

Ok, I can't figure out how to post here so I am putting in the links instead.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5582404634/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5581782449/

Love, love, love it!


----------



## Neo

Basket lady said:


> Ok, I can't figure out how to post here so I am putting in the links instead.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5582404634/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5581782449/
> 
> Love, love, love it!


Gorgeous!!!!! Thank you for the pics


----------



## mommacomet

Basket Lady ~ Very pretty...


----------



## hidden_user

sparklemotion said:


> It actually is possible to have it made without the pocket as that is how mine arrived.  Just plain leather, no pocket. I posted pics earlier in this thread. I asked for no wool, however I didn't say no pocket, but it arrived with no wool as I requested, and also no pocket. I have to say, I like it much better without the pocket. I would have no use for it really. So I got lucky as it came as I would have preferred it anyway, I didn't know it was option though.


Honestly, at the time of my order I only requested wool delete. I didn't even think about pocket delete as a possible consideration. I have my contact info on the screensaver. I don't think I will ever have a use for the pocket and while I would rather it not be there, it doesn't annoy me.

The Oberon leather is some of the finest I have ever held and I understand why customization is limited in a production process regardless of company size.

As someone else mentioned, if you're not happy with a vendor choice(s) there are lots of cases out there. I have strongly considered the Piel Frama covers because I love their Kindle leather retention system which doesn't require velcro, bungee loops, buttons or anything else to secure. But I don't like or need the cutouts for the Kindle speakers on the back of the cover.

The PERFECT cover me would be an Oberon with wool and pocket delete ... no pewter or bungees and have the Piel Frama Kindle retention. THAT would be the shizzle. 100% leather throughout with no do-dads and stuff hanging off ... just neat tidy and secure. But I am probably the only person in the world with that preference LOL. If I could make one, I would though.


----------



## kschles

Just received a World Tree in green, without the wool felt liner.  Really like it that way.  It does have a pocket, which is OK with me (didn't mention the pocket in my instructions).  The inside leather is very soft and should offer adequate protection for the screen.


----------



## Pushka

Neo said:


> Yaaayyyyy!!!!! Congratulations on your new Oberon! Pictures please ?
> 
> And you lucked out on the charm! I also asked if I could please get one or the other of 2 particular charms I really liked, but they gave me a third I really don't care for . Too bad, had I known, I would have actually ordered the charms I really wanted*


For the last two orders I have always ordered an extra charm or two for this very reason. This time I ordered a sleeve and was not sure if they even come with a charm. So I ordered the cat and one other. I always seem to find something to do with them, eg in zips for bags and backpacks.


----------



## Diane in Langley

Basket lady said:


> Ok, I can't figure out how to post here so I am putting in the links instead.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5582404634/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5581782449/
> 
> Love, love, love it!


Beautiful cover! This one is one my wish list along with a blue da vinci.


----------



## Kindle-lite

oberon design... does your small sleeve fit the Sony650 touch?


----------



## candyisdandy

I've just found this board and am a new Kindle user.  I've stumbled across the Oberon website (after planning on spending $20 for a "basic" cover!), and am now trying to decide between a red or purple Paisley cover.  I know it's totally a matter of personal preference, but was wondering if anyone has the purple cover and if it's "garish"; it's hard to tell on the site what the colour will actually look like, and I don't want it to look cheap.  I also saw someone mentioned that there are charms available for the covers, and was wondering if these come with the covers, or if they have to be ordered separately.  If so, is there any purpose to the charms, or are they just for decoration?  Thanks, and I will post a pic of my cover once I decide on colours and get it ordered!


----------



## Neo

Pushka said:


> For the last two orders I have always ordered an extra charm or two for this very reason. This time I ordered a sleeve and was not sure if they even come with a charm. So I ordered the cat and one other. I always seem to find something to do with them, eg in zips for bags and backpacks.


That's smart, and I have now learned my lesson and will do the same next time - it may be a while though... In the meantime, I am enjoying the clean and simple look of my cover without charm, which only bothers me when I've just gotten a manicure, as is makes it much harder to open my cover "safely" 



candyisdandy said:


> I've just found this board and am a new Kindle user. I've stumbled across the Oberon website (after planning on spending $20 for a "basic" cover!), and am now trying to decide between a red or purple Paisley cover. I know it's totally a matter of personal preference, but was wondering if anyone has the purple cover and if it's "garish"; it's hard to tell on the site what the colour will actually look like, and I don't want it to look cheap. I also saw someone mentioned that there are charms available for the covers, and was wondering if these come with the covers, or if they have to be ordered separately. If so, is there any purpose to the charms, or are they just for decoration? Thanks, and I will post a pic of my cover once I decide on colours and get it ordered!


I can't help you on the design/color choice as I haven't had either, but I'm sure others here will be happy to help . Also, I know that pics of this particular cover in both colors have been posted in this thread a little while back - it may be worth a search.

On the charms: Oberon has this cute "tradition" to join one charm to each order, for free. You can of course ask for the one you want, but sometimes you will get it, and sometimes not - Oberon chooses which charm to give you. Most of us use the charm on the elastic band that closes the cover, which makes it easier to open and close, as it gives you something to hold on to. They also look cute though


----------



## TinaNKing

I have purple Paisley and its lovely! It came with a butterfly charm and I attached it to the closure bungee. It is way more beautiful in person and a purchase I have no regrets about


----------



## mommacomet

candyisdandy said:


> I've just found this board and am a new Kindle user. I've stumbled across the Oberon website (after planning on spending $20 for a "basic" cover!), and am now trying to decide between a red or purple Paisley cover. I know it's totally a matter of personal preference, but was wondering if anyone has the purple cover and if it's "garish"; it's hard to tell on the site what the colour will actually look like, and I don't want it to look cheap. I also saw someone mentioned that there are charms available for the covers, and was wondering if these come with the covers, or if they have to be ordered separately. If so, is there any purpose to the charms, or are they just for decoration? Thanks, and I will post a pic of my cover once I decide on colours and get it ordered!


If you go back through this thread you will find many wonderful photo's but be forewarned it could only make your decision harder. 

If you are on Facebook Oberon designs has a page where you can see many pictures posted by those have purchased the Paisley in both red and purple. I find both equally as beautiful.

http://www.facebook.com/oberondesign?sk=wall


----------



## skyblue

Neo said:


> Yaaayyyyy!!!!! Congratulations on your new Oberon! Pictures please ?
> 
> And you lucked out on the charm! I also asked if I could please get one or the other of 2 particular charms I really liked, but they gave me a third I really don't care for . Too bad, had I known, I would have actually ordered the charms I really wanted along with my cover, but I just can't justify the high shipping cost for 2 charms only (I mean, the shipping cost isn't high in itself, but compared to the price of just one or 2 charms, it is). So now my cover is "charm-less" , but still gorgeous, and the charm will go to whomever buys or gets my former cover, and hopefully will like it more than me
> 
> I'm actually a little bit sad about the so-so experience my last Oberon order has been, to be honest. This is the 6th Oberon product I order, and until then, all had been perfect (so I guess that got my level of expectations way up there, lol). But between the little pang of disappointment I got when I opened the package and saw a charm I really didn't like (and didn't expect) after having kindly requested another (small thing, I know, but we all know how excited we get about those small things ), the cardboard inserts I ended up trowing out (although in the end that may have been a blessing in disguise: I'm ending up LOVING the feel of the supple leather alone, and I never really dared to throw out the plastic inserts, for some weird reason ), and the fact that it wasn't love at first sight with the new cloud dragon design, it was a bit of a weird Oberon experience.
> 
> BUT after having had my black cloud dragon for a week now, I LOVE LOVE LOVE my new cover and the new design! I can't keep my hands off my cover, keep on petting it and getting to know all the ridges and crevices of the design. I keep on discovering new details to a design that at first look doesn't seem that intricate but in the end always surprises: there is a tiny mini cloud on the front, so small, but perfectly embossed, super cute! The leather is still oh so yummy, and when I put my hand inside the flap for reading, well, I think this has to be softest Oberon I have yet had!!!!!
> 
> So all in all, I am now (one week later) a VERY happy black cloud dragon owner
> 
> Thank you so much to all who advised me to give it some time last week: you were all right


*Cobble*, we were SO right! I am thrilled for you, *Neo*!


----------



## Neo

Thank you Skyblue


----------



## Neo

LOL Cobbie!


----------



## maries

hidden_user said:


> I've posted in this thread already since the first of the year. Several people PM'd me about the technique I used to age and "enhance" the Bold Celtic cover in Saddle that I have. I responded to a couple of PM's TRYING to explain what I did. A couple of days ago, I received another PM, so I thought I would address the issue here.
> 
> The thing is, it is a personal, semi-artistic and possibly risky process. I honestly don't feel comfortable explaining what I have done in great detail. Some of the material and techniques used, are certainly not authorized by Oberon and to attempt to duplicate my efforts will not only void any warranty or guarantee, but you may not be very happy with your results and possibly feel you have ruined your cover. I don't want to be responsible for that.
> 
> The Oberon cover is a wonderful cover as is from Oberon. Use and proper care over time will gracefully age the premium leather.
> 
> That said, I thought I would share some pictures I just took. Since previously posting pictures, I have further modified my cover. I have removed the Pewter button and elastic closure. I used a leather repair kit to fill in and blend the remaining holes in the leather. The cover stays closed just fine and had I been able to order the cover from Oberon like this, I would have done so. My cover was ordered without the wool felt lining and I would have also deleted the inside pocket as well, were that possible. All I wanted was simply a cover without a bunch of do-dads and that's pretty much what I have now.
> 
> I sincerely hope you enjoy your cover as much as I do mine and apologize if I have disappointed anyone
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside (I blocked my contact info from the picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back


You did a great job! You would never know there was a button there. The cover looks really nice without it.


----------



## Feylamia

I agree, I like the worn look - you shouldn't worry about posting how you achieved it, there are plenty of tips available online. (For those interested, check out this thread on leatherworker.net. 

I plan to do a similar thing with my Bold Celtic once I have it.


----------



## MartyS

OberonDesign.com said:


> We are unable to customize due to costs. We are a very small company. The dyes are expensive and they are ordered to fit the plates for each item. So if you order a cover and you are the only one who ordered it in red we are stuck with that dye.


 I thought this might be an example of someone confusing a dye to make color and a die to press the pattern, but I assume this means they order the leather pre-cut and pre-dyed to fit each die plate, so they have to limit the number of colors available. But that really doesn't make sense either, all the K3 covers are the same size, so if one is available in one color they all should be, unless they start with different sized leather for each design and then cut down to the final size?

On another note: I recently put both cardboard stiffeners in the front pocket, I like that a lot, feels more like the cover of a book when holding it, and gives another layer of protection for the screen. Also feels better putting fingers into the back pocket with no stiffener in there, not that I hold it that way very often.


----------



## Guest

MartyS said:


> I thought this might be an example of someone confusing a dye to make color and a die to press the pattern, but I assume this means they order the leather pre-cut and pre-dyed to fit each die plate, so they have to limit the number of colors available. But that really doesn't make sense either, all the K3 covers are the same size, so if one is available in one color they all should be, unless they start with different sized leather for each design and then cut down to the final size?


No, they specifically said they have to order the dyes for each design and that they are very expensive, therefore they need to limit their dye plates to the most popular ones. It doesn't make sense for them to create a dye plate for a design just because one or two people demand it. That leaves them with a dye plate they can't use.

I think it's really sad that this thread, which started out as place to share pics of our beautiful Oberon items has turned into a Oberon bash thread where all people do is pick at and complain about the company.


----------



## MartyS

NYCKindleFan said:


> No, they specifically said they have to order the dyes for each design and that they are very expensive, therefore they need to limit their dye plates to the most popular ones. It doesn't make sense for them to create a dye plate for a design just because one or two people demand it. That leaves them with a dye plate they can't use.


I did quote what they wrote, I'm saying it sounds like the terminology (die vs dye) is being lost somewhere. Pieces of dyed leather are often called "dyes", and the metal stamps used to press the design into the leather are also called "dies", and are very expensive. But you don't need a different metal die for each color leather (dye). It would be easy for someone that doesn't work with with the product to confuse the terms.

Even if they were using a dye sublimation press to add color they would not need a different plate for each color, just different colors to put in the machine, so that doesn't make sense either.

Like I said before this only make sense if they need to start with different size pieces of leather for each pattern, leather does tend to change shape when you work it, so they probably do need different starting sizes for each one, then cut them down to proper size after pressing, so keeping every color in every size would lead to excess inventory of different colored leather (dyes). And just using the largest size for everything would lead to a lot of waste when doing the final cutting.


----------



## AlleyGator

It's great seeing pictures of your Oberon covers, but may I ask why some of you prefer not to have the felt lining? To me it seems like the felt is a nice touch that protects the kindle screen, but maybe I'm wrong. I'm considering ordering another Oberon cover and wanted to get your opinion of the pros and cons of the felt.  Thanks!


----------



## sparklemotion

Alley Gator said:


> It's great seeing pictures of your Oberon covers, but may I ask why some of you prefer not to have the felt lining? To me it seems like the felt is a nice touch that protects the kindle screen, but maybe I'm wrong. I'm considering ordering another Oberon cover and wanted to get your opinion of the pros and cons of the felt. Thanks!


I don't like it because small pieces of the felt were getting stuck under the edge of my kindle screen all the time, almost daily, and they are not easy to get out. I found it very annoying.


----------



## hidden_user

In my home with two medium sized dogs, the wool felt on my first Oberon seemed to be a magnet to trap and hide small debris. I didn't think trapped debris both visible and hidden could possibly afford very much OR BETTER "protection" for the kindle display when a plain leather cover is wiped clean of debris with a simply swipe of the hand.


----------



## MartyS

Alley Gator said:


> It's great seeing pictures of your Oberon covers, but may I ask why some of you prefer not to have the felt lining? To me it seems like the felt is a nice touch that protects the kindle screen, but maybe I'm wrong. I'm considering ordering another Oberon cover and wanted to get your opinion of the pros and cons of the felt. Thanks!


Do you have a white or graphite kindle? All the black fibers on the white plastic were bugging me, as well as the ones that get stuck in the edges of the screen. If that kind of thing bothers you it's something to think about. I don't even like fingerprints on the screen, so after about a week I removed the wool (not easy). I should have ordered without the wool but didn't think it would shed that much.


----------



## kschles

Alley Gator said:


> It's great seeing pictures of your Oberon covers, but may I ask why some of you prefer not to have the felt lining? To me it seems like the felt is a nice touch that protects the kindle screen, but maybe I'm wrong. I'm considering ordering another Oberon cover and wanted to get your opinion of the pros and cons of the felt. Thanks!


It wasn't a big problem, but I did find a few stray wool fibers in the cracks of the Kindle frame from time to time. Just received a new cover without the wool/felt lining (World Tree in Green), and really prefer it without the lining. The leather on the inside cover is very smooth and a pleasure to hold. Since the actual leather cover is pretty thick, I think the Kindle is well protected. The cover seems a little less bulky (I also remove the inserts). So far, this is my favorite Oberon yet.


----------



## AlleyGator

MartyS said:


> Do you have a white or graphite kindle? All the black fibers on the white plastic were bugging me, as well as the ones that get stuck in the edges of the screen. If that kind of thing bothers you it's something to think about. I don't even like fingerprints on the screen, so after about a week I removed the wool (not easy). I should have ordered without the wool but didn't think it would shed that much.


Thank you all so much for your comments on the covers with felt vs covers without.

To answer your question MartyS, I have a graphite kindle and so far I haven't seen any fibers from the felt getting stuck in the edges of the screen.


----------



## albianne

Has anyone ever asked oberon why they don't make any white colored leather products, I would love to see something in white.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

White is very difficult to dye with the leather we use. We had a taupe for a while but it was discontinued since it did not sell well. Also the lighter the color the harder it is to emboss (with our product) you can risk burns on the cover which would of course destroy it. White removes pigment which is needed.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Marty. You can request a cover without wool. I have a white one but I also have a skin on it


----------



## MartyS

OberonDesign.com said:


> Marty. You can request a cover without wool. I have a white one but I also have a skin on it


Yea, like I said, I thought I could deal with some fibers when I ordered, but should have known better since any kind of dust on a computer screen bugs me, I don't have a skin on mine so the black fibers on the white plastic really stand out (maybe more static without a skin?).

It would be nice if the website mentioned that it was an option not to have the wool, I had read about being able to order without it only here, if I had seen it mentioned when ordering I may have thought more and ordered without it.

All for the best, I like to hold the Kindle+cover open like a book, and really like the completely smooth inside of the cover after I removed the wool and the pocket, I would not have considered removing the pocket if I had ordered without the wool. And now I've got both stiffeners in the front so it really feels like the front of a hard cover book.


----------



## rainyday

A photo of the lovely new Wave design K3 cover is now up on Oberon's FB page.


----------



## kevin63

OberonDesign.com said:


> White is very difficult to dye with the leather we use. We had a taupe for a while but it was discontinued since it did not sell well. Also the lighter the color the harder it is to emboss (with our product) you can risk burns on the cover which would of course destroy it. White removes pigment which is needed.


I regret not ordering a K2 cover in the taupe color when it was available. It did really look nice with some of the designs. I just waited too long - story of my life.


----------



## SilverMaple

I love my Celtic Hounds in wine without the wool.  I have three large, fuzzy dogs, and a wool lining would have been a huge attractant to dog hair.  The leather on the inside is smooth and I feel the Kindle is still very well-protected.

I get tons of compliments on the cover.  It really turns the reading experience into something more akin to relaxing with a wonderful leather-bound book as opposed to reading an electronic gadget.  I am a 'leather snob' and the quality of leather is wonderful.


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> I have the Avenue of Trees in taupe. I'm hanging on to it.


Feels like GOLD in your hands, doesn't it *Cobbie*?


----------



## Pushka

How long does it normally take to start shipping from ordering - for a sleeve?


----------



## Meemo

OberonDesign.com said:


> White is very difficult to dye with the leather we use. We had a taupe for a while but it was discontinued since it did not sell well.


Which is a shame because the taupe is such a gorgeous color in person - somehow it just never seemed to photograph well.


----------



## Someone Nameless

hidden_user, could you tell me what kind of leather repair kit you used?  Was that very hard or have you had experience doing that?  It is very cool!  Thanks.


----------



## Pushka

Oberon, I have sent a couple of emails with no response.  Could you check out this order for me please?
Order #: 1301531756-330
Thankyou


----------



## luvmy4brats

I got my sky blue da Vinci cover today and it's BEAUTIFUL! It came with the key charm. As pretty as that charm is, I don't think I'll put it on my bungee. It's quite sharp and I'm worried that it will scratch up my cover.. No fear, I have about a dozen other charms floating around my house.   I just LOVE this shade of blue... 

As for the cardboard inserts, again, I can't see what all the fuss is about. I actually like them. To me, it seems to offer a bit more protection to the front of my cover. They are black and good quality. I can put my hand in the front pocket just as easily with the cardboard as I could with the plastic.


----------



## Pushka

Luvmy4brats said:


> I got my sky blue da Vinci cover today and it's BEAUTIFUL!


But I thought you didnt like blue? 

When did you order your cover luvmy4brats? I ordered a sleeve on 30th and no sign of shipping yet.


----------



## mistyd107

Luvmy4brats said:


> I got my sky blue da Vinci cover today and it's BEAUTIFUL! It came with the key charm. As pretty as that charm is, I don't think I'll put it on my bungee. It's quite sharp and I'm worried that it will scratch up my cover.. No fear, I have about a dozen other charms floating around my house.  I just LOVE this shade of blue...
> 
> As for the cardboard inserts, again, I can't see what all the fuss is about. I actually like them. To me, it seems to offer a bit more protection to the front of my cover. They are black and good quality. I can put my hand in the front pocket just as easily with the cardboard as I could with the plastic.


I'm glad you love your blue Davinci Luv. I truly adore mine. I still want the Celtic spiral in the same blue as well as the Celtic hounds, but I wonder if I can ever leave it out of the da Vinci long enough to get real use lol.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Pushka said:


> But I thought you didnt like blue?
> 
> When did you order your cover luvmy4brats? I ordered a sleeve on 30th and no sign of shipping yet.


Blue... Yeah, but it's growing on me  I ordered last Tuesday I think and it shipped out on Monday. I used regular USPS mail and had it in 2 days. I do know the sleeves are taking a bit longer to ship because of the extra work involved with them. They're a bit more labor intensive than the covers.


----------



## Pushka

Hmm, six working days and no sign yet.  Would be nice if they responded to my emails though....


----------



## BlondeStylus

Luv, if the little key charm is pewter too you can take an emory board and file the sharp edges.  I do it a lot when I'm crafting or making cards.  I've also filed a pewter pendant that had a sharp place.


----------



## mlewis78

If anyone gets a sleeve soon, please let us know.  I'm curious to know whether the sleeve for kindle would hold the Sony PRS-350 in a cover (I have pink Sony cover and an Oberon small journal cover).  Heather, do you have a sleeve on order?


----------



## PraiseGod13

Luvmy4brats said:


> It came with the key charm. As pretty as that charm is, I don't think I'll put it on my bungee. It's quite sharp and I'm worried that it will scratch up my cover.


I had good luck also using an emory board to "file" the sharp places off the back of my Oberon pewter charm. It's not sharp at all now - didn't take much filing to smooth it right down.


----------



## Cardinal

I've always loved Da Vinci.  I was leaning towards Da Vinci in wine for my K2 before learning the K2/Oberon combo was probably too heavy for me.  When wine was discontinued I figured I would one day get Da Vinci in saddle but lately I have really been drawn to Da Vinci in blue.


----------



## AlleyGator

I have the da Vinci in Saddle and it is absolutely gorgeous. The design is simple, yet elegant and the saddle color is beautiful. Someone mentioned their pewter charm being sharp...mine was not, but I do know the roughness can be filed down a with an emery board with no problem. The pewter "lock and key", as I have mentioned before, unlocks a world of treasures.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I had the da Vinci in saddle for my nook. I sold the nook last November and while I didn't miss the nook at all, I really missed the da Vinci cover... I'm not a huge fan of the saddle color, so I went with the blue.. It's just beautiful.

Thanks for the hints on filing down the key. I will give that a try this evening.


----------



## Cardinal

Alley Gator said:


> I have the da Vinci in Saddle and it is absolutely gorgeous. The design is simple, yet elegant and the saddle color is beautiful. Someone mentioned their pewter charm being sharp...mine was not, but I do know the roughness can be filed down a with an emery board with no problem. The pewter "lock and key", as I have mentioned before, unlocks a world of treasures.


I agree, da Vinci is simple yet elegant. If (when) I get one, I definitely want to use the key charm with it and it is reassuring to know that if it arrives sharp it can filed down and safely used. 

I only have one Kindle 3, and if I get a da Vinci for it I would have to set aside the Oberon I already have. Can only use one cover at a time. Must not order another Oberon. Must not order another Oberon. Must not order another Oberon.

Luv, can you post pictures?


----------



## sparklemotion

Cardinal said:


> Luv, can you post pictures?


I was hoping for pics too!


----------



## Diane in Langley

Cardinal said:


> I agree, da Vinci is simple yet elegant. If (when) I get one, I definitely want to use the key charm with it and it is reassuring to know that if it arrives sharp it can filed down and safely used.
> 
> I only have one Kindle 3, and if I get a da Vinci for it I would have to set aside the Oberon I already have. Can only use one cover at a time. Must not order another Oberon. Must not order another Oberon. Must not order another Oberon.
> 
> Luv, can you post pictures?


Go for it!  I'm getting this one soon too.

Can wait to see Luvmy4brats pics!


----------



## PraiseGod13

Cardinal said:


> Can only use one cover at a time.


Okay, true.... but don't forget about changing your cover with the change of seasons... or when the mood strikes you.... or when there's a full moon.... or............ There are lots of reasons for owning multiple Oberon covers....


----------



## KindleGirl

So true about the covers! I have 3 now and don't need anymore even though I love them all, so my new arrival is going to be the blue Dragonfly Pond cell phone sleeve. It arrives today and I'm anxious to see it. I'm going to be using it for my iPod Touch instead of my phone.


----------



## Cardinal

Lol everyone, I am really tempted.


----------



## blackcat

Has anyone ordered an Oberon from the UK and how long did it take to arrive with what postage option


----------



## ILoveMyKindle

mistyd107 said:


> I'm glad you love your blue Davinci Luv. I truly adore mine. I still want the Celtic spiral in the same blue as well as the Celtic hounds, but I wonder if I can ever leave it out of the da Vinci long enough to get real use lol.


mistyd107..... I read what you said about wanting the Celtic Spiral in blue. I was REALLY considering that cover rather than the da Vinci in blue. I have not read any other posts regarding that cover, although it truly is gorgeous design. However, my hubby already ordered for Mother's Day and, due to all the other posts about the blue da Vinci, I insisted upon that design for my K3's summer attire because I knew how jealous I would be if I went with any other.  If you do end up getting the Spiral, please let me/us know....I would love to see it!

If anyone else out there has a cover in the Celtic Sprial (especially in blue!), please post some pics!!


----------



## AlleyGator

Cardinal said:


> Lol everyone, I am really tempted.


Cardinal, you cannot go wrong ordering the da Vinci...no matter what color you decide to purchase.


----------



## Liz57

I would really like Creek Bed Maple or Tree of life - but I really want Sky Blue and they are not available in Sky Blue.


I'll just have to wait until I find the right cover.
Is it normal that the sky blue for Dragon Fly is a much darker shade of blue on the Oberon website than the shade of blue for the sky blue Hollyhock cover? The Dragon Fly one looks more navy blue. Its a bit confusing.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

mlewis78 said:


> If anyone gets a sleeve soon, please let us know. I'm curious to know whether the sleeve for kindle would hold the Sony PRS-350 in a cover (I have pink Sony cover and an Oberon small journal cover). Heather, do you have a sleeve on order?


I ordered a sleeve that will be arriving in 4 days (I got the email today). The website gives you the dimensions of the sleeve. Can you measure your 350 and see how it compares to the dimensions posted on their website? I know that they say the 950 fits the large sleeve. I would imagine that the 350 would fit loosely in the small sleeve.


----------



## Cardinal

Alley Gator said:


> Cardinal, you cannot go wrong ordering the da Vinci...no matter what color you decide to purchase.


da Vinci in saddle, da Vinci in blue, da Vinci in saddle, da Vinci in blue, da Vinci is saddle... Indecision is saving me money! 

I'm the same way with the hummingbird cover, I can't decide on a color.

Alas! I don't know why I am even thinking of another Oberon. I love the one I have now and having an Oberon go unused doesn't seem right.


----------



## mistyd107

ILoveMyKindle said:


> mistyd107..... I read what you said about wanting the Celtic Spiral in blue. I was REALLY considering that cover rather than the da Vinci in blue. I have not read any other posts regarding that cover, although it truly is gorgeous design. However, my hubby already ordered for Mother's Day and, due to all the other posts about the blue da Vinci, I insisted upon that design for my K3's summer attire because I knew how jealous I would be if I went with any other.  If you do end up getting the Spiral, please let me/us know....I would love to see it!
> 
> If anyone else out there has a cover in the Celtic Sprial (especially in blue!), please post some pics!!


will most certainly do  I have to wait just a bit though dang prescription refill interfering with my oberon/Kindle addiction LOL. I've also wanted to see pics of it, but have not seen any


----------



## mlewis78

ProfCrash said:


> I ordered a sleeve that will be arriving in 4 days (I got the email today). The website gives you the dimensions of the sleeve. Can you measure your 350 and see how it compares to the dimensions posted on their website? I know that they say the 950 fits the large sleeve. I would imagine that the 350 would fit loosely in the small sleeve.


Thanks. I think it would work, especially if I use the Sony cover.


----------



## candyisdandy

I soooo wish I'd never found this board of enablers!  I started looking around online to find out what kind of cover I needed to get for my new/first Kindle, and thought I'd spend about $20.  I've just ordered my first Oberon cover (Paisley in purple), as well as a DecalGirl skin (Lita) and a Borsa Bella eReader travel bag, so the total cost of my accessories is more than the cost of my Kindle.  Not sure how this happened  , but mow I'm just waiting to get them all and will post pics as soon as they arrive!


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> You know you love us. You just *know* you do.
> 
> Congratulations on your new combo. I have the Paisley in red and I think the purple is pretty. I don't have a purple cover so.......


...so purple is in your cart, *Cobbie*....  Right, *Neo*?


----------



## Neo

skyblue said:


> ...so purple is in your cart, *Cobbie*....  Right, *Neo*?


I sure would hope so!!!!! Which design is it gonna be, you think?


----------



## Feylamia

Pushka said:


> Hmm, six working days and no sign yet. Would be nice if they responded to my emails though....


Any news? I wrote them a message on these boards about a week ago and they did not reply yet even though I'm fairly certain they've read it. (It seems they have taken my suggestions about customer communication into account and they've posted here since, too.) I think they're probably swamped with messages due to the new sleeve and will have to work through a bit of a backlog.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

candyisdandy said:


> I soooo wish I'd never found this board of enablers! I started looking around online to find out what kind of cover I needed to get for my new/first Kindle, and thought I'd spend about $20. I've just ordered my first Oberon cover (Paisley in purple), as well as a DecalGirl skin (Lita) and a Borsa Bella eReader travel bag, so the total cost of my accessories is more than the cost of my Kindle. Not sure how this happened , but mow I'm just waiting to get them all and will post pics as soon as they arrive!


Stay out of the Tea Thread


----------



## Pushka

Feylamia said:


> Any news? I wrote them a message on these boards about a week ago and they did not reply yet even though I'm fairly certain they've read it. (It seems they have taken my suggestions about customer communication into account and they've posted here since, too.) I think they're probably swamped with messages due to the new sleeve and will have to work through a bit of a backlog.


Thankyou for asking me Feylamia . Not good news, I received an email on Thursday explaining the dye hasn't arrived yet. I have received three excellent emails from an Oberon person, Elaine, and one which contradicted these and which I know was wrong. It seems that some have taken the communications issue onboard, but not everyone. It's been quite interesting. It's a bit complicated as I need the sleeve before Wednesday - I thought 2 weeks to a USA address would be more than enough time but I think maybe the product was put up online before it was actually ready for sale. I have said I would go with another style, in blue, but won't be getting the hummingbird unless it is ready to dispatch Monday. Oberon are sending a sleeve express overnight at their cost, which is very nice, but I don't think I will be getting the one I ordered. Did I say it had ordered butterfly in an earlier post If so, I meant hummingbird! But will be getting the lily pad one. I like that one too, just not my favoritist one!


----------



## Sheldon

Would someone please clarify the deal with the cadillac lotion. It is a must have, a maybe have, use it when your Oberon is brand new, after you have had it awhile etc.?? Thanks, oh and if I do need it..where is the best place to purchase it.


----------



## Cindy416

Sheldon said:


> Would someone please clarify the deal with the cadillac lotion. It is a must have, a maybe have, use it when your Oberon is brand new, after you have had it awhile etc.?? Thanks, oh and if I do need it..where is the best place to purchase it.


I begin using it after I've had my Oberons for a few months. I love the way that it makes my Oberon look and feel, but I'm sure it's fine if you don't use it. I bought mine from Amazon, and got it for a good price.


----------



## Feylamia

Pushka, I'm sorry about the dye, but at least now you know what was wrong. I'm definitely crossing my fingers for you, maybe you get the sleeve you ordered after all!


----------



## Cardinal

Pushka, I hope you get the sleeve you ordered!


----------



## xomandalynn

Hi, everyone!

I've been silently watching this thread for awhile now. I just ordered my first Oberon cover (a used purple Roof of Heaven). And I'm about to order a brand new blue Da Vinci without pockets and the wool. I'm so excited!  

I want to get the Van Gogh - Starry Night decalgirl skin. I love seeing photos of everyone's skins and covers.

I'm wondering if you guys have the High-Gloss Coating or Matte/Satin Coating skin? Which is better?


----------



## lindakc

Definitely matte for me.  Doesn't show fingerprints and I just like the look of the matte better.


----------



## xomandalynn

lindakc said:


> Definitely matte for me. Doesn't show fingerprints and I just like the look of the matte better.


I'll definitely go with matte then. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## OberonDesign.com

The lotion is not a must have. Sone people like the feel or extra shine it brings so we recommend this product because it won't damage your cover. I hope that helps


----------



## Pushka

Thankyou for coming through for me, Elaine of Oberon. I now have my much desired Hummingbird sleeve, plus <embarrased look> dragonfly that I thought I also needed to have, heading my way by overnight shipping. Photos later....happy dance.


----------



## Cardinal

Pushka said:


> Thankyou for coming through for me, Elaine of Oberon. I now have my much desired Hummingbird sleeve, plus <embarrased look> dragonfly that I thought I also needed to have, heading my way by overnight shipping. Photos later....happy dance.


Good, I am so glad you are getting the case you wanted! Can't wait for pictures! 

Xomandalynn, I've only had the matte; I like it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Is it bad that I am already thinking about what cover I will want if I end up moving to taking public transportation to work...

I can't wait for my sleeve to get here. My K3 arrived yesterday. I want to see it in its pretty sleeve.


----------



## Feylamia

Only 8 or 9 days until I finally get my Oberon.























I can't wait to take pictures and show it off.







tehe


----------



## Cardinal

I just placed my order, da Vince in sky blue and Hummingbirds in red.


----------



## AlleyGator

Cardinal said:


> I just placed my order, da Vince in sky blue and Hummingbirds in red.


Cardinal, you will definitely love your da Vinci cover. I love mine...in saddle.


----------



## Cardinal

Alley Gator said:


> Cardinal, you will definitely love your da Vinci cover. I love mine...in saddle.


Thanks! Now the waiting begins, it feels like Christmas.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Now that I finally figured out how to upload pictures...

My Three Oberon covers









My new Red Cloud Dragon Sleeve
















My Purple DXG Sun


















My Red Sky Dragon for my K1


----------



## sparklemotion

They are gorgeous! Thank you for sharing the pics.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I really like the sleeve. The dragons are so playful and it just pops. Strangely enough I am not certain if I would like it as a cover. Something about the way the sleeve wraps makes me think of a Chinese vase and that appeals to me.


----------



## ak_popsicle

I just got shipping notice for my Celtic Spiral in sky blue. Has anyone posted pics of that combo yet? If not I'll post some when it gets here.


----------



## maverick777

Well, after reading through this thread and seeing the new Hokusai Wave design, I took the plunge and ordered my first Oberon cover.  Hokusai Wave in Chocolate.  It was shipped today.  

The only unfortunate part is I got it for my Nook Color instead of my Kindle.  I use the builtin in light everyday, so I didn't want to take the plunge just yet, but my new Nook Color was needing a cover.

I'll post some pics when it arrives next week for anyone that's curious about the new wave design.  My Kindle will certainly be jealous.


----------



## Trulte

Faylamia: just loove your impatient feet   
ProfCrash: fantastic pictures!!! I'm thinking of, maybe, ordering a purple K3 cover. That said, I'm still waiting for my first (Red Hummingbird for my K3)... When it gets here, pictures will be posted. When... Have been waiting for 1 week, don't know for how long my wait will be...?
Trulte/Norway


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Given that you are in Norway, probably another week or two, depending on how you chose to have it shipped.

It will be worth it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

FWIW, I asked the Oberon folks to sell me one of their leather necklaces sans charm. My Husband and I picked up some nice greenstone pendants when were in New Zealand for our honeymoon and finding a nice leather necklace to wear mine on has been a challenge. They sent me the necklace ($16) and it is wonderful. I was able to loop it on nicely and it looks really nice. I can easily adjust the length.

I know that they don't advertise the necklaces for sale on their website but if you are looking for a nice leather necklace, theirs are reasonably priced and work wonderfully.


----------



## candyisdandy

Trulte said:


> Faylamia: just loove your impatient feet
> ProfCrash: fantastic pictures!!! I'm thinking of, maybe, ordering a purple K3 cover. That said, I'm still waiting for my first (Red Hummingbird for my K3)... When it gets here, pictures will be posted. When... Have been waiting for 1 week, don't know for how long my wait will be...?
> Trulte/Norway


I also ordered last week (it shipped on the 11th) and don't know how long my wait will be as I'm in Canada. But I got the purple Paisley, so will post a pic so you can see the purple. I was really torn between the purple and red, so am looking to see how your red Hummingbird turns out!


----------



## Trulte

ProfCrash: thanks... Then I'll have to find a bigger bucket of patience somewhere  

CandyIsDandy: mine shipped April 7 - ...and my red hummingbird has a huge ocean plus the North Sea to conquer before reaching me... Look forward to your picture post of the purple! I was sooo close to order a purpel cover, but was unsure because different pictures showed different shades of purple. I am not very fond of a light color version... Will post the red Hummingbird as soon as I get it. Luckily Easter holiday coming up, and that means 10 days OFF WORK - hurrahhh... Going to the Norwegian mountains for once. Spent both our Christmas Holiday (10days) and Spring Break (10days) in... Canada


----------



## Feylamia

Trulte said:


> Faylamia: just loove your impatient feet


Cheers!  One more week to go - be prepared for many more feet! tehe


----------



## Cardinal

candyisdandy said:


> I was really torn between the purple and red, so am looking to see how your red Hummingbird turns out!


I know what you mean! It has taken me forever to decide between the red or the purple Hummingbirds. I started this internal debate when Oberon released it for the K2s.


----------



## Trulte

That's why I started thinking... why not both?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I like my Purple Sun but I don't love it. I am not sure why. I love the color puprle, I love the image but for some reason it does not grab me the way either of my dragon covers do.

A part of me wonders if it is the purple. I have seen other Oberon covers in purple, a Starry Night and a Butterfly, that looked nice but just didn't grab me. That is partially a design thing, I am not not a huge fan of either design, but the rich purple seems to alter the image somehow.

I can't explain it but I think there is a good reason that there are not as many covers in purple.


----------



## candyisdandy

ProfCrash said:


> I can't explain it but I think there is a good reason that there are not as many covers in purple.


Ohh...now I'm getting buyer's remorse, and I haven't even seen my cover yet! I really hope I like it, as I went back and forth between the red and purple. Ended up choosing the purple because I thought it would look nicer with the Decalgirl skin I was ordering. The only Oberon product I've ever seen in "real life" is an old purse size address book that I bought probably about 15 years ago. It is red, and I love it. It was only when I started looking at the Oberon products that I realized they looked similar to this address book so I went and checked it, and sure enough it was stamped "Oberon" on the back. Well, I will just have to cross my fingers that I will love the purple!


----------



## candyisdandy

Trulte said:


> CandyIsDandy: mine shipped April 7 - ...and my red hummingbird has a huge ocean plus the North Sea to conquer before reaching me... Look forward to your picture post of the purple! I was sooo close to order a purpel cover, but was unsure because different pictures showed different shades of purple. I am not very fond of a light color version... Will post the red Hummingbird as soon as I get it. Luckily Easter holiday coming up, and that means 10 days OFF WORK - hurrahhh... Going to the Norwegian mountains for once. Spent both our Christmas Holiday (10days) and Spring Break (10days) in... Canada


Trulte - I should get mine before you, seeing as how it's not crossing any bodies of water. But between USPS and Canada Post, you never know!
I hope you enjoyed your visits to Canada. I've never been to Norway, but had a lovely Norwegian roommate when I lived in Florida years ago, so haven't ruled out visiting her "one day" - she was from Trondheim.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

candyisdandy said:


> Ohh...now I'm getting buyer's remorse, and I haven't even seen my cover yet! I really hope I like it, as I went back and forth between the red and purple. Ended up choosing the purple because I thought it would look nicer with the Decalgirl skin I was ordering. The only Oberon product I've ever seen in "real life" is an old purse size address book that I bought probably about 15 years ago. It is red, and I love it. It was only when I started looking at the Oberon products that I realized they looked similar to this address book so I went and checked it, and sure enough it was stamped "Oberon" on the back. Well, I will just have to cross my fingers that I will love the purple!


I used to have a purple Oberon Roof of Heaven for my K2. The purple is very, very dark as far as purples go. Sometimes when I just glanced at it, it looked navy blue to me. It was a beautiful color, but definitely a dark shade of purple.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

candyisdandy said:


> Ohh...now I'm getting buyer's remorse, and I haven't even seen my cover yet! I really hope I like it, as I went back and forth between the red and purple. Ended up choosing the purple because I thought it would look nicer with the Decalgirl skin I was ordering. The only Oberon product I've ever seen in "real life" is an old purse size address book that I bought probably about 15 years ago. It is red, and I love it. It was only when I started looking at the Oberon products that I realized they looked similar to this address book so I went and checked it, and sure enough it was stamped "Oberon" on the back. Well, I will just have to cross my fingers that I will love the purple!


I am sure you will love it and that my reaction is just weird.


----------



## Guest

I have the purple Paisley and love it. They changed the dye they use so ita's a different shade than the one they used on the ROH cover back when they used to offer it in that color. They don't have many covers in purple because it's a hard color to be consistent with. Some leathers ended up darker than others, and too many people kept complaining. I'm a huge purple person so that really disappointed me.

Here's a pic of my cover next to my old K1 with its ROH cover:


----------



## VujaDe

Both shades of purple are gorgeous to me!


----------



## Trulte

Oh... I just LOVE the purple Paisley!! Thanks _so much_ for posting the pictures and showing the difference in color between the new and the old purple!!!   
But, that just made my day a bit more difficult...
Should I really order a purple Hummingbird too - so I can alter between red & purple...?!?
Crazy thoughts, because I haven't even got my red one yet...
aaahhhh... choices...

  Trulte/Norway


----------



## Cardinal

Trulte said:


> Should I really order a purple Hummingbird too - so I can alter between red & purple...?!?


Yes, I think you should.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Cardinal said:


> I just placed my order, da Vince in sky blue and Hummingbirds in red.


You will love them both!


----------



## ILoveMyKindle

Hey Lovemy4brats!!!  Where are our pictures of your new da Vinci??


----------



## L0tech

Keep getting request to post this here, so here goes 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## candyisdandy

KindleNYC, thanks for posting the side by side pic - that is really helpful.  Wow, I can't believe the difference between the two colours, and think I prefer the darker one, which is hopefully what I will get on my purple Paisley.  But the lighter one is nice too.  Based on what Patricia said, though, it looks like the colour now is darker, which will be good for me...when I eventually get it!


----------



## MelissaMC

Here's my new sleeve--sorry, I posted in the sleeve thread first, so now it's here too.


----------



## Feylamia

I really like the sleeves and would get one for my cell (if the sleeve didn't cost more than my phone is worth   I'll get a new one sometime this year so things will change then), but the pewter really puts me off this one. How is it attached, would I be able to take it off without hurting the cover too much?


----------



## corkyb

I love my cell phone sleeve in red roses.  I wouldn't worry about the pewter in the kindle sleeve I don't think.  The pewter is on the back of the sleeve I think and won't be moving around.  When will your cover be arriving in Germany?


----------



## Feylamia

Next week.  

I think the pewter being on the back of the sleeve is one of the reasons I don't like it. It's just decoration but it'd be less comfy to carry around in the pocket of my pants and it might potentially scratch other devices if I chuck my phone into the same bag with them. I'm hoping for a high resolution video review so I can see it a bit better.


----------



## mistyd107

Just curious has anyone bought a purple medici recently


----------



## mistyd107

In order to try and help my Rangers back to their winning ways I switched back to my red paisley for today's game against the Angels. LOL  Our colors are blue & Red....Its been less than an hour and I miss my Da vinci so why on earth am I lusting after the Blue Spiral and purple medici(especially if the purple they are using is now a lighter purple? just for laughs 15 games in here is our record by cover 10-5 overall broken down its 6-0 red paisley, 4-5 Blue Davinci and yes i sheepishly admit vto being supersticious when it comes to my baseball only lol. So again why am I lusting after the spiral and medici


----------



## MamaProfCrash

They are using the darker purple


----------



## mistyd107

ProfCrash said:


> They are using the darker purple


thx I guess I was thinking they had switched to a lighter shade that helps my desire just a little bit


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

mistyd107 said:


> In order to try and help my Rangers back to their winning ways I switched back to my red paisley for today's game against the Angels. LOL Our colors are blue & Red....Its been less than an hour and I miss my Da vinci so why on earth am I lusting after the Blue Spiral and purple medici(especially if the purple they are using is now a lighter purple? just for laughs 15 games in here is our record by cover 10-5 overall broken down its 6-0 red paisley, 4-5 Blue Davinci and yes i sheepishly admit vto being supersticious when it comes to my baseball only lol. So again why am I lusting after the spiral and medici


Misty, you are funny about your baseball! But I totally understand, my daughter is a Braves fan, has been for years. When she was about 15 I took her to her first game at Turner Stadium, and she cried when we walked in there, it was wonderful seeing her so thrilled. She's 29 now and goes every year to a couple of their games. Sorry to get OT there.

Wanted to tell you, I bought the blue Celtic Swirls from a member here, I just received it today and I love it. I'll take some pictures later and post them. I previously had some Oberons for my K2 and wasn't crazy about them, but this one for the K3 seems so much smaller and not as stiff. It folds back pretty flat, which is what I normally have a problem with on the Oberons.


----------



## mistyd107

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Misty, you are funny about your baseball! But I totally understand, my daughter is a Braves fan, has been for years. When she was about 15 I took her to her first game at Turner Stadium, and she cried when we walked in there, it was wonderful seeing her so thrilled. She's 29 now and goes every year to a couple of their games. Sorry to get OT there.
> 
> Wanted to tell you, I bought the blue Celtic Swirls from a member here, I just received it today and I love it. I'll take some pictures later and post them. I previously had some Oberons for my K2 and wasn't crazy about them, but this one for the K3 seems so much smaller and not as stiff. It folds back pretty flat, which is what I normally have a problem with on the Oberons.


 LOL, Sorry I can so relate with that the Ballpark in Arlington IS my happy place andI know the superstition is crazy lol am now thinking I will finish out April in the blue and then see what happens I just love the blue lol. We'll see  I'm Glad you love your Celtic Spiral I can't wait to see your pics. I've wanted to see actual pics for awhile now and the fact I haven't is probably only reason I haven't purchased yet!!! There is a definate difference in the k3 version of the oberons and I for one LOVE it, because they are more useable to me now. BTW, Patricia I have not forgotten the bag at all but was afraid if I didn't go ahead and order Sierra's cover I wouldn't get the photo to work as perfectly as I finally got it to and I'd lose the design.
Sorry for going OT guys


----------



## teeitup

mistyd107 said:


> In order to try and help my Rangers back to their winning ways I switched back to my red paisley for today's game against the Angels. LOL Our colors are blue & Red....Its been less than an hour and I miss my Da vinci so why on earth am I lusting after the Blue Spiral and purple medici(especially if the purple they are using is now a lighter purple? just for laughs 15 games in here is our record by cover 10-5 overall broken down its 6-0 red paisley, 4-5 Blue Davinci and yes i sheepishly admit vto being supersticious when it comes to my baseball only lol. So again why am I lusting after the spiral and medici


Ahh, I sure hope it brings them luck Misty. I'm also a big Rangers fan and I debated about getting the red paisley for my K3 but already had the red M-Edge Executive cover when I replaced my defective Amazon non-lighted cover so I went with a wine Celtic Hounds. I love my Oberon for sure but was kinda missing the soft feel so just ordered a red Noreve for my Nook!! I don't get down to see them as much as I would like (live in OK) but faithfully watch them on TV. Two of my favorite passions, reading and Rangers baseball.


----------



## mistyd107

teeitup said:


> Ahh, I sure hope it brings them luck Misty. I'm also a big Rangers fan and I debated about getting the red paisley for my K3 but already had the red M-Edge Executive cover when I replaced my defective Amazon non-lighted cover so I went with a wine Celtic Hounds. I love my Oberon for sure but was kinda missing the soft feel so just ordered a red Noreve for my Nook!! I don't get down to see them as much as I would like (live in OK) but faithfully watch them on TV. Two of my favorite passions, reading and Rangers baseball.


we are definately twins on terms of our passions!!! I also want the celtic hounds  I just slipped back into the blue though I know CJ will go with red uniforms with us at home and I figure the red is on my skin. Though it may change again by game time lol. I wonder at times about the noreve, but I have hand issues and I worry the snap no longer being magnetic might be an issue. Along with the long wait. BTW if you ever need Rangerinfo or just want to chat about them info feel free to pm me. I don't go as much as I did when I worked there but I watch nightly


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

teeitup said:


> Ahh, I sure hope it brings them luck Misty. I'm also a big Rangers fan and I debated about getting the red paisley for my K3 but already had the red M-Edge Executive cover when I replaced my defective Amazon non-lighted cover so I went with a wine Celtic Hounds. I love my Oberon for sure but was kinda missing the soft feel so just ordered a red Noreve for my Nook!! I don't get down to see them as much as I would like (live in OK) but faithfully watch them on TV. Two of my favorite passions, reading and Rangers baseball.


Hi Sharon, good to see you back on the board! I'm glad to hear you ordered a Noreve, I have the baby blue Noreve on my Nook and love it.


----------



## teeitup

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Hi Sharon, good to see you back on the board! I'm glad to hear you ordered a Noreve, I have the baby blue Noreve on my Nook and love it.


Thanks, Patricia ~ I remember you talking about your Noreve and just on the spur of the moment, decided to order one too! Been busy getting into Outlander and just work, since I work for accountants and thankfully, the rush is done for now!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

As promised, here are some pictures of my blue Celtic Swirls Oberon. I have to say, the pictures don't do it justice. It's so pretty in reality, and I love that it folds back so nicely. This one doesn't seem that the leather is as thick and stiff as the ones I had for my K2.


----------



## mistyd107

very pretty Patricia thx for sharing


----------



## sparklemotion

Soo pretty! I love it!


----------



## AlleyGator

That's gorgeous, Patricia. I love all the Celtic patterns.


----------



## candyisdandy

I received my purple Paisley today, and it is beautiful!  It is the darker purple, which I really like.  It was my lucky day, as I also received my Decalgirl skin and Borsa Bella bag in my mailbox.  Now I just need to get my Kindle back (I've loaned it) so I can dress it up and see how it all looks together.  

I have one question about attaching the charm to the bungee - do I have to cut the bungee that's on there and then attach it to a new one to get it on?


----------



## MDB

candyisdandy said:


> I received my purple Paisley today, and it is beautiful! It is the darker purple, which I really like. It was my lucky day, as I also received my Decalgirl skin and Borsa Bella bag in my mailbox. Now I just need to get my Kindle back (I've loaned it) so I can dress it up and see how it all looks together.
> 
> I have one question about attaching the charm to the bungee - do I have to cut the bungee that's on there and then attach it to a new one to get it on?


Candyisdandy,

Noooooooo, don't do it! (Hee-Hee, I just had to say that!) If you slip your hand inside the cover, you will be able to move the bungee through the hole to loop on the charm. Hope this helps.


----------



## candyisdandy

Noooooooo, don't do it! (Hee-Hee, I just had to say that!) If you slip your hand inside the cover, you will be able to move the bungee through the hole to loop on the charm. Hope this helps. 
[/quote]

Duh! Thanks so much for the speedy reply - I was sitting here trying to figure out how to attach it without cutting the bungee (I even watched the Oberon video on replacing the bungee), and it never occurred to me to do something so simple! It's now done and looks great


----------



## MDB

candyisdandy said:


> Noooooooo, don't do it! (Hee-Hee, I just had to say that!) If you slip your hand inside the cover, you will be able to move the bungee through the hole to loop on the charm. Hope this helps.
> 
> Duh! Thanks so much for the speedy reply - I was sitting here trying to figure out how to attach it without cutting the bungee (I even watched the Oberon video on replacing the bungee), and it never occurred to me to do something so simple! It's now done and looks great


You're welcome!  Believe me, I think of doing things like that all the time!


----------



## Cardinal

Nice case Patricia!  And MelissaMC, I love your sleeve.


----------



## JCBeam

mistyd107 said:


> In order to try and help my Rangers back to their winning ways I switched back to my red paisley for today's game against the Angels. LOL Our colors are blue & Red....Its been less than an hour and I miss my Da vinci so why on earth am I lusting after the Blue Spiral and purple medici(especially if the purple they are using is now a lighter purple? just for laughs 15 games in here is our record by cover 10-5 overall broken down its 6-0 red paisley, 4-5 Blue Davinci and yes i sheepishly admit vto being supersticious when it comes to my baseball only lol. So again why am I lusting after the spiral and medici


I wonder what I could do to get MY team to even get on a 1/2 decent winning streak? My beloved Mets will be the death of me, slowly but surely.


----------



## HappyGuy

Ohhh, if only the Da Vinci were available in wine!


----------



## mistyd107

HappyGuy said:


> Ohhh, if only the Da Vinci were available in wine!


It used to be so you may want to check with them. They may be willing to do it for you


----------



## Someone Nameless

HappyGuy said:


> Ohhh, if only the Da Vinci were available in wine!


Yes check with them. They made the Tree of Life for me in wine.


----------



## kimbertay

HappyGuy said:


> Ohhh, if only the Da Vinci were available in wine!


I wish it would be available in the yummy chocolate color. I am loving that color!


----------



## mistyd107

kimbertay said:


> I wish it would be available in the yummy chocolate color. I am loving that color!


I am strongly considering the medici in chocolate at some point later on May have tp wade thru fb and see if I can find any real photo's of it in chocolate


----------



## VujaDe

I purchased the Three Graces in wine for my K2 from a board member.
I just got it today and it's gorgeous! I've always loved the Three Graces and was disappointed it was discontinued for the Kindle covers.

The shot isn't the best because it was taken with my iPhone but the wine color is almost that dark.










ETA: Another pic. This is a better representation of the beautiful wine color:


----------



## AlleyGator

VujaDe...I love the Three Graces and wish it were in a moleskine cover, however, I did order a moleskine in the Celtic Hounds in wine today.

Happy Guy...the da Vinci in saddle is gorgeous. I get many compliments on mine.


----------



## VujaDe

Alley Gator said:


> VujaDe...I love the Three Graces and wish it were in a moleskine cover, however, I did order a moleskine in the Celtic Hounds in wine today.


I hope you post pics! I'm loving the Celtic Hounds more and more!


----------



## Pushka

I received the hummingbird and dragonfly sleeve for the Nook this week and I really love them both.  I am surprised at how much I love the dragonfly one as it was a second choice pick for me.  Both are in sky blue.  For the nook, which is a little larger than the kindle, the sleeves are perfect as the nook is large enough to use without a cover.  I really like the magnetic clasp too.  Photos to come later.


----------



## maverick777

I just got my Oberon cover today! Hokusai Wave in chocolate. My apologies for the amount of pics I'm about to post and for the fact that it's for my Nook Color and not my Kindle. The Kindle is kicking me in the shins as we speak out of jealousy. Suddenly the built in light of its cover isn't quite as nice next to the sexy Oberon cover. 

Enjoy.

Back of the charm









Front of the charm









Front









Back









Fully open









Inside


----------



## Someone Nameless

Absolutely gorgeous!!!  (I'm also curious about what kind of camera you use....such great pictures!)


----------



## maverick777

Someone Nameless said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!! (I'm also curious about what kind of camera you use....such great pictures!)


Thanks. 

Camera: Nikon D80
Lense: Tamron 17-50mm F2.8
Flash: Nikon SB-600


----------



## skyblue

Maverick, that is one sweet Oberon!  I agree with my buddy, Someone Nameless (aka Kindle Gracie), the photos are stunning!


----------



## albianne

That Wave Oberon is gorgeous in Chocolate, who'd of thunk it, for some reason I only thought of that pattern as being nice in shades of blue but the Chocolate brown takes it to an entirely new dimension.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

See, I have not liked it in the blue. I don't know why but I thought it was nice but not stunning. The Chocolate almost makes it look like a Japanese print. A part of me wonders what it would look like in black.


----------



## whispercalm

Wow...beautiful! I like it much better than the blue.  I just ordered the hummingbird case in purple.  Anxiously waiting....


----------



## Feylamia

I just received my Oberon cover (a used Celtic Hounds in wine) today and while the stitching is good and the design is evenly imprinted, it didn't impress me all that much. The leather is thinner and softer than I thought it would be and the corner straps aren't very tight. I can slip the bottom straps and the top left one off pretty easily even when the cover is flat on the desk and the bungee is in place. It has a somewhat toylike quality to it in my opinion. Another design might impress me more, I don't know. Part of that is because of the design is molded into it using a plate - some irregularities would make it feel more alive. Does that make sense to you guys?








I think my expectations were way too high after reading so much praise on the Oberon covers? I already own many leather products, some of them handmade to order with tooling of special designs, so I might have higher expectations of leather goods in general. Maybe it'll grow on me, I'll give it a couple of days. 

Hopefully I'll be able to take a couple of pictures over the course of the weekend.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Feylamia, you probably had your expectations too high, I know I've had that happen before.  I also bought an Oberon from a member here, but the straps on mine are very tight.  I put it in the bottom straps first, then the one up on the left is actually so tight I have to push it pretty hard to get it in.  One thing I did to mine today that makes me like it more is I bought a very girl's very thin headband, shortened it and I put that around the back side of my cover while it's empty.  Then I install the Kindle inside the straps, that way I have an elastic band, and when I fold the front back for reading, I stretch that elastic band around it, very similar to the elastic band on the Amazon lighted cover.  I like this better because I like for it to be as flat as possible when I fold it back for reading.


----------



## albianne

Patricia, the elastic headband idea is great, that was the only thing missing on the Oberon as far as I was concerned, I like the cover secured when I fold it back, thanks for the idea.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

You are very welcome.  I bought these little bands at Walmart, 4 of them for a couple dollars.  You do have to cut it, shorten it, then stitch it back together but it only takes a few minutes.


----------



## Cardinal

My covers arrived!  I must have missed the e-mail that they were shipping (I've been deleting e-mails without opening them lately).  That was so fast, I can't believe it.  I have my packages delivered to a mail box center so they might have arrived before Saturday.  I ordered some things from Amazon and picked up the packages yesterday and was opening them today and picked up one of the packages and it was from Oberon.  What a fantastic surprise! 

I couldn't be happier with both covers: blue da Vinci and red Hummingbirds.  I was a little nervous ordering two at once, would the quality go down?  I think they are even better quality than my first one, that one was one of the first K3 covers made.  On the new ones the leather seems to be softer and the edges are smoother.  I put the Kindle in both covers and the corner straps are the right length / tightness.  The blue on my new da Vinci blue is different than the blue on my older Starry Night, it is a little more or the turquoise side.  It is very pretty.  The red used for the Hummingbirds is gorgeous.  The charms I was hoping for came with them, the key and butterfly.  

So for my K3 I have:
Starry Night frames books as works of art.
da Vinci unlocks treasures.
Hummingbirds, so pretty, I had to have it!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Congratulations, Michelle!  You deserved it after all that hard work you've been doing.


----------



## anivyl

it's been about a year since I have gotten the beautiful roof of heaven in purple. In this past year I have:
- Dropped the kindle with the cover on
- kicked the kindle with the cover on
- held it with wet hands...
- cat licked corners of the cover
- had the charm fall off somewhere, put in wallet and wallet got stolen
- carried it everywhere.

There are some slight "shiny" area (no bigger than the nail of my little finger) at the back of the cover, and some of it has turned darker from weathering as well....

but it's still so beautiful!!! <3


----------



## CocoaDragonfly

I bought an Avenue of Trees in Saddle. See? It matches the "avenue of trees" in my woods. Except my path curves to the left, and the cover curves to the right. I got it in saddle because I recently had to put both of my horses down (old age) and selling one of my saddles paid for my Kindle, Oberon, DecalGirl and Borsa Bella 

I ordered the Oak Leaf and Acorn charm, but haven't put it on yet. That is a big symbolism from my college.

The Borsa Bella is "Where the Green Fern Grows"... for the little green fern in my living room. The DecalGirl skin (see my avatar) reminds me of what the sun looks like when coming up over the trees by our pasture after it rains.

So yeah... everything related to my Kindle has a meaning. Even the first books I purchased, C.S. Marks Alterra trilogy. She was my teacher and advisor in college


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

CocoaDragonfly said:


> I bought an Avenue of Trees in Saddle. See? It matches the "avenue of trees" in my woods. Except my path curves to the left, and the cover curves to the right. I got it in saddle because I recently had to put both of my horses down (old age) and selling one of my saddles paid for my Kindle, Oberon, DecalGirl and Borsa Bella


That is AWESOME! It's almost like you took a picture of something personal to you and had a cover made from it.


----------



## phantomsmom

CocoaDragonfly said:


>


I love this! I think you should consider a skin with your tree photo - it would be fabulous!

I have the Avenue of Trees (old style) in taupe, and it always reminded me of the view from my carriage, driving my horse through the trees. Oh hey, another idea for a MyEdge!!!

Lovely!

Jeri in PA


----------



## JeffM

Sonofgun..

I'd have never thought the wave in chocolate would be so beautiful.

I'm seriously reconsidering my miniot ipad cover now... 

Argh!!


----------



## Cindy416

CocoaDragonfly said:


> I bought an Avenue of Trees in Saddle. See? It matches the "avenue of trees" in my woods. Except my path curves to the left, and the cover curves to the right. I got it in saddle because I recently had to put both of my horses down (old age) and selling one of my saddles paid for my Kindle, Oberon, DecalGirl and Borsa Bella
> 
> I ordered the Oak Leaf and Acorn charm, but haven't put it on yet. That is a big symbolism from my college.
> 
> The Borsa Bella is "Where the Green Fern Grows"... for the little green fern in my living room. The DecalGirl skin (see my avatar) reminds me of what the sun looks like when coming up over the trees by our pasture
> after it rains.
> 
> So yeah... everything related to my Kindle has a meaning. Even the first books I purchased, C.S. Marks Alterra trilogy. She was my teacher and advisor in college


I, too, have the Avenue of Trees (in fern). In fact, this is the second AOT that I've had, as it was the cover of choice for my Kindle 2. I love your AOT in saddle, as well as the photo of your own "Avenue of Trees." (I'm sorry that you had to put down your horses. That must have been very difficult.) The photo and the cover both draw me in just as a good book does. Enjoy your both of your AOTs.


----------



## PraiseGod13

CocoaDragonfly said:


> I bought an Avenue of Trees in Saddle. See? It matches the "avenue of trees" in my woods. Except my path curves to the left, and the cover curves to the right. I got it in saddle because I recently had to put both of my horses down (old age) and selling one of my saddles paid for my Kindle, Oberon, DecalGirl and Borsa Bella
> 
> I ordered the Oak Leaf and Acorn charm, but haven't put it on yet. That is a big symbolism from my college.
> 
> The Borsa Bella is "Where the Green Fern Grows"... for the little green fern in my living room. The DecalGirl skin (see my avatar) reminds me of what the sun looks like when coming up over the trees by our pasture after it rains.
> 
> So yeah... everything related to my Kindle has a meaning. Even the first books I purchased, C.S. Marks Alterra trilogy. She was my teacher and advisor in college


I absolutely love this! I bought the Oberon Dragonfly Pond cover because it looks almost exactly like our little pond... complete with dragonflies and frogs. It's so much fun to be able to tie your Kindle and accessories into things/events/people in your life.... makes it mean so much more to you. Awesome job of putting it all together!


----------



## Feylamia

I did a bit of a photo shoot last weekend and thought I'd share:










For those interested, you can find bigger versions of the pictures (and some other ones) as well as my german review of the cover here. (Scroll down for the gallery.)


----------



## Someone Nameless

Feylamia, those pictures are beautiful.  I had that cover on my K2 and was tempted to get it again for my K3 but decided to get the Tree of Life in Wine, just to get something different.  Your photos make me have second thoughts.  Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## chilady1

@Feylamia - Oberon should use those photos on their website, they are beautiful!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## VujaDe

Beautiful, Feylamia!


----------



## mistyd107

Beautiful pics they make me want the Hounds all over again which is not good since I ordered the Spiral on Sunday dang retail therapy lol


----------



## PraiseGod13

Feylamia - those pictures are wonderful!  I absolutely love doing things like that.... and your "settings" for your gorgeous cover are wonderful.  I did a whole photo shoot one time using my K1..... and now when I look at them... I think, "Wow... that was two generations ago."  But, it was so fun.... using things from around the house that I like.  Once things turn green here... I'll have to take some pictures of my Dragonfly Pond cover by my own dragonfly pond.  Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Trulte

Lovely picture arrangement Feylamia!
Will do something similar when (IF?!?) my Hummingbird cover turns up soon...
So beautiful inbetween the flowers 

Am SO IMPATIENT!!! And have even ordered a cell phone sleeve - before I have received my K3 cover...

This will be a Spring of waiting....


----------



## Cardinal

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful pictures.


----------



## Sunshine22

That's why this thread is so great, the gorgeous pictures.  Oberon needs to hire you all and include these pictures on their website.


----------



## CarlBullock

Feylamia said:


> I did a bit of a photo shoot last weekend and thought I'd share:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those interested, you can find bigger versions of the pictures (and some other ones) as well as my german review of the cover here. (Scroll down for the gallery.)


What lovely photos! makes me even more excited about what my cloud dragon case is going to look like when it arrives! ^^


----------



## teeitup

Feylamia said:


> I did a bit of a photo shoot last weekend and thought I'd share:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those interested, you can find bigger versions of the pictures (and some other ones) as well as my german review of the cover here. (Scroll down for the gallery.)


Wonderful photos ~ I'm a little prejudiced since I have the same cover plus checkbook cover and just love the look, smell and feel every time I open them up. Who knew that I would become this enamored. I would like to know what skin you have on it, if you don't mind. I don't recall seeing that one, as I have the Library skin in matte.


----------



## Feylamia

Thank you, everyone!









teeitup, the skin is DecalGirl's Dark Burlwood (matte).


----------



## kenziesgrandma

Hi, I've been lurking (and drooling)  for awhile now.  I've only had my kindle 3 for a few weeks but I absolutely love it!  Then I had to discover Oberon covers.  I decided to order one (A of T in Fern), then I decided to order one for my daughter (Dragonfly Pond in Saddle), then I decided to order myself another one (Celtic Hounds in Wine) and then last night I decided to order again!  This time a Da Vinci in Saddle for myself and a cell phone sleeve in Green - Celtic Hounds.  All this and I haven't even seen one in person yet!  Please tell me I'm not totally insane.

I was wondering if any of you have been able to reuse yours skins from Decal Girl?  I have ordered a couple of new ones and I love the idea of changing them to match the cover but if you do it too often it could get pretty expensive, although I guess it's a little bit late to think about saving money,  .
Anyway I was just wondering if it was possible.  I am having a real problem exercising patience while waiting for at least one of my covers to arrive.  It seems to take a while to get to Canada (I'm in Alberta).  I really have been enjoying all the pictures everyone has posted, I think I've read this whole thread at least twice, lol.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kenziesgrandma said:


> I was wondering if any of you have been able to reuse yours skins from Decal Girl? I have ordered a couple of new ones and I love the idea of changing them to match the cover but if you do it too often it could get pretty expensive, although I guess it's a little bit late to think about saving money, .
> Anyway I was just wondering if it was possible. I am having a real problem exercising patience while waiting for at least one of my covers to arrive. It seems to take a while to get to Canada (I'm in Alberta). I really have been enjoying all the pictures everyone has posted, I think I've read this whole thread at least twice, lol.


Welcome to KindleBoards, kenziesgrandma--and to Accessories. We love accessorizing our Kindles! Be sure to head over to Introductions and tell us a little bit about yourself when you get the chance.

As for DecalGirl skins, you might check out this thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,57387.0.html

Betsy


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

kenziesgrandma said:


> I was wondering if any of you have been able to reuse yours skins from Decal Girl? I have ordered a couple of new ones and I love the idea of changing them to match the cover but if you do it too often it could get pretty expensive, although I guess it's a little bit late to think about saving money, .
> Anyway I was just wondering if it was possible. I am having a real problem exercising patience while waiting for at least one of my covers to arrive. It seems to take a while to get to Canada (I'm in Alberta). I really have been enjoying all the pictures everyone has posted, I think I've read this whole thread at least twice, lol.


It is possible to re-use the Decal Girl skins, but very carefully. When you remove the skin from your Kindle, it is stuck on there very tightly. When removing it you must go slow and easy, because the vinyl has a tendency to stretch as you pull on it. If it gets too badly stretched, you can use a warm hair dryer to reshape it. Usually when I've re-used them, there will be a couple of places around the edges that are a little stretched. They don't look as smooth as a brand new one, but the untrained eye probably would not notice. When you get your skin, save the paper it comes on to put the skin back on when you remove it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Remember, this is the Oberon thread (one of my favorite threads ). I don't want to go too far into DecalGirl here since we have tons of DG threads, such as this one:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,57387.0.html

Search Accessories for DecalGirl threads here

Betsy


----------



## Tippy

Beautiful Beautiful photos.  Thanks for sharing.  Love Oberon covers.


----------



## kenziesgrandma

Sorry Betsy, I didn't mean to hijack the thread.   I just thought it would be ok to ask since I've seen so many pictures of DecalGirl skins on here.  Thanks for everyone's help though.
Kathy


----------



## Cardinal

Hi Kenziesgrandma, welcome to Kindle Boards!  

When all your covers arrive I'd love to see a group shot!

Btw, I don't think you have enough Oberons, order another one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kenziesgrandma said:


> Sorry Betsy, I didn't mean to hijack the thread.  I just thought it would be ok to ask since I've seen so many pictures of DecalGirl skins on here. Thanks for everyone's help though.
> Kathy


No worries! I just want to encourage continued discussion to take some place else! We love talking accessories here so much, we can go on and on wherever we are!

Be sure to check out some of those DG threads I linked to if you want to see some great skin/cover combos!

Betsy


----------



## kenziesgrandma

Cardinal said:


> Hi Kenziesgrandma, welcome to Kindle Boards!
> 
> When all your covers arrive I'd love to see a group shot!
> 
> Btw, I don't think you have enough Oberons, order another one.


I know, I was thinking the same thing . I don't think my husband would agree though. I'll probably have to wait at least a couple of months, lol. They're all so beautiful, I don't think I'll ever have enough.


----------



## Pushka

Gorgeous photos Feylamia.  They really make you want to buy the product.


----------



## mistyd107

here are a couple pics of my Celtic Spiral that arrived today it truly is gorgeous









and


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Love it, Misty!  Looks just like mine


----------



## BlondeStylus

Lovely, Misty!  
The flower photos are just beautiful, Feylamia.  Oberon should hire you!


----------



## Cardinal

Very nice Misty, I hope you love it!


----------



## Trulte

Just received my Red Hummingbird cover for my K3 today after a 4,5 weeks looong wait. Boy was I happy when I got it! It's absolutely gorgeous!  One week ago I also ordered a cell phone sleeve, the sky blue Dragonfly Pond. That one came also today!! What a nice surprise!!! Now I have two beautiful Oberon-covers in my handbag. I just love them!

The plan was to do a photo shoot and copy Feylamia's idea, which I found very beautiful. The rain today ended that plan for sure... Here are however the two of them, carefully put in between the wet flowers. The colors are exactly how they appear here.










PS! The sleeve is NOT the same size as the K3 cover, I just used my zoooooom - sorry if it lookes that way


----------



## candyisdandy

Trulte said:


> Just received my Red Hummingbird cover for my K3 today after a 4,5 weeks looong wait. Boy was I happy when I got it! It's beautiful!  One week ago I also ordered a cell phone sleeve, the sky blue Dragonfly Pond. That one came also today!! What a nice surprise!!! Now I have two beautiful Oberon-covers in my handbag. I just love them!
> 
> The plan was to do a photo shoot and copy Feylamia's idea, which I found very beautiful. The rain today ended that plan for sure... Here are however the two of them, carefully put in between the wet flowers. More pictures have to come another day...
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3556/3405449492_dd4337c7c7_m.jpg[/img]
> 
> What a treat to get them both on the same day! Your pictures are lovely, and really show the true colours and designs of the covers. Enjoy!


----------



## Trulte

Thanks Candyisdandy! Looks like our posts crossed each other. I had to modify mine because the picture didn't show up the first time


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Trulte, those are absolutely beautiful, thank you so much for the pictures, you did a great job.  Do you have a skin on your Kindle?  I'd love to see what you paired up with that red hummingbird cover.


----------



## Trulte

I do have a skin on my Kindle. I bought it when I had a black leather cover, it's the By Any Other Name










In other words red on red... I thought that would be too much, and my plan was to buy the Empty Nest










But now I'm not sure.. The red on red is actually very nice, because it's not too much red visible on my Kindle when it's in the cover. And the cover is black inside.. If I take the Kindle out of the cover, it's again on it's own and then I do prefer the red rose. I think I need some time to decide. The red on red really grows on me, and the two red's actually go very well together


----------



## mistyd107

very pretty


----------



## Kathy

I like both but the red on red is my favorite.


----------



## Trulte

My phone is a HTC Desire. I think the iPhone is a tiny bit wider, but the HTC is thicker than the iPhone. The sleeve is definately wide enough for my HTC. If i turn the sleeve upside down and remove the lock-flip the phone will fall out if I squeeze the sleeve a bit. I can try and show this in a picture later today. I think your iPhone will fit, but unfortunately I don't have one here to try.. I use my phone a lot during the day, so I prefer to have a bit big sleeve. The phone slips easily out. If you don't use your phone that often I wouldn't bother if the sleeve is a bit tight and you have to pull it out. I also think that the leather will widen a bit with use if it's a bit tight to begin with, just as with leather shoes


----------



## Cardinal

Trulte,  beautiful pictures!  

Use the skin that you enjoy the most.


----------



## Tails

Trulte said:


> My phone is a HTC Desire. I think the iPhone is a tiny bit wider, but the HTC is thicker than the iPhone. The sleeve is definately wide enough for my HTC. If i turn the sleeve upside down and remove the lock-flip the phone will fall out if I squeeze the sleeve a bit. I can try and show this in a picture later today. I think your iPhone will fit, but unfortunately I don't have one here to try.. I use my phone a lot during the day, so I prefer to have a bit big sleeve. The phone slips easily out. If you don't use your phone that often I wouldn't bother if the sleeve is a bit tight and you have to pull it out. I also think that the leather will widen a bit with use if it's a bit tight to begin with, just as with leather shoes


Sorry to Hijack (though I think it still fits, since its Oberon Design related ), but I have the HTC Desire Z which is a little thicker to accomodate the keyboard.

http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=3077&idPhone2=3421

Think it will fit? I would love to get my sister one for her birthday if I can, as well as one for myself and my fiance!


----------



## Trulte

@Tails,
I know that your HTC Desire Z fits because my boyfriend has one, and I have already tested it. Go Oberon  

@Cardinal,
I will keep my red rose. It is in fact a very nice combination. I asked a couple of my friends what they thought about my Red Hummingbird, and the comments were - 3 out of 3 - "wow, what a beautiful cover - and what a lovely skin Oberon delivered with it..."   

@Cobbie,
Just checked the oberondesign.com website. The iPhone will fit! Check out this link - iPhone3/4 snug fit..!! http://oberondesign.com/DTLiPhone.html


----------



## katy32

Does anyone have the Fluer De Lis in wine?


----------



## Tails

Thanks so much!! Any chance you know if the HTC Desire HD fits? My sis's bf has one and he doesnt think it'll fit (he thinks it'll be too short).

I suppose its cheeky to ask for a pic of how the Desire Z fits...? *sheepish smile* (its a loooot of SA money so I need to be sure it'll look nice )


----------



## Trulte

Don't know if the HTC Desire HD fits, have never seen it. Sorry  
Of course I can take a photo of the Desire Z in the sleeve! You will however have to wait a few days because Ian left for Scotland and won't be back home until late Friday night.
I was in SA last July visiting some friends just outside Nelspruit. Lovely


----------



## Tails

So glad to find so many people visiting SA  Its a beautiful country, but of course I'm biased 

I do appreciate you helping me, and I'll happily wait  You're so very kind, thank you!


----------



## CarlBullock

My Oberon K3 covers arrived! just have to go pay the customs and handling fee... although it's only £16.49 ($27.18 USD)


----------



## blackcat

ooh that is good Carl - how long did it take to arrive altogether?


----------



## Cardinal

Trulte said:


> @Cardinal,
> I will keep my red rose. It is in fact a very nice combination. I asked a couple of my friends what they thought about my Red Hummingbird, and the comments were - 3 out of 3 - "wow, what a beautiful cover - and what a lovely skin Oberon delivered with it..."


I know! I am using the Red Hummingbird right now and it is getting a "wow" reaction from everyone. One of my friends who has seen all my Kindle covers gave a "Wow!" response and said this was my best cover by far.



CarlBullock said:


> My Oberon K3 covers arrived! just have to go pay the customs and handling fee... although it's only £16.49 ($27.18 USD)


Carl, which cover did you get?


----------



## CarlBullock

blackcat said:


> ooh that is good Carl - how long did it take to arrive altogether?


well it was dispatched on the 15/4/11 by standard USPS (about $10 on the oberon site I think) and I got a customs slip through the door yesterday 4/5/11 so in all it only took 19 days and that includes good friday, easter sunday and the royal wedding oh and also early may bank holiday... so pretty amazingly quick I'd say ^^ although I won't get it until Saturday as I've arranged to pick it up then from the post office =]



Cardinal said:


> Carl, which cover did you get?


I ordered the cloud dragon design in red (^_^)


----------



## Trulte

I am sure the Cloud Dragon will be lovely!
The depth of the red color is just so... incredibly beautiful  
After receiving my Kindle one month ago four of my friends already have bought themselves a Kindle. I have showed my Red Hummingbird cover to three of them, and Oberon will soon have another three customers from Norway


----------



## kenziesgrandma

Trulte I have the HTC Desire Z but I have a hard clip on case on it that adds a little bit to the size.  Does it fit loose enough that maybe I can leave the case on do you think?  Or is it already a snug fit?
thanks
Kathy


----------



## Trulte

Mmmhhh... Then I think your HTC will be too thick, I'm afraid. I don't know what you mean by "a little bit", but I guess your hard clip on case adds more than a few millimeters..?!? There isn't _much_ room here... But why have a hard clip on case when you can have the beautiful Oberon sleeve instead?


----------



## kenziesgrandma

I have actually ordered myself a green Celtic Hounds sleeve , but I am hoping it might fit with the snap case on as well because I have on occasion dropped my phone (butterfingers  ).  I will use it without if I have to but am hoping it will fit.  Thanks for your reply.
Kathy


----------



## blackcat

Carl, I ordered my Borsa Bella bag on that day as well and received the 'you have a customs charge to pay' card day before yesterday so must be the standard time to receive stuff from the States on standard delivery (minus all the bh of course)

You will need to post piccies of course when you get if from the PO on Sat


----------



## CarlBullock

blackcat said:


> Carl, I ordered my Borsa Bella bag on that day as well and received the 'you have a customs charge to pay' card day before yesterday so must be the standard time to receive stuff from the States on standard delivery (minus all the bh of course)
> 
> You will need to post piccies of course when you get if from the PO on Sat


Yes I think you might be right =] and I'll definitely post some pictures!


----------



## Tom_HC99

Oberon has absolutely some of the MOST GORGEOUS covers I've ever seen!

Saw a couple on Amazon the other day and fell in love!


----------



## Feylamia

Great pictures, Trulte! I love your sleeve!









I came here to check if the phone sleeve would fit the phone I'm planning to get (Samsung Galaxy S I 9000) but I guess I'll have to keep checking different sites to find out. tehe I have a new job so I can totally justify spending some more money on leathery goodness.









*edit:* I started to compile a list of phones which fit here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,65658.0.html
If anyone finds more info, please post there.


----------



## hudsonam

Feylamia said:


> Great pictures, Trulte! I love your sleeve!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came here to check if the phone sleeve would fit the phone I'm planning to get (Samsung Galaxy S I 9000) but I guess I'll have to keep checking different sites to find out. tehe I have a new job so I can totally justify spending some more money on leathery goodness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit:* I started to compile a list of phones which fit here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,65658.0.html
> If anyone finds more info, please post there.


Is it bad that I half think about getting an iphone instead of the Thunderbolt (HTC) just because it'll fit in an Oberon sleeve?


----------



## pinkdandelion

I like the red dragon sleeve- very cool!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

hudsonam said:


> Is it bad that I half think about getting an iphone instead of the Thunderbolt (HTC) just because it'll fit in an Oberon sleeve?


I think all of us Oberon fans think of reasons to buy more Oberon....

Betsy


----------



## Feylamia

hudsonam said:


> Is it bad that I half think about getting an iphone instead of the Thunderbolt (HTC) just because it'll fit in an Oberon sleeve?


You may be lucky. HTC's HD7 is 122 x 68 x 11.2 mm and HTC's Desire Z is 119 x 60.4 x 14.2 mm - both of these fit the sleeve, according to the list. So the Thunderbolt may fit as it's very similar, sizewise - it would probably be easiest to buy the sleeve first, then go and check before you buy the phone.


----------



## JeffM

Grr! Those pictures of the chocolate wave a couple of pages ago cost me $150! This includes shipping...

Can't wait to wrap the ipad2 in chocolatey wave goodness.


----------



## maverick777

JeffM said:


> Grr! Those pictures of the chocolate wave a couple of pages ago cost me $150! This includes shipping...
> 
> Can't wait to wrap the ipad2 in chocolatey wave goodness.


Sorry for your wallet. 

I hope you enjoy yours as much as I do mine.


----------



## JeffM

My wallet will get over it I'm sure.

I had the navy older version for my ipad 1. I really like what they did with the design on the refresh.  Really glad you posted the pics.


----------



## mistyd107

my purple medici arrived today arrived shocked beyond belief due to the fact it was ordered Friday Am









I will try to get better shots later


----------



## JeffM

Too cool! Congrats on the new shiney!


----------



## katy32

I really can't decide between the red paisley or the fleur de lis in wine....uggghhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Trulte

Just wanted to post my decision - ended up going red on red, and I love it 










@Tails
Havn't forgotten you. The weekend got too busy, and my boyfriend left for London again. The picture will come


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Your combo looks great, the reds seem to match exactly.


----------



## JeffM

My choco wave came in this morning for the ipad 2. It's frickin' awesome.  I'd take pics and post them, but after the set on page 125, there really isn't a point. I can't improve upon those. =)


----------



## PraiseGod13

Trulte said:


> Just wanted to post my decision - ended up going red on red, and I love it


I absolutely love these two together - awesome choices!!


----------



## maries

Trulte said:


> Just wanted to post my decision - ended up going red on red, and I love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Tails
> Havn't forgotten you. The weekend got too busy, and my boyfriend left for London again. The picture will come


Beautiful! I love red and black together. THere is enough black in the skin to keep this from red overload.


----------



## mistyd107

very pretty


----------



## BlondeStylus

Maries, your red on red is apple red deliciously beautiful!  How's that for descriptive! LOL  Great choice of both.


----------



## AlleyGator

Trulte said:


> Just wanted to post my decision - ended up going red on red, and I love it


Trulte...this is very lovely. The red on red works quite well together.


----------



## Kathy

Trulte said:


> Just wanted to post my decision - ended up going red on red, and I love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Tails
> Havn't forgotten you. The weekend got too busy, and my boyfriend left for London again. The picture will come


Beautiful. The perfect skin!


----------



## jetby

I just ordered my second cover - paisley in purple!  It took me forever to decide which one to get.  I still think I want the wild roses in black and the roof of heaven in sky blue, but I really don't need that many covers.  I already have two journal covers too, lol, so I probably don't need more of those either.  Why are all of the oberon designs so pretty?!


----------



## Cardinal

jetby said:


> I just ordered my second cover - paisley in purple! It took me forever to decide which one to get. I still think I want the wild roses in black and the roof of heaven in sky blue, but I really don't need that many covers. I already have two journal covers too, lol, so I probably don't need more of those either. Why are all of the oberon designs so pretty?!


I have the same dilemma myself. So many nice covers...



katy32 said:


> I really can't decide between the red paisley or the fleur de lis in wine....uggghhhhhhhhhh


Katy, did you decide on a cover?



JeffM said:


> My choco wave came in this morning for the ipad 2. It's frickin' awesome. I'd take pics and post them, but after the set on page 125, there really isn't a point. I can't improve upon those. =)


Of course we want to see pictures!!!!!!!!



mistyd107 said:


> my purple medici arrived today arrived shocked beyond belief due to the fact it was ordered Friday Am


Misty, the purple medici is lovely! I was surprised how fast my Oberons arrived, I didn't even think they had shipped.



Trulte said:


> Just wanted to post my decision - ended up going red on red, and I love it


Trulte, your red Hummingbird and skin is a great combo!


----------



## teach2cruise

I have had my Kindle for about a week and love it.  When I first bought it, I thought I would just get a cheap cover for it.  Then I found this site, and this thread.  Do you know what ENABLERS you are!!!    
Now I've ordered a red Paisley cover, and am beginning to think my iPad may need to match.... or at the very least coordinate.  
Now I've got to figure out what skin goes best with the cover... any suggestions?


----------



## BlondeStylus

Misty please try to post more pics of your purple Medici soon!  I'm looking forward to seeing it.
Trulte, love the red on red!  Great choice!


----------



## mistyd107

BlondeStylus said:
 

> Misty please try to post more pics of your purple Medici soon! I'm looking forward to seeing it.
> Trulte, love the red on red! Great choice!


I'll get some pics tomorrow in the natural light sorry I didn't get a couple before now the weather and my disability have been at odds lol and then life got kinda crazy today.

Oddly enough my Rangers seem to be fairing pretty well so far so it may be awhile before I switch to one of my others lol


----------



## mistyd107

here are a couple more shots of my purple medici...I apologize for the glare couldn't get a shot without it









and


----------



## Cardinal

The second picture really shows off the color, beautiful.


----------



## Trulte

I know for sure that I will buy another cover to use during winter time. And my choice is purple. Don't know which of the purple covers yet, but the Medici looks lo-ve-ly  
Misty - very nice choice!!!


----------



## teach2cruise

Just curious... how long did it take for you to get your case?  (not that I'm impatient or anything   )


----------



## katy32

I just got the red paisley oberon cell phone sleeve off of the buy sell trade board.  It is beautiful. Sadly it doesn't fit my phone   It is however now relisted....


----------



## mistyd107

teach2cruise said:


> Just curious... how long did it take for you to get your case? (not that I'm impatient or anything  )


This purple Medici I received unusually fast in that it arrived a wk ago today after ordering early the previous Friday I was rather pleasantly surprised. Although when I ordered they told me they were going to try and get it out that day I didn't really expect it because my previous orders took a day or two. Trust me I'm not complaining lol


----------



## Cindergayle

Here is a picture of my new IPad2 cover. Tree Of Life in chocolate. I love it!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am loving the chocolate covers. They look great. Or they make me think good thoughts because they look like chocolate.


----------



## kimdle

I just wanted to thank all of you for taking the time to post pictures of your beauttiful covers and sharing your opinions for all to read. It took me about 90 pages to make my decision but once I saw the red paisley I knew I had to have it. It's my first Oberon for my first Kindle and I hope I love it as much as you guys love yours.


----------



## Trulte

The red is beautiful !!!    Congratulations !!!


----------



## scrapmamma

I finally got around to taking pictures of my pretty Oberon case! This is the Celtic Hounds in Wine. I just love it and it came in about a week and a half!! I'm excited to show it off when we visit family later this month!  The Decalgirl skin is Via Del Fiori in Matte. I also bought a pretty bag from Borsa Bella. The background is black not navy like it might look like in the picture. Thanks Melissa!! I love the bag!

I'm very pleased with my purchases!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

That might be the cover I buy for my K3 if I need a cover.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

scrapmamma, your combo is beautiful, the colors look perfect together.


----------



## unmirasol

Hello all, this is my first post on this site.  I really appreciate all the great pix posted here, as they helped me make a decision (I want them in different colors for different reasons) I will post some as soon as I get my Kindle 3 case from Oberon, which I ordered yesterday.  
If I had  my druthers, I would have wanted the "tree of life" cover in fern, but unfortunately, it doesn't come in that color.  So... after about a week of going through all the options available on Oberon, and looking at the many photos posted in this thread, I decided on the "avenue of trees" in fern.  It reminds me of a row of trees on the family farm, a farm that I don't go to because of the distance, but that carries many memories for me.  I hope I get it soon so I can share the photos of the cover here.


----------



## kimdle

I received my Red Paisley K3 cover today and its absolutely beautiful! I was also surprised to see a Paisley charm included, I had expected to get the Butterfly.


----------



## Cardinal

kimdle said:


> I received my Red Paisley K3 cover today and its absolutely beautiful! I was also surprised to see a Paisley charm included, I had expected to get the Butterfly.


Can we have pictures?


----------



## jaylie

I bought the chocolate tree of life for my K3 from a user here and while I love the cover, its totally beautiful, I do NOT love for my kindle. The cover itself is lovely, and feels wonderfully soft and everyone that sees it wants it for themselves but I just don't like the way the straps work and its soo flimsy even with the plastic inserts.  it feels more like a notebook type thing than for a kindle. I feel like the cover isn't enough protection.  I keep trying to love it for my kindle by using it but I keep going back to my hot pink lighted amazon cover..      
I haven't given up yet its only been a couple weeks.


----------



## VujaDe

kimdle said:


> I received my Red Paisley K3 cover today and its absolutely beautiful! I was also surprised to see a Paisley charm included, I had expected to get the Butterfly.


Please post a pic of the charm! I might have to get one to replace the butterfly!


----------



## kimdle

I would but I have no idea how! 

The charm is exactly the same design of the button, the charm itself is the paisley shape and the loophole is beaded, so its not just a plain ring. I hope that make sense, and I promise to post a pic as soon as I figure out how.


----------



## kenziesgrandma

jaylie said:


> ........ its soo flimsy even with the plastic inserts. it feels more like a notebook type thing than for a kindle. I feel like the cover isn't enough protection. I keep trying to love it for my kindle by using it but I keep going back to my hot pink lighted amazon cover..
> I haven't given up yet its only been a couple weeks.


I'm really sorry you're not in love with your new cover. It seems really strange that you find it too flimsy, mine has the cardboard inserts instead of the plastic but even if I take them out mine definitely isn't flimsy. I really love mine, I've dropped it even a couple of times and it's never even shifted inside. Maybe if you persevere you will get to like it as much as I love mine.


----------



## kimdle

Okay, is a pic of my new cover and a close up of the charm.


----------



## VujaDe

OMG!  I love the paisley charm!  
Thank you so much for posting pictures.  It's just adorable!


----------



## Meemo

jaylie said:


> I bought the chocolate tree of life for my K3 from a user here and while I love the cover, its totally beautiful, I do NOT love for my kindle. The cover itself is lovely, and feels wonderfully soft and everyone that sees it wants it for themselves but I just don't like the way the straps work and its soo flimsy even with the plastic inserts. it feels more like a notebook type thing than for a kindle. I feel like the cover isn't enough protection. I keep trying to love it for my kindle by using it but I keep going back to my hot pink lighted amazon cover..
> I haven't given up yet its only been a couple weeks.


I wonder if it's the weight of the lighted cover that makes it seem more substantial? I don't have a K3 but I've had the Amazon cover for my K2 and the front cover wasn't quite as thick as an Oberon cover. The weight of the lighted covers would mostly be in the back, I'd think, because of the light itself, and it's the front where I want the protection for the screen.

I do understand what you mean about the straps, I much prefer either the hinges or the old Velcro system of attachment that Oberon used to offer. Just love that clean look.


----------



## mlewis78

My Oberon K3 cover is sturdier than my Amazon (w/o light) cover, so I find it hard to understand the perception that the Oberon is flimsy.  I took the inserts out.


----------



## Cardinal

Kimdle, love your cover and charm!  Thanks for the pics!!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am really liking the paisley and I never thought I would say that


----------



## kb9680

ProfCrash said:


> I am really liking the paisley and I never thought I would say that


That makes two of us


----------



## kimdle

You are welcome for the pics, I'm so glad I could contribute to this thread since it was what convinced me to purchase mine! I had originally purchased an inexpensive cover from Amazon, but was very disappointed with it. I didn't want to spend alot for a cover, but I definitely don't regret the expense, I love the cover, it really fits "me" and I have a feeling it is the first of many Oberon purchases. Now I just need to find a skin that goes wih it.


----------



## sparklemotion

mlewis78 said:


> My Oberon K3 cover is sturdier than my Amazon (w/o light) cover, so I find it hard to understand the perception that the Oberon is flimsy. I took the inserts out.


Same here. I don't think the Oberon covers are flimsy in the least. I think they are very sturdy.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Didn't people have different perceptions. I have not found my Oberon cases to be flimsy. It could be that she strongly prefers the rail system which holds the Kindle differently than the straps Oberon uses.


----------



## Tippy

kimdle said:


> I received my Red Paisley K3 cover today and its absolutely beautiful! I was also surprised to see a Paisley charm included, I had expected to get the Butterfly.


I ordered the red paisley and love it. It came with the butterfly charm. You are lucky to have the paisley charm. Oberon doesn't seem to offer the paisley charm for sale. . .yet. Am sure when they do I will have to have it. Oberon covers are simply wonderful!


----------



## jaylie

I do prefer the hinges but the straps don't bother me too much, the cover just flops back and forth and when I hold it, I feel my kindle is not secure.
My Amazon cover ( I have both lighted and unlighted) is way sturdier than the Oberon I have, but I did buy mine used.  It could I just missed out on the breaking in period. But that's just my opinion of my cover.


----------



## maries

jaylie said:


> I do prefer the hinges but the straps don't bother me too much, the cover just flops back and forth and when I hold it, I feel my kindle is not secure.
> My Amazon cover ( I have both lighted and unlighted) is way sturdier than the Oberon I have, but I did buy mine used. It could I just missed out on the breaking in period. But that's just my opinion of my cover.


Is there some kind of stiffner on the inside of the front or back cover? Some people remove this material and throw it out. I prefer to keep it in there. It was plastic but recently changed to cardboard. If not you could make your own. I have seen both and, even if the cardboard is thick, I don't care for it and think the plastic is better. You can use the plastic pocket folders to make our own. I was able to find a black one. Still not quite as thick as the original but does provide more support. If you want the spine stiffer you could try sticking some sticky back "velveteen" (found in craft sections/stores) to something (or just leave the backing on) and see if that gives it more body. I have never seen the paisley in person but wonder if it isn't as thick because of the amount of leather cut down in that design. I'm sure you can fix the floppiness.

ETA - someone suggested the plastic cutting sheets but I could only find white. If you could find the clear ones you might like that.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I'm thinking she doesn't really mean "flimsy", I think a better word would be rigid.  I have the Amazon lighted cover and it's very rigid, it won't bend at all.  I also have an Oberon and it's very sturdy, but you can bend it (if you wanted to).


----------



## candyisdandy

kimdle said:


> You are welcome for the pics, I'm so glad I could contribute to this thread since it was what convinced me to purchase mine! I had originally purchased an inexpensive cover from Amazon, but was very disappointed with it. I didn't want to spend alot for a cover, but I definitely don't regret the expense, I love the cover, it really fits "me" and I have a feeling it is the first of many Oberon purchases. Now I just need to find a skin that goes wih it.


Take a look at Decalgirl's "Lita" skin by Valentina Ramos. It's got a paisley look to it, and would look great with the red Paisley Oberon. When I was choosing my Oberon, I debated between the red and purple Paisley. I ended up with the purple, because I preferred it slightly, but thought the Lita skin would have looked better with the red cover. I got it for my purple one, and really like it a lot, but still think it would have looked better with the red.


----------



## unmirasol

unmirasol said:


> Hello all, this is my first post on this site. I really appreciate all the great pix posted here, as they helped me make a decision (I want them in different colors for different reasons) I will post some as soon as I get my Kindle 3 case from Oberon, which I ordered yesterday.
> If I had my druthers, I would have wanted the "tree of life" cover in fern, but unfortunately, it doesn't come in that color. So... after about a week of going through all the options available on Oberon, and looking at the many photos posted in this thread, I decided on the "avenue of trees" in fern. It reminds me of a row of trees on the family farm, a farm that I don't go to because of the distance, but that carries many memories for me. I hope I get it soon so I can share the photos of the cover here.


OK, let's see if I can do this right the first time. Finally my wait is over! My lovely Avenue of Trees in fern has arrived!









Here it is spreading its wings:










And last but not least, if I stop admiring it long enough and turn it over, this is what it looks like in reading mode 










It's a perfect fit, and the straps don't interfere at all. I was debating whether to take out the insert in the top cover, but I think it doesn't protect the screen as much without it, and I don't think it really adds that much to the overall weight with the insert.


----------



## Cardinal

Congratulations, so glad you like your Oberon! It is really lovely. 



unmirasol said:


> And last but not least, if I stop admiring it long enough and turn it over, this is what it looks like in reading mode


When I get bored with a book I find myself admiring my Oberon.


----------



## Tails

unmirasol do you find the felt gets stuck in the edges of the kindle skin when it frays?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have had Oberon Covers on my K1 and DXG. The K1 has had an Oberon for over two years and the DXG for one. I have found the occasional piece of wool on my screen but it is rare.


----------



## unmirasol

Tails said:


> unmirasol do you find the felt gets stuck in the edges of the kindle skin when it frays?


I really don't know, mine is so brand new that there is no fraying.


----------



## Tails

ProfCrash said:


> I have had Oberon Covers on my K1 and DXG. The K1 has had an Oberon for over two years and the DXG for one. I have found the occasional piece of wool on my screen but it is rare.


Thanks 



unmirasol said:


> I really don't know, mine is so brand new that there is no fraying.


Ah ok makes sense, duh  Keep us posted then


----------



## jaylie

I love the the fern color of the avenue of trees! that is beautiful!!

Im still trying to like my cover.. i wont give up!


----------



## MpwdMom

So many pretty covers.  I'm almost positive I'll order in Sky Blue...but a few people have described it as a bit teal-looking in sunlight.  I wanted more of a nautical blue, with no green.  Any thoughts from SB owners?


----------



## candyisdandy

jaylie said:


> I love the the fern color of the avenue of trees! that is beautiful!!
> 
> Im still trying to like my cover.. i wont give up!


I know what you mean about trying to love it; I feel the same way about mine (purple Paisley). I love the way it looks, I just don't really like it on my Kindle. Every time I want to read the Kindle, I find I take it out of the cover as it's just too heavy with the cover on. I also find it awkward to hold with the cover on. It seems lopsided and I feel like I have to position my hand very carefully so as not to accidentally push the page turn buttons on the left. I guess in hindsight I would have been better off with a sleeve.


----------



## maries

candyisdandy said:


> I know what you mean about trying to love it; I feel the same way about mine (purple Paisley). I love the way it looks, I just don't really like it on my Kindle. Every time I want to read the Kindle, I find I take it out of the cover as it's just too heavy with the cover on. I also find it awkward to hold with the cover on. It seems lopsided and I feel like I have to position my hand very carefully so as not to accidentally push the page turn buttons on the left. I guess in hindsight I would have been better off with a sleeve.


Too many options to live with something you don't love. I'm sure you could sell the cover and get another cover or sleeve that you are happier with. Oberon covers usually sell fast. You might lose a little over what you paid for it but that might be worth it to be happier in the long run.


----------



## mistyd107

MpwdMom said:


> So many pretty covers. I'm almost positive I'll order in Sky Blue...but a few people have described it as a bit teal-looking in sunlight. I wanted more of a nautical blue, with no green. Any thoughts from SB owners?


I have 2 SB oberon's. to me it's definately more of a carribean blue. Its not a nautical blue and atleast in mine there is teal in it. Its a gorgeous shade though


----------



## MpwdMom

Thank you Misty.  I just ordered the Roof of Heaven in sky blue.  I know it will be beautiful.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The sleeves really are nice. If you are finding yourself reading a Naked Kindle the sleeve is a great way to go.


----------



## unmirasol

jaylie said:


> I love the the fern color of the avenue of trees! that is beautiful!!
> 
> Im still trying to like my cover.. i wont give up!


I confess that when I first felt the weight of my new Oberon cover, I was a bit disappointed because up until now, I have been carrying and reading my Kindle in an M-Edge Latitude, which is feather light, and closes all the way around. I decided to try not to compare the two anymore, reverting to my reasoning behind getting the Oberon cover in the first place. I had bought each of these covers for different reasons. I like the M-Edge for a light and protected feel, to toss into my briefcase or purse when I go off to work. I bought my Oberon cover for when I want to feel like I'm holding a hardcover book, curled up on the couch.

Don't give up on your Oberon  I started to carry mine around a bit more, and when I resist the temptation to compare it with the M-Edge Latitude, I find that I'm slowly getting used to the weight; particularly when I feel the leather in my hands. One thing that I did choose carefully was a design that wasn't too intricate. I have a few of their journals, so I did the "tactile" test with them. I find that the more intricate designs feel less supple in my hand. I figured that the wide trunk of the tree on the spine of Avenue of Trees would be softer. And I do love the color!

Hope this was helpful.


----------



## kevin63

My first Kindle Oberon is just over two years old now.  It is still in great condition and really "worn-in" well.  If folds all the way back (even flatter than it origininally did). I don't even think about replacing it with anything else. This case has earned it's place just like my Oberon IPad cover, Oberon phone slipcase, Oberon journal covers and my Oberon organizer cover.  I continue to get compliments to this day about the uniqueness of the covers. I still like them for the designs, color and the way they protect my electronics.


----------



## candyisdandy

I think if I could figure out a way to secure the front cover when it's folded back, I  might like it a little better.  It bothers me that when I'm holding it in the Oberon cover, I need two hands.  I took out the cardboard stiffeners, and that's made it somewhat "comfier".  Has anyone figured out a way to keep the cover folded back in place?


----------



## maries

candyisdandy said:


> I think if I could figure out a way to secure the front cover when it's folded back, I might like it a little better. It bothers me that when I'm holding it in the Oberon cover, I need two hands. I took out the cardboard stiffeners, and that's made it somewhat "comfier". Has anyone figured out a way to keep the cover folded back in place?


What about an elastic headband? You would probably need to shorten it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I just hold the cover or slide my hand into the pocket.


----------



## MpwdMom

unmirasol said:


> I confess that when I first felt the weight of my new Oberon cover, I was a bit disappointed because up until now, I have been carrying and reading my Kindle in an M-Edge Latitude, which is feather light, and closes all the way around.


My cover isn't here yet and I've never seen an M-Edge, so I hope I'll just think, "Whoo-hoo...this is better than carrying around a heavy book!" In fact I haven't even got my Kindle yet but it IS coming today. Out for delivery. Not that I'm excited or anything...


----------



## Cardinal

candyisdandy said:


> Has anyone figured out a way to keep the cover folded back in place?


After folding back the cover, I wrap the bungee strap around the button.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

candyisdandy said:


> I think if I could figure out a way to secure the front cover when it's folded back, I might like it a little better. It bothers me that when I'm holding it in the Oberon cover, I need two hands. I took out the cardboard stiffeners, and that's made it somewhat "comfier". Has anyone figured out a way to keep the cover folded back in place?


Like Marie said, you can use a headband. I bought some really narrow, stretchy, little girl's headbands and I put that around the right-side of the cover, insert the Kindle into the corner pockets, and then when I flip the other side back for reading, I pull the elastic band over it to hold it in place. I had to shorten the band a little, it was too long. I found a band that matches my Oberon.


----------



## candyisdandy

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Like Marie said, you can use a headband. I bought some really narrow, stretchy, little girl's headbands and I put that around the right-side of the cover, insert the Kindle into the corner pockets, and then when I flip the other side back for reading, I pull the elastic band over it to hold it in place. I had to shorten the band a little, it was too long. I found a band that matches my Oberon.


Thanks for the suggestions. I've tried the bungee/charm combo, but it doesn't stay in place for me - the bungee seems to be too long. I will see if I can find a headband that's unobtrusive and try to rig something up.


----------



## unmirasol

maverick777 said:


> I just got my Oberon cover today! Hokusai Wave in chocolate. My apologies for the amount of pics I'm about to post and for the fact that it's for my Nook Color and not my Kindle. The Kindle is kicking me in the shins as we speak out of jealousy. Suddenly the built in light of its cover isn't quite as nice next to the sexy Oberon cover.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> Front


MAVERICK777

Your pictures are great! Wave in chocolate looks really rich and velvety, the kind you want to dip strawberries in.
I wonder if they use that exact same brown for Tree of Life in chocolate, because I am torn between the chocolate and the saddle for my second kindle cover, and the pictures of the version of TOL in chocolate that I have seen have more of a cigar brown look to them, instead of this luscious reddish brown. Gee, now I'm tempted in getting the Hokusai Wave in chocolate after seeing your pictures!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

unmirasol, your cover is beautiful, thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## Tippy

Love your cover.  Very pretty.


----------



## skyblue

I can't decide which I like better:  Maverick's cover, or the stunning photos of his cover!!!


----------



## Sunshine22

kevin63 said:


> My first Kindle Oberon is just over two years old now. It is still in great condition and really "worn-in" well. If folds all the way back (even flatter than it origininally did). I don't even think about replacing it with anything else. This case has earned it's place just like my Oberon IPad cover, Oberon phone slipcase, Oberon journal covers and my Oberon organizer cover. I continue to get compliments to this day about the uniqueness of the covers. I still like them for the designs, color and the way they protect my electronics.


This is exactly how I feel about my two Oberon cases. And one of the reasons I'm not planning to upgrade to the K3 ... I don't want to give up my much loved, nicely broken in Oberons.

I just got an IPad 2 and still considering different covers.


----------



## parakeetgirl

maverick777 said:


> I just got my Oberon cover today! Hokusai Wave in chocolate. My apologies for the amount of pics I'm about to post and for the fact that it's for my Nook Color and not my Kindle. The Kindle is kicking me in the shins as we speak out of jealousy. Suddenly the built in light of its cover isn't quite as nice next to the sexy Oberon cover.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> Back of the charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front of the charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fully open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside


I just ordered an Oberon for my Nook Color too..mine will be Cloud Dragon in Wine. I love the brown color of your new cover! I have Singing Wolf in Chocolate for my Fall/Winter cover for my K3 and mine is a deeper brown..yours is so pretty with the different shades.


----------



## HappyGuy

Still wish I could get a Da Vinci in wine.


----------



## unmirasol

unmirasol said:


> OK, let's see if I can do this right the first time. Finally my wait is over! My lovely Avenue of Trees in fern has arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is spreading its wings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least, if I stop admiring it long enough and turn it over, this is what it looks like in reading mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a perfect fit, and the straps don't interfere at all. I was debating whether to take out the insert in the top cover, but I think it doesn't protect the screen as much without it, and I don't think it really adds that much to the overall weight with the insert.


Well... it didn't take long before my Avenue of Trees started to whisper... Can I have brother?  So, I caved! I used the excuse that I want to be ready for the fall, and choose a cover that will be fitting for the season. Summer is barely off the ground and I'm thinking about the leaves turning. Rationalization is great when you want to justify the purchase of another beautiful Oberon cover. So here are the two of them side by side. And the new member of the family by itself.

One happy family:



















The detail is amazing. I love the visual and tactile experience. Oh, and also I love reading my Kindle 










A closeup of the clasp. I wish they had made the clasp like the one in Avenue of Trees, a single leaf. I think that a single oak leaf would have been "the acorn on top".


----------



## ColinJ

Man, I'm itching to get one of these for my DX.

Still trying to decide which design and colour I want to live with for years to come.

I'm leaning towards the dragon, because it's totally metal and bad-ass. But do I do it in red, black or blue?

Or what about the one with the pretty trees? Chicks will think I'm all sensitive 'n shit if I get that one.

Decisions, decision...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Cloud Dragon and Sk Dragon in red are both stunning. I know, I own both of them.


----------



## Seamonkey

I think red would be "badder ass" in those designs ;-) 

And it depends on the type of person you want to attract...  some would be attracted to the trees, some to the dragons..

======

I finally ordered my Oberon for my K3 (been using a very inexpensive and entirely adequate but unexciting Crazy Digital cover, which also lacks much space for tucking in of slips of paper or business cards, which I need) and am so happy that they now have a wraparound Hosukai Wave.

Ordered it in Sky Blue with no wool inside the cover.  Did this Saturday night and since I'd asked for no wool, I also send an email pointing that out and I've already received, this morning, a reply from Amy, so I know I'm in the queue now.  

Oberon Watch is on...


----------



## Neo

ProfCrash said:


> Cloud Dragon and Sk Dragon in red are both stunning. I know, I own both of them.


LOL Prof, and I've had both in black and love them too . I have to say that I really like the misleading understatement of the black, which totally enhances the design (in my humble opinion, of course !).


----------



## ColinJ

Squeeee!!  

I just bit the bullet and went and ordered a 'Sky Dragon' cover in red.

I'll post photos when I get it. I imagine I'll be sitting at the front door waiting for it to arrive, Scott Pilgrim-style.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Great choice


----------



## lovesangelrn

ColinJ said:


> Squeeee!!
> 
> I just bit the bullet and went and ordered a 'Sky Dragon' cover in red.
> 
> I'll post photos when I get it. I imagine I'll be sitting at the front door waiting for it to arrive, Scott Pilgrim-style.


I have that cover for my K2, it is truly beautiful. I'm so sad that my new K3 doesn't fit it. I miss the luxury of holding leather when reading...I felt like I was being spoiled. Hopefully, I can sell the K2 cover soon to fund one for my K3 (my sister didnt want the Oberon when I gave her my K2....gasp...can you even imagine?!!!!!)


----------



## Seamonkey

My K3 Oberon was mailed out.. I'm in California but 500 miles from Santa Rosa... didn't arrive today so I'm kind of expecting it tomorrow <bounce>, hopefully before I leave the house so my K3 can go out all dressed up! I've also missed having an Oberon but I had $50 that was a late Christmas present and applied that to the total..


----------



## ColinJ

I got my Kindle DX cover from the wonderful folks at Oberon Design the other day and yes, it's a thing of beauty. Worth every cent.


----------



## VujaDe

Beautiful Colin!


----------



## TriciaJ82

I found out today that I won a new iPad 2 and so I need to purchase a new case for it. (I know, what a hardship  ) I already have avenue of trees in fern with decalgirl's aurora skin for my K3. Just FYI the skin looks a lot clearer on the web site than it does in person. I was pretty disappointed when it arrived and contemplated returning it. Ultimately I kept it because I was too impatient to wait for a replacement and it has grown on me. While my kindle cover is more of a relaxing/peaceful design I am looking for one that can become a little more whimsical for my iPad. I narrowed my choices down to paisley in purple (thanks to the pics here which are much better than the site) and bold celtic in black. I think the paisley is more of a fun pattern and I typically don't go for the purple so that is something different. The drawback is that not every skin would match/look good with that color. I don't tend to change skins very often but I would like that option. The bold celtic is black so it would go with a variety of skins and I can choose between whimsical and more sophisticated depending on my mood. The con is that it is black so it may not be as easy to distinguish the pattern as the paisley would in purple. I already have a skin picked out :  Before I order it I was curious as to the experience of those with the iPad covers. How is the feeling of typing on it with the cover folded over? It looks like it has the capacity to be very bouncy. How awkward is it to use while in your lap? I am sure that I am going to order with without the wool. It is constantly getting stuck in the cracks of the display of my kindle. One last silly question. Those of who have purchased the bold celtic which of the charms did they send with it? I seem to notice that they tend to send the cat charm. I am curious because I am not a fan of cats and as unkind as this sounds I would rather have a different design. (they don't have to send them so I feel guilty about requesting a different one.) I suppose I could always try to trade it on the boards for a different design. Thanks!
Tricia


----------



## Cardinal

Wow!  Colin that is stunning.  Love it.

Congratulations on winning an iPad Tricia.  I'm drawn to the purple Paisley myself but I don't think you'd go wrong with the black Bold Celtic.


----------



## kevin63

TriciaJ82 said:


> I found out today that I won a new iPad 2 and so I need to purchase a new case for it. (I know, what a hardship  ) I already have avenue of trees in fern with decalgirl's aurora skin for my K3. Just FYI the skin looks a lot clearer on the web site than it does in person. I was pretty disappointed when it arrived and contemplated returning it. Ultimately I kept it because I was too impatient to wait for a replacement and it has grown on me. While my kindle cover is more of a relaxing/peaceful design I am looking for one that can become a little more whimsical for my iPad. I narrowed my choices down to paisley in purple (thanks to the pics here which are much better than the site) and bold celtic in black. I think the paisley is more of a fun pattern and I typically don't go for the purple so that is something different. The drawback is that not every skin would match/look good with that color. I don't tend to change skins very often but I would like that option. The bold celtic is black so it would go with a variety of skins and I can choose between whimsical and more sophisticated depending on my mood. The con is that it is black so it may not be as easy to distinguish the pattern as the paisley would in purple. I already have a skin picked out :  Before I order it I was curious as to the experience of those with the iPad covers. How is the feeling of typing on it with the cover folded over? It looks like it has the capacity to be very bouncy. How awkward is it to use while in your lap? I am sure that I am going to order with without the wool. It is constantly getting stuck in the cracks of the display of my kindle. One last silly question. Those of who have purchased the bold celtic which of the charms did they send with it? I seem to notice that they tend to send the cat charm. I am curious because I am not a fan of cats and as unkind as this sounds I would rather have a different design. (they don't have to send them so I feel guilty about requesting a different one.) I suppose I could always try to trade it on the boards for a different design. Thanks!
> Tricia


I have the bold Celtic in fern for my iPad. It came with a square Celtic design charm. I love the design. I'm sure you'd be happy with the design.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I convinced a coworker to get an Oberon and helped her pick out the purple paisley and the Van Gogh Starry Night Decalgirl skin.  It is gorgeous together and she loves it.

However, if I had to choose, I LOVE the Bold Celtic and think it would be gorgeous in black.  Green is also my favorite color, so I like the idea of green too.

I'm sorry I can't answer the other questions because I don't have an Oberon for my Ipad (I wish!) but I just wanted to weigh in on designs.


----------



## corkyb

I have the bold celtic in black and it is gorgeous with the ipad.  I must confess, it doesn't get that much use as I tend to use my red Happy Owl case.  I bought it off the boards and it did not come with a charm unfortunately.  You can request a charm and sometimes they will honor your request.


----------



## TriciaJ82

Thank you all for your input. I have decided to get the bold celtic in black. I will be ordering it asap so it will hopefully be here before or at the same time as my ipad. Corkyb, if you decide that you want to part with yours let me know and I might be interested in purchasing it
Tricia


----------



## elphaba826

Amazon recently replaced my damaged (but still under warranty) Kindle 2 with a shiny new Kindle 3, so I "needed" a new Oberon to go with it. Here's my pretty new purple paisley Oberon. Love it!


----------



## ColinJ

That is gorgeous. 

If they had that design and colour for the DX then I might have bought one of those instead of my red dragon.


----------



## SilverMaple

Oh my goodness, the purple paisley is lusciously gorgeous!


----------



## mistyd107

my new Celtic hounds in wine with my venenzia skin


----------



## tiggeerrific

I also have the purple paisley its gorgeous and i brought turbulent Dream from decal girl what a match!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

mistyd107 said:


> my new Celtic hounds in wine with my venenzia skin


I am teetering on the edge of buying this one. I have the de Vinci in saddle but would like a darker one. I have ordered some leather dye and have read some instructions on how to "antique" leather so I am going to give that a try. If it doesn't work out, I will order this one.


----------



## mistyd107

AnelaBelladonna said:


> I am teetering on the edge of buying this one. I have the de Vinci in saddle but would like a darker one. I have ordered some leather dye and have read some instructions on how to "antique" leather so I am going to give that a try. If it doesn't work out, I will order this one.


I have 5 oberons I can very safely say I LOVE all of them but the Davinci in Blue, Celtic Hounds in wine, and the Medici in purple are my favorites(not necessarily in that order)THAT would be very difficult to decide


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Cobbie said:


> I would love to know about your leather antiquing experience when you do it. I have an Avenue in Trees in taupe that might be fun to try doing that on.


I will take before and after pictures and post them when I get it done.


----------



## bulrush

KindleKay,
If you are unhappy with the cover color, you need to actually go to their store and see the cover in person before you buy it. Here's why. (I work for a printer and we run into this issue about representing colors on the computer or in print. Mostly, neither we nor our customer don't guarantee colors on a website or in print.)

1. Computer monitors and computer imaging programs are not designed to show the true color, unless they have been standardized with expensive equipment. Most companies do not have the money or know-how, nor want to pay for the know-how, to run this color equipment. 

2. Leather varies in color and pattern, and an exact color cannot be guaranteed. Leather comes from a living animal, and has imperfections, marks, and grain in it. 

(In my work for a printer, I type in data for furniture catalogs, and all our customers who offer leather products offer this disclaimer.)

(Oh my goodness, I just saw how old the first post was.)


----------



## DD

kimdle said:


> Okay, is a pic of my new cover and a close up of the charm.


This is my latest dream Oberon cover...red paisley but I swore I was only going to buy one cover for my K3 because I ended up having around 6 for my K2. I already have Celtic Spiral in wine and it's beaurtiful but I love this one also. I'm weakening by the minute!


----------



## Meemo

DD said:


> This is my latest dream Oberon cover...red paisley but I swore I was only going to buy one cover for my K3 because I ended up having around 6 for my K2. I already have Celtic Spiral in wine and it's beaurtiful but I love this one also. I'm weakening by the minute!


I have the red Paisley for my K3 now - someone on the Buy/Sell board was looking to trade for a Nook cover, and I just happened to have one. Oh my, I was just thinking again today how gorgeous the red Paisley is. I've kept my black Wild Rose for my K2, I love it too, and while I don't have the K2 any more, it's velcro & I'm hoping maybe the new Amazon tablet will fit in it. I can't bear to part with it unless it just won't work.


----------



## Meemo

Cobbie said:


> Meemo, I use one of my K2 Oberon covers as a notepad cover. The 5x8 legal pad fits it perfectly.


Oh I'll figure something to do with it, but the tablet would be my first choice. I thought about a note pad, but I don't use them that often (I'm not that organized!) - I usually use my phone for notes. Heck I've still got a K1 Oberon - I used it for the Nook when I had it.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

As promised, here is a picture of my antiqued Oberon de Vinci. I used dark brown leather dye, dark brown shoe polish, Old English stained furniture polish, black permanent marker and the sun. This took several days to get it the way I wanted it. In between each application of "stain" I rolled and wrinkled the cover every which way to make wrinkles. I am very happy with the results.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Oooooohhhhh WOW!!!!  That is absolutely gorgeous!  I love it.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Someone Nameless said:


> Oooooohhhhh WOW!!!! That is absolutely gorgeous! I love it.


Thank you!


----------



## corkyb

I LOVE that!  If you ever want to sell it, please let me know!


----------



## Someone Nameless

corkyb said:


> I LOVE that! If you ever want to sell it, please let me know!


Me first.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

I am so thrilled you all like it. It's good that it worked out as well as it did and I didn't ruin my Oberon. I am sure you could do it too.


----------



## Someone Nameless

That was saddle?  I thought it was red you started with.  Please tell us your procedure for antiquing.


----------



## Leilani

That may be one of the most beautiful things I've seen in my life. 

I love that color! It makes me wish Oberon sold Da Vinci in Wine.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

That is really stunning!! Beautiful work!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Thank you all so much!

Before you try something like this, please be aware that you could ruin your beautiful Oberon. I decided it was worth the risk for me.

It was a saddle de Vinci that I wanted to make look like an old worn leather book. I saturated it with http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004I77I8S then put it out in the blazing sun for a couple of hours. Then, starting at one corner, I rolled it tightly as I could all the way to the other end the repeated on all corners to make some wrinkles. I saturated it again with the leather dye and put it in the sun again for a couple of hours. I kept up the rolling/wrinkling process but one time I used my husbands dark brown shoe wax which I am not sure if that did anything and a couple of times, I used a cotton ball to apply Old English Furniture Polish Scratch Cover to the whole cover. It really stuck to the cracks making that pretty crackled look. I put a final coat of leather dye and let that dry in the sun. I thought it needed more drama so I took a black permanent marker and marked the raised areas that I thought would get rubbed often over time on a really old leather book. As soon as I used the marker, I would wipe immediately so it would smear a little and not look like someone marked it with a marker. I then covered the whole thing with purse conditioner (which looks like the same thing as saddle soap but I am not sure) and put it out in the sun again for a few hours. Then I buffed it until it didn't feel sticky anymore. It is a beautiful mahogany color.

Again, you are taking a big chance of ruining your Oberon if you do this so I am NOT advising you to do it. Do at your own risk.

Thank you for all the glowing compliments.

Anela


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

AnelaBelladonna said:


> As promised, here is a picture of my antiqued Oberon de Vinci. I used dark brown leather dye, dark brown shoe polish, Old English stained furniture polish, black permanent marker and the sun. This took several days to get it the way I wanted it. In between each application of "stain" I rolled and wrinkled the cover every which way to make wrinkles. I am very happy with the results.


Even though I had no intention of doing so when I got up this morning, I ordered a new Kindle Touch so I will be selling my Oberon cover.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I discovered last night that the "Baby" Kindle fits perfectly in a small Oberon Journal. I cut down some black heavy cardboard and slid it in the pocket, then I placed 3 pieces of Velcro in the cover (1 on the cardboard, 2 on the black leather inside). 3 pieces of Velcro on the back of my Kindle and i've got a beautiful sky blue Waterfall Kindle cover.

I also cut a piece of cardboard to go in the front pocket to protect the screen from the front button. It'd not as flat as the buttons on the Kindle covers.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Luvmy4brats said:


> I discovered last night that the "Baby" Kindle fits perfectly in a small Oberon Journal. I cut down some black heavy cardboard and slid it in the pocket, then I placed 3 pieces of Velcro in the cover (1 on the cardboard, 2 on the black leather inside). 3 pieces of Velcro on the back of my Kindle and i've got a beautiful sky blue Waterfall Kindle cover.
> 
> I also cut a piece of cardboard to go in the front pocket to protect the screen from the front button. It'd not as flat as the buttons on the Kindle covers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is beautiful!


----------



## Meemo

Luvmy4brats said:


> I discovered last night that the "Baby" Kindle fits perfectly in a small Oberon Journal. I cut down some black heavy cardboard and slid it in the pocket, then I placed 3 pieces of Velcro in the cover (1 on the cardboard, 2 on the black leather inside). 3 pieces of Velcro on the back of my Kindle and i've got a beautiful sky blue Waterfall Kindle cover.
> 
> I also cut a piece of cardboard to go in the front pocket to protect the screen from the front button. It'd not as flat as the buttons on the Kindle covers.


Pretty cover & nice fit!

I realized last night that the Fire will fit in the K1 covers - I have one that I'd used for a Nook Classic - but the corners didn't quite work so I turned it into a velcro version. So if I don't cancel the Fire pre-order (I just bought a Nook Color, which is residing happily in my K2 w/velcro cover) I'll be repurposing that K1 cover. Again. I've been using it to hold a spiral notebook for tracking my books read. It's a retired cover, Raven in Taupe, and I can't bring myself to get rid of it! It needs a good dose of leather lotion though, need to find some...


----------



## luvmy4brats

I think I have a K1 cover too. I'll have to check when I get home. 

I bought this small journal because I loved the design, but I never really used it. I tried using it with my Sony, but the Sony was too small. This is a perfect fit. As someone that loved the Velcro covers when Oberon had them, I have no problem putting Velcro on the Kindle.


----------



## Victoria J

I have a cover for my K3 but none so beautiful these I'm seeing here. When I purchase my Kindle Fire I think I'll get a new cover for my K3. An Oberon cover.


----------



## mlewis78

Heather, that is a great fit. I have a small Oberon journal cover that I keep my Sony 5" reader in, and it has extra space around the Sony.  It's a better fit with your new basic kindle.  I haven't decided to buy a new K, however.  Eventually I might get around to buying the $99 K touch.  I wonder if any of the older Oberon covers would fit on the touch.


----------



## Meemo

Luvmy4brats said:


> I think I have a K1 cover too. I'll have to check when I get home.
> 
> I bought this small journal because I loved the design, but I never really used it. I tried using it with my Sony, but the Sony was too small. This is a perfect fit. As someone that loved the Velcro covers when Oberon had them, I have no problem putting Velcro on the Kindle.


I loved them too - wonder if we could special order them these days? I think we could for a while there, but probably no more.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Very handsome LuvMy4Brats!


----------



## klep88

Awesome idea, luv!  I ordered a small journal for my new Kindle this morning in Celtic braid in saddle.  I just can't wait for Oberon to make a case and I prefer Velcro attachment anyway!


----------



## BlondeStylus

This is the saddle tan da Vinci I bought on Ebay and have antiqued. I didn't follow the directions exactly but used similar stains and buff. I love it! It's just
like I wanted it! Thank you, Anelabelladonna, for inspiration!
If you see dark spots it's due to the fading light as it's about to storm and I was trying to capture the color before darkness.


----------



## BlondeStylus

I used the same mahoganey dye twice and tried the rolling but it had so many creases in it as is I saw no reason to do that.
I didn't put it in the sunlight.  I let it dry naturally indoors.  I did use the permanent marker and wiped most of it off.
THen I used a cordova color paste wax for leather.  I smeared it on and let it dry, then buffed.  Repeated 2 x.  I may add
a little red dye as I would like it a bit more on the wine side than it is.  Then maybe the Old English.  It was great fun to see
the leather change as it did.  I love it as it is, so I'm not sure if I'll do the other steps or not.  It's my first Oberon!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

It's beautiful!  You did a great job!


----------



## BlondeStylus

Thanks, Cobbie and thank you, Anelabelladonna, again!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I am seriously tempted to do something like this with my blue DaVinci. I've even ordered some blue dye...

Then again, I may just do the wings on my blue Butterfly.


----------



## ayuryogini

Anelabelladonna and BlondeStylus, thank you for the pictures of your antiqued Oberon's and for the instructions, though I don't think I'd ever be brave enough to do that.

The daVinci looks especially beautiful antiqued. Stunning!!


----------



## BlondeStylus

Luvmy4brats said:


> I am seriously tempted to do something like this with my blue DaVinci. I've even ordered some blue dye...
> 
> Then again, I may just do the wings on my blue Butterfly.


That would be pretty! Be sure to show us if you do the butterfly change!


----------



## Lightstaff

AnelaBelladonna said:


> As promised, here is a picture of my antiqued Oberon de Vinci. I used dark brown leather dye, dark brown shoe polish, Old English stained furniture polish, black permanent marker and the sun. This took several days to get it the way I wanted it. In between each application of "stain" I rolled and wrinkled the cover every which way to make wrinkles. I am very happy with the results.


Wow, that is stunning!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Lightstaff said:


> Wow, that is stunning!


Thank you. I really miss that cover. I sold it when I sold my K3 and bought a Touch. I keep my Touch in an Oberon sleeve but after looking at this picture again, I want to make one just like it for my Touch.


----------



## Tabatha

When Baby K4 first came out, Lovemy4brats mentioned she used a journal cover she had, put velcro in it to use for the K4. Called Oberon, and they wouldn't put velcro in one, so ordered elsewhere and had local cobbler put velcro on back pocket to use for my K4 mini. Had posted in another thread, but am copying here also.



Tabatha said:


> Returned from Cobbler today. He put 2 strips of velcro on the back flap. This is the Small Journal. K4 Mini


Have since rolled it several times to help soften it and make it appear more used. Love it.


----------



## sparklemotion

Oh how gorgeous! I love it!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

That's beautiful!


----------



## Cardinal

Tabitha, that is beautiful!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

What a lovely combination! Enjoy!


----------



## teralpar

I received my Oberon cover yesterday, and I must say I absolutely love it!! And I love it even more today than I did yesterday!!

(Sorry, the picture's kind of blurry because I had to turn off the flash).


----------



## Lightstaff

[quote author=AnelaBelladonna]
Thank you. I really miss that cover. I sold it when I sold my K3 and bought a Touch. I keep my Touch in an Oberon sleeve but after looking at this picture again, I want to make one just like it for my Touch.
[/quote]

I can just imagine you missing it, it's one of a kind, gorgeous, and had your personal touch. If you'll make another, I'd love to see photos so I can drool over it!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Wow Terelpar! What a great combo!


----------



## lindnet

teralpar said:


> I received my Oberon cover yesterday, and I must say I absolutely love it!! And I love it even more today than I did yesterday!!
> 
> (Sorry, the picture's kind of blurry because I had to turn off the flash).


Thanks so much for posting this!! I have the sleeve in the red roses and wondered if the roses skin matched it! It looks awesome!


----------



## qzyksw

I would like to thank everyone for their pictures. It helped my wife decide what color she wanted. Although I could not find the exact cover, the color was the main concern. She ended up getting the Hokusai Wave in Sky Blue. The cover is great. Thanks Oberon and the people here.

I have pictures but I am having a hard time with posting them. This is my first ever post to a board so I am having trouble with the instructions.

Thanks again

Thanks Cobbie

How about these pics. First 2 are in my kitchen and the other 2 are by a sliding glass door


----------



## ayuryogini

*Tabatha*, your purple combo is gorgeous. That is my favorite color, and the small journal cover worked perfectly after you had it modified. Thanks for sharing.

*Teralpar*, your combo is beautiful also. I love the screensaver you used for the picture, too. And great choice of skin.

*Qzyksw*, welcome to Kindleboards. I'm glad we could help you wife decide. Nice pictures! And *Cobbie* has helped me many times figure out how to post pics, so you're not alone, and it gets easier.


----------



## CarolineAM

Avalon said:


> Here's my purple Roof of Heaven. It's not quite as blue as these photos show, I'll try again tomorrow when it is sunny. It's more of a plum wine purple.


this is so pretty in the lighter/brighter purple...


----------



## kuklachica

Does anyone know if the small Oberon journal would fit on a Kindle Touch (with velcro added, of course)?


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Cobbie said:


> *qzyksw*, welcome to KindleBoards! I'm happy your wife found her wonderful cover. This is my first board and it can be overwhelming so I know how you feel. Here is the thread that explains how to post your photos. I hope this helps.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,211.0.html


Agreed! A very nice introduction and a wonderful, lovely combination. I'm sure your wife will enjoy!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Carolyn Anne Martin, what a fun combination! Nice!


----------



## Blessed

Hi, I am new here and I have to say that I am really enjoying seeing these gorgeous pictures of your Oberon covers with skins, good job, girls!! I love what you all did with your Kindles!


----------



## xtine911

My red Paisley and DecalGirl skin


----------



## ak rain

Xtine911. That is real pretty


----------



## xtine911

Thanks, ak rain!


----------



## wholesalestunna

Wow these are really nice cases... Too bad my kindle is a nudist


----------



## OberonDesign.com

I live seeing the skins you all add, beautiful photos


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Sorry .. That's love


----------



## xtine911

Thank you, I'm really loving my Oberon cover. I was using my Kindle naked for a few months before I got my cover and was worried I would find the cover too heavy but it's actually not, I find I really don't mind the added weight at all 

A question about cleaning the cover though -- has anyone tried using Chamberlain's Leather Milk to clean their Oberons? I know Oberon recommends Cadillac Leather Lotion but I had some Leather Milk on hand and tried using it on the spine. I'm not sure if it was my imagination but it seemed that the leather on the "embossed" (not sure that's the proper term for it) parts became really soft, almost as if it were melting. I quickly wiped it off with a damp sponge, left it overnight and to my relief, the cover was back to its usual texture the next day. Does that also happen with Cadillac Leather Lotion? If it helps, this is the leather lotion I used:

http://www.leather-milk.com/leather-care-products/leather-bag-liniment


----------



## CoffeeCat

xtine911 said:


> My red Paisley and DecalGirl skin


I LOVE this! I just ordered the same skin the other day.


----------



## xtine911

CoffeeCat said:


> I LOVE this! I just ordered the same skin the other day.


Do you also have the red Paisley?  I was actually afraid the skin would seem too pink for the Oberon but the red strip of leather on the inside is just a light enough shade of red that it seems to match the skin


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Is it bad that my Husband asked me if I was going to get an Oberon cover for my new IPad. I said yes and he says "That is why you wanted an IPad then." Not entirely true but not too far from the truth.


----------



## skyblue

ProfCrash said:


> Is it bad that my Husband asked me if I was going to get an Oberon cover for my new IPad. I said yes and he says "That is why you wanted an IPad then." Not entirely true but not too far from the truth.


So which design are you choosing?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Celtic Knot, I have to choose the color. I already have the Celtic Hounds. I love both of them but I like having different covers. Oberon has so many great ones I have difficulty repeating them.


----------



## skyblue

ProfCrash said:


> Celtic Knot, I have to choose the color. I already have the Celtic Hounds. I love both of them but I like having different covers. Oberon has so many great ones I have difficulty repeating them.


I love Celtic knot!


----------



## CarolineAM

I so love the old design and the pebbled leather!!!! BEAUTIFUL!!!



Arctic Frog said:


> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5337.0/all.html
> 
> See my above thread for all the pics of my Fern Dragonfly Pond. Colors were natural light on white background...looks pretty darn close to real life on both my cathode-tube monitor and my LCD monitor.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Xtine911, super nice!

I love popping in here and seeing what people have put together.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I gave the hubby three choices for my first Mother's Day gift. Red cloud dragon, saddle Celtic knot, or wine celtic hounds for the IPad. He knew enough to know that I had two of the three for other things.


----------



## AlabamaKindleFan

The new photos that Oberon Designs posted on their Facebook page are really wearing down my resistance!  I love the "new purple" paisley.  If I give in to the temptation, it will be my first Oberon purchase.  

So, those of you with Oberon Kindle Touch covers, please tell me whether or not the cover can be folded so that the front flap wraps around behind the Touch - or is the leather too stiff and has to be left open?


----------



## Patricia

I love the Hummingbirds in the new orchid color


----------



## xtine911

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> Xtine911, super nice!


Thank you! 



AlabamaKindleFan said:


> The new photos that Oberon Designs posted on their Facebook page are really wearing down my resistance! I love the "new purple" paisley. If I give in to the temptation, it will be my first Oberon purchase.
> 
> So, those of you with Oberon Kindle Touch covers, please tell me whether or not the cover can be folded so that the front flap wraps around behind the Touch - or is the leather too stiff and has to be left open?


My red paisley can be folded although I haven't worn it down enough yet for it to lie completely flat. I've found though that the color around the spin looks a little worn compared to the rest of the body, probably because I have been folding it when I use it. It's not very noticeable but when you take a closer look, you can see it. It doesn't bother me very much though. If I can take pictures I'll post it for you to see.

The new purple Oberons are really gorgeous


----------



## Cardinal

Patricia said:


> I love the Hummingbirds in the new orchid color


I love my Oberon purple Hummingbirds, I'm glad to read it is back in orchid. I can't find a picture, can you provide a link to it?

I can't find their three new designs either. I've looked on their Facebook page but don't see them, anyone know where those are?


----------



## xtine911

As promised, pictures of my Oberon with the cover folded back:










Not lying quite flat yet









Some creasing/fading along the spine from folding









Close up


----------



## Cardinal

The orchid Hummingbirds are really nice!  Thanks for the picture Cobbie!


----------



## AlabamaKindleFan

Thanks so much for the pics Xtine!  I don't think the creasing would bother me, and it looks like the paisley pattern hides them well!

I'm thinking an orchid paisley Oberon cover is in my very near future!


----------



## xtine911

AlabamaKindleFan said:


> Thanks so much for the pics Xtine! I don't think the creasing would bother me, and it looks like the paisley pattern hides them well!
> 
> I'm thinking an orchid paisley Oberon cover is in my very near future!


You're welcome! Post pics of your Oberon when you get it. The orchid is lovely


----------



## xtine911

Cobbie said:


> Your red Paisley and skin combination is very pretty. Is that a Decal Girl skin?


I don't know if you meant me but if you were, yes, it's a DecalGirl pattern called Doodles Color in matte/satin finish 

http://www.decalgirl.com/skins/87742/Kindle-Touch-Skin-Doodles-Color


----------



## xtine911

Cobbie said:


> Thank you, xtine911. I checked it out on DG and made a terrible discovery. Do I see some coordinating colors with the new Orchid Oberon color? That's bad. Really bad.


That _is_ bad! You could maybe look around on the net for some patterns you like and ask DecalGirl if they'd make a custom skin for you? If not, one other company does custom skins:
http://www.gelaskins.com/create

Hope this helps


----------



## skyblue

My Kindle 3 replacement arrived today!  I was sad that my Kindle 2 developed a screen defect, but I am happy with this upgrade!  Of course you know what that means..... New Decal Girl skin and Oberon cover!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Have fun choosing!


----------



## skyblue

ProfCrash said:


> Have fun choosing!


Thanks! Decisions, decisions!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It is bad when I send my Husband Oberon covers for Mothers Day gifts and he comes back with "Don't you have that one for your K3 and that one for your Journal..." I didn't realize he paid that much attention. (winks)

And he still thinks I bought the IPad just for the Oberon cover.


----------



## skyblue

ProfCrash said:


> It is bad when I send my Husband Oberon covers for Mothers Day gifts and he comes back with "Don't you have that one for your K3 and that one for your Journal..." I didn't realize he paid that much attention. (winks)
> 
> And he still thinks I bought the IPad just for the Oberon cover.


Yep! Hubby wants one of my K2 Oberon cover cast offs for a notepad cover! . Which one do you want, honey?


----------



## Yossarian

I received my Wild Roses "orchid," Fire case today, and I'm really torn about the new color. I like the color for what it is and will probably order something in it for my iPad, but...

To me, it's not purple. It's really more of a fuchsia or dark pink. I like it but REALLY wish they'd just added it as another option instead of replacing the beautiful "old purple" with it.

Here's a comparison:


----------



## Holly

Thanks for showing the difference in the colour between the old purple and the new purple.  I think I would have to see one in person before deciding about getting one.  My purple Oberon is almost a black in colour but I guess it depends a little on the design chosen.  

We went through airport security and the screener mentioned how much she liked out iPad case!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

There is a package from Oberon sitting on the ottoman in my house. I know it is my Mothers Day present. I know that my Husband is intentionally teasing me by not moving the package to some place less public. And to add to it, he scheduled tennis at 8 PM on Mothers Day which means no going out to dinner after he suggested going to my favorite steak place.

He gets a practice year right?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

So he went with Celtic Knot in Saddle for my IPad 3 case. It is pretty and the stand works nicely.


----------



## mistyd107

has anyone ordered the butterfly in new orchid?


----------



## delenn99

Hi everyone!  I looked at so many pictures and fell in love with these covers! I have a Kindle Keyboard and finally decided to get one.  Based on the pictures on this board as well as on Oberon's website I ordered the paisley in orchid.  I have to say I am EXTREMELY disappointed with the color.  It is what I would call a very dark plum and sitting here in my living room looking at it under a normal light it looks almost maroon/brown. It doesn't even really show the tooling or depth of the leather because the color is SO dark    Of course, I understand that the colors would be different, but to me this is a HUGE difference between any of the pictures I've seen anywhere on here or their website.  

Of course I'll take a look at it in daylight, I'm sure it will look different. 

hopefully it will grow on me!!  Looking for a decalgirl skin but as everyone has said, purples are SO difficult to match I'm afraid of ordering one that will clash.  Decisions, decisions!


----------



## CarolineAM

For folding back, it's been my experience that the ones that they fold flat are ones that have a vertical print along the spine... The butterfly design is a prime example.


----------



## Cardinal

Delenn99, welcome to Kindle Boards!

Sad to read your Oberon is a disappointment.  

Oberon has said the main reason they have discontinued many of the normal purple designs is because so many people find them too dark, sounds like orchid is dark as well.  Hopefully it will grow on you, if not you can list it for sale on Kindle Boards.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Purple is my favorite color and yet the Purple Sun is my least favorite Oberon cover. For whatever reason, Purple does not seem to translate well on the covers. I enjoy my cover but I would not order more purple.

I would suggest tossing in a Babylon 5 episode or two and let that take you mind off of your cover. (winks)


----------



## sparklemotion

That's a shame you're not happy with the orchid color, Delenn99. I was considering it, but now I'm a little concerned it may be too dark. Would you possibly be able to post a pic? I'm sorry about your disappointment.


----------



## kindlegrl81

So my Kindle2 died on Mother's day so I upgraded to the Kindle Touch...this of course meant a new Oberon 

I chose a Cloud Dragon in the new Orchid color and I love it. I wasn't sure if I would since I had heard complaints on here and on Oberon's facebook page (too brown, too pink, etc) but it is the perfect color for me. In fact this is more like the color I was hoping for when I order my purple ROH a couple of years ago. I like the other purple but it was a little too dark IMO.



















This is the decalgirl skin I ordered for it and it matches great IMO but I can't get a good picture that shows this


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It looks stunning. I love the cloud dragon. I sometimes wonder if my issue is more with the design, sun, than the color. Who knows.


----------



## skyblue

*kindlegrl81*, Your Oberon is beautiful! I am not a fan of the purple rose Oberon cover, but I think the purple is stunning on the cloud dragon cover! Your Decalgirl skin coordinates beautifully!


----------



## Meemo

delenn99 said:


> hopefully it will grow on me!! Looking for a decalgirl skin but as everyone has said, purples are SO difficult to match I'm afraid of ordering one that will clash. Decisions, decisions!


Pick a skin you love. Remember - you won't be looking at it next to the cover unless you have your Kindle out of the cover. As long as it's in the cover, you'll see either the skin OR the cover, not both at the same time. So clashing isn't really the issue you'd think it would be. 

(And if you are going to try to match something, match the color of the inside spine - that "suedey" area, which is different from the outer color. That's what you'll see when you're looking at the Kindle & skin.)


----------



## SilverMaple

A friend bought a Paisley in the new purple and I'm not a fan.... the orchid is just dark pink, not actual purple.  I am so glad I 'stocked up' on my Paisley Oberons with the old purple... my small journal and wallet are just lovely.


----------



## kindlequeen

Found out they discontinued the one I had my eye on.... it was literally on their site days ago but it's gone now (now that I got paid).  

All of yours are lovely but I guess I'll wait until one calls my name....


----------



## Meemo

kindlequeen said:


> Found out they discontinued the one I had my eye on.... it was literally on their site days ago but it's gone now (now that I got paid).
> 
> All of yours are lovely but I guess I'll wait until one calls my name....


You might want to contact them by phone or email - I think they just revamped their website so it could be a glitch, or even if it's discontinued they might be able to accommodate an order for one more, especially if they just dropped it.


----------



## kindlequeen

Thanks Meemo!  I'll try calling.  The response to a message on FB wasn't all that positive but maybe there's some hope.  Funny how life works - my dream cover is unavailable when I can finally afford (and justify) it.  Guess I'll just have to do more impulse shopping in my future to prevent this.

I love seeing all the pics on here, I think our dressed up kindles all match our personalities.  I want to get Hokusai's Wave (in chocolate) now that I have officially learned to sail our 30' boat.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

They might say something different on the phone. If it was just discontinued they might be able to doit but donn't want to say so and get a ton of similar orders that they cannot fill.


----------



## kevin63

Was just going through this thread. It's been awhile. I ordered an orchid wild roses cover for my nieces iPad mini. She loves it. I ordered a red Hokusai Wave for my iPad mini. Just waiting on it to get here this week. I still have the purple paisley cover on my iPad 2.


----------



## mistyd107

I very recently bought the butterfly in orchid(from the newer batch, pinker) for my fire and I must say its AMAZING. It's hard for me to decide which design is my favorite now. The davinci in saddle, Medici in walnut, or butterfly in orchid. I'd post a picture but no longer have a Flickr acct to post too


----------



## higgsbroson

Had to modify previous post.

here's the video to my kindle cover (world tree in green):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbHC7Grunsc


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Question. I am thinking of getting an IPad sleeve. Does anyone have one and if they do, is there enough room that you could get the Apple keyboard cover into the sleeve? I really want a keyboard but I love the look of the Oberon. I would love to have both but if necessary I'll just get the keyboard cover and be bummed. I have a regular Oberon cover for the IPad but it does make the device heavy and would prefer the sleeve


----------



## Holly

If you want the large sleeve, get it before Feb 28th as they will be discontinued after that date!  Phone them to check about the keyboard.  I ordered one which I hoped will fit the Apple case but if it doesn't the iPad 5 is rumoured to be slimmer so I wanted one in advance.  My devices all have Oberon accessories!


----------



## laughinggravy

Hi all, it would be great to see any more recent Oberons and bring this really useful thread more up to date for the new kindlers out there....

Anyone got any pics from the last few months? I'm wondering how your Paperwhites are in their new homes - if anyone has nice new jackets for them.

I'm on the fence, many of my fave combos are no longer being made, no Hokusai wave in chocolate, nothing at all in chocolate unfortunately and no Celtic bounds in saddle. So while I know I'm looking for a paperwhite cover from Oberon, I'm a bit struck and would love some inspiration.

I'd particularly like to see some options in 'walnut' if anyone has them. I really pref the natural, leathery looking colours, but the wine is a bit too red fr my tastes and the walnut seems oddly grey-ish. Choc and taupe now discontinued  . Pls help.


----------



## Mauvaise

I got the Paperwhite and thus needed a new Oberon cover. I decided to get the Da Vinci in Saddle. I've had my eye on that design for a while, but I already had two covers (Celtic Hounds in Wine & Hummingbirds in Red) and couldn't justify a third.

The Da Vinci in Saddle looks even better in person than it does on the website. I'm completely in love with this cover.


----------



## Cindy416

That's really pretty. I want an Oberon for my PW, but can't decide which one. I love the key on the bungee! I usually get something like Avenue of Trees, World Tree, or Celtic Hounds. I'm really partial to the Avenue of Trees, but I liked it even more when it was not a wraparound design. I think I'm going to decide between Avenue of Trees in Fern and the DaVinci in saddle. Hmmmm. What a difficult decision. Is your DaVinci really soft? I'm going to have to slide a magnet inside the small pocket on the back of the front cover because I'm spoiled by my Amazon auto-wake cover.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Your monitor has to be calibrated for photos or any picture can look off color. I do a lot of Photoshop work and calibrate my monitor every two weeks with a calibration device that I purchased for just that purpose. I can view the Oberon site and every picture looks perfect on my monitor. So, saying Oberon posts pictures of their products that are off color is not totally accurate. I'm sure they calibrate their monitors too. You can view the same picture on four different monitors and the picture will look different on each monitor unless each monitor has been calibrated with the same device. Just using the built in calibration provided by Windows or Microsoft does not do the job correctly. Another reason some pictures do not look good is due to the quality of the computer video card.


----------



## laughinggravy

That's really pretty, thanks for sharing. I'd love to see some more shots of the walnut out in the wild, although I take the point about calibration. I'm also seriously tempted by the navy Hokusai. Choices choices. Could someone take a shot with cover open? I'm interested in seeing how much extra leather there is in the margins....


----------



## Mauvaise

Picture of the inside:









*Cindy416*, I'm not sure what you mean by "soft"? Do you mean malleable? If so, it's not really, but probably could be a lot more so if I took out the cardboard liner and rolled it for a bit.


----------



## laughinggravy

Mauvaise, thanks so much, that was quick : ) I appreciate it. I'm wondering if a paperwhite would fit in a K4 case because I really want to get the cover as streamlined as poss with the smallest poss margin of leather around the borders. Anyone try hat. According to O's site, the dimensions should fit. Hmmmmm where's the thoughtful, chin wiping emotie when ya need it?  : )

Ed to add....

'...try that...' I should have said. Although if hat's are your thing feel free to jump right on in   
s'been a looooong day.

Any feedback on the navy? My goodness me what wouldn't I have done for a Hokusai wrap around wave in choc! Huuuuge sigh.


----------



## Neo

laughinggravy said:


> Mauvaise, thanks so much, that was quick : ) I appreciate it. I'm wondering if a paperwhite would fit in a K4 case because I really want to get the cover as streamlined as poss with the smallest poss margin of leather around the borders. Anyone try hat. According to O's site, the dimensions should fit. Hmmmmm where's the thoughtful, chin wiping emotie when ya need it? : )
> 
> Ed to add....
> 
> '...try that...' I should have said. Although if hat's are your thing feel free to jump right on in
> s'been a looooong day.
> 
> Any feedback on the navy? My goodness me what wouldn't I have done for a Hokusai wrap around wave in choc! Huuuuge sigh.


Yes, I did! At the time, the KT Oberon was just too big for my taste (actually, at the time of the KT, Oberon didn't bother making a KT fitted cover, they kept the exact model they had for the Kindle Keyboard, and just changed the placement of the straps, but let's not go there...), and so I ordered my favorite cover (Cloud Dragon in black - also discontinued, and as they only make one model in black now and that I'm both partial to black and dislike said cover, I can safely say that this is probably my last Oberon, lol) in the K4 size, and had my cobbler adjust the straps for me, when the KP came out, I just took my same cover back to my cobbler, and had him adjust the straps once again (the KP is a tad smaller than the KT). I find that it's an even better fit, and am very happy with it 

Here are some pictures - hope they help! Sorry, black on black doesn't show well, thus the many pictures with close up to try and better show how much space there is around the Kindle...


----------



## laughinggravy

Neo-with-the-lovely-kitty that is just PERFECT. Ha! So that's the K4. It works beautifully. Did you have to move the straps a lot? I guess it was not too tricky. Oh happy dance, that's just how snug I'd like it. Cooool. Thanks so very much for taking the time to post!

I'm in Europe so the whole import tax postage and packaging thing can add up. It really helps to take any surprises out o the equation. I'm very grateful to you for taking the trouble to post all these really useful pics  

So sorry they have very little in black. Some of the Celtic designs are in black, no? I too I'm finding it tricky to find a design that comes in the colour I'd like. The saddle Celtic hounds looked great and I have a taupe sea side journal which is a daily delight. But no taupe and no choccy. The Medici in choc looked lovely too.  While I love seeing people so happy with theirs, for me personally I can't really warm to the wine and the walnut looks a little grim on their site. I'd love to see walnut in some other pics.....

Hint hint to anyone out there  

Ed to add cloud dragon is great. I'm tempted by the red version. Are you happy with it and is the leather that's between the dragons smooth or slightly textured? Man do I sound OCD!


----------



## laughinggravy

kuklachica said:


> Does anyone know if the small Oberon journal would fit on a Kindle Touch (with velcro added, of course)?


Well now, the KP fits well into a small journal. 
So if you can deal with velcro, that could be another way to go. I'm delighted, I have the seaside journal in taupe which I love, and the KP comes up to the stitching around the edges, as it does with Neo's K4 cover. I'm going to line the bare leather visible between the pockets with attractive paper or material, and velcro the beastie in, I think. I'll miss it as a journal but it'll save money and I'm just not loving the bright colours offered at the moment.....

Photos later : )


----------



## Sheldon

Haven't had my coffee yet but I just checked the Oberon site and I do not think they currently offer a cover for the K4 (re the idea of moving the straps and using the case for the paper white..I too prefer the snugger fit of a kindle to the oberon. My K3  cover fit was perfect, I did not love the fit on my K touch cover, too much excess IMHO)


----------



## laughinggravy

Hey Sheldon, they do I think. If you check out kindle coves, make a selection then you'll see a list of choices and the one that required not extra cost is the K4. At least that's how I'm reading it.

Spend a ridiculous amount of time trying convert my small journal to a kindle case but I'm not having much luck. Went out to buy Velcro and find it isn't sticking the KP's back, keeps coming,away and staying stuck to its partner strip. Also, not loving the 'just stuck in' look. And it's tricky to know how to cover the inside of the leather. 

Think I'm back to square one. So once again, I'd love to see walnut in the wild and to know what you're feelings are on the navy   so thanks for any help. 
Cheers


----------



## Sheldon

My mistake, I see the covers for K4 are available..


----------



## Cindy416

Mauvaise said:


> *Cindy416*, I'm not sure what you mean by "soft"? Do you mean malleable? If so, it's not really, but probably could be a lot more so if I took out the cardboard liner and rolled it for a bit.


I was referring to the feel of the leather itself. In the photos, it almost appears to be a more padded version of the covers I've had. Of course, the ones I've had have all had a lot more of the surface covered by tooling, which would make the leather less supple. I ordered the DaVinci cover in wine today. (Your saddle is beautiful, but I want something a bit darker.) Thanks again for posting your photos.


----------



## laughinggravy

Actually Sheldon, I see that one design doesn't have a K4 option, the Cyprus creek cover. It wasn't one of the ones that was tempting me but it is interesting to note. Since I didn't take a close look at it a couple of weeks earlier, I don't know if that is a new development or just a question of that partic design looking better on the bigger models....


----------



## Meemo

laughinggravy said:


> Hey Sheldon, they do I think. If you check out kindle coves, make a selection then you'll see a list of choices and the one that required not extra cost is the K4. At least that's how I'm reading it.
> 
> Spend a ridiculous amount of time trying convert my small journal to a kindle case but I'm not having much luck. Went out to buy Velcro and find it isn't sticking the KP's back, keeps coming,away and staying stuck to its partner strip. Also, not loving the 'just stuck in' look. And it's tricky to know how to cover the inside of the leather.
> 
> Think I'm back to square one. So once again, I'd love to see walnut in the wild and to know what you're feelings are on the navy  so thanks for any help.
> Cheers


You may not care by now, but here's how Oberon did the Velcro back when they offered it. Stick the Velcro strips (the hooked side) to the cover. They used 3 strips for the K1 and the K2. Horizontal across the top and bottom and a vertical one on the right side. Then cut the fuzzy strips the same length, leave the protective covering on the sticky side, and attach them to the strips you've stuck to the cover. Then peel off the protective strip on the top Velcro and place the Kindle on it (while it's all still on the cover) and press down carefully. I used heavy duty Velcro on a Nook, but the newer Kindles are so much thinner and lighter it shouldn't require that. I've used and reused the Velcro on my K2 Oberon - used it on my K2, then my iPad Mini for a bit, now have my husband's old K2 in it again. The Velcro should work - other folks have adapted journals and other Oberons using it on their Kindles. For the smaller Touch and basic and PW, 2 horizontal strips are probably plenty.

Personally velcro was always my preference - I loved the "floating" look of the Kindle in a Velcro cover vs the straps on the corner. And I loved being able to repurpose my old covers for other models.


----------



## laughinggravy

Meemo thanks. 
My prob with the journal was that the black sleeve pockets are, of course, smaller than on the reader covers so you see a lot of the inside of the leather. With my taupe journal of a few years back, the leather is very unfinished and fiber-y, not like the smoother finish to the eReaders covers. This is fair enough since, in the journal covers, you are never going to see the inside - the journal fills that space. 

With the paperwhite sitting inside you see a lot of unfinished looking leather and the kindle is part on one of the inside black sleeves and part on the leather cover so it looks, to me, untidy. I thought of lining the space and may still do that, but then, since the spine has to be left bare to flex, again, it going to look cobbled together. 

So, journal back in its home and maybe someone will post navy and/or walnut option pics.
Thanks


----------



## laughinggravy

So then, I went for Roof of Heaven in marigold. I almost went for Tree of Life in walnut, but decided I wanted something 'happier'. I really loving the paperwhite and wanted to celebrate how happy having the device makes me. 
The customer service was exceptional, friendly, helpful and very professional. Being in Europe I wanted to benefit from a pal's visit to the US to save on various fees, and they were super about helping me fine tune my choice in time. Amy deserves a medal.

So now then, I just have to wait for my friend to get back!

Photos to come, oh and I went for a K4 size to fit my paperwhite snugly and I'm hoping to have a felt and pocket free version, if they can do the personalisation in time.


----------



## Sheldon

Laughinggravy I have 2 pieces of daffodil in the marigold color and it really is a lovely warm shade of yellow . I am really looking forward to your pics and impressions when you have the k4 changed over for the pw.


----------



## laughinggravy

Marigold Roof of Heaven
Hi all, I held off posting because I wanted to get a clear idea of how I feel about the case. So then, firstly K4 fits Paperwhite really well! You have to work the straps a bit but I didn't need to get them altered. The margins around the edge are, for me, just right. See Neo's pic.

The leather, hmmm.... well, I wasn't crazy about that. It feels almost like nubuck, a fuzzy type of finish and slightly puffy. I had cases from them in past, ordered about 4 yrs ago and I feel the leather was better then. I recently (Christmas time) ordered a Tree of Life moleskin cover (saddle) and the leather is not quite as nubucky there - but the imprint wasn't great with the leaves being over pressed and just looking like abstract squiggles, all over - not just at the corners. 

For this cover, I had mentioned to them the prob with one above and they offered, kindly, to take a look this time, to make sure this one wasn't burnt/over pressed. So I just asked for one that looked like the photo. But where for example, the photo of the kindle cover (in the design and colour I ordered), has a series of curved thin lines by the hand of the man on the back, I just have dark flat area. 

My feeling is that where the images I ordered a few years ago had really sharp, fine lines (eg. seaside taupe) , the two I've seen now have lines that are thicker and the two leathers (saddle and marigold) are 'puffier' - esp marigold. so the imprint is cruder somehow. I have had it a couple of weeks, I fold the cover right over and I read a lot and the design is definitely fading on the spine, where the leather is flexed. That doesn't worry me, but could be something someone could have problem with.

I also asked to have no felt and no pocket so I could stick (as I explained to them) the flip side of my GelaSkin on to the inside cover. Well, no felt, but a pocket so that's no go.

Colour, it's a light mustard, a kind of warm tan. I'm happy with it because I prefer 'natural' looking colours of leather (also wear and tear so i'm not worried about the faded spine issue). It certainly isn't a straight yellow - its yellow tan, think honey. 

So yeah - it works, it keeps the Paperwhite safe, it isn't what is shown in the photo on their site, exactly - the nice thing about the back is the geometry and so the repeated, fine curved lines are a part of the design. I understand colour is hard to see accurately, but it is a sharp lined, bright yellow on their site and mine is a fuzzy mustard.

Bottom line, I would have bought this if I had seen it in a shop, but not at the price. I would buy from them again, but you need to have margins (quite wides ones) of what is ok for you, when it comes to both the colour and the precision of the design. They change the leather and it must be a nightmare to try and keep up with all the photos - but when the customer is depending on a clear image of what they are going to get (and I'm in Europe so theres p and p and 21% on top) that needs to be pretty close.

Customer service was good. I felt they were trying, but I did ask them to add in some jewellery which had come on sale while they were making my cover and I got no answer  - so saved some money there!

Mixed bag really.


----------



## Trophywife007

Does anyone know if Oberon makes the PW covers that will turn it off when you close the covers?  I believe that some have modified their own covers but now that PW is coming up on a year, maybe Oberon has caught up?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Trophywife007 said:


> Does anyone know if Oberon makes the PW covers that will turn it off when you close the covers? I believe that some have modified their own covers but now that PW is coming up on a year, maybe Oberon has caught up?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I'm pretty sure Oberon has NOT added the magnet, but I added my own and it works very well.


----------



## Cindy416

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I'm pretty sure Oberon has NOT added the magnet, but I added my own and it works very well.


So did I, and it's tucked away in the lower left-hand corner of the pocket, noticeable only if you look very carefully. I'm thrilled that this works, because I really missed my Oberon cover, but loved the auto-sleep/auto-on feature on my PW.


----------



## Sunnie

Well, got my custom skin for my new PW2, and after (TOO) MUCH thinking about it, decided to go with an Oberon Hummingbird in the orchid.  When the PW2 arrives, gets its skin put on, will post side by side photo(s).  I didn't rush the PW order, so should be in about 3 weeks, right?  

Very excited!  Hubby gets my old KK.    (with the old tree Oberon.) (he's excited too.)


----------



## Sunnie

Here is my new PW2 orchid hummingbird Oberon cover; it's GORGEOUS! Only problem is the upper left loop protrudes, as you can see, above the cover. Since it appears to be glued in, I can't / don't want to attempt to adjust it. I emailed them 2 days ago; no response. I guess I'll call them Monday morning if they haven't responded by then. It's so loose, I'm pretty sure the PW2 will be loose/unsafe in it. I might wait for it to arrive just to confirm.

But this purple is STUNNING and this photo is a true color representation:


----------



## Cardinal

That cover is lovely!  I hope Oberon fixes the strap.


----------



## Sunnie

They claimed it was normal.  That once the kindle is inside, it will be okay...and that if it bugs me prior to that, I can place the strap more inside, and put something heavy (large book, ironically LOL) on it to re-train it to the new position.

My PW won't arrive until next week (I'm cheap and not Prime), so I'll give it a go.  If it doesn't work out, they will have to replace.  

Can't wait!  

and thanks!  Much prettier color than I anticipated.


----------



## kansaskyle

Sky n Surf said:


> They claimed it was normal. That once the kindle is inside, it will be okay...and that if it bugs me prior to that, I can place the strap more inside, and put something heavy (large book, ironically LOL) on it to re-train it to the new position.


Great looking purple cover! I agree with their customer service that the strap should pull down inside once you have the Kindle in there.


----------



## Sunnie

thanks!  My new PW doesn't come until next week, but I've been chuckling a lot reading the 'PW watch' thread.


----------



## jlee745

I received my first kindle paperwhite yesterday. I've had the kindle kb for 3 years with an oberon on it from the beginning. I am now having Oberon withdrawals. I had bought the case on ebay everyone talked about that looks like the amazon cover. It is cute but when I close it, the top covers closes crooked. When I flip the cover back I have to put my hands underneath it or the cover goes up and the kindle part goes down and makes it crooked. I do enjoy how light it is. I am also missing the pocket to slide my hand into while I'm reading. So I am most likely at some point hopefully sooner than later will be ordering another oberon. Do yall feel like the oberon adds a lot of weight to Kp? Also has any of yall orderer it without the felt if so was the cover still sturdy? I have a rat terrier and I am constantly picking her hair out of the felt. Does it cost extra to get it without the felt?

Thanks


----------



## kansaskyle

jlee745 said:


> Do yall feel like the oberon adds a lot of weight to Kp? Also has any of yall orderer it without the felt if so was the cover still sturdy? I have a rat terrier and I am constantly picking her hair out of the felt. Does it cost extra to get it without the felt?


It doesn't cost any extra for Oberon to leave off the felt. Just put that in the comments when you order a cover. Having handled covers with felt and without, I don't think leaving it off makes it feel any less sturdy. I just didn't care for it constantly picking up hair, lint, etc.

I'm still using my K3 Oberon cover for my PW. I just bought some velcro at a craft store for $4 and it holds the Kindle quite well. The PW is shorter than the K3, so I use the bottom straps to hold a pen. Yes, the straps don't line up perfectly on the bottom, but I didn't want to buy a new Oberon cover every time I upgrade devices. I'm proud of my three years of patina from using my cover on a daily basis. Some would say it needs cleaning, but I think it has some character!

_Click images for larger pictures_


----------



## Meka

Mauvaise said:


> I got the Paperwhite and thus needed a new Oberon cover. I decided to get the Da Vinci in Saddle. I've had my eye on that design for a while, but I already had two covers (Celtic Hounds in Wine & Hummingbirds in Red) and couldn't justify a third.
> 
> The Da Vinci in Saddle looks even better in person than it does on the website. I'm completely in love with this cover.


Received my Da Vinci (Paperwhite 1) cover yesterday and I LOVE it, well worth the price! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Just ordered a Celtic Hound in Wine Mini Sleeve for my PW2


----------



## Sunnie

Khaleesi (my new PW2)...all decked out in her custom Delcalgirl skin, and the orchid Oberon in hummingbird. LOVE.


----------



## Tia K

Sky n Surf said:


> Here is my new PW2 orchid hummingbird Oberon cover; it's GORGEOUS! Only problem is the upper left loop protrudes, as you can see, above the cover. Since it appears to be glued in, I can't / don't want to attempt to adjust it. I emailed them 2 days ago; no response. I guess I'll call them Monday morning if they haven't responded by then. It's so loose, I'm pretty sure the PW2 will be loose/unsafe in it. I might wait for it to arrive just to confirm.
> 
> But this purple is STUNNING and this photo is a true color representation:


I love this one once i get my paperwhite ill get one of those too. purple looks lovely and i love the design too. birds are just awesome 
thanks for sharing


----------



## Sunnie

You can see by the time of day and lighting it changes.  The more true purple you re-posted was taken in my office, under flourescent lights.  The photo with the PW2 was taken at home, with sunlight streaming in the window.  Both taken with my iPhone.

It's a chameleon!  And I love it!


----------



## kansaskyle

Good combination _Sky n Surf_, looks great!


----------



## Sunnie

thanks!  I've had nothing but blues since my original K2, so due for a change.


----------



## jlee745

Where do you get the magnets to make it turn the kindle off and on. Is there a certain size to get?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The Mini Sleeves fit the PW2 but are really tight. This is not a bad thing and I know it will stretch but just in case anyone is looking at a min sleeve. I went with Celtic Hounds in Wine.


----------



## leeseikyi

Hi, I am excited to see a lot of beautiful kindle cover! Can you tell me where can I buy those covers? Thank you.


----------



## GreenThumb

http://oberondesign.com/

They do gorgeous work!


----------



## lindnet

MamaProfCrash said:


> The Mini Sleeves fit the PW2 but are really tight. This is not a bad thing and I know it will stretch but just in case anyone is looking at a min sleeve. I went with Celtic Hounds in Wine.


They sure are! I got mine a couple of weeks before the PW came and stretched it out by wrapping my K4 in a thin dishtowel and cramming it in there to stretch every night. It worked.....my PW is comfortable to take in and out now.


----------



## Patrick Chen

Is it possible that one of these Owrld Trees is "green" and the other is "fern"?


----------



## Trophywife007

I just received a red Medici cover for my PW2 and it came with a small magnet on the corner of the cardboard stiffener on the front inside cover so that now my Kindle turns on and off automatically.  Also there is no longer any felt on the inside cover because, I think, that little bit of felt seems to disrupt the connection of the magnet with the Kindle.  We tried placing the magnet inside Mr. 007's cover (with felt) and it didn't work, but it did work inside the front pocket.

Just FYI, in case anyone's interested.


----------



## skyblue

This thread has really cooled off. Is interest in *Oberon* covers waning?

My Oberon cover lives on my Kindle keyboard which is currently in "_dinosaur status"_ since I've been reading on my Fire. Is everyone choosing sleeker, lightweight covers, or is cost an issue due to rapid device upgrades?


----------



## Trophywife007

I still have my Kindle keyboard (with its Oberon cover) as a back up.  I like these covers because they are so protective.

I imagine interest in them will pick up again whenever another Kindle model comes out.


----------



## Meemo

I still have a couple of Oberons languishing in a cabinet. Gorgeous as they are, for me an Oberon would just be too heavy for my PW2. One of the things I love about my PW2 is that it's so lightweight, and in fact I don't even use a cover on it now. I think price ratio is probably another factor - hard to justify paying almost as much for a cover as I did for the device itself.  And I suspect for lots of folks, the lower cost of Kindles has also subconsciously reduced concerns about protecting what used to be a high-priced device. (Extended warranty purchases have probably gone down as well - I know I don't buy them any more.)


----------



## Someone Nameless

My hubby still has an Oberon on his beloved KK and I still think they are gorgeous but I prefer lighter weight covers now.

*Skyblue*, do you have a Kindle Fire and an iPad?


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> My hubby still has an Oberon on his beloved KK and I still think they are gorgeous but I prefer lighter weight covers now.
> 
> *Skyblue*, do you have a Kindle Fire and an iPad?


Yes, *SN*, I do! My Kindle Fire is really my dedicated e-reader. While I loved the concept of the Paperwhite, I couldn't get one without shadows. The Fire has been an awesome reader. My iPad is my work horse. I use it for virtually everything else.


----------



## mlewis78

I still have an Oberon on my basic kindle (the black one from 2013), and it is lighter than my paperwhite 2 with Amazon cover.  But I usually carry around the paperwhite and read it on the train.  Occasionally the train lights go out for few seconds or dim (on the #2 or #3 train late at night, but not on the A train in the afternoon), so the paperwhite is my choice to take to work.  The weight does not matter at home, because I prop it on a cushion and don't hold it while reading there.


----------



## maries

I am hoping they make Oberons for the new Voyage e-reader.

Do they put magnets in the cover now?

I was just on the site and saw 2 that I like.  Does anyone have the Owl design or the Florentine?  I have a bunch for my KK so wanted a different design and these 2 are the finalists.  

thanks.


----------



## Trophywife007

maries said:


> I am hoping they make Oberons for the new Voyage e-reader.
> 
> Do they put magnets in the cover now?
> 
> thanks.


The cover I received for my paperwhite a few months ago had a magnet.


----------



## Patricia

I'm interested in an Oberon for the Voyage, too.  I haven't bought an Oberon in a long time.


----------



## Trophywife007

I wonder if there's any chance we'll have some different color choices for the styles?  I'd love a Medici or Bold Celtic in wine or green.  I'm sure others have different combinations they'd like to see...


----------



## tiggeerrific

I just read on the Oberon site where they now have the magnet to wake/sleep the paperwhite!! I have missed my oberon since I brought my pw


----------



## Trophywife007

Yes, the cover I ordered for my PW a few months ago had a magnet on that stiff board they put in behind the liner.  I emailed them and they sent another one so we could "retrofit" it to Mr. 007's cover.  Also, they stopped using the felt on the inside liner probably because it interfered with the magnet doing its job, I'm thinking.


----------



## tiggeerrific

Do you feel it makes the PW heavier I would love to get a Oberon but everyone keeps sayings its to heavy


----------



## Trophywife007

It is heavier that the Amazon PW covers, but I carry it in my purse so I want that extra protection.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

If anyone has an Oberon mini sleeve that you would like to sell, please let me know. 

Thank you,

Denise


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Oberon lost me when they stopped selling sleeves. I would buy a sleeve for my iPad in a second and possibly a new sleeve for my Paper White. I have a bunch of their covers but once I got a sleeve, I was hooked.


----------



## skyblue

MamaProfCrash said:


> Oberon lost me when they stopped selling sleeves. I would buy a sleeve for my iPad in a second and possibly a new sleeve for my Paper White. I have a bunch of their covers but once I got a sleeve, I was hooked.


When did they stop making sleeves? How odd!


----------



## clawdia

tiggeerrific said:


> Do you feel it makes the PW heavier I would love to get a Oberon but everyone keeps sayings its to heavy





Trophywife007 said:


> Yes, the cover I ordered for my PW a few months ago had a magnet on that stiff board they put in behind the liner. I emailed them and they sent another one so we could "retrofit" it to Mr. 007's cover. Also, they stopped using the felt on the inside liner probably because it interfered with the magnet doing its job, I'm thinking.


Well, that bums me out - I'd about made up my mind to splurge on an Oberon cover for my new Voyage, but when I had an Obseron cover on my DX for a while I removed that stiff piece of cardboard because I liked just the feel of the leather instead. I guess since that's where the magnet lives, I couldn't do that with this cover.

Now I don't know what to do - I really want a real leather book style cover for the Voyage - not a flip top style - but there don't seem to be any at all. The only book cover style covers I can find are fake (synthetic) leather, and most if not all come from China.

Sigh . . . it's a shame to have such a great piece of tech as the Voyage but not be able to buy a decent cover for it. I'm with the crowd who don't know what Amazon was thinking to offer only the flip top style - I sure don't want it.


----------



## Tuttle

skyblue said:


> When did they stop making sleeves? How odd!


I don't think they made them very long (comparatively). I know when I went to look at the prices because I was interested in one for my 7" tablet, they were already gone. I know one for my voyage would also be interesting. I really love my oberon cover for my k2, but I like how the back feels on the voyage, so a nice quality sleeve is one of the things that is interesting to me for watching out for for the voyage.


----------



## Trophywife007

By flip top, do you mean the type with the magnet that automatically turns it on and off?  If so, the magnet that does that can be removed as far as my experience with the paperwhite goes.


----------



## clawdia

Trophywife007 said:


> By flip top, do you mean the type with the magnet that automatically turns it on and off? If so, the magnet that does that can be removed as far as my experience with the paperwhite goes.


No, I mean that cover that Amazon is selling where the cover flips up and over the top of the Voyage instead of opening like a folder, or "book style". I want a magnet that operates the sleep/wake function.


----------



## Trophywife007

Ah, okay.  I've never seen that style in Oberon.  For me, I do like the book style, but the size that fits my Paperwhite is too big for the Voyage, unfortunately.


----------



## kschles

clawdia said:


> Well, that bums me out - I'd about made up my mind to splurge on an Oberon cover for my new Voyage, but when I had an Obseron cover on my DX for a while I removed that stiff piece of cardboard because I liked just the feel of the leather instead. I guess since that's where the magnet lives, I couldn't do that with this cover.
> 
> Now I don't know what to do - I really want a real leather book style cover for the Voyage - not a flip top style - but there don't seem to be any at all. The only book cover style covers I can find are fake (synthetic) leather, and most if not all come from China.
> 
> Sigh . . . it's a shame to have such a great piece of tech as the Voyage but not be able to buy a decent cover for it. I'm with the crowd who don't know what Amazon was thinking to offer only the flip top style - I sure don't want it.


For the Oberon front cover, you can take out the front piece of cardboard and cut it down to just a strip that keeps the magnet (it's on the bottom). I agree with you about the lack of higher end cover options for the Voyage. So far it's been disappointing.


----------



## clawdia

Ken - I'd wondered if it would be possible to do that with an Oberoon cover, cutting that cardboard down to just enough to hold the magnet.  I'd hoped they would have attached the magnet to the interior of the case itself instead of to the insert - would make more sense to me, and I suspect it could be easily done with a bit of the right kind of glue, although I don't particularly trust myself to be mucking around with something that costs as much as an Oberon.  I don't really think the fact that the Oberon cover is over-sized for the Voyage would bother me, as I actually find the Voyage itself a bit on the small side and a larger cover would be easier for me to hold and would be more protective of the device.

I really don't understand this lack of good covers for the Voyage - seems like some of the companies that usually provide the better cases would realize they're losing money by not doing it for the Voyage, especially in light of how many complaints there are about Amazon's choice of style for their covers and the overwhelming offerings of PU cheap covers - which demonstrate all too well that sometimes you get what you pay for.  I'd certainly be willing to pay more to get what I want, and I don't believe I'm the only one.


----------



## kschles

Cutting down the cardboard insert works very well. I did it on a Paperwhite case. The small strip of cardboard with the magnet stays in place and you can still put your fingers inside the insert. Decided not to get an Oberon for my new Voyage. Wish the Oberon covers were a bit thinner, smaller, and had a better mounting system (see Fintie Folio, which isn't real leather; but similar in concept).

I can only speculate that the lack of covers from the higher end companies is due to the logistics of the button on the back for the Voyage. I agree that there is a good market out there for better quality cases if anyone cares to cater to it.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Since this is an Oberon thread, I just wanted to ask if anyone has an Oberon sleeve here that they would like to sell, I'm looking diligently for one.  Thank you!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I just got a new iPad and would love a sleeve for it but will have to go else where. It really is a bummer because I love the Oberon's. Then again, I bought a keyboard case and I am loving it because I hate typing on the screen. I keyboard is so much easier.


----------



## Meemo

I would have bought a sleeve for my Paperwhite if Oberon still made the sleeves. I loved my Oberon covers, but going from the KK to the PW was my tipping point as far as weight went - it was so much smaller and lighter and I just didn't want to add any weight or bulk to it - a naked PW felt perfect in my hand. I did buy a much cheaper sleeve and used that for a couple of years. Since the 2015 pre-Christmas sales on Amazon I do have it in a lightweight cover, one I'd been eying and picked up for $5, but of course covers have evolved so that they add much less bulk to the device now.  I still have a couple of Oberon covers languishing in a drawer somewhere. They were my favorites - a black Wild Rose for the K2 and a red Paisley for the K3.  They're gorgeous - wish I could repurpose them somehow but I'm not a journaler.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yeah, the drop in weight on e-readers and tablets makes the added weight from a cover that much more noticeable. I really like the sleeve as an alternative. I can protect the device when I am not reading it and benefit from the light weight device when reading. (sigh)

I suppose complaining here does nothing for us but I want sleeves damnit


----------



## Sunshine722

This thread is what got me hooked on Oberon....so long ago that I couldn't remember my password and just set up a new account

I did find a picture of my first Kindle and Oberon cover. Classics 



My current kindle is the Paperwhite 2, and I still use an Oberon cover for it...Celtic Hounds in Walnut. It's so nice and worn in, I've had it since 2012, when I bought the first Paperwhite. I will miss it!

I've just found these boards again, last night I pre ordered the new Oasis.


----------



## Patricia

Welcome back!  I used to love putting my own screensavers on the Kindle Keyboard.  And matching Decal Girl skins to an Oberon cover...it was like playing Barbies.


----------



## Sunshine22

Patricia said:


> Welcome back! I used to love putting my own screensavers on the Kindle Keyboard. And matching Decal Girl skins to an Oberon cover...it was like playing Barbies.


Exactly, Patricia


----------



## MagicalWingLT

I noticed that Oberon doesn't have a lot of designs like they used to a few years ago. They only have the most popular designs and certain colors. The Spiral Celtic as a example. I know it was a popular design but they got rid of it now. The Singing Wolf they didn't have for a long time. And I don't see the purple color option anymore. They haven't come out any new designs for a long time as well. I think one new design this past year? I was actually looking to get the Waterfall small journal and repurpose it for the Paperwhite and Voyage. But I can't get that either. It was a beautiful design especially in sky blue color. The choices are limited now. I'm in the process of repurposing my cases from older Kindles. I have 4-5 cases ranging from the kindle 1 and Kindle 3. It's easy to repurpose them for the smaller Kindles. But I still wanted to buy a new case to celebrate buying a Voyage this weekend. The other cases that I bought were from the kindleboards buy and sell section. So I was lucky to get them at a great discount. I have to agree that Oberon's prices are high. And I think they should lower the prices now. Otherwise they won't get a lot of business with the cases for Kindles, Tablets and such. I can tell there isn't a high demand anymore for their cases. Because when I went on E Bay I noticed that there wasn't a lot. In fact only a few. Even the journals I didn't see many at all. Now a few years ago I had seen a lot. And even on the Kindleboards I don't see any either. Only been a few recently. I hope Oberon changes things. I'd like to see them sell more designs again, and at reasonable prices.


----------



## RiddleMeThis

MagicalWingLT said:


> I noticed that Oberon doesn't have a lot of designs like they used to a few years ago. They only have the most popular designs and certain colors. The Spiral Celtic as a example. I know it was a popular design but they got rid of it now. The Singing Wolf they didn't have for a long time. And I don't see the purple color option anymore. They haven't come out any new designs for a long time as well. I think one new design this past year? I was actually looking to get the Waterfall small journal and repurpose it for the Paperwhite and Voyage. But I can't get that either. It was a beautiful design especially in sky blue color. The choices are limited now. I'm in the process of repurposing my cases from older Kindles. I have 4-5 cases ranging from the kindle 1 and Kindle 3. It's easy to repurpose them for the smaller Kindles. But I still wanted to buy a new case to celebrate buying a Voyage this weekend. The other cases that I bought were from the kindleboards buy and sell section. So I was lucky to get them at a great discount. I have to agree that Oberon's prices are high. And I think they should lower the prices now. Otherwise they won't get a lot of business with the cases for Kindles, Tablets and such. I can tell there isn't a high demand anymore for their cases. Because when I went on E Bay I noticed that there wasn't a lot. In fact only a few. Even the journals I didn't see many at all. Now a few years ago I had seen a lot. And even on the Kindleboards I don't see any either. Only been a few recently. I hope Oberon changes things. I'd like to see them sell more designs again, and at reasonable prices.


They have over 50 designs for the journals and still offer the purple, though they call it orchid now and over 30 designs for the kindle. How many do you want them to offer? Or do you just mean that they've stopped offering some of the designs they used to offer?


----------



## MagicalWingLT

They stopped offering old designs. And they used to have a lot more for the Kindle. Even the Journal and Tablets have some more designs. Plus they haven't made any new designs in a long time. I don't want a whole bunch of new ones. Just a few to spice things up a bit. I seen the same ones for years now while some of the older ones weren't around for very long. In fact some of the old designs were on the site for a short time.


----------



## Trophywife007

I do wish they would allow for more flexibility in selecting the color for a chosen design.  I'd like the Medici in a wine color, but they won't do it.


----------



## Sunshine22

I'm guessing they're just not selling as many Kindle covers, and that's why they haven't expanded with more choices.  As the Kindles have gotten smaller, less expensive,  and more lightweight, people are choosing either not to use or cover, or use a lighter weight, less expensive cover.  

This thread shows that decline in interest in Oberon's for Kindle, I think.  When I bought my first Kindle, this thread was hopping!  Lots of people buying Oberons for their K1s and K2s and posting pictures, asking questions here.  Now, not so much.

I'm upgrading to the Oasis, from my current PW 2, and have owned a lot of different Kindles...  this will be the first time I won't be buying an Oberon cover to go with my Kindle.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The covers are expensive so it makes sense that people would slow down in their purchases. I only bought one per device. I would have bought another three covers if they had continued selling the sleeves but they stopped selling those. (shrugs)

As devices have become lighter, my desire to have a pretty cover that is attached and heavy has greatly diminished. Hence my love of the sleeve. I am comfortable holding the device when I am using it but I want something to protect it when I am not using it. A sleeve is the perfect option. I suspect that there was less interest in the sleeves and that they were harder to manufacture then the covers so they were discontinued.


----------



## MagicalWingLT

There are plenty of sleeves on E Bay for reasonable prices. I just don't see any cases lol


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I liked the Oberon Sleeves. They were pretty and luxurious. I really wanted one for my IPad four years ago and my more recent IPad but they are not available. 

I love Oberon's quality and the look of their work. The Kindle sleeves I do have are great. 

I am aware that they are doing a good business and that there are other alternatives. I am sure that the fact that I have not bought something from them in four years is not a huge deal for them. Just as I understand that my choice not to eat at McDonalds is not hurting their business. 

I bought an Oberon cover for my K1, DX, and IPad 3. I have a sleeve for my K3. I would have liked more sleeves for IPads.  Oberon discontinued a product that I would have bought multiples of. So I buy from someone else but it is not the same design or quality. I am willing to give that up so that I can reduce the weight on my device but it still bums me out. 

And this thread really has slowed down. It used to be one that was jumping but I rarely see anyone posting in it now. Unless it is to say that they are bummed that the products that they once purchased are no longer available because they would like to purchase more.


----------



## Amiedoll

It's been a while  I've continued my Oberon obsession, I recently got 2, one for my husband and I each for our new paper whites. I also have an iPad Air case and I'll be ordering one for my iPad Pro tomorrow (I have a cheap case for it atm, but it's just not the same. So far I've got my eye in ROH in sky blue  ). The old k2 and iPad Air cases have been repurposed (the iPad Air went to my young daughter so I put it in a child proof case). The k2 case is now a journal and my iPad case will be a recipe book when I find the right insert 

We got the butterfly in purple and Mr Fox in saddle 



And this is my iPad cover


----------



## mistyd107

Does anyone happen to know what charm they tend to send with leopard cover?? Considering it for an iPad mini


----------



## Amiedoll

My skin came today 





At first I didn't think it was a good match, but it's definitely growing on me


----------



## skyblue

I really miss this thread! I loved seeing everyone's Oberon acquisitions, and the enthusiastic comments.


----------



## Amiedoll

Me too  I read it again while I was waiting to get my butterfly cover, brought back some memories


----------



## mistyd107

I received my leopard in marigold and my camelot in blue  yesterday.  I love them both and am actually surprised at how much.  I would post pictures  but don't know how from my iPad.  actually am very sad they won't be doing covers for the oasis.


----------



## Amiedoll

Those are gorgeous choices 

I agree it's a shame about the oasis, I won't be upgrading to one (not just because of that, although it definitely weighs in on that decision). I love the paperwhite, I hoe they keep the body the same for a while more so I can use my cover with a few more of them lol.

This is my entire collection (with hubbies as well  ). I just got the roof of heaven today for my iPad Pro, so stoked 



To insert a photo you upload it to photobucket and paste in the forum link


----------



## Someone Nameless

I love this thread so much.  When the Voyage came out I bought a new one for myself and got one for my hubby too.  He still reads on his Kindle Keyboard because he loves his Oberon.


----------



## mistyd107

Lovely collection. I have to try the ROH some time. Love their phone cases as well but had a difficult time getting my charging cable to work with it


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> I love this thread so much. When the Voyage came out I bought a new one for myself and got one for my hubby too. He still reads on his Kindle Keyboard because he loves his Oberon.


Someone Nameless, I still like my Kindle Keyboard, too, but I read on my Voyage. I would love a sleeve for my Voyage.


----------



## Amiedoll

I was really on the fence with the ROH, I just didn't see any other designs I liked that I didn't already have (although the wave one was also very tempting). When it arrived I was just blown away, it's so much nicer in real life, now I'm so happy I got this one   

My cable for my iPhone 5s sometimes gets a little stuck too, a jiggle usually gets it sitting properly though (which is lucky, I live in Australia and wouldn't do a return unless it was a big issue). I'd probably get another one with my next phone, but it wouldn't be urgent like it is with my other devices lol.


----------



## Someone Nameless

skyblue said:


> Someone Nameless, I still like my Kindle Keyboard, too, but I read on my Voyage. I would love a sleeve for my Voyage.


Oh, how I would love an Oberon sleeve for my Voyage too. I wish they would make them again.


----------

